# Fireflies TCC a rainbow baby



## CelticNiamh

Be you a Fireflie or not, you are most welcome and I am very sorry you find your self here but I hope this will be a lucky place for us all TCC after a loss :hugs:

For anyone who does not know my story, I started spotting last Sunday at 8 weeks and it stopped Tuesday so I relaxed a little then came back Wednesday so I went for a scan not much could be seen so back in for an internal scan on Friday were we saw a little baby but no heart beat, bleeding got worse and I mc Sunday the 4th of January, this is my 3rd mc my first was 12 years ago and I was very lucky and caught my rainbow before AF came back :cloud9: second one was a vanishing twin so at least I got to bring home one baby,I am hoping I can TCC as soon as possible.

Facebook : for anyone who like to join the facebook group just private message Wanting https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/member.php?u=61506 and she will add you! the more the merrier <3 

This is a safe place to share how you are feeling and what you are going through :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







d16600a8c7e8fb4ea782efa51790e59b.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









fb46a4cce2572130b4e3d96ffe03d294.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm here hun :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> I'm here hun :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

:hugs: hope it is only a visit:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry for your loss celtic. I've recently had a loss myself at 19 weeks. So I'm looking for a new TTC group to join so we can all get BFP together.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss celtic. I've recently had a loss myself at 19 weeks. So I'm looking for a new TTC group to join so we can all get BFP together.


your very welcome here and I am so sorry for your loss as well :hugs: 19 weeks that can not of been easy x


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am thinking I will get some internet cheapies the sensitive ones so I know when HCG goes back to normal hope it does not take up to 6 weeks like some information has said! :wacko: although I do not think my HCG got high enough anyway I never got past 2-3 on a digital 

I am just hoping breastfeeding my lo wont make it harder when I can TCC not ready to wean him yet he is not ready for that


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy I'm so sorry :hugs: that must have been beyond words you are one strong mummy, let's hope we all get our rainbows. I'm in limbo at the min waiting to see if I will miscarry xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> I am thinking I will get some internet cheapies the sensitive ones so I know when HCG goes back to normal hope it does not take up to 6 weeks like some information has said! :wacko: although I do not think my HCG got high enough anyway I never got past 2-3 on a digital
> 
> I am just hoping breastfeeding my lo wont make it harder when I can TCC not ready to wean him yet he is not ready for that

I'm not sure about the BF Hun but I know my hcg levels dropped when I lost baby (5+6) after about a week I think and then I ovulated about 17 days after my loss xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking I will get some internet cheapies the sensitive ones so I know when HCG goes back to normal hope it does not take up to 6 weeks like some information has said! :wacko: although I do not think my HCG got high enough anyway I never got past 2-3 on a digital
> 
> I am just hoping breastfeeding my lo wont make it harder when I can TCC not ready to wean him yet he is not ready for that
> 
> I'm not sure about the BF Hun but I know my hcg levels dropped when I lost baby (5+6) after about a week I think and then I ovulated about 17 days after my loss xxxClick to expand...

so OV nearly with in normal time span I hope my body does that my cycles never got back to normal after my ds just got down to 31 day cycle and late OV with short LP 
I know on my first mc I was supper lucky and fell pregnant straight after wards 

oh to be that lucky again


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking I will get some internet cheapies the sensitive ones so I know when HCG goes back to normal hope it does not take up to 6 weeks like some information has said! :wacko: although I do not think my HCG got high enough anyway I never got past 2-3 on a digital
> 
> I am just hoping breastfeeding my lo wont make it harder when I can TCC not ready to wean him yet he is not ready for that
> 
> I'm not sure about the BF Hun but I know my hcg levels dropped when I lost baby (5+6) after about a week I think and then I ovulated about 17 days after my loss xxxClick to expand...
> 
> so OV nearly with in normal time span I hope my body does that my cycles never got back to normal after my ds just got down to 31 day cycle and late OV with short LP
> I know on my first mc I was supper lucky and fell pregnant straight after wards
> 
> oh to be that lucky againClick to expand...

Yeah I used hpt til it showed no line. I didn't get a bfp til 8 months later hope it's quick for you tho Hun xxx


----------



## mummy2o

I had an early miscarriage a year before I got pregnant with DD. My cycles returned to a new irregular normal of every 21-36 days. But I tried to ovulate 3 weeks after miscarrying so it didn't take to long. After my daughter it was 3 weeks again with a 5 week cycle that month. I'm hoping for the same window this time. A 5 week cycle, with hopefully at 29 day cycle seemed my normal after my daughter. I have a 12 day luna phase I know that from temping, so I know more or less when AF is coming, just waiting to ovulate atm.


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck mummy lets hope we all get what we want soon :hugs: I'm currently in limbo but feel like it's the end xx


----------



## claudinator

I had an MC at 7weeks in July. Nothing since. So I'd like to join.


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome Hun. 

I'm miscarrying right now :( xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o Well I hope your wait to a rainbow is a short one :hugs:





claudinator said:


> I had an MC at 7weeks in July. Nothing since. So I'd like to join.

welcome and hugs :hugs:



wantingagirl said:


> Welcome Hun.
> 
> I'm miscarrying right now :( xx

sending massive hugs :hugs: I have been thinking of you all morning I went out this morning for a wee break from the house tired but glad I got out 
Hope it is not to painful be very kind to your self xx:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

claudinator said:


> I had an MC at 7weeks in July. Nothing since. So I'd like to join.

Welcome to the group :)

Wantingagirl I feel for you. I really do. We're all here to support you in anyway we can. 

Celtic I'm glad you enjoy going out. I go out and get people shoving their newborn babies or nice round bumps in my face.


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi all. I am so very sorry to hear of all your losses. I too suffered a miscarriage at 9w2d on 12/13/14. It was one of the most devastating events in my life and it happened in a public restroom during the intermission of one of my close girlfriend's Christmas concert and the woman waiting for the stall behind me was approximately 7 months pregnant. 

Anyway, long story short, if you don't mind, I'd like to join. I'm not sure if I classify as a firefly, but I am in need of a group in the same boat and many of these forums are difficult to join as everyone has been long established. It would be very helpful/motivating/comforting to be a part of this group as we try to get our BFPs. I was told to wait 1 cycle and am currently eagerly awaiting AF and am desperately hoping to be pregnant again by the due date of my angel Little Bean (07/16/2015). 

I am here for you. Feel free to talk/vent/rant/cry/laugh/rejoice with me any time. Baby dust to all and to all a healthy 2015!:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother said:


> Hi all. I am so very sorry to hear of all your losses. I too suffered a miscarriage at 9w2d on 12/13/14. It was one of the most devastating events in my life and it happened in a public restroom during the intermission of one of my close girlfriend's Christmas concert and the woman waiting for the stall behind me was approximately 7 months pregnant.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, if you don't mind, I'd like to join. I'm not sure if I classify as a firefly, but I am in need of a group in the same boat and many of these forums are difficult to join as everyone has been long established. It would be very helpful/motivating/comforting to be a part of this group as we try to get our BFPs. I was told to wait 1 cycle and am currently eagerly awaiting AF and am desperately hoping to be pregnant again by the due date of my angel Little Bean (07/16/2015).
> 
> I am here for you. Feel free to talk/vent/rant/cry/laugh/rejoice with me any time. Baby dust to all and to all a healthy 2015!:hugs:

You are so very welcome and I hope you catch your rainbow quickly 
I read your story, I am so sorry, it actually helped me when I MC I knew what to expect :hugs: I was reading on line as I was so scared I was further along this time and we saw a baby on the scan so I knew he or she ( I think he) had to come out :hugs:


----------



## claudinator

I'm miscarrying right now :( xx[/QUOTE]

:hugs:

I find it really hard looking at pregnant women. I loved being pregnant. I'm so glad for DS.


----------



## hope2bmother

Thank you for the welcome. So grateful to have found this group. And thank you for reading my story. All our Little Beans will be remembered, loved, and cherished forever. I look forward to taking on this next adventure with all of you. May we all be holding our rainbows soon!


----------



## hope2bmother

claudinator said:


> I'm miscarrying right now :( xx

:hugs:

I find it really hard looking at pregnant women. I loved being pregnant. I'm so glad for DS.[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry for your loss. I could literally feel my heart shattering as I was miscarrying. 

I know what you mean about seeing pregnant women. I feel this way, but remind myself that I don't know what that woman went through to get pregnant. Still, it hurts. It hurts deeply. It seems like everyone I know is pregnant and pregnant photos/new baby photos are constantly blowing up my Facebook news feed. :cry:

Sending you many big hugs.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother said:


> Thank you for the welcome. So grateful to have found this group. And thank you for reading my story. All our Little Beans will be remembered, loved, and cherished forever. I look forward to taking on this next adventure with all of you. May we all be holding our rainbows soon!

yes very soon before the end of 2015 :hugs: 

I am thinking of taking Maca again kind of scared to take it now after MC it helped me in the past, also playing on my mind is my blood sugars they been a little above normal the last few months not much 6.4 to 6.9 worried that played a part some how I am going to mention it on Friday and see what the say


----------



## CelticNiamh

I should of added that would be my morning fasting levels they should be 5.8 or under I think!


----------



## hope2bmother

Celtic,

Are you referring to your hemoglobin a1c, which is like the average of your blood sugars over three months? According to my non-expert knowledge, people without diabetes should have an a1c between 4% and 5.6%. A range of 5.7% - 6.4% may indicate pre-diabetes and a range of 6.5% and higher may indicate diabetes. I think it is good plan to discuss this with your provider on Friday. Whether or not this played a part somehow may not be known, but I do think it's something to address so that you can maximize your chances of a healthy pregnancy. 

And I am with you on the whole maca thing. I know that it's a super food and although does not have any hormone-mimicking properties, it can help to equilibrate your hormones. Since the MC, I start the morning off with a mug of hot lemon water (it's supposed to help balance the pH of the vagina and make it more sperm-friendly) and end the evening with a mug with one raspberry leaf tea bag and one red clover tea bag. These are supposed to help strengthen the uterine wall lining and encourage CM production.I add maca to smoothies. I've added extra zinc to my vitamin regimen along with my prenatal along with ubiquinol and L-arginine (supposedly good for helping egg health). Oh, and I was taking a Vitex elixir immediately post-MC to try to help my body regulate back to baseline. Just trying everything to help improve the odds of conceiving and having a healthy pregnancy! 

Good luck, Celtic! Keep us posted! Here's to having our rainbow babies before 2015 ends! Hugs.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother I think I need my A1C checked again, I am borderline diabetic so have a monitor which I use to check my blood sugars. I also develop Gestational diabetes and become insulin dependent very early on in pregnancy. I am going to also look in to zinc and Vitamin b complex, I think I will also get some raspberry leaf tea and drink it till OV it would not be recommended in pregnancy till 36 weeks if my memory serves me correctly.

I have found some information on Maca for anyone interested https://www.themacateam.com/maca-for-fertility and https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca 

I think making a plan is helping me move forward stopping me from dwelling on what should of been. This MC seems so much more emotionally and physically harder, maybe it is because I am older and feel like my time is running out. or down to the fact I only lost my mum in September and she was the one who I go to she was there the last time I have questions I know she would have the answer to as she been there as well. I do feel very lucky for what I do have I am blessed with beautiful children. 
I can only imagine how hard it is MC and TCC again and wanting your first baby:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

I will post something tomorrow. At the moment I can only muster up the strength to read and not right too much. Sometimes I feel strong other times I feel completely dead. I feel like this is a bad dream xxxx


----------



## hope2bmother

Yes, an a1c would be a good thing to check as it will give you a picture of what your average daily blood sugar is running, though you probably already have some idea. 

As for the raspberry leaf, I'm not sure about during pregnancy, though it seems most herbal teas advise to consult with your healthcare practitioner if pregnant! I just take it now while not pregnant in hopes that it will help later when I am pregnant. Having a plan and taking action on it has helped me immensely. 

Thanks for the info on the maca. 

And I am so sorry for the loss of your mom. I can't even imagine the heartbreak you must have suffered with both the loss of your little one and your mom. If there's a heaven, I'm sure that they are hanging out together, getting to know one another, and smiling down on you, Celtic. 

By older, what do you mean? I know what you mean by feeling that time is running out, but I think that's just part of being a woman! Plus there's all that antiquated data that was collected from church birth records in rural France between 1670 and 1830 that are still used today to say that women starting at age 35 will have an extremely rough time with their fertility&#8230; It doesn't help our biological clocks! I'm 34 and know that this is old data, but it still makes me nervous! 

You are blessed and I have a good feeling that you'll be blessed with your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## hope2bmother

wantingagirl said:


> I will post something tomorrow. At the moment I can only muster up the strength to read and not right too much. Sometimes I feel strong other times I feel completely dead. I feel like this is a bad dream xxxx

Many condolences on your loss, wantingagirl. The pain is indescribable. There will be good days and there will be bad days. Be gentle with yourself. 

I am attaching a photo that I saw the other day in one of these forums. Maybe you've seen it before, but it touched me very deeply. Our little angels will live in our hearts and minds. Just because we never got to hold, express our love for them, and raise them doesn't make us any less of a mother. We will always be their mother and those little angels will ALWAYS be a part of the family even if with us in spirit instead of physically. 

May you find some peace and may tomorrow be brighter. We are here for you.
 



Attached Files:







Forever in our hearts.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother thank you so much :hugs: I am 40 in June :winkwink: 

oh I think I now know why my cervix is strange, I kept thinking something might be stuck passing lots of clots again, felt a little pressure, just felt something strange come down and it looked like a placenta :cry: better out than in I guess quite shocked at the size as well. I hope bleeding does not become heavier now


----------



## wantingagirl

hope2bmother said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I will post something tomorrow. At the moment I can only muster up the strength to read and not right too much. Sometimes I feel strong other times I feel completely dead. I feel like this is a bad dream xxxx
> 
> Many condolences on your loss, wantingagirl. The pain is indescribable. There will be good days and there will be bad days. Be gentle with yourself.
> 
> I am attaching a photo that I saw the other day in one of these forums. Maybe you've seen it before, but it touched me very deeply. Our little angels will live in our hearts and minds. Just because we never got to hold, express our love for them, and raise them doesn't make us any less of a mother. We will always be their mother and those little angels will ALWAYS be a part of the family even if with us in spirit instead of physically.
> 
> May you find some peace and may tomorrow be brighter. We are here for you.Click to expand...

That just made me :cry: thank you that's beautiful I feel this one was a little boy and I can feel him all around me right now my beautiful angel watching over me with his other angel siblings xx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> hope2bmother thank you so much :hugs: I am 40 in June :winkwink:
> 
> oh I think I now know why my cervix is strange, I kept thinking something might be stuck passing lots of clots again, felt a little pressure, just felt something strange come down and it looked like a placenta :cry: better out than in I guess quite shocked at the size as well. I hope bleeding does not become heavier now

I passed my placenta straight after the sac it was a fairly decent size xx


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> hope2bmother thank you so much :hugs: I am 40 in June :winkwink:
> 
> oh I think I now know why my cervix is strange, I kept thinking something might be stuck passing lots of clots again, felt a little pressure, just felt something strange come down and it looked like a placenta :cry: better out than in I guess quite shocked at the size as well. I hope bleeding does not become heavier now

Celtic,

40 is still young. Plenty of women have babies at 40&#8230; My aunt had her first at 40 and the baby was healthy! Then she had a miscarriage a few years later and then had a second healthy baby when she was around 43!And having done a rotation in OB-GYN, I saw plenty of "older" women giving birth! And the bright side is, even though you suffered an awful loss, you got pregnant not too long ago, so you're still supremely fertile! It's just that once we get pregnant and the cells of the embryo start rapidly dividing that we have no control over what happens (MC vs. healthy pregnancy) and this happens regardless of age. 

As for your cervix being "strange", it is actually completely normal, if I had to guess. Trust me. I have felt mine at various times throughout my cycles, both out of curiosity, but also to gather data on my fertility! I know that at the end of my cycle, right before AF comes, my cervix is very easy to reach&#8230; as in, TMI WARNING, I can touch it with only half of my index finger inserted! And it's soft and open. Also, when I started spotting during my pregnancy, I am also guilty of checking my cervix daily for position. When I miscarried, it was quite low and open. I passed the sac (and saw my Little Bean in it) and about 20-30 minutes later passed the unmistakable placenta. It was so tragic and traumatic! Hope that helps and I hope that your bleeding stops soon! Sorry for all the TMI details.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl on Sunday when it started I passed the sac first, then baby and I thought placenta as it was soo big guess it took a while for the rest wow this is just surreal I hope your ok :hugs:

hope2bmother it does and thank you, I should remember my nana had her first at 36 and her last at 45 and she lived till she was 96


----------



## wantingagirl

hope2bmother said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> hope2bmother thank you so much :hugs: I am 40 in June :winkwink:
> 
> oh I think I now know why my cervix is strange, I kept thinking something might be stuck passing lots of clots again, felt a little pressure, just felt something strange come down and it looked like a placenta :cry: better out than in I guess quite shocked at the size as well. I hope bleeding does not become heavier now
> 
> Celtic,
> 
> 40 is still young. Plenty of women have babies at 40 My aunt had her first at 40 and the baby was healthy! Then she had a miscarriage a few years later and then had a second healthy baby when she was around 43!And having done a rotation in OB-GYN, I saw plenty of "older" women giving birth! And the bright side is, even though you suffered an awful loss, you got pregnant not too long ago, so you're still supremely fertile! It's just that once we get pregnant and the cells of the embryo start rapidly dividing that we have no control over what happens (MC vs. healthy pregnancy) and this happens regardless of age.
> 
> As for your cervix being "strange", it is actually completely normal, if I had to guess. Trust me. I have felt mine at various times throughout my cycles, both out of curiosity, but also to gather data on my fertility! I know that at the end of my cycle, right before AF comes, my cervix is very easy to reach as in, TMI WARNING, I can touch it with only half of my index finger inserted! And it's soft and open. Also, when I started spotting during my pregnancy, I am also guilty of checking my cervix daily for position. When I miscarried, it was quite low and open. I passed the sac (and saw my Little Bean in it) and about 20-30 minutes later passed the unmistakable placenta. It was so tragic and traumatic! Hope that helps and I hope that your bleeding stops soon! Sorry for all the TMI details.Click to expand...

That's exactly what happened to me :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

wantingagirl said:


> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I will post something tomorrow. At the moment I can only muster up the strength to read and not right too much. Sometimes I feel strong other times I feel completely dead. I feel like this is a bad dream xxxx
> 
> Many condolences on your loss, wantingagirl. The pain is indescribable. There will be good days and there will be bad days. Be gentle with yourself.
> 
> I am attaching a photo that I saw the other day in one of these forums. Maybe you've seen it before, but it touched me very deeply. Our little angels will live in our hearts and minds. Just because we never got to hold, express our love for them, and raise them doesn't make us any less of a mother. We will always be their mother and those little angels will ALWAYS be a part of the family even if with us in spirit instead of physically.
> 
> May you find some peace and may tomorrow be brighter. We are here for you.Click to expand...
> 
> That just made me :cry: thank you that's beautiful I feel this one was a little boy and I can feel him all around me right now my beautiful angel watching over me with his other angel siblings xxClick to expand...

Big, loving bear hugs! When I had my MC, I was able to hold a little funeral for Little Bean. My Mormon friend comforted me with saying that in their beliefs, some souls are just too good for this earth and that they come only briefly in order to obtain a body before parting for the heavens. She said that even though we never got to raise our babies on earth, one day we will all be together again and get a chance to raise our angel baby. Her words were so comforting and I hope they help you too. In the meantime, keep allowing yourself to feel the presence of your beautiful angel. I've shed a tear for your little one. I know he's there with you and that he loves you. You are one loving mama! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies. I'm here now too. Not sure how my cm will play out but I'm not feeling confident. I'm In limbo, no sign of cramps or bleeding yet. But with a previous MMC I'm a little hesitant to find comfort in that. 

I can't imagine passing the baby, my heart breaks for you ladies. I plan on having a d&c. I've had one before and I felt comfortable with it. It's not easier, but I don't think I'm strong enough to attempt to mc naturally. We will see I guess.


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm here now too. Not sure how my cm will play out but I'm not feeling confident. I'm In limbo, no sign of cramps or bleeding yet. But with a previous MMC I'm a little hesitant to find comfort in that.
> 
> I can't imagine passing the baby, my heart breaks for you ladies. I plan on having a d&c. I've had one before and I felt comfortable with it. It's not easier, but I don't think I'm strong enough to attempt to mc naturally. We will see I guess.

Sorry you are going through this, Sunshine! Wish I had some magical and comforting words for you, but I don't. As I have advised others, and I try to practice this with myself, be gentle with yourself. I won't welcome you to this group because it's an awful place to be, but the women on here are strong and fighters, so hopefully you can find some comfort with us. Sending you many hugs. We are here for you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Sunshine I still have hope for you but either way we are here for you x


----------



## steph.

Hi all can I join? Found out today I am waiting to miscarry ...for the 3rd time. I had a mc at 8 weeks before I had my girls, then a chem in november and now waiting to mc at 7 weeks. I am worried there is something wrong with me, but hoping it's just really bad luck. I have moments of feeling ok, then someone says something and I start crying and can't stop. I just hope this mc happens quickly and I can get on to ttc again.


----------



## mummy2o

Sunshine, I was bleeding and had clots with DD pregnancy and she was born fine. So unless you've had a scan and been told your miscarrying have faith. I had no symptoms with DS so even having no symptoms can be good. I really hope you don't end up here, but your more than welcome here.

Steph, I'm so sorry. I hope it happens quickly. I know how you feel. This was my 2nd one also and it was my fault this time, but it doesn't make it any easier. But we both have two beautiful children so we know we can carry to term, lets hold on to that and hope we get rainbows quickly.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm hoping for a good outcome sunshine xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Everyone's welcome :) 

Just out of curiosity is anyone other than me and Niamh fireflies? Xx


----------



## ajarvis

Hi ladies! Was fireflies the August group? I recognize some names here! I was in July 2015 and was supposed to be 12 weeks when I found out I miscarried. Good luck for everyone to get their rainbows!


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> Hi ladies! Was fireflies the August group? I recognize some names here! I was in July 2015 and was supposed to be 12 weeks when I found out I miscarried. Good luck for everyone to get their rainbows!

Hi hun :hi: 

It's Shona Graysmith (wag) sorry ur here under these circumstances xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. I am so sorry! I know this is a lot to take in but if you can keep some of the tissue for testing I would ask them to check it out 1 is 1 to many with 3 I would want them to check so you can TCC again and fix something if it needs fixing :hugs:


I got the pregnancy test I ordered online yesterday, today now that was quick!!! I was sure they were coming from over seas. I am in Ireland :flower: 
so when is the best time to start doing them! should I wait till bleeding stops 

So I was having a good read on-line last night while waiting for my DS to go to sleep but I found this posted in another site a girl was advised to do this while waiting to TCC again so just in case any of you find it useful I thought I would share! every little helps I guess :flower:
qoute:
*all of the fertility clinics are telling their clients to get on Vit d3 1,000mg per day- this increases blood flow to the pelvis. 

Also the fertility clinics are recommending Omega 3 (a good brand ) and 3000 mg per day. Just is a great all rounder and good for everything not just fertility.

She said I should be taking a shot of wheatgrass every day. It is available in powder form in most health stores and is a bit yuck but I was taking it when I got my bfp. Again has protein and amino acids that we never get but should have for normal cell production etc.

She also said take 1 glass of freshly squeezed grapefruit jiuce per day up to ovulation- I never heard of this before and I did my research. Apparantly it helps with ewcm. As we all know evening primrose oil is very good for this too. Remember stop evening primrose oil after ovulation as it is said that it can cause uterine contractions and we sure as hell do not want that going on. 

She also said take a slice of fresh pineapple per day after ovulation. Again i checked this out. Apparantly it contains an enzyme in the core of the pineapple (so make sure to eat the core too lots of people throw this bit away.) which aids in implantation. However she failed to mention that you must stop this at 5/6 dpo as the enzyme can then have the opposite effect. Of course I had it googled (mrs Google) and I did that correctly. So stop the pineapple after 5 dpo. 

She said have a bath in epsom salts 2-3 nights per week. This is the one I struggled with due to time and work and being flaked tired so i didnt really do this much but i suppose it is good to relax and it will draw toxins from your body. 

All the b vits must be taken in some sort of a b complex formula and must take folic acid.*

I got some q10 and omega 3, back on royal jelly & pregnacare and a good vitamin B complex with folic acid! I know it is more folic acid than needed but will still one or take it every other day after OV and sure every little helps hopefully this will help my body recover! wont start taking Maca till after Friday as that one balances hormones.


----------



## claudinator

Oh Celtic Niamh I'm from Ireland.


----------



## CelticNiamh

claudinator said:


> Oh Celtic Niamh I'm from Ireland.

I from Dublin living in Carlow now :flower:


----------



## claudinator

From Kilkenny living in waterford!!
Small world!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

claudinator said:


> From Kilkenny living in waterford!!
> Small world!!!

That is a small world lol


----------



## mummy2o

I did the pineapple core and got pregnant one cycle so I guess it worked. Can't remember if it was DD or the miscarriage before her though. Might give it a go next cycle, not sure what is going on with this one. But for me my miscarriage bleeding always takes longer than birth bleeding :S


----------



## claudinator

mummy2o said:


> I did the pineapple core and got pregnant one cycle so I guess it worked. Can't remember if it was DD or the miscarriage before her though. Might give it a go next cycle, not sure what is going on with this one. But for me my miscarriage bleeding always takes longer than birth bleeding :S

After DS I bled for nearly 9 weeks it's horrible.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> I did the pineapple core and got pregnant one cycle so I guess it worked. Can't remember if it was DD or the miscarriage before her though. Might give it a go next cycle, not sure what is going on with this one. But for me my miscarriage bleeding always takes longer than birth bleeding :S

I am hoping mine clears up soon, still breastfeeding so maybe that might help I hope


----------



## CelticNiamh

So I decided to check out one of the test I got , they are the sensitive ones 10mlU so as I expected still positive think I will do one each week till negative then stop till I know AF is MIA 

how is every one else doing :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi everyone! I spent today babysitting for a chubby little 4.5 month old and it really made my day. I kept making her laugh- I played Peek-a-boo and also would bop my head so my hair was flying all over the place and she would laugh her little heart out, which would of course make me laugh heartily! Very therapeutic, but also reinforced how much I want my own little chubby rainbow baby. 

I'm feeling quite impatient to get back in touch with my body. I have only the very faintest idea where I am in my cycle and have been having some odd symptoms. My breasts are very sore again, increased appetite, nausea with my prenatal vitamins if I take them on an empty stomach, and I get mild cramping after exercise. Pregnancy tests are negative and so are ovulation tests. My husband and I have been making love (no birth control whatsoever) since the MC, though not every day and I am thinking we missed any ovulation I may have had&#8230;????? Hard to know. My symptoms could be pregnancy related, but I am starting to doubt it and think it's just my body getting back on track post MC on 12/13/14 (I bled for about 7 days after). Did any of you have strange new symptoms of approaching AF after your MC? Prior to MC, my cycles were like clockwork, btw 29 and 33 days, and I had next to no symptoms of approaching AF other than decreased CM. Honestly, I am FINE with not being pregnant this time around. Ideally I would like one cycle first (but if I'll take my rainbow baby ANYTIME)! What I really want is just to know what my body is up to! Prior to the MC, I was sooooooo in tune with my body. I actually had a dream on 11/1/14 that I'd had a + hpt and lo and behold, the next morning there it was! Also shortly before my MC, I had a dream that I had miscarried&#8230; Now I don't know where I am in my cycle and it's driving me bonkers! 

Whew! That was a long post! Sorry for all the looooong posts! I guess I just have a lot to say! Thanks for listening/reading!

Oh, and I was not a Firefly. My due date was 07/16/2015. But now instead of all fireflies, we have each other, to help us through, to cheer us on as we try for and get our rainbow babies and cry for and with us when the going gets tough! You are all amazing! Thank you for including me!


----------



## steph.

Hope I know what you mean about being in touch with your body. I can't wait for everything to go back to normal but I think it will take a while since I haven't even started bleeding yet . If it wasn't for the hcg tests I would think my pregnancy was going great. I can't wait to be out of this limbo.


----------



## hope2bmother

steph. said:


> Hope I know what you mean about being in touch with your body. I can't wait for everything to go back to normal but I think it will take a while since I haven't even started bleeding yet . If it wasn't for the hcg tests I would think my pregnancy was going great. I can't wait to be out of this limbo.

Steph, ugh, that limbo of not being 100% sure of what's going on with your little one is the absolute WORST! It's like you don't know and really want to know and YOU KNOW AND YOU REALLY DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!! It's the worst limbo possible on this earth. I hope that you get some answers soon. Is there any possibility that things could be okay? Or have you had other confirmations, medical ones, I mean? Or are you like me where I dreamed I was going to MC and shortly thereafter I did? Any way it goes, this has to be one of the most trying times! It's hard to imagine a more heartbreaking/trying time!

Please keep us updated. We are here for you. And feel free to chat or cry anytime with me. Even if everything works out, I am rooting for you, whether this pregnancy works out or not (miracles do happen!). I hope you are able to get some rest tonight. Thinking of you. So many hugs.


----------



## hope2bmother

And PS: If you already posted an update about your pregnancy, I apologize. I missed it if you posted about a confirmed MC. Trying to be optimistic for you, I guess? :hugs: 

The second worse thing, after the limbo with our little ones, is the not knowing what's going on with our bodies post-MC. If you have had a MC, then I hope your body springs quickly back to its baseline and that you soon have your rainbow baby! I am TRULY looking forward to taking on this new adventure (but never forgetting) with all of you! Bear hugs!


----------



## steph.

Thanks hope :hugs: My hcg is dropping so I'm just waiting to bleed. This ismy second in a row, third in total, so my doctor is referring me to a gyno for further tests. But she can't see me for a couple of months which feels like a lifetime. I just want to get on ttc again.


----------



## mummy2o

Touch wood the bleeding has stopped. Not had any since going to bed last night. So 2 weeks is about average for me to bleed after birth so hopefully in 3 weeks I'll either get AF or the preferred BFP. So we'll wait and see.

I'm so sorry Steph. Hopefully it won't take to long to start the process.

hope2bmother if you'd lived closer I'd let you babysit my 10 month old. She's doing my nut in at the moment not wanting a nap, but I'm still very grateful to have her. How long were your cycles prior to MC? If its a normal 28 day cycle you wouldn't be due for a few days yet anyway. My cycles generally go back to normal quite quickly, but I know this isn't always the case.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother have you ever temped before or would it drive you crazy for some it works for others it causes stress :flower: you know I had dream I MC a day or two before spotting started I think deep down I knew, I also had a dream this week I was pregnant with twin girls, now I will just take one baby and I am not picky on a boy or girl. I hate not knowing were I am in my cycle mine were not even regular before getting pregnant this time so I hope they sort them selfs out supper quick! PS actually considering changing the name from Fireflies, as want everyone to feel welcome we all need support and some were to express our feelings :hugs:

steph I hated that limbo land before MC happened! you know it will but waiting is so hard! will you wait it out or get a little help :hugs: horrible you have to wait for test 

mummy2o glad the bleeding has stopped really hoping mine does soon and let the TCC with lots of :sex: and :bfp: as soon as possible 

I am ok today, I have my appointment in the hospital tomorrow I just hope all is ok and nothing left behind 
I started some supplements as well back on Vitamin B complex, Royal Jelly, Omega 3 and Q10 and my normal prenatal vitamins all to help a baby form and get some healthy eggs as well 
feels like a lot though


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi there - I hope you ladies dont mind my joining you.
I suffered a mmc about two weeks ago and I just need an active thread to follow for hope and encouragement. 
DH and I are having fetal testing done on this fetus because it is our 3rd mc. We dont plan on TTC again until after our meeting with the MD to discuss the results of the testing and find out if theres any way to tell what our chances are of having another healthy pregnancy. 

I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses, and for those who are currently bleeding/mc'ing. I finally stopped bleeding about 3 days ago. 

And for those ttc right now, I wish you all so much luck and sticky dust!


----------



## CelticNiamh

KozmikKitten :flower: welcome :flower: I hope they find out why so you can TCC again and soon :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

I've officially had a mc. Looking forward to moving ahead and Ttc in a few months. Hoping they will let me Ttc while investigatin why I keep mc. Does anyone know? Or had been tested before? My DR didn't say anything but I'm at my other dr right now waiting so I will ask her. 

We will get our rainbows. One way or another. I'm 28 and DH is 37. We didn't start trying until last April. 2 losses since then. Hoping we will be able to do this naturally.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> I've officially had a mc. Looking forward to moving ahead and Ttc in a few months. Hoping they will let me Ttc while investigatin why I keep mc. Does anyone know? Or had been tested before? My DR didn't say anything but I'm at my other dr right now waiting so I will ask her.
> 
> We will get our rainbows. One way or another. I'm 28 and DH is 37. We didn't start trying until last April. 2 losses since then. Hoping we will be able to do this naturally.

Oh Sunshine again I am so sorry, I am glad they are going to test maybe just rotten luck but one way or the other it will be good to know wont it! if they do the procedure they will be able to test the baby and then I think they test you at different times in cycle 

it would be worth your while to look in to what supplements you can take to help you recover and increase your chances of releasing a supper healthy egg I am taking Q10 to help egg quality make sure your taking a good vitamin D and B complex as well 

keep us posted and hope your ok or as best as you can be


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Celtic. I'm a range of things right now. Sad. Mad. Angry. Pissed. Sad. Hopeful. Everything. I want to crawl into bed and watch a movie.


----------



## ajarvis

Celtic I hope you get good news tomorrow!

kozmikKitten nice to see you again. Although not in these circumstances. I wish you the best of luck and hope you get the answers you need.

sunshine I'm not sure about your question, but I hope you get some answers from the dr. sorry about your loss!

AFM ladies. Question for anyone that knows. How does exercise affect miscarriage? I worked out on Monday which caused what was in there to come out quicker. All at once so not alot of bleeding or anything dangerous. Then yesterday was barely spotting til my hill run and then more came out - again not alot but all at once. Curious if this is moving things along or delaying healing? I will call my midwife tomorrow as that is her clinic day, but don't want to page her for this lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Celtic I hope you get good news tomorrow!
> 
> kozmikKitten nice to see you again. Although not in these circumstances. I wish you the best of luck and hope you get the answers you need.
> 
> sunshine I'm not sure about your question, but I hope you get some answers from the dr. sorry about your loss!
> 
> AFM ladies. Question for anyone that knows. How does exercise affect miscarriage? I worked out on Monday which caused what was in there to come out quicker. All at once so not alot of bleeding or anything dangerous. Then yesterday was barely spotting til my hill run and then more came out - again not alot but all at once. Curious if this is moving things along or delaying healing? I will call my midwife tomorrow as that is her clinic day, but don't want to page her for this lol.

good question I have been wondering the same as I noticed after exercise bleeding is a lot heavier let me know what she says


----------



## claudinator

CelticNiamh said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Celtic I hope you get good news tomorrow!
> 
> kozmikKitten nice to see you again. Although not in these circumstances. I wish you the best of luck and hope you get the answers you need.
> 
> sunshine I'm not sure about your question, but I hope you get some answers from the dr. sorry about your loss!
> 
> AFM ladies. Question for anyone that knows. How does exercise affect miscarriage? I worked out on Monday which caused what was in there to come out quicker. All at once so not alot of bleeding or anything dangerous. Then yesterday was barely spotting til my hill run and then more came out - again not alot but all at once. Curious if this is moving things along or delaying healing? I will call my midwife tomorrow as that is her clinic day, but don't want to page her for this lol.
> 
> good question I have been wondering the same as I noticed after exercise bleeding is a lot heavier let me know what she saysClick to expand...

I bled allot more when I worked out after MC and even when my bleeding stopped after a week I had spotting the times I worked out. But then it stopped.


----------



## ajarvis

Hmmm. See I'm wondering if maybe I should scale back my workouts to not as intense. Last night was intense and seemed to start the bleeding again. Since then I've had to put a pad back in. But only for last night. Will definitely update you after I talk to her!


----------



## claudinator

Take it easy for a little while. And go back at it again.


----------



## ajarvis

yea. Going to do a lighter workout tonight. But I was off for like 2 weeks without running at all! That's alot lol.


----------



## hope2bmother

steph. said:


> Thanks hope :hugs: My hcg is dropping so I'm just waiting to bleed. This ismy second in a row, third in total, so my doctor is referring me to a gyno for further tests. But she can't see me for a couple of months which feels like a lifetime. I just want to get on ttc again.

Oh Steph, I'm sorry to hear that! Ugh, I cannot imagine having 3 MCs! You are a strong and admirable woman. I am glad you are getting referred to a gyno for further testing. I hope you get some answers and get your rainbow baby soon! Hope your body recovers quickly so you can start ttc again as I know that can help with healing (emotionally) from the MC for some women! :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

ajarvis said:


> yea. Going to do a lighter workout tonight. But I was off for like 2 weeks without running at all! That's alot lol.

Hahaha! I know what you mean! When I was pregnant I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma and told pelvic rest, which meant no aerobic activity&#8230; And I'm a marathoner! It was hard, but I did what I had to for my Little Bean. 

As for how exercise affects MC, I am not sure. However, my hunch is that exercise will not delay healing. In fact, it seems that exercise may be helping your body expel leftover material, which would in fact be promoting healing&#8230;Maybe? Again, not sure. I'd say that if you feel fine and you're not bleeding heavily continually, then there's no reason to restrict your exercise. But if you feel lightheaded, dizzy, and are losing a lot of blood, then rest and page your MW! AFM, I have been having the occasional weak feeling so I'm supplementing with half a dose of ionic iron as I lost a lot of blood during my natural MC (and I'm vegan, so I definitely don't eat red meat! Haha!) Definitely check with your MW, though. You are extremely considerate to not page her under these circumstances! 

I was gonna get out there and run today with a running group, but it's absolutely treacherous out there today: 9 degrees F (~ -13 C) and it's windy, so it feels more like -8 F (~ -22 C)! I think I'll stick to the elliptical, though I hate working out indoors!

Happy running/working out!


----------



## hope2bmother

KozmikKitten said:


> Hi there - I hope you ladies dont mind my joining you.
> I suffered a mmc about two weeks ago and I just need an active thread to follow for hope and encouragement.
> DH and I are having fetal testing done on this fetus because it is our 3rd mc. We dont plan on TTC again until after our meeting with the MD to discuss the results of the testing and find out if theres any way to tell what our chances are of having another healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses, and for those who are currently bleeding/mc'ing. I finally stopped bleeding about 3 days ago.
> 
> And for those ttc right now, I wish you all so much luck and sticky dust!

Oh Kozmik, so sorry to hear of your losses! I hope you and your DH get answers so you can get your rainbow baby soon. I guess welcome, though this is a very sad club to join! (But I have good feelings for us all and think we will all be happy, raising our rainbows soon!) :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

hope2bmother said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> yea. Going to do a lighter workout tonight. But I was off for like 2 weeks without running at all! That's alot lol.
> 
> Hahaha! I know what you mean! When I was pregnant I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma and told pelvic rest, which meant no aerobic activity And I'm a marathoner! It was hard, but I did what I had to for my Little Bean.
> 
> I was gonna get out there and run today with a running group, but it's absolutely treacherous out there today: 9 degrees F (~ -13 C) and it's windy, so it feels more like -8 F (~ -22 C)! I think I'll stick to the elliptical, though I hate working out indoors!
> 
> Happy running/working out!Click to expand...

Ouch lol. I feel your pain! I think I'll just do a lower body workout tonight. I have an LSD on Sunday of 18KM so I need to make that. Last run I did was Dec 22nd for 16. Have a half marathon coming up in Feb. Last night I went slow but it was a hill run and we have about 2-3 inches of snow on the ground and it was just above 0 so it was warm and soft. My legs are just dead from it. It was definitely the snow that kicked my but. Was only 10.5 km but wow. Almost want a rest day ha.


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Celtic. I'm a range of things right now. Sad. Mad. Angry. Pissed. Sad. Hopeful. Everything. I want to crawl into bed and watch a movie.

Sunshine, I'm so sorry! I can understand the range of emotions you're feeling and that's all okay and perfectly normal for someone who has been through a horrible loss. 1 MC is too many. Can't imagine being through 2. I hope that you get the answers you need and are holding your rainbow soon.

Also, I think you should do just that, crawl into bed and watch a movie. Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

I agree with sunshine hope2bmother! Crawl into bed and watch a movie. Take care of you. Both mind and body :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

ajarvis said:


> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> yea. Going to do a lighter workout tonight. But I was off for like 2 weeks without running at all! That's alot lol.
> 
> Hahaha! I know what you mean! When I was pregnant I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma and told pelvic rest, which meant no aerobic activity And I'm a marathoner! It was hard, but I did what I had to for my Little Bean.
> 
> I was gonna get out there and run today with a running group, but it's absolutely treacherous out there today: 9 degrees F (~ -13 C) and it's windy, so it feels more like -8 F (~ -22 C)! I think I'll stick to the elliptical, though I hate working out indoors!
> 
> Happy running/working out!Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch lol. I feel your pain! I think I'll just do a lower body workout tonight. I have an LSD on Sunday of 18KM so I need to make that. Last run I did was Dec 22nd for 16. Have a half marathon coming up in Feb. Last night I went slow but it was a hill run and we have about 2-3 inches of snow on the ground and it was just above 0 so it was warm and soft. My legs are just dead from it. It was definitely the snow that kicked my but. Was only 10.5 km but wow. Almost want a rest day ha.Click to expand...

I edited my post to include my thoughts on MC and exercise! Sorry I just saw your post about running and got excited! Lol! 

What is an LSD? You sound pretty hard core, like me! :thumb up: Good luck with the 18KM! I have a love/hate relationship with hills, but now that I am living in a state that's flatter than a pancake (Ohio), I miss hill running (I was in Boston for grad school and hills are EVERYWHERE)! 

Do you have a time goal for your half marathon? 

Haha! I understand about a run kicking your butt! My first day back running, I met up with the running group I mentioned earlier and went out for about a 10 km fartlek. Well, I was SOOO HAPPY to be out running, I ran like a bat out of hell for the first 5 km, keeping up with the front group of guys. Then they were like, "Okay, now sprint for 1 minute!" And I was like, "I am ALREADY SPRINTING!" It wasn't pretty. My legs were like logs after that, but I made it to the end. The next day I felt worse than after my marathons and I was like :dohh: Took one day off and then made the mistake of going to train capoeira for the first time in months and that was like double :dohh: the next day! I could barely move!


----------



## hope2bmother

mummy2o said:


> Touch wood the bleeding has stopped. Not had any since going to bed last night. So 2 weeks is about average for me to bleed after birth so hopefully in 3 weeks I'll either get AF or the preferred BFP. So we'll wait and see.
> 
> I'm so sorry Steph. Hopefully it won't take to long to start the process.
> 
> hope2bmother if you'd lived closer I'd let you babysit my 10 month old. She's doing my nut in at the moment not wanting a nap, but I'm still very grateful to have her. How long were your cycles prior to MC? If its a normal 28 day cycle you wouldn't be due for a few days yet anyway. My cycles generally go back to normal quite quickly, but I know this isn't always the case.

Awwww I'd love to watch your 10 month old! I'd wear her out so she'd finally sleep for you. :sleep: I can imagine it's tough with her not wanting to nap! Even though you're grateful for her and love her to pieces, a mommy still needs time to herself every now and again! I know the mother I babysit for can't get anything done with her little one awake and the little one wants and needs constant attention. 

As for my cycles prior to MC, they were between 29 and 33 days, so it's still pretty early. If I count the day of the MC as CD 1, then I am on CD 26. I imagine that I will know what's going on in the next 3-7 days. What a relief that will be! I'm also impatiently awaiting the results of my final hCG quant, which I had drawn yesterday, which will help shed some light, I hope!


----------



## claudinator

Bum. I got a positive opk tonight. DH went back to the uk for work on Sunday. So I'd DEFINATELY out this month &#128542;


----------



## hope2bmother

claudinator said:


> Bum. I got a positive opk tonight. DH went back to the uk for work on Sunday. So I'd DEFINATELY out this month &#128542;

Aw shucks! That's a bummer! 

A personal question, were you able to get some BDing in on Sunday before he left? It's probably a very long shot, but I have heard that sperm can live for up to 7 days 

Maybe you and me will get out BFPs in our next cycle! Pretty sure DH and I missed ovulation this time around. 

Good luck! Looking forward to keeping in touch with all of you!


----------



## claudinator

We DTD on Sunday. Ahhhhhh I'm so bummed. He's only home every two weeks for two days &#128542; oh well.


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> hope2bmother have you ever temped before or would it drive you crazy for some it works for others it causes stress :flower: you know I had dream I MC a day or two before spotting started I think deep down I knew, I also had a dream this week I was pregnant with twin girls, now I will just take one baby and I am not picky on a boy or girl. I hate not knowing were I am in my cycle mine were not even regular before getting pregnant this time so I hope they sort them selfs out supper quick! PS actually considering changing the name from Fireflies, as want everyone to feel welcome we all need support and some were to express our feelings :hugs:
> 
> steph I hated that limbo land before MC happened! you know it will but waiting is so hard! will you wait it out or get a little help :hugs: horrible you have to wait for test
> 
> mummy2o glad the bleeding has stopped really hoping mine does soon and let the TCC with lots of :sex: and :bfp: as soon as possible
> 
> I am ok today, I have my appointment in the hospital tomorrow I just hope all is ok and nothing left behind
> I started some supplements as well back on Vitamin B complex, Royal Jelly, Omega 3 and Q10 and my normal prenatal vitamins all to help a baby form and get some healthy eggs as well
> feels like a lot though

Celtic,

I never asked, do you prefer to be called Niamh? 

As for temping, I was recording my temp every morning prior to conceiving and then a few times during my pregnancy. I'm not sure how accurate it was b/c I am quite a restless sleeper and I usually get up in the very wee AM hours to pee! I do know my temp runs a little on the lower side&#8230; I've recently started temping again as I have a fertility app on my phone (Ovia), which I used last time to collect data and I really like it. Definitely gave me insight into my cycle. 

Isn't it wild to think about how our subconscious is so in tune with what's going on in our bodies? It is both a blessing and a curse to have those sorts of dreams. I too had a dream the other night that I was pregnant again, but I think I was pregnant with a singleton. If you wind up with twin rainbow babies, that would be something else! But like you said, any rainbow baby will do! Boy! Girl! Singleton! Twins! 

Hope your cycle regulates! Do you chart? I never thought my cycle was regular till I started charting! Granted, there's some variation btw cycles (one is 29 days and the next is 33 days). My luteal phase (LP), which I guess is important when it comes to risk of MC (short LP can = higher risk of MC), is btw 11 -14 days. Ideally LP is at least 12 days, from what I understand. 

Oh, and regular is a misleading term! Many people think it means that your menses start on the same day every month when in all actuality being regular is getting a period every month. Do you get AF every month? How long are your cycles?

As for changing the name of the group, I personally don't think it's necessary, but maybe take a poll? I feel completely welcome here! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

I had a hot shower, got into pjs, got way too many chocolates to snack on and I'm watching terms of endearment. 


Side note -- do you live in the states and your hubby goes to UK? That's so cool if so. But 2 days is super short for that long travel. I'm obsessed with the UK. So had to ask. 

Also I'm a workout fanatic but taking time off for a few weeks. Can we chat and encourage each other when I'm back in the game? I love the motivation :) I'm not a runner but work out 5-6 days a week.

Ps is it awful that I'm feeling a little less broken by this whole thing now because I know the baby never had a hb. I know thsf makes me sound awful, and I'm still really sad. Bt it's helping me to know that the babe never really woke up in the first place.

Is it also bad that I want to eat brie, drink wine and eat sushi with salmon. Ugh. I'm a horrible person :(


----------



## hope2bmother

So I just want to say that I have been all over the map when it comes to emotions these last days. One minute I'm fine, then the next minute I'm not. My poor DH got back (to Ohio) from a comparative biology conference in Florida last night (welcome to the Arctic, honey!). And my attitude was probably colder than the weather outside! I was happy to see him, but I had just been on the good, old FaceBook only to see one of my friends adding to her already infinite posts/photos of her baby (her first): "Oh my baby this!" "Oh my baby that!" "My baby meeting so and so!" "My baby meeting another so and so!" "My baby meeting yet another so and so!" "My baby at this scenic overlook!" "My baby sleeping!" "My baby sleeping AGAIN!" "My baby feeding!" And on and on and on! Then I see another friend's husband posting about their baby that was just born a few days ago and bragging about how this baby sleeps, eats, poops, and that he has a big package just like his father! LIKE TMI!!!!!!!! Plus this post didn't help me to feel any less bitter! Ugh! So my DH comes home to me and I can only express my horrible attitude. I told my DH that I hate feeling so bitter towards these people, but that they are not considering that probably half of their FaceBook friends may have had miscarriages or struggled with fertility. I know for a fact that my friend posting all those photos has never struggled with an MC&#8230; Her pregnancy was an "accident". And while I am happy for her and her baby is adorable, there is a FINE LINE with going overboard. I know it's her page and she's free to do what she likes&#8230; I could unfollow her, but I still wish she wouldn't post a bloody photo every other minute of every day. I told my husband how I REALLY wanted to post something RIGHT NOW about miscarriage, but resisted. I will wait until October 15, 2015 to post something about National Infant and Pregnancy Loss Day. 

The night ended with me sobbing how much I miss Little Bean. I HATE feeling so bitter and mean. It is so in conflict with my usual patient, loving, and compassionate self. I know I have no right to be so upset with a friend for posting what she wants to post on her FB page. It's her page after all. I think I will just unfollow her. 

Rant over. I'm feeling better today. But my gosh! I think this must be PMS or something on top of the one month anniversary of Little Bean's passing coming up on the 13th! Yikes! AF better get here soon! Haha! I'm a hot mess!


----------



## CelticNiamh

claudinator said:


> We DTD on Sunday. Ahhhhhh I'm so bummed. He's only home every two weeks for two days &#128542; oh well.

If you O tomorrow and all is right then may be you might not be out! I conceived my daughter that way and my others were 3 day BD before O and that got me boys :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx


----------



## wantingagirl

hope2bmother said:


> So I just want to say that I have been all over the map when it comes to emotions these last days. One minute I'm fine, then the next minute I'm not. My poor DH got back (to Ohio) from a comparative biology conference in Florida last night (welcome to the Arctic, honey!). And my attitude was probably colder than the weather outside! I was happy to see him, but I had just been on the good, old FaceBook only to see one of my friends adding to her already infinite posts/photos of her baby (her first): "Oh my baby this!" "Oh my baby that!" "My baby meeting so and so!" "My baby meeting another so and so!" "My baby meeting yet another so and so!" "My baby at this scenic overlook!" "My baby sleeping!" "My baby sleeping AGAIN!" "My baby feeding!" And on and on and on! Then I see another friend's husband posting about their baby that was just born a few days ago and bragging about how this baby sleeps, eats, poops, and that he has a big package just like his father! LIKE TMI!!!!!!!! Plus this post didn't help me to feel any less bitter! Ugh! So my DH comes home to me and I can only express my horrible attitude. I told my DH that I hate feeling so bitter towards these people, but that they are not considering that probably half of their FaceBook friends may have had miscarriages or struggled with fertility. I know for a fact that my friend posting all those photos has never struggled with an MC Her pregnancy was an "accident". And while I am happy for her and her baby is adorable, there is a FINE LINE with going overboard. I know it's her page and she's free to do what she likes I could unfollow her, but I still wish she wouldn't post a bloody photo every other minute of every day. I told my husband how I REALLY wanted to post something RIGHT NOW about miscarriage, but resisted. I will wait until October 15, 2015 to post something about National Infant and Pregnancy Loss Day.
> 
> The night ended with me sobbing how much I miss Little Bean. I HATE feeling so bitter and mean. It is so in conflict with my usual patient, loving, and compassionate self. I know I have no right to be so upset with a friend for posting what she wants to post on her FB page. It's her page after all. I think I will just unfollow her.
> 
> Rant over. I'm feeling better today. But my gosh! I think this must be PMS or something on top of the one month anniversary of Little Bean's passing coming up on the 13th! Yikes! AF better get here soon! Haha! I'm a hot mess!

Awh hunni they are so normal feelings :hugs: if u feel better not seeing it just unfollow her. 

I woke up this morning to a family member from my husband side announcing her pregnancy Jeesh good timing xx


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> I had a hot shower, got into pjs, got way too many chocolates to snack on and I'm watching terms of endearment.
> 
> 
> Side note -- do you live in the states and your hubby goes to UK? That's so cool if so. But 2 days is super short for that long travel. I'm obsessed with the UK. So had to ask.
> 
> Also I'm a workout fanatic but taking time off for a few weeks. Can we chat and encourage each other when I'm back in the game? I love the motivation :) I'm not a runner but work out 5-6 days a week.
> 
> Ps is it awful that I'm feeling a little less broken by this whole thing now because I know the baby never had a hb. I know thsf makes me sound awful, and I'm still really sad. Bt it's helping me to know that the babe
> never really woke up in the first place.
> 
> Is it also bad that I want to eat brie, drink wine and eat sushi with salmon. Ugh. I'm a horrible person :(

Sunshine,

I would love to encourage each other when you get back in the game! No need to be a runner! I am like you and typically work out 5-6 days per week. Mostly running, but I also swim and train capoeira. I'm signed up for a marathon in early May, so I have to get going with the training, but could use some motivation and online workout buddies!

I don't think you're a horrible or awful person for feeling a little less broken b/c the baby never had a HB and never really woke up in the first place. Honestly, I never could really believe I was pregnant until I went for a scan at 8 weeks and there Little Bean was with a STRONG heartbeat of 147! After that, I felt SUPER ATTACHED and would kiss my ultrasound pic good night every night and make my DH do the same. Losing the baby after a heartbeat made it even harder! But I have been able to feel a little less broken b/c of my science background and realizing that even if my Little Bean had made it s/he would've had horrible genetic defects and suffered a lot in the world, so if s/he had to die, 9w2d, while still in utero was the absolute best time for it to happen. I am still quite sad, but it doesn't make me a horrible person. We are being realistic and doing what we can to help ourselves heal. We will ALWAYS remember our little ones and we will always love them, but we need to find ways to move forward. 

As for the brie, salmon, and wine, I think you should do all this while lying in bed watching a movie. You should indulge while you can! You're going to be pregnant with that rainbow baby soon and have to give all that up again!

As for me, I think I'll just be lazy the rest of today. I'm going to make some veggie dumplings (recipe from my sister's Japanese roommate) and maybe watch some Netflix. 

ENJOY YOUR EVENING, SUNSHINE! :happydance:


----------



## hope2bmother

wantingagirl said:


> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> So I just want to say that I have been all over the map when it comes to emotions these last days. One minute I'm fine, then the next minute I'm not. My poor DH got back (to Ohio) from a comparative biology conference in Florida last night (welcome to the Arctic, honey!). And my attitude was probably colder than the weather outside! I was happy to see him, but I had just been on the good, old FaceBook only to see one of my friends adding to her already infinite posts/photos of her baby (her first): "Oh my baby this!" "Oh my baby that!" "My baby meeting so and so!" "My baby meeting another so and so!" "My baby meeting yet another so and so!" "My baby at this scenic overlook!" "My baby sleeping!" "My baby sleeping AGAIN!" "My baby feeding!" And on and on and on! Then I see another friend's husband posting about their baby that was just born a few days ago and bragging about how this baby sleeps, eats, poops, and that he has a big package just like his father! LIKE TMI!!!!!!!! Plus this post didn't help me to feel any less bitter! Ugh! So my DH comes home to me and I can only express my horrible attitude. I told my DH that I hate feeling so bitter towards these people, but that they are not considering that probably half of their FaceBook friends may have had miscarriages or struggled with fertility. I know for a fact that my friend posting all those photos has never struggled with an MC Her pregnancy was an "accident". And while I am happy for her and her baby is adorable, there is a FINE LINE with going overboard. I know it's her page and she's free to do what she likes I could unfollow her, but I still wish she wouldn't post a bloody photo every other minute of every day. I told my husband how I REALLY wanted to post something RIGHT NOW about miscarriage, but resisted. I will wait until October 15, 2015 to post something about National Infant and Pregnancy Loss Day.
> 
> The night ended with me sobbing how much I miss Little Bean. I HATE feeling so bitter and mean. It is so in conflict with my usual patient, loving, and compassionate self. I know I have no right to be so upset with a friend for posting what she wants to post on her FB page. It's her page after all. I think I will just unfollow her.
> 
> Rant over. I'm feeling better today. But my gosh! I think this must be PMS or something on top of the one month anniversary of Little Bean's passing coming up on the 13th! Yikes! AF better get here soon! Haha! I'm a hot mess!
> 
> Awh hunni they are so normal feelings :hugs: if u feel better not seeing it just unfollow her.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a family member from my husband side announcing her pregnancy Jeesh good timing xxClick to expand...

Thank you, wantingagirl. I think I will unfollow her. I knew it would be somewhat painful seeing her baby, but the bigger part of me was happy for her and I wanted to see her baby. But it's gotten to be just way too much. 

And ugh, what "awesome" timing re your family member on DH's side announcing her pregnancy! Sorry you had to wake up to that! I think I would've rolled over and gone back to sleep if it were possible. 

I've decided that when I am pregnant, I'm not posting anything until the baby has been born. And then maybe one photo. As someone who has had a loss, I know there's too much that can go wrong. I am also very aware that many of my friends have also had losses of their own.


----------



## hope2bmother

wantingagirl said:


> I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx

Hope you get those answers, wantingagirl! Hope your bleeding stops soon. This is quite a lovely group and as I've said many times before, I look forward to taking this journey with all of you!

PS: Beautiful family, wantingagirl!


----------



## neo13

Hi,

May I join your thread? I'm not a firefly, my due date was 5/7/15 but sadly had a MMC which we found out about when I was 11 weeks. I had a D&C 2 weeks ago and am hoping for our rainbow baby soon. Its so hard I keep thinking how many weeks pregnant I would be now and everything. I already have a little girl and really wanted a sibling close in age for her. 

I'm so sorry for everyones losses and really hope you get your rainbow babies soon. 

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> hope2bmother have you ever temped before or would it drive you crazy for some it works for others it causes stress :flower: you know I had dream I MC a day or two before spotting started I think deep down I knew, I also had a dream this week I was pregnant with twin girls, now I will just take one baby and I am not picky on a boy or girl. I hate not knowing were I am in my cycle mine were not even regular before getting pregnant this time so I hope they sort them selfs out supper quick! PS actually considering changing the name from Fireflies, as want everyone to feel welcome we all need support and some were to express our feelings :hugs:
> 
> steph I hated that limbo land before MC happened! you know it will but waiting is so hard! will you wait it out or get a little help :hugs: horrible you have to wait for test
> 
> mummy2o glad the bleeding has stopped really hoping mine does soon and let the TCC with lots of :sex: and :bfp: as soon as possible
> 
> I am ok today, I have my appointment in the hospital tomorrow I just hope all is ok and nothing left behind
> I started some supplements as well back on Vitamin B complex, Royal Jelly, Omega 3 and Q10 and my normal prenatal vitamins all to help a baby form and get some healthy eggs as well
> feels like a lot though
> 
> Celtic,
> 
> I never asked, do you prefer to be called Niamh?
> 
> As for temping, I was recording my temp every morning prior to conceiving and then a few times during my pregnancy. I'm not sure how accurate it was b/c I am quite a restless sleeper and I usually get up in the very wee AM hours to pee! I do know my temp runs a little on the lower side&#8230; I've recently started temping again as I have a fertility app on my phone (Ovia), which I used last time to collect data and I really like it. Definitely gave me insight into my cycle.
> 
> Isn't it wild to think about how our subconscious is so in tune with what's going on in our bodies? It is both a blessing and a curse to have those sorts of dreams. I too had a dream the other night that I was pregnant again, but I think I was pregnant with a singleton. If you wind up with twin rainbow babies, that would be something else! But like you said, any rainbow baby will do! Boy! Girl! Singleton! Twins!
> 
> Hope your cycle regulates! Do you chart? I never thought my cycle was regular till I started charting! Granted, there's some variation btw cycles (one is 29 days and the next is 33 days). My luteal phase (LP), which I guess is important when it comes to risk of MC (short LP can = higher risk of MC), is btw 11 -14 days. Ideally LP is at least 12 days, from what I understand.
> 
> Oh, and regular is a misleading term! Many people think it means that your menses start on the same day every month when in all actuality being regular is getting a period every month. Do you get AF every month? How long are your cycles?
> 
> As for changing the name of the group, I personally don't think it's necessary, but maybe take a poll? I feel completely welcome here! :hugs:Click to expand...

Niamh is good :flower: Think I will leave the name may it be lucky for us :happydance: 

I have charted before was not really this time more watching CM and other signs I normally have a 28 to 30 day cycle and OV cd 14 to 17 and normally my LP would be 14 days but after I had my youngest my cycles were very long (normal for breastfeeding and returning cycles though) Plus the added huge amounts of stress in August and September after when I lost my mum, I have only had max 4 AF since he was born and 2 were 50 or more days long and then 2 at 31 days but I was OV late and LP was very short 6 days and was slowly creeping up to max 9 days that was my previous cycle before BFP , ( so I wonder if that was a factor in my MC) 9 days is on the short side 

back on my Vitamin B complex which is meant to help that and I took Maca to help AF back and it worked so going to take that again to help sort out my cycles 
I am hoping OV sorts it self out I had noticed it was very painful sometimes I needed pain relief and my boobs would be very sore around OV which were symptoms I never had before which I thought would not let me get pregnant till is sorted it self out so I was delighted when I got my BFP 

I am back charting with fertility friend and got some OPK to try I have never used them before should be fun or annoying :haha: might start temping again guess it would be good to know in case I got a BFP for dating.

I am not surprised your emotions are running high it is a roller-coaster and hormones have a huge part to play dam things! I would block your friends news feed showing up that way you can still be friends, I also wanted to say something on my news feed about MC but think I will wait on till October and hopefully some will have or be due at that point to help ease the pain 
no one knew I was pregnant only my 2 sisters and my best friend doubt I will tell others either


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx

Hi Wanting good to see you, hope your doing ok considering I am so ready for that to be over with as well, when will they start testing 



neo13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I join your thread? I'm not a firefly, my due date was 5/7/15 but sadly had a MMC which we found out about when I was 11 weeks. I had a D&C 2 weeks ago and am hoping for our rainbow baby soon. Its so hard I keep thinking how many weeks pregnant I would be now and everything. I already have a little girl and really wanted a sibling close in age for her.
> 
> I'm so sorry for everyones losses and really hope you get your rainbow babies soon.
> 
> xxx

Hi Neo I hope you get your rainbow baby quickly :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

hope2bmother said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> yea. Going to do a lighter workout tonight. But I was off for like 2 weeks without running at all! That's alot lol.
> 
> Hahaha! I know what you mean! When I was pregnant I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma and told pelvic rest, which meant no aerobic activity And I'm a marathoner! It was hard, but I did what I had to for my Little Bean.
> 
> I was gonna get out there and run today with a running group, but it's absolutely treacherous out there today: 9 degrees F (~ -13 C) and it's windy, so it feels more like -8 F (~ -22 C)! I think I'll stick to the elliptical, though I hate working out indoors!
> 
> Happy running/working out!Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch lol. I feel your pain! I think I'll just do a lower body workout tonight. I have an LSD on Sunday of 18KM so I need to make that. Last run I did was Dec 22nd for 16. Have a half marathon coming up in Feb. Last night I went slow but it was a hill run and we have about 2-3 inches of snow on the ground and it was just above 0 so it was warm and soft. My legs are just dead from it. It was definitely the snow that kicked my but. Was only 10.5 km but wow. Almost want a rest day ha.Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my post to include my thoughts on MC and exercise! Sorry I just saw your post about running and got excited! Lol!
> 
> What is an LSD? You sound pretty hard core, like me! :thumb up: Good luck with the 18KM! I have a love/hate relationship with hills, but now that I am living in a state that's flatter than a pancake (Ohio), I miss hill running (I was in Boston for grad school and hills are EVERYWHERE)!
> 
> Do you have a time goal for your half marathon?
> 
> Haha! I understand about a run kicking your butt! My first day back running, I met up with the running group I mentioned earlier and went out for about a 10 km fartlek. Well, I was SOOO HAPPY to be out running, I ran like a bat out of hell for the first 5 km, keeping up with the front group of guys. Then they were like, "Okay, now sprint for 1 minute!" And I was like, "I am ALREADY SPRINTING!" It wasn't pretty. My legs were like logs after that, but I made it to the end. The next day I felt worse than after my marathons and I was like :dohh: Took one day off and then made the mistake of going to train capoeira for the first time in months and that was like double :dohh: the next day! I could barely move!Click to expand...

I went back and read it! That's how I felt on Monday when it seemed to help move things along. As far as I can tell it's causing no actual problems. Cervix still open so that explains the blood. Will leave a message for midwife tomorrow see what her thoughts are! No goal time for the half. It's the hypo half. So no telling what the weather here in Feb will be. In the last 4 years it's been anything from -30 to +10 (Celsius) so it's kinda just a race to run for fun and the brunch after is apparently awesome lol. This is my first time.


----------



## sunshine2014

Terms of endearment is a horrible movie. Ugh. That was a bad choice for this sad day. Oh well. 

Niamh what does maca do? And vitamin b?


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Terms of endearment is a horrible movie. Ugh. That was a bad choice for this sad day. Oh well.
> 
> Niamh what does maca do? And vitamin b?

Here some great information on, in short Maca is a vegetable from the turnip family eaten by the Indians in Peru which were living high up in the Andes they used it for fertility for 100 of years with great success, Maca works by nourishing the pituitary gland ( which is the master gland) in the brain which in turns balances out our hormones it is great at increasing your energy and Libido as well 
more details can be found here :https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca andhttp://www.themacateam.com/maca-for-fertility 

B complex : I was taking B complex to help balance hormones and because my LP was short Vitamin B6 is good for that. I found this information on line :The B vitamins play a key role in reproductive health and also in early fetal development; folic acid, especially, can prevent certain birth defects. Experts recommend that women trying to conceive take a vitamin B complex supplement that contains vitamin B12, biotin, folic acid, and all other B vitamins, plus extra vitamin B6.'

This information is very good https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/fertility-vitamins/ 

Royal jelly is good as well https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

I just changed the first post a little so anyone that needs support knows they are welcome here you do not need to be a fireflie <3


----------



## ajarvis

wantingagirl said:


> I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx

I am so with you! Impatiently waiting. Been bleeding since Dec 21st. Grrr.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks! I'll definitely read up on it. :)


----------



## Rach710_0

I'm still waiting to pass my little bean after we had the devastating news on Monday that my little bean had stopped growing. I knew something was wrong on my last scan cos they said baby was only 5/6 weeks. My dates I should of been 8w+3. Tuesday I went to have tablets inserted by a very heavy pregnant doctor. Got home and I started cramping and bleeding a little. After a few hours it turned brown. I've had nothing since. Everytime I go to the toilet I'm hoping to see my little bean. Crazy I know. I just want to get back to normal if there is such a thing. I will never forget my little angel who gave me 8 wonderful weeks. I loved being pregnant and the thought of having a little human being in 9 months time relying on me. I'm lost. I'm heartbroken but you wonderful ladies have helped me through my hard time. The next few days aren't going to be easy for me but I know I have friends that will get me through it. Thank you so much. Xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

ajarvis said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx
> 
> I am so with you! Impatiently waiting. Been bleeding since Dec 21st. Grrr.Click to expand...

Have you talked to a DR? The bleeding should have stopped by now. If it continues for too long you could be at risk for am infection. I'd definitely contact your DR if you're still bleeding tomorrow.


----------



## hope2bmother

Rach710_0 said:


> I'm still waiting to pass my little bean after we had the devastating news on Monday that my little bean had stopped growing. I knew something was wrong on my last scan cos they said baby was only 5/6 weeks. My dates I should of been 8w+3. Tuesday I went to have tablets inserted by a very heavy pregnant doctor. Got home and I started cramping and bleeding a little. After a few hours it turned brown. I've had nothing since. Everytime I go to the toilet I'm hoping to see my little bean. Crazy I know. I just want to get back to normal if there is such a thing. I will never forget my little angel who gave me 8 wonderful weeks. I loved being pregnant and the thought of having a little human being in 9 months time relying on me. I'm lost. I'm heartbroken but you wonderful ladies have helped me through my hard time. The next few days aren't going to be easy for me but I know I have friends that will get me through it. Thank you so much. Xxx

So sorry for your loss, Rach710. I will write more tomorrow but wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you in this very difficult time. I've been a hot mess these past few days as the 1 month anniversary of my Little Bean's passing is coming up on the 13th. Welcome to this group. We are here for you! Hugs and much love.


----------



## steph.

Rach710_0 said:


> I'm still waiting to pass my little bean after we had the devastating news on Monday that my little bean had stopped growing. I knew something was wrong on my last scan cos they said baby was only 5/6 weeks. My dates I should of been 8w+3. Tuesday I went to have tablets inserted by a very heavy pregnant doctor. Got home and I started cramping and bleeding a little. After a few hours it turned brown. I've had nothing since. Everytime I go to the toilet I'm hoping to see my little bean. Crazy I know. I just want to get back to normal if there is such a thing. I will never forget my little angel who gave me 8 wonderful weeks. I loved being pregnant and the thought of having a little human being in 9 months time relying on me. I'm lost. I'm heartbroken but you wonderful ladies have helped me through my hard time. The next few days aren't going to be easy for me but I know I have friends that will get me through it. Thank you so much. Xxx

Rach i am also waiting to pass my bean. It is so hard isnt it, i hope it happens soon for us so that we can start tomove on. Ive just had some brown staining today, hoping it picks up soon.


----------



## steph.

Wantingagirl im having tests done too. Managed to get an appointment for 2 weeks time and really looking forward to it. Never thought I'd be going to a fertility doctor, but such is life.


----------



## mummy2o

ajarvis said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx
> 
> I am so with you! Impatiently waiting. Been bleeding since Dec 21st. Grrr.Click to expand...

My doctor told me to go back and see him if the bleeding hadn't stopped in 4 weeks and that was with a late miscarriage. For an early one he said 2/3 weeks. You might have retrained product as he said, so best to have it checked.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Rach I am so sorry and waiting for it to end is so hard I hated that long wait after I knew all was not good with baby I started spotting a week before I mc it was natural I know some have said they needed the second tablet to get things moving. Mind your self and hope its over quickly :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

I have my d&c booked but now I'm hoping it happens naturally before then. The d&c was fine, easy recovery but I'm a little anxious when it comes to hospitals. I've had brown cm since yesterday but no blood yet. Is this how anyone else started? I don't want to take the pills, but if it happens naturally I'd be happy. I had some dull cramping last night as well but it's gone now....


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> I have my d&c booked but now I'm hoping it happens naturally before then. The d&c was fine, easy recovery but I'm a little anxious when it comes to hospitals. I've had brown cm since yesterday but no blood yet. Is this how anyone else started? I don't want to take the pills, but if it happens naturally I'd be happy. I had some dull cramping last night as well but it's gone now....

That is how mine started hun x 

Had my scan complete mc she was lovely and told me to ring when I get a bfp again as they book me in for a scan at 6 weeks I am wasteing time till I get my train home be on later to respond better


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh, are you in the UK? Glad your scan went well. Must be a relief to be able to move forward.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Niamh, are you in the UK? Glad your scan went well. Must be a relief to be able to move forward.


Im in Ireland :) its bitter sweet I guess saying good bye but looking forward as well


----------



## steph.

sunshine2014 said:


> I have my d&c booked but now I'm hoping it happens naturally before then. The d&c was fine, easy recovery but I'm a little anxious when it comes to hospitals. I've had brown cm since yesterday but no blood yet. Is this how anyone else started? I don't want to take the pills, but if it happens naturally I'd be happy. I had some dull cramping last night as well but it's gone now....

That's how mine started last time and that's what I've been getting today. Last time I only bled for a week and passed the bean on day 4 or 5. Hoping it goes as smoothly this time.

Niamh glad the scan has given you the all clear. It certainly is bitter sweet :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Definitely bittersweet, but it sounds like your lady was very kind. Nothing so far today but I'm hoping I can do this naturally. We'll see.

I LOVE Ireland. We visited last year while my DH lived in England. I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## claudinator

CelticNiamh said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> I have my d&c booked but now I'm hoping it happens naturally before then. The d&c was fine, easy recovery but I'm a little anxious when it comes to hospitals. I've had brown cm since yesterday but no blood yet. Is this how anyone else started? I don't want to take the pills, but if it happens naturally I'd be happy. I had some dull cramping last night as well but it's gone now....
> 
> That is how mine started hun x
> 
> Had my scan complete mc she was lovely and told me to ring when I get a bfp again as they book me in for a scan at 6 weeks I am wasteing time till I get my train home be on later to respond betterClick to expand...

Ah :hugs: what hospital did you go to??


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine2014 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm so ready to stop bleeding now! Fingers crossed we all get our rainbow babies soon. What a lovely group we can so do this!!! I'm having testings done too xx
> 
> I am so with you! Impatiently waiting. Been bleeding since Dec 21st. Grrr.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you talked to a DR? The bleeding should have stopped by now. If it continues for too long you could be at risk for am infection. I'd definitely contact your DR if you're still bleeding tomorrow.Click to expand...

Well it started as brown on the 21st. No reason for pad/panty liner. I thought it was just normal from being pregnant/sex etc. 25th was red. but until the 29th or so only when wiping so no pad. Mucus and red blood mixed. Then very light for about a week. Then the 2nd came the cramps/contractions that lasted until Monday or so - that is when the clots passed, sac, placenta etc. Now it's on and off and only a little bit. So this apparently is 100% normal. No heavy bleeding at all this entire time. So I'm calling the midwife to check in today anyways about exercise etc. But blood is slowly turning dark slightly brown this am. Can be normal for it to last 4-6 weeks in a natural miscarriage. I'm to go to emergency and/or call midwife if there's either heavy bleeding, a bad smell, or if I develop a fever and/or cold and flu type symptoms. As of yesterday cervix was still open. Haven't checked today lol. Plus the hormone level coming down I was incredibly emotional the last two days. All again apparently normal as the hormones leave the body from being pregnant.


----------



## ajarvis

Rach710_0 said:


> I'm still waiting to pass my little bean after we had the devastating news on Monday that my little bean had stopped growing. I knew something was wrong on my last scan cos they said baby was only 5/6 weeks. My dates I should of been 8w+3. Tuesday I went to have tablets inserted by a very heavy pregnant doctor. Got home and I started cramping and bleeding a little. After a few hours it turned brown. I've had nothing since. Everytime I go to the toilet I'm hoping to see my little bean. Crazy I know. I just want to get back to normal if there is such a thing. I will never forget my little angel who gave me 8 wonderful weeks. I loved being pregnant and the thought of having a little human being in 9 months time relying on me. I'm lost. I'm heartbroken but you wonderful ladies have helped me through my hard time. The next few days aren't going to be easy for me but I know I have friends that will get me through it. Thank you so much. Xxx

That is exactly how mine started. I've had a completely natural miscarriage so far. It's taken about 3 weeks in total. I found out at 12 weeks 3 days that baby stopped growing at 8 weeks 4 days. Started with brown. Switched to red. Got heavier, and then the cramping came after that. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Questions about taking the pills -- how did you find it if you took it? I'm debating right now whether to call my Dr and say I want that instead of the d&c. But I am nervous as I heard it can be horrific. I'm only measuring 6 weeks, so I don't expect it to be suppperrr bad. But who knows?


----------



## ajarvis

I think. Just maybe. I'm done bleeding. Maybe. I'm excited lol. Been happening for a long time. I'm tired of it lol.


----------



## steph.

Yay ajarvis!!!! Hope that's it for you.

I, on the other hand, am happy because I started bleeding. Woke up this morning and had a gush. It was mucosy and a deep red/brown. Still can't believe how fast this is happening. Only 5 days ago we saw a bean and heartbeat of 124.


----------



## hope2bmother

Just got a call from the midwife and my hCG is down to 1.6 mIU/ml! So that's awesome news! Also, I think AF may be just around the corner&#8230; TMI WARNING&#8230; my CM is blood tinged, which is what used to happen right before AF pre-MC. Fingers crossed! 

And the awesome thing is that if this is AF knocking, she will be right on schedule with the pre-MC AF! :happydance:


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> hope2bmother have you ever temped before or would it drive you crazy for some it works for others it causes stress :flower: you know I had dream I MC a day or two before spotting started I think deep down I knew, I also had a dream this week I was pregnant with twin girls, now I will just take one baby and I am not picky on a boy or girl. I hate not knowing were I am in my cycle mine were not even regular before getting pregnant this time so I hope they sort them selfs out supper quick! PS actually considering changing the name from Fireflies, as want everyone to feel welcome we all need support and some were to express our feelings :hugs:
> 
> steph I hated that limbo land before MC happened! you know it will but waiting is so hard! will you wait it out or get a little help :hugs: horrible you have to wait for test
> 
> mummy2o glad the bleeding has stopped really hoping mine does soon and let the TCC with lots of :sex: and :bfp: as soon as possible
> 
> I am ok today, I have my appointment in the hospital tomorrow I just hope all is ok and nothing left behind
> I started some supplements as well back on Vitamin B complex, Royal Jelly, Omega 3 and Q10 and my normal prenatal vitamins all to help a baby form and get some healthy eggs as well
> feels like a lot though
> 
> Celtic,
> 
> I never asked, do you prefer to be called Niamh?
> 
> As for temping, I was recording my temp every morning prior to conceiving and then a few times during my pregnancy. I'm not sure how accurate it was b/c I am quite a restless sleeper and I usually get up in the very wee AM hours to pee! I do know my temp runs a little on the lower side I've recently started temping again as I have a fertility app on my phone (Ovia), which I used last time to collect data and I really like it. Definitely gave me insight into my cycle.
> 
> Isn't it wild to think about how our subconscious is so in tune with what's going on in our bodies? It is both a blessing and a curse to have those sorts of dreams. I too had a dream the other night that I was pregnant again, but I think I was pregnant with a singleton. If you wind up with twin rainbow babies, that would be something else! But like you said, any rainbow baby will do! Boy! Girl! Singleton! Twins!
> 
> Hope your cycle regulates! Do you chart? I never thought my cycle was regular till I started charting! Granted, there's some variation btw cycles (one is 29 days and the next is 33 days). My luteal phase (LP), which I guess is important when it comes to risk of MC (short LP can = higher risk of MC), is btw 11 -14 days. Ideally LP is at least 12 days, from what I understand.
> 
> Oh, and regular is a misleading term! Many people think it means that your menses start on the same day every month when in all actuality being regular is getting a period every month. Do you get AF every month? How long are your cycles?
> 
> As for changing the name of the group, I personally don't think it's necessary, but maybe take a poll? I feel completely welcome here! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Niamh is good :flower: Think I will leave the name may it be lucky for us :happydance:
> 
> I have charted before was not really this time more watching CM and other signs I normally have a 28 to 30 day cycle and OV cd 14 to 17 and normally my LP would be 14 days but after I had my youngest my cycles were very long (normal for breastfeeding and returning cycles though) Plus the added huge amounts of stress in August and September after when I lost my mum, I have only had max 4 AF since he was born and 2 were 50 or more days long and then 2 at 31 days but I was OV late and LP was very short 6 days and was slowly creeping up to max 9 days that was my previous cycle before BFP , ( so I wonder if that was a factor in my MC) 9 days is on the short side
> 
> back on my Vitamin B complex which is meant to help that and I took Maca to help AF back and it worked so going to take that again to help sort out my cycles
> I am hoping OV sorts it self out I had noticed it was very painful sometimes I needed pain relief and my boobs would be very sore around OV which were symptoms I never had before which I thought would not let me get pregnant till is sorted it self out so I was delighted when I got my BFP
> 
> I am back charting with fertility friend and got some OPK to try I have never used them before should be fun or annoying :haha: might start temping again guess it would be good to know in case I got a BFP for dating.
> 
> I am not surprised your emotions are running high it is a roller-coaster and hormones have a huge part to play dam things! I would block your friends news feed showing up that way you can still be friends, I also wanted to say something on my news feed about MC but think I will wait on till October and hopefully some will have or be due at that point to help ease the pain
> no one knew I was pregnant only my 2 sisters and my best friend doubt I will tell others eitherClick to expand...

Sorry to have been calling you Celtic up till now! From now on, I'll call you Niamh. You can call me Zoë, since that's my real name. 

I am sooooo out of the habit of charting. I take my temp one morning and then forget for the next 5 mornings. Then I'm up and about and go, "Oh heck! I totally forgot to get my temp!" Ha! Maybe I should set an alarm.

Yeah, bloody emotions are everywhere, but today seems to be a bit better, maybe b/c there are signs of AF. And I did unfollow the serial baby poster. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## hope2bmother

ajarvis said:


> I think. Just maybe. I'm done bleeding. Maybe. I'm excited lol. Been happening for a long time. I'm tired of it lol.

Fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## claudinator

Zoe, I follow a serial pregnancy poster. Drives me cray cray &#128534;&#128534;&#128534;


----------



## hope2bmother

claudinator said:


> Zoe, I follow a serial pregnancy poster. Drives me cray cray &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Drives me absolutely bonkers!:devil:

I feel better having unfollowed her, but I'm also friends with her in-laws, parents, as well as her siblings, so I haven't been able to escape it completely, though I may unfollow all of them. 1 or 2 photos every now and then would be fine, but she's posting what feels like hundreds of photos every day. I even asked one of my sisters if she thought I was just being sensitive, but she agreed it was over the top. :nope:

This probably sounds really bad, but I REALLY hope that she sees my post about National Infant and Pregnancy Loss on Oct. 15, 2015 and realizes that not everyone gets so lucky with their pregnancies. I'm actually thinking about posting some statistics on MC at that time&#8230; I can't be her only friend who is hurting looking at the endless posts about her baby.

Hope you'll be able to unfollow your serial pregnancy poster for your own sanity!


----------



## CelticNiamh

claudinator said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> I have my d&c booked but now I'm hoping it happens naturally before then. The d&c was fine, easy recovery but I'm a little anxious when it comes to hospitals. I've had brown cm since yesterday but no blood yet. Is this how anyone else started? I don't want to take the pills, but if it happens naturally I'd be happy. I had some dull cramping last night as well but it's gone now....
> 
> That is how mine started hun x
> 
> Had my scan complete mc she was lovely and told me to ring when I get a bfp again as they book me in for a scan at 6 weeks I am wasteing time till I get my train home be on later to respond betterClick to expand...
> 
> Ah :hugs: what hospital did you go to??Click to expand...

The coombe in Dublin they were very good to me



steph. said:


> Yay ajarvis!!!! Hope that's it for you.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am happy because I started bleeding. Woke up this morning and had a gush. It was mucosy and a deep red/brown. Still can't believe how fast this is happening. Only 5 days ago we saw a bean and heartbeat of 124.

'

It is just so surreal I think and it is still sinking in for me, hope it all goes well and not to much discomfort for you :hugs:



hope2bmother said:


> Just got a call from the midwife and my hCG is down to 1.6 mIU/ml! So that's awesome news! Also, I think AF may be just around the corner TMI WARNING my CM is blood tinged, which is what used to happen right before AF pre-MC. Fingers crossed!
> 
> And the awesome thing is that if this is AF knocking, she will be right on schedule with the pre-MC AF! :happydance:

this is the only time I will call on some one AF to come :flower: so you get to try again :happydance: I am doing ok to day had a lovely nap this afternoon! I am lucky I do not have anyone sharing loads of baby stuff! now my hubby brother I had to block his newsfeed he drives me batty! he post a minute by minute update to what he is doing all day :dohh:

So bleeding has eased off which is great! TMI but my poor bits as sore I am over wearing ST I have very sensitive skin anyway so this is not helping at all! still passing a few little clots :shrug: so ready for that to be gone


----------



## claudinator

My bf baby died the day I found out I was pregnant the second time. It was horrible it was the hospitals fault. Then I MC a month later the day I started back work and had to go to A&E that night go to work the next day then hospital the following day. I don't know how people can be so insensitive I really don't. My sister who had been ttc 4years lost her baby aswel. It's such a painful time. My heart goes out to anyone who MC. It's horrible.


----------



## CelticNiamh

claudinator said:


> My bf baby died the day I found out I was pregnant the second time. It was horrible it was the hospitals fault. Then I MC a month later the day I started back work and had to go to A&E that night go to work the next day then hospital the following day. I don't know how people can be so insensitive I really don't. My sister who had been ttc 4years lost her baby aswel. It's such a painful time. My heart goes out to anyone who MC. It's horrible.

That must of been so hard :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> claudinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> I have my d&c booked but now I'm hoping it happens naturally before then. The d&c was fine, easy recovery but I'm a little anxious when it comes to hospitals. I've had brown cm since yesterday but no blood yet. Is this how anyone else started? I don't want to take the pills, but if it happens naturally I'd be happy. I had some dull cramping last night as well but it's gone now....
> 
> That is how mine started hun x
> 
> Had my scan complete mc she was lovely and told me to ring when I get a bfp again as they book me in for a scan at 6 weeks I am wasteing time till I get my train home be on later to respond betterClick to expand...
> 
> Ah :hugs: what hospital did you go to??Click to expand...
> 
> The coombe in Dublin they were very good to me
> 
> 
> 
> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Yay ajarvis!!!! Hope that's it for you.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am happy because I started bleeding. Woke up this morning and had a gush. It was mucosy and a deep red/brown. Still can't believe how fast this is happening. Only 5 days ago we saw a bean and heartbeat of 124.Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> It is just so surreal I think and it is still sinking in for me, hope it all goes well and not to much discomfort for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> Just got a call from the midwife and my hCG is down to 1.6 mIU/ml! So that's awesome news! Also, I think AF may be just around the corner TMI WARNING my CM is blood tinged, which is what used to happen right before AF pre-MC. Fingers crossed!
> 
> And the awesome thing is that if this is AF knocking, she will be right on schedule with the pre-MC AF! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> this is the only time I will call on some one AF to come :flower: so you get to try again :happydance: I am doing ok to day had a lovely nap this afternoon! I am lucky I do not have anyone sharing loads of baby stuff! now my hubby brother I had to block his newsfeed he drives me batty! he post a minute by minute update to what he is doing all day :dohh:
> 
> So bleeding has eased off which is great! TMI but my poor bits as sore I am over wearing ST I have very sensitive skin anyway so this is not helping at all! still passing a few little clots :shrug: so ready for that to be goneClick to expand...

You will all know when the good old :witch: comes! Haha! Yup, Naimh, I agree, it's the only time I will call on AF to come I'm so EXCITED about her arrival! 

Ahhh a good nap sounds absolutely delightful! :sleep:

Yes, you are very lucky not to have deal with endless pregnancy/baby updates, but the minute by minute updates about ANYTHING would drive me bonkers. And I can't think of a single person in the universe who I'd want to know about their minute by minute activities. Looks like we all have a few people we could unfollow, though you already have, Niamh. 

Glad to hear that the bleeding has eased off a bit. Hope it all stops soon and you get back to baseline. Sorry to hear about the soreness.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmmm so I tried to call my dr to see about the pills but they were closed. I doubt my body will do this naturally. It didn't last time. I think the d&c is my only option but I will try again to call Monday. 

DH just got home from dinner. It's been a long, tough week. I'm crampy but no bleeding. 

This is weird but I was thinking about where we all live. I'm in Canada, but I really don't belong here lol. I belong somewhere hot, or In England. But c'est la vie. I was looking at booking a vacay for March for when DH finishes up school. It's been a tough 4 years for us. Married for 5, but we lived apart for 3 while he was in med school. Since e've been back living together we've had 2 mc and him working 50 hour weeks. Oh and we have more stress coming up in March while we wait to hear where he gets a job in the US. 

We. Need. A. Break. Lol.


----------



## steph.

Zoe the serial baby posters drive me crazy too, and I have two babies! I think it's easy to assume when we see people with their babies or big pregnant bellies that they got pregnant on the first try and never had a mc, and we (well I do) end up feeling a bit resentful. You never know though, this woman might have had several losses before her baby. I think no one that knows me would ever think I've had 3 mcs. It's def something that needs to be talked about more. Oh and hcg being down is awesome news!

Niamh glad the bleeding is easing off.

Sunshine it sounds like you've had a really tough time and I really hope you get a break soon. This year is starting of shitty for all of us, but let's hope it ends with babies in our arms or in our bellies to put it all right. The waiting around to bleed is the worst part I think. I've gone from brown cm yesterday to full on bleeding with clots today so it can progress quite quickly. Big :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Hmmmm so I tried to call my dr to see about the pills but they were closed. I doubt my body will do this naturally. It didn't last time. I think the d&c is my only option but I will try again to call Monday.
> 
> DH just got home from dinner. It's been a long, tough week. I'm crampy but no bleeding.
> 
> This is weird but I was thinking about where we all live. I'm in Canada, but I really don't belong here lol. I belong somewhere hot, or In England. But c'est la vie. I was looking at booking a vacay for March for when DH finishes up school. It's been a tough 4 years for us. Married for 5, but we lived apart for 3 while he was in med school. Since e've been back living together we've had 2 mc and him working 50 hour weeks. Oh and we have more stress coming up in March while we wait to hear where he gets a job in the US.
> 
> We. Need. A. Break. Lol.

Wow! Lived apart for 3 years while he was in school and now he's working 50 hours a week! That's a lot! He's a dedicated man! And you are right, you both need a break! I bet a vacation would be just what the doctor ordered. Hope you get one soooooon! Me and my DH thought it was bad when we had to date long distance while I was in grad school in Boston! But our experience pales in comparison. Let me know if you wind up in Ohio! That's where my DH and I live.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zoe meant to say do not worry about calling me Celtic :flower: has the witch arrived yet, have you a plan of action moving forward for Trying this month. I have started charting on fertility friend again. think if I really want to pinpoint ovulation I might have to temp but going to try opks for the first time that's is if my cycle behaves.


steph how are you doing Ok I hope how did you fair out last night did you get any sleep :hugs:

Sunshine I spotted for a week before my MC began it was pink to brown to red sometimes a good bit I also noticed cramps in my lower back and tummy on and off till Sunday night were they came in a pattern and passed big clots your body will do it but it may take a while to happen. hope you can get through to your doctor today and see what they say because I know waiting and waiting is awful :hugs: :growlmad:
hope you get some quality time with your hubby and a holiday 

ajarvis yay :happydance: are you going to wait or try straight away I am glad the bleeding is stopping


----------



## neo13

Hope everyone is coping ok especially those currently still going through your MC. 

Those that have stopped bleeding, are you waiting for AF to appear before you start trying again? I've heard that's the advice especially if like me you have had a D&C. I didn't really get any advice from the dr so was just wondering if that's what is advised? 

Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

neo13 said:


> Hope everyone is coping ok especially those currently still going through your MC.
> 
> Those that have stopped bleeding, are you waiting for AF to appear before you start trying again? I've heard that's the advice especially if like me you have had a D&C. I didn't really get any advice from the dr so was just wondering if that's what is advised?
> 
> Xx

I think they say wait one cycle to try for dating purposes and to make sure your emotionally ready again, but many get pregnant before AF arrives I did after my first mc, I was told to wait 1 cycle but I am breastfeeding and it could be weeks before I ov again so I think I will try sooner rather than wait


----------



## neo13

Thanks. I feel like I want to try straight away but am a bit nervous if I do get pregnant before waiting one cycle incase my bodies not ready, if that makes sense. I also use to have long cycles so want to start trying again ASAP as don't want a huge age gap between my daughter and another baby (if I'm lucky enough to have another).

FX everything works out for you soon, good luck.


----------



## CelticNiamh

neo13 said:


> Thanks. I feel like I want to try straight away but am a bit nervous if I do get pregnant before waiting one cycle incase my bodies not ready, if that makes sense. I also use to have long cycles so want to start trying again ASAP as don't want a huge age gap between my daughter and another baby (if I'm lucky enough to have another).
> 
> FX everything works out for you soon, good luck.

I understand I was worried about that as well, so did some reading up and have started taking some supplements to help my body recover and have every thing there a baby needs to grow healthy


----------



## neo13

If you don't mind me asking what supplements are you taking? I read you said about B vitamins in an earlier post are these what you are taking? 

I've read that after a D&C some say your lining is too thin to keep a baby if you get pregnant too soon, but have also read lots of people that have got pregnant straight away and had a healthy baby! So confusing.


----------



## CelticNiamh

neo13 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what supplements are you taking? I read you said about B vitamins in an earlier post are these what you are taking?
> 
> I've read that after a D&C some say your lining is too thin to keep a baby if you get pregnant too soon, but have also read lots of people that have got pregnant straight away and had a healthy baby! So confusing.

I know I doubt they take all of your lining out in a DnC I mc naturally so I do not know for sure 

Supplements I am taking 
*Vitamin B complex with folic acid* B6 helps you have the correct length LP (mine was on the short side before I got pregnant) and Vitamin B12 enhances the occurrence of ovulation, it also improves the inner lining of the uterus, thus creating a favorable environment for the implantation of the fertilized eggs. 

*Conenzyme Q10* which is for healthy egg production being older now 40 in June it can only help my chances and sure it wont do any harm as it is very good for your skin works on cell division 

*Pregnacare* they are the vitamins your probably all ready taking 

*Omega 3 *that is to make sure I have enough of what baby needs to grow healthy 

*Royal Jelly* is rich in Amino acids it helps balance hormones but also helps the womb and lining, it also increases libido, Support egg and sperm health, diminish and reduce the signs of ageing,to reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury,to naturally boost the bodys immune system, it is also thought to help de stress as well. 

*Maca* there is to much to write about maca, it is one I would recommend to anyone TCC it is amazing, in short it balances the hormones again helps in egg production and sperm it adapts to what ever the user needs but is it a vegetable so safe to take 

Sorry for the essay but that my lot for now LOL :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ladies -- it definitely wasn't easy living apart. Yikes. Definitely tested us, not in a good way. But the good thing about us is that once we come back together and live together, it's like water under the bridge. We settle right back in, no disagreements or anything. I really did hit the jackpot, he's smart AND likes to cook haha. But I feel like something has to come our way sometime right? It's been a rough go so far!

Neo - I had a d&C in the summer and I was advised to wait a cycle to make sure my body was physically ready to be pregnant, and give the uterus time to heal. Also, just to prepare you (you may be different), I got my first af 6 weeks after my d&c, after that my cycles changed from 28 days to 23. They were also a lot heavier and I had cramps (which I'd never had during af). So Sept was like that, and then in October it was literally THE WORST AF of my life. I won't get into the details, but lets just say I believe it was my bodies way of showing me it was fully flushed out and ready to go. It felt like 4 af's built up and coming out at once. Right after that, I got pregnant again. So I truly feel my body was not ready until then. And once it was, bingo! 

That being said, I have also heard of people getting pregnant immediately after. It depends on how your body reacts. How far along were you? My advice would just be to not expect your body to be the exact same as before - I'd been 28 days forever, and then suddenly 23, which meant figuring out a new O date. These things take time, so as long as you're prepared for that you'll do wonderful. And like I said, every body is different...just telling you my experience after my D&c.

Celtic, I love your name (Niamh), it's lovely! 

Hope - thanks! I believe any distance is hard though. We were together for 4 years before we got married, then one year later we started our distance. It was awful. I'm a pretty independent lady so I was fine emotionally and kept busy, but at the end I realized I was just putting on a tough face and dealing with it. It didn't mean I liked it lol.

Steph - I agree. I think people need to be more aware, but it's important to keep in mind that we don't know their struggles. It's weird though, I was thinking last night about my two friends and remembering our nights in University on the couch drinking wine, so carefree. They've both gone on to have two children each, and I'm so far, unable. It's amazing how things play out in life and at the time, we have no idea. 

I'm a tad envious of all you ladies that are almost ready to ttc. We definitely need to keep this group going until we all have our babes, however long that takes (hopefully not too long;) lol)


----------



## wantingagirl

I think we should even keep this group going in some way while our rainbows are growing up too! 

I have a group I've been on fb with since our babies were born and she is 18 months now! 

My bleeding has been v heavy and painful but seems slightly lighter today I have a scan Monday morning at 8.40. 

I'm also on amoxicillin to avoid any infection. I think the genetic testing takes 6 weeks and after my first period I'm in for blood tests scans etc to make sure everything is ok. It's crazy one min we are pregnant then next it's all taken away. It does happen so fast I bled for 7 days exactly brown blood before heavy red and that day passed the clots placenta and sac all within 30 mins.

Xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Aww wantinga girl that's great! I'd prefer a fb group, but I'm not technical and have no idea how to make it completely hidden and private. I'd be paranoid in setting one up lol. but great idea!

I'm sorry you're still mc, I'm not having anything so far. A tiny amt of brown today, but nothing to make me feel it's going to start coming soon. I'm hoping it does though.


----------



## claudinator

Sunshine DH lives and has worked in the UK for the last year and a half so it's just DS and I he comes home every two weeks for two days. It's fine even with kids Ds is great. He's in daycare when I work. I bought an out n about buggy so we go running 4times a week and I do Pilates and yoga at home. So it's fine and possible to do it yourself.


----------



## neo13

Celtic, thanks for typing all that out, I'm only taking folic acid so will definitely look into some of the vitamins you mentioned, they can only help. 

Sunshine, thanks for letting me know about the cycles maybe changing. 4 weeks seems so long away to wait for AF (I'm 2 1/2 weeks post d&c) I hope it does come then and not even longer, like everyone I guess I just want to be pregnant again, but equally want body to have recovered. Not looking forward to heavy AF if that happens to me to, I've always been really light! 

I think we should try keep this group going till we all have our rainbow babies. I hope things happen quickly for you and you can get back to TTC.


----------



## sunshine2014

Claudinator - it's definitely possible, but I'm glad we're not doing it anymore! We've been back living together since last March! Do you live in the states? Or does DH have a short flight to you every 2 weeks? That must be hard to plan ttc. But at least you know when he'll be home and can plan for it! :)

Neo - Again, could be different for you...but I was expecting to be able to get back on it right away, and I wish I had of been more prepared for those months of changes. It was frustrating not knowing what was going on. I feel more prepared this time, and expect to watch for those changes! 

I hope we all can get back to it quickly. I'm going to enjoy a glass of wine tonight though, and life in the meantime! Oh and that second cup of coffee I've been craving every day lol ;)


----------



## ajarvis

*Sunshine* try red raspbery leaf tea in a strong brew and lots of it like 3-4 cups a day for a couple days. It brought it on for me. Then I went down to 1-2 cups a day as it's good for your uterus anyways.

*Niamh* I'm temping to try and see when ovulation is. But we will be basically NTNP. Everything I've read says there's no reason to wait. Midwife prefers one cycle to make sure hormones etc have leveled out and there's time to heal emotionally etc. But even from her the statement was to try and wait a cycle lol. I will do my due diligence and try and avoid DTD at ovulation. I'm planning mentally to get pregnant in February so that I'm not even thinking about PG tests til like March lol. 

Facebook group if there is interest for one I can set it up. I know that during TTC and pregnancy I check here regularly but after baby is born not so much. So I ended up losing touch with everyone I went through my last pregnancies with. So let me know if that's something there's interest in!

AFM I'm definitely done bleeding. :D TMI but tonight may finally be a DTD night haha. First time since dec 20th! I don't think I've gone this long without sex since my oldest was born :p


----------



## wantingagirl

Facebook is definitely a great idea I was gonna say I could do it but I don't mind if you want to set it up Hun as long as it's closed. 

Depends how many of us want to join can do it now of wait til everyone's lo's are born? 

I'm easy on whatever 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> *Sunshine* try red raspbery leaf tea in a strong brew and lots of it like 3-4 cups a day for a couple days. It brought it on for me. Then I went down to 1-2 cups a day as it's good for your uterus anyways.
> 
> *Niamh* I'm temping to try and see when ovulation is. But we will be basically NTNP. Everything I've read says there's no reason to wait. Midwife prefers one cycle to make sure hormones etc have leveled out and there's time to heal emotionally etc. But even from her the statement was to try and wait a cycle lol. I will do my due diligence and try and avoid DTD at ovulation. I'm planning mentally to get pregnant in February so that I'm not even thinking about PG tests til like March lol.
> 
> Facebook group if there is interest for one I can set it up. I know that during TTC and pregnancy I check here regularly but after baby is born not so much. So I ended up losing touch with everyone I went through my last pregnancies with. So let me know if that's something there's interest in!
> 
> AFM I'm definitely done bleeding. :D TMI but tonight may finally be a DTD night haha. First time since dec 20th! I don't think I've gone this long without sex since my oldest was born :p

Yay to no more bleeding! I'm really scared of dtd again nothing since my bfp. Enjoy Hun :haha: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Is Mercedes here? Xx


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm up for fb group or here! Doesn't matter to me :)


----------



## sunshine2014

And agreed. I'm not thinking pregnancy tests until April. March will give us a 2015 baby though which would be nice!


----------



## wantingagirl

Would be nice to keep this going but also great to have a fb group contact quicker and easier x


----------



## Sis4Us

Would like to join u ladies to help me thru my 4th Mc 3rd of 2014!! :( still waiting for something to happen or maybe it already did IDK!!

I had a suspected Ectopic but nothing was visible via US so I opt to wait and go natural as I have several times b4!! Well here I am still waiting to MC unless I did when I had spotting at 5wks Im just not sure since my numbers climbed a lot after the spotting:shrug:

I am taking A ton of vitamins as I have been for awhile to help w fertility since I'm a Oldie and have gotten 2 BFP naturally !! I'm wondering if they are causing the hold up??

I'm so sorry for all your :angel: I hope 2015 bring us all a rainbow!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis I got some pregnancy test so I can see when HCG is gone,I did 2 today one was a very sensitive one 10mul and the other 20 mul still positive but very very faint will be good to see them go negative the only time I will want that. have a lovely evening with your DH it has been a while for us as well 

facebook sounds great :thumbup:

sunshine2014 I agree with Ajarvis some rasberryleaf tea is very good for toning the uterus but just be aware if you are TCC do not drink past OV as your not meant to drink it during pregnancy till past 30 weeks I think 35 weeks as it causes the uterus to contract. I would take Maca it would sort out cycles for me I noticed I had text book cycles 28 days OV when I should and correct length LP and if you suffer from PMS it sorts that out as well and is safe to take in pregnancy but most stop when they find out they are pregnant.

wantingagirl mine has eased off a lot which is great I hope yours does as well and you feel better in every way :hugs: is the scan on Monday to check all is ok


----------



## wantingagirl

Sis4us so sorry about your loss :hugs: life can be so cruel. 

I hope they are rescanning you? Ectopic can be so dangerous xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> ajarvis I got some pregnancy test so I can see when HCG is gone,I did 2 today one was a very sensitive one 10mul and the other 20 mul still positive but very very faint will be good to see them go negative the only time I will want that. have a lovely evening with your DH it has been a while for us as well
> 
> facebook sounds great :thumbup:
> 
> sunshine2014 I agree with Ajarvis some rasberryleaf tea is very good for toning the uterus but just be aware if you are TCC do not drink past OV as your not meant to drink it during pregnancy till past 30 weeks I think 35 weeks as it causes the uterus to contract. I would take Maca it would sort out cycles for me I noticed I had text book cycles 28 days OV when I should and correct length LP and if you suffer from PMS it sorts that out as well and is safe to take in pregnancy but most stop when they find out they are pregnant.
> 
> wantingagirl mine has eased off a lot which is great I hope yours does as well and you feel better in every way :hugs: is the scan on Monday to check all is ok

Yes Hun it is..... We're your 10miu faint mines were still really strong :shrug: 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Would like to join u ladies to help me thru my 4th Mc 3rd of 2014!! :( still waiting for something to happen or maybe it already did IDK!!
> 
> I had a suspected Ectopic but nothing was visible via US so I opt to wait and go natural as I have several times b4!! Well here I am still waiting to MC unless I did when I had spotting at 5wks Im just not sure since my numbers climbed a lot after the spotting:shrug:
> 
> I am taking A ton of vitamins as I have been for awhile to help w fertility since I'm a Oldie and have gotten 2 BFP naturally !! I'm wondering if they are causing the hold up??
> 
> I'm so sorry for all your :angel: I hope 2015 bring us all a rainbow!!

 I am sorry you find your self here but welcome :hugs:
That must be confusing did they not do a more detailed scan to check tubes to make sure nothing there, Etopic can be dangerous do you know what to look out for! 
what supplements are you on, doubt any would delay AF or a MC if they were going to start 
will they find out why you are MC :hugs: 


Wanting yep it was I will get a picture now, I did one at 4 days since I MC and it was much stronger I will put them up so you can see! I think its day 6 for you today am I right I am day 7 :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Ok I'm up for a fb group! So whoever is technical and knows how to make it hidden feel free :) then maybe send us the link to your pAge so we can request an add. :) 
That's what the other group did right Niamh?


----------



## CelticNiamh

The first pic is a little blurry with a dark background is the first test I took the second picture on paper is the test I took today I think the second one is fainter
 



Attached Files:







20150110_164953.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









20150107_214704.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Ok I'm up for a fb group! So whoever is technical and knows how to make it hidden feel free :) then maybe send us the link to your pAge so we can request an add. :)
> That's what the other group did right Niamh?

Yep they did :) I like to keep posting here as well for any one that needs somewhere to chat while waiting to TCC and while TCC :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep I'm up for both :) incase anyone doesn't want FB there are some people i ended up adding me as friends anyway on FB it's so nice to be personal ESP in our situation. I need you on my FB to add you when closed so add me in 'shonagraysmith' pic of my daughter is my profile pic then I can add you to the group :) what about name of group? Xxx

This group will be nice to get on too after having our babies and also when no time can just tap on our mobiles lol xx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> The first pic is a little blurry with a dark background is the first test I took the second picture on paper is the test I took today I think the second one is fainter

That's great it's so light when I miscarried my levels were at 23,000 nearly so I may have a while I'm on cd5 xx


----------



## claudinator

wantingagirl said:


> Yep I'm up for both :) incase anyone doesn't want FB there are some people i ended up adding me as friends anyway on FB it's so nice to be personal ESP in our situation. I need you on my FB to add you when closed so add me in 'shonagraysmith' pic of my daughter is my profile pic then I can add you to the group :) what about name of group? Xxx
> 
> This group will be nice to get on too after having our babies and also when no time can just tap on our mobiles lol xx

I'm


----------



## wantingagirl

claudinator said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Yep I'm up for both :) incase anyone doesn't want FB there are some people i ended up adding me as friends anyway on FB it's so nice to be personal ESP in our situation. I need you on my FB to add you when closed so add me in 'shonagraysmith' pic of my daughter is my profile pic then I can add you to the group :) what about name of group? Xxx
> 
> This group will be nice to get on too after having our babies and also when no time can just tap on our mobiles lol xx
> 
> I'm Claude hartClick to expand...

I just accepted u hun I'm making a list to keep track and once we agree on a name everyone I will set it up? Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> The first pic is a little blurry with a dark background is the first test I took the second picture on paper is the test I took today I think the second one is fainter
> 
> That's great it's so light when I miscarried my levels were at 23,000 nearly so I may have a while I'm on cd5 xxClick to expand...


they are only internet cheap ones, I will check with a good one when its past 2 weeks I think, I never had my levels checked but when I did a digital at 6 and 7 weeks I only ever got 2-3 so think my levels stopped rising then doubt they got high at all


----------



## CelticNiamh

Rainbows in the making <3


----------



## sunshine2014

Agreed we should definitely still keep in touch on here!


----------



## wantingagirl

Defo sunshine I'm on both just set it up anyone else wanna send me their FB details or pm me it and I can add you :) I always feel better when on this thread as at least I'm not going through it alone xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> The first pic is a little blurry with a dark background is the first test I took the second picture on paper is the test I took today I think the second one is fainter
> 
> That's great it's so light when I miscarried my levels were at 23,000 nearly so I may have a while I'm on cd5 xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> they are only internet cheap ones, I will check with a good one when its past 2 weeks I think, I never had my levels checked but when I did a digital at 6 and 7 weeks I only ever got 2-3 so think my levels stopped rising then doubt they got high at allClick to expand...

Mine are IC's too hang on and I will do one and post xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Once everyone's on going to setup a document of who's to who username xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Once everyone's on going to setup a document of who's to who username xx

good Idea :)


----------



## sunshine2014

A week ago my hcg was at 34,800. Well 10 days ago I guess. Hoping it's gone down a bit. Just had some brown blood. YAY!!! Crazy that for the last 8 weeks I was terrified of seein it, but now I'm happy. Hoping it continues and I don't have to go for the d&c. Fx.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> A week ago my hcg was at 34,800. Well 10 days ago I guess. Hoping it's gone down a bit. Just had some brown blood. YAY!!! Crazy that for the last 8 weeks I was terrified of seein it, but now I'm happy. Hoping it continues and I don't have to go for the d&c. Fx.

yes I know what you mean, when I knew there was no hope I just wanted it to start so I could move on it is a strange feeling :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Just catching up on everything. It's 4am here and I'm awake with cramps so won't type much but just wanted to say I'd love an fb group!


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. said:


> Just catching up on everything. It's 4am here and I'm awake with cramps so won't type much but just wanted to say I'd love an fb group!


hope you have some pain relief :hugs: your in Australia I lived there for nearly a year and had my daughter there , we were on the Sunshine coast


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhhhh!!!!!!! Sunshine Coast. I want to go there lol


----------



## ajarvis

*Wantingagirl* I can set it up and we can both be admins to run it? I'm sure I can't do it all on my own! If you send me your email I'll start it!! Also DTD is kinda nerve racking, but it has been a while ha. Plus I can fit into my old pants again and commented on it. Fiance said he'll have to change that and make me fat again hahaha

*Sunshine *I agree 2015 baby still would be nice and I think Feb would be a nov baby and March would be a christmas baby :)

*sis4u* welcome and sorry for your loss! I agree I hope we all get our rainbow babies in 2015 :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Celtic I ad a scan at the hospital which was very detailed and they found nothing to verify an Ectopic!!
The only reason they say it was Ectopic was based on my HCG numbers alone!! My numbers where doubling normal at first but I insisted to get one more beta after 3 and it had dropped they told me Expect MC on Thanksgiving well a week later I took a test to verify it was negative but it wasn't it was way darker! My HCG went back up but only by 60% then the next time even slower and then slower!!

My test was finally negative this week after 2 mos of Betas and scans :(

I'm taking VITEX it's helped me a lot w leveling hormones I also take
Ubiquinol 
Vitamin D cuz I'm low
Iron and vitamin C cuz I was low when PG
Also a B active which has methylated B12 B6 and Folate cuz I have MTHFR
I also added royal jelly again this last cycle 

I'm probably the oldest one here so I need all the help I can get :haha:

As for my MCs they have no clue really all of them have been early w my numbers not ever making it over 1000 except for the loss in March I made it to 6wks saw a HB and everything then I got strep throat and was givin antibiotics so at my 8wk scan the baby still measured 6wks LO stopped growing when I got sick and started the meds :cry:

My FS wanted me to do a Hysteroscopy I was suppose to go in November but ended up PG!! He's thinking I have Inflamation or something causing issues w implantation!!
:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Celtic I ad a scan at the hospital which was very detailed and they found nothing to verify an Ectopic!!
> The only reason they say it was Ectopic was based on my HCG numbers alone!! My numbers where doubling normal at first but I insisted to get one more beta after 3 and it had dropped they told me Expect MC on Thanksgiving well a week later I took a test to verify it was negative but it wasn't it was way darker! My HCG went back up but only by 60% then the next time even slower and then slower!!
> 
> My test was finally negative this week after 2 mos of Betas and scans :(
> 
> I'm taking VITEX it's helped me a lot w leveling hormones I also take
> Ubiquinol
> Vitamin D cuz I'm low
> Iron and vitamin C cuz I was low when PG
> Also a B active which has methylated B12 B6 and Folate cuz I have MTHFR
> I also added royal jelly again this last cycle
> 
> I'm probably the oldest one here so I need all the help I can get :haha:

That sounds like some rollercoaster :hugs: you should look at Q10 and Maca as well Im 40 in June lol but I keep telling my self my nana had her last baby at 45 so don't let age stand in the way


----------



## Sis4Us

Ubiquinol is the purer form of Cq10 I have Maca but I got it for DH I thought it increased Testosterone and I don't need more of that :rofl:

We have had 2 natural BFps but I think mostly cuz DH was taking Supps his sperm has high Abnormalities since he has a Varococle


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> *Wantingagirl* I can set it up and we can both be admins to run it? I'm sure I can't do it all on my own! If you send me your email I'll start it!! Also DTD is kinda nerve racking, but it has been a while ha. Plus I can fit into my old pants again and commented on it. Fiance said he'll have to change that and make me fat again hahaha
> 
> *Sunshine *I agree 2015 baby still would be nice and I think Feb would be a nov baby and March would be a christmas baby :)
> 
> *sis4u* welcome and sorry for your loss! I agree I hope we all get our rainbow babies in 2015 :)

Sorry hun was having problems with my browser and I wasn't on so I started it as didn't see yur post til now hope you don't mind but you can be admin too or can change you to admin I really don't mind :) do I have you on FB so I can add you. If not pm me or just add me as a friend 'shonagraysmith' I hate that i have lost so much weight and my bb's have gone :( 
Let's hope we gain again soon! Would be lovely to have a baby near Xmas would take that new year loss sadness away a little xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sis4Us said:


> Celtic I ad a scan at the hospital which was very detailed and they found nothing to verify an Ectopic!!
> The only reason they say it was Ectopic was based on my HCG numbers alone!! My numbers where doubling normal at first but I insisted to get one more beta after 3 and it had dropped they told me Expect MC on Thanksgiving well a week later I took a test to verify it was negative but it wasn't it was way darker! My HCG went back up but only by 60% then the next time even slower and then slower!!
> 
> My test was finally negative this week after 2 mos of Betas and scans :(
> 
> I'm taking VITEX it's helped me a lot w leveling hormones I also take
> Ubiquinol
> Vitamin D cuz I'm low
> Iron and vitamin C cuz I was low when PG
> Also a B active which has methylated B12 B6 and Folate cuz I have MTHFR
> I also added royal jelly again this last cycle
> 
> I'm probably the oldest one here so I need all the help I can get :haha:
> 
> As for my MCs they have no clue really all of them have been early w my numbers not ever making it over 1000 except for the loss in March I made it to 6wks saw a HB and everything then I got strep throat and was givin antibiotics so at my 8wk scan the baby still measured 6wks LO stopped growing when I got sick and started the meds :cry:
> 
> My FS wanted me to do a Hysteroscopy I was suppose to go in November but ended up PG!! He's thinking I have Inflamation or something causing issues w implantation!!
> :shrug:

I had that procedure done hun xx


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi all! This will just be short as I am waiting for my turn in the kitchen to bake a delicious vegan vanilla-yogurt pound cake to take to my parents' house tonight! My DH is currently in the kitchen making some vegan chocolate ice cream to go with the cake and I'll make a blueberry blackberry compote to top it all off!

Steph, sorry to hear you were awake in the wee hours with cramps! I guess the silver lining is that that's a sign your body is getting back to baseline! 

I would be very interested in a FB group!

And yes, it seems the witch has arrived! I say "seems" because it's starting out as a bit of odd bleeding (some dark old blood and some bright red blood), but I suppose that's just the uterus cleansing itself! Sorry if TMI!

I want to take some time later to respond to individual posts, but for now I hope that everyone is hanging in there alright and having as good of a day as possible!

Hugs!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Ubiquinol is the purer form of Cq10 I have Maca but I got it for DH I thought it increased Testosterone and I don't need more of that :rofl:
> 
> We have had 2 natural BFps but I think mostly cuz DH was taking Supps his sperm has high Abnormalities since he has a Varococle

Oh Maca works brilliant for them and us, it balances out our hormones ''HOW MACA HELPS BOTH MALE AND FEMALE FERTILITY'' 
Maca is one of a few herbs that are believed to be adaptogens. These special kinds of herbs adapt to a variety of conditions within a given body and help restore it to a healthy balance. Maca in particular works on the endocrine system to balance hormones in both men and women.
Scientific studies, some of which are referenced below, have found that using Black Maca boosts sperm count in men and even increases sperm activity. Similar studies show that females given Maca respond with increased regularity in cycles and easier ovulation. Another result of taking Maca is a marked increase in libido for both men and women.
In addition to balancing hormones taking Maca also provides excellent nutritional support. Maca is rich in amino acids, phytonutrients, fatty acids, vitamin and minerals. See full Maca Nutrition Facts here. Both men and women who are properly nourished greatly increase the likelihood of conceiving a healthy child.
here the link to informationhttp://www.themacateam.com/maca-for-fertility
Also https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca

You should try Maca as well, I took it to help AF come back with breasfeeding and hoping it will help sort out hormones after the MC and help with ovulation. I took maca 4 years ago after TCC for 18 months and no joy I took Maca for 3 months and got pregnant my friend was also tcc for 8 months she has pcos and it worked she is due next week actually I have also found it helps if you are feeling down or low or with bad PMS 

OOPS my bad should of copped that esp as it is written on the box I have :blush::haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I'd like a facebook group also. It seems I send more time on there than on BnB!

Sis4u sorry for you loss. Welcome to the group. I should take some, my levels in everything are always low, but tablets are annoying, or give me bad side effects.


----------



## neo13

I'd also be interested in a FB group. Would be great to stay in touch and help each other through this difficult time and then hopefully onto our rainbow babies.


----------



## wantingagirl

Okay girls that all want to be added onto the group you need to either add me on FB or send me your FB details and I will add you? Xx


----------



## ajarvis

Wantingagirl! I PMd you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the info Celtic is Maca the same as VITEX ?? I have been taken VITEX since I stopped Fetility treatment actually I took it the Cycle I got PG after my fertility meds in January 2014!! Do u take it everyday thru Ur cycle?? Also do u do the same for the Royal Jelly??

It's obviously helped me get PG 3 times I just think my lining has issues so I started the royal jelly Again this last time!! :shrug:

I will try anything at this point I got Black cohosh and Dong quai root and red raspberry leaf and red clover !! All that help smooth and tone the uterus those herbs actually made my lining go from a 5 to a 7.3 but I think it was too late!!

I know there is a debate about Red raspberry leaf but it's used in low doses to prevent MC and even given for morning sickness!!

I actually started all my Supps again after they told me I would Mc and my numbers went up :shrug: not sure if it was related or not!!

I really need to focus on diet and exercise since I've gained 10lbs w each loss it's crazy ... I'm an emotional eater and that's not good w do many MC!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wanting a girl did the procedure help u at all?? I'm just a Lil hesitant sine I've had lots of scans and they haven't ever found anything that would be an issue!!! 

I guess it's kinda protocol after 3 unexplained MC!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks for the info Celtic is Maca the same as VITEX ?? I have been taken VITEX since I stopped Fetility treatment actually I took it the Cycle I got PG after my fertility meds in January 2014!! Do u take it everyday thru Ur cycle?? Also do u do the same for the Royal Jelly??
> 
> It's obviously helped me get PG 3 times I just think my lining has issues so I started the royal jelly Again this last time!! :shrug:
> 
> I will try anything at this point I got Black cohosh and Dong quai root and red raspberry leaf and red clover !! All that help smooth and tone the uterus those herbs actually made my lining go from a 5 to a 7.3 but I think it was too late!!
> 
> I know there is a debate about Red raspberry leaf but it's used in low doses to prevent MC and even given for morning sickness!!
> 
> I actually started all my Supps again after they told me I would Mc and my numbers went up :shrug: not sure if it was related or not!!
> 
> I really need to focus on diet and exercise since I've gained 10lbs w each loss it's crazy ... I'm an emotional eater and that's not good w do many MC!! :nope:

No vitex (angus catus) it more like clomid and is to help ovulation I believe and only meant to be taken a certain amount of days before to OV if my memory serves me right, have you PCOS I know a lot of ladies take Vitex for that 

Maca is more natural it is a vegetable and can be taken everyday, it works by nourishing the master gland which in turns works on balancing out hormones were ever it is needed. 
Royal jelly similar as it can be taken daily as well 

I wonder if they did have some effect oh and I hear you on weight gain I put on 4 and half pounds over the last 2 weeks of my MC hoping I lose some of that this week I do not normally comfort eat but I did throughout this :dohh:


----------



## steph.

CelticNiamh said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up on everything. It's 4am here and I'm awake with cramps so won't type much but just wanted to say I'd love an fb group!
> 
> 
> hope you have some pain relief :hugs: your in Australia I lived there for nearly a year and had my daughter there , we were on the Sunshine coastClick to expand...

I'm in Brisbane so not too far away! Shame you left!

Wantingagirl I'm stephanieduarte on fb, I'll try adding you.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh you ladies live in such cool places. I wish I could go back to the uk to live lol. I just ran out of my whittard tea :( so sad. I tried to order some online but it was going to cost over $40 to ship it. Ahhh!!!! It's worth a trip back.


----------



## NDH

Havent read the thread yet, but I was just in the main part of ttcal forum (usually I just have one group I hang out in) and saw this one so as a firefly of three days I had to come in and say hello and wish you all good luck.

Shona I wouldn't mind an add to the group pleas.


----------



## NDH

All caught up. So sorry for everyones losses.

I had a mmc in November at 10+3, got pregnant two weeks later and had a chemical in December.

I've read lots of discussion of Maca in here and I just want to add some notes to please not take raw Maca root powder. If that's the only form available to you then cook it first. And never take it if you have a thiroid condition as its extremely high in iodine and can cause goiters. 

And another note is that folate is far better than folic acid. I won't touch folic acid any more.


----------



## steph.

So sorry about your losses ndh. I have also had two losses back to back, a chemical in november, got pregnant again straight away, and a mc now at 7 weeks. So it looks like our loss history is pretty much the same, loss, two girls, loss,loss. Are you being investigated or putting it down to bad luck? My dh reckons we just got unlucky but my gp has referred me to a recurrent miscarriage specialist who I see on the 22nd of this month. Not sure what I'm hoping for, whether it's for her to find a problem so we can fix it, or not. Either way I don't want to wait to ttc again, I'm getting worried that the age gap between the first and last will get too big. How about you? Will you be trying again straight away?


----------



## NDH

Oh wow very similar history to yours. How old are your girls? I always wanted three under three, but clearly that ship has sailed... Will be trying again - or at least not preventing - immediately. I'm about CD 24 I think - having a low key cycle so I'm not actually sure lol. I should have ovulated between CD 12 and 14, but I ovulated cd16 last month and I haven't been aware of ovulationyet, though since Im not tracking I could have easily missed it.

I won't be persuing any investigations


----------



## CelticNiamh

Good morning everyone :hugs:

NDH welcome I take Maca but only from good source organic and never raw :hugs: hope you caught the egg this cycle and it is a keeper :flower:

Steph that not to far away at all :flower: I miss the sun LOL might get back some day 


I have been searching on line about if it is better to wait or try straight away :shrug: I know I got pregnant straight after my first MC and I probably will try again this time but still wondering if it is best or maybe I am just over thinking it LOL


----------



## NDH

Good to hear Niamh. I've only ever found the raw powder available here, even through organic sources. I'd taken it for a while quite some time ago but didn't feel right about it until my naturopath told me it needs to be gelatinized Maca not raw, so then I did a bunch of research on it. I still haven't found it gelatinized here, but am roasting the powder or cooking it in with my food for now.
Its one of those things where shortcuts are made to cash in on a craze which makes it not only less potent but possibly harmful :/


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Good to hear Niamh. I've only ever found the raw powder available here, even through organic sources. I'd taken it for a while quite some time ago but didn't feel right about it until my naturopath told me it needs to be gelatinized Maca not raw, so then I did a bunch of research on it. I still haven't found it gelatinized here, but am roasting the powder or cooking it in with my food for now.
> Its one of those things where shortcuts are made to cash in on a craze which makes it not only less potent but possibly harmful :/

have you tried ebay https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Certifi...53?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item463017a0b1 there are one or two you can get which are organic and gelatinized or have a look at forever 
living products I used to work with them many years ago and did a lot of training with them, that's were I first heard of Maca I took it for bad PMS and it worked a treat I was not TCC at the time, they do one called multi maca actually just checked seems you can not get it in Australia :dohh: but I say you could buy it over seas and have it sent to you https://www.foreverliving.com/retail/shop/shopping.do?task=viewProductDetail&itemCode=215 

just in case that is a better option for you :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother hope your having a good weekend :flower: has AF arrived yet


----------



## NDH

International shipping is just so crazy expensive :/


----------



## NDH

Though I just saw your link and it seems I was wrong about there not being any available min Australia. Just not any of my known sources. Will give them a try


----------



## steph.

NDH said:


> Oh wow very similar history to yours. How old are your girls? I always wanted three under three, but clearly that ship has sailed... Will be trying again - or at least not preventing - immediately. I'm about CD 24 I think - having a low key cycle so I'm not actually sure lol. I should have ovulated between CD 12 and 14, but I ovulated cd16 last month and I haven't been aware of ovulationyet, though since Im not tracking I could have easily missed it.
> 
> I won't be persuing any investigations

My girls are nearly 15 months and just turned 3. I really wanted 3 under 4 but don't know if we'll get that now. 

Niahm I also got pregnant straight after a mc at 8 weeks with my dd1 so I don't think I'll wait. Maybe it will be 3rd time lucky...


----------



## sunshine2014

Well I think it's finally starting for me. I'm relieved, and hoping it continues so I don't have to go for the surgery. 

Question for those that naturally mc. How long before af came again? Was it long enough to know for sure it was af and not leftover mc bleeding? And also, for those who got pregnant straight away, what do you mean? Like the following month or two? Was it successful? 
Thanks!


----------



## ajarvis

Sunshine I've been looking for statistics on those two questions as well! We are using pull out for this month to prevent. But I feel like I want to try again right now especially since I feel normal again ha. But I'm going to have patience! Or try :p Fertility friend says my period should come month end as normal, but just a longer cycle than what's normal for me.


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning ladies hope everyone is Well!!

AFM I think I'm gearing up to ovulate I've had EWCM on and of for a few days now and it seems I might O back on track according to FF!! :shrug:
I'm going to get OPKs later cuz I'm out so we wil see!! 

As far as trying right away I have been told u r more fertile cuz Ur body is already prepared to be PG!! My FS suggest to wait a cycle for a new set of eggs but then told me u produce new eggs every 3mos which makes no sense to me!! :shrug:
I think u have to go w your gut instinct and do what u feel is right!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks! Good to know. I'll have DH look into it also. Med school books are good for something ;)


----------



## mummy2o

Sunshine, for my births and miscarriage, (not sure on this one yet) bleeding happens 3 weeks after I stop bleeding, although I think my son might have been 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding with him.

I'm gearing up to ovulate also sis4u, but since I only temp I guess when I catch the egg, but I know it will happen soon. Then 12 days after that I should get AF, with some luck.


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Well I think it's finally starting for me. I'm relieved, and hoping it continues so I don't have to go for the surgery.
> 
> Question for those that naturally mc. How long before af came again? Was it long enough to know for sure it was af and not leftover mc bleeding? And also, for those who got pregnant straight away, what do you mean? Like the following month or two? Was it successful?
> Thanks!

Fingers and toes crossed that you don't have to go for the surgery, Sunshine! Please keep us posted. 

I had a complete natural mc that started around when the end of the time AF would have been there if I hadn't been pregnant. Now, almost exactly a month later, AF is back! But of course it's different for everyone. I hope you get right back on track!

As for pregnancy, I'm hoping it happens quickly, like in the next month or two, but we shall see. I'll definitely be keeping you posted.


----------



## hope2bmother

wantingagirl said:


> Defo sunshine I'm on both just set it up anyone else wanna send me their FB details or pm me it and I can add you :) I always feel better when on this thread as at least I'm not going through it alone xxx

I'm Zo&#275; C. Springstubb: 
https://www.facebook.com/zoe.springstubb

Is there anything else you need?


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Would like to join u ladies to help me thru my 4th Mc 3rd of 2014!! :( still waiting for something to happen or maybe it already did IDK!!
> 
> I had a suspected Ectopic but nothing was visible via US so I opt to wait and go natural as I have several times b4!! Well here I am still waiting to MC unless I did when I had spotting at 5wks Im just not sure since my numbers climbed a lot after the spotting:shrug:
> 
> I am taking A ton of vitamins as I have been for awhile to help w fertility since I'm a Oldie and have gotten 2 BFP naturally !! I'm wondering if they are causing the hold up??
> 
> I'm so sorry for all your :angel: I hope 2015 bring us all a rainbow!!
> 
> I am sorry you find your self here but welcome :hugs:
> That must be confusing did they not do a more detailed scan to check tubes to make sure nothing there, Etopic can be dangerous do you know what to look out for!
> what supplements are you on, doubt any would delay AF or a MC if they were going to start
> will they find out why you are MC :hugs:
> 
> 
> Wanting yep it was I will get a picture now, I did one at 4 days since I MC and it was much stronger I will put them up so you can see! I think its day 6 for you today am I right I am day 7 :hugs:Click to expand...

Sis4Us, 
So sorry for your loss and that you find yourself here with us. However, this is a WONDERFUL group and I have found it very therapeutic. I am also sorry to hear about the confusion surrounding your pregnancy and whether or not it was ectopic. I hope you get some answers soon. Many :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

steph. said:


> Zoe the serial baby posters drive me crazy too, and I have two babies! I think it's easy to assume when we see people with their babies or big pregnant bellies that they got pregnant on the first try and never had a mc, and we (well I do) end up feeling a bit resentful. You never know though, this woman might have had several losses before her baby. I think no one that knows me would ever think I've had 3 mcs. It's def something that needs to be talked about more. Oh and hcg being down is awesome news!
> 
> Niamh glad the bleeding is easing off.
> 
> Sunshine it sounds like you've had a really tough time and I really hope you get a break soon. This year is starting of shitty for all of us, but let's hope it ends with babies in our arms or in our bellies to put it all right. The waiting around to bleed is the worst part I think. I've gone from brown cm yesterday to full on bleeding with clots today so it can progress quite quickly. Big :hugs:

*Steph*, I can imagine that serial baby posters drive most people mad at some point, but especially those of us who have recently had a loss. I think the whole feeling a bit resentful when seeing a pregnant woman/hearing a pregnancy announcement/seeing newborn baby photos is a pretty normal phase to go through after a MC, but with that said, I always try to remind myself that I can never know what a woman went through in order to get pregnant. Since my loss, I've been opening up about it to some friends and I have been amazed to find out how many of them have experienced MC or infertility! 

*Niamh*, hope the bleeding has stopped! Sorry, I'm just catching up here, so you may have posted more about this already.


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks ladies -- it definitely wasn't easy living apart. Yikes. Definitely tested us, not in a good way. But the good thing about us is that once we come back together and live together, it's like water under the bridge. We settle right back in, no disagreements or anything. I really did hit the jackpot, he's smart AND likes to cook haha. But I feel like something has to come our way sometime right? It's been a rough go so far!
> 
> Neo - I had a d&C in the summer and I was advised to wait a cycle to make sure my body was physically ready to be pregnant, and give the uterus time to heal. Also, just to prepare you (you may be different), I got my first af 6 weeks after my d&c, after that my cycles changed from 28 days to 23. They were also a lot heavier and I had cramps (which I'd never had during af). So Sept was like that, and then in October it was literally THE WORST AF of my life. I won't get into the details, but lets just say I believe it was my bodies way of showing me it was fully flushed out and ready to go. It felt like 4 af's built up and coming out at once. Right after that, I got pregnant again. So I truly feel my body was not ready until then. And once it was, bingo!
> 
> That being said, I have also heard of people getting pregnant immediately after. It depends on how your body reacts. How far along were you? My advice would just be to not expect your body to be the exact same as before - I'd been 28 days forever, and then suddenly 23, which meant figuring out a new O date. These things take time, so as long as you're prepared for that you'll do wonderful. And like I said, every body is different...just telling you my experience after my D&c.
> 
> Celtic, I love your name (Niamh), it's lovely!
> 
> Hope - thanks! I believe any distance is hard though. We were together for 4 years before we got married, then one year later we started our distance. It was awful. I'm a pretty independent lady so I was fine emotionally and kept busy, but at the end I realized I was just putting on a tough face and dealing with it. It didn't mean I liked it lol.
> 
> Steph - I agree. I think people need to be more aware, but it's important to keep in mind that we don't know their struggles. It's weird though, I was thinking last night about my two friends and remembering our nights in University on the couch drinking wine, so carefree. They've both gone on to have two children each, and I'm so far, unable. It's amazing how things play out in life and at the time, we have no idea.
> 
> I'm a tad envious of all you ladies that are almost ready to ttc. We definitely need to keep this group going until we all have our babes, however long that takes (hopefully not too long;) lol)

Wow, *Sunshine*! Distance is so tough! DH and I started as a long distance couple and then finally started living together at the beginning of Sept. 2014 and it has been the nicest experience! 

What you say about trying to be aware that we don't know other people's struggles is something that I have been trying to do every time I see a pregnant woman/pregnancy announcement/birth announcement. As we have talked about in this thread, it can be hard not to feel some type of "negative" emotion when faced with other people's pregnancies (and I always feel super awful for not feeling anything but excited for them), especially when the loss is so recent. However, we don't know if they've experienced MC, infertility challenges, etc. Anything could have happened prior to the successful pregnancy. Thinking this helps push any resentful feelings aside a little and allows a bit more room for happiness for them.


----------



## hope2bmother

claudinator said:


> My bf baby died the day I found out I was pregnant the second time. It was horrible it was the hospitals fault. Then I MC a month later the day I started back work and had to go to A&E that night go to work the next day then hospital the following day. I don't know how people can be so insensitive I really don't. My sister who had been ttc 4years lost her baby aswel. It's such a painful time. My heart goes out to anyone who MC. It's horrible.

Oh Claudinator! What awful experiences! I hope you, your bf, and sister all get your rainbow babies soon!


----------



## ajarvis

hope2bmother said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think it's finally starting for me. I'm relieved, and hoping it continues so I don't have to go for the surgery.
> 
> Question for those that naturally mc. How long before af came again? Was it long enough to know for sure it was af and not leftover mc bleeding? And also, for those who got pregnant straight away, what do you mean? Like the following month or two? Was it successful?
> Thanks!
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed that you don't have to go for the surgery, Sunshine! Please keep us posted.
> 
> I had a complete natural mc that started around when the end of the time AF would have been there if I hadn't been pregnant. Now, almost exactly a month later, AF is back! But of course it's different for everyone. I hope you get right back on track!
> 
> As for pregnancy, I'm hoping it happens quickly, like in the next month or two, but we shall see. I'll definitely be keeping you posted.Click to expand...

Now that you mention it that is when mine started too in Dec. Was when I'd normally get AF! Curious to see if that means I'll get Jan at regular time.


----------



## hope2bmother

ajarvis said:


> I think. Just maybe. I'm done bleeding. Maybe. I'm excited lol. Been happening for a long time. I'm tired of it lol.

Fingers, toes, and eyelashes double crossed for you, ajarvis! :flower:


----------



## hope2bmother

neo13 said:


> Hope everyone is coping ok especially those currently still going through your MC.
> 
> Those that have stopped bleeding, are you waiting for AF to appear before you start trying again? I've heard that's the advice especially if like me you have had a D&C. I didn't really get any advice from the dr so was just wondering if that's what is advised?
> 
> Xx

Hi Neo! 

Hanging in there alright. How are you? 

I stopped bleeding about 7 days after my MC started (12/13/14) and just started AF yesterday (1/10/15). I was advised by the midwife to wait one cycle, though I have read that contrary to what was once thought, it is now believed that the body recovers fairly quickly and there is no benefit to waiting. However, I'm no expert and if I were to give advice, I'd probably wait one cycle before TTC (which is what DH and I are doing) just to be safe. However, that said, I have a hunch that the waiting one cycle is mainly for dating purposes. 

Sorry if that's confusing! Let me know if you have any questions about what I wrote.


----------



## steph.

sunshine2014 said:


> Well I think it's finally starting for me. I'm relieved, and hoping it continues so I don't have to go for the surgery.
> 
> Question for those that naturally mc. How long before af came again? Was it long enough to know for sure it was af and not leftover mc bleeding? And also, for those who got pregnant straight away, what do you mean? Like the following month or two? Was it successful?
> Thanks!

I got pregnant with dd1 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding from the mc (was 8 weeks) so ovulated right on time. Had an uneventful pregnancy and now she is a beautiful 3 year old. I also got pregnant a couple of weeks after my last mc but it was only at 4.5weeks. It didnt go well and I ve ended up back here.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ladies. Hopeful vibes for all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Well I think it's finally starting for me. I'm relieved, and hoping it continues so I don't have to go for the surgery.
> 
> Question for those that naturally mc. How long before af came again? Was it long enough to know for sure it was af and not leftover mc bleeding? And also, for those who got pregnant straight away, what do you mean? Like the following month or two? Was it successful?
> Thanks!

hope your holding up ok :hugs:

after my first mc I got pregnant 2 weeks later he is nearly 12 now :flower:

from what I am reading you can start trying straight away if you want to, they do say wait 1 cycle mainly I think for dating purposes and to make sure your emotionally ready but also if you have had a DNC to make your lining is thick enough again. you are meant to be very fertile after a MC and most people will get pregnant again with no problems a very small % may MC again but it is very low. 

Zoe glad AF is in full swing on wards and forward to TCC :happydance: my bleeding as eased off a lot I expect it will stop soon


----------



## NDH

I only bled from my MC for 4 days (but had been lightly bleeding for two weeks prior which I put down to an SCH, having previously experienced one and not wanting an ultrasound so early in pregnancy). I ovulated 16 days after I miscarried and conceived, but AF arrived 30 days after my mc (4 days after my positive test) so it was a chemical.

I'm not letting the chemical dissuade me from trying again right away though, just from testing early. There doesn't seem to be any scientific reasoning for some drs saying to wait following a mc, and the time redommended varies so much from Dr to Dr. Some say no need to wait, and some say six months and everything in between. Most common is the recommendation to wait til after AF for dating purposes, but they'll just date it from an ultrasound anyway so that really means nothing.

The only study I've found on conception after miscarriage was quite a large scale one done in Scotland that showed that pregnancies conceived within 6 months of a miscarriage have far better overall success rates than those conceived two years after a miscarriage. So whi!e encouraging its not exactly specific lol. Though iirc it also mentioned lower instances of miscarriage in that 6 month window than usual. But the reported instance of miscarriage varies so much between 10 and 25% I don't know which rate that's a comparison of...

There's also lots of at least anecdotal evidence that fertility is increased in the 3-6 months following a miscarriage so it almostnseems wasteful of that increased fertility to not try, to me anyway lol. I spent more than 2 years TTC my first so I'll take all the help I can get :p

But anyway my point is if you feel ready to try again, both physically and emotionally, there's no evidence to suggest a need to wait. And you are the only one who has to live with the consequences so its entirely your choice.


----------



## ajarvis

All my research and reading comes to the same conclusion NDH! But the fiance wants to wait cause we were told to lol. I'm sure there's no bending him. Will just have to see how successful pullout is for us haha It's kinda interesting doing the temping anyways. I may or may not continue after this month. We'll see.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks NDH :thumbup: I am not waiting either :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

so weird symptom my boobs are sore tonight :shrug: that was a OV sign before I got pregnant might try a OPK tomorrow and see what is happening


----------



## hope2bmother

NDH said:


> I only bled from my MC for 4 days (but had been lightly bleeding for two weeks prior which I put down to an SCH, having previously experienced one and not wanting an ultrasound so early in pregnancy). I ovulated 16 days after I miscarried and conceived, but AF arrived 30 days after my mc (4 days after my positive test) so it was a chemical.
> 
> I'm not letting the chemical dissuade me from trying again right away though, just from testing early. There doesn't seem to be any scientific reasoning for some drs saying to wait following a mc, and the time redommended varies so much from Dr to Dr. Some say no need to wait, and some say six months and everything in between. Most common is the recommendation to wait til after AF for dating purposes, but they'll just date it from an ultrasound anyway so that really means nothing.
> 
> The only study I've found on conception after miscarriage was quite a large scale one done in Scotland that showed that pregnancies conceived within 6 months of a miscarriage have far better overall success rates than those conceived two years after a miscarriage. So whi!e encouraging its not exactly specific lol. Though iirc it also mentioned lower instances of miscarriage in that 6 month window than usual. But the reported instance of miscarriage varies so much between 10 and 25% I don't know which rate that's a comparison of...
> 
> There's also lots of at least anecdotal evidence that fertility is increased in the 3-6 months following a miscarriage so it almostnseems wasteful of that increased fertility to not try, to me anyway lol. I spent more than 2 years TTC my first so I'll take all the help I can get :p
> 
> But anyway my point is if you feel ready to try again, both physically and emotionally, there's no evidence to suggest a need to wait. And you are the only one who has to live with the consequences so its entirely your choice.

Definitely not specific enough, but lets hope they're right about the 6 month window and the increased fertility in the 3-6 months post-MC. Hopefully this means we ALL get our BFPs in the next couple of months!:baby: I am rooting for all of us and feeling VERY optimistic! :flower:

And yes, NDH, that's what I was trying to say in post re evidence pointing to no need to wait if you feel ready emotionally and physically, though not very gracefully! Thanks for putting it beautifully.


----------



## ajarvis

I hope that extra fertile thing is true too! Although I haven't had to wait long to get pregnant in the past lol. I'm planning on February pregnancy for a November baby!


----------



## hope2bmother

I love the idea of a February pregnancy and a November baby, ajarvis!


----------



## mummy2o

OH is on the 8th Nov and I'm the 9th so November is already pretty busy, but another one to add would would also be great.

I was the one unlucky person to had to wait a year after a miscarriage to get DD, not from lack of trying OH was ready to go whilst I was still miscarrying. But only 5 months after her to get pregnant again. So maybe I'll be lucky again.


----------



## ajarvis

In our family - including extended - we have birthdays continuously from February to August with only April excluded lol. So it would workout that way as well. Winter baby sounds fun. Skating parties, tobogganing parties. Skiing. I love winter. We shall see what the future holds!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the info NDH. I love the hope of being extra fertile. However after my last d&c it took 3 months to get pregnant and I had a mc. Not to be a downer, but just makes me more skeptical personally. Hope thar was just bad luck pour moi though. 

How long ago did you ladies mc that are thinking you're about to O? It's wonderful! I had no idea it could happen that quickly. I guess because I'm still beginning to mc it seems to far off for me. I would just expect another month or so before things started to go back to normal.


----------



## steph.

Sunshine I remember you saying you would be getting investigation done? Are you still going to do that? How is the bleeding? Has is turned red yet? With my first mc things happened a bit slower, brown blood for a couple of days, before getting a bit heavier and then passing the sac on day 4-5, then bled for another 3 days and then I got pregnant a couple of weeks later. This time it happened really quickly, bleeding red and really bad cramps for a day and night straight, and then passed the sac yesterday and now the cramps have pretty much gone and the bleeding isn't as heavy. So you could be back to normal (at least physically) a lot quicker than you give your body credit for. Big hugs girl xxx


----------



## steph.

I would also love a November baby! Although i have gone into labour at 36 and 37 weeks before so who knows, i could end up with another October baby. I would happily take any date this year actually, i don't even care if the baby comes on Christmas day!


----------



## NDH

Here's the study if anyone is interested in reading that kind of thing.

https://www.bmj.com/content/341/bmj.c3967


----------



## steph.

Thanks for posting, i love reading this kind of thing. This is a time when we have no control whatsoever on what happens next, so reading studies and statistics is the only thing to grab on to (apart from hope and prayers!).


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Steph. It gives me hope :) I'm bleeding red now. Some clots but nothing too crazy. Not too too much either. Just like af really. Slight cramps but nothing that makes me want to cry (yet) 

Going to call my dr tomorrow to tell him it's started naturally. I'm so thankful. DH is happy too. He knows I'd prefer this this time. It's very different from my last experience. I'm just happy my body is being semi normal this go around. What can I expect with clotting and the sac? Sorry if that's too difficult :( just helps if I know what to watch for. If that makes sense. :(


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Steph. It gives me hope :) I'm bleeding red now. Some clots but nothing too crazy. Not too too much either. Just like af really. Slight cramps but nothing that makes me want to cry (yet)
> 
> Going to call my dr tomorrow to tell him it's started naturally. I'm so thankful. DH is happy too. He knows I'd prefer this this time. It's very different from my last experience. I'm just happy my body is being semi normal this go around. What can I expect with clotting and the sac? Sorry if that's too difficult :( just helps if I know what to watch for. If that makes sense. :(

MC is hard enough no matter how it happens. As hard as it was to find my beautiful Little Bean floating in the toilet and then passing the placenta later, at least I was able to have a funeral for him/her and to say goodbye properly. I cannot imagine having to turn myself over to the hands of cold medical professionals so they could take care of my unviable pregnancy. For this, Sunshine, as hard and as awful as MC is, I am happy for you. May things continue to progress naturally and may you be well! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks hope. How far along were you again? :( hope you're feeling well

DH and I watched movies all day then made dinner. I had a glass of wine. Now he's at hockey and I'm in bed with Lindt chocolates lol


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Steph. It gives me hope :) I'm bleeding red now. Some clots but nothing too crazy. Not too too much either. Just like af really. Slight cramps but nothing that makes me want to cry (yet)
> 
> Going to call my dr tomorrow to tell him it's started naturally. I'm so thankful. DH is happy too. He knows I'd prefer this this time. It's very different from my last experience. I'm just happy my body is being semi normal this go around. What can I expect with clotting and the sac? Sorry if that's too difficult :( just helps if I know what to watch for. If that makes sense. :(

I felt what I'm sure was the sac. I saw it in the toilet, but not long enough to take out as it was an automatic flusher. That happened when the low contraction feeling was there (may be the same as cramps I'm not sure). Then on and off contraction feelings (with nausea) the next couple of days the 4th day one last one and the placenta passed. a few more clots since then but very minimal. Stopped bleeding Friday - had a bit today, but I think that's cause I did an 18K run and my body is still healing. Hope that helps.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ajarvis. It helps if I know what to look for. So far just clots and nothing alarming. I'm nervous for when I see something importsnt.


----------



## NDH

I'm glad its happening naturally for you Sunshine since that's what you wanted this time. I hope its not too traumatic one. 

Mc mc story in spoilers

Spoiler
My experience wass the evening after I found out it was a mmc (I should have been 10+3, scan revealed a sac measuring 7+4 and a fetal pole measuring 6w but could have been a bit farther as apparently they can collapse and shrink some) I had a cry and a hot bath with some essential oils and told my body it was time to let it go and told myself I wasn't to blame. I put on a pad (had already been wearing liners for two weeks for spotting) and went to sew to keep my mind busy. I began contracting not long after. They weren't too strong and coming every 10 minutes maybe but I wasn't looking at the clock. There were a couple I had to pause to breathe through but I didn't find them very bad for the most part. Then after an hour or two I felt the urge to sit on the toilet but before I was able to my 18 month old woke for a feed so I went to the bedroom instead. I dont think i had anymore contractions while feeding her but I may have. I think that when the urge to sit on the toilet struck I was feeling the sac detach. When she was finished I made a mad dash for the bathroom but only got three steps out of the bedroom before I felt the sac slip out so was probably just sitting at my cervix waiting for gravity to help it out. 
I yelled for dh to bring me a new pad off the clothesline (I use cloth ones) and sat on the toilet where the intact sac and placenta were sitting on my pad along with a couple small raisin sized clots.
I'm actually really glad my daughter kept me from sitting on the toilet immediately because I would have had a hard time fishing it out of the toilet I think.
I then spent about an hour in the shower where I lost a fair bit of blood and more thumbnail sized clots. I got dizzy a few times and sat on the floor and dh was in the bathroom with me feeding me sips of coconut water and orange slices. I wasn't gushing or anything though and once out of the shower the bleeding had slowed and I felt fine so I didn't feel the need to go to hospital. My iron levels were perfecta week later at my follow up appointment too.
We froze the sac and had a memorial a few days later, burying it under the pink marguritte daisies (argyrenthumum angelic) in my profile picture.

I only bled for 4 days afterward and had no complications and my cyclec seemed to return to normal quite quickly but we'll see. I still had hcg in my system when I ovulated (blood test a few days after ovulation was 91)


----------



## ajarvis

Your welcome! I hope it goes easy for you. It was slightly uncomfortable, but mostly just with the feeling to go sit on the toilet and that's where most of it happened. In a sense I'm glad I bled for so long cause I think from what I read it helped make it not so bad.


----------



## steph.

My first I was meant to be 8w but baby was measuring 6 (although it still had a hb when I started bleeding). I felt a really bad cramp, went to the toilet, and it fell out. It felt a bit like passing a boiled egg, I managed to fish it out using an empty loo roll, it was smooth a bit like liver. I looked through it but didn't find the embryo (i guess 3mm is a bloody mess is hard to find). This time I was meant to be 7 weeks but at a scan exactly a week ago baby was measuring 6w with a hb, so similar to my first but what I passed looked very different. I had some bad cramps while sitting on the couch, then I got up to change dd's nappy and felt something coming out. Pulled my pants down right there and then and could see some tissue hanging out so I went to the loo and put in on some toilet paper. It was really tough tissue, like really strong, and it was attached to what looked like a red jellybean (i think this was the sac). Anyway at that point dd2 came toddling in and tried to grab it so I chucked it into the loo, wish I had taken a picture first. I don't know why the two mcs looked so different, I really hope I've passed everything this time.

Wine and chocolates sound like a perfect way to pass the time sunshine, hope it won't be too much longer.

Ajarvis, 18k?!?!?!? Holy crap, I almost die to run 5!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the info Steph and ajarvis. Again so sorry to have you give me that info. I appreciate it very much. It's definitely in full force now but I'm just relaxing and resting. 

Can't go wrong with wine and chocolates :) no wine tonight though. I was hoping to go to the gym tomorrow but I'll wait a few days now until this stops. Will just enjoy the rest :)


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Steph. I'm training for a half marathon on Feb 7th. 

Sunshine happy to share. I found alot of help being able to read similar experiences, as well as what to expect. My sister in law had a very similar miscarriage, but had a d&c so wasn't sure what the actual passing would be like.

Wine and chocolates are always good ;) Just don't go to hard on the booze as that's what I did the first night I found out and bam sick as a dog for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## NDH

My story of my experience s on the previous page in a spoiler.


----------



## mummy2o

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks for the info NDH. I love the hope of being extra fertile. However after my last d&c it took 3 months to get pregnant and I had a mc. Not to be a downer, but just makes me more skeptical personally. Hope thar was just bad luck pour moi though.
> 
> How long ago did you ladies mc that are thinking you're about to O? It's wonderful! I had no idea it could happen that quickly. I guess because I'm still beginning to mc it seems to far off for me. I would just expect another month or so before things started to go back to normal.

I think I've ovulated Saturday, but won't know until tomorrow as FF does 3 days after the event. I'll be happy if I did as I DTD Wednesday, Friday-Monday so I would say I have good odds.



steph. said:


> I would also love a November baby! Although i have gone into labour at 36 and 37 weeks before so who knows, i could end up with another October baby. I would happily take any date this year actually, i don't even care if the baby comes on Christmas day!

I know what you mean. Any baby this year. Although if I don't get pregnant by March I would like to be pregnant by his due date, which is only May so that's not long either!



hope2bmother said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Steph. It gives me hope :) I'm bleeding red now. Some clots but nothing too crazy. Not too too much either. Just like af really. Slight cramps but nothing that makes me want to cry (yet)
> 
> Going to call my dr tomorrow to tell him it's started naturally. I'm so thankful. DH is happy too. He knows I'd prefer this this time. It's very different from my last experience. I'm just happy my body is being semi normal this go around. What can I expect with clotting and the sac? Sorry if that's too difficult :( just helps if I know what to watch for. If that makes sense. :(
> 
> MC is hard enough no matter how it happens. As hard as it was to find my beautiful Little Bean floating in the toilet and then passing the placenta later, at least I was able to have a funeral for him/her and to say goodbye properly. I cannot imagine having to turn myself over to the hands of cold medical professionals so they could take care of my unviable pregnancy. For this, Sunshine, as hard and as awful as MC is, I am happy for you. May things continue to progress naturally and may you be well! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for Daniels funeral, but that is delayed due to a post mortum, so won't be having anything done until Feb-Mar time! Although the grieve is gone, more or less still get my moments as I'm only human, I bet it will all come flooding back when I get a date for it. I still haven't seen him yet. I've got photos on a memory stick, but just haven't had the nerve to see him yet, but then I feel guilty for not seeing him. I really can't win at times.



steph. said:


> My first I was meant to be 8w but baby was measuring 6 (although it still had a hb when I started bleeding). I felt a really bad cramp, went to the toilet, and it fell out. It felt a bit like passing a boiled egg, I managed to fish it out using an empty loo roll, it was smooth a bit like liver. I looked through it but didn't find the embryo (i guess 3mm is a bloody mess is hard to find). This time I was meant to be 7 weeks but at a scan exactly a week ago baby was measuring 6w with a hb, so similar to my first but what I passed looked very different. I had some bad cramps while sitting on the couch, then I got up to change dd's nappy and felt something coming out. Pulled my pants down right there and then and could see some tissue hanging out so I went to the loo and put in on some toilet paper. It was really tough tissue, like really strong, and it was attached to what looked like a red jellybean (i think this was the sac). Anyway at that point dd2 came toddling in and tried to grab it so I chucked it into the loo, wish I had taken a picture first. I don't know why the two mcs looked so different, I really hope I've passed everything this time.
> 
> Wine and chocolates sound like a perfect way to pass the time sunshine, hope it won't be too much longer.
> 
> Ajarvis, 18k?!?!?!? Holy crap, I almost die to run 5!

My early miscarriage I bleed a week before I miscarried. Then one day I was sitting and felt a full gush coming out of me, went to the toilet and couldn't see anything on the pad, but I believe that was the day I lost my baby as bleeding started to ease up. I bleed for another 2 weeks, and some spotting. Then bleed 11 hours prior to ovulation due to retained product that came out. Most scary thing that happened to me as it was a massive clot the size of my fist more or less. I thought I was dying at the time :haha:
Well this one is different just due to being a late miscarriage and that's fine to. Although I really didn't want to give birth in the A&E Christmas eve.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine I hope it was just bad luck and I hope and next time you will get your rainbow baby :hugs: if you are MC naturally this time then you will be able to try straight away, eat well take your supplements and get plenty of rest :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## wantingagirl

Please let me know if I haven't added you on the group yet.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Niamh. How are you feeling?

Has anyone heard anything about baby asprin? I know of a girl who kept having mc's and as far as I know she didn't have testing done. She began taking baby asprin when she found out she was pregnant and went on to have a healthy baby. I'm curious about it. DH is against it until I have testing done, and says it's not good to take it unless you need it. As it can be dangerous and cause too much bleeding, but I'm still curious to know more about it!


----------



## sunshine2014

And I agree, I'd take a healthy baby any time of the year!!

I'm enjoying a nice tea, hope you ladies are safe from your crazy storm!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Niamh. How are you feeling?
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about baby asprin? I know of a girl who kept having mc's and as far as I know she didn't have testing done. She began taking baby asprin when she found out she was pregnant and went on to have a healthy baby. I'm curious about it. DH is against it until I have testing done, and says it's not good to take it unless you need it. As it can be dangerous and cause too much bleeding, but I'm still curious to know more about it!

I am good back home after a mad dash to the bank :haha: my poor DS is not well either but he fell asleep with the walk so that is good :happydance: I should start doing a big clean I did very little last week :dohh: but I love crocheting and knitting and that is calling to me as well this morning :haha:

I know some women with certain problems baby aspirin really helps, it would be worth asking your doctor I did a quick google and they think it helps increase blood flow to the placenta and helps were implantation may be a problem they did do a study but got no clear results but they did not look at exactly how aspirin helps or try it on anyone with a specific problem were aspirin could helphttp://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/275317.php

and https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html

You know it is worth looking in to esp for anyone who has suffered more than 1 MC


----------



## steph.

Sunshine I agree with your dh, I'm a medic too, and wouldn't take it unless I was under a specialist. Have you managed to get an appointment with the specialist yet?

Mummy2o the loss of your son at 19weeks must have been so hard to go through, I can't even imagine...and on Christmas Eve too:nope: Don't feel guilty for not looking at the pictures yet. One day, when you feel stronger, maybe with your rainbow in your arms, you will. Don't put any pressure on your self hun, there is no right or wrong. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Niamh and Steph. I do not have my appt yet, it won't be until after my first af. Then they will be able to start testing. We'll see. I suppose I should mention it to my dr first.

Niamh - I love crocheting too, but I am not very good lol. I've only ever made a square, and a wonky one at that. I'd like to start again though. Which one do you find easier? Crocheting or knitting?


----------



## steph.

I'm seeing a recurrent mc specialist next week and I'll ask her if it's ok to start taking it before the test results come back,what dose ect then I'll let you know. I hope she lets me take it, at least psychologically it would help!


----------



## sunshine2014

steph. said:


> I'm seeing a recurrent mc specialist next week and I'll ask her if it's ok to start taking it before the test results come back,what dose ect then I'll let you know. I hope she lets me take it, at least psychologically it would help!

Ohhh, you're looking into baby asprin too Steph? Then sure! Let me know what she says. Thanks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I seem to have missed post from over night and just wanted to say thank you so much for sharing :hugs: 

Mummy20 all I want to do is give you a great big hug :hugs: what an awful time you have had, MC is hard but I do think it is much harder the further you are! but I think you got in some good baby dancing and hope to see a BFP as soon as possible :hugs:

Sunshine I think crochet is quicker and I do find it easier, youtube is great that is how I learnt to crochet my mum was a brilliant knitter so I am trying to practice as much as I can I have all her wool and needles and patterns one day I will be as good as she was :flower:

Also think my sore boobs is not anything to do with OV think it might be a blocked duct or something like that as it is only in one and not my nipples it is very sore though, no fever or anything 
notice my CM is more like ewcm but still stained but think that is also to do with MC than impending OV could be wrong though 

actually when can you BD again ?


----------



## wantingagirl

My story:

On 30th December I was in great spirits watching a film with hubby in bed. Went to the loo and found brown when I wiped I instantly was filled with dread. I told hubby and he was like 'that could be normal' it is weird but I knew from the moment I got my bfp something was wrong. I bled sometimes spotting sometimes heavier sometimes nothing for 7 days then once red and pink. I tried to remain positive but knew deep down. On 6th January I knew I was losing my baby. 2 days prior ridiculously sore cramp in lower tummy and back and had the urge to push like pressure low Down in my bum like when your in labour. In the morning heavy red blood I'm so thankful my husband was at home I had a cup at the ready passed 6 massive clots first, then the sac followed could feel more pressure with that see through sac with membrane and veins over it sorry ladies if tmi I know some woman want to open it to find baby but I just couldn't. Then a lot more pressure I passed a pretty decent size placenta. People think if you hear swooshing on the Doppler all is fine not true heard this just before. I've passed a couple of clots since then and very heavy bleeding that is easing off now and one big hard clot passed on Saturday night.


----------



## CelticNiamh

So I did 2 more pregnancy test today to see how all was going and they are still positive but I think fainter letting them dry so I can compare in a bit


----------



## sunshine2014

that's good Niamh! Keep dropping hcg!!! 

Afm - I just called my dr and insisted that I wanted to postpone my d&c. The receptionist said she would check with him and call me back. I waited 45 minutes, sooo nervous and getting more flustered with each minute. She called me back and said he wanted me to go in for an u/s tomorrow to see if it was progressing and whether we still needed the d&c Wednesday. I got really upset and told her there hasn't been enough passed for an U/S tomorrow to show that. I told her I wanted to wait, and I know that it won't be enough based on what I've seen. And that I wanted to postpone. She put me back on hold and checked again. finally, he agreed to give me an u/s next Monday and then we'll re book the d&C if not enough has passed. I'm so thankful. It at least gives me a week to see what happens. If my body doesn't do enough then of course I'll have the surgery. Just want to give it time. She wasn't too impressed with me, but I'm feisty and I'll fight for what I want.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mommy20 Big Big :hugs: to U!!! U have been through a lot give yourself time to heal and try not to be hard on yourself! That LO knows how much u loved them!! :hugs:

Happy Monday All!!

I'm not sure if I'm going to O or start AF kindaninnthe same situation Celtic sore boobs lots of Cm!! :shrug:
I really need to get OPKs I just have been putting off getting out of the house I've been sending My Big to do everything !! 
Depressing is a B1a+&#8364;h!!! :nope: Hopefully I will start feeling better soon!! ;)

I take baby Asprin my Thyriod Dr told me to start it about 2yrs ago for my heart and I've continued it thru TTC!! I a,so have MTHFR though and they tell u to take it for that too!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine with my first mc I should have been 8 to 9 weeks but when scanned all they could see was an empty sac I was spotting that day when I went in and I think the scan and doctor checking my cervix probably escalated my MC I was kept in as they wanted to do a more detailed scan the next day to make sure it was not ectopic but my MC happened in hospital bleeding was not to bad more so when I went to the toilet and I passed a lot more then and I noticed clots but they were not very big I had bad pains for 1 hour and they eased off then bleeding went back to being like a period and think I bleed for a few days after this MC was different as I know I passes sac, then baby and it was the next day when I passed the placenta and all pains stopped 

I guess my point is, that you may be passing more when you sit on the loo and less on to your pad so hopefully all is going as it should be and when you have your scan it will show a complete mc and you wont need a DNC :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> So I did 2 more pregnancy test today to see how all was going and they are still positive but I think fainter letting them dry so I can compare in a bit

Like the one time we root for AF to come (post-MC), it's also the only time we want to see hpts getting fainter and fainter! Feel free to post photos of the tests if you want our opinions!


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> that's good Niamh! Keep dropping hcg!!!
> 
> Afm - I just called my dr and insisted that I wanted to postpone my d&c. The receptionist said she would check with him and call me back. I waited 45 minutes, sooo nervous and getting more flustered with each minute. She called me back and said he wanted me to go in for an u/s tomorrow to see if it was progressing and whether we still needed the d&c Wednesday. I got really upset and told her there hasn't been enough passed for an U/S tomorrow to show that. I told her I wanted to wait, and I know that it won't be enough based on what I've seen. And that I wanted to postpone. She put me back on hold and checked again. finally, he agreed to give me an u/s next Monday and then we'll re book the d&C if not enough has passed. I'm so thankful. It at least gives me a week to see what happens. If my body doesn't do enough then of course I'll have the surgery. Just want to give it time. She wasn't too impressed with me, but I'm feisty and I'll fight for what I want.

Sorry you were flustered and upset by your medical office! She might not be too impressed with you, but I am! Way to advocate for yourself! That's what patients are supposed to do! 

As long as you have no signs of infection, then you SHOULD be allowed to try to have a natural MC. I hope the MC continues to progress on its own and you can avoid any further medical intervention (besides U/S).


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks!! fingers crossed all keeps going well. I could use a break and not have to go get the surgery. I quit my job this week and I'm starting back at my other job (my career job lol) next Thursday! Really don't want to have to cancel my first week back.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hope2bmother said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> So I did 2 more pregnancy test today to see how all was going and they are still positive but I think fainter letting them dry so I can compare in a bit
> 
> Like the one time we root for AF to come (post-MC), it's also the only time we want to see hpts getting fainter and fainter! Feel free to post photos of the tests if you want our opinions!Click to expand...

I know crazy isn't it :dohh: 

I think pictures are dried enough so you can see
 



Attached Files:







HCG progression .jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sis4Us

They look lighter Celtic :) crazy that the 20iui looks more sensitive!! :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> They look lighter Celtic :) crazy that the 20iui looks more sensitive!! :shrug:

I know and they are really cheap ones from Dealz 1.49 shop :haha: it was 1.49 for 2 in a pack :shrug:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - 
Sorry I had so many pages to catch up on reading that I didnt keep track of who said what. 

But I wanted to chime in. I had my D&C follow up appointment today. (Some of you may recall that we are also having testing done on the fetus). The testing has not come back with results yet, she said we should have them within about one more week. 
We asked what is recommended for how long to wait, and she said she would recommend we wait one cycle, and is worried about my emotional well-being more than the physical. I think hubby and I are going to wait two cycles. We havent really talked about it in detail yet though. We are for sure waiting until after my first cycle. 
She said it could be another 4 weeks before I get my AF back. 
She said I should start taking a baby aspirin if I get pregnant again. She said theres no harm in taking it, but recent studies have shown it MIGHT help with some issues in pregnancy. (I saw a couple of you discussing this earlier).
Also, she said she could refer us to a geneticist to do more genetic testing on both DH and I, but that she doesnt feel it will change our future results at all. (We've got some other medical stuff that is playing into our chances of success, as well). 
All in all, we didnt really get any great answers, but it was a good visit and we decided that if we do get pregnant, this is the MD we want to use going forward.


----------



## ajarvis

Sunshine they shouldn't be pressuring you. There are certain danger signs to look for - filling more than a pad an hour, extreme pain, smelly discharge etc. but if that's not present you are allowed to choose how and what medical intervention you have. In total my miscarriage took 3 weeks! Not once did my midwife think I needed a D&C or anything close.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ajarvis. I agree. It's my choice, and I definitely don't have that much (a pad an hour). In fact it's only when I go to the bathroom that it seems to happen. 

Today has been lighter though, hoping that's not a bad sign that I should have had the d&c. Yesterday there were more clots etc...but today it's light. Anwyays, my fingers are still crossed. Happy I got out of it for now.

kozmickitten - so sorry for your appt news - although I'm glad you like the Dr you saw. IT sounds like she really explains everything, which is nice. Hope your results come back quickly and you have some answers, as hard as it may be.

Thanks for the info re: baby asprin. I will defintieyl speak with my DR next time I'm there.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sis4us & hopetobeamum do you want me to add you to fb group if so can you add me or send me ur details. Reply to rest properly soon. 

My Bleedings there but only when I wipe 

These are my tests today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks ajarvis. I agree. It's my choice, and I definitely don't have that much (a pad an hour). In fact it's only when I go to the bathroom that it seems to happen.
> 
> Today has been lighter though, hoping that's not a bad sign that I should have had the d&c. Yesterday there were more clots etc...but today it's light. Anwyays, my fingers are still crossed. Happy I got out of it for now.
> 
> kozmickitten - so sorry for your appt news - although I'm glad you like the Dr you saw. IT sounds like she really explains everything, which is nice. Hope your results come back quickly and you have some answers, as hard as it may be.
> 
> Thanks for the info re: baby asprin. I will defintieyl speak with my DR next time I'm there.

I think my entire miscarriage I filled 1.5 pads maybe. Pretty much all of it came out when I went to the bathroom.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh really? Okay...so not too much. I was worried it wasn't enough. The clotting seems to have eased off today. Hmm....


----------



## hope2bmother

wantingagirl said:


> Sis4us & hopetobeamum do you want me to add you to fb group if so can you add me or send me ur details. Reply to rest properly soon.
> 
> My Bleedings there but only when I wipe
> 
> These are my tests today

wantingagirl, I posted my fb info yesterday&#8230; I think? Not sure if you saw it. Here it is again:
Zoë C. Springstubb
https://www.facebook.com/zoe.springstubb

If it's easier, I can PM this to you.

Hope your tests keep getting lighter! My hpt line disappeared before my opk line.


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Oh really? Okay...so not too much. I was worried it wasn't enough. The clotting seems to have eased off today. Hmm....

I didn't bleed like I imagined I would I mean, it was a lot, but most of it happened when I passed the sac, baby, and placenta. After that, it was fairly light. I was 9w2d at the time of the MC. I don't think there's any right amount! As long as you're passing something and the bleeding eventually stops. Also, I can say that my uterus seems to be doing the final cleanse with this AF There was definitely some old blood left behind from the MC as I have had a lot of brown bloodIn fact, more brown blood than bright red at this point. Ultrasound will show what's there, but if you're passing contents, then it's all good UNLESS you show signs of infection like odd smell to discharge/contents, fevers, chills, nausea, pain, etc.


----------



## hope2bmother

CelticNiamh said:


> hope2bmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> So I did 2 more pregnancy test today to see how all was going and they are still positive but I think fainter letting them dry so I can compare in a bit
> 
> Like the one time we root for AF to come (post-MC), it's also the only time we want to see hpts getting fainter and fainter! Feel free to post photos of the tests if you want our opinions!Click to expand...
> 
> I know crazy isn't it :dohh:
> 
> I think pictures are dried enough so you can seeClick to expand...

Fading nicely! Every day is a day closer to TTC again! :sex: :baby:


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a recurrent mc specialist next week and I'll ask her if it's ok to start taking it before the test results come back,what dose ect then I'll let you know. I hope she lets me take it, at least psychologically it would help!
> 
> Ohhh, you're looking into baby asprin too Steph? Then sure! Let me know what she says. Thanks!Click to expand...

I have heard of the baby Aspirin thing, but I agree that waiting till you see the specialist to start is the best approach I know we all want our rainbow babies and are wanting to do whatever it takes! I know I have personally added even more to my already extensive TTC regimen. I try to do some fertility yoga (free videos on Youtube!) I'm looking into fertility massage and warm castor oil packs Also have heard of taking epsom salt baths to help suck out any extra toxins in the body! :haha: 

I'm also attempting to cut out all added refined sugar (dessert type sweets) and alcohol. I'm not a big drinker, but I do like a glass of red wine every now and again! We shall see how I fair with these. 

I know that Niamh has posted her fertility regimen and some of us are thinking of adding things like maca, but are any of you doing anything else to increase your chances of conceiving? Just curious!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks hope. Not passing any contents yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ajarvis

also sunshine I got to a point that I thought I was passing and having the miscarriage cause some clots came out, but it wasn't. The majority of the bleeding was when the sac and some tissue came out and the placenta. The days in between I'd have little gushes when I'd go to the toilet, but no "need" to go sit and push stuff out like with the sac and placenta.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh boy ajarvis. That sounds awful. I'm definitely not there yet. Just bleeding when I go pee. But nothing like I need to get it out. Oh boy. I'm starting to wonder if I made the right choice. 

My cramps are bad tonight. I've had heat on all night. Not sharp just dull, painful aches.


----------



## ajarvis

Honestly wasn't as bad as I expected. It didn't get too much worse than dull contraction aches - like the very first ones you get when labour starts. The pressure was more uncomfortable than painful really.


----------



## ajarvis

Hope it passes for you soon :hugs:


----------



## steph.

sunshine2014 said:


> Oh boy ajarvis. That sounds awful. I'm definitely not there yet. Just bleeding when I go pee. But nothing like I need to get it out. Oh boy. I'm starting to wonder if I made the right choice.
> 
> My cramps are bad tonight. I've had heat on all night. Not sharp just dull, painful aches.

It sounds like you are getting closer to passing the sac. That's what mine felt like, just constant uncomfortable cramps all night but I've had worse af cramps so it wasn't that bad. It's been two days now since the sac came out and the bleeding is still kind of heavy though, I thought it would be less by now. I'm only having to change my pad every 2-3 hours but then it mostly comes out when I'm on the toilet, just drips and drips. Hope that by next weekend it comes to an end.

Zoe I'm taking a 'pre-conception' multi-vitamin and that's it. The past two cycles I have used softcups and I think they helped conceive because we had been trying for 5 months and in the 2 months I used it we got bfps both times. Except now I'm wondering if maybe they gave some shitty sperm a boost which has led to the two miscarriages so I think this cycle I wont use them and see what happens.


----------



## Love4you

This is not a group I ever thought I'd join. I was due 8/9 with our 5th and final baby. Hope it's ok to join in because I'd really like the support.
My story. 
I have 4 wonderful children ranging from 16 to 17 months. I wanted to give my youngest a sibling closer to her in age as her brothers are so much older. 
I was shocked we got pregnant on the first try as I'm 38. But it seemed like I started spotting just days after I got the positive test.
Everybody tells you not to worry, that bleeding early is normal. But I had this gut feeling that it wasn't ok. I kept telling my DH that something wasn't right. 
I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks and there was a little bean with a heartbeat. I was shocked. And that scan gave me hope. And I let myself believe it could be ok.
The spotting never stopped. It turned from brown to red on Xmas Eve. I knew it was over for sure. My OB said everything was probably ok as it was spotting and no cramping. But I had zero pregnancy symptoms. And I knew.
Went for my dating scan at 8 weeks and there was no more heartbeat. 
I don't think I've stopped crying since. I tried not to get attached. I told myself it wasn't going to end well. But that little bit of hope just clung on.
I was given choices of how to miscarry. I chose the tablets. The cramping and the bleeding were awful. I passed the baby on 12/30. And now I finally stopped bleeding on Tuesday of this week. 
I took a cheap hpt yesterday and it was still very positive.
I was really hoping we could TTC soon but I guess that won't be happening quite yet. It's all I can think about though.
You all are very strong ladies and I hope that our rainbows are on their way. (Hugs)


----------



## steph.

I'm so sorry love4you. I also had zero symptoms but saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks, although my mc started only about 5 days later. It's very tough to go through but this thread has been amazing so far, everyone is going through the same thing, and it helps not to feel so alone. I am still bleeding but can't bring myself to do a hpt. Once the bleeding stops however I'm planning to start ttc straight away. I really hope we don't have to wait to long for our rainbows, as I think it's the only way we can completely heal.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry for your loss Love4u. I was one of those lucky people and with my son I had zero pregnancy symptoms, but when I got pregnant again I just knew in my gut something wasn't right. I then miscarried at 8 weeks and again had no symptoms. With DD I had a few so it really varies from pregnancy to pregnancy. I'm hoping to have not many this time as with my last pregnancy I felt awful until 2nd trimester (late miscarriage for me) so I don't wish to repeat that soon.

Like you my daughters older brother is a lot older at 7. He was happy just being on his own and for a while it was just the two of us, when I didn't want to be with his dad any more. To be honest he was a fling, but I got pregnant on the pill so we tried to make it work and it didn't, so don't feel bad. This time in a lot more stable relationship so I'd like DD to have a sibling close in age. She's now 10 months tomorrow, her younger brother would have been born when she was 15 months, so slightly bigger gap than what I wanted, but these things happen.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you I am so sorry you find your self here but welcome all the same, it is such a hard sad time :hugs: we would have shared the same due date I was due either the 8 or 9 of August with my last baby as well I am 39 now, I hope your journey to a rainbow is a short one :hugs:

Sunshine thinking of you and hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

So sorry love for you. Niamh and love4u we shared the same date. Unfortunately I also realized I lost mine on the 30th. 

Well ladies it's been a rough night here. I was up all night with cramps. I don't know what contractions feel like this but I imagine these are pretty close. 
I woke up anout an hour ago and there is so much blood. So many cramps. And I even had a scary palm sized clot. I'm trying to stay cool because I wanted it this way. But it's very traumatic :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine that sounds like that is it now huge hugs hun, it is scary and surreal and OMG all rolled in to one I passed a palm sized clot and then placenta, I did have a smaller one which I think was sac hope your not on your own and can chill now and recover mind your self and keep an eye on bleeding if it seems a lot go and get checked x


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Niamh. How long did it take once it started heavy for you? Today is definitely the worst. A lot of big sized clots. I feel like I should put TMI after that but you guys know X. I can't tell what anything is. So far I'm pretty sure they've all been clots. The palm size thing could have been anything. I didn't investigate. I was too busy trying to lift my chin off the floor in shock. 

I told DH to go to work, there's in point in him being here right now. I'm in bed. With my heating blanket on just going to the bathroom every 15 mins. Poor love. He wanted to stay, but I promised to call him if it gets worse. He took my pulse, temperature, stocked me up with pills and made my tea. <3


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Niamh. How long did it take once it started heavy for you? Today is definitely the worst. A lot of big sized clots. I feel like I should put TMI after that but you guys know X. I can't tell what anything is. So far I'm pretty sure they've all been clots. The palm size thing could have been anything. I didn't investigate. I was too busy trying to lift my chin off the floor in shock.
> 
> I told DH to go to work, there's in point in him being here right now. I'm in bed. With my heating blanket on just going to the bathroom every 15 mins. Poor love. He wanted to stay, but I promised to call him if it gets worse. He took my pulse, temperature, stocked me up with pills and made my tea. <3

it was heavy like that for a couple of hours and very crampy hopefully it is all coming out now and then bleeding eases off pain stops and it is more like AF then :hugs:


----------



## steph.

So sorry sunshine , it sounds similar to what I went through 3 nights ago. I passed the sac around lunch time and then the cramps eased off a lot, and the clots went from huge to tiny. It is traumatic but at least now you are on your road to recovery and once the worse of it is over, it is a big relief. Massive hugs xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Very true. I am relieved every time I go to the loo, it feels like one step closer. I'm nervous to TTC again but also can't wait. This could happen again, but you never know unless you try. I can't wait to be back to normal again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Very true. I am relieved every time I go to the loo, it feels like one step closer. I'm nervous to TTC again but also can't wait. This could happen again, but you never know unless you try. I can't wait to be back to normal again.

That is exactly how I felt as well :hugs: the nervous feeling has eased though and now I want to TCC as soon as I am able


----------



## sunshine2014

I hope it eases for me as well. Trying not to get discouraged that its 2 mc in a row with no successful pregnancies. Just keep believing. X


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry for your loss love4u. :hugs:

Sunshine it wasn't long for me either. The contractions/cramping (I don't get cramps so I'm not sure if they feel the same) started on the Friday, but not bad I still went for run etc. Sunday was the bad day spent the day on the couch and in the bathroom. Monday passed the placenta and felt so much better. Once it was over I felt better emotionally too. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

I can't wait to know it's over. It's very uncomfortable to see those clots. Yikes. I googled images first so I'd know what to expect lol. Gross I know.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> I can't wait to know it's over. It's very uncomfortable to see those clots. Yikes. I googled images first so I'd know what to expect lol. Gross I know.


I did the same so I would be prepared :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

I think you have too. It's toooooooo scary when it starts!!! I'm supposed to go pick up a form from my OB today for blood work but I'm not going. I'll go tomorrow. Hopefully they don't wonder where I am. It's not an appointment so I should be fine! 

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## wantingagirl

hope2bmother said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Sis4us & hopetobeamum do you want me to add you to fb group if so can you add me or send me ur details. Reply to rest properly soon.
> 
> My Bleedings there but only when I wipe
> 
> These are my tests today
> 
> wantingagirl, I posted my fb info yesterday I think? Not sure if you saw it. Here it is again:
> Zoë C. Springstubb
> https://www.facebook.com/zoe.springstubb
> 
> If it's easier, I can PM this to you.
> 
> Hope your tests keep getting lighter! My hpt line disappeared before my opk line.Click to expand...

Zoe is it you and ur hubby on ur wedding day in profile pic? If it is it won't let me add just option to follow you :shrug:


----------



## sunshine2014

Think I'm done...... This is WAYYY TMI, but tell me what you think.

Cramps from 2:30-5:30. Woke up with a blood soaked pad at 5:30, went to the bathroom, lots of clots...and one taht looked like tissue. I took the tissue one out and poked at it with a kleenex. I thought I saw a jellybean looking thing, but could just be wishful thinking :( Tried to go lay in bed until DH got up 10 minutes later, but more heavy bleeding, intense cramps. Got up again and had more small clots, and then the big palm sized one (about 10 minutes after the tissue one). A few more cramps until about 7am, now feel much better and not as many clots when I go to the bathroom...


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Think I'm done...... This is WAYYY TMI, but tell me what you think.
> 
> Cramps from 2:30-5:30. Woke up with a blood soaked pad at 5:30, went to the bathroom, lots of clots...and one taht looked like tissue. I took the tissue one out and poked at it with a kleenex. I thought I saw a jellybean looking thing, but could just be wishful thinking :( Tried to go lay in bed until DH got up 10 minutes later, but more heavy bleeding, intense cramps. Got up again and had more small clots, and then the big palm sized one (about 10 minutes after the tissue one). A few more cramps until about 7am, now feel much better and not as many clots when I go to the bathroom...

Sounds like it take it easy today though :hugs


----------



## Sis4Us

Sunshine big :hugs: it sounds like u are on the mend and it will get better w time!! 

Morning ladies!!

Wantagirl my name is Shanta Woodring my pic is my son w 2015 glasses on!! Let me know cuz I might be private!!
I already have a group of girl Swayers in a private group so I'm not sure what my setting are!!


----------



## sunshine2014

I agree. I think I'm all done ladies. Fingers crossed all came out and shows on my ultrasound on Monday.


----------



## ajarvis

sounds like it to me too sunshine. Maybe some more spotting, small clots etc for a few days, but the worst of it sounds like it's over. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I made my appointment for the New FS it's 1/22!! I was suppose to go 12/10 but was pregnant so I had to reschedule! I was afraid DH wouldnt want to go after another loss but he told me to make it so that makes made me smile!! :)

This Dr supposedly deals w Recurrent Loss so hopefully she will have a good game plan!!


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Think I'm done...... This is WAYYY TMI, but tell me what you think.
> 
> Cramps from 2:30-5:30. Woke up with a blood soaked pad at 5:30, went to the bathroom, lots of clots...and one taht looked like tissue. I took the tissue one out and poked at it with a kleenex. I thought I saw a jellybean looking thing, but could just be wishful thinking :( Tried to go lay in bed until DH got up 10 minutes later, but more heavy bleeding, intense cramps. Got up again and had more small clots, and then the big palm sized one (about 10 minutes after the tissue one). A few more cramps until about 7am, now feel much better and not as many clots when I go to the bathroom...

Definitely sounds like it. Sorry you had to go through this, but it is better than having to go for a D & C. Glad you are feeling much better now. Hope you can relax and just rest up today, sunshine! 

And now that I'm here, GOOD AFTERNOON, LADIES! I think I spend entirely *tooooooo* much time on here, but I enjoy chatting with you all. Hope everyone is hanging in there okay. I have to get some things done now, but I will definitely be back later to post some more.

Oh, and by the way, the witch is in full swing here today! TMI but cramps, bright red blood! All the old stuff is gone, it would appear.

Alright, take care of yourselves and I'll catch ya later! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Well I made my appointment for the New FS it's 1/22!! I was suppose to go 12/10 but was pregnant so I had to reschedule! I was afraid DH wouldnt want to go after another loss but he told me to make it so that makes made me smile!! :)
> 
> This Dr supposedly deals w Recurrent Loss so hopefully she will have a good game plan!!

Oh I hope he has a great plan for you and gets you sticky bean :hugs: good luck and keep us posted


----------



## mummy2o

Getting pink CM when I wipe. Apparently it can mean several things, the one I'm hoping for the most is I'm ovulating and its very good fertility or something like that. Or it could be random spotting, the start of Af (which would be a pain and wouldn't count as a period in the doctors eyes as there should 2 week gap of no bleeding in between. Being a woman is hard at times.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u get clearer answers soon Mommy!! I know how u feel I can't figure out if I'm going to O or get AF either!! :(

My OPK was negative this Am so IDK!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry to you ladies having a hard time figuring it out. But my best guess (sorry if it's not what you want to hear) is that if it's not 2 weeks without bleeding, it's probably still your body getting back on track. BUT fingers crossed it's not!!! :) 

I think I'm done. Soooooo relieved. I'm ready to get back on the horse!!! No pun intended, but yeah...probably pun intended. Because I'm enjoying a glass of wine, and even though it's early...I earned it today lol. And I get a little feisty when I drink wine. And I missed it. And hopefully I'll be unable to drink it again soon!

So there.


----------



## hope2bmother

Sorry, this is going to be a me post. I will read everything else a little later. Just feeling like an absolute mess right now. Today is the one month anniversary of the passing of Little Bean. And it's as if these menstrual cramps want to commemorate the tragic occurrence by being almost as bad as they were during the miscarriage! Not only that, but I just got a bill from the hospital for $851.81 (for the services provided to me and Little Bean). Now I just feel extra sad and emotional. 

The bill from the hospital also gets me down because I am a new grad who has been looking for a job (I'm a physician assistant), but don't have one yet. I interviewed at one job, but still waiting to hear back from it and that got me all bummed today as well. My husband has an excellent job, so it's not like we are in financial trouble, but I hate that I cannot contribute to anything right now! 

I was going to go to a track workout tonight, but have decided to back out since my body is miserable and so is my mind right now. Which just adds to the negative emotions I'm feeling right now. 

Self-pity party over. Just had to get it all off my chest. 

Going to see if cleaning this apartment doesn't help me feel a little better and then I'll be back to check on you all.


----------



## neo13

Hope2bmother, I'm sorry you are feeling down today, I really hope your cramps ease and you feel better soon, and sorry that its happening on the one month anniversary that must be extra hard. 

I am in shock at your hospital bill, feeling lucky that we have the NHS here in England, and hope that you get good news from your interview soon. 

I have been feeling ok emotionally and thought I was getting there until I found out today that my cousin is expecting triplets and due the same week I was (first week in July). She has had a few mc's so I am happy for her but it just bought everything back and I felt sad for myself and had a few tears!

Anyway sending my thoughts and hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmother

Oh my gosh, neo13! Triplets? Ugh. I would have bawled! I mean, great that she's getting her 3 rainbow babies, but what a coincidence that she's due on the same day you would have been. Hugs. 

Yes, our healthcare system here in the US is a mess. If I didn't have insurance my bill would have been $3,315.19! So thank goodness for insurance, but still! I won't start a political debate on here, but I will say again that it's a mess here!

I've decided that while I wait for a job to come through, I am going to volunteer at a local free clinic that serves the underserved. I'm starting to feel a little more positive. 

Thank you for the thoughts and hugs, neo13. I am sending you some back as well. hugs!


----------



## sunshine2014

Urgent post ladies --- how big were your clots after yiu passed the sac? I'm still having fairly large clots and quite often. DH is taking my pulse and blood pressure. My pulse was really high but it's gone down now. We're debating going to the ER. I know the rule is a pad an hour. But it's hard to say as I keep going to the bathroom to get rid of these clots. So I can't really measure. 



**hope. Don't feel sad. Yiull find a wonderful job real soon!!


----------



## steph.

Sunshine after the sac I passed a couple more bits of tissue, and then the clots went back to being pretty small, like fingernail size. I'm glad that you are in good hands with your dh and I hope things settle quickly.

Zoe that hospital bill just adds insult to injury, poor you! I hope you manage to get a job soon but in the mean time make the most of your free time, you'll miss it when the job/baby come along!


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Urgent post ladies --- how big were your clots after yiu passed the sac? I'm still having fairly large clots and quite often. DH is taking my pulse and blood pressure. My pulse was really high but it's gone down now. We're debating going to the ER. I know the rule is a pad an hour. But it's hard to say as I keep going to the bathroom to get rid of these clots. So I can't really measure.
> 
> 
> 
> **hope. Don't feel sad. Yiull find a wonderful job real soon!!

Sunshine, I passed some enormous clots while actively miscarrying, but after that, it was just like my period. I'm glad your husband is taking your pulse and blood pressure. Are you feeling weak, dizzy, faint, or confused? Just trying to get a feel for how bad it is If you are questioning the ER, then I say go for peace of mind. Better to be safe than sorry. I am thinking of you and wishing you well! Please keep us updated! 

And thank you! I hope you're right! 

Okay, be well! Go to the ER since you are considering it. It sounds like you're okay, but just to be sure, I'd go in if I were you. 

Hope to hear an update soon! :flower:


----------



## hope2bmother

steph. said:


> Sunshine after the sac I passed a couple more bits of tissue, and then the clots went back to being pretty small, like fingernail size. I'm glad that you are in good hands with your dh and I hope things settle quickly.
> 
> Zoe that hospital bill just adds insult to injury, poor you! I hope you manage to get a job soon but in the mean time make the most of your free time, you'll miss it when the job/baby come along!

Thank you so much, Steph! I don't know what I'd do without you gals. :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

sunshine2014 said:


> Sorry to you ladies having a hard time figuring it out. But my best guess (sorry if it's not what you want to hear) is that if it's not 2 weeks without bleeding, it's probably still your body getting back on track. BUT fingers crossed it's not!!! :)
> 
> I think I'm done. Soooooo relieved. I'm ready to get back on the horse!!! No pun intended, but yeah...probably pun intended. Because I'm enjoying a glass of wine, and even though it's early...I earned it today lol. And I get a little feisty when I drink wine. And I missed it. And hopefully I'll be unable to drink it again soon!
> 
> So there.

I'm not to sure. I think I might have been temping wrong, so going over it with someone today. Plus I did have random spotting once or twice prior to getting pregnant, then again my body was adjusting to Erika birth.



neo13 said:


> Hope2bmother, I'm sorry you are feeling down today, I really hope your cramps ease and you feel better soon, and sorry that its happening on the one month anniversary that must be extra hard.
> 
> I am in shock at your hospital bill, feeling lucky that we have the NHS here in England, and hope that you get good news from your interview soon.
> 
> I have been feeling ok emotionally and thought I was getting there until I found out today that my cousin is expecting triplets and due the same week I was (first week in July). She has had a few mc's so I am happy for her but it just bought everything back and I felt sad for myself and had a few tears!
> 
> Anyway sending my thoughts and hugs to you. :hugs:

I know how you feel. I'd feel so gutted if my cousin was having any baby, let alone triplet and like you I'd be happy for her. Heck I was angry when I was pregnant with my daughter that she got pregnant quickly after her miscarriage and I had to wait a year to get pregnant, I blamed hormones then. I think it does get easier in time, but if your not ready to see her, she'll hopefully understand as she's been in the same place you've been.



hope2bmother said:


> Oh my gosh, neo13! Triplets? Ugh. I would have bawled! I mean, great that she's getting her 3 rainbow babies, but what a coincidence that she's due on the same day you would have been. Hugs.
> 
> Yes, our healthcare system here in the US is a mess. If I didn't have insurance my bill would have been $3,315.19! So thank goodness for insurance, but still! I won't start a political debate on here, but I will say again that it's a mess here!
> 
> I've decided that while I wait for a job to come through, I am going to volunteer at a local free clinic that serves the underserved. I'm starting to feel a little more positive.
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts and hugs, neo13. I am sending you some back as well. hugs!

That's a shocking bill. I suspect if it wasn't free here it would be roughly the same. To cover treatment, wage of the doctor, staff etc soon mounts up unfortunately.

That sounds like a great plan and glad your feeling more positive.



sunshine2014 said:


> Urgent post ladies --- how big were your clots after yiu passed the sac? I'm still having fairly large clots and quite often. DH is taking my pulse and blood pressure. My pulse was really high but it's gone down now. We're debating going to the ER. I know the rule is a pad an hour. But it's hard to say as I keep going to the bathroom to get rid of these clots. So I can't really measure.
> 
> 
> 
> **hope. Don't feel sad. Yiull find a wonderful job real soon!!

I've had to different experience, so I'm not the best person to comment. It depends how far along you are if the placenta is forming/there. I know if there was until you pass the placenta which won't always come out with the baby you'll pass more clots, as I had huge clots until they got rid of mine. But with my early miscarriage it was more like a period after I passed the baby, with small clots. Then I had retained product which was a massive clot(size of my fist) when I tried to ovulate. So it could just be your body clearing your womb out ready for the next one.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine I hope your doing ok :hugs: my bleeding was heavy and I did fill quite a few pads but I knew I was ok did not feel dizzy and was able to run around after my LO no problems so if your gut telling you something listen to it 

Hope massive hugs :hugs: and I hope sharing has made you feel much better because talking helps esp when it is with people who understand completely how you are feeling :hugs:

Neo that is such bitter sweet news to get :hugs: take your time to deal with it and I am sure your friend will understand if you need space 


Hope everyone else is doing ok so cold here this morning we had a little snow over night but rain and high winds expected this afternoon staying indoors today


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks. I was able to postpone going to the ER last night. I ate a sugar cube and lots of water and felt less dizzy. I was up once last night but not ever 45 mins like yesterday. I'm supposed to go give blood today at my DR to check hcg but that won't happen lol. Will call them today. DH and I are also supposed to go to the states tomorrow, to a place 6 hours away. I'm playing that by ear. 

Yesterday was my last day of work. Yay. I'm so happy. I'm just going to relax today and enjoy the day. Hopefully no more scary blood amounts. 

Hope -- I hope you are feeling better. I know how hard it is, but try not to get took down on yourself about the job situation. It's difficult to find a job in our fields some time. But I know how hard thr waiting must be. I'm thinking of you. It sounds like you've got a great OH, so just try to relax. You contribute in more ways than you think. 

Niamh -- I love indoor days. I hope you rest and enjoy it :) what is the temperature there? How often do you get snow? It's cold here too today. Brrrr.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks. I was able to postpone going to the ER last night. I ate a sugar cube and lots of water and felt less dizzy. I was up once last night but not ever 45 mins like yesterday. I'm supposed to go give blood today at my DR to check hcg but that won't happen lol. Will call them today. DH and I are also supposed to go to the states tomorrow, to a place 6 hours away. I'm playing that by ear.
> 
> Yesterday was my last day of work. Yay. I'm so happy. I'm just going to relax today and enjoy the day. Hopefully no more scary blood amounts.
> 
> Hope -- I hope you are feeling better. I know how hard it is, but try not to get took down on yourself about the job situation. It's difficult to find a job in our fields some time. But I know how hard thr waiting must be. I'm thinking of you. It sounds like you've got a great OH, so just try to relax. You contribute in more ways than you think.
> 
> Niamh -- I love indoor days. I hope you rest and enjoy it :) what is the temperature there? How often do you get snow? It's cold here too today. Brrrr.

So glad your doing ok :hugs: 
weather wise it is about 3.8°C so snow is melting but heavy rain and high winds this afternoon we do not get snow that much depends where you are I guess but I love snow would not of minded a snow day LOL 

hoping I get to chill this afternoon spent the morning cleaning needed to get in and do a proper one after just doing the littlest amount last week :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

also did a HPT with the 10 mlu and it is very very faint say in the next 2 days it will be negative FX anyway


----------



## wantingagirl

Sis4Us said:


> Sunshine big :hugs: it sounds like u are on the mend and it will get better w time!!
> 
> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Wantagirl my name is Shanta Woodring my pic is my son w 2015 glasses on!! Let me know cuz I might be private!!
> I already have a group of girl Swayers in a private group so I'm not sure what my setting are!!

Hiya Hun what a cool name! Just to let you know I'm not sure why but I found you but add friend is greyed out? You can try adding me try 'Shona Graysmith' or if not 'Shona feeney'

My pic is my daughter and my son xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

So I have been looking through pinterest and found this and thought I would share it is about eating pineapple to help implantationhttp://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.ie/2011/01/pineapple-as-aid-to-implantation.html?m=1


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I actually did that last cycle but it has to be the core also Brazilin nuts are good too!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Yes I actually did that last cycle but it has to be the core also Brazilin nuts are good too!!

I might try it I love pineapple anyway LOL 
:flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hope you ladies are all doing well today. I'm okay. I'm having crsmps again now and more clots, but not huge like yesterday. I'm not sure if I should be concerned or it's normal. It hasn't been all day, in fact is was pretty light this morning. But the cramps started up about an hour ago.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Hope you ladies are all doing well today. I'm okay. I'm having crsmps again now and more clots, but not huge like yesterday. I'm not sure if I should be concerned or it's normal. It hasn't been all day, in fact is was pretty light this morning. But the cramps started up about an hour ago.

There must be still a little to pass I had cramps the next day and a few more clots and then the next day I thought my cervix was broke and then passed the placenta I am sure that is what it was


----------



## hope2bmother

sunshine2014 said:


> Hope you ladies are all doing well today. I'm okay. I'm having crsmps again now and more clots, but not huge like yesterday. I'm not sure if I should be concerned or it's normal. It hasn't been all day, in fact is was pretty light this morning. But the cramps started up about an hour ago.

Sunshine, I think what you're experiencing is completely normal. I had mild cramps on and off the day after the "major event". As long as you are not feeling weak, dizzy, confused and losing a TON of blood (1 pad per hour), I think you should be okay. 

Very relieved that you were able to avoid the ER last night. I woke up pretty early this morning and had to check this thread to see if you had updated! I was worried about you. 

I'm feeling better today. The sun is out, though it's cold at 16 F (about -9 C). Going to head over to parents' house to cat sit while they're out of town for a few days. 

How is everyone else? Thank you for your supportive words yesterday and today. 

Yummmmmmm! Pineapple! I've got one here. I'll have to cut it up! 

Okay, catch you later! :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhh hmmm I wonder if I have then. How big would it be? My clots are smaller today but still pretty big which worries me. But I dint know how big the placenta would be. Baby only measured 6.5 weeks. But I should have been 9.5. Maybe that's what it is. Hoping. All this blood loss is making me worried.

Awww thanks hope for checking on me. I was very glad to avoid it also. I woke up at 1:30am thinking I needed to go but I forced myself to go back to sleep. Figures the drs wife refuses to seek medical attention. Whew -9 that's cold! But I'm I'm Canada so I'm used to that lol. Glad the sun is out though :)


----------



## ajarvis

Sounds normal to me too Sunshine. Even after I passed the placenta had a few clots and cramping on and off. Took from Monday to Friday to fully stop after the placenta was passed. 

I'm in Canada too but Calgary so today was plus 6 when I woke up! Yay for Chinooks!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks. I'll try to calm down now. The unknown is not fun. Either is google.


----------



## ajarvis

Google scared the crap out of me. I stopped and just read and talked to people online and in person lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine DR google is bad :wacko: step away from google lol 

I agree with Ajarvis I found better information on here chatting to you all :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Lol google is the worst. There are some messed up stories out there!! Talk about scaring a girl lol. 

I'm having contraction type squeezing again. DH is almost home. Will get him to take my blood pressure and see if he thinks I should go. I know I'm probably fine, and it's probably the amount of blood that is making me faint. I normally have beet might periods. 3-4 days nothing major, no cramps. So this feels super intense for me. 

But I avoided my D&c today. So yay for that!!! Still no complaints at all just feel a little unsettled with it all. X

Hope you ladies are keeping warm.


----------



## mumanddad

Hay ladies it's hayleigh from the fireflys fb group, I hope your all doing well.

I'm here to stalk you progress in getting your rainbow bfps

sending lots of baby dust to you all &#9734;&#9734;


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine keep us posted hope your ok :hugs:

mumanddad :flower: hello :hi:


----------



## NDH

Hope that hospital bill is unreal! Thank goodness for insurance if that's what's left after insurance. How long was your hospital stay? We have public health care here and while there's often out of pocket costs for things like scans and medications I didn't even end up having to pay for my two private scans as the hospital has an arrangement with the clinic they use not to charge for miscarriage related scans. I'm kind of curious for what it would have all cost for someone who didnt have medicare though. I went to emergency and had a scan and bloodork taken and then was given a referral to the early pregnanfybunit and went straight there and met with the midwife who gave me a referral for a private scan (since the emergency room ultrasound wasn't great quality and was an inconclusive result, but I knew it was bad news then when the Dr said "well I think I see what might be a gestational sac but it's still early days" and it had been 7 weeks since my positive pregnancy test.). 
After the private scan I miscarried at home later that evening and then had 3 follow up appointments with the early pregnancy midwives and three lots of bloodwork and anoter private scan.

Sunshine I hope your clots stop and you've passed everything so don't develop complications. It sounds in the realm of normal to me, but better to go in and get checked out if you're at all concerned. There are definitely some scary stories out there (I have a couple of friends who hemmoraged following a miscarriage) but scary complications are really quite rare and Google just makes everything worst case scenario look far more common than it is. Though I guess okn one level it is kind of good tonbe aware of those things to know what to look out for.

Today is 8 weeks since my loss. I would have been 18+3 today. I've officially known there's no baby for longer than I knew there was a baby. Its hard but I'm doing OK. Its also difficult because my sister is having her first baby literally any day now. I'm excited for her but also dealing with jealous that she's having a baby and I'm not, and that she also got pregnant first month trying (on her honeymoon) after years on birth control, wheras I had never been on birth control and took nearly 3 years to conceive my first daughter after my first pregnancy ended up in a loss. And then I hate that I el any thing but joy for her.


----------



## steph.

CelticNiamh said:


> So I have been looking through pinterest and found this and thought I would share it is about eating pineapple to help implantationhttp://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.ie/2011/01/pineapple-as-aid-to-implantation.html?m=1

I tried that one cycle but it didn't work. I tried for 4 cycles then had the chem and then got pregnant with this mc straight away. The only thong I did differently in the two bfp cycles was to use softcups after dtd. I don't know if it helped or was just coincidence, and I don't know whether it predisposed me to mc or not, so I'm in two minds about using them again. Might ask the fertility dr next week.


----------



## steph.

Sunshine I'm glad you avoided the ER. Hope it stays that way.

NDH it's normal to feel like that. I have two close friends who are pregnant, one with an accident, and I've been avoiding them since I found out about the mc. I'll have to see them this weekend am I'm dreading seeing their big bellies and hearing them complain about pregnancy. Then I feel bad that I'm feeling this way. I'm also trying really hard not to remember how far I'd be now if I hadnt mc the first and then the second time. I don't think I'll heal until I'm pregnant again.


----------



## Sis4Us

I agree w ever loss I get more and more Determined to get PG!! I think it too is the only way I will heal Fully!! :(


----------



## steph.

Are you having any testing Shanta? I'm see a fertility specialist next week and really looking forward to it, but partially really scared of what the tests will show. I'm hoping it's something easy to fix and not something that I'll have to wait before ttc again. When I was pregnant with dd2, the tech thought she saw a septum in the uterus, then the radiologist came in and said it wasn't, but now I'm wondering if she was right.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've had All testing under the sun I think mine is getting Chalked up to Age and egg quality also DH has Sperm issues!!
Plus I found out I have MTHFR after my 2nd MC!!
I got 2 natural BFPs last year but the one assisted made it to 6wks and a HB then I got strep!! :(
So I'm going to see a new FS that deals w recurrent loss hopefully she will have some ideas to help us!!


----------



## mummy2o

Sis4Us said:


> I've had All testing under the sun I think mine is getting Chalked up to Age and egg quality also DH has Sperm issues!!
> Plus I found out I have MTHFR after my 2nd MC!!
> I got 2 natural BFPs last year but the one assisted made it to 6wks and a HB then I got strep!! :(
> So I'm going to see a new FS that deals w recurrent loss hopefully she will have some ideas to help us!!

I lost my son due to getting a virus (sepsis) so I can totally feel for you there. Its worse in my opinion, (although any miscarriage isn't easy) knowing that your/your body was at fault and was the reason you miscarried. Although I'm more or less over mine, I still look back and think why was it me who got sick. Its worse when I see over random pregnant people roughly the same duration as me when out and about.



NDH said:


> Hope that hospital bill is unreal! Thank goodness for insurance if that's what's left after insurance. How long was your hospital stay? We have public health care here and while there's often out of pocket costs for things like scans and medications I didn't even end up having to pay for my two private scans as the hospital has an arrangement with the clinic they use not to charge for miscarriage related scans. I'm kind of curious for what it would have all cost for someone who didnt have medicare though. I went to emergency and had a scan and bloodork taken and then was given a referral to the early pregnanfybunit and went straight there and met with the midwife who gave me a referral for a private scan (since the emergency room ultrasound wasn't great quality and was an inconclusive result, but I knew it was bad news then when the Dr said "well I think I see what might be a gestational sac but it's still early days" and it had been 7 weeks since my positive pregnancy test.).
> After the private scan I miscarried at home later that evening and then had 3 follow up appointments with the early pregnancy midwives and three lots of bloodwork and anoter private scan.
> 
> Sunshine I hope your clots stop and you've passed everything so don't develop complications. It sounds in the realm of normal to me, but better to go in and get checked out if you're at all concerned. There are definitely some scary stories out there (I have a couple of friends who hemmoraged following a miscarriage) but scary complications are really quite rare and Google just makes everything worst case scenario look far more common than it is. Though I guess okn one level it is kind of good tonbe aware of those things to know what to look out for.
> 
> Today is 8 weeks since my loss. I would have been 18+3 today. I've officially known there's no baby for longer than I knew there was a baby. Its hard but I'm doing OK. Its also difficult because my sister is having her first baby literally any day now. I'm excited for her but also dealing with jealous that she's having a baby and I'm not, and that she also got pregnant first month trying (on her honeymoon) after years on birth control, wheras I had never been on birth control and took nearly 3 years to conceive my first daughter after my first pregnancy ended up in a loss. And then I hate that I el any thing but joy for her.

I'm so sorry that your sister is due any day now and I know this time isn't easy for you. But think of your beautiful niece or nephew you'll have and you'll be totally smitten with him/her. I know it will still be painful, I've got a few good friends due around my due date in April-June so there they are parading their lovely bumps and its like a kick in the face. It will get easier once s/he's here though.

AFM its going really well. I forgot our swimming gear yesterday for our mummy and baby swimming group yesterday, still went to the pool, even the changing room then thought damn. So we just went shopping instead. Luckily she loves shopping so was pretty happy not going. I had tons of CM flowing out of me last night. So not sure if that's a good sign as well as my usual 5dpo implantation drop in temperature. Compared to my old cycles I've always had one then when I get a BFP, but I don't want to read to much into it in case its my new norm.


----------



## Love4you

It's hard enough to lose the baby but then having to wait forever for the hcg to leave your system, plus waiting on your cycle to regulate...it's just all around a sucky situation.
I'm like you girls. I'm obsessed with when I can try again. Obviously it won't be too soon as I can't get pregnant when I still have those positive hpt's mocking me. 
Plus I feel like the first trimester is forever ruined. Of course we were anxious before our losses but now we'll be nervous wrecks. 
I feel for you ladies with more than one loss. It's so hard and I don't know if I can go through that again. 
But I so want/need another baby. 
I'm hoping we can try again in Feb as long as my body gets with the program.


----------



## Love4you

sunshine2014 said:


> Hope you ladies are all doing well today. I'm okay. I'm having crsmps again now and more clots, but not huge like yesterday. I'm not sure if I should be concerned or it's normal. It hasn't been all day, in fact is was pretty light this morning. But the cramps started up about an hour ago.

I passed the huge clots as well as the baby all in about 12 hours. The bleeding and cramping slowed down for a day or 2 then picked back up again.
Turned out I had a small piece of placenta stuck in my cervix. The OB manually removed it (ouch) then gave me more misoprostol to finish the process.
I bled like a light period for a free more days then spotted about a week,
So just about 2 weeks in all. 
Be sure to get a follow up scan to make sure everything is gone. 
(Hugs)


----------



## Love4you

hope2bmother said:


> Sorry, this is going to be a me post. I will read everything else a little later. Just feeling like an absolute mess right now. Today is the one month anniversary of the passing of Little Bean. And it's as if these menstrual cramps want to commemorate the tragic occurrence by being almost as bad as they were during the miscarriage! Not only that, but I just got a bill from the hospital for $851.81 (for the services provided to me and Little Bean). Now I just feel extra sad and emotional.
> 
> The bill from the hospital also gets me down because I am a new grad who has been looking for a job (I'm a physician assistant), but don't have one yet. I interviewed at one job, but still waiting to hear back from it and that got me all bummed today as well. My husband has an excellent job, so it's not like we are in financial trouble, but I hate that I cannot contribute to anything right now!
> 
> I was going to go to a track workout tonight, but have decided to back out since my body is miserable and so is my mind right now. Which just adds to the negative emotions I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Self-pity party over. Just had to get it all off my chest.
> 
> Going to see if cleaning this apartment doesn't help me feel a little better and then I'll be back to check on you all.

(Hugs)
I think this is the perfect place for self-pity. We've all suffered a terrible loss and venting out our emotions is necessary. 
It's hard to talk about these things with people who haven't had losses. 
So vent away!
My co-worker and I were both due at the same time. She's still pregnant. And wearing fitted shirts to show her tiny bump. I kinda hate her a little. I know that's awful but I'm feeling kind of bitter at the moment. 
So I understand where you're coming from.
It'll get better. I have hope &#128522;


----------



## steph.

Love4you a mc definitely ruins the 1st trimester. I lost my first pregnancy and when I was pregnant with dd1 there was no excitement, I kept waiting for the mc to happen. With dd2 it was the same, then at the 13w scan they thought she had a very high chance of downs, so had an amnio, and finally got the all clear at 17 weeks. A very long few months. Then with the chem I was really excited...I had 2 pregnancies that went well so I was feeling confident. Only yo start bleeding a few days later. With the last pregnancy I never got excited, and despite it ending at 7 w it was easier to go through than the chem as I never let myself believe it.

Atm the bleeding is ending, only spotted today so a total of 6days which is just like a normal period length for me. I want to ttc straight away but a part of me thinks maybe we should wait until the tests come back. I dont know...I want to be pregnant NOW


----------



## ajarvis

This is definitely the place for self pity!

Those of you waiting for HCG to leave your system how do you know? HPT or blood tests? I find it curious. My midwife is more of a natural approach. Everything passed. Now wait a cycle and try again.

We are supposed to be waiting a month, but we're bad at the birth control thing. twice we've used nothing. Once pull out. I haven't ovulated yet though. So I think we're good so far :p Well I don't think I've ovulated - based on temping.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mommy20 yes getting sick makes it even harder my FS insists it was due to the Strep or Antibiotics but on my 6wk scan Baby measured 5days behind which was the day I started meds!! Can't tell me it wasn't that!! Makes it even harder when your LO gave u the Strep!! :(


----------



## sunshine2014

Checking in ladies. We're headed on a road trip today. I'm much better today. Last night after my contractions I decided to wait until 8pm then go to ER. Luckily they stopped at 7am. I was so happy. Tmi but DH checked and my cervix is closed. So hoping everything is done for real. Slept amazing. 10 hours. Feel like myself again. 

So ready to try again but will wait for next cycle as I have no idea where I am obviously lol. Also thinking of naming My little babe since I saw it. I feel good that I did, like it's somehow special between he/she and me. 

Hope you are all wonderful and staying warm. I will check in tonight. So exciting to see some are possibly O'ing again. I feel good things with this group. 2015 will be the year! :)


----------



## ajarvis

So glad you're feeling better Sunshine!

Love4you I too really want/need another baby. More than I ever knew. I was mainly pregnant last time cause Fiance wanted one and I thought it'd be nice to have 3. Not cause I felt that need. Now I need to have another one. I just want to be pregnant!


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. said:


> Are you having any testing Shanta? I'm see a fertility specialist next week and really looking forward to it, but partially really scared of what the tests will show. I'm hoping it's something easy to fix and not something that I'll have to wait before ttc again. When I was pregnant with dd2, the tech thought she saw a septum in the uterus, then the radiologist came in and said it wasn't, but now I'm wondering if she was right.

Steph I want to get that checked again just in case there is a septum there 



Sis4Us said:


> I've had All testing under the sun I think mine is getting Chalked up to Age and egg quality also DH has Sperm issues!!
> Plus I found out I have MTHFR after my 2nd MC!!
> I got 2 natural BFPs last year but the one assisted made it to 6wks and a HB then I got strep!! :(
> So I'm going to see a new FS that deals w recurrent loss hopefully she will have some ideas to help us!!

I hope she does have some idea that can help, but have you thought about Q10 it improves egg quality and zinc, selenium and Maca is good for mens swimmers every little helps anyway :flower:



Sis4Us said:


> Mommy20 yes getting sick makes it even harder my FS insists it was due to the Strep or Antibiotics but on my 6wk scan Baby measured 5days behind which was the day I started meds!! Can't tell me it wasn't that!! Makes it even harder when your LO gave u the Strep!! :(

Try not to be hard on yourself :hugs: some things are out of our control I was thinking about it the other night and I had a colonoscopy on the 30 of October then my sister rang me to say her step kids had worms so we took the tablets just in case now I am wondering was it gone enough before I ovulated and got pregnant:dohh: 

I have to agree I am feeling ok but hoping I ovulate soon so I can get busy :sex: and hopefully get lucky :haha: bring on the TWW


----------



## TinyLynne

Hello Ladies,

I've been reading through these posts and I think this is the group I am looking for. These posts pretty much touch on everything I am feeling:

TTC#1, on cycle 3 my husband and I got our BFP, unfortunately only to end 9 days later, on my husbands birthday. I felt like I shouldn't have been as upset as I was, but we had wanted it so badly. My husband is a very calm person and doesn't get upset much, so seeing him not even able to talk about it to anyone was really hard and I felt awful. 

I thought my cycle would be normal again right after, I didn't think that having a mc so early (not even 5 weeks) would have this kind of effect. I am very regular 32/33 day cycle, O on CD21. My OPKs this month initially indicated that would be the same, but it did not happen. OPKs turned negative with no BBT shift. Then became positive after with a slow rise shift sowing O to be 2 days late. At 8DPO started spotting, again today, so I know this is AF (though with my symptoms 3 days ago I would have bet on me being pregnant) so my cycle length is the same, but my LP was cut short. I am afraid I may have a luteal phase defect. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Even before the chemical, my LP was 11-12 days, but I spot for a few days before. Please help. Sorry this is so long. I appreciate your time!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TinyLynne said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been reading through these posts and I think this is the group I am looking for. These posts pretty much touch on everything I am feeling:
> 
> TTC#1, on cycle 3 my husband and I got our BFP, unfortunately only to end 9 days later, on my husbands birthday. I felt like I shouldn't have been as upset as I was, but we had wanted it so badly. My husband is a very calm person and doesn't get upset much, so seeing him not even able to talk about it to anyone was really hard and I felt awful.
> 
> I thought my cycle would be normal again right after, I didn't think that having a mc so early (not even 5 weeks) would have this kind of effect. I am very regular 32/33 day cycle, O on CD21. My OPKs this month initially indicated that would be the same, but it did not happen. OPKs turned negative with no BBT shift. Then became positive after with a slow rise shift sowing O to be 2 days late. At 8DPO started spotting, again today, so I know this is AF (though with my symptoms 3 days ago I would have bet on me being pregnant) so my cycle length is the same, but my LP was cut short. I am afraid I may have a luteal phase defect. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Even before the chemical, my LP was 11-12 days, but I spot for a few days before. Please help. Sorry this is so long. I appreciate your time!

Hello and welcome and so sorry :hugs: for a short LP take vitamin B complex it was working for me before I got my Positive as with breast feeding my LP was 5 days then increased when I started vitamin B complex you need one 10 days or more I think :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Celtic I take Ubiquinol it's the pure form of Cq10!! Also DH take vitamins when I give them to him that's how we got the 2 natural BFPs!!

Zinc makes us both sick he has Fertility Blend but I have to give them to him after he's Asleep or he gets sick!! :nope:

I try not to be Hard on myself it's just hard my Bday is in Lil over a month and I will be 39 so my time is running short!! Another Bday w no baby !! :(

Welcome tiny


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Celtic I take Ubiquinol it's the pure form of Cq10!! Also DH take vitamins when I give them to him that's how we got the 2 natural BFPs!!
> 
> Zinc makes us both sick he has Fertility Blend but I have to give them to him after he's Asleep or he gets sick!! :nope:
> 
> I try not to be Hard on myself it's just hard my Bday is in Lil over a month and I will be 39 so my time is running short!! Another Bday w no baby !! :(
> 
> Welcome tiny

I think you told me that before :dohh:


----------



## NDH

Welcome Lynn. Sorry or your loss. :hugs:

Amanda I would have liked to have been left alone. The early pregnancy clinic I was referred to by ER has a policy though to track every loss to <2 to confirm its complete and they ordered me weekly blood tests for thee weeks starting 4 days after the mc. I was satisfied after the repeat scan that it had all passed, and my hcg got down to 25 (I took a hpt between each set of bloodwork and guessed the number to within 5 units for the last two) and I no longer wished to have further bloods taken. I told the midwife but she insisted that I had to as it was policy and gave me another lab referral which I said I would probably not use. In that week after my third labs before my fourth was supposed to be I continued to use hpts until I got a negative, and then the morning on what should have been my 4th lot of bloods got a positive so was really decided not to get the bloodwork cause I didn't want them getting involved in another pregnancy, so I simply didn't go and then spent a week ignoring their phone calls cause I wasn't in the mood for a lecture and then 4 days later was experiencing a chemical.


----------



## ajarvis

Oh wow NDH that sounds horrible. I hate how some of them feel like they can make you do what they want, and then they make you feel like you have to listen. They seem to forget who is in charge!


----------



## NDH

I don't blame her, I'm sure she was just following hospital policy and had just never encountered anyone who wanted to decline routine care before. My local hospital is pretty policy focused and I really want nothing to do with them unless absolutely necessary as a result. My second daughter was breech and despite 3 of 4 of the consultants being very skilled at breech births they wouldn't bend to hospital policy of no breech births. Fair enough I don't fault them for that, but at 38 weeks they insisted my only option was a cesarean and when I said I didn't consent to a cesarean and would be finding another option elsewhere they put me in the books for a cesarean anyway (scheduled for 39+4) I said again I would not be having a scheduled one and to take me off the books. If I couldn't find an alternative to scheduled cesarean I would be going in for an "emergency" one once labour started. They said "you can call to have it removed when you've made other arrangements" on mybwaybout I told the receptionist to please unscheduled my cesarean they had refused to remove. Two days later I got a call saying "were confused about whether or not you want this cesarean that's scheduled for you and crossed out with a note and I said absolutely not interested in it I am making altenate arrangements at a different hospital. My 39 week appointment the consultant on that week had agreed to let me have a trial of labor if I went into labor before 40 weeks while he was on) my hospital each consultant has a one week rotation) 
At 39+2 I was called with information about prep for my scheduled cesarean and I said are you kidding me I've cancelled it 4 times, have booked in at a different hospital for the birth if I go past 40 weeks in will not be there. At my 40 week appointment which I went to to get all my notes to take to the other hospital (3 hours away) I was confirming with the registrar if the consultant had actually completed my transfer to the other hospital as discussed. He was unreachable so she called the consultant on for that week, the only one I hadn't yet met and she greeted me with " oh so YOU'RE the one who didn't show up for her cesarean" :saywhat: and then she had the audacity to tell me the other hospital didn't do breech births any more which is a downright LIE because nits right there on the hospital website that they have a breech clinic. I went for coffee while waiting for the previous consultant to get ou of surgery and then was called back and told I had an appointment at the breech clinic at the other hospital the following day and a scan prior.
The breech clinic was amazing, they made me feel normal for my desire to attempt a vaginal birth and not like a crazy lunatic like my local hospital implied, they told me I was a perfect candidate, shared their statistics of successful vbb vs emergency cesarean and further breakdown of how many of those were actually scary emergencies and it was all very reassuring and I went on to have a perfect vbb 4 days later. But I still have a lot of anxiety around my local hospital for the way they bullied me those final weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH OMG that is crazy I think some hospitals are lacking in care and very laid back when you sometimes want them to check more were as others are OTT and caught up with not getting slapped with a law suit ! plus well done for standing you ground on Breech birth 

I went to slimming world this evening and lost 4 pounds this week phew all down to healthy eating though 

I tested with a HPT its the 20 MLU and there is barely a hint of a line it is so faint have some watery pinkish discharge now :shrug: hope that is normal


----------



## ajarvis

Wow NDH. Insane! I'd be staying far away from that hospital!

Good work Niamh! I lost 3.5 lbs last week the same way. 

AFM Lots of EWCM this afternoon. So either I ovulated already or probably today since I've been having it for the last few days. So. If I did. I may be PG this month..... Will have to watch my temps I guess and see if they rise indicating ovulation. Unless I just have a cycle with no ovulation.


----------



## Love4you

So just out of curiosity, who is trying right away and who is waiting a cycle or 2? 
I really want to try right away (if my hpt ever goes negative) but I did use the misoprostol to help me miscarry. I had a mmc at 8 weeks.
My OB said to wait a full cycle but I've seen lots of ladies get pregnant without ever getting their period.
What do you all think?


----------



## Love4you

TinyLynne said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been reading through these posts and I think this is the group I am looking for. These posts pretty much touch on everything I am feeling:
> 
> TTC#1, on cycle 3 my husband and I got our BFP, unfortunately only to end 9 days later, on my husbands birthday. I felt like I shouldn't have been as upset as I was, but we had wanted it so badly. My husband is a very calm person and doesn't get upset much, so seeing him not even able to talk about it to anyone was really hard and I felt awful.
> 
> I thought my cycle would be normal again right after, I didn't think that having a mc so early (not even 5 weeks) would have this kind of effect. I am very regular 32/33 day cycle, O on CD21. My OPKs this month initially indicated that would be the same, but it did not happen. OPKs turned negative with no BBT shift. Then became positive after with a slow rise shift sowing O to be 2 days late. At 8DPO started spotting, again today, so I know this is AF (though with my symptoms 3 days ago I would have bet on me being pregnant) so my cycle length is the same, but my LP was cut short. I am afraid I may have a luteal phase defect. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Even before the chemical, my LP was 11-12 days, but I spot for a few days before. Please help. Sorry this is so long. I appreciate your time!

I'm so sorry. (Hugs)
I too have a short LP and have had great success taking B6 and B12 together. Or a B complex. Whatever is handy. It can be a bit hard on your tummy. 
I've just added in coq10 as I've read good things about that helping egg quality. Worth a try! 
Good luck.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm waiting a cycle. I want to make sure all is fully healed before I try again. I also want to have a way to date. I just had my mc on Tuesday so still recovering but I'm set on waiting a month :) 

Also need to make sure all came out first. My ultrasound is on Monday. I think I gained a pound or two this week. Lots of rest and eating chocolates in bed for me. Can't wait to get back to the gym on Monday. Whew.


----------



## NDH

Love4you I can't find any evidence based reasons to wait to TTC following misoprostol. The usual variation of no need to wait to try again to a recommendation to wait one or two cycles even, depending on the Dr. The leaflet doesn't have a warning about getting pregnant too soon afterwards. So I would say do what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Love4you

I spent a week in my jammies eating nothing but comfort food. 
My goal the next few weeks is healthy eating. 
I don't know that I have the self restraint to wait. I think we'll just NTNP for a bit and see what happens. 
Hope your follow up is good news.


----------



## steph.

Tiny welcome! So sorry about your loss, fingers crossed for healthy babies soon!

Natalie that is crazy about you hospital chasing you about those hcgs. Im in Australia too and in both mcs and the chemical I have never had serial hcg testing. I ve just gone to the gp, not the hospital, but basically I've just been left to get on with myself, no follow up appointment or anything which I'm happy about.

I'm in two minds whether to wait a cycle or not. My only concern is that there is something there like a septum that will make me mc again so I dont know whether to wsit for testing or not. Otherwise id be 100% trying straight away. Thats how my dd1 was conceived, straight after a mc.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm trying this cycle. I know why I miscarried (I got sick), the midwifes said it was fine and told me to go for it. I think if I spontaneously miscarried and they didn't know why they would tell me to wait for the post mortum tests to come up and see if they need to do any care differently. We had one anyway just to be safe, but everyone is 99% sure that is what it is.

I go to slimming world to and joined after I got out of hospital. In two weeks I lost 12lbs, so really pleased with myself. I'm also annoyed with myself as I had to discard todays temp as I woke up late and I kicked my covers off in the night so my temp was so low that it didn't make sense to any chart. Bummer really as today it should of gone back up and given me more clues to if I was pregnant or not. Always tomorrow though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Wow NDH. Insane! I'd be staying far away from that hospital!
> 
> Good work Niamh! I lost 3.5 lbs last week the same way.
> 
> AFM Lots of EWCM this afternoon. So either I ovulated already or probably today since I've been having it for the last few days. So. If I did. I may be PG this month..... Will have to watch my temps I guess and see if they rise indicating ovulation. Unless I just have a cycle with no ovulation.

Thanks and well done to you as well :happydance: hoping I can lose some more before getting pregnant again! EWCM that sounds OV is on the way 



Love4you said:


> So just out of curiosity, who is trying right away and who is waiting a cycle or 2?
> I really want to try right away (if my hpt ever goes negative) but I did use the misoprostol to help me miscarry. I had a mmc at 8 weeks.
> My OB said to wait a full cycle but I've seen lots of ladies get pregnant without ever getting their period.
> What do you all think?

I am TCC straight away, I do not want to wait I did not wait after my first MC so hoping I get lucky again this time :flower: although I am hoping we all get lucky I want every one to get thier BFP with me :winkwink:



mummy2o said:


> I'm trying this cycle. I know why I miscarried (I got sick), the midwifes said it was fine and told me to go for it. I think if I spontaneously miscarried and they didn't know why they would tell me to wait for the post mortum tests to come up and see if they need to do any care differently. We had one anyway just to be safe, but everyone is 99% sure that is what it is.
> 
> I go to slimming world to and joined after I got out of hospital. In two weeks I lost 12lbs, so really pleased with myself. I'm also annoyed with myself as I had to discard todays temp as I woke up late and I kicked my covers off in the night so my temp was so low that it didn't make sense to any chart. Bummer really as today it should of gone back up and given me more clues to if I was pregnant or not. Always tomorrow though.

well done I love slimming world! that is a bummer about the temps hopefully tomorrow you will have a better one and can have an idea what yesterdays might have been 


I started temping this morning got 36.5 think I will have to look at my old charts and see but that would be more in line of post OV temp I think no signs of OV though CM is more watery bit pinky yesterday though :shrug:


----------



## NDH

Thought this might interest some 
https://www.floliving.com/guide-int...0_1ab4db6407-103bcc6693-41414441#.VLjcWZAzFct


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Thought this might interest some
> https://www.floliving.com/guide-int...0_1ab4db6407-103bcc6693-41414441#.VLjcWZAzFct

Thanks for that interesting read


----------



## CelticNiamh

I wont be on facebook today so going to miss any chat on the page sorry about that


----------



## steph.

Niamh people who have never had a loss don't understand. It's not their fault but it's true, they try to give advice on something they have no clue about, they try to comfort but end up saying the wrong things. I'm usually very close to my sis and my mum but when it comes to mcs I ve learnt that it's easier for me not to tell them everything, or anything for that matter. Or I'll just end up listening to something I don't want to hear.


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. said:


> Niamh people who have never had a loss don't understand. It's not their fault but it's true, they try to give advice on something they have no clue about, they try to comfort but end up saying the wrong things. I'm usually very close to my sis and my mum but when it comes to mcs I ve learnt that it's easier for me not to tell them everything, or anything for that matter. Or I'll just end up listening to something I don't want to hear.

I think I will stop trying to help her by sending information on tcc she is feeling swamped we have sorted it now thankfully still feel a little delicate though


----------



## Love4you

Thank you NDH for the info. I couldn't find anything about waiting a cycle after taking misoprostal vaginally. Glad you didn't find anything either.

Good on you mummy for the weight loss. I really need to motivate. I'm still nursing my 18 month old and she is on the boob like it's her job. So I'm starving all the time!! It's hard.

Celtic, I've been where you are with my sister. I called her right after my loss and and her response was that I should just be happy with the four kids I have. So comforting. I also had a friend ask if I called out of work all week because I went on a secret ski trip. Yep, I lost a baby on a tues/wed then went skiing after. Seriously. 
I'm more than ok with people saying sorry and leaving it at that. 

My exciting news is that my hpt was totally negative this morning. Not even a squinter! I hope this means I'll O soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Thank you NDH for the info. I couldn't find anything about waiting a cycle after taking misoprostal vaginally. Glad you didn't find anything either.
> 
> Good on you mummy for the weight loss. I really need to motivate. I'm still nursing my 18 month old and she is on the boob like it's her job. So I'm starving all the time!! It's hard.
> 
> Celtic, I've been where you are with my sister. I called her right after my loss and and her response was that I should just be happy with the four kids I have. So comforting. I also had a friend ask if I called out of work all week because I went on a secret ski trip. Yep, I lost a baby on a tues/wed then went skiing after. Seriously.
> I'm more than ok with people saying sorry and leaving it at that.
> 
> My exciting news is that my hpt was totally negative this morning. Not even a squinter! I hope this means I'll O soon.

Oh wow at least my sister did not say that! ouch :hugs: oh and yay for negative test :happydance: waiting a another day to do another myself and hope it is negative as well 

she actually sent me a lovely text say she had a good feeling that we both be pregnant together she is trying to understand!


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry Niamh about the sister confusion but it sounds like you two are all mended now :) 

I'm in the states on our mini road trip for DH. I had some bad cramping last night. But feel better today. It seems to come in waves every 8 hours or so. Weird. I enjoyed some lovely pints on our date night last night though! 

I'm excited for yiu all that are about to O! Woot woot. Way to go. I relaxed thsf with my first cm it took 7 months from first conception, through mc, d&c, regular cycles again, to pregnancy. I REALLY hope it doesn't take that this time. I only got to 9.55 weeks this time instead of 13.5. And hoping af comes back quicker. Hopefully I'll be testing again in a month or two. (Or three) 

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love4you

I'm keeping everything crossed that we all get our super sticky BFP soon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yep come on rainbows any time soon please :flower:
 



Attached Files:







somewhere-over-the-rainbow.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1









a276bd5fd8a9c365dd78076a50606b16.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Love4you

Aw, love those pictures! Made me smile!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hey all! I know I'm not a Firefly but I thought I would see if I could join the thread anyway. DH and I have been TTC #1 and I just found out that I miscarried last week at 6 weeks. We're not planning on waiting to start trying again, as we are eager to start our family. As much as I feel ready and able to keep trying, I'm still a little worried about miscarrying again and since nobody in my family/circle of friends has ever miscarried before, it's nice to be able to touch base with people who know/understand what we are going through.

Here's hoping we get our sticky rainbow babies soon!


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Ninja! Sorry for your loss. Good luck for your rainbow baby :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

NinjaPanda said:


> Hey all! I know I'm not a Firefly but I thought I would see if I could join the thread anyway. DH and I have been TTC #1 and I just found out that I miscarried last week at 6 weeks. We're not planning on waiting to start trying again, as we are eager to start our family. As much as I feel ready and able to keep trying, I'm still a little worried about miscarrying again and since nobody in my family/circle of friends has ever miscarried before, it's nice to be able to touch base with people who know/understand what we are going through.
> 
> Here's hoping we get our sticky rainbow babies soon!

welcome Ninja and so sorry for your loss :hugs: your in the right place great bunch of girls :hugs:

it is scary TCC again after MC but there is no increased risk of TCC again in fact many go on to get pregnant again with no problems, I did my self after my first MC and got pregnant before I got AF and he is nearly 12 now my best friend mc her first but no problems on her second baby at all :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HPT is negative this morning not even a hint of a line


----------



## NDH

That went down nice and quickly Niamh. 

Welcome Ninja. I'm sorry for your loss :( dont worry about not being a firefly, there are only a few who are. I hope you conceive your rainbow nice and soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> That went down nice and quickly Niamh.
> 
> Welcome Ninja. I'm sorry for your loss :( dont worry about not being a firefly, there are only a few who are. I hope you conceive your rainbow nice and soon.

Yea it did you know I do not think they got very high to begin with though 

Thinking I may have had signs body is trying to ovulate as well


----------



## sunshine2014

Morning ladies. 

Niamh that is great news! Can't wait for that. 

DH wants us to wait a cycle to get tested :( I guess we should since it's 2 in a row now. He said at least if we do we can try to take preventative measures early on next time instead of going in blind. I know he's right. It just feels like forever. It's so sad this is happening. Also I don't know for sure if my SIL is pregnant but I'm having a gut feeling and it's giving me a sinking feeling. I'll be devastated. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine :hugs: I know its so hard expect a good few emotional days, all I can say is arm your self with as much information for your DH and really do look in to aspirin as well, when will you see your doctor again so you can get them to do a few blood test in the mean time and ask if they think you would benefit from it there is no evidence to say you are at increased chances of another MC and I hope you never experience one again I understand though I think I would be gutted if DH said we should wait and if I found out some one close to me was pregnant now hope you feel better soon


----------



## sunshine2014

Well he's just super cautious all the time, it's the Dr in him. And while I agree waiting is probably best, it's hard to think of doing that. As far as baby aspirin I'm going to ask my Dr when I see her, but I have found some research that shows it can be harmful if you don't need it. I'll try to take a pic of DH's medical journal/book thing where I found it. He doesn't really get involved in my health, as we are very different and I like to do things my own way, but when he's adamant about something he really is lol. So he wants me to check my dr first and I respect that. I will. I also have no idea where I am in my cycle so I guess that's good lol. 

As for my SIL. UGH!!!!!!!! I am so happy. Just gutted. It's not for sure obviously, but a hunch. We are close and the same age. I know they are in talks. But I thought it was more time. Anyways. It's okay. <3

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Well he's just super cautious all the time, it's the Dr in him. And while I agree waiting is probably best, it's hard to think of doing that. As far as baby aspirin I'm going to ask my Dr when I see her, but I have found some research that shows it can be harmful if you don't need it. I'll try to take a pic of DH's medical journal/book thing where I found it. He doesn't really get involved in my health, as we are very different and I like to do things my own way, but when he's adamant about something he really is lol. So he wants me to check my dr first and I respect that. I will. I also have no idea where I am in my cycle so I guess that's good lol.
> 
> As for my SIL. UGH!!!!!!!! I am so happy. Just gutted. It's not for sure obviously, but a hunch. We are close and the same age. I know they are in talks. But I thought it was more time. Anyways. It's okay. <3
> 
> How are you ladies feeling?

yes I had read that about it all right, would not get it on less doctor said ok to :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

HI everyone 

I thought I would drop by to say hi as I was told about this group by another member :) I recently had a chemical pregnancy on 7th December (5wk 2d). I am now in the middle of my second cycle since. I am on CD15 and no positive OPK as of yet. Didn't get a single positive last month. I am assuming that it can take some time for our bodies to get back to normal, even after such an early loss? Wishing you all lots of baby dust and hope we all get our :bfp: soon. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Trying4first1 said:


> HI everyone
> 
> I thought I would drop by to say hi as I was told about this group by another member :) I recently had a chemical pregnancy on 7th December (5wk 2d). I am now in the middle of my second cycle since. I am on CD15 and no positive OPK as of yet. Didn't get a single positive last month. I am assuming that it can take some time for our bodies to get back to normal, even after such an early loss? Wishing you all lots of baby dust and hope we all get our :bfp: soon. :flower:

welcome :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

welcome trying4first. Sorry for your loss!

That's awesome news niamh about the hormones going away! I have no idea if mine are or not.

sunshine taking time off is definitely not fun lol. Even though I'm focusing on trying for February I would rather do it now lol.

My body has the signs of trying to ovulate. Not sure if it's going to or not. have had ewcm for a few days now. Lots the other day. But temps are still low. Had a drop this morning. Last BD without protection was Wednesday so at least there's that lol. If I'd ovulated earlier this week I wouldn't be skipping this cycle.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis glad you're seeing some signs. Yay!

DH is pretty set on waiting and doing things by the book. Ie no Bding for 2 weeks, increasing iron and folic acid and no baby aspirin until dr says yes lol. Bless his heart, he's worried and wants to do everything he can to prevent another mc for us. He's sweet as pie but we're both a bit stubborn lol. I'm resistant to meds, even Tylenol. Whereas he believes more in that because it's actually researched and FDA approved. He had a baby die in the ER the other week because the mom was giving him probiotics, and I guess didn't do any research or ask a dr first. So the poor baby died from a fungal infection that was from the manufacturer and in the bottle. So sad. They've since gone back and found more cases from that manufacturer. I'm all about natural but I do my research first and use reputable brands. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Ninja and Trying :hi:

Celtic glad your test are negative!! Sunshine talk to your Dr u both have to be Happy to make a Baby!! :)

AFM had Horrid Cramps yesterday and some spotting after BD so I thought for sure AF would show well I got my normal OPKS yesterday wouldn't u know +++ today FRER OPK --- I knew I hated those for a reason !! :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

Oh wow. No BDing for two weeks? I didn't know that was a recommendation lol. Midwife said go ahead just use protection. Soon as the bleeding stopped we were back at it :p Mind you the bleeding including spotting lasted like 21 
days almost ha.
I do agree with research before starting things. Research both on own and through midwife/doctor.


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh we'll I'm sure with protection it's fine! :) it's just to be safe as it's all healing and can get an infection. So no Bding or tampons. But like I said, with protection is probably fine!


----------



## NinjaPanda

What is this about baby aspirin? I am on baby aspirin and have been for years because I suffered from pulmonary embolisms caused by the birth control pill 4 years ago (they almost killed me)....


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome Ninja and trying.

I had a miscarriage before my daughter, took me a year to conceive her though and she's perfectly happy and healthy.

Celtic glad your test is negative. Means things are sorting themselves out.


----------



## sunshine2014

If your dr told you to take it it's fine! It just apparently shouldn't be used as a preventative for mc as the other effects it can have on your body are more serious. If it's proven that you have clotting issues that are causing mc (which they test for) it can be useful and effective. It's just better to check first.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Good to know!


----------



## NDH

Sunshine in some ways its really neat when husbands get involved in TTC and other ways its a real pain lol. But I do think its sweet he's interested. How sad about the baby who died from contaminated probiotics :(

Welcome trying. I hope you're soon blessed with a rainbow.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya everyone just read all the pages I missed! 

Nat I still Remember the ordeal you had! :( Shame on them :hugs:

Niamh fantastic that your levels have gone down! Ooooops I didn't know you couldn't dtd for a few weeks. 

I've been having ovulation signs but still getting positive tests. I got a temp rise today but only 2 temps so far. Scan on Monday morning at 8.40 and bloods to check my levels and heamoglobin. 

Niamh also sorry about the conversation with ur sister. Ndh I also remember how gutted I was when my sister was pregnant and i wasn't. 

Welcome everyone new and as usual anyone wanting to be added onto the FB group let me know. 

Sunshine I would hate to wait bugger he had to be a doctor lol but that is so sweet. Are you definitely waiting then? 

I hope we all get our rainbows soon I know I will be nervous in 1st tri. I have had a rainbow after a loss. 

I feel so rank tired sick bloated crampy 

Xxxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Just found out my SIL is pregnant. I'm gutted. I deleted fb for now, I need a break. Just wanted to let you know. I'm still here though!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Just found out my SIL is pregnant. I'm gutted. I deleted fb for now, I need a break. Just wanted to let you know. I'm still here though!

your gut was right :hugs: you can block her news feed so you do not have to look at any updates till your feeling up to it :hugs: 

take as much time as you need and sure we are here for you


----------



## NinjaPanda

sunshine2014 said:


> Just found out my SIL is pregnant. I'm gutted. I deleted fb for now, I need a break. Just wanted to let you know. I'm still here though!

Oh man, I totally understand that. The day I found out that I miscarried, one of my good friends had her baby and two others that are in/nearing their third tri coincidentally posted baby bump photos that day as well. I've been boycotting fb for the most part since. I am happy for my friends but seeing all that just kills me right now. It's hard enough going to work with the little ones around me all day.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm with you sunshine. I need a facebook break. I'm quite thankful that my sister is in uni and isn't ready for kids. As for my BIL (OH's brother) he doesn't want any more kids although SIL is very keen so that stops them having kids. So its just us TTC in our family and possible a few cousins.

I've stopped temping this cycle and will go with what will be, will be motto. I will test at the end of the month though. I'll be using opk as well as temping if AF comes so hopefully I'll get that egg. Unfortunately OH can't perform if I tell him I'm ovulating, but its hard not to tell :/ Just have to tell you guys instead. Its slowly hitting me that in two weeks I'll have my 6 weeks post birth check up. Its a massive clinic type day so there will be me with no baby and all these mum's with 6 week olds. I'm kinda dreading it tbh.


----------



## Babylove100

Hi ladies, got my first ever bfp on Monday (a super squinter) was a proper bfp by weds but then started getting lighter and ended up bfn yesterday :-( af just started which in a way I'm relieved as it means I can move on and start trying again. Sorry for all your losses, life really sucks sometimes! :flower:


----------



## NDH

That's so not fair for you to have to wait for your appointment at the same place as everyone else with 6 week checkups :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Agree with NDH that is not fair at all. 

I remember on the day I passed baby I went in for my scan and to check me over and it's on the maternity ward and all I remember is a newborn crying on the ward it was heart wrenching. I hope it goes ok Hun I'm really anxious about tomorrow. 

Babylove so sorry for your loss :hugs: I remember you from another group.you have come to a lovely bunch of ladies. 

Sunshine I'm sorry you can block her notifications but I understand why you need a break from fb though you were quiet I messaged you. Pm me if,you want my mobile number and you can what'sapp me anytime if you have that or text me sorry your going through this right now

How is everyone today 

Xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> I'm with you sunshine. I need a facebook break. I'm quite thankful that my sister is in uni and isn't ready for kids. As for my BIL (OH's brother) he doesn't want any more kids although SIL is very keen so that stops them having kids. So its just us TTC in our family and possible a few cousins.
> 
> I've stopped temping this cycle and will go with what will be, will be motto. I will test at the end of the month though. I'll be using opk as well as temping if AF comes so hopefully I'll get that egg. Unfortunately OH can't perform if I tell him I'm ovulating, but its hard not to tell :/ Just have to tell you guys instead. Its slowly hitting me that in two weeks I'll have my 6 weeks post birth check up. Its a massive clinic type day so there will be me with no baby and all these mum's with 6 week olds. I'm kinda dreading it tbh.

So many men are like that! and I agree that is very unfair :hugs: I would dread that as well 



Babylove100 said:


> Hi ladies, got my first ever bfp on Monday (a super squinter) was a proper bfp by weds but then started getting lighter and ended up bfn yesterday :-( af just started which in a way I'm relieved as it means I can move on and start trying again. Sorry for all your losses, life really sucks sometimes! :flower:

so sorry babylove I know so many who experienced a chemical and got pregnant straight away so good luck this cycle 

Wanting :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Yeah the epu where I went is a room in the labor and delivery ward and I got to hear a baby being born while I found out mine was dead.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Yeah the epu where I went is a room in the labor and delivery ward and I got to hear a baby being born while I found out mine was dead.

When I was brought in to deliver my daughter I remember hearing a girl moaning in labour and it was the noise you hear when baby close to being born except she kept crying no no, this went on for about an hour and I said to my midwife is that girl ok she sounds really distressed and I would have thought delivered by now, would you not do something for her ( it was that bad) she then told me she was only 20 weeks went in to early labour and no one could stop it and she was upset because her baby would die when born :cry: I was shocked and said why have you got her here where she has to listen to babies being born! 
my labour stopped there and then and if I had the choice I would have got off that bed and went home I was gutted for her. I did not have my daughter till the next day and they would not let me home 
I can only guess how devastated you were hearing that news :nope: 

I hope chatting here with us helps you heal :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh Niamh that's awful, but so kind of you to think of her. Both times I have gone for my scan at the ER now I have been in the same room (separated by curtain) as women finding out the genders of their babies. The hospitsl also plays a lullaby over the speakers when a baby is born. And I swear 82000 babies were born when I was there. 

I'm gutted about the news in my family. I know that's awful, but I cried all night snd slept awful. It's worse that I don't feel happy for them at all. I was cryingt to DH that I'm a horrible person because I'm not happy for them. Her and I talk about everything (literally) and they have been very fortunate in life together, which is great. But it's hard when you've had 4 years of struggles to watch life just wonderfully happen to others. They haven't had one roadblock or tough challenge come up yet, and now this was easy too (they weren't even trying last month) 
I didn't really sleep, I'm beside myself. My mom offered to come stay with me and just let me cry. I'll be okay. Just really hard timing. And I'm finding I want to avoid everyone now (hence the fb break). All I need is DH right now. And you ladies of course, who understand how hard this all is.


----------



## NDH

Oh my gosh Niamh that's awful! I mean on one hand I can see that it just isn't practical to have a separate ward for loss related visits but at the same time there's got to be a less cruel way what we're currently dealing with. I had a friend who had a stillbirth via csection recently and she was in the postnatal ward for 5 nights. She was in a private room at least so didn't have a baby crying *in* her room all night, but still the walls are pretty thin and that's got to be the last possible place any grieving mom wants to be.

Sunshine I'm so sorry :( it really doesn't seem fair that the things we so badly want happen easily for others. I hope you ger your rainbow soon.


----------



## wantingagirl

It sucks big time I understand aswell the unpracticality of the separations of wards. There not too bad here the scan room is outside the maternity ward and they have marked me down for 8.40 tomorrow further along ladies later on in the day. I got unlucky to be on the ward to be checked over they used to do it downstairs but the consultants are too busy to do it now so it's just midwives now. 

I'm really so scared what's going to happen tomorrow. 

Sunshine we will always be there for you, so sorry times are so hard for you but you have a great husband by the sounds of it and like you say us :hugs: no one quite understands it like someone that has gone through it. I have to be honest it is totally annoying for people that have got things to easily handed to them while we have to fight for it 

Think tho when it does happen it will make the news all that more special for all of us 


Xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Sunshine so sorry u are feeling so BAD!! I know how u feel a Cousin of mine Announced Newyears day the day my test was negative she having a baby only 2 days B4 my would've due date!! The kicker she's mine age and was done having kids!! :nope:

BIG :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

awe sunshine. I feel for you. It's always a good idea to take a facebook break. I hope you feel better soon!

Niamh that sounds awful! That poor girl!

I had a big temp spike this morning. Hoping it stays that way and means I o'd cause then I can expect a period in a couple weeks and actually start trying in February! We did pull out on the last BD that would have been close to O so should have successfully avoided this month lol. 

Got my 18KM run in this morning. Relaxing on the couch watching the packers play. Pretty good Sunday here! Hope you ladies have a good one :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Twins. 

Unbelievable. 


Been a tough 2015 so far. Wish I could hit the restart button. Take 2. 

DH wants to wait a cycle. He is really adamant about testing and finding out what's wrong. He says it's irresponsible to not wait for testing. I understand. But I'm stubborn and don't feel like showing him that lol. I told him I'd just get him drunk and see what happens ;) 

Way to go ajarvis for the run. I'm going back to the gym tomorrow and I CANT wait. Also have my ultrasound to make sure all is well and clear. My parents have also decided to take me to Florida in a week or two for a regroup and recharge week. Yay!

Hope you all are lovely today.


----------



## steph.

Babylove100 said:


> Hi ladies, got my first ever bfp on Monday (a super squinter) was a proper bfp by weds but then started getting lighter and ended up bfn yesterday :-( af just started which in a way I'm relieved as it means I can move on and start trying again. Sorry for all your losses, life really sucks sometimes! :flower:

Glad to see you over here babylove! From your ticker I can see we've been ttc for the same amount of time....feels likes forever!


Mummy2o that's really unfair to send you to the same place as the people who had live births. I worked briefly in obstetrics (only about 6 weeks) but the few people that had stillbilths/late miscarriages would give birth in the birth suite but then would either be sent to the gynaecology ward (as opposed to the obstetrics) or a general medical ward. I never thought what happened to them at the 6 week check up, but sending you to the same clinic as everyone else just seems really unthoughtful.

Sunshine I'm so sorry, that must have been really hard. I think it's a good idea to take a break from FB. Try not to think about anyone else or compare yourself to anyone else. Just focus on your specialist appointment in a few weeks and believe that everything will work out.:hugs:


----------



## steph.

Oops typed before I could see the above post. TWINS?!?!?! Are you freaking kidding me???


----------



## sunshine2014

Right?????????????? First try. Twins. 

but you're right. Focusing on my next steps and just believing.


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies. Feeling a bit down today. Af has gotten heavier and I have the doctors tonight to explain what happened. I'd really much rather just spend the day feeling sorry for myself instead of putting on a smile to the world and pretending all is ok. Sorry, don't mean to be down, I thought I was okayish yesterday but today is a new day and a new pity party :-(

Hope everyone else is doing ok.x


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry for your loss babylove. Your welcome here all the same. I hope you get a BFP soon.

Sunshine I don't blame you having a break. I'm in the same boat, for different reasons. Just take care of yourself and enjoy time with DH.


----------



## mummy2o

That's totally ok babylove. We all have days like that. Its been nearly 4 weeks since I've given birth to my son (late miscarriage) and even now I get bad days. Thursday was terrible, then I did look at his photo's for the first time and someone phoned me for funeral arrangements. Then I had some random spotting so thought the miscarriage wasn't over so I was pissed of with that. Its hard when all we want is the babies we've lost.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry mummy2o. My SIL went through the same thing and it's utterly heartbreaking.xx


----------



## steph.

Babylove I get days when I feel ok and really positive, and then days when I feel really sorry for myself and really frustrated that there is nothing I can do about it.

Mummy2o that must have been hard to look at his pictures for the first time, big hugs xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> awe sunshine. I feel for you. It's always a good idea to take a facebook break. I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Niamh that sounds awful! That poor girl!
> 
> I had a big temp spike this morning. Hoping it stays that way and means I o'd cause then I can expect a period in a couple weeks and actually start trying in February! We did pull out on the last BD that would have been close to O so should have successfully avoided this month lol.
> 
> Got my 18KM run in this morning. Relaxing on the couch watching the packers play. Pretty good Sunday here! Hope you ladies have a good one :)

So had a quick look at your chart and noticed the BD is noted were all of those safe ones as in you were careful :winkwink: cause I have gotten pregnant with BD 5 days before ovulation before it does look like you have ovulated my temps are weird LOL 



sunshine2014 said:


> Right?????????????? First try. Twins.
> 
> but you're right. Focusing on my next steps and just believing.

Twins the lucky duck :wacko: I wish her well but wow she is so lucky and they say we are more fertile after a MC and inclined to get pregnant with twins as well so you never know FX 




Babylove100 said:


> Morning ladies. Feeling a bit down today. Af has gotten heavier and I have the doctors tonight to explain what happened. I'd really much rather just spend the day feeling sorry for myself instead of putting on a smile to the world and pretending all is ok. Sorry, don't mean to be down, I thought I was okayish yesterday but today is a new day and a new pity party :-(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.x

Hey Babylove it is very normal to have bad days good luck at the doctor this evening :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

So sorry babylove, that must have been extremely difficult. I'm learning that those words don't mean much unless you've gone through it and can relate. But I hope you know I feel for your pain and loss. 

I was up all night with excruciating cramps. I'm glad I have my ultrasound today to make sure all is okay. Yesterday I had brown blood and no cramps. Today I have red and cramps. I'm hoping it's just that I was silly and did some exercises yesterday (sit ups, legs ups etc.), and was probably too soon. So I'll scratch the gym today. 

I talked to DH yesterday about waiting for testing. I'm stubborn and he usually just lets me be once I've made my mind up. But we had a bit of a disagreement on it, and I realized if would be irresponsible to TTC before testing. I don't want to put him through that again either if we can prevent. So it looks like I won't be trying until February at the earliest. Hopefully it doesn't take 6 weeks for af to come. 

How is everyone feeling today? I can't keep track of where everyone is but I feel like some should be around O or the tww?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine let us know how the doctor goes today and it wont be long before February is here :hugs:

I though maybe I had signs of OV but not sure and normally I know 100% I know your body changes after pregnancy 

after my son I noticed sore boobs and ewcm and then ovulation pain and sometimes it was very painful then the sore boobs would go and then the wait for AF these were all new symptoms for me never had them before. it will be interesting to see what my body does now but do not think I am in the TWW or anywhere near it to be honest LOL I would not really trust my temps either this cycle as I started them to late


----------



## sunshine2014

I should start temping again as well Niamh. I know, it's so confusing isn't it? Our bodies. Before my first mc I had 28 day cycles. Never late. No pms. I had it easy lol. After mc they went to 23 days and I had the worst af pains. It was tough to figure out when I O'd with the shorter cycle and I'm sure that's what postponed it so long. Now I'm wondering what I will have now :S always a learning curve lol


----------



## ajarvis

CelticNiamh said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> awe sunshine. I feel for you. It's always a good idea to take a facebook break. I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Niamh that sounds awful! That poor girl!
> 
> I had a big temp spike this morning. Hoping it stays that way and means I o'd cause then I can expect a period in a couple weeks and actually start trying in February! We did pull out on the last BD that would have been close to O so should have successfully avoided this month lol.
> 
> Got my 18KM run in this morning. Relaxing on the couch watching the packers play. Pretty good Sunday here! Hope you ladies have a good one :)
> 
> So had a quick look at your chart and noticed the BD is noted were all of those safe ones as in you were careful :winkwink: cause I have gotten pregnant with BD 5 days before ovulation before it does look like you have ovulated my temps are weird LOL
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Right?????????????? First try. Twins.
> 
> but you're right. Focusing on my next steps and just believing.Click to expand...
> 
> Twins the lucky duck :wacko: I wish her well but wow she is so lucky and they say we are more fertile after a MC and inclined to get pregnant with twins as well so you never know FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Feeling a bit down today. Af has gotten heavier and I have the doctors tonight to explain what happened. I'd really much rather just spend the day feeling sorry for myself instead of putting on a smile to the world and pretending all is ok. Sorry, don't mean to be down, I thought I was okayish yesterday but today is a new day and a new pity party :-(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok.xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Babylove it is very normal to have bad days good luck at the doctor this evening :hugs:Click to expand...

Ummmm. No lol. But the closest one was. BUT my temp this morning went back down to 36.41 so not sure if that was a false reading then?


----------



## wantingagirl

For anyone not on the fb group I have a d&c for tomorrow morning :wacko:

I have a retained placenta that's why I've been feeling so crap and my tests are dark xx


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> For anyone not on the fb group I have a d&c for tomorrow morning :wacko:
> 
> I have a retained placenta that's why I've been feeling so crap and my tests are dark xx

Ah so sorry wanting :hugs: thinking of you and hope you start to feel better soon.xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> For anyone not on the fb group I have a d&c for tomorrow morning :wacko:
> 
> I have a retained placenta that's why I've been feeling so crap and my tests are dark xx
> 
> Ah so sorry wanting :hugs: thinking of you and hope you start to feel better soon.xxClick to expand...

Thanks Hun - I will just be glad to get it over with tomorrow but hope it isn't too sore after and successful with no complications xx


----------



## sunshine2014

AND....I also need to have a d&c.

It's taking everything in my right now to not have a freakout/ cursing never ending session. WTH. I went in today to see what was up, and they didn't tell me anything except I need to have a d&c. I'm SO frustrated. I should have just had it in the first place. I went through that excrutiating pain and trauma for nothing at all.

Wanting, trust me...the d&c is way better. I left my last one with NO pain whatsoever, and only minor bleeding for a day. I was grocery shopping both the day of (probably due to meds) and the next day I had guests over. I am ONLY doing the d&C from now on.

I'm still annoyed that I went through all that only to end up back at square one. Can I seriously catch a break now?! :(


----------



## sunshine2014

wantingagirl said:


> For anyone not on the fb group I have a d&c for tomorrow morning :wacko:
> 
> I have a retained placenta that's why I've been feeling so crap and my tests are dark xx

I'm so sorry to hear this, but having been through the d&C and knowing how easy it is...I'm happy that we get to move forward this week. It will be one step closer. I wonder if I also had a retained placenta? Did they tell you much about it? They didn't tell me what the product was this time, so I have no idea.


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry you both ended up needeing a d&c after all that :(


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry to hear that! Sunshine why do you need a D&C? I thought you were feeling better?

Now I feel like I should get a PG test and see if there's a line.


----------



## sunshine2014

They didn't tell me how much was in there but I went for the ultrasound today and there's still some left :( I also woke up last night at 4am to major cramps. So I should have known something wasn't right. It's booked for Wednesday.

C'est la vie. 

I feel like I'm turning into Debbie downer on here lately. Sorry ladies. Sunshine will be in full force again soon once this damn debacle is done with lol


----------



## ajarvis

Awe. I hope you feel better and the procedure is quick for you. :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Oh no, so sorry sunshine, that majorly sucks. Can't believe that after all that, it's still not over.

Ajarvis I decided to take a hpt too, finally worked up the courage since finding out about the mc. Thankfully it's bfn, never thought I'd be so happy to not even see a squinter. I am cd11 today and usually O on cd18 so I hope ovulation doesn't get delayed much, I am feeling good about 3rd time lucky!


----------



## mummy2o

Don't worry sunshine. You have every right to be annoyed. Wednesday isn't far away and hopefully you'll be back to your old self soon.

I should take a pregnancy test also. Just to check everything is negative. Was going to take one this morning, but I've had really broken sleep tonight. AF is due Thursday though, so might as well wait until the end of the weekend and see if she comes. Getting annoyed with all this spotting though and wish AF would come to sort it out.


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies. Feeling much better today, think going to the docs helped and there a record on my file now which is what I wanted. Cd3 and af is much lighter and less painful today so that's good too. I'm ready for February!x


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm so happy for all these bfn. That must feel great. I can't wait to be there, although I don't expect I'll even be ready to test until March. But I'm kinda feeling like throwing in the towel, and not actively trying to go through this again. I still want to try but I'm terrified to be in this situation again. 

Wantingagirl - so sorry you're going through this also. It's so frustrating isn't it? Is your procedure this morning? I'll be thinking Of you and I hope yiu get lots of rest and relaxation. Try not to stress about the procedure itself. It's only 15-20 minutes and I'm sure it will go smoothly. 

Steph - I feel good about your third time also. My fingers are crossed for you. Yay for bfn. 

Babylove - February is In sight! You're almost there :) 

Mummy2o - thanks for the kind words. I was very annoyed. But that doesn't get anywhere so now I'm just trying to ignore everything lol. Just relaxing and going where I need to go when I need to. 

I'm just taking each minute as it comes and feeling so thankful that my Family is amazing and taking me away. I just want to escape it all and not think of anything mc or hospital related :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> They didn't tell me how much was in there but I went for the ultrasound today and there's still some left :( I also woke up last night at 4am to major cramps. So I should have known something wasn't right. It's booked for Wednesday.
> 
> C'est la vie.
> 
> I feel like I'm turning into Debbie downer on here lately. Sorry ladies. Sunshine will be in full force again soon once this damn debacle is done with lol

Oh Hun so sorry you still have to face that, but at least they can test the little bit left behind (struggling what to call that as it feels wrong to say product :nope:) 
hopefully this will help you on your way to a rainbow baby and do not feel back about sharing your feeling and being low :hugs: it is normal and better out than in 



steph. said:


> Oh no, so sorry sunshine, that majorly sucks. Can't believe that after all that, it's still not over.
> 
> Ajarvis I decided to take a hpt too, finally worked up the courage since finding out about the mc. Thankfully it's bfn, never thought I'd be so happy to not even see a squinter. I am cd11 today and usually O on cd18 so I hope ovulation doesn't get delayed much, I am feeling good about 3rd time lucky!

glad it is negative Steph one step closer to TCC and catching that egg 3rd times the charm :hugs:

Wanting update us when your able hope your ok and am thinking of you 

I am having a bad morning well moment I think just feeling very sad today I miss my mom sooooo much, I want to be still pregnant and looking forward to my 12 week scan not wondering if my body is broken and will it take ages to get pregnant again. maybe it is stupid hormones messing me up! :dohh: I will just have to shake it off I have a doctor appointment at 3 this afternoon scared I will break down and cry hate when that happens :dohh:

so anyone else notice that there cervical mucus is either pink to brown stained is that normal good or bad sign for TCC as in no chance of getting pregnant with it there!


----------



## steph.

Sunshine I totally get the feeling of wanting to escape. I used that exact phrase to my dh tonight while looking up some where to go for a weekend getaway. I don't think my dh gets it though :( He has his job, his life out of this house and even though he was dissapointed about the mcs, it's not all consuming for him like it is for me. 

Niamh I think the worst part in all this are all the unknown. The not knowing if their is something wrong with us, if and when we'll get pregnant, if we'll have another miscarriage. If we could see into the future it would make things a lot less stressful!

As for the cm, it was brown until yesterday but today it was clear. Hoping it stays that way.

I've gone from feeling positive about 3rd x lucky to convincing myself I'll have another mc. I know this will sound totally crazy, and I swear I'm not a weirdo but hear me out. It seems whenever something bad is about to happen I keep seeing repeating numbers on the clock. Whenever I look at the time it's 14:14 or 22:44 ect. It first happened when I was pregnant with dd2, she was then born with a lymphatic malformation, had to have two procedures done when she was tiny, and thankfully now it's gone but was incredibly stressful at the time because I thought my dd would be deformed for life. Then it happened again for about a month before my chemical. Then in the week before this mc. And now it's happening again! Can someone call me crazy, because I think this flipping clock is dooming my next pregnancy!


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh Steph. I'm a bit superstitious like that too. I believe in signs and what things mean, so I totally understand. BUT I don't think it means something bad will happen. You're more aware of it is all, I find that happens to me as well. You're focused on it and therefore paying attention to it more. So I wouldn't worry that it's telling you bad is to come, perhaps it's just acknowledging what bad did come. So turn those clocks around girl!!! 

Wantingagirl - thinking of you! Hope it's going well right now. 

Niamh - I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I am sorry for your loss. But i am confident your mom is with you through this journey right now. Looking down on you and giving your strength. So try to hold your head high and make her proud. Good will come of this, it has to. 

A friend told me today that our Babies just aren't ready yet. They're working on being perfect. I like that. 

Hoping- hope you're okay! Haven't seem you on here for awhile. I feel I'm missing lots of the fb group lol. But sending happy vibes your way!


----------



## Sis4Us

Celtic I know how u feel I think it's the lack of HCG w me when my numbers drop to negative I just feel so horrible! I hope u feel better soon :hugs:

Steph Im The same way I see signs can u see my 1st MC all on the 5th my boys where both born on the 5th!! So yes I see the pattern and other sign too!! It will make u Bat Sh1+ Crazy so try not to let it!! ;)


AFM I guess I Od not sure how well since I spotted that day and the day after and my temps where kinda low so :shrug:
Not holding my breath on this cycle since DH hasn't been taking his Supps!! :nope:
I am starting my P and E today and we shall see I usually get the IP dip so I will know!! ;)


----------



## ajarvis

niamh :hugs: hope you feel better. No idea about the pink/brown. I'm curious too. Cause I've had the same thing. Fertility friend tells me even with the dip I had in temp yesterday I still ovulated. It went back up a bit this morning so I'm guessing that's why? 

Sunshine I'm glad you have supportive family! It's so helpful and important! I shouldn't be testing til March either! We can test together lol. March or end Feb. 

sis4us looks like we're all wondering the same thing about cm and O!

AFM My chart and fertility friend I guess say I ovulated 3 days ago. There was one BD at the far end of my fertile period but that's it. So hopefully we were good enough to avoid this month ha. I'm "scheduled" for AF on the 27th. We shall see. I had more spotting after my long run again this weekend. Which apparently can be normal, but I've never had it before. So don't know what to think! Supposed to do 20 this weekend. Haven't decided yet. I just don't know what to think. So weird not knowing what my body is doing! AF is supposed to be next week so I think I'm just going to wait and see what happens. Cause I have no horrible pain - have what feels like muscle pain and should be cause I ran 18K lol - just some spotting not alot of bleeding. I hope waiting is ok.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks girls :hugs:

Feeling a lot better now, just sharing helps doesn't it :flower:

so had my appointment with my doctor and she was lovely very supportive she did a random blood sugar test and it came back high 10 I was just the hour after lunch which was a healthy one! so back tomorrow for a GTT and A1C and l

looks like my meter is way off the mark it is an old one though :shrug:

but at least I will know now if I need help to lower them


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh it does help! Sharing is the best instead of keeping it in. 

Ajarvis - sounds good! Can't wait for March. 

I started a TTC journal. Woot woot.


----------



## Sis4Us

I finally made one too so tired of shutting down pregnancy threads so I figured that would be the best way to keep track!!


----------



## ajarvis

I talked to my midwife and spotting is completely normal. Especially after a miscarriage that was 12 weeks along. It's kind of like a mini post partum. So may spot again after the 20KM this weekend just from the increased exercise, and activity plus everything in there being so sensitive. Good to know!


----------



## sunshine2014

Glad to hear all is well ajarvis. Way to go! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks. Puts my mind more at ease that's for sure. I figured it was fine, but having a miscarriage sure plays around with your head!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine link to your journal please :flower:

Sis4us Off to check out yours :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmmm how do I link it ? Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-my-baby-sunshine-ttc-1-after-2-losses.html


Did that work. 

?


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-my-baby-sunshine-ttc-1-after-2-losses.html
> 
> 
> Did that work.
> 
> ?

yep :)

I had to change my chart I had added in the bleeding I had before mc really began but should of used the 4 of January :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

CelticNiamh said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-my-baby-sunshine-ttc-1-after-2-losses.html
> 
> 
> Did that work.
> 
> ?
> 
> yep :)
> 
> I had to change my chart I had added in the bleeding I had before mc really began but should of used the 4 of January :dohh:Click to expand...

So should I be counting from the day the miscarriage really started (Jan 2nd not dec 29th)? If I do that then I'm having a 100% normal cycle this month and a January 17th ovulation date would make perfect sense.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-my-baby-sunshine-ttc-1-after-2-losses.html
> 
> 
> Did that work.
> 
> ?
> 
> yep :)
> 
> I had to change my chart I had added in the bleeding I had before mc really began but should of used the 4 of January :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So should I be counting from the day the miscarriage really started (Jan 2nd not dec 29th)? If I do that then I'm having a 100% normal cycle this month and a January 17th ovulation date would make perfect sense.Click to expand...

yep day you lost baby is cycle day 1 :hugs: and delighted your cycle is normal so far :happydance:


----------



## sunshine2014

Woah!!! So what do I count? The day I saw the baby come out, or tomorrow with my d&c? This is so confusing. 

I'm glad your cycles match up ajarvis. Woot. Celtic you are cycle smartiepants girl! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Agree with sunshine! Thanks for that info niamh! It's great! I'm going to see if I can update fertility friend too. Makes alot more sense! 

I would guess sunshine that you would start at the D&C cause you probably still have a fair amount of HCG in your system if you needed the D&C? But I know nothing. Sorry.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-my-baby-sunshine-ttc-1-after-2-losses.html
> 
> 
> Did that work.
> 
> ?
> 
> yep :)
> 
> I had to change my chart I had added in the bleeding I had before mc really began but should of used the 4 of January :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So should I be counting from the day the miscarriage really started (Jan 2nd not dec 29th)? If I do that then I'm having a 100% normal cycle this month and a January 17th ovulation date would make perfect sense.Click to expand...




sunshine2014 said:


> Woah!!! So what do I count? The day I saw the baby come out, or tomorrow with my d&c? This is so confusing.
> 
> I'm glad your cycles match up ajarvis. Woot. Celtic you are cycle smartiepants girl! :)

oh you made me giggle :hugs: I only figured it out today and changed my chart I would use DNC date as CD1 :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwwww man. Okayyyyyyyyy. 

Lol


----------



## ajarvis

Niamh Chart ninja lol. That just came to my head ha.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Niamh Chart ninja lol. That just came to my head ha.

:haha::haha:

Sunshine I know pooey it is but, it will be straight forward after that :hugs: 
good luck tomorrow as well we will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Thank you. I'm to go to the hospital at noon. No food after midnight tonight. I'm going to be a bit grumpy without my tea in the morning lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

CelticNiamh said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-my-baby-sunshine-ttc-1-after-2-losses.html
> 
> 
> Did that work.
> 
> ?
> 
> yep :)
> 
> I had to change my chart I had added in the bleeding I had before mc really began but should of used the 4 of January :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So should I be counting from the day the miscarriage really started (Jan 2nd not dec 29th)? If I do that then I'm having a 100% normal cycle this month and a January 17th ovulation date would make perfect sense.Click to expand...
> 
> yep day you lost baby is cycle day 1 :hugs: and delighted your cycle is normal so far :happydance:Click to expand...

This is great to know. I was wondering how it would work! This week I kept feeling like I normally do when I am ovulating and I thought that couldn't be possible so soon after mc but going by day of mc being cd 1, I would actually be right on time for O!


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck today sunshine and hopefully you can start your TTC with no complications.

Apparently I got told off for sharing my story with someone, just because she was having a difficult pregnancy, then I told her she was rubbing it in my face that she was pregnant, so we kinda had a falling out. I'm guessing its mainly hormones as mine haven't full left yet. I know as I'm crying at everything, which I do after I give birth.

Got Daniel's funeral on the 29th and I'm hoping AF starts before then so I can look forward to it and get some closure.

AFM spotting has hopefully stopped again (its almost been 24 hours since my last episode, wishful thinking it was implantation bleeding twice so it could be twins but doubt it) but getting some mild cramps on and off. Common in both pregnancy and AF arrival so can't really pin point it on one yet.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> Good luck today sunshine and hopefully you can start your TTC with no complications.
> 
> Apparently I got told off for sharing my story with someone, just because she was having a difficult pregnancy, then I told her she was rubbing it in my face that she was pregnant, so we kinda had a falling out. I'm guessing its mainly hormones as mine haven't full left yet. I know as I'm crying at everything, which I do after I give birth.
> 
> Got Daniel's funeral on the 29th and I'm hoping AF starts before then so I can look forward to it and get some closure.
> 
> AFM spotting has hopefully stopped again (its almost been 24 hours since my last episode, wishful thinking it was implantation bleeding twice so it could be twins but doubt it) but getting some mild cramps on and off. Common in both pregnancy and AF arrival so can't really pin point it on one yet.

:hugs: say it was hormones on her part as well :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommy2o Now I am fully awake my brain was not fully alert on my part this morning ( up all night with my baby ) but now I am I am kinda annoyed for you! I mean pregnancy does not make you stupid, who moans at a friend who recently lost a baby about how crappy she feels yea her hormones are probably to blame but :growlmad::nope: no wonder you got upset. her timing was shit 
:wacko:

I have a friend I met her before Christmas and she told me she was expecting she was 16 weeks and was not happy about it at all she was still coming to terms with it and had only told her close family she was very sick still, but she is always the type to moan about how fat she is etc now do not get me wrong I understand how uncomfortable you can get when pregnant but would not be very negative about it , I had told her I was pregnant, but she does not know I MC when I was talking to her I think I said aren't we lucky we can have them :growlmad: 

man I would take morning sickness up to the day I delivered if it meant I had a healthy baby in my arms.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ugh that sounds annoying. So sorry for your inconsiderate friend. I agree, take some time away and let her moan to someone else. 

Niamh - you're so lucky you were up with your babe all day lol! I'm sorry you're tired though. <3 coffee? Tea? 

Surgery is today. DH is letting me have a tea!!! Yay!!!!! But before 8am so I'm drinking it now. I also asked if I could have one blueberry, he said no but I snuck one anyways lol. Don't worry, I chewed if extra well ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everything goes smoothly today Sunshine!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Ugh that sounds annoying. So sorry for your inconsiderate friend. I agree, take some time away and let her moan to someone else.
> 
> Niamh - you're so lucky you were up with your babe all day lol! I'm sorry you're tired though. <3 coffee? Tea?
> 
> Surgery is today. DH is letting me have a tea!!! Yay!!!!! But before 8am so I'm drinking it now. I also asked if I could have one blueberry, he said no but I snuck one anyways lol. Don't worry, I chewed if extra well ;)

lol to the blueberry :haha::haha: yea I am lucky:cloud9: it did not even bother me,it is part of the parcel of having babies and I roll with it :flower: he went down great woke up I fed him then woke to him getting sick poor little guy and then I could not sleep because I was worried about him every time he moved I was up checking him think he had trapped wind but he is great now and yea I had to wait for my cuppa had to go fasting to the doctor for bloods :dohh:

so had my bloods taken this morning A1c and fasting and 2 others 4 little vials I do not think my fast one will be accurate as not enough sleep and the 30 minute walk to the surgery (hubby had to drive to Dublin over an hour away) so could not get a lift with him, he normally works a few minute down the road so handy, but I should have the results next wednesday


----------



## ajarvis

Haha. Don't blame you for stealing a blueberry! Good luck today!


----------



## sunshine2014

.......and I'm off. Suddenly really nervous, although I keep telling myself how good that morphine is haha


----------



## KozmikKitten

hang in there sunshine! I hope your d&c is as uneventful as mine.


----------



## yazoo

I've just been reading some of your thread Niamh and can relate to a lot of it. I remember you from the GD thread when I was expecting my Ds. You were a great help. I'm just going through a miscarriage at the minute. I am also in Ireland and breast feeding my 20 month old. This is my second loss. I lost my my first ds is 2011 at 22 weeks. I can't believe our bad luck. Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Yazoo I am so sorry you find your self here but good to see you :hugs: hope you are ok and being looked after and I hope we help you heal :hugs:

are you on the extended breastfeeding in Ireland group by any chance :flower: great support


----------



## yazoo

I am indeed. I've just thrawled through it looking for a thread about the TTC while breastfeeding group. 
I have started to have pass very small clots tonight. No pain at all yet. X


----------



## wantingagirl

My journals in my signature if anyone wants to come feel free :) xx


----------



## NDH

Good luck sunshine I hope it went well?

Mummy I'm confused - was your pregnant friend upset at you for sharing in about your loss with her or for sharing it with someone else? I can kind of understand pregnant women not wanting to hear about bad things to protect their bubble but her reaction is still not cool :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazoo said:


> I am indeed. I've just thrawled through it looking for a thread about the TTC while breastfeeding group.
> I have started to have pass very small clots tonight. No pain at all yet. X



Small world yazoo I am Niamh ui Cheallaigh I can add you to the ttc while breastfeeding find me on the breastfeeding one and I remember you as well from the GD thread took me a minute to remember :flower:
we have a lovely group as well and Wanting will add you to that one as well

I hope it all goes smoothly and you do not have to much pain :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep just let me know Hun I can add you and anyone else. So sorry for ur losses xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

I updated the 1st thread but wanted to share the two little pictures I found I think they sum up our little expanding group some where we can let it all out and remember our babies and say good bye in our own special way as we move forward in our TCC journey to Rainbow babies ​Wanting we could add a link to the group or your facebook page link so people can add you as a friend and be added to our group if they like to join us there :flower:
 



Attached Files:







d16600a8c7e8fb4ea782efa51790e59b.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









fb46a4cce2572130b4e3d96ffe03d294.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hope2bmother

Hiiiiiiii ladies! I've got some serious catching up to do on here! I've been mostly on FB, but see some new faces/names here! I have to finish up some (long overdue) thank you notes for our wedding gifts, but will be back later to see what's been going on here. Hugs!


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> I updated the 1st thread but wanted to share the two little pictures I found I think they sum up our little expanding group some where we can let it all out and remember our babies and say good bye in our own special way as we move forward in our TCC journey to Rainbow babies ​Wanting we could add a link to the group or your facebook page link so people can add you as a friend and be added to our group if they like to join us there :flower:

I'm not sure how to link it Hun xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Or maybe on front page say they can pm me to add or request it on the front page with a list of all the usernames and who's done and not done?


----------



## sunshine2014

Back from my d&c. On the couch watching four weddings and a funeral. DH is on dirt tonight so I'll enjoy every Minute. 

Just concerned that the dr said he can't test my progesterone if I get pregnant. Ugh. I don't want to wait 3 months for all of the tests. I don't know what to do.


----------



## NDH

I was just reading that you can order saliva test kits online and send them to a lab to have you progesterone levels tested that way (supposedly more accurate than blood tests anyway). How odd your Dr can't test progesteone when pregnant that makes no sense.


----------



## sunshine2014

And frustrating! He said he needs to test on day 21 to see how the lining of the uterus is. If it's not plump there's not enough progesterone. So if you're pregnant it's not accurate. 
I've compromised with DH -- we're going to get the blood work done for clotting, and for genetics. THEN we aren't going to actively try (well he's not lol. I am ;) ) after that. The progesterone can't be done until I've had a few cycles so it can all be built back up. 

So confusing I know.


----------



## jumpingo

this thread has been getting good PR on other threads around BnB, so i've been lurking, but finally saying hi...

i read on FF that you should put CD1 as the first day of full bleeding. (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Charting-after-miscarriage.html) i started bleeding a sunday and passed the baby the next day, so i marked sunday as CD1. i guess it all depends on how much bleeding? seems quite subjective...:shrug::wacko: but for people who were saying their cycles were "off," my first post MC cycle was shorter than pre-MC, but i think it has bounced back now on this 2nd cycle, though i guess i won't know until AF shows...:shrug: we were planning on preventing until march because of a family wedding i refuse to miss, but i think we might try, if a relaxed approach is even possible for me?:wacko:, from february.

p.s. without sounding needy/demanding:shy:, i would prefer not to get any "i'm sorry for your loss"es. a wave and/or a hello will do for me!:friends: thanks...:hugs:


----------



## steph.

Hey Jumpingo! The good PR comment made me laugh :haha: I'm counting cd1 as first day of full bleed too, although I passed the baby the next day. Now cd13. It's interesting you said you first cycle was shorter as I conceived my dd1 after a mc despite using condoms around the time ovulation should have occured, I always thought dh had super sperm that lived for like a week but maybe I just ovulated earlier. Maybe I should start testing with my opks now!

I went to see the recurrent mc specialist today and she was awesome. She thinks that we could just have had bad luck but we got blood taken for all the testing today and then I have a uterine mri in a couple of weeks and dh will have a sperm dna fragmentation test. She said she reckons our chances of having a normal pregnancy next time are good though and there is no need to wait to ttc. If there is a genetic issue our options would be ivf or to keep trying naturally until we make a healthy baby. If there is a uterine septum I could have it lasered off but then we would need to wait a further 3 months to ttc. So we'll take our chances and go ahead with ttc now. We'll go back to see her in 3 weeks to get results and if I am lucky enough to be pregnant by then we'll start treatment as necessary. 

Sunshine I did ask about the aspirin, and she said she wouldn't recommend starting it unless there is a proven clotting problem because NSAIDs have been shown to increase chances of miscarriage. And if there is a clotting problem, heparin works better than the aspirin.

So I guess that's it, I'm waiting to O and hoping we get it right this time. If we do conceive this month, it would probably mean missing out on my bil's wedding. My dd will be flower girl so I'd love to go, but I am hoping Sod's law will get me and I'll get pregnant with my rainbow.


----------



## jumpingo

steph,
it's always nice to feel "properly taken care of" by doctors/specialists (or anyone, really!) isn't it?!

and yes, i started temping soon after my miscarriage and FF was saying i Oed on CD13, when i normally Oed on CD15 (and once on 17) so 13 last month and 14 this month are not way earlier, but on the earlier end. so, entirely possible that's what happened with your daughter! or, your husband DOES have super :spermy:. :haha:


----------



## NDH

Hi jmpingo, welcome :hi: 
I bled for two weeks before my MC so counting that way wouldn't have worked for me. I counted the day I passed the baby as CD1 and ovulated 16 days later and AF arrived on CD 29 (though was a chemical as I got a +hpt on CD26)

Steph sounds like a promising appointment. I hope your tests either all come back clear or something easily treatable.


----------



## mummy2o

NDH said:


> Good luck sunshine I hope it went well?
> 
> Mummy I'm confused - was your pregnant friend upset at you for sharing in about your loss with her or for sharing it with someone else? I can kind of understand pregnant women not wanting to hear about bad things to protect their bubble but her reaction is still not cool :nope:

It was a group of us. I was actually sharing my story with someone else, but she just happened to over hear. So like that's my fault in the first place. However, there are a lot of different factors between her and me in the first place. She's generally pretty healthy and I have allergies more or less daily, her baby is slightly older than mine was, so she will probably be able to make it and have her's saved etc. I can see it from her point of view, but I wasn't even speaking to her.



yazoo said:


> I've just been reading some of your thread Niamh and can relate to a lot of it. I remember you from the GD thread when I was expecting my Ds. You were a great help. I'm just going through a miscarriage at the minute. I am also in Ireland and breast feeding my 20 month old. This is my second loss. I lost my my first ds is 2011 at 22 weeks. I can't believe our bad luck. Xx

Welcome to the group. I've had a late loss and early loss also, just the other way round. 



sunshine2014 said:


> Back from my d&c. On the couch watching four weddings and a funeral. DH is on dirt tonight so I'll enjoy every Minute.
> 
> Just concerned that the dr said he can't test my progesterone if I get pregnant. Ugh. I don't want to wait 3 months for all of the tests. I don't know what to do.

I'm glad the D&C went ok. I'm sorry the doctor can't test your progesterone. Another member from ages ago had 3 miscarriages in a row then went on to have a healthy baby, just before her testing started. So you might get lucky.



jumpingo said:


> this thread has been getting good PR on other threads around BnB, so i've been lurking, but finally saying hi...
> 
> i read on FF that you should put CD1 as the first day of full bleeding. (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Charting-after-miscarriage.html) i started bleeding a sunday and passed the baby the next day, so i marked sunday as CD1. i guess it all depends on how much bleeding? seems quite subjective...:shrug::wacko: but for people who were saying their cycles were "off," my first post MC cycle was shorter than pre-MC, but i think it has bounced back now on this 2nd cycle, though i guess i won't know until AF shows...:shrug: we were planning on preventing until march because of a family wedding i refuse to miss, but i think we might try, if a relaxed approach is even possible for me?:wacko:, from february.
> 
> p.s. without sounding needy/demanding:shy:, i would prefer not to get any "i'm sorry for your loss"es. a wave and/or a hello will do for me!:friends: thanks...:hugs:

Welcome here Jump. I really like this group, and these are lovely ladies here.



steph. said:


> Hey Jumpingo! The good PR comment made me laugh :haha: I'm counting cd1 as first day of full bleed too, although I passed the baby the next day. Now cd13. It's interesting you said you first cycle was shorter as I conceived my dd1 after a mc despite using condoms around the time ovulation should have occured, I always thought dh had super sperm that lived for like a week but maybe I just ovulated earlier. Maybe I should start testing with my opks now!
> 
> I went to see the recurrent mc specialist today and she was awesome. She thinks that we could just have had bad luck but we got blood taken for all the testing today and then I have a uterine mri in a couple of weeks and dh will have a sperm dna fragmentation test. She said she reckons our chances of having a normal pregnancy next time are good though and there is no need to wait to ttc. If there is a genetic issue our options would be ivf or to keep trying naturally until we make a healthy baby. If there is a uterine septum I could have it lasered off but then we would need to wait a further 3 months to ttc. So we'll take our chances and go ahead with ttc now. We'll go back to see her in 3 weeks to get results and if I am lucky enough to be pregnant by then we'll start treatment as necessary.
> 
> Sunshine I did ask about the aspirin, and she said she wouldn't recommend starting it unless there is a proven clotting problem because NSAIDs have been shown to increase chances of miscarriage. And if there is a clotting problem, heparin works better than the aspirin.
> 
> So I guess that's it, I'm waiting to O and hoping we get it right this time. If we do conceive this month, it would probably mean missing out on my bil's wedding. My dd will be flower girl so I'd love to go, but I am hoping Sod's law will get me and I'll get pregnant with my rainbow.

That could make sense. I took baby aspirin with my first miscarriage, but didn't take any for DD and my later one. 

I hope your tests come back ok, but it sounds like your doing the right steps and in good hands.


----------



## CelticNiamh

HI Jumpingo :wave: the goog PR made me giggle as well but that is nice :flower:

Yea I am using CD1 of heavy bleeding happens to be the same day I passed baby as well 

Sunshine I am sure you can use progesterone if you got pregnant now, as far as I am aware it does not harm to take it when pregnant but can really help if progesterone is low but you can eat healthy and take some supplements to help increase the lining in the uterus and support egg production and implantation and way enjoy Not trying but trying :haha: 

Steph so glad it was a good appointment :happydance:


----------



## Love4you

My goodness, I left for a few days and this thread is hopping. Such a great group of ladies. 
I tried to read up on what I missed but I got lost somewhere.
I hope everybody is finding the help and answers they need to get through their loss.
Im sure my loss was due to chromosomes as I'm 38 and hubby is 45. Not the best for TTC.
I started taking coq-10 as I read some studies saying it helped improve egg quality. And of course my prenatals and extra folic acid. Lovely.
And now I'm on antibiotics for mastitis. My daughter is 18 months and no idea why I'd get it now. Life is just kicking me in the butt this month.
And still no AF either and no signs of ovulation? I lost the baby on 12/30 so thought I'd notice something/anything by now. 
You ladies who have noticed ovulation after your loss, did you still get ewcm and did anybody do a cervix check? I've been monitoring both and haven't seen anything yet. It's kind of disheartening that I can't even try to get pregnant yet. 
I hope you lovely ladies are getting through the days ok. I'm pretty good until I have to talk about it then the tears start. It's getting a little easier each day. 
I hope to hear that some of you are in the TWW soon. Our group deserves all of the BFPs.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Love4you ouch on the masitiis I actually thought I was getting it myself my boobs were so sore but it went away phew, I am taking Q10 as well Im 39 lucky hubby is younger :haha: 36 on Ovulation subtle signs I check my cervix and it feels soft and some what ewcm :shrug: nothing that makes me go yep that is ovulation for sure though


----------



## NDH

mummy2o said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Good luck sunshine I hope it went well?
> 
> Mummy I'm confused - was your pregnant friend upset at you for sharing in about your loss with her or for sharing it with someone else? I can kind of understand pregnant women not wanting to hear about bad things to protect their bubble but her reaction is still not cool :nope:
> 
> It was a group of us. I was actually sharing my story with someone else, but she just happened to over hear. So like that's my fault in the first place. However, there are a lot of different factors between her and me in the first place. She's generally pretty healthy and I have allergies more or less daily, her baby is slightly older than mine was, so she will probably be able to make it and have her's saved etc. I can see it from her point of view, but I wasn't even speaking to her.Click to expand...

That's really quite disgraceful :growlmad:


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> this thread has been getting good PR on other threads around BnB, so i've been lurking, but finally saying hi...
> 
> i read on FF that you should put CD1 as the first day of full bleeding. (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Charting-after-miscarriage.html) i started bleeding a sunday and passed the baby the next day, so i marked sunday as CD1. i guess it all depends on how much bleeding? seems quite subjective...:shrug::wacko: but for people who were saying their cycles were "off," my first post MC cycle was shorter than pre-MC, but i think it has bounced back now on this 2nd cycle, though i guess i won't know until AF shows...:shrug: we were planning on preventing until march because of a family wedding i refuse to miss, but i think we might try, if a relaxed approach is even possible for me?:wacko:, from february.
> 
> p.s. without sounding needy/demanding:shy:, i would prefer not to get any "i'm sorry for your loss"es. a wave and/or a hello will do for me!:friends: thanks...:hugs:

:hi: I'm sick of hearing that word too nice for people to say but only so many times you can say it. Wow good PR :haha: it is a great group we have here we also have a great secret fb group if you want to join x


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2o I agree that is completely awful how selfish of her. 

I'm really not sure what my body is doing yet. After BM this morning I had a fair amount of ewcm cramping in legs, tummy and back but hard to tell as just had the d&c Tuesday. My temp went down again today so don't know if it will shoot back up. I hope I don't ovulate this soon. It would be nice to actually to see my body go back to normal but know I haven't had enough time for my lining to build up.

I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Sunshine glad that the d&c went well. Great info about tests from NdH. I luv the (he isn't I am) :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

So was thinking if Niamh is ok doing it as I don't know if I can edit your first post? 

Is everything ok with putting on the front page my fb details or the group details or both so anyone can be requested to be added? Then I was thinking if anyone wants to put there journal on the front page so all of us in the group can see it and can pop into to say hi if they would like to? They maybe can be added to front page too? I can also put them in a document on the fb group for reference. I haven't done a document with peoples usernames on the fb group to match there real name as I don't know if everyone is comfortable with that. Let me know :) 

Here's my journal 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rnal-mum-2-boys-2-girls-3-losses-3-a-266.html


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine glad your d&c went ok! Sounds like you have a good plan going forward!

Jumpingo welcome!

Steph hopefully your testing gives you some answers.

I'm also now using the first day of my actual miscarriage as day 1 of my cycle. I'm waiting on AF. February 1 should be here at the latest. My chart is all over the place. Lately I haven't been sleeping full nights. So I temp every morning at 5:15 or so, but I'll be awake at 3, 4 etc. driving me nuts. But we'll just have to see what happens I guess. Yay waiting right? lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Wantingagirl how did your d&c go? Mine was smooth. I slept for 12 hours last night. I feel better. Just hoping my hcg levels drop nicely now. I'm leaving for Florida Monday so I won't be able to get the tests done until I get back. So we'll see. I'm curious but I also know if af shows, the hcg is gone lol. Last time I was super high and it took 5 weeks after my d&c. This time I was 9.100 before d&c and I'd passed the baby and placenta before that. So I'm HOPING it doesn't take 6 weeks it's time. Ugh that would not be cool. 

Steph - I'm so glad you like the lady. I hope she offers your more guidance and information. But I agree. With 2 healthy girls you could have just had bad luck :(. Im hoping that's all it is for me too. Seem likely? 

I'm slowly coming around to the idea that I have to wait. I'll be a sitting duck. I'm a HUGE planner but every time I do that I get kicked in the butt. So I'm going to try to take a step back on the planning bit and focus on each day. 

Did I tell you all that DH are moving at the end of March?? He starts a new job in July. I am slightly happy I won't have to be moving 8 months pregnant. But I would have taken if Of course. So now we will at least be all settled in for a few months. I can teach for a few months into next school year. It will be better. Right? :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine glad your doing ok :hugs: and enjoy the trip to Florida and a big move in March excellent you know what they say though new house new baby


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Niamh. How are you feeling? Have you O'd? Are you and DH trying still? I'm on bed rest so I'm around a lot on bnb lol. Right now im watching the BCB reality show the Midwives. It's good. I'm guessing it takes place mostly in manchestrr. Tv marathon for me today.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Niamh. How are you feeling? Have you O'd? Are you and DH trying still? I'm on bed rest so I'm around a lot on bnb lol. Right now im watching the BCB reality show the Midwives. It's good. I'm guessing it takes place mostly in manchestrr. Tv marathon for me today.

I am not to bad :flower: have no clue if I have ovulated yet still having fun:sex: we shall see I guess :)


----------



## Sis4Us

My appointment went well except for the huge cyst on my left ovary 

She wants me to do a glucose test and maybe try metformin and possibly Levenox which I'm happy to have options just hope this cyst doesn't rupture :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> My appointment went well except for the huge cyst on my left ovary
> 
> She wants me to do a glucose test and maybe try metformin and possibly Levenox which I'm happy to have options just hope this cyst doesn't rupture :nope:

did you try this month by any chance ?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes we BD every other day so 2 before o and one on day of suspected O when I told her I haven't gotten AF she said have u taken a test :haha:
Mon Wed Fri
I think that cyst is delaying AF it's done it b4 :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Yes we BD every other day so 2 before o and one on day of suspected O when I told her I haven't gotten AF she said have u taken a test :haha:
> Mon Wed Fri
> I think that cyst is delaying AF it's done it b4 :nope:

You see it is normal to have a copus luteum cyst on your ovary after ovulation it produces progesterone and oestrogen which help the uterus get ready for possible baby,if you are pregnant it keeps producing hormones ontill 12 weeks of pregnancy! if no baby it normally starts to shrink and hormones drop so AF starts! 

The last time I had one of those I was pregnant you could be and your body is getting ready for baby to snuggle in :flower: I hope so anyway
so I am hoping it is a good sign for a BFP :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry about the cyst, while I don't know too much about them anything, anything out of the ordinary must be unsettling. I'm hoping Niamh is right though and your uterus is just getting ready :)


----------



## Sis4Us

It's 4.1CM so that's really big for a corpus luteum when I was PG last time it was 1-2 so idk :shrug:
I'm actually having some pain and being uncomfortable!


----------



## yazoo

CelticNiamh said:


> yazoo said:
> 
> 
> I am indeed. I've just thrawled through it looking for a thread about the TTC while breastfeeding group.
> I have started to have pass very small clots tonight. No pain at all yet. X
> 
> 
> 
> Small world yazoo I am Niamh ui Cheallaigh I can add you to the ttc while breastfeeding find me on the breastfeeding one and I remember you as well from the GD thread took me a minute to remember :flower:
> we have a lovely group as well and Wanting will add you to that one as well
> 
> I hope it all goes smoothly and you do not have to much pain :hugs:Click to expand...

Rachel let me in today Niamh. I'm Tanya. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> It's 4.1CM so that's really big for a corpus luteum when I was PG last time it was 1-2 so idk :shrug:
> I'm actually having some pain and being uncomfortable!

yep mine was big as well and I had pain in my side think it was my left side it did go by it self so I hope yours does as well


----------



## steph.

Sis4Us said:


> It's 4.1CM so that's really big for a corpus luteum when I was PG last time it was 1-2 so idk :shrug:
> I'm actually having some pain and being uncomfortable!

Hope that cyst dissapears by itself. I'm not a chart expert, but your chart is def looking like you O'd, isn't it?

Niamh are you doing anything to track ovulation?

I'am cd 14, usually O around cd17-18 but not feeling like O is near. I guess we shall see, I hate all this waiting and waiting and waiting. And then hooray it's a BFP and BOOOOOOM in your face, it's a miscarriage. :growlmad:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ugh, I hear you steph! That's exactly how I feel.

I haven't gotten AF since the mc and we're not actively trying (because doctor told us to wait for AF) but we're also not preventing. I feel like I O'd within these last couple days, all the signs were there. We BD'd a lot so maybe we'll get lucky. I am hoping we might get lucky but also worried if we did because a friend of mine said chances of miscarrying right after one is like 90%.... I wish I could find actual medical research on these things but so much medical information/research online conflicts with one another.


----------



## mummy2o

Ninja I've not heard that before. Unless she's a fertility expert I wouldn't believe her. I've been on these forums for several years now and know so many people who went on to have healthy pregnancies after a miscarriage and very few who went on to miscarry again. Every time you miscarry though if does increase your chances to miscarry in the future though, regardless of when you conceive though, hence why in my area they test you after 3 miscarriages.

AFM temp was high today, no sign of AF yet. Hoping she stays away all weekend so I can test.


----------



## NDH

Ninja the only study I've read on the subject (which was on first pregnancies that ended in misarrige) showed that if another conception happened within 6 months it had an 82% chance of being successful.


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> It's 4.1CM so that's really big for a corpus luteum when I was PG last time it was 1-2 so idk :shrug:
> I'm actually having some pain and being uncomfortable!
> 
> Hope that cyst dissapears by itself. I'm not a chart expert, but your chart is def looking like you O'd, isn't it?
> 
> Niamh are you doing anything to track ovulation?
> 
> I'am cd 14, usually O around cd17-18 but not feeling like O is near. I guess we shall see, I hate all this waiting and waiting and waiting. And then hooray it's a BFP and BOOOOOOM in your face, it's a miscarriage. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yep I am my cycle ticker is linked to my chart on fertility friend :flower: I started temping but not sure what they are doing LOL 
oh well just keep BD and see what happens 

NDH I have never heard of that, I do not think it is accurate from my experience I conceived straight away after my first MC and no problems on him he is 11 now and from reading on line many go on to have healthy babies and very few MC again and you are meant to very fertile after a MC


----------



## steph.

Ninja I don't agree with your friend either, as far as I'm aware there is no increased risk. The fertility doctor also told me yesterday there is no reason to wait a cycle as it has not been shown to increase risk of mc to get pregnant straight away. So if you got lucky, enjoy it girl!

I posted this on FB but I'll post here as well for the ladies that aren't on there. I got the first lot of tests back and turns out I have high thyroglobulin antibodies, despite having normal thyroid function. Studies have shown that women who have these antibodies are twice as likely to miscarry than women who don't, but they are not sure why. Some small studies suggest that giving thyroxine may improve outcome, but they were too small to be conclusive. So I'm being started on thyroxine in the hope that it will help, and all we can do now is keep trying. I'm really sad actually because there isn't a sure-fix solution to the problem, all I can do is get pregnant and then I have a 30-50% chance of having a miscarriage up to 12 weeks. That will make for a fun 1st trimester :(


----------



## wantingagirl

The quote a friend had on fb and this is what I'm going to do :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 85.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wantingagirl

Steph we are all here for you it's such a roller coaster 

I feel sucky that we have to start over it can be so stressful to wait In that 2ww and I have no patience so it drags on for so long but all we can have is faith :hugs:

Sis4us good luck Hun! I'm hoping to see some bfp's soon!!

Sunshine I posted in my journal on my tests they are pretty light only problem is does anyone know if the blue handled opks are as good as the green ones. The control line on the blue ones seemed fainter green one darker but not positive. Maybe buy more green ones on Tuesday as back up and just stick to them although I bought 50 cheap blue ones :dohh:
What time do you all test each day? Do you have to hold off from fluids and hold it in? 

My d&c was pretty event less I just feel so drained and my arm is killing me horrendous bruises on it from where they took blood. I just feel exhausted all the time. There was t much to take out after the op just some blood and some retained placenta them hormones dropped pretty quick. 

These are my tests. LH at top HPT bottom I only cramped for maybe a day and a half and spotting for one day. 

I'm getting stacks of Ewcm and signs ovulation will happen this week and I worry my lining won't be thick enough but as someone sed nothing will attach if not thick enough. To be honest I don't think I'm lucky enough to catch first time anyway. I don't think either the last 2 days temps are accurate anyway as son has been unwell and when he comes I'm the room rather than temp quickly first I forget and jump out of bed like this morning at 4.30am :dohh: then took it at 7.30 so only 3 hours rest
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sunshine2014

Steph I am so glad the doctor gave you some results, and even though they aren't the ones you wanted, you are able to try something new to see if it works. That is a relief. I agree the best thing you can do is try again :). I can try to figure out how to send you a good journal DH got me that states that 50% of women with recurrent mc go through testing only for it to be unexplained. I like to think of it as "just bad luck" so worth it to try again. 

Ugh, I keep hearing stats where I'm the minority -- the ones NDH gave about 82% go on to have successful pregnancies - yup. I'm the 18%. DH also read me another one where it was like 2% that I was in lol. ***stay strong, stats are stats** 

Wantingagirl glad your d&c went well. It will take awhile for the hormone to go down. Mine took 5 weeks last time, but since we both passed the majority on our own I'm hoping it's quicker. But just expect it to take a wee while. Maybe take a break from the tests so you don't go bananas. 

Celtic hi :) 

I read an article that stated women have a lot of the same signs of O after a mc and they can be confused with the two. But Bding lots doesn't hurt and then see at happens:)


----------



## wantingagirl

And oh where you moving to? Scotland :haha:

Are you coming back on fb yet?? I miss you!


----------



## wantingagirl

Sunshine that's what we are doing just seeing how it goes. Oh I was saying my tests are good my hpt was is nearly blank. I was just meaning does anyone know if the green handled opks are better than the blue handled ones as the control line seemed stronger on the green ones altho was still negative so I'm glad of that :) as when I do get a positive opk know it,will be a true one xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Steph I take Armour Thyriod I've been tested for the antibodies because I've got extremely Ill w my first loss and my WBC shot up!! I tested negative for the antibodies but I'm also taking Thyriod meds now so iDK!!
I've also read u can get a transfusion of some sort I will have to look it up again but some women swear by that and steroids to prevent the antibodies from attacking the baby!!HTH


----------



## sunshine2014

Lol I wish. And no I'm not. I'm enjoying my break and I love not wasting so much time on there haha. I don't think I'll come back anytime soon! But you can msg me in here if you want :) miss our chats!


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Lol I wish. And no I'm not. I'm enjoying my break and I love not wasting so much time on there haha. I don't think I'll come back anytime soon! But you can msg me in here if you want :) miss our chats!

Me too hun! If that's what's good for you. Come to my journal too if you have time I will message you soon :) do you have what'sapp? 

Sis4us that's great information! 

I'm totally confused with my 2 tests and my pains in back tummy sore bb's headache etc. I've had Ewcm last day and a half but today loads and loads. I don't know which opk to trust so think will just lol further into it and see which one looks better. We are just going to dtd every other day til I see an obvious dip and rise. And if period comes it comes. I was looking up it can be quite common to have loads of Ewcm after a d&c but not sure about the pains.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm so torn ladies.... I've been a bit of a recluse lately, but tomorrow I am either going to my parents or considering staying at a friends house which is half way. I'm not sure if I'm up for the friends part. It could be a good distraction, wine, movies etc. but they aren't really the emotional, supportive type and instead get awkward abut serious things. I'm worried I will be sensitive to this and will be hurt. They're letting me know we can do whatever I'm up for - go out, stay in etc. it could be good for me, but it could end badly. I'm not sure I'm ready. We live 3 hours away so don't see each other much. I'm really torn. DH is going to the same city for a guys night so I'll either go also or go home. Am I being too sensitive?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies! :flower:

I have been reading up but havent been posting much. Not much to post I guess...just waiting until at least after AF to start ttc, if not longer.

Wanted to let you all know that my blood testing came back and according to my OB, no thyroid problems and no clotting disorders. They also did not find any chromosomal problems with the fetus, so still no real answers. 
However, in my journey to find out why I have had 3 mc's, I may have found an answer to my questions about what went wrong with my son when he was born. This has to do with antibodies as well, and blood platelet incompatibilities. 
We will be seeing a genetic counselor next month, and will ask for a specific test to determine if that is the cause. If it is, all future pregnancies will be affected. 


Sunshine- so glad your d&c went as good as it could have. Get as much rest as you can!

Jumpingo - welcome :flower:

Ninja - although I dont necessarily believe what your friend said, I did have the misfortune of having 2 mc's directly after each other, when I did not wait at least one cycle. Because of this, we are waiting at least one cycle, if not more, before we ttc again. We will likely wait until after our meeting with the genetic counselor, which is scheduled for Feb 23.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm glad your tests came back negative, that sounds great. As for the other one that may affect future pregnancies I believe there is something that you can take while pregnant to prevent trouble. And mcs, so hopefully your doctor will explain more to you about that. I am SO excited to move forward and I am so happy you have answers so far. That must be a huge relief. 

How is everyone doing?

Jumpingo - fancy seeing you over here :) 

Afm I decided not to go. Bless my friends heart but they just can't be what I need right now. So I'm going home to be with my Family for a few days. Continue the relaxation and rest. 

Wantingagirl - how are you feeling post d&c?


----------



## steph.

Kozmik the testing is a bit of a roller coaster isn't it, not being sure of what is wrong is so hard. I hope the genetic counselor will be able to give you some answers.

Sunshine being a recluse isn't a bad thing, you are emotionally fragile at the moment so just do what you need to do until you feel stronger.

My mum is on holiday with my sister at the moment, I didn't go because I was pregnant and it involved a big flight. I called her today and she just talked about what an awesome time they are having and how they wish I was there. Then when I said I was feeling sad that I had these antibodies she said I had to start running and everything would sort itself out (she runs marathons and now my sis is training too). My mum is lovely and so supportive usually but that whole conversation just made me feel shit and alone :( Luckily my dh sensed my bad mood and booked us to go away for a night...and I think I'll be ovulating!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I wonder what my thyroid levels are like... I had them tested in August and they were fine without the thyroxine but for years before that I was on levothyroxine for hypothyroidism and I do know I have some nodes in my thyroid but my gp said they weren't a big concern. I told my ob about my thyroid history when I went for my first appointment (unfortunately ironic that it was on the day I miscarried) but when I went for my second appointment and was told I miscarried, he didn't want to do any tests for my thyroid or anything and I forgot to ask.


----------



## ajarvis

Sunshine do what you need to recover! If it's being alone then that's it. With family then do that!. Hope you feel better

Awe Steph what a strange suggestion. But have fun on your trip! Good timing :)

AFM I have a possible implantation dip! :shrug: Not really sure what to think about that there's only 1 day that could possibly have caused pregnancy. Guess I'll know next weekend - AF is due on Saturday. Have a 20k run tomorrow. Did boot camp today. I'm down to 163lbs. Which is 7lbs down from when I had my miscarriage early this month. So that's pretty awesome. Have a quiet weekend to myself. Boys are at their dads. Fiance is out with the boys in BC for the weekend :)


----------



## steph.

Ohhhh Amanda, you fertile turtle! I hope that really is an implantation dip!

Ninja since getting my results back saying I have these thyroid antibodies I have been doing a lot of reading around the subject. It seems that they are actually quite common, especially among women who have had miscarriages (about 20%). My thyroid function is normal, but the theory is that when you become pregnant your body needs a bit more thyroxine and if you have any thyroid issues it may not be able to increase the production adequately, and so you miscarry . That is why I'm being started on thyroxine, even though my bloods are normal. So it's definitely something you should look into as you have been on thyroxine in the past. Some studies have shown that women with normal thyroid function who have these antibodies and were started on thyroxine, the miscarriage rates dropped dramatically. They are even considering screening all women for it.


----------



## NinjaPanda

That's really good to know... I may have to book another doctors appointment to get my thyroid levels checked again. Though, I might wait till next month when I have a school break. I've already taken a lot of time off work for doctor appointments this month. My principal is going to think something is up. Lol ^.^


----------



## ajarvis

Haha. Thanks Steph. Waiting waiting lol.

Ninja my sister-in-law has no thyroid. She has to monitor it all the time. I don't think there's ever a bad time to get it checked!


----------



## Love4you

I'm glad you ladies are finding some answers to help with your losses. I'm prating that this means a problem free rainbow baby for all! 
You all definitely deserve it.
This is my first loss after 4 healthy pregnancies so my OB said it's chromosomal. Darn those birthdays!!
I really am desperate to try again but so far no real signs of O or my AF.
I think I'll do a happy dance when I finally do get my period. First time ever for that.
I have zero patience. 
Besides temping, are you ladies noticing any other signs of impending O?
I've noticed ewcm but nothing else so I think that's not really it. I'm just lost this month.


----------



## ajarvis

haha. Love4u. I'm super impatient to and impatiently waiting for AF. First time ever wanting it :p

I had lots of EWCM around when I o'd - date figured out by CM and BBT


----------



## Love4you

I'd love to temp but I have an 18 month old who thinks sleep is for other babies!
So I go by cm and cervix. My cervix has zero signs. 
And with every cramp I think my period is coming. But nothing!
I was hoping things would be a bit easier by now to figure out!
I guess I'll just have to get frisky more often. So much work!! &#128521;


----------



## sunshine2014

Woo hoo ajarvis. So exciting about possible implantstion dip. And even more exciting for the weekend alone. I LOVE those once in awhile. Netflix mararhons, pjs, wine, 20km runs (in your case haha)

Steph - so sRory if I've asked you to clarify this already but did they find something in your test to our yiu on that thyroid med? Or is it something I can just recommend sometime between now and getting pregnant again. Just trying to feel out how many tests I'll get answers for quickly. It sounds like here they take awhile. So I'm wondering if that's something I could be started on as a precaution if I get pregnant first. Or is it like the aspirin and recommended to wait to be diagnosed before using it as a solution. 

I made it home safe. The 4.5 hour drive took me 7. Some blizzard and freezing rain came out of nowhere. Oh well. Relaxing now lol hope you ladies are great!


----------



## mummy2o

I just tested and got a BFN. Almost 5 weeks since miscarriage and no AF yet. Wish she would hurry up.


----------



## sunshine2014

Well the bfn is a good sign as the hormones are now out of your system! I'm sure she's on the way soon. She always is lol. Then you can get ready to try again!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sunshine u don't want to take Thyriod med unless u really need it!!! If u don't need it and take it it can make u Hyperthyriod! U need to have Ur fre Ts tested TSH is a BS test in my opinion!! 
Also I take Armour it's a desiccated(natural) Thyriod med w synthetic u tend to have to increase your doses cuz your body gets use to it!! HTH

I got a dip too but I'm too hopeful!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmm. Okay thanks for the info. I'll look into it more!


----------



## Sis4Us

Personally I think progesterone and Asprin are things u can take w out causing issues or testing!!!
I've been told. Can never have too much P!! :shrug:

Also I've seen steroids given to people w unexplained MC!! HTH


----------



## NinjaPanda

So, I'm feeling kinda down.... DH Broke news to me yesterday that there is a job 14 hours away that work wants to send him on. It would be 6 months and he would come back for ten days once a month. It is really good for his business (his family's business) and it is really good money so he wants to take it. He promises to take me on a big trip after but I can't help but feel upset by it because it's going to throw a big wrench in our TTC plans and I am at the point where I just want a baby already. That, and we live 6 hours from my family (his is right here but it's not the same) and I don't have any friends here so I would be left all alone. We had a big long talk and both decided that him going is the best for the business and for us financially but it doesn't make me any less sad/heartbroken. I just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry u are having a hard day Ninja my husband travels also so I know how u feel about TTC long distance!

U might have to start temping if u aren't so u can get the best idea when u will ovulate and plan his 10 days home then!!

Big :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Aww I'm sorry. I know how you feel, Dh and I did distance for 3 years. It was awful. We went 6 months without seeing each other one time. I'll never do that again. I am glad you will have some family with you. Can you go visit him once or twice? I know its frustrating but maybe you can time a visit to when you're O'ing. 

Vent anytime. That's what this is for.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Unfortunately, the only time off I get it when the school division gives breaks in the school year so planning to see him around O time would be nearly impossible. We'll just have to get lucky.

As for temping, I have yet to try that... Not sure how to. Guess I'll have to read up!


----------



## ajarvis

awe ninja that would definitely be hard and make ttc hard as well! 

Turns out that my temp went way low and is likely not an implantation dip lol. Also with much more reading (since i had the house to myself) implantation dip doesn't mean much :p Which in retrospect is good because I'm supposed to pace a half marathon on feb 8th and not sure how I'd feel about doing that if I was 5 weeks prego. Finished a 20K training run today though and feel great! No spotting this time! Which means hopefully all my side effects from the miscarriage are gone. Back to a normal body for February ttc :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies only getting a chance to check on here now I have had a mad crazy busy weekend with birthday parties and my brother leaving do last night and then up in my dad for dinner today to say goodbye so home now phew I will sleep well tonight 

NinjaPanda oh that sounds so hard :hugs: I second the temping fertility friend do great courses and makes charting easy as well :flower:

Sunshine hope your doing ok now :hugs:

Mummy2o sorry about the BFN :nope::hugs: hope AF comes soon so you can start again 

so I am posting this here again for anyone who is not on facebook I was doing a little reserch and found this great information on preventing mc as best we can on our end of course it wont prevent it fully as if there is something wrong with baby and a mc is going to happen nothing we can do to change that :nope: 

here it is and well worth a read https://natural-fertility-info.com/preventing-miscarriage


----------



## jumpingo

ajarvis said:


> awe ninja that would definitely be hard and make ttc hard as well!
> 
> Turns out that my temp went way low and is likely not an implantation dip lol. Also with much more reading (since i had the house to myself) implantation dip doesn't mean much :p Which in retrospect is good because I'm supposed to pace a half marathon on feb 8th and not sure how I'd feel about doing that if I was 5 weeks prego. Finished a 20K training run today though and feel great! No spotting this time! Which means hopefully all my side effects from the miscarriage are gone. Back to a normal body for February ttc :)

i don't believe in implantation dips.:shy: if your cycles are regular, i am prone to believe that you have something that is "normal" for you, and that may or may not include dips and spikes at certain places. i get a dip EVERY cycle around 7 or 8dpo, and 5 BFNs to prove it doesn't necessarily mean pregnancy.:dohh: i also have an insanely spikey chart and people tell me, "you just need to chart at the same time every day." i do, thankyouverymuch!:growlmad::roll::haha: when i overlay my charts, the spikes are the same every month, so that's just my normal.:shrug: if you're temping for the first time, the first couple months are annoying because you don't have any of your own previous cycles to compare to, but eventually it becomes clearer (usually...i speak only as a person with clockwork-like regular cycles:shy:) and then when something that's different than your own normal, THEN you can get suspicious.:thumbup:

glad to hear running is starting to agree with your body more - one last big half marathon hurrah before baby??:winkwink:


----------



## steph.

sunshine2014 said:


> Woo hoo ajarvis. So exciting about possible implantstion dip. And even more exciting for the weekend alone. I LOVE those once in awhile. Netflix mararhons, pjs, wine, 20km runs (in your case haha)
> 
> Steph - so sRory if I've asked you to clarify this already but did they find something in your test to our yiu on that thyroid med? Or is it something I can just recommend sometime between now and getting pregnant again. Just trying to feel out how many tests I'll get answers for quickly. It sounds like here they take awhile. So I'm wondering if that's something I could be started on as a precaution if I get pregnant first. Or is it like the aspirin and recommended to wait to be diagnosed before using it as a solution.
> 
> I made it home safe. The 4.5 hour drive took me 7. Some blizzard and freezing rain came out of nowhere. Oh well. Relaxing now lol hope you ladies are great!

Hey Sunshine, they tested my thyroid function (TSH and thyroxine) which came back within normal levels but they also did thyroid antibodies and found that I have high thyroglobulin antibodies. There has been some research suggesting that because these antibodies are present I could have sub-clinical hypothyroidism in pregnancy leading to miscarriages, which is why the doctor has started me on a very small amount of thyroxine. I had bloods taken and the results were back within 24 hours and the doctor has given us the go ahead to ttc, so it's not something you have to wait for. It's part of the initial recurrent miscarriage panel so I am sure once you see the fertility doctor your results would be in straight away.

Ninja that sounds so hard, all the more because it will make ttc just that little bit trickier. When is he leaving? Maybe you could already be pregnant by then?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ajarvis, I am an avid runner too! I was told that as long as you ran prior to your pregnancy it should be fine for you to do during. Maybe no half marathons, but smaller runs should be fine.

Steph, he is still getting the details but will for sure be gone at the start of February (which is fine cuz that's when AF should be due if my cycle didn't get screwed up from the mc) and he should be back in time in February but I think that month will probably be the last best shot we have before he leaves for good. :( ... That is, unless we got lucky this month. I've had some things happen that make me think maybe we did get lucky after the mc but I am not getting my hopes up because it might just be in my head or leftover symptoms. Guess we shall see what the next month will bring! Who knows, maybe whatever weeks he ends up getting off in the months he's gone will be O weeks. One can only hope.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks jumpingo! That makes alot of sense! Mine is quite jaggy and I do temp every morning at 5:15 give or take 10 min max. I had 3 days in a row of exact temps though before I ovulated lol. 

And yes! Although I may run Calgary in May even if I'm preggo. Depends on the pregnancy. But it would be on my own time and at my own pace. Where as this one I'm pacing and people are counting on me to get them across the finish line at a certain time so I don't want to do that if I'm preggo! Want to run my own race and not push to hard!


----------



## ajarvis

Ninja one of the girls I run with ran 3 half marathons while pregnant with her last! Crazy! lol. Once I reach the 5 month range I'm too uncomfortable to run. To big lol. I'm planning on running this one and the one in May and if I get pregnant I may change the May one to a 10k!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say Happy Monday hope everyone has a great week!! :)

Finally starting to feel like myself again which is a relief hope everyone is feeling as well as suspected!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Good morning ladies :hugs:

Pretty sure, I hope I am right, I may have ovulated yesterday or today!!!!:happydance: now I am hoping I have not BD to much :blush::haha: 

I was on another forum and read an amazing story of an Irish mum who had 4 mc got pregnant had some spotting went for a scan and she was expecting 4 babies brought a happy tear to the eye esp when they were born and now are doing great! her message to anyone TCC after a loss keep trying it will happen and stay positive believe it will happen! I just found it inspiring and so lovely 

I ran out of my Maca so got a new brand one because I could not get the one I normally do, but ever since I got it I feel so much better in myself I have been so teary and emotional so feel more upbeat and positive hope that lasts! I am sure I will have moments I still long to be pregnant still but that is normal I guess 

Hope your all well and for anyone not on facebook check out the link I posted yesterday brilliant read worth taking a look at 

Have a great day everyone!!

OOH ps how many are in the tww this week :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies. Happy Monday. 

Thanks for that read Niamh. So neat! Also so excitig to hear that lovely story of the mom. I refuse to give up. As hard as it is to imagine losing another and going through this all again, I won't give up. 

I'm a huge work out girl but I'm going to take it easy next time. While I know that working out doesn't xause miscarriages and actually helps to keep you heslthy, I believe I may have been in a Jillian michaels shred class when I had my cramps and mc. I though it was just water but it's a bit traumatic for me. I also kept doing sit ups and apparently hats a no. So I will still work out but I'll go easier than last time. Perhaps just yoga and cardio instead of those boot camp type classes. I a, happy though, I didn't gain any weight this time. So I'm what I was pre pregnancy. For my first MMC I had gained 8 pounds I think. but Ive yet to get back to the gym. 

Steph - thanks for that info! I've made notes that I'll bring to my OB :)


----------



## wantingagirl

I got the top one yesterday morning at 9.30am then afternoon is second one and 3rd is today's. Pains eased off last night to practically nothin now. Ewcm most Saturday night and less Sunday morning turned to sticky. CP is very high so much so that I can't reach it. Temp dip today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wantingagirl

Niamh looks like we are spot on I either ovulated yesterday or today x


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Niamh looks like we are spot on I either ovulated yesterday or today x

whoo hoo :happydance: cycle buddies I seriously must get my head around ops I tried them but never see a line so just do not bother with them mind you I probably need to do more than 1 in a day 

before MC my ov signs were sore boobs and then ewcm then I get OV pain on left or right side but think that has changed again now :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Niamh looks like we are spot on I either ovulated yesterday or today x
> 
> whoo hoo :happydance: cycle buddies I seriously must get my head around ops I tried them but never see a line so just do not bother with them mind you I probably need to do more than 1 in a day
> 
> before MC my ov signs were sore boobs and then ewcm then I get OV pain on left or right side but think that has changed again now :shrug:Click to expand...

I will use opks as back up but using the cbfm if I need to next month which I'm sure I will lol and will be using opks just to confirm. Need to figure out where I bought the ones in November from again they were the best ones will check back on my email. I can always pinpoint ovulation from the pains alone it's that sore dtd is uncomfortable xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Niamh looks like we are spot on I either ovulated yesterday or today x
> 
> whoo hoo :happydance: cycle buddies I seriously must get my head around ops I tried them but never see a line so just do not bother with them mind you I probably need to do more than 1 in a day
> 
> before MC my ov signs were sore boobs and then ewcm then I get OV pain on left or right side but think that has changed again now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I will use opks as back up but using the cbfm if I need to next month which I'm sure I will lol and will be using opks just to confirm. Need to figure out where I bought the ones in November from again they were the best ones will check back on my email. I can always pinpoint ovulation from the pains alone it's that sore dtd is uncomfortable xxClick to expand...

oooh dtd last night felt a little uncomfortable could feel tenderness in my side more right than left


----------



## wantingagirl

Came across this as I sometimes have tinged ewcm and sometimes don't had it this time 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ined-ewcm-updated-need-ur-opinions-pls-2.html

Just saying :winkwink:


----------



## wantingagirl

That's what I get and been having that sensation yesterday and today. 

I'm usually spot on and then the monitor temps and opk seem to confirm 

I think today the egg has been released just the last little while real sharp pains locating in one area specifically on the right side and dull ache rest of tummy and in line in my back too 

Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

I had that this cycle! But put it down to the miscarriage and the super long runs. I'm due for AF on Saturday. I found out last time I was pregnant in October that I was pregnant this day of my cycle. Kinda feel like testing tomorrow, but hate wasting the money on a test lol Also. I don't feel pregnant. I "just knew" last time....


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> I had that this cycle! But put it down to the miscarriage and the super long runs. I'm due for AF on Saturday. I found out last time I was pregnant in October that I was pregnant this day of my cycle. Kinda feel like testing tomorrow, but hate wasting the money on a test lol Also. I don't feel pregnant. I "just knew" last time....

I just knew from my last pregnancy and with the girls but I didn't with my son so you never know hun. That's a good point it could be that but I had no blood at all any other time other than around ovulation I hardly bled at all after d&c. I know what you mean about the test hun but I have no willpower I will be testing between 8-9 dpo. And I used to blame IC's saying they were rubbish lol when realised they actually aren't I got Bfp on IC at 9dpo the faintest squinter of a line at 8dpo but only showed up after the time limit. My plan is to buy Frers hopefully they are on deal will try hold out but not likely to happen :haha: good luck hun when you gonna test? What used to be your 2ww symptons/non symptons? I would always spot between 8-9dpo if unsuccessful and loads of CM if not and v dry if I was sucessful xxx


----------



## ajarvis

lol. I'm at 9DPO right now. If I buy one on the way home I'll be testing at 10DPO.... so so so so tempting


----------



## mummy2o

wantingagirl said:


> Came across this as I sometimes have tinged ewcm and sometimes don't had it this time
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ined-ewcm-updated-need-ur-opinions-pls-2.html
> 
> Just saying :winkwink:

I hope this isn't the case for me as I'm having AF once a week! But I think its something to do with the miscarriage. If I get a BFN tomorrow going to start primrose oil to start an AF to try and get my body back into shape.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Came across this as I sometimes have tinged ewcm and sometimes don't had it this time
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ined-ewcm-updated-need-ur-opinions-pls-2.html
> 
> Just saying :winkwink:
> 
> I hope this isn't the case for me as I'm having AF once a week! But I think its something to do with the miscarriage. If I get a BFN tomorrow going to start primrose oil to start an AF to try and get my body back into shape.Click to expand...

what cycle day is it now :flower:


----------



## steph.

Ugh I don't think I've ovulated at all. I think my body tried and failed. I had all the signs ewcm,open cervix, o pains but usually if I o cervix will close and my nips will become sore which hasnt happened. Think thus cycle is a write off :(

Ajarvis sometimes I just know, other times I 'knew' but got bfns, and last time I could have sworn I wasn't and got my bfp. So you never know!


----------



## mummy2o

CelticNiamh said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Came across this as I sometimes have tinged ewcm and sometimes don't had it this time
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ined-ewcm-updated-need-ur-opinions-pls-2.html
> 
> Just saying :winkwink:
> 
> I hope this isn't the case for me as I'm having AF once a week! But I think its something to do with the miscarriage. If I get a BFN tomorrow going to start primrose oil to start an AF to try and get my body back into shape.Click to expand...
> 
> what cycle day is it now :flower:Click to expand...

I've lost count. Put I think she's coming. Having period cramps now with more spotting, even had a little tissue come out when I went to pee early (sorry for the TMI) but haven't started the flow yet. So took myself a tablet just to kick start everything. Also got that BFN so I'm pretty happy despite it all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. said:


> Ugh I don't think I've ovulated at all. I think my body tried and failed. I had all the signs ewcm,open cervix, o pains but usually if I o cervix will close and my nips will become sore which hasnt happened. Think thus cycle is a write off :(
> 
> Ajarvis sometimes I just know, other times I 'knew' but got bfns, and last time I could have sworn I wasn't and got my bfp. So you never know!

I think I said it all ready but I couldn't tell after my first MC if I did or not ovulate and I was still pregnant :) 
also I know that after each pregnancy symptoms of OV and AF coming can change normally for me I get sore boobs and strong OV pains at ovulation but not this time it is like everything has changed, so I would say you have ovulated and are in the tww 

I am actually glad the very strong ovulation pains are gone, they were crippling at times I had to take pain relief and go to bed I had read that it was not good for getting pregnant as well :shrug: not sure how true that is though


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I don't think I've ovulated at all. I think my body tried and failed. I had all the signs ewcm,open cervix, o pains but usually if I o cervix will close and my nips will become sore which hasnt happened. Think thus cycle is a write off :(
> 
> Ajarvis sometimes I just know, other times I 'knew' but got bfns, and last time I could have sworn I wasn't and got my bfp. So you never know!
> 
> I think I said it all ready but I couldn't tell after my first MC if I did or not ovulate and I was still pregnant :)
> also I know that after each pregnancy symptoms of OV and AF coming can change normally for me I get sore boobs and strong OV pains at ovulation but not this time it is like everything has changed, so I would say you have ovulated and are in the tww
> 
> I am actually glad the very strong ovulation pains are gone, they were crippling at times I had to take pain relief and go to bed I had read that it was not good for getting pregnant as well :shrug: not sure how true that is thoughClick to expand...

That is rubbish Hun where did you read that? My pains are crippling like that every month that's what I deal with for years lol and no problems with me that's how I always know I ovulate xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> lol. I'm at 9DPO right now. If I buy one on the way home I'll be testing at 10DPO.... so so so so tempting

Test test test! Although do what you want as I don't want to pressure you :flower: I hope you get a bfp Hun 



mummy2o said:


> I hope this isn't the case for me as I'm having AF once a week! But I think its something to do with the miscarriage. If I get a BFN tomorrow going to start primrose oil to start an AF to try and get my body back into shape.

I think our bodies are really weird afterwards as my temps haven't been great when they usually are spot on I'm not believing in anything just yet. If my af comes I guess it comes. Hope the tablets bring it on so you can get started Hun :hugs: I'm still gonna take opks just incase til I know defo where I'm at unless temps suggest something. 



steph. said:


> Ugh I don't think I've ovulated at all. I think my body tried and failed. I had all the signs ewcm,open cervix, o pains but usually if I o cervix will close and my nips will become sore which hasnt happened. Think thus cycle is a write off :(
> 
> Ajarvis sometimes I just know, other times I 'knew' but got bfns, and last time I could have sworn I wasn't and got my bfp. So you never know!

Sometimes I also just knew sometimes I didn't. I feel like I've ovulated but maybe I haven't. 
I put this on my journal I slept at 10.30 - midnight then went to loo. I them slept 12-3.30 temp was higher than the other temp from when I slept from 3.45-6.45 I used the first temp but the two are dramatically different ones a dip ones a rise :shrug: guess will just see what tomorrow's does before my loss my temps were great. This is also why I think I ovulated before I slept great since d&c and now back to waking a few times like I always get when ovulating and pregnant xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I don't think I've ovulated at all. I think my body tried and failed. I had all the signs ewcm,open cervix, o pains but usually if I o cervix will close and my nips will become sore which hasnt happened. Think thus cycle is a write off :(
> 
> Ajarvis sometimes I just know, other times I 'knew' but got bfns, and last time I could have sworn I wasn't and got my bfp. So you never know!
> 
> I think I said it all ready but I couldn't tell after my first MC if I did or not ovulate and I was still pregnant :)
> also I know that after each pregnancy symptoms of OV and AF coming can change normally for me I get sore boobs and strong OV pains at ovulation but not this time it is like everything has changed, so I would say you have ovulated and are in the tww
> 
> I am actually glad the very strong ovulation pains are gone, they were crippling at times I had to take pain relief and go to bed I had read that it was not good for getting pregnant as well :shrug: not sure how true that is thoughClick to expand...
> 
> That is rubbish Hun where did you read that? My pains are crippling like that every month that's what I deal with for years lol and no problems with me that's how I always know I ovulate xxClick to expand...

Well that's good to know:hugs: I used to get them every now and then before but not every cycle so after Ryan it was every cycle, I had only 4 AF and then I got pregnant LOL and OV pain was not to bad but I had awful lower back pain that started at OV and lasted for the whole TWW eased off and then came back the week before MC began getting worse 

So I hope that does not happen again think it will cause me huge stress of it does 
:dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanting I think you have OV :thumbup: I would put money on it I am that sure you were right to go with the longer time sleeping


----------



## NDH

I alwaysbget ovulation pain. Its not crippling and it doesn't last long though. Its just a pinching feeling that lasts maybe a minute or two and that's it.

I'm not obsessing over tests or anything at all this month. If I haven't had AF by valentines day I'll poas.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> I alwaysbget ovulation pain. Its not crippling and it doesn't last long though. Its just a pinching feeling that lasts maybe a minute or two and that's it.
> 
> I'm not obsessing over tests or anything at all this month. If I haven't had AF by valentines day I'll poas.

Sometimes my OV pain would be very painful and last for hours I would not be able to put my foot on the floor with out feeling a very bad pain :nope: it was extreme and I say abnormal but mostly I get a niggle enough to know what it was I am ok with that :) and I think that kind of pain is normal :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

That really sounds awful :( 
I like getting ov pain as it means I don't have to bother temping or using opks . :haha:

I think I'm actually ovulating right now but i dont know for sure as I'm not going to assume my old normal is my new normal. It keeps alternating between left and right though so I'm other ovulating from both sides or something else is going on.


----------



## CelticNiamh

oooh we are entering in to a exciting and OMG am I or aren't I stage in our little group :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

wantingagirl said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> lol. I'm at 9DPO right now. If I buy one on the way home I'll be testing at 10DPO.... so so so so tempting
> 
> Test test test! Although do what you want as I don't want to pressure you :flower: I hope you get a bfp Hun
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I hope this isn't the case for me as I'm having AF once a week! But I think its something to do with the miscarriage. If I get a BFN tomorrow going to start primrose oil to start an AF to try and get my body back into shape.Click to expand...
> 
> I think our bodies are really weird afterwards as my temps haven't been great when they usually are spot on I'm not believing in anything just yet. If my af comes I guess it comes. Hope the tablets bring it on so you can get started Hun :hugs: I'm still gonna take opks just incase til I know defo where I'm at unless temps suggest something.
> 
> 
> 
> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I don't think I've ovulated at all. I think my body tried and failed. I had all the signs ewcm,open cervix, o pains but usually if I o cervix will close and my nips will become sore which hasnt happened. Think thus cycle is a write off :(
> 
> Ajarvis sometimes I just know, other times I 'knew' but got bfns, and last time I could have sworn I wasn't and got my bfp. So you never know!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I also just knew sometimes I didn't. I feel like I've ovulated but maybe I haven't.
> I put this on my journal I slept at 10.30 - midnight then went to loo. I them slept 12-3.30 temp was higher than the other temp from when I slept from 3.45-6.45 I used the first temp but the two are dramatically different ones a dip ones a rise :shrug: guess will just see what tomorrow's does before my loss my temps were great. This is also why I think I ovulated before I slept great since d&c and now back to waking a few times like I always get when ovulating and pregnant xxClick to expand...

happy to oblige lol
 



Attached Files:







jantest.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommy2o not TMI at all hope AF is not to bad :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Steph I obviously was wrong!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats ajarvis nice Line Porn!!! :)


----------



## ajarvis

hahaha line porn :p


----------



## CelticNiamh

OMG I so want that ticker in my signature LOL


----------



## ajarvis

So I've been told that this could be left over HCG. I find that hard to believe cause the line is so strong! My miscarriage technically started Dec 21st with red blood. Then went full force January 2nd. Lasted a touch longer than a period. And was done. I highly doubt I have retained tissue etc. But will save my 2nd test and test next week.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> So I've been told that this could be left over HCG. I find that hard to believe cause the line is so strong! My miscarriage technically started Dec 21st with red blood. Then went full force January 2nd. Lasted a touch longer than a period. And was done. I highly doubt I have retained tissue etc. But will save my 2nd test and test next week.

I highly doubt it as well, can doctor do Beta's maybe


----------



## Sis4Us

Did u test to verify it went negative??


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Congrats ajarvis! Lately I have noticed my boobs are getting sore again like they did in dec when I got my positive. I'm still trying to stay objective but I'm kind of hoping we got lucky too.... Guess I still need to wait and see. DH leaves me next Monday for his first 6 week stint. :(


----------



## NDH

Eeek Amanda! Have you tested at all following your miscarriage? HG can linger for a while but I would definitely agree that line looks too dark to be residual.


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay for double line. I'd be going crazy right now. Perhaps go get blood work done? The level should be able to tell you if it's accurate or hcg leftover. Also not to say it's not positive (yay!) but did they confirm there was no tissue or anything leftover first? I'd be going crazy lol. Good for you for being so calm!

As for me. I made it to Florida. Yay. So glad I'm missing that big snow storm at home. Enjoying some relaxation. Trying to deal with the loss and be able to reach out to people I've been avoiding.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats ajarvis! I really hope its a rainbow line and not a residual hcg line! That would be amazing for you! Keeping my fingers crossed!

AFM - CD1! Witch showed today and I'm happy about that. That gives me about 2 weeks to have The Conversation with hubby about whether we shall wait until after our genetic counseling apt (Feb 23) to start ttc, or if he (we) is comfortable going for it in Feb.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies ! No testing done on HCG. That's not a common thing here. Actually I don't know anyone who has had it. However I should get a 6 week ultrasound to verify. I've already talked to the midwife about residual tissue etc. and the baby's hb stopped so long ago now and I've already had the miscarriage that I would still be bleeding if that was the case. All bleeding will have stopped as of this Friday which is what they consider to mean officially done miscarriage and af is due saturday. So the line I would think would have to be barely there not strong?


----------



## jumpingo

kozmik, i'm sort of in a similar situation, but it's a colposcopy appointment instead. couldn't get in (that's a whole 'nother rant!) until march 4th, so it looks like we're on hold until at LEAST april...?!:nope::cry: and that's assuming the results come back soon after the procedure. and are negative.[-o&lt; i think my husband would be okay trying before then, but i don't think i will be mentally able to deal with any kind of treatment-is-recommended result and not be able to get treatment because i'm pregnant and risk the health issues that could stem from that...?:nope: as if worrying about miscarrying again wasn't enough...:dohh:...so the waiting continues for me.:coffee: ugh.


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats ajarvis.

AFM I got my period. I'm so thrilled about that. Means I get to properly TTC this month.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> Congrats ajarvis.
> 
> AFM I got my period. I'm so thrilled about that. Means I get to properly TTC this month.


:happydance: fresh start :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Amy I am so happy for you that you got af, I know it meant a lot to you to get it before Daniel's funeral. It signifies a new beginning, and hopefully it will make tomorrow just a little bit easier :hugs:

Koz I hope you and dh agree on when ttc again, I know a month in normal terms isn't a long time to wait but when we are in this situation it feels like forever.

Jumpingo I'd be going crazy if I were you! I really feel for you, what a shitty situation to be in. I hate waiting and waiting and waiting. How come you are having the colposcopy done, did you get an abnormal smear? Is there any chance you could have it done sooner? Ugh how frustrating!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> kozmik, i'm sort of in a similar situation, but it's a colposcopy appointment instead. couldn't get in (that's a whole 'nother rant!) until march 4th, so it looks like we're on hold until at LEAST april...?!:nope::cry: and that's assuming the results come back soon after the procedure. and are negative.[-o&lt; i think my husband would be okay trying before then, but i don't think i will be mentally able to deal with any kind of treatment-is-recommended result and not be able to get treatment because i'm pregnant and risk the health issues that could stem from that...?:nope: as if worrying about miscarrying again wasn't enough...:dohh:...so the waiting continues for me.:coffee: ugh.

oh that is just poxy :hugs: so annoying they could not get you an earlier appointment :nope:


----------



## jumpingo

steph. said:


> Jumpingo I'd be going crazy if I were you! I really feel for you, what a shitty situation to be in. I hate waiting and waiting and waiting. How come you are having the colposcopy done, did you get an abnormal smear? Is there any chance you could have it done sooner? Ugh how frustrating!

i AM going crazy. i had a full on breakdown yesterday complete with uncontrollable sobbing. multiple times. :cry: but i think i got a lot of it out of my system and am TRYING to think that maybe it's for the better...? (watch, as soon as i am okay with waiting and sort of accept it, i will call to see about any cancellations and they'll have one:roll::growlmad:) but yeah, i had an abnormal smear and originally had the colposcopy scheduled for mid october, but it was smack dab in the middle of our fertile window that month, i knew NOTHING about what the abnormal smear meant or could mean (they didn't TELL me ANYTHING!:growlmad:) and it was our last month trying before taking a break. so i asked if we could delay for a month (because if we didn't get pregnant, i would have several months before we were going to try again) and they said yes. they redid the pap just to make sure, and it came back abnormal again, so they called to schedule the colp. again, but i had actually gotten pregnant that cycle.:wacko: i don't know if i can get it sooner - the only thing i can do is call every day and ask if they have had any cancellations or any openings. so, i might just do that. and be really freakin' annoying to them. HA!




CelticNiamh said:


> oh that is just poxy :hugs: so annoying they could not get you an earlier appointment :nope:

BEYOND annoying. the doc told me in my miscarriage follow-up appointment at the end of december that if i called in january, they would be able to get me in in january or february, that they would have more docs on rotation. i called on the 20th and they were booked solid til the end of february and wouldn't even put me on a cancel waiting list because "it's not an emergency procedure, so if we do have cancellations, other more pressing patients get slotted.":saywhat::growlmad:


----------



## sunshine2014

Jumpingo that sounds like a pain! Where do you live? It's crazy how different the health care systems are for all of us, and the procedures. I would definitely keep calling them lol. They'll eventually have enough and find a spot for you anywhere!! lol


----------



## jumpingo

sunshine2014 said:


> Jumpingo that sounds like a pain! Where do you live? It's crazy how different the health care systems are for all of us, and the procedures. I would definitely keep calling them lol. They'll eventually have enough and find a spot for you anywhere!! lol

i live in japan, but on a military base. there is only one (tiny) hospital on base, and it probably does not have nearly the staffing for the number of people who get their healthcare there. i do need to look into what options i have and what (if any?) off base providers are covered through tri-care, because some off base services are probably covered, but i don't know without going to the insurance office and asking. and also, it's hard because of the language barrier. no matter how good my japanese is, it's WAY easier getting medical treatment in your own language. though, i lived in japan for 7 years before meeting my husband, so i've definitely done it when i had to.:wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

mommy2o excited for you to start trying! Lots of babydust for the month :)

jumpingo hope they get you in. Maybe if you annoy them lots and lots they will just to get rid of you :p

AFM I took a clearblue this morning that says 1-2 weeks. Hopefully that means I am actually pregnant not just residual HCG! Now that I've been googling it kinda worries me a touch lol. Next Wednesday I'll test again and hopefully it goes up. Then I think I'll actually believe it 100% :p right now I'm going with cautiously optimistic.


----------



## jumpingo

ajarvis said:


> jumpingo hope they get you in. Maybe if you annoy them lots and lots they will just to get rid of you :p
> 
> AFM I took a clearblue this morning that says 1-2 weeks. Hopefully that means I am actually pregnant not just residual HCG! Now that I've been googling it kinda worries me a touch lol. Next Wednesday I'll test again and hopefully it goes up. Then I think I'll actually believe it 100% :p right now I'm going with cautiously optimistic.

that's what several people have told me: "just keep calling and they'll be so annoyed that they'll schedule you _just_ so they don't have to deal with you anymore.":haha: ridiculous that that's what it comes down to though.:roll:

i am so hopeful for you!!!:flow:


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> jumpingo hope they get you in. Maybe if you annoy them lots and lots they will just to get rid of you :p
> 
> AFM I took a clearblue this morning that says 1-2 weeks. Hopefully that means I am actually pregnant not just residual HCG! Now that I've been googling it kinda worries me a touch lol. Next Wednesday I'll test again and hopefully it goes up. Then I think I'll actually believe it 100% :p right now I'm going with cautiously optimistic.
> 
> that's what several people have told me: "just keep calling and they'll be so annoyed that they'll schedule you _just_ so they don't have to deal with you anymore.":haha: ridiculous that that's what it comes down to though.:roll:
> 
> i am so hopeful for you!!!:flow:Click to expand...

yep I agree and how are you not urgent :dohh::growlmad: 

ajarvis So am I so very hopeful I really do not think it is left over HCG you seen how quickly it went down for us we MC around the same time although you were a bit further than I was, but my test were negative very quickly :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

CelticNiamh said:


> yep I agree and how are you not urgent :dohh::growlmad:

i know, right!! THANK. YOU. 

it's like, "oh no worries, just letting the potentially precancerous cells get a head start over here, just let me know when ever you get a chance if you could possibly get me in...":growlmad:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Niamh! I don't think it is. But want to just prepare mentally in case it is you know? But your experience helps :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

ajarvis - I think you could def be pregnant again! I know our timelines are similar, and I believe I ovulated about 2 weeks ago. I just got AF yesterday. If we would have ttc this cycle, I would have gotten a pos test by now. GL!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Kozmik! I hope so! What an awesome surprise it would be :) I have the afternoon off work. So I'm debating calling the midwife for her opinion...


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> yep I agree and how are you not urgent :dohh::growlmad:
> 
> i know, right!! THANK. YOU.
> 
> it's like, "oh no worries, just letting the potentially precancerous cells get a head start over here, just let me know when ever you get a chance if you could possibly get me in...":growlmad:Click to expand...

give them hell!! :winkwink:



ajarvis said:


> Thanks Niamh! I don't think it is. But want to just prepare mentally in case it is you know? But your experience helps :)

Yep I understand it is going to be a rollercoaster till out of first tri :hugs:

I started a journal LOL feel a bit strange but I guess it is like a blog of sorts 

As for cycles I keep thinking I ovulated but still not 100% guess we will keep :sex: just in case and also my nipples are so sore DS woke last night I normally go back to sleep as he feeds but I couldn't cause it hurt OUCH


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ok so I guess I got ovulation wrong it has to be today :wacko: I am in so much pain :nope: both sides are hurting right is worse than left took some pain relief it is that bad 

not hopeful think I will be out this much discomfort can not be good for TCC


----------



## Sis4Us

I had the same thing Celtic and even some spotting I'm assuming cuz I Od on the same side w the cyst since its double in size now :nope:
That's why I'm not holding my breath for the cycle as nice as it would be and as nice as my chart is :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> I had the same thing Celtic and even some spotting I'm assuming cuz I Od on the same side w the cyst since its double in size now :nope:
> That's why I'm not holding my breath for the cycle as nice as it would be and as nice as my chart is :haha:

I know I had cyst before so could be why I guess and I have had spotting at OV and got pregnant so your not out till your out


----------



## steph.

Ajarvis the darkness of the line was similar to the one I got on the frer last pregnancy at 12dpo and my hcg was about 50 I think. The cheapie line was really faint. Frers are really good tests so even though it looks dark, to me it looks about right for where you are in your pregnancy (and yes I am pretty sure you are pregnant!).

JUmpingo I agree with annoying them. When my dd2 was born with a big cyst on her back, initially I was told no one would touch it before she turned 1. They didn't even want to do an MRI because they said they would need to sedate her. I flipped a shit, I had no idea how deep this cyst was, if it affected her heart, lungs, spinal cord, and they were telling me to wait! Many phone calls and emails later they did an MRI when she was 3 weeks old without sedation because she just slept through, and she got treatment at 3 and 5 months. By her 1st birthday the cyst was completely gone. Bottom line, annoying works.

Celtic maybe it's a really good egg popping out! It's strange though because I've had what has felt like O pains on random days but I only had ewcm and open cervix 5 days ago so I'm going with that. I hate it how our bodies are all over the place!


----------



## ajarvis

haha thanks steph! I think I am too. Just want some symptoms now ;) 

Niamh I had really strong pain around O on both sides. No idea which side it happened on and it was the only time I've ever had that happen lol. I can't remember, but I'm fairly sure it coincided with my temp and fertility friend's opinion.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> haha thanks steph! I think I am too. Just want some symptoms now ;)
> 
> Niamh I had really strong pain around O on both sides. No idea which side it happened on and it was the only time I've ever had that happen lol. I can't remember, but I'm fairly sure it coincided with my temp and fertility friend's opinion.


oooh there is hope for me yet :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

I could swear I have ovulated pain was on both sides but right side more on Sunday/Monday.

But my temps are confusing me! I got a rise yesterday and my sleep has been chaotic which it has only been in the last few days. I slept last night from about 10.30-2.10 temp was 36.84 and after that at about 2.30-3 but the time I eventually drifted off then woke at 6.30 with quite a few tosses and turns it was 36.33 :shrug: this seems to be the pattern for days now

I also got a low fertility on the dual handheld opk thing so I've either already ovulated or I have yet to lol totally narrows it down :haha:

Last few days can't stop going to the toilet through the night, really bad constipation, sick on and off and can't stop eating I never snack or even eat a full meal most of the time


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm pretty sure I had ovulation pain last Thurs/Fri and we BD'd both those days (wasn't planned, just happened. Lol). Now lately my boobs have been pretty tender and I have been sooooo tired. Though, a couple of those nights it was probably because the dog wouldn't stop barking through the night because DH was on a short work trip and he has severe separation anxiety with hubby (hubby saved him from near death). Even when I did get a good sleep though, I found myself exhausted and napping when I can. I'm just hoping we might get lucky before DH leaves for his 6 month job! Fx!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy almost Friday :haha: going to my LOs school for his western dance <3 him all dressed up in his rodeo Gear !!! ;)


----------



## ajarvis

Not too long before you'll know ninja! FX. 

Yes thank god for almost friday!


----------



## NDH

It is Friday here *just barely lol, not quite 1am) but since I'm a sahm the day of the week doesn't make much difference to me


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Even when I was home for some reason I still appreciated Fridays. Now just soooooo much more. I wish I could not work :p


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies just checking in. Hope you're all well! I wish I had more to add but I'm still waiting for af lol. It's on,y been a week since d&c so still have awhile yet. But I'm going back to the gym today. Yay!! 

Hope you're all staying warm. Everyone feeling ok?


----------



## ajarvis

Hi Sunshine! I threw myself back into my half marathon training! That helped immensely. Plus I lost 7 lbs :p


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies well the ovulation pains have gone away! I decided to temp to see if it went up compared to yesterday it did a little but still do not think it would be all that accurate because I wake up so much at night :shrug: :haha: 

but glad to see it is a normal occurrence and great for timing so hopefully a :spermy: met an egg and is doing it thing and floating down the tube to were it will stay for 9 months :happydance: one can dream right :winkwink: 

my nipples are killing me though anyone else get that as a symptom of ovulation :shrug: 

ooh so many of us are in TWW yay and all with in a day or two of each other :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2014

Totally jealous of your Tww ladies. Can't wait to be here again. 

Ajarvis way to go on the 7lbs. You're a trooper!!!!! I let myself really "enjoy" bed rest. Chocolates in bed and no gym. Im not an emotional eater at all, actually usually I lose my appetite, but the stack of christmas chocolates I was given came in handy and I let myself indulge lol.


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Sunshine. I gained because of halloween and christmas chocolates and not caring while pregnant. Must've ate alot cause I was still in training for the half marathon too! Oops :p


----------



## OneMore Time

Hi girls - do you have room for one more? 

I was 11+2 and starting cramping and spotting on the morning of the 18th. By bedtime that night I started to bleed heavily - through the night the bleeding became worse and I ultimately ended up in the ER early morning of the 19th. The bleeding was severe and I lost a tremendous amount of blood - after three hours in the ER, I had an emergency D&C. I hadn't had an appointment where I could hear the heartbeat yet and my first scan was scheduled for the 20th. I don't know when baby stopped developing - I hope to find that out at my follow-up appointment next week. I started to lose some symptoms around the 7-8th of January so I would imagine it was around then. I really don't know. 

After the loss, I cried every day for a week and now that energy is being channeled into TTC. We weren't going to try again but made the decision to give it one more go. We will try for 6 months - after that, we are done. If I suffer another loss, we are done. We are a bit "aged" where baby making is concerned and we have a barrel full of great kids already. We are just trying to have one of our own - all of our kids came from our previous marriages. 

As for today - my bleeding is all but stopped. After the D&C I had next to no red blood - just spotting....incredibly persistent spotting. HPT is still positive - it is a squinter but it is still there. 

I am trying to find something to keep my mind busy so I can to and through the first post D&C cycle. I will start temping again once AF arrives. I really want to be working out because it is my mental savior. My body, however, is not on board. The blood loss and subsequent recovery is life-sucking. I can't walk from room to room without getting winded and my heart pounding - I have zero energy. I am taking iron pills with vitamin C but the process is slower than I'd like. I feel like face punching everyone actually...I just want to scream and/or hibernate. 

We have 6 November birthdays in the family - I am pulling for one more. Although - the October Owl thingy (WTH is it called?) is super cute. I get pregnant with little trouble but seem to have developed a problem staying pregnant. Fingers crossed for all of us. 

I swear I don't normally post this much - thanks for getting through it. Going forward, I promise to not monopolize the board. 

Here is to all of us having our take home babies!


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome one more. So sorry for your loss. I'm in the same boat as you. It sounds like we had our d&c the same day. I'm also waiting for af and trying to pass the time IT will take anywhere from 4-6 weeks I hope. Then we can TTC again. Don't worry about the hormone yet. I'd actually stop testing and just know it will take time to leave your system. You'll just go crazy and be stressed by testing. Last time it too, 5 weeks to leave my system. So I'm not even bothering at this point lol. 

It relax and let your body heal. It's a week now and I'm finally ready to work out. But I've had headaches every day since the surgery. I'm tsking iron and hoping to build up my strength again but I do feel better. 

Feel free to msg if you want to ask any q's about my experience and compare. Hope you can take it easy today :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome one more time! So sorry for Ur loss but this is a great group of gals w lots of support!! 

U aren't aged I will be 39 in less than a month ;)

The nurse called w some of my test results Estridol 149 P 69 seems kinda high since mine is never that high so I'm sure it's the reason for my high temps!! :shrug:
Everything else is Normal Oh and I don't have HIV WTH no duh still waiting on my Gluclose test!


----------



## NDH

Welcome OneMoreTime. I'm sorry for your loss and I hope you conceive your rainbow within your time frame. Totally respect your decision about when to be done trying, but I really hate the "advanced maternal age" classification and "high risk" label that goes with it for 35+.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine :hugs: good woman getting back to the gym :thumbup: 

Onemoretime welcome your in the right place but I am sorry you found your self here :hugs: your not to old I am 40 in June:argh: :haha: I have started on some supplements to improve my chances I swear by Maca for me and hubby improves swimmer for him and balances out our hormones lifts your moods increases your energy and increases libido also taking B complex, omega 3 and Q10 hope they help improve egg quality and lining so when I do get pregnant the next one will be a keeper 

Sis4Us what does that mean moving forward hope the GTT comes back ok I am still waiting on my results


----------



## Sis4Us

Doesn't really mean anything she wanted to repeat all my test the other FS did a year ago and they r still the same except my TSH was back at 2.74 which is high so I took more Armour this Am!! I will have to call my Holistic dr Mon and let her know!! The last MC must have messed it up a bit it's been .06 WTH!! She goes by free Ts but still my TSH hasn't been that high since starting Armour!! :shrug:

Everything else is looking good just have to see what my GTT is and go from there also I have to do CD3 when I get AF if I evr get it and start meds for IUI!! ;)


----------



## jtink28

Hey ladies!
Sad to be here, but glad there are other women I can relate to. I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks, but baby died at 6 weeks. Bleeding stopped about 5 days ago, and I'm itching to try again! My doctor didn't really give me a timeline, since it happened naturally - just said whenever I was ready. Not sure if I should wait until after my first AF or not? 

This was my first (and hopefully last) miscarriage, and now I have so much more understanding of how awful it is.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtink28 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Sad to be here, but glad there are other women I can relate to. I had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks, but baby died at 6 weeks. Bleeding stopped about 5 days ago, and I'm itching to try again! My doctor didn't really give me a timeline, since it happened naturally - just said whenever I was ready. Not sure if I should wait until after my first AF or not?
> 
> This was my first (and hopefully last) miscarriage, and now I have so much more understanding of how awful it is.

so sorry for your loss and I guess as far as tcc goes start when ever you feel ready emotionally and physically


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry for your loss jtink! Good luck ttc.


----------



## NDH

Welcome jtinck. Sorry for your loss that brought you here but you're in the right place and we're happy to get to know you.
As for when to TTC, that's completely up to you. There is no standard advised time to wait, though waiting one cycle does seem the most commonly advised time frame, and there is to evidence to support any physical/medical reasons to wait. If you have stopped bleeding and feel emotionally ready there is no reason not to try again now. Many women experience increased fertility following a miscarriage, but it can also take awhile to get your cycle back on track.


----------



## sunshine2014

Agreed jtink. I would say whenever you are ready. I had a d&c and I know the uterus needs time to heal after that so I'm waiting. But it's personal opinion. Welcome though (bittersweet as it is)

Side note. I skipped the gym and went shopping instead. Haha. I bought work out clothes though. So tomorrow ;)


----------



## steph.

Welcome jtink and onemoretime! Despite the circumstances this has been a great group, with some awesome people, and has made this shitty situation a bit less shitty! Jtink when it comes to ttc again, you don't need to wait a cycle. I conceived my dd1 straight away after my 1st mc, and my recurrent miscarriage doctor told me this time there is no need to wait either.

Afm ladies, I'm confused! It's cd21 since the bleed started, I thought I o'd on cd15 but yesterday had bad O pains on cd20 :wacko: No idea what's going on, or even if I've O'd at all. I think our ovaries all had a secret meeting and decided to confuse us all!:growlmad:


----------



## mummy2o

I think that's what my ovaries did last cycle so missed my egg. Nevermind though.

Welcome jtink28. Hopefully it is your last miscarriage and for everyone else also. 

I had a lovely funeral for Daniel yesterday, very peaceful with just a handful of people. I've never seen a coffin so small, it was very tearful. As soon as that was over, my daughter reminded me why I couldn't stand and grieve for him any more as she demanded all my attention. I also managed to loose another 2lbs this month so hopefully that will improve my chances of TTC this month. I've also applied for college. I applied for the last 2 years but I've always been pregnant so couldn't go. The college made me not go when I was pregnant with Erika, and the following time the same. Well if I get pregnant again I'll miss some, but screw that. I want to go so I will pregnant or not.


----------



## jumpingo

sunshine2014 said:


> Agreed jtink. I would say whenever you are ready. I had a d&c and I know the uterus needs time to heal after that so I'm waiting. But it's personal opinion. Welcome though (bittersweet as it is)
> 
> Side note. I skipped the gym and went shopping instead. Haha. I bought work out clothes though. So tomorrow ;)

i love retail therapy. having just got home from "actual" therapy, i almost think retail therapy would have been a better use of an hour.:roll:




steph. said:


> Welcome jtink and onemoretime! Despite the circumstances this has been a great group, with some awesome people, and has made this shitty situation a bit less shitty! Jtink when it comes to ttc again, you don't need to wait a cycle. I conceived my dd1 straight away after my 1st mc, and my recurrent miscarriage doctor told me this time there is no need to wait either.
> 
> Afm ladies, I'm confused! It's cd21 since the bleed started, I thought I o'd on cd15 but yesterday had bad O pains on cd20 :wacko: No idea what's going on, or even if I've O'd at all. I think our ovaries all had a secret meeting and decided to confuse us all!:growlmad:

mine must have gone to that meeting too!!:wacko: i am on CD29, but 15DPO when my LP is usually 11-13 days. my temp was still sky high yesterday, so i took an HPT and it was negative. we prevented all but CD9 and CD24, so i *shouldn't be* pregnant. not really sure what's going on.:shrug:




mummy2o said:


> I had a lovely funeral for Daniel yesterday, very peaceful with just a handful of people. I've never seen a coffin so small, it was very tearful. As soon as that was over, my daughter reminded me why I couldn't stand and grieve for him any more as she demanded all my attention. I also managed to loose another 2lbs this month so hopefully that will improve my chances of TTC this month. I've also applied for college. I applied for the last 2 years but I've always been pregnant so couldn't go. The college made me not go when I was pregnant with Erika, and the following time the same. Well if I get pregnant again I'll miss some, but screw that. I want to go so I will pregnant or not.

mummy, i'm glad you were able to have a peaceful ceremony for daniel.<3 and good on you for applying to school! i am thinking about getting my teaching certificate...just keep putting it off.:dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Sorry for your loss jtink! Good luck ttc.

How are you feeling :flower: 4 weeks tomorrow yay did you do any more test must go peek in the October owls :) 



sunshine2014 said:


> Agreed jtink. I would say whenever you are ready. I had a d&c and I know the uterus needs time to heal after that so I'm waiting. But it's personal opinion. Welcome though (bittersweet as it is)
> 
> Side note. I skipped the gym and went shopping instead. Haha. I bought work out clothes though. So tomorrow ;)

got to love the shopping and you know it still exercise all the walking around :) 



steph. said:


> Welcome jtink and onemoretime! Despite the circumstances this has been a great group, with some awesome people, and has made this shitty situation a bit less shitty! Jtink when it comes to ttc again, you don't need to wait a cycle. I conceived my dd1 straight away after my 1st mc, and my recurrent miscarriage doctor told me this time there is no need to wait either.
> 
> Afm ladies, I'm confused! It's cd21 since the bleed started, I thought I o'd on cd15 but yesterday had bad O pains on cd20 :wacko: No idea what's going on, or even if I've O'd at all. I think our ovaries all had a secret meeting and decided to confuse us all!:growlmad:

I like that, I think they did have a meeting just to drive us all batty :hugs:

mummy2o so glad to hear yesterday went well and you sound a little better as well :hugs: good on you for enrolling in college enjoy it and sure you will be pregnant next Murphy's law and all that which will be great

well I have woken up a wee bit cranky this morning :shrug: and cold we had a power cut over night so heating could not come on, really getting annoyed that my boobs are still so sore what the frigging hell is going on body!!

oh and I put on 2.5 pounds this week and I am struggling to see where or how I could :dohh: I was not eating loads of junk just healthy wonder if it anything to do with OV can you retain fluid I will have it down next week


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome onemore & jtink, 

I don't think I'm anywhere near the 2ww yet :( and what I thought was ovulation last week couldn't have been. Used a digital opk and ses low fertility same as yesterday cd11 after d&c. Temps still low 

Steph I think my egg and urs had a wee conversation and made a pact to go back and keep us guessing :growlmad: :haha: if I don't laugh I will cry. 

I also hate the 'high risk' 'getting old' bracket I'm 34 in May hubby 36 in March. 

***girls if you want me to add you to the Facebook group let me know ***


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Niamh. I did an afternoon pee test yesterday and then one this morning :p both with walmart equate brands. Both still good positives. I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and I'm calling my midwife later today see what she says - today is her clinic day. See what she thinks :p

Forgot to mention try weighing a different day! Our bodies can be ridiculous and lots can affect weight. Doesn't mean it's fat weight! Can very well just be water weight.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> lol. Niamh. I did an afternoon pee test yesterday and then one this morning :p both with walmart equate brands. Both still good positives. I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and I'm calling my midwife later today see what she says - today is her clinic day. See what she thinks :p
> 
> Forgot to mention try weighing a different day! Our bodies can be ridiculous and lots can affect weight. Doesn't mean it's fat weight! Can very well just be water weight.

keep us posted on what she says :hugs:

I think it is not a proper weight gain, I WI 2 days early and drank loads of water before hand and had not fed Ryan so bet I will see a nice loss next week :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Well ladies it feels like my period is coming on. Still a waiting game as it's not here yet, but 100% feels like it is.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies it feels like my period is coming on. Still a waiting game as it's not here yet, but 100% feels like it is.

that can be very normal I felt like that before and it never came


----------



## ajarvis

thanks. Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## CelticNiamh

So do I one MC is to many in my opinion and I hope this thread is supper lucky and we see no more :hugs: are you feeling a bit crampy or what is making you think AF on the way your test were lovely and strong I really doubt it is :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Just feels like it. It's more of a pressure feeling than cramps. I don't really cramp on my periods even. Due tomorrow so I guess only time will tell.


----------



## CelticNiamh

\ou could be just tuning in to your body changing with a little baby growing I hope :

I am having some mild cramping and nipples still killing me hope that goes


----------



## NDH

I hope it's just one of the joys of pregnancy Amanda


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ndh! Midwife said quickest way of getting an ultrasound is to go to a walk-in and ask for a requisition. So will try to do that tomorrow. Then the pregnancy can be confirmed as ne .


----------



## mummy2o

With Erika I was sure I was going to get my period so I didn't test until a week after AF was due. So it could also be a good sign. You get crampy due to the embryo imbedding and getting ready for your womb to start expanding.

The only thing that scares me about getting pregnant again is morning sickness. As each time its gotten worse. DS I had none, with DD I had a little bit and with Daniel I had tons. If I got pregnant again and it got worse I don't think I'll make it out of bed!

Anyway just calculated if my cycles return to normal I should ovulate on valentines day, yay. Plus bleeding has almost stopped, so can start BD probably tomorrow. I'm going to get that egg, regardless when it comes this cycle


----------



## NDH

Is it not too early to see anything on an ultrasound? I've heard heaps of stories of women who've had them before 5 weeks and its just more worrying than anything cause you can't see anything but a thickened lining.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Thanks ndh! Midwife said quickest way of getting an ultrasound is to go to a walk-in and ask for a requisition. So will try to do that tomorrow. Then the pregnancy can be confirmed as ne .

good luck today, they should see signs of pregnancy, the corpus luteum and a little sac all though do not panic if that can not be seen as sometimes it is closer to 5 weeks before it is seen keep us updated :hugs: 



mummy2o said:


> With Erika I was sure I was going to get my period so I didn't test until a week after AF was due. So it could also be a good sign. You get crampy due to the embryo imbedding and getting ready for your womb to start expanding.
> 
> The only thing that scares me about getting pregnant again is morning sickness. As each time its gotten worse. DS I had none, with DD I had a little bit and with Daniel I had tons. If I got pregnant again and it got worse I don't think I'll make it out of bed!
> 
> Anyway just calculated if my cycles return to normal I should ovulate on valentines day, yay. Plus bleeding has almost stopped, so can start BD probably tomorrow. I'm going to get that egg, regardless when it comes this cycle

yay for bleeding nearly being stopped and getting back to TCC :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Is it not too early to see anything on an ultrasound? I've heard heaps of stories of women who've had them before 5 weeks and its just more worrying than anything cause you can't see anything but a thickened lining.

Yea that is worth bearing in mind all right ,I say they will check nothing left behind from MC and if a thickened lining is seen they will know it has to be a new pregnancy and with a bit of luck a tiny little sac FX anyway


----------



## jumpingo

so, my pre-mc LP was 11-13 days and on 14dpo my temp was still high, so i tested. it was negative. (it should be, we've been preventing, except for CD9...unlikely but i guess possible?)

but now 2 days later and still nothing! my temp finally dropped below the coverline this morning, but it's already 8pm and no sign of AF.:huh:

(of course as soon as i post this, she'll probably rear her ugly head.:roll:)


----------



## sunshine2014

Jumpingo - my cycle completely changed after my first mc. I'm expecting the same with this one. My cycles got a lot shorter and it threw me all off. Try not to stress too much right now if it's a day or two off. It should take time to even out. 

So last night we went to a dinner thestre show and out of the whole room full of table, there was a newborn baby at mine. I held it together until they took her out of the stroller and were holding Her. I had to go outside because I started to cry. It was so painful to see because my first baby was supposed to be due a few weeks ago. It was really difficult. :(


----------



## NinjaPanda

I know how you feel, sunshine. My friend had her baby the day after I found out about the mc and when I found out I was at work. I went into the bathroom and cried.


----------



## ajarvis

NDH ultrasound won't be today. I have to go get a requisition and then book an appointment. So not sure how long that will take. They should at least be able to tell if it's a new pregnancy if nothing else. Not sure when the next appt. will be for ultrasound availability.


----------



## ajarvis

I forgot to pee on a stick this morning hahaha. I have one more first response :p


----------



## Sis4Us

Ajarvis hope the scan goes well I had one at 5wks this time last year and all they saw was a tiny dot u can look in my journal for my 1st pregnancy thread I have a photo!! HTH

AFM I either ovulated later or something is a muck no AF no cramping no BFP!! :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

thanks sis4us! I will update when I know a date for a scan!


----------



## NinjaPanda

So AF should be due this week if things stayed the same with my cycle and my cp today was quite high and soft.... Maybe.... Stupid tww. Lol


----------



## ajarvis

So much waiting with pregnancy and kids. I am NOT a patient person :p


----------



## mummy2o

Sis4Us said:


> Ajarvis hope the scan goes well I had one at 5wks this time last year and all they saw was a tiny dot u can look in my journal for my 1st pregnancy thread I have a photo!! HTH
> 
> AFM I either ovulated later or something is a muck no AF no cramping no BFP!! :shrug:

It can take a while to get a BFP. Some women can get theirs up to 2 weeks late! Your not out until she comes.

Ninjapanda good luck.

Ajarvis: I agree a lot of waiting. With Erika I had a 6 week scan and she was measuring 5 weeks and was just a dot and yolk sac forming. So you'll see something.


----------



## jumpingo

sunshine2014 said:


> Jumpingo - my cycle completely changed after my first mc. I'm expecting the same with this one. My cycles got a lot shorter and it threw me all off. Try not to stress too much right now if it's a day or two off. It should take time to even out.
> 
> So last night we went to a dinner thestre show and out of the whole room full of table, there was a newborn baby at mine. I held it together until they took her out of the stroller and were holding Her. I had to go outside because I started to cry. It was so painful to see because my first baby was supposed to be due a few weeks ago. It was really difficult. :(

my first cycle (miscarriage on CD2) was short and i ovulated at CD13, so had a 26 day cycle, but still my usual LP. this is my second post-mc cycle, and i know it could be different, but i'm at 17dpo (CD31) now...or maybe i didn't ovulate? FF gives me solid red crosshairs though, so...:shrug:

might test later tonight, but have been working out and drinking so much water that a 4 hour hold would be tough! i pee in the middle of the night too, so FMU isn't even after 4 hours!:haha:

sucks about the newborn. my friend (who knows about my mc) invited a couple i knew just had their baby to join us bowling one night. i found out they were coming after i was already there and it was really hard. i don't think she thought about it...it doesn't seem anyone but us is constantly aware of the heartbreak and the things that make it hurt worse.:nope::hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

They really don't think do they. One of my friends just had a baby not limb ago and I don't expect her to think of me really but a 'how are you doing' would be nice and she knows how far along I am so I should have made an announcement by now and know she's in awe of her little one but only so many NB pics you can see. On the other hand my good friend who lost twins through IVF and has her first son now only posted a pic of him after birth and one going home they are very aware it happens behind closed doors. 

ASFM I got a peak yesterday and a dip yesterday so hoping I ovulated although these blue handled sticks are still rubbish and no green sticks left I can't use the digital opk again today to double check as once it shows peak I can't do it again. Hopefully it rises tomorrow I was really sure I ovulated last week. So much pain then and major signs this time still sore but not major and only for like a few hours Saturday then a break them a few more then nothing way more ewcm last time only had it this time 2 days and went straight from low to peak so also only got them 2 days or 2 really. I won't trust anything til I see a rise. Maybe I won't ovulate this month and go straight to af 

:shrug:

Fingers crossed for all you ladies 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo did you test today :hugs:

Wanting seems limboland and rollercoaster are our whole worlds at the minute :dohh: 

Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend snow is forecasted here now but I expect were I am living will probably miss it and I actually love a little LOL


----------



## neo13

Celtic I think limbo land describes it perfectly, I feel the same. Nearly 6 weeks since my d&c and no AF, not sure if or when I ovulated either so no idea when to expect it! Getting a bit frustrated as I thought AF would have arrived by now well was hoping I know it can take up to 8 weeks. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend, I'm on a first aid instructor course this week so very busy week. Hoping it will fly by and then I'll be another week closer to AF and another step closer to TTC again. 

Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

neo man I hope your not waiting to much longer !! it is a huge pain in the ass all this waiting and waiting it is never ending :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

CelticNiamh said:


> jumpingo did you test today :hugs:
> 
> Wanting seems limboland and rollercoaster are our whole worlds at the minute :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend snow is forecasted here now but I expect were I am living will probably miss it and I actually love a little LOL

i tested yesterday and today (both stark white) because i was so confused by my temps. but, AF finally showed up this morning! that makes for a 16 day LP.:wacko: pre-mc was 11-13 and 1st cycle post-mc was 13, so not sure if it was just a fluke, or this is going to become my new normal?:shrug: either way, ain't nobody got time for a 16 day LP!:wacko::haha:

and i second (or third, or fourth!) the limboland and rollercoaster comments. boo.:juggle:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm all for hating the limbo land too I got a rise this morning but I guarantee it will fall wagon tomorrow :dohh:

A few niggly pains this morning a bit more creamy CM but remember had this at the other peak aswell maybe if I get a peak again I will have triplets! :haha: if this isn't my ovulation I'm dtd every other day regardless of what these tests say I have no faith I will get pregnant this time just will be happy with my period bloody coming now!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> jumpingo did you test today :hugs:
> 
> Wanting seems limboland and rollercoaster are our whole worlds at the minute :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend snow is forecasted here now but I expect were I am living will probably miss it and I actually love a little LOL
> 
> i tested yesterday and today (both stark white) because i was so confused by my temps. but, AF finally showed up this morning! that makes for a 16 day LP.:wacko: pre-mc was 11-13 and 1st cycle post-mc was 13, so not sure if it was just a fluke, or this is going to become my new normal?:shrug: either way, ain't nobody got time for a 16 day LP!:wacko::haha:
> 
> and i second (or third, or fourth!) the limboland and rollercoaster comments. boo.:juggle:Click to expand...

well at least with that LP a baby will have a plenty of time to implant! Glad af has arrived now the wait to ov again :dohh: :hugs:



wantingagirl said:


> I'm all for hating the limbo land too I got a rise this morning but I guarantee it will fall wagon tomorrow :dohh:
> 
> A few niggly pains this morning a bit more creamy CM but remember had this at the other peak aswell maybe if I get a peak again I will have triplets! :haha: if this isn't my ovulation I'm dtd every other day regardless of what these tests say I have no faith I will get pregnant this time just will be happy with my period bloody coming now!!!

I feel the same today I will be glad when AF arrives which with my short lp will be soon :wacko: but on to a fresh start :flower:


rather BFP though :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Have to share this, how to check or identify signs of early pregnancy after ovulation https://www.newhealthguide.org/Cervix-In-Early-Pregnancy.html


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> Have to share this, how to check or identify signs of early pregnancy after ovulation https://www.newhealthguide.org/Cervix-In-Early-Pregnancy.html

Oh oh something else I'm going to obsess over :haha::thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Great info Niamh :thumbup: I must have defo ovulated as my cervix is low and hard:wohoo:

It's pretty hard to figure out the rest huh and CM in pregnancy is different for different people and the cp could take a month to rise and some straight away :wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

Well ladies looks like I'm staying here. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting this morning. I'll be testing likely end of feb/beginning of March. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies looks like I'm staying here. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting this morning. I'll be testing likely end of feb/beginning of March. :)

Awh Hunni :hugs:so sorry that sucks I hate what our bodies do to us after a loss. That's crazy how your line was so strong on your first test some times it takes so long to come down. Stay focused we will do this xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

My body's crazy I'm now getting really watery CM after creamy. Sucks as before loss every bfp resulted in mostly dry/sticky days and all the increased CM mostly watery creamy ewcm resulted in bfn have a feeling I will defo be out this month xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Limbo land here too still no AF and a very stressful weekend DH and I have been fighting and I'm not sure what the future holds!! :shrug:

So sorry Ajarvis :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Well ladies looks like I'm staying here. Pretty sure my tests were residual HCG from last pregnancy. Pee test at the dr.was negative. Line yesterday am was definitely lighter than last tuesday! Also had some period like spotting this morning. I'll be testing likely end of feb/beginning of March. :)

:nope: really that is just crazy hope your ok :hugs:



Sis4Us said:


> Limbo land here too still no AF and a very stressful weekend DH and I have been fighting and I'm not sure what the future holds!! :shrug:
> 
> So sorry Ajarvis :hugs:

oh no sorry to hear that, hope ye can chat and work it out :hugs:

wanting hang in there, baby has not even implanted yet well so I keep telling my self


----------



## wantingagirl

Sis4us oh no is everything ok? 

Niamh thanks Hun I think I'm just being negative as just looked at my chart and day of ovulation and 2 days after marked as ewcm on the month I conceived. I think I'm 1dpo so far. I just have the feeling since my body had been so out of whack that I have no chance this month plus I only had one peak days and no highs on either side that even tho we dtd loads we only have one shot altho before peak I had watery and a little ewcm so I don't get that :shrug:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies. Just checking In. I haven't caught up but wanted to say hi. 

Had my first bit of clear cm yesterday since d&c. Sooooo happy. Things are hopefully on the right track.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking In. I haven't caught up but wanted to say hi.
> 
> Had my first bit of clear cm yesterday since d&c. Sooooo happy. Things are hopefully on the right track.

That's great Sunshine


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking In. I haven't caught up but wanted to say hi.
> 
> Had my first bit of clear cm yesterday since d&c. Sooooo happy. Things are hopefully on the right track.

Fab news hunni :thumbup: so hopefully your af won't take too long to come. Ur waiting for af right? Xxxxx


----------



## ajarvis

Great news sunshine!

Sis4u hope you and your DH can figure things out. Fighting sucks.

Niamh I'm good. It would have been amazing to be pregnant so quick, but I was so shocked getting the positive anyways that I was holding on to the idea that it may not be. So I was prepared. Now just waiting on AF. I hate waiting :p. If she shows up soon I'll also be Ovulating around valentines haha.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Great news sunshine!
> 
> Sis4u hope you and your DH can figure things out. Fighting sucks.
> 
> Niamh I'm good. It would have been amazing to be pregnant so quick, but I was so shocked getting the positive anyways that I was holding on to the idea that it may not be. So I was prepared. Now just waiting on AF. I hate waiting :p. If she shows up soon I'll also be Ovulating around valentines haha.

I love your positivity :hugs: and guess we know what you will be doing valentines night :haha:


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm sorry to hear ajarvis! At least you will have a great Valentine's! ;)

AF should be coming in the next few days if things have remained the same cycle-wise for me. My cp is still high and soft though so I am hoping for good things since DH just left me today for his first 6 week stint. Fx! Also, great link niamh. Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## ajarvis

haha. :p yes will be a good valentines :D


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry ajarvis. Sounds like a few of us will be ovulation around valentines day. 

That's great sunshine. I'm glad your feeling better and ovulation/af will soon start and you can trying again soon.


----------



## jumpingo

oh ajarvis, that stinks!:brat:

did you have any bloodwork done to check/watch your levels or are you just gonna wait it out?

hoping for some serious luck this valentine's day. february has always been a really crappy month for me - it's always something. but i don't think it can get worse than this past december and january, so hoping i just got my crappy february a couple months early and now am back on the upswing...please...?![-o&lt;


----------



## ajarvis

mummy2o we can all test together :D

jumpingo I got a form for bloodwork, but I'm not going to go in. Cause if I do then they'll send me for ultrasound. Which if my levels are going down I don't feel the need to do. I can test the levels just by taking pee tests lol. If they're not going down I'll find out Sunday. But then I'll be beyond shocked ha. Basically just waiting for AF now. Good news is I can do my race on Sunday!


----------



## sunshine2014

Jumpingo - I am sure this is just your bad luck feb esrly lol. Fingers crossed for you :) 

Ajarvis - thats a bummer. So sorry for your rollercoadter. I know it can take a long time for the level to drop. How come you're not interested in the bloodwork? I'd be all over that lol. I like tracking my levels. I can't wait to get back and see what I'm at. 

Thanks for all the clear cm love hahha. It's one of those things I cant tell anyone in person or they'll be grossed out. So I'm glad I can celebrate with you lovelies.


----------



## ajarvis

I'm more into just letting things happen. I've never temped before either I did this time to see when I ovulated. Not sure if I'm going to continue or not even.


----------



## sunshine2014

You know best, do what you're comfortable with! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks sunshine! I'm pretty laid back. Let things happen as they will type person. So unless it goes on crazy long time I'll just let it happen.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm jealous.:haha: i WISH i could be laidback! until then i'm with you sunshine; i was all over tracking my levels. temping just feeds my neurotic nature.:roll: it doesn't really bode well for getting pregnant because i will want to know _everything_. and now i have this sinking feeling that when i do, 1. the military hospital won't do _anything_ and 2. there's nothing they can really do to prevent another loss...so will just be freaking out for weeks at home!:dohh:


----------



## steph.

I am a neurotic freak too, but I didn't really want to get my levels checked after the mc as I didn't see the point of dragging it out so I see where you are coming from Amanda. I hope if it's really over that af arrives soon and that you can move on to the next. 

Jumpingo I'm not gonna lie, a pregnancy after a loss is scary! But remember after one loss you are not any more likely to miscarry again. I read that only 5% of women miscarry twice in a row so chances for a healthy baby are in your favour.

Afm ladies I think I am 5dpo, and have a pelvic mri and ultrasound tomorrow. Really hoping there isn't anything else wrong with me, but glad that all the investigations are being done so quickly.


----------



## steph.

Sunshine! Glad things are moving in the right direction. Every little milestone counts!


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm so not s fan of that 5% stat. I know mc is common, but it makes me worried there's something actually wrong with me. And that terrifies me. I don't think I'll ever relax if I stay pregnant.


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm so not s fan of that 5% stat. I know mc is common, but it makes me worried there's something actually wrong with me. And that terrifies me. I don't think I'll ever relax if I stay pregnant.

Remember Hun I've had 2 in a row and 3 healthy children and one miscarriage before that. One was a chemical but it's still a miscarriage it might just be a unlucky time xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm confused my temps say I should get crosshairs tomorrow. 

Now I use the digital opk with the handheld applicator. I got a peak on Sunday but my ovulation pain didn't feel that severe and I was questioning it. It ses with the digital one your not suppose to test after you see a peak and I have never used opk or digi after peak before as never needed to but this is my second peak so far :wacko: it could be wrong but showed a high fertility this morning. We have dtd 11 days in a row I can't keep up with that for maybe another 4 weeks should I just bin them and dtd every other day :shrug: maybe the applicator is wrong cos it's already showed a peak. This is opk fmu. If I get another peak this will be my 3rd one! This is too stressful. My cp was low hard and closed this morning.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks wanting. 

Opk's sound so stressful to me, so I would toss them. They seem to cause people more stress than not. And you don't need that right now. I would just dtd evert other day or so and watch for other symptoms. I know everyone is different, but it took 6 weeks for af to come back the first time I had a d&c. I know I couldn't have handled the stress Of opk's thrown in there as well. Also, I have no idea when I would have ovulated or anything. This time I'm just waiting for af and then I'll start temling. But do what yiu think is best. 

Also.....I temp, but I find it super confusing lol. What are cross hairs?


----------



## ajarvis

Glad the tests are getting done quick sunshine! 

I can't comment on OPK cause I've never taken them But I hope you get answers wantingagirl! 11 days in a row is impressive lol.

Nothing new for me. No more spotting. No AF symptoms. No prego symptoms. Apparently I'm in limbo. Actually my temp did drop this morning. Almost to coverline. I've read that means AF could come soon. So maybe that's an AF symptom.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanting I read the digital opk are not very accurate after a mc so maybe that is it! your body will be your best guide now a CP that is low and hard is not fertile and you had EWCM and a high open CP and temps rose as well with that I say you have OV and !!! girl step away from the OPK's....:winkwink: :haha::hugs: I say that in the nicest possible way 
I bet you notice in your self as well I know around OV I am always more up for it :winkwink:

As for me I am wondering what the hell LOL I had some creamy CM with a bit of pinky mixed in not lots of it and only had a little again this afternoon but it was less than earlier :shrug: I thought it was AF and was more than a little annoyed that my LP would be so short but now I do not think so ! onless it is just from the MC I did have the odd bit of pinky EWCM leading up to ov so could be same thing 

ajarvis are you doing any more test to see if they are getting fainter or darker at all :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Celtic I have that too. No pink though lol. Our bodies are crazy. Although I'll take any cm right now. 

I think it's so funny that we cheer each other on re our cm. that is so not something I would ever talk about in real life, except with Dh. Poor guy gets updates way too often. I love having you ladies here lol.


----------



## ajarvis

niamh I'll be testing on Sunday if there's no AF by then, but otherwise no. I have spent too much on tests in the last few day!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Starting to feel like AF might be coming....le sigh... Or maybe it's just hunger... Lol


----------



## jtink28

AF came today. It's my first since the mc - exactly 3 weeks to the day after the mc, actually. I knew it was coming, but it still took me by surprise. 

Thinking I may put TTC off for a month or two just to lose a few pounds and get my head in the right place.


----------



## ajarvis

Jtink at least she's here and you know. I s wanting to lose a few more pounds to. Still have 4 pounds I out on last pregnancy to get rid o . So that's my goal for February!


----------



## jumpingo

jtink28 said:


> AF came today. It's my first since the mc - exactly 3 weeks to the day after the mc, actually. I knew it was coming, but it still took me by surprise.
> 
> Thinking I may put TTC off for a month or two just to lose a few pounds and get my head in the right place.

i miscarried in early december, got AF jan 2nd (earlier than usual, like you) and am now on CD3 of my second post-mc AF. i am in awe of women who can rebound and try again right away or even after just one cycle.:shock:

i am JUST now getting to a point where i am semi-normal. i spent so long crying and moping around, and i probably needed to get that out of me but after so long i was sick and tired of being so sad and always exhausted. 2 weeks ago i started going to the gym. now i'm going 5-6 days a week and am trying really hard to eat healthy and all that. it's not for everyone, but i would say taking a month or two off to take care of you (even when you don't feel like it - i know i didn't/don't sometimes) can be really helpful.:thumbup: sending positive thoughts your way!!:flower:


----------



## steph.

Ok so I had my MRI and ultrasound today. Going to the doctor on Monday for the low-down but couldn't help but peak at the report myself. No uterine abnormalities (phew!), but I do have a "prominent uterus", not sure what that really means. I asked the tech whether he could see any signs of ovulation and he said he reckons I have a corpus luteum on the right, but the MRI report says the largest follicle/cyst is 8mm, which I'm thinking is too small for a good CL. So I guess it's good news but have to wait until Monday to know what it all means.

As for being healthy girls, I really need to pick up my game! I'd been eating so healthy when I was pregnant that after the mc I rebelled and started drinking so much coffee, eating crap food, and drinking about a bottle of wine a week. And doing zero exercise, so I'm 2-3kg heavier than I should be.


----------



## mummy2o

jtink28 said:


> AF came today. It's my first since the mc - exactly 3 weeks to the day after the mc, actually. I knew it was coming, but it still took me by surprise.
> 
> Thinking I may put TTC off for a month or two just to lose a few pounds and get my head in the right place.

Sorry AF came. My cycles never went back to normal until after I had my daughter from my previous miscarriage. But it sounds like a plan. There is no wrong or right time for you to get pregnant.

Steph: I agree. I had a very healthy January, but since going out this weekend with OH I've just had crap all week! Going to hopefully get my head in the game for the 2nd half of this week.

6 week check up today. So not sure how I feel about it. So we'll go in and see :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtink28 said:


> AF came today. It's my first since the mc - exactly 3 weeks to the day after the mc, actually. I knew it was coming, but it still took me by surprise.
> 
> Thinking I may put TTC off for a month or two just to lose a few pounds and get my head in the right place.

sorry AF arrived :hugs: I am doing the same eating healthy and exercise so going to keep it up even when I get my BFP 

Mommy2o good luck today x


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies. 
I have a quick question and I ask it with tongue in cheek because I am well aware that I shouldn't be testing/temping yet...for my own sanity. However, testing/temping has been almost comforting - maybe I feel like it gives me some control back. I don't know...anyways, the question. 

I have both Rite Aid and Wondfo OPK's in the house. I decided to take one of each today using the same urine - curiosity I suppose. 

Rite Aid was positive, Wondfo negative. :shrug:

I also had a huge temp spike (97.49 to 99.36) but I think I might be a little sick. 

Any experience with the confused OPK's? I am not too concerned about the temps.


----------



## NDH

(Sorry for skipping everyone else's posts. Too late to comment on everything right now)

One more time by positive do you mean there was a faint line on one and no line on the other or a line as dark as control on one and a lighter line on the other?


----------



## jtink28

I'm no good at opk's, sorry. They're so stressful to me.

I'm actually really happy about AF coming so quickly and normally. I've had friends say it took months to get AF, and when it came, it was weird and heavy and not normal. Mine is completely like a normal AF for me, and it reassures me that my body is doing its normal job. Right after the mc, I wanted to try asap. But after 3 weeks, I've realized I want to relax and lose a few pounds. Super glad I'm having a normal AF, as weird as that sounds!


----------



## babygibson

Not had a period since 30th December 2014. I am normally regular. I have a 30 - 35 cycle but I usually start every 30 days. I am never late. I always keep track of my period. it's not normal for me to go a whole month without having a period. I should have started on 30th January 2015 or the latest 31st January 2015. on 30th January 2015 I started having cramps in my abdomen so I thought my period was due to come any time soon but it never showed and I am still getting mild - to - moderate period like cramps in my abdomen and down bellow too. since the day I was supposed to start my period I have been feeling a bit nausea but I haven't vomited. I have had diarrhoea every day since I was supposed to start my period. I keep feeling wet down down bellow too and I keep rushing to the bathroom to go and check and it's nothing. I have more fluid in me than normal. I have also had lower back pain too and I feel hungrier these days and my boobs hurt. Me and my partner would be happy if I was pregnant but it wasn't planned. we have been in a 3 year happy relationship. we are both adults and we would like a baby if I was pregnant. The 3 years w have been together we haven't used any type of birth control at all, we use the pull out method and it's never failed us before but the strange thing is we hardly had any sex on December 2014, we might have did the deed once of twice but he didn't finish inside me and we played around mostly and I had his semen on my hands and I rubbed myself that was all. Can someone give me some advice on this please and let me know if you have experienced something similar to this and what the chances of being pregnant are. thank you.


----------



## OneMore Time

NDH said:


> One more time by positive do you mean there was a faint line on one and no line on the other or a line as dark as control on one and a lighter line on the other?

The Rite Aid brand had a test line darker than the control and the Wondfo test line was lighter than the control. 

I just retested using both again and the Rite Aid test is definitely positive (obviously darker test line) and the Wondfo test line is darker than this morning but not yet positive. 

I had the D&C 16 days ago - does ovulation around now make sense?


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemoretime thar sounds so confusing. I wish I could offer more advice, but all I know is your body does weird things after a d&c. It's a bit of a mess for 3-6 weeks after, so Im not sure how reliable it all is. Or what it means.


----------



## CelticNiamh

babygibson I advise you to go and buy a pregnancy test and have a look here for more information and advice on trying to get pregnant check out the TCC pages here 




OneMore Time said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> One more time by positive do you mean there was a faint line on one and no line on the other or a line as dark as control on one and a lighter line on the other?
> 
> The Rite Aid brand had a test line darker than the control and the Wondfo test line was lighter than the control.
> 
> I just retested using both again and the Rite Aid test is definitely positive (obviously darker test line) and the Wondfo test line is darker than this morning but not yet positive.
> 
> I had the D&C 16 days ago - does ovulation around now make sense?Click to expand...

have you got a negative on a pregnancy test yet, I think you can ovulate in the 3rd week after a D&C do you chart and check your cervix then you can put all the findings together and see what happens are you going to try or wait :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

I have to read back loads written since I was last on. For anyone not on FB group my AF started last night x


----------



## NDH

babygibson said:


> Not had a period since 30th December 2014. I am normally regular. I have a 30 - 35 cycle but I usually start every 30 days. I am never late. I always keep track of my period. it's not normal for me to go a whole month without having a period. I should have started on 30th January 2015 or the latest 31st January 2015. on 30th January 2015 I started having cramps in my abdomen so I thought my period was due to come any time soon but it never showed and I am still getting mild - to - moderate period like cramps in my abdomen and down bellow too. since the day I was supposed to start my period I have been feeling a bit nausea but I haven't vomited. I have had diarrhoea every day since I was supposed to start my period. I keep feeling wet down down bellow too and I keep rushing to the bathroom to go and check and it's nothing. I have more fluid in me than normal. I have also had lower back pain too and I feel hungrier these days and my boobs hurt. Me and my partner would be happy if I was pregnant but it wasn't planned. we have been in a 3 year happy relationship. we are both adults and we would like a baby if I was pregnant. The 3 years w have been together we haven't used any type of birth control at all, we use the pull out method and it's never failed us before but the strange thing is we hardly had any sex on December 2014, we might have did the deed once of twice but he didn't finish inside me and we played around mostly and I had his semen on my hands and I rubbed myself that was all. Can someone give me some advice on this please and let me know if you have experienced something similar to this and what the chances of being pregnant are. thank you.

Hi this forum is for women who have had miscarriages who are trying to get pregnant. I don't think this is the best fit for you.



OneMore Time said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> One more time by positive do you mean there was a faint line on one and no line on the other or a line as dark as control on one and a lighter line on the other?
> 
> The Rite Aid brand had a test line darker than the control and the Wondfo test line was lighter than the control.
> 
> I just retested using both again and the Rite Aid test is definitely positive (obviously darker test line) and the Wondfo test line is darker than this morning but not yet positive.
> 
> I had the D&C 16 days ago - does ovulation around now make sense?Click to expand...

Interesting that both are different. Its certainly very possible to be ovulating already. I didn't have a D&C but did ovulate at 16 days post mc. 



wantingagirl said:


> I have to read back loads written since I was last on. For anyone not on FB group my AF started last night x

boo. I guess cycle went off when you started MCing rather than when you had the d&c. Hopefully a fresh stat will lead to a bfp next month. And hey, Valentine's day nookie! The bad thing about testing around valentines day is it could either be the best news or totally ruin the day.


----------



## jumpingo

> boo. I guess cycle went off when you started MCing rather than when you had the d&c. Hopefully a fresh stat will lead to a bfp next month. And hey, Valentine's day nookie! The bad thing about testing around valentines day is it could either be the best news or totally ruin the day.

either way (ovulating or testing around valentine's day) if you get a positive, future kids will do the math and think, "eeww!!!! i'm a valentine's day baby!!"

:rofl:


----------



## NinjaPanda

So, DH just broke news to me that he just found out he will be living away from me for a year now... At least he will only be 2-3 hours away as of April, not 14 hours like he is now. Life is throwing a huge kink in our TTC plans. Jesus. This has been a shitty year so far.... Have a mc, then a week later, great uncle dies, then a week after that hubby finds out he has to move temporarily for work.... Enough! Lol. Rant over.


----------



## NDH

Girls please DON"T LET ME TEST! About 9 dpo today and I'm really feeling the urge to POAS after being suddenly overwhelmed with the feeling like a bean just implanted. I feel like I'm nuts but I can't shake the feeling. I've nearly told DH I feel pretty certain I'm pregnant a few times this afternoon but I keep biting my tongue in case I'm just getting my hopes up. I really ant to b done with early testing


----------



## NDH

Ninja Panda that stinks :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ninja panda oh wow that's awful when does he have to go 

NDH I always trust my gut and I am liking yours I am going to hold out till at least 11 DPO 

My temp took a huge jump this morning woke up and it was 37.0 so hope I am not coming down with something now


----------



## jumpingo

the OB doc says we can try this month. woohoo!

likely ovulating february between the 14th-16th
having a colposcopy on february 25th
then will try to hold out until 12dpo to test

try to :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

jumpingo said:


> boo. I guess cycle went off when you started MCing rather than when you had the d&c. Hopefully a fresh stat will lead to a bfp next month. And hey, Valentine's day nookie! The bad thing about testing around valentines day is it could either be the best news or totally ruin the day.
> 
> either way (ovulating or testing around valentine's day) if you get a positive, future kids will do the math and think, "eeww!!!! i'm a valentine's day baby!!"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I was a valentine's day baby.... But when your our age and TTC you don't really think of it like that. Well I don't at least. Good things about valentines day babies. We won't be pregnant for Christmas, we still get a birthday and Christmas present (compared to people born closer to December, my friend was born on Boxing Day and mainly only got 1) we can have some fun with themed parties (more so in the UK as we have fireworks night, but you could have a Halloween party also). 



NinjaPanda said:


> So, DH just broke news to me that he just found out he will be living away from me for a year now... At least he will only be 2-3 hours away as of April, not 14 hours like he is now. Life is throwing a huge kink in our TTC plans. Jesus. This has been a shitty year so far.... Have a mc, then a week later, great uncle dies, then a week after that hubby finds out he has to move temporarily for work.... Enough! Lol. Rant over.

I'm so sorry :( Hopefully you'll just get lucky and when someone is visiting the other you'll just get a BFP. Or you putting all TTC plans on hold now?



NDH said:


> Girls please DON"T LET ME TEST! About 9 dpo today and I'm really feeling the urge to POAS after being suddenly overwhelmed with the feeling like a bean just implanted. I feel like I'm nuts but I can't shake the feeling. I've nearly told DH I feel pretty certain I'm pregnant a few times this afternoon but I keep biting my tongue in case I'm just getting my hopes up. I really ant to b done with early testing

You can wait. I always remind myself how disappointed I'll be if a BFN glares up at me.



CelticNiamh said:


> Ninja panda oh wow that's awful when does he have to go
> 
> NDH I always trust my gut and I am liking yours I am going to hold out till at least 11 DPO
> 
> My temp took a huge jump this morning woke up and it was 37.0 so hope I am not coming down with something now

Good like Niamh. I hope to see some BFP from some of you soon.



jumpingo said:


> the OB doc says we can try this month. woohoo!
> 
> likely ovulating february between the 14th-16th
> having a colposcopy on february 25th
> then will try to hold out until 12dpo to test
> 
> try to :haha:

That's great news jump. I hope you'll show me a BFP at the end of the month.

AFM nothing to report although just the usual things. My mum inisted on telling me all about the car mechanics pregnancy. He's due a week before I was and also having a boy. If he calls his son Daniel I think I'll just loose the plot. Also went into the bank and people were complaining about being pregnant. I was biting my tongue in telling them they should stop complaining and be more considerate about people who have lost their babies. It was suppose to be me having all those symptoms as I'd have been 25 weeks today :( On the plus side daily BD is going well. So I really hope it will be our month, despite not ovulating for another week yet!


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> I was a valentine's day baby.... But when your our age and TTC you don't really think of it like that. Well I don't at least. Good things about valentines day babies. We won't be pregnant for Christmas, we still get a birthday and Christmas present (compared to people born closer to December, my friend was born on Boxing Day and mainly only got 1) we can have some fun with themed parties (more so in the UK as we have fireworks night, but you could have a Halloween party also).
> 
> 
> AFM nothing to report although just the usual things. My mum insisted on telling me all about the car mechanics pregnancy. He's due a week before I was and also having a boy. If he calls his son Daniel I think I'll just loose the plot. Also went into the bank and people were complaining about being pregnant. I was biting my tongue in telling them they should stop complaining and be more considerate about people who have lost their babies. It was suppose to be me having all those symptoms as I'd have been 25 weeks today :( On the plus side daily BD is going well. So I really hope it will be our month, despite not ovulating for another week yet!


yeah, i was doing all the calculations and if i get pregnant in march or april, the due dates are early december and december 31st.:shock:i really hope i don't get to march or april.:winkwink: really anything in october through early january is hectic though with all the holidays (halloween, thanksgiving, christmas, new years) but i also will take any birthday, as long as there IS a birthday, you know?:sad1:

my mom says stuff like that ALL the time.:trouble: before the wedding, it was entertaining (at best), when we were trying (but not publicly saying that we were trying) it was like, "yeah yeah, we're going as fast as we can. ha. ha.:roll:" and now after a loss, it's just...yeah, no. (she also doesn't know i was pregnant or that i had a miscarriage, so i guess i can't REALLY be too mad...?)

sorry you had to be surrounded by whiners. if they only knew...maybe one of these days we'll be bold enough to say something. not mean, just really witty and leave their mouths hanging on the floor and/or make them really embarrassed for being so ridiculous.:pop:


----------



## NDH

I got my bfp with my first on April 20 (LMP march 26 wow I can't believe I remember that lol) and she was due December 29 but not born until January 8.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Celticniamh, he left on Monday already. :(

Mommy2o, no, we are not putting TTC on hold but it sure will be a lot of a tougher task!


----------



## OneMore Time

*Niamh *- I just had my first - hpt today. The last couple days have been super squinters, today finally not visible. Never thought I would feel relief looking at a BFN. I typically temp and check CM, not CP though. I just started temping a few days ago and have not checked CM to this point. My temp had a huge spike yesterday and an even bigger drop today. Interested to see what tomorrow brings. OB reminded me yesterday at my post-op appt to wait for one spontaneous period before trying - it makes me growl. If it happens before the first AF, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't. Que Sera Sera. 

*NinjaPanda -* I am so sorry about your DH - I can't imagine what that is like when you aren't TTC. Having the distance while you are TTC must be heartbreaking and infuriating. :hugs:

*NDH -* I test even when I know it's too early and that I will see a BFN. I have a real POAS problem. For me, knowing something (even if it's not what I want) is better than knowing nothing. Thank heavens for internet cheapies or I would be in the poor house. 

*jumpingo -* Congratulations on the all clear to TTC - that must be a huge relief. We are not preventing while waiting for AF and I am at peace with it. I am only afraid to face my OB if I end up there earlier than he expects me. He did say the suggestion to wait is primarily for dating purposes. Anyway - best of luck waiting until 12 DPO - I am hard pressed to get to 7 DPO. :blush:

AFM - Rite Aid OPK positive today with SMU, Wondfo still negative. Temp dropped dramatically this morning following the spike yesterday. My expert analysis is that my body is whacked. I will continue to temp and probably take OPK until AF arrives. I look forward to her arrival so I can have a clean chart that I might be able to make some sense of. 

Also - I have had enough snow and cold. :brat:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think the :witch: has finally landed been having spotting and horrible cramps and clots!! Since no AF in months I'm sure it will be a BAD one but I'm glad to move on !! 

Happy almost Friday!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies - hope all is well. 

OneMore - I have never used Rightaid tests but I use Wondfos and they have never let me down. That is really strange that they are so different with your results.

Ninja - that sounds so hard to have hubby gone for so long. Hugs for you!

NDH - I have sworn off early testing each time and always caved. But I am really going to try and not test until my AF is late when we start ttc again.

AFM - I *thought* DH and I had agreed to ntnp this month. But Tuesday night we dtd and he asked for a condom (?!) WTH? :growlmad:
Of course I was so upset I *almost* cried but I let him have it since thats what I should do. I didnt find 'in the moment' to be the appropriate time to ask "What are you thinking?!" so I let it go. I'm still upset and havent brought it up yet...
At least I wasnt anywhere near O yet. But I will be next week.


----------



## ajarvis

OK. Questions. 
If you fall asleep with the thermometer in your mouth should you retake or is it still valid?

Second question. Once I get AF should I remove the positive pregnancy tests from my chart?


----------



## ajarvis

Kozmik sorry you guys have had a miscommunication. Hope you can work it out!


----------



## CelticNiamh

NinjaPanda said:


> Celticniamh, he left on Monday already. :(
> 
> Mommy2o, no, we are not putting TTC on hold but it sure will be a lot of a tougher task!

Oh :hugs: I would be so sad that going to be hard regardless of TCC timing is crappy but glad you can keep TCC 

OneMore Time I hate that they say this, when it is actually more for dating for them, I know some like to wait for many reasons but I guess it comes down to when you feel ready to TCC again then go for it :hugs: we do not have any snow but it has been bitter cold and I am looking forward to spring and summer 

mommy2o thank you hunni :hugs: hurry up ovulation the swimmers will be waiting anyway :flower: 



Sis4Us said:


> Well I think the :witch: has finally landed been having spotting and horrible cramps and clots!! Since no AF in months I'm sure it will be a BAD one but I'm glad to move on !!
> 
> Happy almost Friday!!!

oh hugs :hugs: hope AF is not to bad on you over the weekend :hugs: and yea at least this next cycle will be easier to read, I keep thinking that as well how if/when AF arrives it should be easier to temp and know what the hell is going on 



ajarvis said:


> OK. Questions.
> If you fall asleep with the thermometer in your mouth should you retake or is it still valid?
> 
> Second question. Once I get AF should I remove the positive pregnancy tests from my chart?

Temp still valid :thumbup: I wonder if your cover line is off a little 36.3 would still be pre O temp how are you feeling in your self anyway been a bit of a limboland for you waiting and waiting 

oh and I would leave the positive pregnancy test if /when AF arrives it will reset and start and new chart for the next cycle regardless of +HPT 

Kozmik :hugs: hope you feel better after chatting to him 

jumpingo that is great news :happydance: good luck TCC this month 

Wanting hope your doing ok :hugs:

sending lots of baby dust to us all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Niamh! I was wondering if my coverline was off as well. I'll leave the +ive tests and just continue waiting lol.

I'm good. Focusing on my race. Bag of chips. Bottle of wine. Lol. If there's no AF by next week we'll see if I sing a different tune :p


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwww kozmik, sorry that happened. But I'm going to bet that he didn't want to assume anything in the moment and it was just easier to ask for one instead of having the convo. Just mention it and I'm sure all will be fine :) 

Ninjapamda - boo. Dh and I lived apart for 3 years, it was awful. I don't wish it on anyone, but I can promise it will be over before you know it. Plus, now you have an excuse to schedule timed visits ;) 

NDH - step away from the tests lol. I know its hard, but save your sanity for as long as you can. 

Ajarvis - you're so funny. I would adjust the temp. Because you breathes on it after you fell asleep, and the hot air Changes it lol. Sounds funny but I read it somewhere.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine I never heard of that re temps, with my one if I stick it in my mouth once it beeps that is it temp is taken and can not be retaken on till I reset it :thumbup: so it would just turn off and when I turn it back on it would show last temperature taken!:flower:

Ajarvis maybe she wont come! or are you pretty sure in your gut it was left over HCG :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Niamh I don't feel pregnant at all. Like no symptoms. Anything that was there must have been from my cold. With a strong BFP at 10DPO I should have gotten a positive at the dr. with held urine IMO anyways.

So I just don't think I am. I'd think based on the tests getting lighter I'd get AF sometime around this weekend or early next week though. I did check dollar store for cheap HPT. But I can't justify spending more than a buck or two on a test. SO will just have to wait!


----------



## SWlady

Hi Ladies,

I know I'm late to join this thread, but I wanted to say how much I appreciated reading through all your posts and seeing all the support, encouragement, and hope you offer one another.

I had a molar pregnancy last summer - found out at our 12 week scan in July, though baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. To top off the devastation of a MMC, it took 5 months before my HCG levels were low enough to be cleared for TTC again. 

I've been feeling pretty stressed and anxious these past couple of weeks because the baby would have been due at the end of January. Reading through your posts has helped me feel so much better.

Unfortunately, for the past 3 months I've been experiencing spotting along with a weird burning/cramping sensation on my left pelvic area that starts mid-cycle and lasts until my period starts. I went to see my dr and had ultrasounds, but they didn't see anything abnormal. They also checked my blood and only my thyroid levels were elevated, but my dr said I could wait to see if they go down naturally before starting a medication (they were fine in Nov). My worry is I can't seem to get rid of this anxious feeling and I know that stress can elevate thyroid levels... I'm now on CD 12 and Fxed this is the month and I won't have to do any more blood tests!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi SWlady. Welcome to our thread! I'm sorry to hear about your mc and wish the best for you for ttc!


----------



## steph.

Jumpingo hooray for ttc! You must be so happy to get the all clear!

Ninja so sorry about your dh going away. I really hope his visit line up perfectly with ovulation and you get a little bean for company!

NDH I think our dd1s must have swapped places! Mine was due January 8th but she was born on December 22nd. Really wish she hadn't been in such a hurry to join us!

Koz I hope u sort things out with dh. Maybe he knew you weren't ovulating and the condom was for easier cleaning? We do that sometimes!

Ajarvis hope you find out either way what's going on.Try ebay for cheap tests! Here I get 10 tests for about $3.

Sis good luck this cycle and hope af isn't too bad.

One more time hope that temp goes back up, but if not that af doesn't take to loko to show her face so that you can start fresh!

Afm 8dpo and waiting. Pretty sure this isn't my cycle though.


----------



## steph.

Slwady welcome! So sorry for your loss, gosh all that waiting must have made things even harder. Is your thyroid overactive? I got results a couple of weeks ago that show I have thyroid autoantibodies so have been started on thyroxine. Hope you catch a rainbow soon.


----------



## jumpingo

*ajarvis*, good luck in your race!!:thumbup: 
seems strange to be so far past your expected AF dates...though on my second post-mc cycle, my luteal phase was 15 days even though i usually only had a 11-13 day LP. hope you get an answer one way or the other soon! limbo stinks:dohh:

also, i read on FF that you shouldn't adjust your temps. i am a horrible sleeper and only get 3 hours of solid sleep before temping about half the time. if i'm way off on the temping time, i just stick it in as is. sometimes it makes a funny spike or dip, sure, and if it stays high or low, that's a different story, but one "off" temp here and there isn't going to make FF freak out.:haha:


*celtic*,
i have the same kind. i always try to muffle the beeping though because i'm sure it annoys my husband!:shy:


welcome* SWlady*!:hugs: i'm sure due dates will be hard for most of us around here...:sad1: i'm a pretty nervous/anxious/over-thinker myself, so i can relate a bit to just a constant anxious feeling. sometimes it's just all consuming.:nope: does distraction work? logically, you've gone to the doctor and had things checked out, so try to remind yourself of that and then do something just for you that you enjoy and can forget about everything else, even for an hour...?:flower:


*steph*, YES! i hated waiting! waiting in january was because i want to be able to fly to my brother's wedding in september (tokyo to US) and i ideally wanted to get the procedure done in january since we were waiting ANYway, but of course:roll: they were booked solid when i called.:dohh: so, am glad they can both happen in february. just waiting for AF to see herself out now.:trouble::haha:


*Kozmik*, definitely a conversation to be had when not in the moment.:wacko: we women are so perceptive and smart.:winkwink: i hope you have a chance to talk to him though - being on the same page about ttc is so important/helpful.:hugs:

(but oh my gosh, how could i have not thought of using condoms just for easier clean-up when i'm not in my fertile window?!:shock::haha:)


----------



## SWlady

steph. said:


> Slwady welcome! So sorry for your loss, gosh all that waiting must have made things even harder. Is your thyroid overactive? I got results a couple of weeks ago that show I have thyroid autoantibodies so have been started on thyroxine. Hope you catch a rainbow soon.

She's not yet sure if I do, because they weren't technically out of the "normal" range, but they were very close on the high end. She wants me to come back in on Day 3 of my next period and she'll retest then. If they haven't gone down, then we'd talk about medication. Hoping I don't need it though! She said once you're on it, you can't safely go off of it while pregnant or nursing.

Jumpingo - Distraction is definitely what helps me the most! They anxiety goes completely away. It's just hard to find things to distract me when I'm bored or waiting. You're right though, so far the dr hasn't found anything wrong, so I need to focus on that.


----------



## jumpingo

SWlady said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Slwady welcome! So sorry for your loss, gosh all that waiting must have made things even harder. Is your thyroid overactive? I got results a couple of weeks ago that show I have thyroid autoantibodies so have been started on thyroxine. Hope you catch a rainbow soon.
> 
> She's not yet sure if I do, because they weren't technically out of the "normal" range, but they were very close on the high end. She wants me to come back in on Day 3 of my next period and she'll retest then. If they haven't gone down, then we'd talk about medication. Hoping I don't need it though! She said once you're on it, you can't safely go off of it while pregnant or nursing.
> 
> Jumpingo - Distraction is definitely what helps me the most! They anxiety goes completely away. It's just hard to find things to distract me when I'm bored or waiting. You're right though, so far the dr hasn't found anything wrong, so I need to focus on that.Click to expand...

obviously needing to take any kind of medication would be a bummer, but it sounds like she's just being cautious and watching it. it's always good to feel like docs are keeping an eye on stuff even when they are "technically" still within normal limits:thumbup: and it also sounds like it won't conflict with getting pregnant or needing to stop when you get pregnant (not if, WHEN!:winkwink:)

have any hobbies? i am trying to start doing Project Life (i call it scrapbooking/photo album-ing for lazy people!:haha:) and cleaning always seems to help me.:thumbup:


----------



## SWlady

My hubby's been making me start getting back on the exercise wagon and that actually helps a lot. Same with playing sports :) I really want to start getting back into cooking. We were in/out of town a lot, so I got out of the habit. I really enjoy it though!


----------



## jumpingo

SWlady said:


> My hubby's been making me start getting back on the exercise wagon and that actually helps a lot. Same with playing sports :) I really want to start getting back into cooking. We were in/out of town a lot, so I got out of the habit. I really enjoy it though!

exercise has helped WAY more than i expected it to. the first week was rough, but now i do 5-6 days a week of something (lifting, running, exercise or yoga classes at the gym, etc.) and i think that's why i've only had one breakdown this week.:roll: before i was crying at *least* 4 or 5 times a week, often spurred on by completely unrelated things, but it always came back to being sad about babyjump.:cry: so yes, i recommend exercise, as much as i hate working out.:haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

Well, I can't claim to be an expert But I definitely came across something thst mentioned how breathing on it can affectit lol. I just think it's funny you fell back asleep, I could never do that lol. Anyways Toss the funny info to the side, I'm sure I would. It could be just another mumbo jumbo out there. 

Steph - hi!! Haven't seen you for awhile. So glad things are going well for you and your test results are being looked at and moving forward. 

Jump - love your gym enthusiasm. I've gained a few the last few weeks, with just not caring Ana being too busy for the gym. I'll be back at my own home on Monday and I'm super excited to get back into my routine. I want to lose 6 pounds before I get pregnant again. I like how I look, so I actually shouksnt focus on the number....I just want to tone back up!

Wanting - I may look into getting another act. BUT I did get what's app. Yay. I don't know how to add people but we can continue our chat on there If you want :) hope you're doing well. Curious to see where you are at, since our d&cs were within days of each other. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are wonderful!!


----------



## jumpingo

not sure you could call it "enthusiasm" yet. more like "resigned participation." :haha:

i know i'm "supposed to" and it's good for me, so i do it.


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Well, I can't claim to be an expert But I definitely came across something thst mentioned how breathing on it can affectit lol. I just think it's funny you fell back asleep, I could never do that lol. Anyways Toss the funny info to the side, I'm sure I would. It could be just another mumbo jumbo out there.
> 
> Steph - hi!! Haven't seen you for awhile. So glad things are going well for you and your test results are being looked at and moving forward.
> 
> Jump - love your gym enthusiasm. I've gained a few the last few weeks, with just not caring Ana being too busy for the gym. I'll be back at my own home on Monday and I'm super excited to get back into my routine. I want to lose 6 pounds before I get pregnant again. I like how I look, so I actually shouksnt focus on the number....I just want to tone back up!
> 
> Wanting - I may look into getting another act. BUT I did get what's app. Yay. I don't know how to add people but we can continue our chat on there If you want :) hope you're doing well. Curious to see where you are at, since our d&cs were within days of each other.
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are wonderful!!

So get a new fb account just for us :thumbup: I wonder if what's app works through uk-us. I'll pm you in a min :) missed you! Yep what date was urs again mine was 20th. I'm ok feel pretty strong now but get the odd teary moments but I am in day 3 of my period! Hope your ok hunni xx


----------



## ajarvis

thanks Jumpingo! My temp seems to be on the low side recently. I never really sleep a straight 3 hours before, but I'm still laying there. I never move lol. today was really low. Some cramps. Some spotting. I do think AF is trying to come. With my luck she'll show up on Sunday!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, AF isn't here yet and no signs of it yet.... Either my cycle is off or luck has hit me.... I think it's probably the first but if I don't get it by the weekend, I may head to the city to buy a test...


----------



## steph.

Ajarvis hope af shows soon, I hate waiting! When will you test again?

Ninja I hop e this is it for you!!! What cd is this for you?


----------



## sunshine2014

haha Jump - I hear you. I love how I feel after working out, but sometimes getting there is tough. :hugs:

Wanting - I will think about it! I do miss you ladies - but I've loved not having facebook to be honest. But a secret group may be okay! I'll let you know! I got your message about whatsapp, I will see if I can add you tomorrow okay!! :) 
Glad af came -- mine was the 21st, so definitely around the same time. Hope you're doing well. I'm feeling better also...we're tough cookies! (all of us)

ajarvis - fingers crossed for af!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To the others.... Hi :happydance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Steph - it's only cd 30 (if going by date of mc) for me but I have always run on a 28/29 day cycle and normally have signs of it coming a few days in advance. So either my cycle has been thrown or we got lucky.... My cp is still high and soft too so I don't know.... The mc last month has left me lost as to what to expect.


----------



## ajarvis

steph I think she's coming in the morning based on spotting, and how I feel tonight - crampy, sore lower back etc. If not I'll test Sunday morning!


----------



## jaspie

Hi guys, thought I'd stick my head in. I was an August Firefly but unfortunately had a mmc discovered at the 12 week scan in 27th Jan, my baby had died at 8 weeks :( 
I had my erpc 2 days ago and am having very little bleeding and pain so far, just cramps and minor spotting really. I've started temping again and even though I'm fully expecting this cycle to be all over the place, i like knowing what's going on in there. I think we're going to wait for my first period before ttc again. 
Good to meet you all even in these sad circumstances. Hoping we all get our rainbows soon :flower:


----------



## NDH

Sonsorry for your reason for being here :( but we're happy to have you.


----------



## sunshine2014

Good morning ladies. Hope you are all enjoying the weekend. Dh was supposed to be going to vermont this weekend for work, but there's a big snow storm coming so he's staying put yay!! I got back from Florida so my inner body is still warm lol. 

Jaspie - I agree with NDH, so sorry you're here but happy to have you all the same. I missed you from the fireflies group, so it will be nice to catch up and see how you are doing :) <3


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, AF finally came this morning. Kind of bittersweet... I am glad to have the fresh start after everything but at the same time was kind of hoping we got lucky, especially with DH being gone for so long now. I cried to my mom this morning though. Even though the mc happened a month ago it just felt so "official" today.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome jaspie! Sorry you have to be here. I had pretty much the same timing of miscarriage but a month earlier. Just waiting on AF at the moment. 

ninja sorry she's here, but now you can look to the next month!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Nah, I'm out for this month. Won't get to see DH till middle of March :(


----------



## nugget80

Happy weekend ladies...! I am now a week past erpc and would love to say I jave recovered well (physically I think I have) but I'm thinking whole thing has triggered a nasty relapse with my multiple sclerosis. I have been assured by ms nurse I should be fine to ttc still even on the steroids and pain meds as risks are small compared to not taking them and recovery for me! One positive this week is gp has taken into account my chemical so 3 years trying and 3 losses means she is referring us to a specialist. I k ow this offers no guarantees but feels like a step in right direction.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jaspie said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd stick my head in. I was an August Firefly but unfortunately had a mmc discovered at the 12 week scan in 27th Jan, my baby had died at 8 weeks :(
> I had my erpc 2 days ago and am having very little bleeding and pain so far, just cramps and minor spotting really. I've started temping again and even though I'm fully expecting this cycle to be all over the place, i like knowing what's going on in there. I think we're going to wait for my first period before ttc again.
> Good to meet you all even in these sad circumstances. Hoping we all get our rainbows soon :flower:

Hi Jaspie so sorry for your loss but I am glad you found us :hugs: 



NinjaPanda said:


> Nah, I'm out for this month. Won't get to see DH till middle of March :(

Oh no NinjaPanda :nope::hugs:



nugget80 said:


> Happy weekend ladies...! I am now a week past erpc and would love to say I jave recovered well (physically I think I have) but I'm thinking whole thing has triggered a nasty relapse with my multiple sclerosis. I have been assured by ms nurse I should be fine to ttc still even on the steroids and pain meds as risks are small compared to not taking them and recovery for me! One positive this week is gp has taken into account my chemical so 3 years trying and 3 losses means she is referring us to a specialist. I k ow this offers no guarantees but feels like a step in right direction.

Hi Nugget hope your MS settles soon and glad your GP is going to take it further :flower:


Hey every one, been a very busy few days barely getting time to get on here :hugs: 

As for me, still spotting a little turned brown still more normal cm and the spotting mixed in, I think its AF trying to come, I do not trust my temps at all think they are all over the place thanks to the MC so hopefully next cycle I will know exactly where I am


----------



## OneMore Time

Just popping in quick...I'm supposed to be doing homework. :haha:

I switched Fertility Friend to Advanced instead of FAM and it gave me an O date but no coverline. Not sure what that means but the O date makes sense considering the other symptoms. We'll see. :shrug:

As soon as the O line popped up I panicked. I had a holy sh!t, what if I get pregnant this cycle moment. We have been active and not preventing. I would embrace it but I am scared...really scared. :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Onemoretime hope its a good out come with a Very sticky baby :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

I didn't know there were two different settings on FF. What're the differences?

OneMoreTime hope you have a sticky bean!

AFM I took an HPT cheap walmart brand one this afternoon. Given to me by a friend cause the only one I have left is my clearblue for tomorrow AM. Anyhow. It was positive after 4 hours held pee. I'm baffled. The test with held pee at the dr. last week (7 days ago) was negative. I've been having lots of EWCM with brown in it. Touch of red this morning. I 100% feel like AF is on it's way and have ZERO PG sypmtoms. So baffled. Hopefully the clearblue in the AM can give me a better idea. I do have a blood test scheduled for next week too...


----------



## NDH

Ninja the first AF after a mc I find the hardest too. Boo to knowing there won't be a chance to try this month either :(

Good luck one more time

Ajarvis so confusing! Did you see the test in the drs office that was negative or did the Dr just say it was? I've known some drs to not take a faint line as positive, and also sometimes drs test strips are sensitivity higher than 25miu so might still register a negative for 2+ days after a positive on a 10miu test. How dark was the line today?

For those not on fb I'm at least 90% sure I'm pregnant. On Thursday, about 9dpo I was overpowered with a sudden strong feeling that implantation had just happened and I've just had this blissful sense of knowing ever since. I do believe in intuition and while mine hasn't always been totally reliable its never been wrong when its this strong before. My second pregnancy was much the same. I just knew I was pregnant but doubted myself after 2 weeks of negatives and gave up testing. Another two weeks later I tested again and got a line darker than the control and was dated at 5+4 so my feeling of being pregnant started when I conceived, even though I should have been due my period if that makes sense. I loss this morning and I'm calling it inconclusive but based on my pregnancy with dd2 I'm prepared it might take a while. 
Also experiencing numerous symptoms - peeing hourly, changed taste buds (I couldn't eat my bacon this morning cause it tasted like dog feet to me and I'm a bacon fiend) and constant mild nausea. Basically I'm considering myself PUPO and just waiting for a positive test to confirm.


----------



## ajarvis

I posted it on facebook which might be easier to see. But will post them here too. Well I guess not. I can't seem to get them off my phone right now. But as dark as Friday I think. I've never gotten really dark lines on the equate ones. I do have the digital still for the am.


----------



## sunshine2014

NDH!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!! I believe in intuition also, so fingers crossed yours is correct!!

Ajarvis - sooo confusing. I hope you get some answers soon! What a roller coaster. I'm exhausted for you!


----------



## ajarvis

lol thanks Sunshine! I have digital for the AM to see if the weeks indicator goes up and I have bloodwork finally scheduled for next week - Tues. So hopefully if AF doesn't come soon I should get some answers!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ajavirs you must be up the wall with wondering what the hell is going on :hugs: wonder was the doctors test faulty and 
I know they are not as good as the ones we can buy our selfs lots get faint lines or negatives but go home retest and get the a great positive test

NDH I am a huge believer in my gut and can not wait to see what unfolds as you wait for your BDP :happydance::hugs: good luck 


I am so over this spotting and its only day 5 today it is a weird brown actually reminds me of the spotting I had on my last baby or start of MC still only when I wipe but it is just like it is still the MC :cry: I am hoping it is AF on the way and sorts it self out! I do not trust my temps at all think my body hormones are out of wack and that is why temps are higher! 
of maybe this is AF ?? :shrug::nope:


----------



## ajarvis

Definitely annoying! Guess no wine for me tonight lol See what the bloodtest on Tuesday shows. I just don't feel pregnant, and don't think I am. But I guess I will act as if I am for now ha


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Definitely annoying! Guess no wine for me tonight lol See what the bloodtest on Tuesday shows. I just don't feel pregnant, and don't think I am. But I guess I will act as if I am for now ha

On till proven otherwise I guess :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I don't think I got AF just really dark stretchy spotting WTH!! :nope: still confused and dizzy and I just don't know !!! GRRR


----------



## sunshine2014

Ugghhhh....sis4Us thats so annoying. I'm sorry you're going through that as well.

I'm sorry to all the ladies who are going through this confusion. With my first d&c I literally went into a bubble, I didn't temp, pay attention to cm or anything until af came. I'm so glad I did, but this time I'm finding that I'm looking at cm every day lol. Luckily I left my thermometre at my parents (blessing in disguise), so I won't get it for another week. But I hope I'll still wait for af to come. It's so emotionally draining this time between mc and af. I'm thinking of all of us, even though I'm still a bit early yet.


----------



## CelticNiamh

so many of us in limbo land it like it is never ending :hugs:

Sis4Us I am sorry your still stuck wondering what the hell is going on, I was actually wondering how you were and about the cyst :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

So many of us with the same thing! Stretchy brown spotting! So annoying!!


----------



## NDH

I'm calling it a positive :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> I'm calling it a positive :)

did you get one :flower:


----------



## NDH

super faint but enough to satisfy me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> super faint but enough to satisfy me.

whoo hoo can not wait to see it get darker :flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

woohoo!! Awesome :) Congrats :)


----------



## jtink28

Congrats NDH!

My husband and I had a long talk, and we decided to get back to TTC this cycle. My AF ended today, so basically, we start now. I was going to take a few months off, but My son is 21 months, and I want the kids to be closer in age. And I'll be 35 in July, so I just don't want to wait too much longer. My head is in the right place, too. I'm not grieving anymore - I'm obviously still sad that it had to happen, but after a month, I've been able to deal with it. 

So in a little bit, I'll be back in the TWW boat. Yipes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtink28 said:


> Congrats NDH!
> 
> My husband and I had a long talk, and we decided to get back to TTC this cycle. My AF ended today, so basically, we start now. I was going to take a few months off, but My son is 21 months, and I want the kids to be closer in age. And I'll be 35 in July, so I just don't want to wait too much longer. My head is in the right place, too. I'm not grieving anymore - I'm obviously still sad that it had to happen, but after a month, I've been able to deal with it.
> 
> So in a little bit, I'll be back in the TWW boat. Yipes!


good luck :happydance::happydance: lots of baby dust


----------



## jtink28

I know everyone here is nervous about ttc after a loss, but I am so nervous. I just hope all goes well. I'm not doing any temping or OPK's right now - that would just stress me out. We'll see how this relaxed approach goes!


----------



## jtink28

jaspie, just saw you here. so so sorry you have to be here, but i'm glad you're with us. how are you feeling?


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay jtink that's wonderful news!!! SOoo excited for you!

NDH - congrats! great news!


----------



## ajarvis

yay jtink! Lots of babydust and good luck to you!


----------



## mummy2o

NDH: that's great news!

jtink: I think we're all nervous next time round. I'm not sure when we'll start to relax and some might never until we get our babies in our arms. I know for sure I won't relax after the 12 weeks mark. But that's great your DH has agreed to try again and you feel ready to. And if you do get a random bad day, feel free to vent how crappy life is to us. I'm generally ok but as soon as I see a pregnant person I sometimes throw myself a self pity party. Its actually amazing how many pregnant people I see in a week. I should so stop going to baby and me groups.


----------



## jaspie

Hi Jtink, great to hear you're ready to get back to ttc! I can't wait to get back to it, i feel like i need to be pregnant again asap but we're going to wait for my first period. I suppose it's for the best emotionally as well as i am only 4 days out from my erpc and to be honest I'm not feeling great. I've been up and down but since yesterday mainly down. I don't know how to get out of this horrible doom it feels like i can't see an end to it at the moment. I know time will help so i guess it's just a matter of waiting to heal. Will be popping in to this thread though as it's so positive despite this sad post of mine today. I'm sure I'll feel better when it's time to ttc again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jaspie said:


> Hi Jtink, great to hear you're ready to get back to ttc! I can't wait to get back to it, i feel like i need to be pregnant again asap but we're going to wait for my first period. I suppose it's for the best emotionally as well as i am only 4 days out from my erpc and to be honest I'm not feeling great. I've been up and down but since yesterday mainly down. I don't know how to get out of this horrible doom it feels like i can't see an end to it at the moment. I know time will help so i guess it's just a matter of waiting to heal. Will be popping in to this thread though as it's so positive despite this sad post of mine today. I'm sure I'll feel better when it's time to ttc again.

I feel the same Jaspie I want to be pregnant again feel empty :hugs: 
but how your feeling now is very normal and expected and it does get better and come here and share how your feeling getting it out helps with the healing I always feel better when I do :hugs: I have had very hard days and I always feel better again but we need to grieve for our little babies and do something nice to remember them by, I framed a scan picture and got a candle to light to say good bye it helped a lot so find something to help you! :hugs: I hope you feel better very soon
 



Attached Files:







fb1a63e69747bd296273dedd4488d75a.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## steph.

Nhd congrats!!! Love the ticker!

Jtink so happy for you, back in the game!

Jaspie we've all been there, but time does help us cope. Although I don't think we truly heal until we hold our rainbows xxx


----------



## OneMore Time

*NDH *- HUGE congratulations to you. I am looking forward to all of seeing our rainbow babies really soon - 2015 is as good a year as any, right? :thumbup:

*jtink - *Fingers are crossed for you that it is an easy BFP and an even easier pregnancy. 

*Jaspie -* I was very weepy and had a couple all out sobs every single day for about a week. I actually found some comfort on Pinterest, as weird as that might sound. I created a hidden board and pinned all kinds of stuff - quotes, songs, pictures. Searching "miscarriage" brings up a lot of results and that is where most of my sobbing came from. I thought, at the time, that I was just torturing myself but it turned out to be exactly what I needed. I still feel the sadness of never knowing the little one we had for such a short time - I will always wonder about him or her but I have accepted it and am moving forward despite it. The grief is real and I imagine it will always be there. :hugs:

*AJarvis *- did you take that digital test? 

*AFM - *I think I see some pattern developing on my chart even though my temps are lower than my last cycle. Hopefully a couple more days and it will be clearer. FF has my O date as 2/5 but I think it should be 2/6 based on temps. Although yesterday (FMU) I had a blaring positive Wondfo OPK - three more through the day were definitely negative and negative this morning. I also had significant pressure and discomfort on my right side last night, along with cramps. I didn't record the + OPK yesterday only because it was FMU but it was the only + Wondfo so far this cycle -all other positives were the Rite Aid brand (+ through 2 straight days, multiple times a day). I am trying to not put too much stress into this cycle because my body is trying to get back to normal but it is a little frustrating, mostly because I just want AF to show so I can start fresh. 

We had another snow storm yesterday that has the kids on a 2-hour delay. Its still snowing so I won't be surprised if they call off the whole day. How many days until spring? :sad2:


----------



## ajarvis

Onemoretime the 2nd test in that box wasn't digital!! I think I got ripped off. It was just a normal test, but it was positive! Bloodwork tomorrow.

I had no idea that different brands of OPK would give different results. That sounds so stressful!


----------



## jtink28

A few days ago, I was totally fine with the fact that I was going to take a few months off TTC. Now that we've just decided to go for it right away, I'm so impatient, and want it to happen RIGHT NOW! Haha!


----------



## OneMore Time

jtink28 said:


> A few days ago, I was totally fine with the fact that I was going to take a few months off TTC. Now that we've just decided to go for it right away, I'm so impatient, and want it to happen RIGHT NOW! Haha!

Yes - this is me also. At first, I was done - we weren't going to try again at all. I started to feel better physically and we decided to try one more time but not right away. Once that decision was made, "later" went out the window. I am comfortable with "now" and "never" but I have real issues with all the stuff in between. This is true for everything in life for me. 

AJarvis - so exciting but nerve-wracking. The waiting is so hard but you will know by the end of the week. That's good stuff!


----------



## Sis4Us

Changed my chart around to when I should have had AF since my OPk was dark this Am looks like I will be Oing again I guess :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

So I went back in my July thread that I was in and apparently my memory was wrong. I did not have symptoms at 5 weeks. So I'm 5 weeks 2 days if I'm actually pregnant. Interesting. I'm just going to stay in limbo and not think anything until I get some clearer answers. If I'm not pregnant I'm on cycle day 39! and 52 days since I started bleeding from the miscarriage. That's a long time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Changed my chart around to when I should have had AF since my OPk was dark this Am looks like I will be Oing again I guess :shrug:

Or do another test maybe :)


----------



## SWlady

Hi Ladies! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend :)

My hubby and I babysat a 1.5 yr old and a 4 yr old all day on Saturday and while it was really fun (and adorable to see my hubby holding a little one), it was also a bit emotionally draining thinking of what could have been... 

I think someone mentioned this earlier in the thread, but I swear I see babies and pregnant women EVERYWHERE. Even my favorite TV shows all seem to have some character or other getting pregnant. I can't tell if it's always been like this or if I'm just noticing now.

I'm on CD16, hoping I O'd 3 days ago. Hubby has been on it to BD enough this month (of course...). Now the dreaded TWW.

Congrats to you, *NDH* and good luck *jtink*! Sending positive vibes to everyone this month!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey everyone! 
The weekends are so long for me; I dont log on to BnB from home at all so I have a lot of catching up to do on Monday mornings! 

NDH - congrats! Lots of sticky dust for you!!

Jtinks - I'm so happy you made the decision to ttc again now that you are ready. I hear you about being super impatient once that decision is made!

jaspie - so sorry you are here with us but happy you found these very welcoming and understanding ladies to share all the emotions with that come with mc and ttcal.

ajarvis - I cant believe this is still going on for you! I really hope you get clear answers soon. That is a really long cycle if you are not pregnant (I know some people have cycles that long, but I think you said yours usually arent).

swlady - I see pregnant ladies and newborn babies everywhere. Its driving me completely batty.

AFM - Spoke with the hubby about him asking for a condom last week when we dtd. He said he thought it was *me* that didnt want to ttc this month. To that I said, No Way! I want to ttc right away. He said he's ok with it and we can ttc. I think I'll be O'ing this week sometime so we need to find time to get busy. But I'm not opk'ing this month (or next probably) so its more of a ntnp method I suppose. I usually get pretty clear cm signs though so that will help. DH wants to dtd tonight (well, every night, but you know how that goes!).


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you worked it out Kozmik!! Yay for TTC :)

My cycles are normally 28 days. Still getting brown discharge. EWCM type discharge too. So weird. 

Good luck for the tww swlady! Such an annoying time lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Ajarvis have u had an ultrasound to make sure everything is clear?? I'm just asking Ur Ur chart looks like mine did w the Etopic and I've been having the same discharge! 

I took a HPT Celtic it's negative I knew it would be my temps are way to low for that :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

sis4u no I haven't. I went to a walkin because my midwife though I could get an ultrasound quicker that way. But she wouldn't give me one so I'm scheduled for blood work at lunch tomorrow. No pain or anything to indicate ectopic. I have kept charting because I keep thinking AF is coming.


----------



## ajarvis

speaking of charts. I'd think my temp would be higher pregnant, but I know that's not "always" the case


----------



## jtink28

*ajarvis*, i don't know how you're dealing so well with this. i would be going out of my mind with confusion!

it looks like quite a few of us will be O'ing around Valentine's. I know what we'll all be doing. :blush: Hehehee!!!

At the moment I'm about to put my son down for a nap, and I just put some homemade vegetable stew in the crock pot. I've got leftover turkey chili for lunch, and Downton Abbey on my DVR. It's snowing outside, so it feels very cozy. The only thing that could make me feel more cozy is a glass of wine. Better enjoy it while we can, ladies :wine:


----------



## jtink28

also, was going to say - my AF was pretty normal, even though I expected it to be kindof different after the mc. But it was normal. The only thing I've noticed that's different is it seems like I have ewcm the day after AF is over. I don't temp, so I don't know about that, but I wonder if O can be really off because of the mc? Ugh. My husband and I decided to just have sex every other day until AF shows up. Lucky him!


----------



## ajarvis

I'm pretty laid back. Takes alot to get me riled up lol. I had my race to focus on. But that's over. So now I just want answers. Hopefully I get some this week. Or at the very least get an US booked. I didn't want an US before 6 weeks anyways as they're so inconclusive.

Glad your AF was normal Jtink. I was worried about that too. Cause I normally have 28 day cycles and super light AF. I don't want that to change lol.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhh jtink I've definitely been enjoying the wine :) that sounds like a great day. I love downton abbey. What season are you on?

I just went to the gym. Les mills body pump. Whew. I'm hurting already and its only an hour after the glass. Took all my vitamins too and my green shake. Sunshine is back in the health game. Woooooo!!!!! I will miss my chocolates in bed hahaha.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Had lots of catching up to do.... Congrats NDH!!! XD

For the next month I will be living vicariously through you all so Good luck! Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

So......today I worked hard at the gym. An hour later I had spotting. I wasn't concerned because I know that can happen after working out. But I have worked out a few times (not as hard) the last few weeks - sit ups, squats, treadmill etc. 

So, since then I've had more spotting on and off. I'm so confused. After my first d&c I had nothing, zilch for 6 weeks until af came back. So I wasn't expecting this. 

It's been 4 weeks since my natural mc, and 3 weeks on Wednesday since my d&c. So I wasn't expecting af for at least another 2 weeks. Did anyone else have this? It's not brown. It's bright red. And again, not a lot. I'm just confused.


----------



## jumpingo

AF showed up 26 days after my MC, so could it be AF just showing up early...?

(and good for you getting to the gym!!:bodyb::thumbup:)


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> So......today I worked hard at the gym. An hour later I had spotting. I wasn't concerned because I know that can happen after working out. But I have worked out a few times (not as hard) the last few weeks - sit ups, squats, treadmill etc.
> 
> So, since then I've had more spotting on and off. I'm so confused. After my first d&c I had nothing, zilch for 6 weeks until af came back. So I wasn't expecting this.
> 
> It's been 4 weeks since my natural mc, and 3 weeks on Wednesday since my d&c. So I wasn't expecting af for at least another 2 weeks. Did anyone else have this? It's not brown. It's bright red. And again, not a lot. I'm just confused.

Hun what's app me :) 

I got what I think was my period at 3dpo :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

So my pink line yesterday was an evap. I kind of thought the bleed was too much to be implantation altho still light. My temp has gone back down so maybe I did have a slight water infection. I'm on what I think is cd7 and a low on my monitor I have one sd test that I will try and save :haha: trying to be a bit more laid back about things in the hope it will help xx


----------



## NDH

I'm in limbo with spotting all day. Its red and increasing, but still not full flow and I'm still quite nauseous so trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> I'm in limbo with spotting all day. Its red and increasing, but still not full flow and I'm still quite nauseous so trying to remain hopeful.

really hope it is implantation :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine2014 said:


> So......today I worked hard at the gym. An hour later I had spotting. I wasn't concerned because I know that can happen after working out. But I have worked out a few times (not as hard) the last few weeks - sit ups, squats, treadmill etc.
> 
> So, since then I've had more spotting on and off. I'm so confused. After my first d&c I had nothing, zilch for 6 weeks until af came back. So I wasn't expecting this.
> 
> It's been 4 weeks since my natural mc, and 3 weeks on Wednesday since my d&c. So I wasn't expecting af for at least another 2 weeks. Did anyone else have this? It's not brown. It's bright red. And again, not a lot. I'm just confused.

After my miscarriage any time I worked out hard (long runs for me - 2+ hours) I would spot, or if I did a Jillian Michaels dvd. I'd spot. I think maybe that was the spotting on Sunday and last night too actually. It's completely normal and even more so after a miscarriage from what dr/midwife, and dr google say.


----------



## ajarvis

Fingers crossed, and thinking positive thoughts for you NDH!

Wantingagirl good luck! We'll both "focus" on being laid back :p

I don't have AF yet. But had some very noticeable cramps last night (I don't usually cramp even with AF) and a 1-2 weeks test this morning. So still residual HCG. I have bloodwork this afternoon. Then 1-2 days for results of that! Not sure what she'll do from that. I'm guessing an ultrasound to make sure the uterus is empty. But I'm going to try some extra hard workouts see if I can bring on AF myself lol. Since that has led to spotting maybe it'll lead to AF.....


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ladies.....so the update is that now it's much heavier. It's bright red, and definitely resembles af. I've never had spotting, so can't really comment on what it's like, but I know that this feels like af. 

BUT....My d&c was just under 3 weeks ago (20 days), so I was pretty sure that was too soon. I'm so confused.


----------



## jtink28

sunshine, i didn't have a d&c, but my first AF came exactly 21 days after the mc. it was a normal 5 day AF, too. so it's possible. our bodies are so strange.


----------



## Sis4Us

Our bodies will try to regulate back to what we were at before so some will have longer and some shorter to go back!!
The moon does have a lot of control over our cycle !!
I have a chart and my body always seems to go back to the first Quarter Moon! That was the moon I was born on crazy I know but it does work!! HTH

AFM Blaring +++ OPK this am and I didn't take any VITEX yesterday cuz I'm out :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks ladies.....so the update is that now it's much heavier. It's bright red, and definitely resembles af. I've never had spotting, so can't really comment on what it's like, but I know that this feels like af.
> 
> BUT....My d&c was just under 3 weeks ago (20 days), so I was pretty sure that was too soon. I'm so confused.

Hunni I had d&c on 20th then I got my af on 4th feb so 15 days later I don't think I've ovulated after loss x


----------



## ajarvis

I agree it's probably your body regulating itself sunshine. Do you have any more follow ups with your dr?


----------



## OneMore Time

We are all in this what-the-hell-is-my-body-doing stage and it sucks! The TWW is really hard, the god-knows-how-long-wait after a miscarriage is worse. We need to get through and out of February, by then we should all be functioning properly and maybe the weather can suck a little less too. Hibernation? I'm in! :sleep:

The benefit of me spending days trying to figure out if and when I ovulated is that I am almost halfway through the TWW (if I trust FF's O date). I'll test on Saturday morning which should be 9DPO - that's when I got my first positive with the little one I lost. I don't feel the desperation and stress to be pregnant this cycle that I normally feel while TTC. Whatever happens, happens. If AF shows, that's really OK too. I feel very much at peace despite the unknowns. 

Not that I am a huge believer in signs but, according to my FF O date, my due date if pregnant this cycle would be 10/29/15. 10/29 is our first wedding anniversary. Valentines Day BFP and an anniversary baby...too good to be true? Truth be told, I don't care when I get a BFP or when the due date is, as long as I get to bring home a healthy baby when it's all said and done.


----------



## SWlady

I had my first AF about 30 days after my D&C, but I also keep experiencing spotting mid-cycle (like 3-4 days PO and lasting on and off til my next period). I think our bodies just take tons of time to get back to normalcy!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmm...so do you guys think this is really af? It's a lot. It's definitely more than spotting. And like I said it's been 4 weeks since natural mc, 3 since d&c. But my hcg dropped significantly in between those two (34,800 to 9000). So It only had 9000 to drop in 3 weeks. I think I'm confident this is af... even though it's soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

I would say it is if u feel like it is Sunshine!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

So excited!! Apparently DH is not going to be super busy with work next week so he booked me a plane ticket to see him! I should be ovulating around the day before I leave or the day I leave so Fx!


----------



## ajarvis

Well I'm calling this cycle day 1. Light bleeding now. More than spotting. I hope she's done by Valentines lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

ninja - thats great news! I hope you get there in time to make it count! :)

ajarvis - I really hope this is your cd1, to get this ttc show on the road!


----------



## ajarvis

Kozmikkitten I'm sure it is. She's been threatening for a while and definitely need tampon now. So on to a new cycle. Just hopefully not a 40 day one. Just 28 as per normal.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NinjaPanda said:


> So excited!! Apparently DH is not going to be super busy with work next week so he booked me a plane ticket to see him! I should be ovulating around the day before I leave or the day I leave so Fx!

:happydance::happydance: whoo hoo


----------



## NDH

Yay Ninja! Ajarvis glad your limbo is over.

I'm back to ttc as well- had another chemical. I'm going to add vitex to my regimen and maybe progesterone cream too.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sorry to hear that NDH - really hope you get a sticky one soon!!!

AFM - I'm NOT going to get a sticky one if my DH and I dont dtd this month...haha. I think I'm ovulating this week based on cm only (most likely O in the next day or two). It will be a no go tonight cuz DH will be home very late. Maybe tomorrow night?


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> Yay Ninja! Ajarvis glad your limbo is over.
> 
> I'm back to ttc as well- had another chemical. I'm going to add vitex to my regimen and maybe progesterone cream too.

 
Have a look at Maca and vitamin B complex make sure if your taking a prenatal it has B6 and B12 they help reduce miscarriage and help with implantation 

Sharing this again for youhttp://natural-fertility-info.com/preventing-miscarriage
it mention vitex for preventing MC I never knew that


----------



## sunshine2014

ajarvis - we're CD1 buddies!! YAY!!!

kozmic - tomorrow should be great, unless you can stay up really late tonight lol

Sis4us - thanks! 

ninja - yahoo!! So excited you get to sneak in a well timed visit

NDH - so sorry for the chemical, and sorry you're back on the roller coaster with all of us. But at least you know you got your O date right! :)

Celtic - Hi! :) 

Af is in full swing here. I'm so relieved, I was pretty irritable to poor DH the last few days. Now at least it explains why. I called my Dr about starting testing (day 3) and the secretary had no clue who I was/what I was talking about. Annoying. She said she would talk to him about it and call me back, but she never did. I'm trying not to get anxious about it. We don't plan to ttc this month anyways (I'll be away for work around O time), so I supposed I can get the tests done CD3 next month. But still, super annoying. And I get anxious/easily stressed out about that kind of stuff. Booking appointments, waiting on other people to provide me with info. So I'm feeling overwhelmed right now.

But...c'est la vie. Right?


----------



## ajarvis

Oh yay! Hope you hear from your dr office tomorrow. You don't have to be around on O day to get preggo ;)

Niamh will have to look more into this b6/b12 thing!


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies!

hard for me to keep up with all of you. even though i stay at home with my son, i feel like i hardly sit down. haha!

*ndh* - so sorry about your chemical :( 

*sunshine* - i'm jealous about all your gym work. we got a screw in our car tire two days ago, and haven't been able to get it fixed. which means i'm stuck inside (it's 25 degrees here in chicago!) and i need to get to the gym!!! argh. good for you! :)

i had a totally normal af, but today (cd 8) i had a bunch of ewcm, but tinged very, very lightly with pink. i'm guessing this is left over from the mc? i feel like i don't even understand my own body anymore! i had short cycles - 25 to 26 day cycles - so O'ing on cd 8 is possible, but early for me. i never used opk's or temped, and usually got my bfp early. so maybe i am really O'ing this early? i'm so confused!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ugh, it's so frustrating isn't it....I never thought my life would revolve around bodily functions. Especially since I'm squimish lol.

jtink - thanks for the gym love. I felt so good yesterday. Today I can't move, so ya...that happened (or didn't happen). But I'll do some sit ups and weights tonight. I also need to get out (I live in Canada...not far from Chicago actually) in this crazy weather. I get major winter blues.

ajarvis - you're so funny, and absolutely right. But I'll pretty much be gone the entire time (and some after) this month, but back in time for next O! Woo!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Oh yay! Hope you hear from your dr office tomorrow. You don't have to be around on O day to get preggo ;)
> 
> Niamh will have to look more into this b6/b12 thing!

yep I know it really helps with short LP and helps with lining but also for embryo development and implantation anything that helps is good! 

Omega 3 helps as well it is explained in the link and easy to get I have been taking that as well 

Sunshine I hate when you ring and they say they will ring you back and do not I am sure there would be notes on the system! that she could of checked unless the doctor never typed them in! which is annoying!! I would ring them back again!


----------



## NDH

yeah maca is already part o my regimen and I am confident my vitamins have a good source of b vitamins that I don't think a B complex is necessary.


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi ladies! So sorry that I have been MIA&#8230; Well, not really, I've been spending all night and day on FB! Hahaha! Things have been hectic with my job interviews, shadowing at potential future jobs (reallllllly hoooooooping), etc. It's just been *too* much to try to keep up both here and in FB. ANYWAY, I am sure I have missed a lot and I know there are some newer people on here&#8230; I will spend tomorrow reading as much as I can and try to respond as much as I can! I do miss it on here, but hey, life happens! I'm looking forward to catching up with all you wonderful gals! xoxoxox


----------



## jumpingo

:hugs:NDH:hugs:

sunshine, just call them back every hour! but be super sweet on the phone. they'll be super annoyed, but you'll have been so friendly that they can't even get mad. and do it until you get the information/appt/whatever you need! DO IT.:finger::rofl:

ajarvis, "now leaving limboland, ajarvis..." :thumbup::haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Feeling great being out of limbo land!! Pushed out 3K at a 5:30 pace. Going to be a great training season :)


----------



## steph.

Hi ladies, quick update from me for those not on facebook. Yesterday I got a very very very light bfp at 12 dpo, today I did another test and it's just as light. So I guess it could go either way at the moment. It's my 3rd pregnancy in 3 months so just expecting the worst from the get go.


----------



## mummy2o

I won't say congrats just yet, until you feel confident steph. 

ajarvis, thats great your out of limbo and can get on to TTC.

Sunshine, sorry AF is here, but onwards to TTC. Sorry about the rude receptionist also. I have 1 down at mine and she's such an old bag its like why did they hire you.

AFM it seems I've ovulated early and currently in the tww. So I could be in for a possible 24day cycle.


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies!

*NinjaPanda -* This is great news!! Fingers crossed for you!

*ajarvis -* I'm glad your days of wondering are done - for now! 5:30 pace is awesome - it must have felt great. I haven't been on a run in months and will have some work to do. Race season is approaching!
*
NDH - *:hugs: This is so hard and I'm so sorry. 

*Kozmik - *I would love to suggest that you stay up late or wake up with a little action but I can't because I wouldn't do it myself. Life is tiring and sleep is one of my favorite things...not sure I would give it up. Fingers crossed that you catch it just at the perfect time. 

*Sunshine -* There are few things I hate more than when someone doesn't even try to understand your situation and they don't follow up like they say they will. This is why I have a new OB now - I switched right after the D&C. Doctors and nurses that lack even a trace of empathy are in the wrong business. 
*
jtink -* It is so hard to adjust to the changes that come with the shock to the system we all had. I used to be able to predict pretty easily what my body was doing and what I could expect next. Not so much anymore and it's an adjustment I don't like. 

*Steph - *I will keep my breath held and fingers crossed for you. I hope that this is it for you and the start of many BFP's in this group. It is hard to not expect the worst. I am only 6 DPO and already have convinced myself that I will be pregnant and I will miscarry again this cycle. It's terrible but I tend to hope for the best but prepare for the worst. 

*mummy -* Oh, the TWW. I hope it goes quickly and with little stress. 

I LOVE how active we are on this board, it is a wonderful distraction. I find that rooting for all of you makes my own wait move a little faster. 

Nothing new to report with me - 6 DPO and just waiting. I have less than two weeks left on the this term at school so I am a bit stressed. I have a TON of work to do. 

I hope it's a great day for all! :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Aww man. I just lost everything I wrote. 

Steph - my fingers are crossed for you and I'm sending baby vibes. Keep us posted :) 

Ajarvis - way to go girl! Love your determination 

Mummy2o - thanks!! I'm happy af is here just wasn't expected it so soon after the d&c 

Afm - the first 2 months after my last d&c were super light, the bird was a b*tch. I knew my uterus was fully healed and ready to go. Sure enough, I got a bfp that cycle. This af is also a b*tch. Cd2. So hopefully my body is just healing quicker this time. I left my thermometer at my parents so once I get it next week I'll be temping and watching cm for recording purposes. 

Dh and I are hella stressed right now. He's been applying all over for his career, and we have to make a final decision I'm 2 weeks. We keep going back and forth with the top 4. One of the options is staying right where we are, which logistically and financially is great, plus no moving (yay), but it's not the BEST for him career wise. He's been interviewing at some amazing places with great reputations. So we're torn and its eating at me day and night. Any unbiased input would be greatlyyyyyy appreciated lol. 

I'm off to shred today to (try) to kick some butt. I can't really walk still from the other day, so I'll be the board lady who can't move in the class. But hey, attendance is key. Then I'm meeting a friend at Starbucks. Its cold here, I hope you are all warm!


----------



## Sis4Us

Pretty sure I Od last nite going to the FS at 12 will update later!! :hi:

Highs in the upper 70s today and sunny hey it's Texas!! :haha:


----------



## OneMore Time

Single digits with wind chill advisory here in Western NY. :hissy:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks onemoretime! Training for Calgary Half May 31st. So glad I started with a good training run, and my ankles are slowly healing. I think of the tww as 10 days cause I can test at 10 days in :p Good Luck!

Thanks Sunshine! I'd LOVE to lose at least 5 more lbs before getting pregnant again. I lost 5 last month. So in reality it's doable. Have fun at shred! I need to start strength training again! 

For me when it comes to moving or not I pick not. Every time lol. But I'm also not career focused so it depends on how much he wants to move up and what you guys are looking at for an end goal. Career, life, money, family. Etc.


AFM I actually dislike the first two weeks of my cycle WAY more than the TWW. Not sure why. Just annoys me lol. But should be less than two weeks til I ovulate. Need to get a new battery for my thermometer though if I want to keep temping.


----------



## mummy2o

sunshine2014 said:


> Aww man. I just lost everything I wrote.
> 
> Steph - my fingers are crossed for you and I'm sending baby vibes. Keep us posted :)
> 
> Ajarvis - way to go girl! Love your determination
> 
> Mummy2o - thanks!! I'm happy af is here just wasn't expected it so soon after the d&c
> 
> Afm - the first 2 months after my last d&c were super light, the bird was a b*tch. I knew my uterus was fully healed and ready to go. Sure enough, I got a bfp that cycle. This af is also a b*tch. Cd2. So hopefully my body is just healing quicker this time. I left my thermometer at my parents so once I get it next week I'll be temping and watching cm for recording purposes.
> 
> Dh and I are hella stressed right now. He's been applying all over for his career, and we have to make a final decision I'm 2 weeks. We keep going back and forth with the top 4. One of the options is staying right where we are, which logistically and financially is great, plus no moving (yay), but it's not the BEST for him career wise. He's been interviewing at some amazing places with great reputations. So we're torn and its eating at me day and night. Any unbiased input would be greatlyyyyyy appreciated lol.
> 
> I'm off to shred today to (try) to kick some butt. I can't really walk still from the other day, so I'll be the board lady who can't move in the class. But hey, attendance is key. Then I'm meeting a friend at Starbucks. Its cold here, I hope you are all warm!

Do you have a career? I'm a SAHM so if it was me, in my position, I'd do what is best for him and follow his lead. However, if I got offered a really good job and it was better financial for us then I'd put my foot down. We're planning on homeschooling our children so one of us has to be home at all times to look after Erika. This is a decision we haven't made lightly, and might go back on in a few years, but we'll see.


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm a teacher, but I do supply now so I work whenever I want. I have the flexibility of keeping my job wherever we move, I just need to get a few days in each year to stay active for HR. But I also plan on staying at home if I have kids!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine, I totally can relate to your stress. Unfortunately, in the past two days DH and I have had a similar stress.

DH works for his mom's company and their relationship has never been the best... In fact, I have rarely heard her say a good/nice non-critical/non-judgemental thing to him in the 3 years we have been together. A few nights ago was the last straw for him and he told her he is quitting once these projects are done in January of next year. I am stressing balls because we're planning on starting a family, we have bills/mortgage to pay, and I just gave up my permanent teaching contract to move to the small town where we are now/where he and his family work.

I was lucky enough to get another permanent teaching contract in the wonderful school I am at now and now DH is talking about wanting to completely change jobs and apply for the Calgary police (which he would need to get in shape for) and then have us move to the next province over. Beyond that dream of his, he has no idea what he wants to do. I don't want to move anymore and have to try to find another teaching job yet again. It's been a whirlwind these past few days and not a decision to be mad lightly. DH is super adamant/stubborn though.


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwwww man, that's tough ninjapanda. I hear yiu though, life tends to throw curve balls. Maybe it's just a fight and will blow over. It's definitely stressful not knowing what's going on. I'm a major planner, and the universe just keeps laughing at me and shaking things up. But we gotta roll with it, right? Try not to think about moving and all that yet, just see what happens with this and then reevaluate in a few months maybe? I hear you though :(


----------



## ajarvis

Awe Ninja that sounds stressful! But Calgary ROCKS ;)


----------



## sunshine2014

So I had a freak out today. Tomorrow is Cd3 and a specific test needs to be done on that day, so I called my OB yesterday to tell them we needed to stsrt testing and no one called me back. I called today and the secretary told me she hasn't spoken to him yet and he's on vacation starting this afternoon. I LOST it. I turned into such a bitch on her that I feel bad, but not really. I also started crying because now I have to wait a month to get the blood work done.

So I decided I'd go to the walk in clinic at my main doctors office as she's off today. I got Dh to txt me the extensive list of all the stuff I need to get tested and marched my way in. I'm pretty sure the walk in doc thinks I'm nuts. And I'm also pretty sure my OB is going to be PISSED that I went to a walk in clinic to get all the blood work he was to give me. But F them. (Sorry, language I know) but I was so mad. 

I'm also slightly embarrassed because no one really gave me a list of tests except Dh. (And there were some crazy long letter word tests on there lol) So my OB will probably be like wtf. But who cares, I'm getting every single test possible via blood work possible. 

Why do I feel like I did something wrong though? Like I went behind my OBs back....


----------



## Sis4Us

Screw em we have to take our health into our own hands!! I have went to my holistic Dr to tell her what to order and low and behold I was right I have MTHFR and blood issues!! 

Do what's right for U Screw em All watch em Fall!! :rofl:


----------



## NDH

What kind of tests need to be done on CD3 Sunshine? I'll be CD3 tomorrow and my Dr has a 3 week waiting list so maybe I'll do the same as you tomorrow with the walk in clinic lol.


----------



## sunshine2014

I forget. A big word one maybe? I'll ask Dh when he gets home shortly and let you know :)


----------



## NDH

lol thanks


----------



## ajarvis

Don't feel bad! He's going on vacation and someone didn't do their job and talk to him. He should NOT be upset. He should be impressed with your initiative!


----------



## sunshine2014

Well, I definitely covered my basis. But you're right. The next appt I could get with him was March 4. Crazy. I'd probably miss day 3 again. Thank you. 

NDH - it's just to test the hormones and make sure everything is where it should be. Day 1 refreshes everything so it's just a baseline test. Everything is low at that point so it should identify if any one thing is higher than it should be.


----------



## jtink28

sunshine, you should NEVER apologize for taking charge of your own health. you're your best advocate. no one knows your body like you do - truth. doctors have the information, but they don't intimately know your body.

i have crohn's disease, and i learned very early in my diagnosis that the doctors don't really care about me. they cared about pills, making sure i didn't die or sue them, and getting me out of their office. i switched GI doctors because one doctor wasn't listening to me. when i did tests at my new GI, he let me know that if i hadn't come to him, i could have died. obviously this isn't the same case with you, but really - don't ever apologize for advocating for yourself. you pay the doctor! he's providing YOU a service. if he doesn't like it, he can shove it where the sun doesn't shine.

ok, rant over. i'm just very passionate about advocating for your own health :)


----------



## jtink28

side note, i went to the gym today and killed it. lifted weights, did 30 minutes of HIIT cardio, and burned 603 calories in 55 minutes (according to my polar watch, which i LOVE)


----------



## jumpingo

jtink28 said:


> sunshine, you should NEVER apologize for taking charge of your own health. you're your best advocate. no one knows your body like you do - truth. doctors have the information, but they don't intimately know your body.
> 
> i have crohn's disease, and i learned very early in my diagnosis that the doctors don't really care about me. they cared about pills, making sure i didn't die or sue them, and getting me out of their office. i switched GI doctors because one doctor wasn't listening to me. when i did tests at my new GI, he let me know that if i hadn't come to him, i could have died. obviously this isn't the same case with you, but really - don't ever apologize for advocating for yourself. you pay the doctor! he's providing YOU a service. if he doesn't like it, he can shove it where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> ok, rant over. i'm just very passionate about advocating for your own health :)

PREACH ON! haha...but seriously, YES.




jtink28 said:


> side note, i went to the gym today and killed it. lifted weights, did 30 minutes of HIIT cardio, and burned 603 calories in 55 minutes (according to my polar watch, which i LOVE)

get it girl!!:bodyb: i just got back from PiYo class at the gym. that makes day 5 of working out this week, so i get tomorrow off, YAY:awww:


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks jtink. You're right! Love your feistyness. Unfortunately in Canada we're given a specialist for a Dr. So I can request to change to a new one next time, but I'm stuck with him until I get pregnant again. The plus side though is that it's all free. So, I do still have to be my own advocate but I don't have the flexibility Of scoping out another doctor. But you're right in every other sense, so thank you!

Jump - way to go!!!! And jtink!!! Awesome job ladies. I went to shred today. Got my butt served to me. But it felt good!! :) just reminded me why tsking 5 weeks off from the gym is a bad idea. I'm doing a bit of cardio tomorrow and then yoga to stretch these muscles. Friday I'll do another class!! Love all the workout queens in this group!


----------



## jtink28

i am TERRIBLE at classes. i get so embarassed, and i have no coordination. my dad is huge into weightlifting, so he taught me about weights. so now i just do weights and cardio. haha. but i need to get into some yoga during the day to relax, i think. buy a good yoga dvd, do it while the kid is sleeping and then hit the gym when the hubby gets home!


----------



## jtink28

also, sunshine, remember that you pay taxes in canada. your taxes pay your doctor. sooooo, yeah, you DO pay your doctor, in a round about way! :)


----------



## sunshine2014

True, but it's nice leaving with armfuls of prescriptions and only paying 5 dollars lol. 

Also, Dh is 95% a Dr, so Ive paid more than my share of health care for a life time haha. Tuition is crazyyyyyyy.


----------



## jtink28

oh, i just meant that you pay taxes, so your doctor should answer to you as if you're a paying customer! demand that he treat you with respect! :)

making baked chicken, sweet potato fries and salad for dinner. yummmmm!


----------



## ajarvis

Yes. It can be a challenge changing drs. Hopefully yours is helpful when he gets bac . 

Good work jump and jtink!

4k tonight. But on top of my injured right ankle I rolled my left one really bad! Grrr . Lane swimming tomorrow.


----------



## ajarvis

So AF seems to have stopped. That seems really weird. 2 days is super short. Not sure what's going on there. I usually have short ones 3 or days or so. But 2 is super short isn't it?


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> So AF seems to have stopped. That seems really weird. 2 days is super short. Not sure what's going on there. I usually have short ones 3 or days or so. But 2 is super short isn't it?

so that is weird :wacko:


----------



## OneMore Time

*ajarvis -* Remind me - did you ever have follow-up with the OB...pelvic exam, ultrasound? I wonder about retained product which could explain the weird bleeding and still elevated HCG.


----------



## ajarvis

I don't have an OB. Ultrasound isn't automatic for a miscarriage. HCG is going down. I did get a blood test but the dr wants me to come in to the walkin again which she'll likely send me for an ultrasound. But I can't stand doctors - I feel she's incompetent. I have no desire to sit in her clinic for 2 hours. As she should have sent me for an ultrasound 2 weeks ago as she should have. Hoping my midwife can give me an idea tomorrow of her opinion. Because I was 12+ weeks when I lost the baby and then didn't start the full on miscarriage until January 2nd having HCG still isn't unusual.


----------



## ajarvis

Also. Everyone - Dr that I don't like, Midwife, dr google lol. has all said that if I had retained tissue it would cause infection. Fever, smelly discharge. Heavy bleeding. Etc. So can you have retained tissue without knowing or having symptoms?


----------



## sunshine2014

Sounds like a pain in butt ajarvis :( but yes, you can. More than likely you would have above mentioned signs, but it is possible. I'm surprised they didn't send you for an ultrasound to check afterwards. They were pretty insistent that I go. As for the hcg level, It took longer for my first mc to go down as I was also over 12 weeks. This time it dropped quicker thankfully.


----------



## OneMore Time

I was 11+2 when I lost this bub, had a D&C, and HPT's have been negative for about a week. I only bled for a day or two, spotted off and on for about two weeks and have been "clear" now for almost two weeks. 

With my first loss, I was just over 5 weeks and had a natural miscarriage. I went back to my normal routine and thought all was good. I didn't see a Dr. about it at all because I figured there was no need as I was so early. I struggled with mood swings and spotting....over a month went by and, when I was out running, I passed what I now know was retained tissue. This is not something I want to ever experience again. I should have seen a doctor because immediately afterwards I went back to normal physically and mentally. 

Everyone is different, this is just my experience of course. I definitely think it is worth double checking. Retained tissue can definitely lead to infection if untreated or if it doesn't pass on its own. I can't blame you at all for not wanting to wait at a walk in - 20 minutes is about how long I can wait anywhere before I feel like I should be compensated for my time.


----------



## ajarvis

I'm back to normal physically and mentally. So that's good. I have no signs of retained tissue at all. Not hormonally (moods etc) nor physically. We'll see. Maybe it only slowed down for a bit this morning. Find out later when I change tampons again :p the great mystery of our bodies haha


----------



## ajarvis

OK. no more comments from me. It didn't stop. At all. I'm just paying to close attention I think lol. Miscarriage has me noticing every little thing. Once it's done I'll take a HPT just to make sure it's negative, but I'm sure everything is fine


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> I'm back to normal physically and mentally. So that's good. I have no signs of retained tissue at all. Not hormonally (moods etc) nor physically. We'll see. Maybe it only slowed down for a bit this morning. Find out later when I change tampons again :p the great mystery of our bodies haha

I was just thinking that your temps were normal as well not to high or anything :flower: and my AF started light eased off then got really heavy then eased off to medium to spotting to light today


----------



## ajarvis

Yea it's getting heavier and I'm actually having cramp . Which is unusual for me. But I've read the first one after a miscarriage can be like tha .


----------



## NDH

Well after a three hour wait to see the Dr (I go to a bulk billing walk in clinic but I've never previously waited more than an hour!) I was unlucky enough to get the Dr I saw a few weeks ago when I thought I broke my 5th metatarsal and he wouldn't order an xray cause "nothing can be done anyway" and told me to guilt trip my 3 year old who caused it. He didn't think blood work was necessary today, surprise surprise... But does want me back midcycle to Check my cervix and will do blood work and an ultrasound then. I'm so not comfortable with a male Dr checking my cervix (especially this one) . ugh.


----------



## OneMore Time

ajarvis said:


> the great mystery of our bodies haha

Oh so painfully true. A crystal ball or uterus camera would be ideal. :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Haha. A uterus camera. That would be so neat and helpful :p

NDH can you request a female if you're not comfortable? Or to have a nurse in the room?


----------



## OneMore Time

I was so confident I was in tune with what was happening behind the scenes and now I have no idea. I was sure I had a negative Wondfo a week ago and now, because I can't help myself, I broke out them back out. I was getting evaps on the Wondfo's (yesterday and today). Pretty sure they were evaps because they were only visible after the time limit. I thought I would get myself some reassurance by getting a FRER and seeing a negative...well, there is a line well within the time frame. Now I doubt whether or not the Wondfo's were ever negative. I don't dare to think it is a new pregnancy but I am so irritated by the idea it is still left over from the loss. I have two more FRER and two Clearblue with weeks estimator. I will space them out - they will either get darker or lighter, right? :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OneMore Time said:


> I was so confident I was in tune with what was happening behind the scenes and now I have no idea. I was sure I had a negative Wondfo a week ago and now, because I can't help myself, I broke out them back out. I was getting evaps on the Wondfo's (yesterday and today). Pretty sure they were evaps because they were only visible after the time limit. I thought I would get myself some reassurance by getting a FRER and seeing a negative...well, there is a line well within the time frame. Now I doubt whether or not the Wondfo's were ever negative. I don't dare to think it is a new pregnancy but I am so irritated by the idea it is still left over from the loss. I have two more FRER and two Clearblue with weeks estimator. I will space them out - they will either get darker or lighter, right? :shrug:

if it is left over they well get lighter :hugs: so frustrating though


----------



## ajarvis

OneMore Time said:


> I was so confident I was in tune with what was happening behind the scenes and now I have no idea. I was sure I had a negative Wondfo a week ago and now, because I can't help myself, I broke out them back out. I was getting evaps on the Wondfo's (yesterday and today). Pretty sure they were evaps because they were only visible after the time limit. I thought I would get myself some reassurance by getting a FRER and seeing a negative...well, there is a line well within the time frame. Now I doubt whether or not the Wondfo's were ever negative. I don't dare to think it is a new pregnancy but I am so irritated by the idea it is still left over from the loss. I have two more FRER and two Clearblue with weeks estimator. I will space them out - they will either get darker or lighter, right? :shrug:

Yep they'll get lighter, and the weeks estimator will go down, or remain the same. That's how I was able to determine I had left over HCG not a new pregnancy. Going to get yet another test tonight or tomorrow to make sure it's still going down and/or negative after this AF is done. Next Tuesday will be 6 weeks since the end of bleeding from my miscarriage so I should be down to below pregnancy level hcg by then. Also waiting for my midwife to call today and see what she thinks. :hugs:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ajarvis - my AF was a lot shorter than I am used to too... Usually I go 4 to 5 days but mine was only 2 days heavy and the third day was next to nothing (only needed a panty liner). I was told that cycles often change after pregnancy. It was my first pregnancy though, so I am not sure if that only applies to first pregnancies or not.

On a side note: I am so excited! I get to see DH tomorrow! I bought an opk to use this week so hopefully we'll have luck this month. Fx!


----------



## ajarvis

well today is light, and day 4. So it's pretty much right on. Will go with whatever midwife wants to do - ultrasound. Nothing lol. I'm pretty confident I do not have retained tissue. I was pretty sure I wasn't pregnant too and was right on that lol. Will also get a test and hope the line is gone ;)


----------



## mummy2o

NinjaPanda said:


> Ajarvis - my AF was a lot shorter than I am used to too... Usually I go 4 to 5 days but mine was only 2 days heavy and the third day was next to nothing (only needed a panty liner). I was told that cycles often change after pregnancy. It was my first pregnancy though, so I am not sure if that only applies to first pregnancies or not.
> 
> On a side note: I am so excited! I get to see DH tomorrow! I bought an opk to use this week so hopefully we'll have luck this month. Fx!

I've had 4 pregnancies, 2 babies and 2 angels, each time it changes my cycles. Generally a miscarriage messes my cycles up and babies reset them into 28/9 day cycles :wacko:


----------



## sunshine2014

It messed me up last time as well. I went from 28 days to 24. Meaning I ovulated way earlier. It took me a few months to figure that out. I'm really hoping it doesn't go even more wonky this time. Fx.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I went from 28 days to 30 so I am hoping that doesn't mess with my o time. I will be cutting it close with my visit to hubby as is. Since I normally o 14/15 days in, I should be due around the night before or the day I leave so fx it doesn't happen later!


----------



## jtink28

After my son was born, my cycles went from exactly 28 days to 25-26 days. So strange. I've only had one cycle after the mc, so I hope my cycles don't get too much shorter!


----------



## Sis4Us

Got a HIGH on the monitor today I'm so confused!!! :shrug:


----------



## OneMore Time

FRER still positive today - about the same as yesterday. Digital this morning was negative so I'm sure it's leftover HCG. If FF O date is correct, AF should show next week. I'm ready for it - ready to move forward.

I had a positive Wondfo OPK with FMU three days after my last positive Rite Aid OPK but I didn't log it...I think I should but don't know since it was FMU and SMU was dark not positive. *Would you log it if it were your chart?* I'm not putting a lot of stock in my chart this month so I figure I may as well.

I'm starting Crossfit again in Monday - I have to get back to a good place mentally and whooping my own ass is how I do it. I have also thought about not temping or using OPK's...its so stressful and far too easy to obsess over. Maybe I'm just stressed because its an unpredictable cycle with no obvious signs. :shrug:

Unrelated - I am freaking exhausted, can't keep my eyes open. :sleep:
I think it is the effects of yet another 6-12 inch snowstorm with negative temps rolling through this weekend. So ready for spring!


----------



## steph.

OneMore Time said:


> I was so confident I was in tune with what was happening behind the scenes and now I have no idea. I was sure I had a negative Wondfo a week ago and now, because I can't help myself, I broke out them back out. I was getting evaps on the Wondfo's (yesterday and today). Pretty sure they were evaps because they were only visible after the time limit. I thought I would get myself some reassurance by getting a FRER and seeing a negative...well, there is a line well within the time frame. Now I doubt whether or not the Wondfo's were ever negative. I don't dare to think it is a new pregnancy but I am so irritated by the idea it is still left over from the loss. I have two more FRER and two Clearblue with weeks estimator. I will space them out - they will either get darker or lighter, right? :shrug:

I hope it's a new pregnancy! Maybe get bloods done to see what the hcg is doing?

AFM my hcg on thursday at 14dpo was a shitty 18. The next day the test line got darker and yesterday it was fainter again. Having another hcg done Monday but I know this is over. Just wish the bleeding would start already. I've now had 3 losses with no period in between so I think I'll take the next month off to give my body a break.


----------



## sunshine2014

Steph -- Heyy!!!!!!!!! miss you on here. I'm missing so much without fb, but I'll be honest, it's totally better for me right now. Everyone I love and need knows to text me, so I'm just cutting out all the other junk (peoples pregnancies, kids etc. lol)
So sorry you're going through that rigamaroll.... 3 losses is so hard, and I'm sending you hugs across the ocean. You don't deserve to go through that, but I know it will pay off. I agree that taking a month and giving your body a rest may be a great idea. We'll be here in the mean time. XO

onemoretime - you totally don't need to answer this, but it says you're from Western NY - are you near Buffalo? I'm near Detroit (but in Canada), so I feel like we experience the same weather, which is why I'm asking. Anyways...good for you for getting back on it! way to go!

afm - I'm on CD 5 and it's pretty much over. DH and I are talking of having a mid way rendevous next weekend (I'll be away for work, but we can meet in the middle). Not sure I want to try this cycle as I want to let my uterus heal and be strong, but I figure one kick at the can won't hurt lol.

Also...it's Valentine's Day. The liquor store was giving out samples today, so I got drunk at 3pm, and now I'm having a big magnum while hubby makes sushi. Loving life XO


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Steph -- Heyy!!!!!!!!! miss you on here. I'm missing so much without fb, but I'll be honest, it's totally better for me right now. Everyone I love and need knows to text me, so I'm just cutting out all the other junk (peoples pregnancies, kids etc. lol)
> So sorry you're going through that rigamaroll.... 3 losses is so hard, and I'm sending you hugs across the ocean. You don't deserve to go through that, but I know it will pay off. I agree that taking a month and giving your body a rest may be a great idea. We'll be here in the mean time. XO
> 
> onemoretime - you totally don't need to answer this, but it says you're from Western NY - are you near Buffalo? I'm near Detroit (but in Canada), so I feel like we experience the same weather, which is why I'm asking. Anyways...good for you for getting back on it! way to go!
> 
> afm - I'm on CD 5 and it's pretty much over. DH and I are talking of having a mid way rendevous next weekend (I'll be away for work, but we can meet in the middle). Not sure I want to try this cycle as I want to let my uterus heal and be strong, but I figure one kick at the can won't hurt lol.
> 
> Also...it's Valentine's Day. The liquor store was giving out samples today, so I got drunk at 3pm, and now I'm having a big magnum while hubby makes sushi. Loving life XO

So happy your feeling good :)


----------



## jaspie

Happy for you sunshine! We went out for dinner tonight and drank champagne cocktails and a great bottle of red! Oh and my steak was medium rare! Enjoy your evenings all. Here's to the future :flower:


----------



## OneMore Time

Sunshine - We are about a half hour southeast of Rochester - about a hour from Buffalo.


----------



## wantingagirl

I will try and make the special effort to catch up tomorrow :thumbup:

I don't seem to get on here too much whereas the fb group is so much easier! 

I'm only getting my dinner now. 

I'm either 1dpo today or tomorrow terrifying! Dreading what comes at the end 

Hope your all well 

Xxx


----------



## jumpingo

feel like i'm missing out on all these "mystery" facebook posts:dohh: but i'm trying to quit facebook. tend to prefer BnB to facebook anyway...:blush: hopefully some people still stick around and post here.:friends:


----------



## jtink28

Do you guys have A FB page I'm missing out on?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo I think everyone one still here :) and still posting I like the facebook group but still like coming on here I like to chart stalk lol esp when mine in a boring part of the month 
jtink28 yep there is one Wanting set it up its set to private so no one knows were tcc but if you want to be added that will be no problem anyone is welcome I say wanting will add you if you want :flower:

2.30 am and I am wide awake so annoying :dohh:


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm sticking on here jump!!! I deleted fb awhile back. Tsking a much needed break from it, and haven't looked back. I thought I'd miss it more!

Dh and dtd before I left today. Woot. Wayyyyyyy too early but oh well. I'm also hoping to stert temping tomorrow if I wake up early enough. 

Hope you ladies are all great!!!


----------



## steph.

Jtink come over to the fb page! Just pm wanting your name and she can add you. 

Sunshine and Jumping fb is addictive and I can imagine you'd feel pretty liberated after stopping it. I've planned to go on a detox too but so far haven't managed!

AFM my hpts have started getting darker again and still no cramping or bleeding. No idea of what's going on but I've gone from having no hope to a little bit of hope, which in a way sucks because with hope comes a bigger let down if it doesn't work out. Had bloods done today so we'll see what the hcg is.


----------



## steph.

Trying to post the picture of today and yesterday's tests. Not sure if it will work...


----------



## mummy2o

Looks positive to me Steph.

I'm around on both. I read both but don't always reply to either.

AFM I'm 8dpo possible, so symptom spotting has begun. My nipples are a bit sore and I'm still sleepy after an amazing night sleep, but won't say I'm pregnant yet. I think I'm finally better though, touch wood.


----------



## jumpingo

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm sticking on here jump!!! I deleted fb awhile back. Tsking a much needed break from it, and haven't looked back. I thought I'd miss it more!
> 
> Dh and dtd before I left today. Woot. Wayyyyyyy too early but oh well. I'm also hoping to stert temping tomorrow if I wake up early enough.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all great!!!

i haven't deleted it completely, but have started adding people to the "restricted list" so they can't really even see anything on my page (though i posted all of 4 times in 2014 and only post photos via the Nike+ app when i go running, only because i want the photos and you have to share for it to save the photo with the Nike logo/time/distance on the photo. otherwise i do nothing. haha) and then every once in a while unfollowing or unfriending a handful of people i was hardly friends with in high school, etc. anyway. and STILL my feed is full of all these people over-sharing about their ohmygoshamazingspecialchildren who have "pooped in the potty for 2 WHOLE weeks. proud momma moment.":roll:



steph. said:


> Jtink come over to the fb page! Just pm wanting your name and she can add you.
> 
> Sunshine and Jumping fb is addictive and I can imagine you'd feel pretty liberated after stopping it. I've planned to go on a detox too but so far haven't managed!
> 
> AFM my hpts have started getting darker again and still no cramping or bleeding. No idea of what's going on but I've gone from having no hope to a little bit of hope, which in a way sucks because with hope comes a bigger let down if it doesn't work out. Had bloods done today so we'll see what the hcg is.

fingers crossed for a good hcg number!!![-o&lt; as for the test that's lighter, the control line is also lighter, so i don't think you can really compare the two test lines since the control lines are so different.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm definitely staying on here :thumbup: just sometimes I struggle to get on bnb so fb easier just to type quickly while I'm doing something, that's what I meant. But when the fb group was setup we all agreed that we didn't just want this group for TTC we all wanted to stick together for a long time even after our rainbows were born :) so we all or most sed we would come I here and fb. Will be nice to see our rainbows grow up and maybe you will be back with fb then I know how hard it is see announcements all the time I'm in a group for one of my rainbows and use it mostly for pics so my family away can see them. But I can see myself staying on here well after my rainbow is born and fb as I also know not everyone has it. Been on bnb for 7 years now lol. I don't like it when I become close to people then they have kids and never see them again but I also understand people have their own life. 

Niamh maybe you can amend the front page so when new people read it to direct them to me so they know cos I put on the thread a while back any newbies want added to contact me but these posts can be missed. 

Anyone want to be added just pm me your Facebook details I will add you as a friend then invite you to fb group since it's secret 

All are welcome :) 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wanting I will do that now :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I need help w the stupid monitor I've gotten HIGH for 3 days straight and had a temp rise I'm getting really snot like CM never had this b4 but we have been BDing a lot :shrug:

Did I O can u get a high reading from being PG should I keep using the monitor I'm totally confused!!

Also I've had a bloated feeling and cramps since getting the high on monitor:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4us wanting uses one of those she might be able to help you out, I haven't a clue how they work, but by your temps I say ovulation was on cd16 and if temp rises tomorrow ff will call it :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

well feck it any way, I had a google to see if a cold can effect your chances of getting pregnant etc and answer is no, but some painkillers can effect ovulation :dohh: such as Ibuprofen which I have been taking over the last 3 days I was alternating it with paracetamol but would have taken about 6 doses over the last few days! and here I was thinking OV was starting:nope: maybe that's a good thing cause med's wont of had an effect yet! 


''The Web: If youre achy, its easy enough to reach for over-the-counter NSAID options like Advil, or Aleve. But the specific medicine here  which would be ibuprofen or naproxen, depending on what youre taking  can block prostaglandins, which are rich, fatty acid compounds that make the uterine lining plump and welcoming, and promote the kind of uterine contractions that are beneficial in helping sperm along on their journey.

The Expert: These kinds of painkillers, like naproxen or ibuprofen, might interfere with ovulation, says Dr. Choi. But again, its not going to immediately have a major impact. One dose wont through everything off. If youd prefer to avoid medication, again, says Dr. Choi, stay well-hydrated, get some vitamin C, and plug in that humidifier to get yourself over the hump.

https://www.thebump.com/a/cold-medications-that-affect-fertility

anyone heard of this before! have I just ruined my chances 
:wacko:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Finally decided to give fab a chance again.... A former university classmate that I am not super fond of announced the coming of her second child..... Yeah, I need to stay away a little longer.

I know they say stress makes conceiving hard too but how does one keep the stress away when all they can do is think about how badly they want a baby? I keep thinking "will it ever happen again?". Honestly, I'm finding it hard not to be skeptical and not stress about it. In the mean time, opk is still giving me low fertility readings so hopefully it will change soon! I only have till Sat.


----------



## Sis4Us

Celtic most people don't have a problem w NSAID but I know they tell u not to take it during fertility treatment only Tylenol or Tylenol based products!!
I'm sure u r fine don't give up just yet :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

sis4u I'd agree with Niamh when you ovulated. As for snot like cm it means your fertile. Is this your first time using the monitor? It might give you a high for the rest of your cycle then reset itself next cycle. Please don't think you need to BD everyday until your period comes, unless you want to.

Ninjapanda: that's bloody typical. Avoid it a bit longer and don't worry about it to much. We'll all be pregnant soon.

AFM 9dpo and temp is still up. Felt sick going around Tesco yesterday and keep getting odd tummy aches. I was trying to work out if I had them with my previous BFP but who knows. Not long to go before I'll know one way or another.


----------



## wantingagirl

What kind of monitor clearblue or clearblue advanced
and is this ur first month using it?


----------



## CelticNiamh

NinjaPanda it is so hard not to stress or freak out at every little thing, 2 people have announced on facebook which stung more than I thought it would your feeling the pressure now because your window is smaller with DH away so sending you huge good luck vibes so you drop and egg :hugs:

Sis4U :hugs: feel better about it now, thankfully it was only normal over the counter ones so not as strong I will just keep my FX :flower:

mummy2o ooh good luck FX and supper dupper :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy2o good luck! Not long to go at all for you! When do you plan on testing you have great willpower. 

Ninja panda I don't think the stress ever goes and don't think the sadness of fb posts will ever go too. I still get it now and see a lot of pregnant woman at my work and newborns joys of working In a supermarket. Hard sometimes when I'm front end and always have to act happy. It's weird but I feel less stressed when focusing on TTC and taking charge of my fertility opks etc. rather than the not knowing. I really do hope you get good news soon 

Niamh I used to be on all sorts of medication and didn't affect me hope that makes you feel a little better now :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

ASFM - 

I got a third temp rise today but isn't marking me down 3dpo til tomorrow. 

Ever since I've ovulated waken up with a terrible headache first thing and I'm usually a morning person but I'm finding it so difficult to get up. I also have pain radiating low down in tummy and round back and twice now when get up too quickly I've had that sharp pain. Yesterday I also had a dizzy spell getting up too quickly and nausea every morning (putting this down to ovulation). Also sore bb's and crazy vivid dreams. 

I'm well aware it's far too early for symptons! :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Busy weekend for everyone!! Best of luck to everyone in the TWW!!

I slept in and drank alot this weekend haha. My boys were at their dads. Yesterday was family day and we spent it in the pool. Playing basketball, badminton, and rock climbing. Sore today! BUT finally stopped bleeding! I am on cycle day 8. Took the long weekend off temping. Back at it now though waiting for O day! Ultrasound tomorrow. Meet and Greet with dr. on Thursday.


----------



## wantingagirl

Has someone added me to FB?


----------



## mummy2o

I might test on Thursday, but I hate BFN so I'd rather wait until the day AF is due. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the Dr Is saying my PEAK is O day but I just don't know w my temps so I'm getting a P check Friday we will see!! 

Happy Fat Tuesday Ladies!! :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## ajarvis

not done bleeding. FTW. This is getting old. lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Opk says high fertility today. Yay! Now let's hope to see peak before I have to leave!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies. Glad to see so much BDing going on. I wrote something 30 mins ago but it's gone. I probably hit cancel, ugh. Anyways. i started temping yesterday. Yay! Probably am not in this month, but will use it to track! 

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## mummy2o

Sunshine I was so convince I was out. I ovulated earlier than normal, then I was really sick, but if my temps continue to rise or remain the same (still a few days left of this cycle) then I won't be surprised if I get a BFP, although I know temp can change daily, so not holding out to much just yet.

However, if I ovulated when I normally do, which could also be possible due to another dip then rise, then I'm out as I was really ill around that time meaning no BDing. So just have to wait and see


----------



## NDH

https://www.momentsaday.com/15-lessons-learned-from-miscarriage/


----------



## steph.

Ajarvis have you had your ultrasound yet? Hope the bleeding stops soon!

Mummyo fingers crossed for a bfp! When are you testing?

Sunshine I hate when I type a big long thing then it goes! So annoying!

Ninja hope you get that peak soon! When are you leaving?

AFM hpt test pretty much negative so hopefully I'll start bleeding today or tomorrow. I don't want to but I think I'll probably take a month off and have a normal period as my last one was in October. Surely 3 months and 3 miscarriages can't be good for my body! Then I have a plan of action which I'm hoping the dr will let me carry out- Aspirin from cd1, steroids from O, progesterone and heparin from bfp.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks mummy2o. It was only day 6, so seems really early but I'll take it! Lol fx for you that your temps stay elevated. 

Steph - I know it's hard, but that may be a good idea. Your body has been through a lot. We often take it for granted just how much they do, and go through and so we keep pushing ourselves. 3 miscarriages since October is a lot to go through. I hope whatever you decide that you're confident in the decision. 

Afm - I'm feeling more relaxed lately. I was talking to my mom and she was like "what is the big rush?" While I didn't like the comment at first once I thought about it more I realized she was right. I was so stuck on a 2015 baby. And once I came to terms with the fact that babies dont/can't have timed dates (in my case) I realized that 2015 means nothing. IT will happen when it does, so until then I'm going to try to not drive myself crazy anymore. I'll just lay attention to fertile days, cm and temps but I won't stress over missing the window or signs. I can't change anything, and I'd like to stay sane in the process lol. 

Remind me of this in a month when I'm at it again ! ;)


----------



## ajarvis

steph ultrasound today! No idea when results though. since I'm just meeting my hopefully new dr to tomorrow. Probably a good idea to take a month off. You're likely right your body could use some rest. 

haha sunshine. Yes staying sane is important. I hear ya on wanting a 2015 baby though.

AFM Ultrasound today. Definitely retained tissue - passed it last night. Was pretty graphic. I was also an emotional mess all day yesterday. Maybe the two go hand in hand lol. Does anyone know if I need a full bladder or not for this type of ultrasound?


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis - sorry to hear that. I'm glad it's figured out though, and now your body can return to normal. I believe they will do a transvsginal us for that, that's what they did for me. So no full bladder.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today ajarvis! I hope the best for you.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies. That seems to be consensus from what I can find. So at least I don't have to drink all that water. That's a plus.

I really hope it is everything after all this time as I'll be fairly upset if I have to have a D&C after all this.


----------



## wantingagirl

So,sorry Hun it is awful when that happens :hugs: but at least hopefully it's over. 

It depends on the place I guess they always tried externally for me first but can't see why they wouldn't do it internally xx


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> Thanks ladies. That seems to be consensus from what I can find. So at least I don't have to drink all that water. That's a plus.
> 
> I really hope it is everything after all this time as I'll be fairly upset if I have to have a D&C after all this.

That would suck esp due to being so patient x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Steph - I leave on Saturday morning.... We're making Friday a special date day. Going to the west Edmonton mall, out for a nice dinner, then staying at a nice hotel near the airport. Should be good!

Ajarvis - I really hope it is over for you too. Fx!


----------



## steph.

Ajarvis so sorry I really hope it's all come out now. Once it's all over for sure you'll feel heaps better.

Sunshine I completely agree with your mum. We get so focused on dates and at the end of the day it's not that important. I was getting really stressed about having certain age gaps between my kids but slowly I'm coming round to the idea that bigger may be better for everyone. This will be my last baby so I shouldn't be in such a rush.
Ninja enjoy the date!


AFM still waiting to bleed. My period is now exactly a week late although it feels like forever. I think once I start bleeding I'll feel heaps better, I can start moving on. Right now I feel shit :(


----------



## jumpingo

NDH, thanks for that.:hugs:

ajarvis:hugs: i hope everything is smoother sailing from here on out! keep us posted with how you are.:flow:

sunshine, i am sort of the same. since the first time around i was due in july, i think i am stuck on having a baby within that same year...or something.:wacko: we are likely moving back to the states in october of 2016, am trying to envision moving half way around the world with different ages...though surely none are any easier or harder than the other? especially when you are leaving the place you've lived for (by then it will be) 10 years.:sad1:

afm, i am 5dpo. and feeling so depressed since yesterday morning. i went snowboarding with some friends on tuesday; maybe it drained me of all my ability to hold it together?:dohh: yesterday was a blur and i completely broke down at night. there was a family bowling night for my husband's work, and i am doing some volunteer work trying to collect information from families, but there's this lady who seems to be controlling and wanting involved in it, but then last night she did nothing while i ended up passing out info on an event that SHE is organizing. it looked like *i* was doing the event, and got totally shut down by this new couple that i approached about my info collection project and the event. but the event turned them off and i didn't get the info *i* needed. it was just sort of the icing on the hard-day cake.:cry: i want to go to sleep and wake up when everything is better. no such luck i can do that though, huh?:roll: am going walking with a friend in an hour. we just walk the neighborhood circle a couple times (4 miles) but hopefully some fresh air will help. and then have another friend coming over around lunchtime just to hang out...but i could easily just go get back in bed and sleep.:dohh::nope:

i hope everyone else is having much better days!:flow:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ajarvis I hope your feeling better and the scan went well :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling I was so hopefully w all the CM I've been having thinking maybe just maybe it's a BFP then I wake up to bleeding WTF!! :nope:

Not to mention my LO has been home w pink eye only to wake up w the other eye Red WTH!!
And really really not to mention my Bday Fastly approaching !! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Duplicate


----------



## mummy2o

Sunshine: That's a great way to look at things. No rush and all that. I think I want a 2015 baby though for different reasons. So we'll see what happens and if it ends up being a 2016 baby instead, then that's fine also.

Ajarvis: I had retained product with my first miscarriage and can imagine the horror you went through, although at the time I didn't realise it as I was in my cycle trying to ovulate so I seriously thought that I was dying and bits coming out of me was bad! A trip down the maternity unit soon sorted me out, but I was so distressed. They couldn't find any more product and since then went on to have my daughter.

Jump: Sorry your feeling down Jump. I'm sorry your having issues with this lady and the couple weren't helpful. But try and focus on the positives. Also if you feel like crying would help, then cry about it. I find after a good cry I can feel better.

Sis4us what kind of bleeding? Light heavy. Could be IB if light. I bled half a day with my son.

AFM my temp went below my cover line this morning so not testing yet, but feel out. However, I had a temp go below the cover line late in the cycle with Daniel so I guess I'll see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## OneMore Time

Hi ladies. I have been trying to catch up - there are a lot of tough times for all of us right now. I hope that it all starts to look up soon. Spring is coming....new beginnings, right? 

I have been super pissy the last couple days. I am not sleeping well and having a lot of "why I am not pregnant anymore" moments. I am on CD 33 - 10 DPO according to FF, could be 8 based on my temps though. Either way, AF should be here by the end of February. 

The + FRER I am sure was left over from the loss, Wondfo's have been stark white all week. I had one Wondfo left for this morning, the highly anticipated FMU was waiting, I open the package and the SOB is literally cut in half the long way. I still dipped it and it showed strong control line on both halves. One half was white, the other half had what looked like an evap but within the time limit so I don't know. The only other test I have is a digital and I'm not taking that until March, if needed. I would run to the store if it wasn't for 6 inches of new snow on my car. I have an appt. in 3 hours, maybe I can hold SMU until then. However, I am afraid to test with anything other than Wondfo because I won't know if it's new HCG or old. 

THIS is why the doc says to wait one cycle...wishing I had listened. :blush:


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemore - what a pain in the butt. I agree, save that FRER. Hope you can get another test. Maybe grab a cheapy when you're out? It'll do the same trick and you can stock up on a few. 

Ajarvis - how did the scan go? Are you doing okay?

Mummy2o - you're not out yet! :) what day are you again?

Hi Niamh, wanting, jump, Steph :) 

Afm - CD10 here. My app says I'm supposed to O tomorrow, but we all know those apps are a funny guessing game lol. I have no cm yet...so I'm not expecting it to be O time right now. That is based on my previous cycle length of 24 days, but who knows what it will be now. Regardless, I've decided to go home this weekend to be with Dh as work has been slow. Soooo, we'll BD a lot the next few days hopefully. 
I have no idea when to start though. I'm assuming not until the cm starts. (We will anyways, but in terms of fertile window I mean) 

Also, my blood work results should be coming back any day now. I'm nervous but also just want to know. I had pretty much everything done except the genetic ones. So we'll see. 

I had a huge temp drop today. 97.46 to 97.11. I'll post my chart once I figure out how, but I'm no expert with FF so definitdly need help :) 

Okay....sorry for the novel. Guess I'm talkative today. And I had a big coffee lol.


----------



## OneMore Time

I have the restraint of a toddler so I went to the store...snow can't hold me down. :haha:

I used SMU and FRER has a shadow if I hold it right - way lighter than last week so that is still old HCG. EPT +/- is negative. I am surprisingly OK with the negatives - it is disappointing not seeing a positive but I think that is more disappointment for the lost pregnancy than lack of a new one. 

I will take the next three weeks or so (before I O again) to get my diet and exercise right and hopefully find or rainbow next month. Until then - we wait. :coffee:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! 

CD 24 here and already itching to test. Really need to hold out til Monday CD28 and the day of my genetic counseling apt. We ntnp this month but still I'm always such an early tester...hahah. 

Ajarvis - everything ok with the scan, hun? Thinking about you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Heavy bleeding all nite w horrible cramps IDK how and the Heck I got AF already but that has to be the case :(


----------



## wantingagirl

I need to catch up properly tomorrow I'm working tonight so need to get stuff organised. 

Sunshine I replied to your pm I'm not sure if you got it. 

One more how frustrating I would be testing again lol. Saying that I'm not sure when I will this time really can't be seeing bfn. Ages for me to go yet. 

I got the rest for the genetic testing back today. Baby was a carrier for chromosomes 16 & 21. 16 was inevitable miscarriage 21 was Down syndrome. We are both now getting blood tests next weds to see if either myself or my hubby carry the gene 

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sis4Us said:


> Heavy bleeding all nite w horrible cramps IDK how and the Heck I got AF already but that has to be the case :(

After d&c cycle I got period at what I thought was 2dpo :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh wanting, that breaks my heart. Poor little baby xO how are you doing? Sending you hugs across the ocean. I am happy you got some answers though....


----------



## CelticNiamh

So much to catch up on :flower:

wanting huge hugs :hugs:

Sis4u I can not believe you got AF mind you I got mine when I did not expect it last cycle 

onemoretime :hugs: that is why I kept testing till I seen a negative then I knew next time I seen a positive would be a new pregnancy :hugs:

Sunshine I am CD 11 I think today and no sign of OV yet! but say your will OV at weekend or soon after hopefully our cycles are more normal this time round :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Mummy2o. Yes it was a big surprise. When you read about "retained tissue" you just read about pieces of the placenta. This was the sac! So strange not to know. I really hope everything is gone now and I can focus on ovulation not the miscarriage from December! Good luck to you on the next couple of days. I know from reading temp can go low and still be OK, but I'm no expert on charting - not even close!

Onemoretime hope you can get answers on what's going on before march. And that if it is left over HCG it's gone soon!! Just read your next update lol. Glad you know it's old HCG! I'm doing the same with the diet and exercise. I still have 5lbs from the last pregnancy to drop! Dropped 5 in Jan. Last 5 this month is my goal!

Sunshine if you had a huge drop you could be o'ing today couldn't you? As for CM I didn't really have any in the fertile window last time. Maybe the slightest bit.

Kozmik I hear ya on the early testing. I usually get early BFP. Well have on 2 out of my 3 pregnancies anyways.

sis4u hope your cycle gets back to normal!

Wantingagirl :hugs: glad you got some answers on the genetic testing though. Hope they can figure more out for you soon. How long until the bloodtests come back?

AFM thanks for asking ladies the scan went as well as I can think. Results take up to 48 business hours. I do have an appt. today to meet my new family dr. My insides feel "better". there was some aching which I just thought was due to me upping my workout regime, but now I think not. I got a good 1KM swim in this am. Run last night, strength training. Hopefully on track to losing a bit of weight before getting preggo and gaining again lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Going for Bloodwork today not sure why I guess cuz my Dr is confused too!!! :shrug:


----------



## sunshine2014

I suppose I could be, but I don't have any other signs. And it's only CD10. I know I used to O around this time, but I've always had signs - mittelschwertz and cm. who knows. I can't go home until Saturday, and maybe tomorrow. We'll see! 

Can someone please tell me how to post my chart lol. I'm not technical at all.


----------



## ajarvis

I logged into fertility friend online and then went to sharing and clicked on tickers and it gave me a ticker for this site. That's all I know lol


----------



## ajarvis

I posted this on facebook but I saw my new dr today! The ultrasound report states does not believe there is any retained tissue. There is something at the front of the uterus, but no blood flow. Dr. Thinks likely since I have been bleeding so much that it's just blood. Have another blood test in a week or two to check thyroid levels and hcg levels. HCG last week was 32. I'm going to grab a test tonight just to see. Can't help myself. If HCG comes back at zero then it's not retained tissue guaranteed and good idea to check thyroid and iron levels due to how much bleeding I've had. This Dr. I really liked. Going to be my dr and I'm glad my sister-in-law recommended her!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Going for Bloodwork today not sure why I guess cuz my Dr is confused too!!! :shrug:

keep us posted it is very confusing all right :hugs:



sunshine2014 said:


> I suppose I could be, but I don't have any other signs. And it's only CD10. I know I used to O around this time, but I've always had signs - mittelschwertz and cm. who knows. I can't go home until Saturday, and maybe tomorrow. We'll see!
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to post my chart lol. I'm not technical at all.

\

Hopefully OV signs happen at the weekend for you :flower: to share your chart, 
go to sharing tap at top of page, click on it, scroll down to ''Charting home page'' : click on* View * 
This will open a page that will show a ticker on top showing what day of your cycle you on, underneath will show your chart.

At the top of the page you will see, a tab saying share this page, click on it and it will open a page were you can copy and paste a link in your signature on here! which should show your chart or a ticker like mine which also links back you your chart! 

Hope I have explained it right, just in case here is FF info on sharing 
:flower: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/Sharing-Your-Chart.html


----------



## jtink28

DH has been working from home the past two days due to the cold, and has been hogging our computer. I have a lot to catch up on!

Since I am not doing opk's or temping this cycle, I have really no idea where I'm at. I tested at the beginning just to make sure they would be BFN, and they were. So....I'm wondering if I should just wait until AF or test? Who am I kidding. I'll best testing in a few days, lol!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Niamh!!!!! I think I got it now. I'll see once I post this message lol. 

Going home tomorrow. Yay!!!!!! 

Also my OB called today, but I missed it. So I called my other doctor and they said my blood work is back. Dr wants to see me, so they scheduled me in for Saturday. I'm a ball of nerves right now. She usually just tells me the results over the phone, but this time she wants me to come in. I'm trying not to think the worst. We didn't do any genetic tests...but I'm terrified right now. Dh says she probably just wants me to go in because there were a lot of tests done, and now to go over. Or else everything came back fine, and she wants to go over next steps for investigation. I think he's just being optimistic. I feel sick :(


----------



## jtink28

sunshine, i'm sure all is fine. i hate going into the doctors, but i'm sure they just want to review everything. i'm sure all is fine.


----------



## jumpingo

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Niamh!!!!! I think I got it now. I'll see once I post this message lol.
> 
> Going home tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Also my OB called today, but I missed it. So I called my other doctor and they said my blood work is back. Dr wants to see me, so they scheduled me in for Saturday. I'm a ball of nerves right now. She usually just tells me the results over the phone, but this time she wants me to come in. I'm trying not to think the worst. We didn't do any genetic tests...but I'm terrified right now. Dh says she probably just wants me to go in because there were a lot of tests done, and now to go over. Or else everything came back fine, and she wants to go over next steps for investigation. I think he's just being optimistic. I feel sick :(

i say take advantage of the chance to actually meet with the doc face to face! you can ask questions and have an actual conversation not just a result.:thumbup: i never get to talk TO the doc; the assistant nurse always calls with results and if i have any follow up questions, i have to wait for her to ask him later that day and then for her NOT to call me back when she says she will. i wait over 24 hours, and finally i call and she acts like she was "just about to call" me and i get a short answer to my question.:gun: it sucks you have to wait, and i'm a horrible worrier, so i would say, let yourself worry. but only for a bit: think of all the possible scenarios, and what questions you would ask in each situation and what you would want, ideally, in each situation. write it all down and then put it away until saturday.:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Sunshine I'm sure its just protocol. Could be something as what are you going to do next, which is done a lot better in person. Maybe they want to discuss medication? Who knows, but Saturday isn't that far away.

Talking about blood tests, I'm still waiting for my bloods/genetic testing to come back. Everything is so slow in the UK as I had the blood taken Christmas Day! I'll forgive them as it was the holidays and takes a while to get everything running smoothly, but still coming up to 2 months now. Temp went up again this morning, was going to test, but the kids had other ideas and at 5am I am not fully functional.


----------



## steph.

Sunshine even if there is something, the good news is you can do something about it. It's probably just protocol though, let us know when you find out xx


----------



## steph.

Sis4 that makes us cycle buddies. Started bleeding yesterday, even though its a chem it's just like a normal period. If I hadn't tested I wouldn't have known. I'm really tempted to try again straight away, I don't O until cd 17/18 so I have some time to decide but I'll keep taking aspirin just on case.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks Niamh!!!!! I think I got it now. I'll see once I post this message lol.
> 
> Going home tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Also my OB called today, but I missed it. So I called my other doctor and they said my blood work is back. Dr wants to see me, so they scheduled me in for Saturday. I'm a ball of nerves right now. She usually just tells me the results over the phone, but this time she wants me to come in. I'm trying not to think the worst. We didn't do any genetic tests...but I'm terrified right now. Dh says she probably just wants me to go in because there were a lot of tests done, and now to go over. Or else everything came back fine, and she wants to go over next steps for investigation. I think he's just being optimistic. I feel sick :(

I see it :) :hugs: I also agree with Jumpingo and hope it all goes well saturday :hugs:



jumpingo said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Niamh!!!!! I think I got it now. I'll see once I post this message lol.
> 
> Going home tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Also my OB called today, but I missed it. So I called my other doctor and they said my blood work is back. Dr wants to see me, so they scheduled me in for Saturday. I'm a ball of nerves right now. She usually just tells me the results over the phone, but this time she wants me to come in. I'm trying not to think the worst. We didn't do any genetic tests...but I'm terrified right now. Dh says she probably just wants me to go in because there were a lot of tests done, and now to go over. Or else everything came back fine, and she wants to go over next steps for investigation. I think he's just being optimistic. I feel sick :(
> 
> i say take advantage of the chance to actually meet with the doc face to face! you can ask questions and have an actual conversation not just a result.:thumbup: i never get to talk TO the doc; the assistant nurse always calls with results and if i have any follow up questions, i have to wait for her to ask him later that day and then for her NOT to call me back when she says she will. i wait over 24 hours, and finally i call and she acts like she was "just about to call" me and i get a short answer to my question.:gun: it sucks you have to wait, and i'm a horrible worrier, so i would say, let yourself worry. but only for a bit: think of all the possible scenarios, and what questions you would ask in each situation and what you would want, ideally, in each situation. write it all down and then put it away until saturday.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Great advice and I agree :thumbup:



mummy2o said:


> Sunshine I'm sure its just protocol. Could be something as what are you going to do next, which is done a lot better in person. Maybe they want to discuss medication? Who knows, but Saturday isn't that far away.
> 
> Talking about blood tests, I'm still waiting for my bloods/genetic testing to come back. Everything is so slow in the UK as I had the blood taken Christmas Day! I'll forgive them as it was the holidays and takes a while to get everything running smoothly, but still coming up to 2 months now. Temp went up again this morning, was going to test, but the kids had other ideas and at 5am I am not fully functional.

ooooooh exciting how many dpo and will you test later, good luck :hugs: 



steph. said:


> Sunshine even if there is something, the good news is you can do something about it. It's probably just protocol though, let us know when you find out xx

so sad for you still :hugs: are you going to try any supplements or are you on any! vit E helps reduce the risk of miscarriage I am sure I have said that all ready, I just do not want anyone to have any more losses :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Niamh, I am getting a bit confused with all the vitamins actually. I am taking a vitamin B complex, pre-conception vitamin, vitamin D, and calcium. But some of these overlap and it's a mess. I think there is vitamin E in the pre-conception one but I don't know if it's enough. Also do you know how much magnesium we should take? On top of this I'm taking my thyroxine and low dose aspirin :wacko:


----------



## OneMore Time

mummy2o said:


> Talking about blood tests, I'm still waiting for my bloods/genetic testing to come back. Everything is so slow in the UK as I had the blood taken Christmas Day!

Whaaaaaat!?! :huh: That is crazy! We have really quick turnaround on tests here, all things considered and I still go crazy waiting. I can't begin to imagine waiting 2 months for blood work.

*Yesterday:* the last Wonfdo I have is cut into two pieces inside the package.
*Today: *I spill the cup of FMU in the sink before I dip the stick. 

You think maybe this is a sign that I don't need to be testing? 
Listen to the universe Melissa, listen to the universe. :dohh:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ajarvis - I'm so glad you liked your new dr! Thats great news! Hopefully you will be seeing her very soon for a pregnancy!

sunshine - so sorry you are worrying about your apt on Saturday. i'm keeping my fingers crossed that its just protocol and to discuss everything and options for the future!

jtink - I'm in the same boat this month with deciding when/if to test. I dont think I'm pregnant. Usually by this time I have always had creamy white CM and none of that is happening. But I think I'll still test on Monday (cd28 for me!) if I get some tests in my hands by then!

mummy - waiting for test results that long is terrible! I had my d&c the week of Christmas and I am still waiting for some of the results. REALLY hoping my MD apt on Monday has some results for me! 

OneMore - you have got some testing mishaps going on this week! I am a terrible person to ask about "listening to the universe" because I would just tell you to keep on truckin'! :)


AFM - I want to test Monday. See above; I dont think I'm pregnant.
Also, DH and I ran into some really unexepcted, ongoing expenses. Now we need to discuss if we will ttc at all...:( I just dont see how we can afford two kids in daycare with these added bills. I need to sit down and really crunch the numbers.


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck sunshine! Hope she gives you good news and going forward steps.

jtink what cycle day are you on?

I got a BFN this morning :D finally lol. Taking that as even more of a sign there's nothing left. Had some more bleeding/spotting yesterday which dr said will likely continue until whatever it is that's left in there comes out. Most likely due to the heavy flow of bleeding for so long 9 days :growlmad:


----------



## OneMore Time

KozmikKitten said:


> Also, DH and I ran into some really unexepcted, ongoing expenses. Now we need to discuss if we will ttc at all...:( I just dont see how we can afford two kids in daycare with these added bills. I need to sit down and really crunch the numbers.

I have been struggling with this also. Once I finish my degree and get back to work we will be OK financially BUT you add a newborn to the mix and those associated daycare costs and it might be a problem. All our other children are school age and we have no childcare costs at all. Plus I would like to stay home with the baby (never been able to do this - with my other three I was back at work full time when they were between 5-6 weeks old) but then what am I getting this degree for? I have my Associates already, am currently working on my Bachelor's. I don't know....this all stresses me out. 

ajarvis - I am glad that you finally got a BFN...as shitty as that sounds. My FRER today (SMU of course) was stark white - not even a squinter when held sideways, up to the light. :haha: Seeing the BFN is a yay/dammit kind of moment - bittersweet indeed.


----------



## ajarvis

As long as the BFN is on my terms I'm ok with it haha. Money situations suck. I can't imagine going back to work when baby is only a few weeks old! We get a year off maternity leave here. Then have to figure out daycare etc. at a year it still doesn't seem long enough lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Kozmik - I'm sorry to hear you have that stress going on. We Had to sit down and have a similar convo a couple weeks ago when DH finally cracked and told his mom/boss that he quits once all these projects are done. That won't be for another year (jan of next year) but I was still stressing balls over what he will do for a second income once that is all over because I don't want to give up TTC. He's reassured me that he will make sure he has something lined up, even if he hates it while he starts the process of applying for police officer training. It sucks that daycares cost so much, though. I know around here, lots of people end up finding small home-run day cares for a substantially lower cost. Is that an option for you, or is that kind of what you already have?

Ajarvis - I'm glad to see you have your bfn. I know, it's kind of a bittersweet thing but at least you can have your fresh start now.


AFM I am on day 4 of high fertility readings and I leave tomorrow, dang it! I kind of expected it though. I do have lots of ewcm today though. Usually I have 4 days of high and then peak so let's hope it stays the same. That way tomorrow I can wake up super early, test (hopefully I will be at peak and and egg will have dropped), and then jump hubby's bones before I hop on the plane! Hahaha. We have had lots of stress going on this month though. Dear old MIL insists on involving me in her issues with DH while I am trying so hard to remain out of it. DH has completely written her off and has said he is completely done with his parents which I can see kills him but I also see the way she treats him has affected him. It breaks my heart to hear a child (grown up or little) say in such a factual manner that he knows his mother has always hated him. Apparently he said it once to a family friend when he was 11 years old too. She said it was like a child stating that the sky was blue. I've heard him say it a couple times in the 3 years we've been together and it kills me. That's why I am trying to stay strong and supportive through it all but it's been such high stress. Not good for TTC, but I am trying hard to stay positive still.


----------



## jtink28

I am CD 18. I have shorter cycles (25-27 days) so who knows when I ovulated this cycle? Will be doing opk's next month!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ninja - we are already using a home-based daycare, which makes it significantly less. So it will be $1280/month when theres two kids going there. 
However, to make matters worse, my daycare provider is going to be full by the time we have another child, so I'll have to go through the stress of finding another provider. Either for the baby, or for both of the children.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ah, yeah, that would be tough


----------



## jtink28

kozmik, i hear you about daycare costs. my son was in daycare for 3 months, and then i quit to stay home with him. the amount of money we paid in childcare + gas + traffic didn't make sense. we were barely breaking even, and i was dropping him off at 6:45 am, and picking him up at 6:45 pm. i was miserable being away from him, but even more miserable because i was basically giving all my salary to be away from him. so i quit. i don't know how people manage to put 2 in daycare. we are very, very tight budget-wise with me home, but we make do, and it's worth it.

seeing a bfn after a miscarriage is a relief and a little grief all at once. i was so relieved to see that bfn yet, it was sad. i'm ready for a really sticky bfp for us all!!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies...thanks for all the kind words re doctors appointment tomorrow. I'm still nervous - but DH has assured me that non of the tests we did are going to give me a "you can never have kids" answer. They should all be ones that we can fix something. We'll see. I'm still nervous, but he'll be able to come with me, so that's good.

Ninja - I'm so sorry for your DH. I can't imagine how he must feel to not feel loved by his Mom. That breaks my heart. I'm sure she does, she just obviously doesn't know how to show it. I'm so happy he has you. Are you in Canada also? I know you mentioned something about the Edmonton mall lol. I'm in Ontario.

Steph -I hope you're feeling better about everything, you do still have time to decide what's best at the time. From an outside perspective, I think giving your body a break is a good idea. You've been through so much and it's hard to go through it again...but what do I know. You can totally tell me to shove it haha.

Kozmic - Money is such a pain in the butt isn't it? Whatever you decide you'll make it work. But I agree with jtink, sometimes when you crunch the numbers you see what makes sense and what doesn't, and maybe if you calculate the cost of 2 kids in daycare + travel, it will be better to stay home (my fingers are crossed for that!)

Afm - I'm home with DH now. Well, he's not home right now. And he's currently bugging me so we'll see about dtd tonight lol. Also, my temp was super wonky today because I woke up at 4:30, then 5:30 and then finally temped at 6:54. I remembered the 5:30 one and should have just used that -- but since my normal time is 6:30ish, I went with that one. So it's a total guess today, but approximate anyways. I do seem to have more cm today though. So we'll see.


----------



## mummy2o

KozmikKitten: Childcare is a bitch to be honest. In my city we pay 50% more than anywhere else in the South West of England. So are fees can be up to £500 a month for one child. Normally the give you a small discount for the 2nd but if we have another it would be £900. So I'm a SAHM and we make it work for us. However, once you hit 3 we do get some funding to help pay for 2 and a half days, which is 2 if you met certain criteria. I'm also lucky we have a lot of family around who can help out if needed. Also having my first two so far apart (7 years) meant my son was already in compulsory education so I didn't have to worry about his fees. Nor did I have to worry about them not having a sibling bond, as they get on better than my sister and I and we only have a 2 and a half year age gap! So maybe if financially you can't see it working maybe a bigger age gap? Childcare costs go down the older they get due to not needed the amount of staff/support, at least in the UK.

Ninja I hope you catch the egg before you leave today.

AFM OH hid the pregnancy tests. Not that I poas often. Either he better tell me where they are or I'll buy some new ones later to test tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hahahah mummy2o - sorry but that made me giggle about your OH. Just buy more and hide them lol 

Can someone look at my chart and see if yiu think I O'd the other day? The timing could be right, but I had no cm as I usually do. FF is saying no ovulation detected yet. We missed last night...I was sooooo tired lol. But we'll get this morning and tomorrow. But my temp went back up. I checked the last month I temped and it did two of those dips, before I finally conceived after the second big dip. So I'm confused. 

Also nervous. I have my Dr appt at 1230, to see what's wrong. I'm a bundle of nerves, as I drink my coffee. Which as I type that, probably isn't helping lol


----------



## jaspie

Hey sunshine! FF will only be able to detect ovulation if your temps stay consistently high and they need to be a certain amount higher than your pre ovulation temps. As you started temping mid cycle there's not enough data to tell atm as we don't know what your earlier pre ov temps were, but looking at what is there I'd say probably not yet as apart from the dip all the temps are about the same. It's not really the dip you need to look out for as not everyone gets that but it's the shift in the temps from low before to higher after. Hope this helps! And hope you're good too! My chart is all over the shop grrrrr...
Good luck at the doctors! <3


----------



## jtink28

How did the appt go sunshine?


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine I'd think probably not yet. Since some of those temps have open circles. That's my understanding anyway. Mine's rising, but I have no fertile CM. Plus no sex til today! So certainly hoping it hasn't happened yet. I had a few drinks last night and was up til 1:30am so I'm hoping that's the reason for rise in temp not O!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks Jaspie!! 

The appointment went pretty well! All of the major things came back normal, hormone levels, thyroid etc. however my vitamin D level was low, and my iron was SUPER lower. Normal range is 80-130, and I'm a 4. I don't est red meat so that could be why. I have spinaxh every day in a shake, but apparently it's not enough. So I got two prescriptions for vitamin d -50,000mg twice a week (versus the over the counter pills of 1000 lol) and one for iron. So overall it went well. Also starting baby aspirin today. 

I asked If I needed to wait to TTC until these prescriptions were done. She suggested I do, but when I said I wasn't going to lol, she said to stop the vitamin D if I get pregnant. 

Also....I hear Guinness is good for iron, so I'll do that tonight too haha.


----------



## mummy2o

That's really odd sunshine. I think she is wrong (just my opinion) as here in the UK we're advised to take vitamin D whilst pregnant and that's even on free prescription if your on low income and your card hasn't come through. It helps regulate your calcium to get good bones and teeth so surely that would be a plus? Anyway as for the iron, don't be afraid to change iron tablets if those ones don't agree with you. I also have low iron and currently refusing to take all until I get pregnant again and tests show I have low iron as most give me terrible runs and with a baby its not practical.


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry, I should have clarified. Vitamin D is fine, but the dosage she gave me is the equivalent of 50 over the counter pills twice weekly lol. So that amount isn't good while pregnant, but yes a smaller dosage is great!


----------



## OneMore Time

Sunshine - I am glad that the appointment went well and that the pre-appointment stress can now be gone.


I need your opinions - I am a CM rookie, I just started monitoring it last cycle. That being said, a few hours ago - at what I think is 12 DPO - I had a few large globs of cloudy/yellow CM that was stretchy like EWCM. Now it's more watery. What's the deal? :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

steph. said:


> Niamh, I am getting a bit confused with all the vitamins actually. I am taking a vitamin B complex, pre-conception vitamin, vitamin D, and calcium. But some of these overlap and it's a mess. I think there is vitamin E in the pre-conception one but I don't know if it's enough. Also do you know how much magnesium we should take? On top of this I'm taking my thyroxine and low dose aspirin :wacko:

I just had a look up and found this information on how much Vit E we should take it says ''*Miscarriage Prevention Support*
Vitamin E in amounts up to 600 IU per day (use only 50 IU if you have high blood pressure, heart disease, or diabetes) has been shown to help prevent miscarriage in women with a history of recurrent miscarriage.'' https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitamin-e-essential-to-improve-fertility.html

found this infor as well which may be good for us all https://www.homemademommy.net/2014/...plements-to-increase-fertility-naturally.html it mentions how good magnesium is for us, but not how much to take! 
I did find this info though: Magnesium is widely available in different foods  especially green vegetables, cereals, and fruits. The Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) of magnesium for young adults is around 400 mg/day for men and 310 mg/day for women. For adults over 30, the RDA is 420 mg/day for men and 320 mg/day for women.


Sunshine on your chart, use the temp for the first time you woke up, for an accurate basal temp reading, you need to have at least 3 hours sleep, so the earlier one will give a better reading to your chart! great news about your doctors appointment and good you have a plan now :happydance:

KozmikKitten I hope those numbers work out :hugs: you know though I am a firm believer that it always does work out when baby comes along some how you find away, but maybe I am to laid back that way for my own good! 

NinjaPanda remember those swimmers can live a few days so even if you O after you get home your still in with a chance! I got pregnant from BD 4 and 3 days before OV, and I am so sorry for your poor Dh how horrible to feel that way :nope:


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies! on my way to the gym, but strange - i'm on cd 19, but i had a small spot of light pink when i wiped today with a tiny smear of red. what? i've never started AF this early, but maybe the mc messed me up a little. ugh! we'll see if it turns into full-blown AF when i'm at the gym. ugh! DH and i have bd'ed every other day and some days every day for the past 2 weeks. boooo if AF came really early!

sunshine, i have crohn's, and because mine is in my ileum, where vitamin D is absorbed, i take vitamin D3 supplements. i've been taking them since right before i got pregnant with my son - so 3 years. i take 4,000 iui daily, as well as B12. i definitely feel more energetic when i'm on my D3 and B12! 

i'll update if i have AF or not. not sure why, but i'm uber annoyed now and just want to get to the gym and let out my unexplained frustrations. lol.


----------



## sunshine2014

Jtink --- could it be implantstion??

My vitamin D is 50,000 twice a week lol. I'm super excited. 

I told my mom the doctor said I need more iron and vitamin d. Aka guinness and the Caribbean. My two favourite things. I knew I liked my doctor for a reason lol. Also, tons of cm tonight. Yay!!!


----------



## jtink28

sunshine, i didn't think about implantation. i guess i just thought that implantation was so uncommon, and didn't think it happened that often? 

but i haven't had any more spots. just that one pink wipe and small red smear. just the weirdest. i never spot before AF. it usually just shows up. i didn't have implantation with my son or the last pregnancy, either. now i'm curious, lol!

i'm glad your appointment went so well sunshine. i bet you feel 100x better!!


----------



## jtink28

lol, nevermind, just wiped super super light pink again. i bet AF is coming super early. bitch! ;)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine - I'm glad your appointment went well! Yes, I am in Canada as well. I live in Saskatchewan but DH is living up in Whitecourt, AB till sept for work.

Mummy2o - thanks! I actually tested the am and got my "peak" reading! DH and I didn't bd this am though because he was too sleepy. Lol.... We did BD at like midnight last night though and pretty much every day for the past week.... Except for Wednesday... Had tired him out, I guess ;). Hahaha

I'm feeling pretty good about my chances for this cycle but we shall see.... Let the TWW commence!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhh my brother lives there :) fx this is your month!!!

Jtink - sorry about the witch. So annoying.


----------



## jtink28

been an hour or so, and no more pink. not even a hint. i'm actually (tmi) very dry down there, no cm barely at all. ugh. 

i have NO IDEA what's going on with my body! before the mc, my body ran like a well-oiled machine. now? well, it's anybody's guess. :shrug:


----------



## NinjaPanda

sunshine - in white court, or Saskatchewan? Lol

Jtink - I've heard it's common for things to be out of whack after mc... doesn't make it any less frustrating though :hugs: Fx it was implantation bleeding!


----------



## jtink28

not even a hint of af today! so weird!

how are you ladies this weekend?


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja - SK :) did you get home safe? 

Jtink - so weird! Things can be outta whack after mc. But if it wasn't a lot I wouldn't worry. Was it after you exercised? Dtd? I hear sometimes that can happen, but it's been awhile now for you. Fx it's you know what :)

This weekend is going great. Just relaxing. We finished The FAll on Netflix. I was addicted, it was so good! I'm going to make soup today and pick up a loaf of bread from the bakery. Soup, salad and bread for dinner, my favourite. 

How is yours?


----------



## OneMore Time

The weekend is OK here. I fell behind on school work big time this term and am cramming this weekend to get it all in. I didn't ask for a medical extension because I didn't want to talk about the miscarriage out loud - seems foolish now but I know it made sense at the time. 

We have chicken meatballs and sauce in the crockpot - my favorite! No bread for me though, I have celiac disease and bread is bad news. I was diagnosed two years ago and not eating Italian bread with meatballs still makes me sad. :cry:

I have never in my life wished for AF to start until now. If there was some kind of bring-on-the-witch dance, I would be doing it. I just want this chapter to close so we can move forward. 

I hope everyone is having a peaceful weekend - we all deserve a mental health break.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine - sure did.... Unfortunately I came home to a sick kitty (I think he stuffed his face while I was gone. Lol) and a broken bathroom faucet, though. DH's friend is going to try to take care of the faucet for me today though so I will have to make him some yummy dinner as a thanks!

Onemore - :hugs: I completely understand how you feel. Fx it comes soon!


----------



## jaspie

I went for a run yesterday, my first since my marathon in October! And was surprised that I could still do 4 miles no problem. Today though my body is in bits I'm so stiff and achy! Apparently not no problem. Literally struggling to walk downstairs! Anyway i had a bit of bleeding today, just brown blood very light when I wipe. Do you think the run yesterday could've shook some old blood loose or something?! Hoping I'm not going to start bleeding properly as it's only 2 weeks 3 days since my erpc so it's not time for af yet and I was hoping to ovulate sometime soon!


----------



## jtink28

jaspie, maybe the run did cause the brown blood. any more since then? i know i didn't have a d&c, but i got my first AF exactly 3 weeks after the mc. so maybe yours is coming back very soon?

no more pink for me. really odd. oh well. guess i'll find out if it's AF in a few days.

lovely weekend here. i took a 2 hour nap with my son today. went to the gym friday and did some seated leg presses with 150 pound plates and i can barely walk now, lol.


----------



## jaspie

That's two of us hobbling around then lol! Yeah I've had a bit more but it's more like brown cm really now. Just over 2 weeks just seems super early for af as my body still thought it was pregnant til then and my hpt still isn't totally negative so i dunno! We'll see i guess!


----------



## jtink28

if your hpt are still slightly +, maybe this brown cm is just the end of the bleeding? after my mc, i bled and spotted for 10 days (but i know it can go on for longer - my dr. said the average is about 3 weeks) so maybe this is the end of the bleeding for you and in a few weeks you'll get AF?

waiting for the first AF is the worst. ugh!

i think i'll still go to the gym today even though i'm struggling - i ate 2 donuts this morning and the guilt is too much, lol! i took prednisone for 3 years, so needless to say, i have some extra weight to get rid of!!


----------



## ajarvis

glad your appointment went well sunshine! That's ALOT of vitamin D lol

jtink hopefully implantation! But yes it's annoying how messed up miscarriage can make things!

I too had spotting today. Light. But there. We BD last night/early morning. So hard to say if it's true EWCM or not. Oh and cramping for me today too. Hard to say if it's still remnants coming out of the blood that was in there or ovulation maybe.... I also did not wake up to temp as I was up til 3 playing video games haha. So will see what temp is tomorrow!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis--- I HAVE to ask. Were you up playing video games until 3am AND THEN bd?? Are you every guys dream??? Hahaha

And yes. It's a ton of vitamin D yay!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Omg Ajarvis - you play video games too? Lol.... So do DH and I! Hahaha, what games do you play?


----------



## jtink28

pretty sure AF is here extra early. i'm fine with it - i've been on a really big workout kick lately, and this gives me another month to lose more weight! 

i'm just annoyed that today i'm on cd 20, and AF is here already?? i hope this isn't a trend or i'll be in trouble.


----------



## jtink28

Just more pink spotting after my hard workout, spotted for about 5 minutes. No more. Seriously, wtf?! Just start or don't! This mc really screwed me up. I'm so angry!


----------



## mummy2o

BFN from me this morning. I think when I was ill my temp was higher and it messed up FF so going to wait until the end of the week for my period then retest.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis LOL go you :) 

Sunshine :hugs:

jtink28 I feel your frustration!!! I got spotting on and off all last cycle after MC and then stopped then started 5 days before AF hope this cycle is back to normal! I am taking Maca to sort my cycle out! 

Mummy2o sorry about the BFN but hopefully by the end of the week you see a bfp :hugs:

I am still waiting to OV had my hopes pinned on a normal OV but nope not a sign yet! I was mixing up EWCM and left overs from DTD :dohh: you think I would know by now :blush:
I found this picture think it helps show that what I am looking for is clear ewcm mine been a little cloudy :dohh: here the link to more information 
https://www.thymeandtimber.com/2013/01/05/cervical-mucus-essential-for-natural-fertility/
 



Attached Files:







Like-a-Mustard-Seed4.jpg
File size: 98.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies. 

All of you so diligently getting your workouts in get me fired up. Back at it today after blowing it last week. I got one good workout in and it was such a struggle - I pouted about losing the gains I had made before pregnancy instead of keeping at it. Not today - no more pouting. 

My temp dropped below the coverline today at 14 DPO so I would guess AF will be here later or tomorrow. I am normally a first thing in the morning starter but there has been few things normal over the last 5 weeks so who knows. I don't care what time she starts, I just look forward to resetting my chart. 

I've learned that drinking - especially wine - makes my temp spike a bit the next day so I am hanging up the booze until after I give birth. :huh:I don't drink much so it shouldn't be too painful - DH isn't drinking until we conceive either...he just doesn't know it yet. We are only TTC for a few more months before we put a nail in our baby-making years so I want to do whatever I can do to make a healthy baby. Small changes often lead to big results. 

I hope everyone had a great day! :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies! 

Onemoretime- hoping af doesn't show for you at all!

Niamh - I totally did that on Saturday as well. Tmi but there was an abundance of cm after dtd Saturday morning and so I was also tricked into thinking It was ewcm, but it was more cloudy than it should have been. And most definitely leftover from dtd. 

Mummy2o - fingers crossed for you!! Its frustrating all the little things that can affect our temps. 

Afm - I'm super confused. Before my first mc I was 28 days, O on day 14. Bam. Easy. After first mc I went down to 23/24 days, O on day 10ish. Took me a few months to figure it out. THIS time af came back earlier than expected, but it was af. No spotting since or anything, and a regular af of 4 days. So....now it's day 14 and I've officially had NO ewcm and my temp is still low. I'm confused/worried that I'll now have longer cycles. Last week my sex drive was through the roof, like wes-Friday which can be a sign. Yesterday I had mild, mild cramps on the right side. BUT when I used to get ovulation pain before it would only last a few hours. This lasted for about 6 yesterday. 
Soooooo frustrating. We're going to dtd tonight anywyas just in case. But anyone semi similar?


----------



## jtink28

morning ladies!

no AF for me. no spotting even. i spotted for about 15 minutes last night - didn't even need a liner. only spotted when i wiped. i think the most frustrating thing about this mc is how is messed with my body. 

i'm excited for when it's testing time for all you ladies! love seeing tests and line spotting! :)


----------



## OneMore Time

I had a great date with weights this morning - much needed, it was. :bodyb:

I also started spotting and am more excited than I expected. Now the really annoying "1st cycle after D&C" can be gone from the perch over my head it has been sitting on. OPK's and HPT's are on the way - I am ready to go!

I love testing time and line spotting too, jtink. Watching other peoples lines makes waiting for my own a little less lonely.


----------



## NinjaPanda

So, I'm only 2 dpo but holy crap! Last night my nipples were sooooo sore. Like so bad that it hurt to have water touch them. That has never happened to me before. Not even when I got my last bfp. I'm thinking it's a good sign, but maybe I am crazy. Wouldn't it be too early for something like that?


----------



## ajarvis

hahaha Sunshine. Yep! lol. And drinking scotch before hand. I tell him often he's lucky :p

ninjapanda I usually play zelda, skyrim, and mario. Saturday it was OLD mario. Super Mario 2. My favorite one. Just cause of the sand levels lol. 

jtink hopefully you get some answers soon! I know that's frustrating. For the month after my miscarriage I had spotting after hard workouts. Midwife and Dr said that it's normal. Even now that I've had (fingers crossed) everything pass and ultrasound says no retained tissue I had spotting on Sunday after long run. Which at this point isn't even a hard workout. 

AFM spotting yesterday. Cramping yesterday - VERY mild. If I hadn't had so much cramps etc. recently I wouldn't have even noticed it. Watery CM. FF is saying fertile. temp was up on Sat morning, but I had a few drinks and stayed up late on Friday after kidlets went to bed. So that could be why. Did not temp sunday morning due to the early morning video game session lol. I'm getting old though I fell asleep at 9 same time as my 8.5 year old last night oops. Actually I was falling asleep reading to him! Some pain on left side this am. Not sure if it's ovary pain cause I've never had that before. But could be. I've also never payed this much attention before to all the pains etc lol. According to FF I should ovulate in the next day or so. So lots more BD to come :D


----------



## jtink28

some red spotting - feeling confident i can call this cd1. so glad! i have another month to work out hard and lose extra weight. this whole spotting before my period thing really sucks - i hope it was just a freak thing!

ninja, it could be a good thing, or it could just be hormones. you never know! good luck!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> hahaha Sunshine. Yep! lol. And drinking scotch before hand. I tell him often he's lucky :p
> 
> ninjapanda I usually play zelda, skyrim, and mario. Saturday it was OLD mario. Super Mario 2. My favorite one. Just cause of the sand levels lol.
> 
> jtink hopefully you get some answers soon! I know that's frustrating. For the month after my miscarriage I had spotting after hard workouts. Midwife and Dr said that it's normal. Even now that I've had (fingers crossed) everything pass and ultrasound says no retained tissue I had spotting on Sunday after long run. Which at this point isn't even a hard workout.
> 
> AFM spotting yesterday. Cramping yesterday - VERY mild. If I hadn't had so much cramps etc. recently I wouldn't have even noticed it. Watery CM. FF is saying fertile. temp was up on Sat morning, but I had a few drinks and stayed up late on Friday after kidlets went to bed. So that could be why. Did not temp sunday morning due to the early morning video game session lol. I'm getting old though I fell asleep at 9 same time as my 8.5 year old last night oops. Actually I was falling asleep reading to him! Some pain on left side this am. Not sure if it's ovary pain cause I've never had that before. But could be. I've also never payed this much attention before to all the pains etc lol. According to FF I should ovulate in the next day or so. So lots more BD to come :D

I am getting some spotting as well and I had a look up on it and its a good sign spotting before ov can be caused by estrogen rising trigging a LH surge that releases a nice healthy strong egg! :happydance: well that is what I am hoping for anyway! https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-spotting.shtml


----------



## ajarvis

haha. Niamh I read that too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> haha. Niamh I read that too. Fingers crossed!

Here's hoping anyway :flower:


----------



## jtink28

lol, i take it back. i had one spot of reddish blood today, and thought it was AF, so i put in a tampon. tmi, but when i took it out a few hours later, it was so completely dry and white that it almost hurt to take out. 

well, maybe i'm just going to spot for a few days before AF this time. so irritating.

i hope the rest of you are warmer than we are in chicago! 2 degrees today, and feels even colder. my son and i aren't going outside our apartment all day!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: ladies sorry I've been MIA but w the early AF and Turning 39 today I've been kinda in the dumps :nope:

Well the bleeding finally stopped yesterday and I finally got my test results and they r confused Estridol 55 P 2.9 so Estridol is in AF range P is in O range WTH!!

My cervix has been really high/ med the whole time but now it's closed and I'm getting some Cm I'm so confused surely I can't get a BFP w all the bleeding I had :nope:


----------



## jumpingo

happy birthday Sis4Us!!!!:mrgreen:
and blasted AF, i say eat all the cake you want! :cake::cake::cake:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Happy Birthday Sis4Us :flower: I am not looking forward to my birthday 40 in June :wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

Happy Birthday Sis4U!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Happy birthday sis4us!


----------



## jtink28

Happy Birthday Sis4U! :)


----------



## jtink28

no more spotting today for me. going to the gym again tonight - wonder if lifting weights has been triggering spotting? curious. 

okay, so when do we see some tests here? i'm dying to spot some lines!!! :) the FB group moves too fast for me. i'm a slow poke! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies really Sux another year closer to the 40 mark without a LO but I'm going to do everything in my power to make it happen b4 next year!! :)

Going to the Dr in the Am I will update later!!


----------



## ajarvis

agree jtink. Lets see some tests! 2 Weeks til i can! I also find myself missing stuff on facebook lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Woah!!!! What am I missing on the fb group?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Jtink - I agree too! I want to see some tests.... This TWW is gonna kill me! Lol


----------



## jumpingo

ask and you shall receive!!:rofl:

today is 10dpo and fmu tests (yeah, two, what?:blush:) didn't even warrant a photo. 

even my husband (who was mad that he could see something, because he wanted to just think i was a crazy ttc lady!) said he saw something on the fmu test at the 5 minute mark. but then smu was nothing really...so, who knows!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo w arrows.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NinjaPanda

oooooh! Fx it's the start of something great, jump! ^.^


----------



## jaspie

I see something on the first test jump! Eeek! Looking forward to seeing your next test.


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, i was looking forward to a better 10dpo test this morning, but no such luck.

we are leaving tonight for the states for a family emergency and might not have reliable internet...so i might leave everyone hanging, sorry!:haha:

also, i only have 3 wondfos left:dohh: (but ordered a 50-count pack online earlier today:blush:) pre-mc my LP was almost always 13 days, but post-mc i had a 13 day and then a weird 17 day one last cycle.:shrug: when we will get back on monday night, i'll be 16dpo, so i *should* know something for sure by then!:thumbup: i'll take a test or two with me and test on saturday and/or sunday, if AF doesn't get me first!


----------



## mummy2o

Happy birthday sis4u

Jtink any exercise I did whilst pregnant with DD lead to spotting, sometime clotting, so just go careful. The amount of times they saw me down EPU was to many to count.

FX jump.

AFM AF showed up yesterday evening. I'm at a loss what to do differently next month as we did amazing BD around ovulation. Just a bit gutted.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> Happy birthday sis4u
> 
> Jtink any exercise I did whilst pregnant with DD lead to spotting, sometime clotting, so just go careful. The amount of times they saw me down EPU was to many to count.
> 
> FX jump.
> 
> AFM AF showed up yesterday evening. I'm at a loss what to do differently next month as we did amazing BD around ovulation. Just a bit gutted.

Big :hugs: sorry AF arrived :hugs:



jumpingo said:


> yeah, i was looking forward to a better 10dpo test this morning, but no such luck.
> 
> we are leaving tonight for the states for a family emergency and might not have reliable internet...so i might leave everyone hanging, sorry!:haha:
> 
> also, i only have 3 wondfos left:dohh: (but ordered a 50-count pack online earlier today:blush:) pre-mc my LP was almost always 13 days, but post-mc i had a 13 day and then a weird 17 day one last cycle.:shrug: when we will get back on monday night, i'll be 16dpo, so i *should* know something for sure by then!:thumbup: i'll take a test or two with me and test on saturday and/or sunday, if AF doesn't get me first!

I am sorry about the family emergency! hope all is ok but YAY for line watch and hope it is the start of something amazing :hugs:



sunshine2014 said:


> Woah!!!! What am I missing on the fb group?

Haha not much hun :hugs: I did the same as you deleted facebook off my phone, I logged on yesterday on my computer as my sis was driving me nuts wanting me to look at pictures she uploaded! but limit my time logged in! but I got a app for my phone for groups only! handy cause I can keep up but not have to look at my news feed :hugs:



ajarvis said:


> agree jtink. Lets see some tests! 2 Weeks til i can! I also find myself missing stuff on facebook lol

I think we are cycle buddies, I hope I am not jinxing myself but I think, think I am going to OV today or tomorrow I hope! 


Jtink I agree as well!!! can not wait to see some test and BFP for everyone waiting with a bit of luck I will be testing in and around 10 of March I think :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhh Niamh, I didn't know you could do that. I'm thinking about getting fb back, but only on my computer...not my phone/iPad. I don't use my computer much. We'll see. I truly have loved not having it. It's been freeing lol. Dh still has it, so I snuck a few peaks at first, but now I just don't care lol. 

Sis - happy birthday!! Hope it was a great day. 
Mummy2o - so sorry the witch came, but new cycle, fresh stsrt now. 
Jump - Woooooo. Testing time!!!!! Have a safe trip. 

Afm I don't think I ovukated this cycle. Who knows, but still no sign and still low temps. Af came quickly after d&c, no ewcm, and last week my hcg was still 11 on day 3. So it's totally possible I just didn't produce an egg. I want to get a head stsrt on those vitamins anywyas, so we decided to wait to bd. I know its the responsible thing to do. We NTNP last week when we could, but now I'm going go hold off. I may try to dtd tonight lol, but there's still no sign of O anywyas. It's a little frustrating. I don't want cd15 + O days. I liked my day 10. 

Did anyone else think they didn't O before they got second af?


----------



## NDH

Sunshine I didn't have any signs of ovulation the second month after my mc. I had a chemical the first month and third month, and never got my usual ovulation pains the only month I didn't get a bfp.
I haven't noticed kvulationnyet this month either and I'm cd14 I believe (trying not to track) usually I o between cd11 and 14, though my first chemical was cd16 o, and my dd2 I didn't ovulate until after AF was due .


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Ladies :flower:
Hope you all are doing well! I have read everything but since I'm at work I wont be able to talk to each of you individually this time!

Keep up the great work on workouts, everyone! I have been trying, too. Not eating the greatest though!

THANK YOU ALL for the encouragement about our money troubles. It is devastating the changes it creates in a household budget! BUT, DH and I talked, and he said "no way are we waiting to ttc!" :kiss: So that makes me really happy! 

We went to our genetic counselor appointment yesterday. It was more or less a waste of time. My OB did not send my records of the tests she already did, so the genetic counselor had nothing to review with us! She was able to track down the chromosomal testing from the last baby (d&c in December) and said there was nothing chromosomally wrong with the baby. She basically told us that we just have really bad luck (same answer we have been given by everyone!). I'm tired of hearing it. But at the same time, is it a tiny glimmer of hope?! I dont know...
BFN this morning; expecting AF any time now. I usually get a pos test on 9dpo so I'm sure I'm out this month!


----------



## jtink28

sunshine, i should have used opk's this cycle, but was just weary of it. i will be next cycle. i have no idea if i ovulated or not. my ewcm is never a good indicator for me. 

still haven't gotten AF. had very very light pink spotting (only when i wiped) for about 2 hours each day for the past 3 days. none today yet, and it hasn't been enough for even a pantyliner. i'm confused, as i've never spotted before a period ever! i'm half tempted to get a $1 hpt today, but don't really think i'm pregnant, to be honest.


----------



## sunshine2014

Jtink, I never had spotting until after my first d&c. After that, I had spotting for a few days before and also cramps during af. Both were new to me. 

Sorry for asking again, but how long since your mc? And what day are you now?


----------



## jtink28

Sunshine, I had my mc on January 13th. I had my first AF Feb. 3rd. So that would make today CD 22. I have shorter cycles, anywhere from 25-27 days. My first AF after the mc on Feb 3rd, I didn't have any spotting. But I guess our bodies are a mystery. Who knows?


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmm, Well (unfortunately) there's the possibility you're having what I had: shorter cycles with spotting before. Although, that's quite a lot of spotting so who knows. I did enjoy my shorter cycles of 23/24 days, which is why I'm hoping they don't go longer this time.


----------



## ajarvis

Awe mummy2o sorry AF arrived. It can take a few months even with everything perfect! Good luck this month!

jumpingo I don't see it myself, but at 10DPO last time no one could see it in pic form on the computer. Good luck!

Sunshine I'm not sure. I go to sleep and wake up to so much I can't keep up :p

Niamh yes I think we are!! You think you ovulated yesterday right? I think I did too!! Come on babies!


----------



## jtink28

it's not continuous spotting. it's only when i wipe, and it's just a faint, faint light pink. if i wasn't looking for it, i probably wouldn't even notice it. really odd to me, especially since i didn't have it with the first AF after the mc. i wouldn't mind shorter cycles, as long as i can still get my bfp!


----------



## ajarvis

hmm. Strange eh jtink? But if you're cd22 then the timing could be right for implantation bleeding. Especially if it's something you wouldn't notice if you weren't looking.


----------



## jtink28

it would be nice if it was IB, but honestly, i don't think i'm pregnant. who knows. 

it took me 4 months with my son and 3 months with the last pregnancy, so i'm anticipating a few months for the next bfp. i'm okay with that. i figure that the right bfp with happen at the right time! :)

jarvis, what cd are you now?


----------



## ajarvis

CD 15. With pains and CM and what not I think I ovulated yesterday!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Speaking of working out... I have been so scared to workout but my week with hubby made me gain 5 lbs. I know it's stupid and irrational but some paranoid part of me thinks that I will screw my chances up by working out while waiting to find out if we got lucky.


----------



## OneMore Time

NinjaPanda said:


> I know it's stupid and irrational but some paranoid part of me thinks that I will screw my chances up by working out while waiting to find out if we got lucky.

It's not stupid at all and I am certain I'll be the same way. Perspective changes once you've had a loss...pregnancy isn't as "everyday" or relaxed anymore. Mama bears are overprotective before we even know if there is something to protect. 


I have found since I started my cycle yesterday that I have some weird psychological associations with my loss. Yesterday was CD1 and my plan was to start prenatals again. I bought three bottles when I was pregnant this last time and now I seem to be blaming them for the miscarriage. I am afraid to take them from the same bottle because I feel like they are tainted. I need to get over it though because they are gluten-free and I already paid for them. 

I can't eat vanilla pudding yet either because it's all I could stomach for a couple weeks of sickness and now it just gives me a bad feeling when I look at it in the fridge. :shrug:

Also, bleeding has brought back a lot of less than good feelings. During the miscarriage, I lost enough blood at home to pass out on the kitchen floor. I was taken to the ER and had an emergency D&C. Afterwards, I only really had one day of actual bleeding. I spotted a bit for a couple weeks but not red. Now, with full flow - every time I use the bathroom I have the feelings of dread from the loss and fear for my own safety that I had that night. 

This too shall pass...

Sorry for the vent, I didn't think it was all coming out here but you all get it and there is great comfort in that.


----------



## ajarvis

I know my working out didn't do anything, but it's in the back of my mind. But I can't not run. I just can't. It keeps me sane. I run 3-5 days a week and lane swim 1-2 with strength training thrown in as I can. 

Will admit though this morning swimming I wondered if it was washing last nights spermies away :p

onemoretime that sounds very scary! But you're right. This too shall pass! It takes time and how much time is different for everyone.


----------



## jtink28

Officially cd 1 for me today. Thank jeebus!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

OneMore Time said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> I know it's stupid and irrational but some paranoid part of me thinks that I will screw my chances up by working out while waiting to find out if we got lucky.
> 
> It's not stupid at all and I am certain I'll be the same way. Perspective changes once you've had a loss...pregnancy isn't as "everyday" or relaxed anymore. Mama bears are overprotective before we even know if there is something to protect.
> 
> 
> I have found since I started my cycle yesterday that I have some weird psychological associations with my loss. Yesterday was CD1 and my plan was to start prenatals again. I bought three bottles when I was pregnant this last time and now I seem to be blaming them for the miscarriage. I am afraid to take them from the same bottle because I feel like they are tainted. I need to get over it though because they are gluten-free and I already paid for them.Click to expand...

OH, I know how you feel about prenatals.... I had my mc a few days after I started taking my prenatals and I had blamed them too. My doc told me to keep taking them after the mc and I am but I still worry like crazy about them.

I absolutely love to run and live for running but I haven't run since the mc. I just got a new treadmill today too so I want to run again but I am just still so scared/paranoid!


----------



## jtink28

i feel you all about the prenatals. i just recently started taking all my supplements and vitamins again. i don't think i feel it caused the mc, but i just didn't want to do the daily routine of taking the pills - it reminded me of the mc.

been working out hard lately, and even though the weight loss hasn't started yet, i'm already feeling stronger and healthier. feels so good!

question ladies - it looks like right now i'm having 21 day cycles. will that prevent me from conceiving? next cycle i am doing opk's, but i plan on starting the bd'ing the day after AF ends. anyone else have similar short cycles? i got pregnant last time on 25 day cycles, but 21 seems awfully short.


----------



## sunshine2014

I had 23 days. I ovulated around day 10 and also started to dtd the day after af ended. I believe as long as your LP is still around 13-14 it's okay. But I was lucky and mine was, so don't quote me on That. And who knows after this mc for me.


----------



## jtink28

my LP has never been 13-14 days - i did opk's with both pregnancies, and my LP was always 11 or 12. but i think that's fine.

i've never had a problem with ovulation or getting pregnant, so i guess my body just needs some time. :)


----------



## mummy2o

jtink I don't think short cycles should have any issues as long as they are 21 days, anything shorter you need to see a doctor about when TTC. Not sure why, but I have a feeling I read up something about it at some point in my TTC journey as I had a random 21day cycle. It enjoyed it as it gave me a 4 day LP so I guess it knew I wasn't going to get pregnant so started everything early. Are you checking for ovulation just to make sure your keeping your 11/12 LP?

AFM nothing much to report. CD3 but I'm really loving my new periods minus the first heavy day. They are a lot heavier but go quicker, which I guess could be why I'm getting shorter cycles. Looks like I'll still have a November baby this month which will be great. I did feel really sorry for myself yesterday for not being pregnant so I pigged out and had a bottle of wine which is rare as I hardly ever drink (about once a year for Christmas) but hey I felt like I deserved that for not being pregnant and I may as well enjoy myself with stuff I can't have every AF.


----------



## sunshine2014

Mummy2o that sounds lovely. I'm glad you indulged and cheered yourself up :) 

We dtd last night, but my temp is still wonky. I think its not helping that I've been up 1.5 hours earlier than my temps last week. I was tsking it at 6:30 all last week, and now anywhere between 5-5:30 this week because that's when Dh is waking up. So they're all wonky. Ugh. Anyways. C'est la vie.


----------



## ajarvis

sunshine mine are all wonky too. Driving me battty! But I got a rise today. I had pains the two days prior fertile CM. so fingers crossed I ovulated lol. Did not dtd last night. Early bed. So tired. I did swimming in the am yesterday and a run in the pm. Apparently that wiped me out ha.


----------



## KozmikKitten

mummy - wine and food sound fab right now. I've got a few bottles of wine collecting dust (becuase I rarely drink, and when I do, its not wine!). I should do that too, maybe this weekend!

Officially CD1 for me. I knew it was coming but its still depressing! I should be more than halfway through my pregnancy by now. :nope:

Its been a rough week between the bad genetic counseling appointment, my friend telling me she is 9wks, and my daycare provider, who said, "You must be going for an ultrasound!" on Monday because we were dropping our son off early. (She knows about the mc, and was assuming we were pregnant again!). I had a total meltdown with her, and admitted I'm super jealous of the other moms who are pregnant at daycare. Then I felt rediculous. 

Sorry for the rant! CD1 always does this to me!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Aww, kozmik :hugs: .... I know how you feel. There is a girl at my work expecting for next month and I am so insanely jealous every time I see her. 

Afm, I feel like I might be out this month but I go through moments of "maybe I am" and "nah, I'm not".... I'm only 4 dpo so I still have a bit of a wait. *sigh* I just want so badly to be pregnant again but I feel discouraged when I think that if we weren't successful this month, our chances might not be as good next month with DH being away. He won't be back until the 16th of March and who knows if I will have I'd already or not. I need to stop thinking too much in the future though and focus on now. Need to hop on my new treadmill and lose the 5 lbs I gained from my week with DH. Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Wine collecting dust? Hmmm, never heard of such a thing ;) lol 

Cd1 sucks. Nothing can make it not suck. But, just try to focus on the positive and your bodies being one step closer to being ready. You can tell me to zip it, but it works for me. After I sulk and hate the world for a day lol.

I'm off all this week. I'm going to the gym for some cardio and then a class. It feels good to just relax and work out. Right now I'm drinking tea and watching One born every minute. Addicted and terrified lol.


----------



## ajarvis

aww kozmik. Boo on cd1. I'm trying to prepare for cycle day 1 again right now. Don't want to see it!

Ninjapanda I know the feeling. I am around ovulation and already humming and hawing!!


AFM I had temp rise this AM. But it was 45 min outside my normal temping window - alarm didn't go off. how annoying. No BD last night either. Just didn't happen. So tonight I guess and hope that I ovulated on Monday like I thought. Such a guessing game


----------



## OneMore Time

> *mummy2o* I did feel really sorry for myself yesterday for not being pregnant so I pigged out and had a bottle of wine

I love food and wine...a lot. I am currently on the no crap food and no booze train, gives me mental warm fuzzies that I am doing all I can, the rest is up to stuff outside my control. That being said, I could really use a glass (bottle) of wine. 



> *KozmikKitten* I've got a few bottles of wine collecting dust
> Officially CD1 for me. I knew it was coming but its still depressing! I should be more than halfway through my pregnancy by now.

I'm not familiar with this...unless its red. Red wine sits, white...not so much. 

I try hard to forget where I would be in my pregnancy now but I can't. Every Friday I remember I'd be starting a new week and all the milestones that come with it. It's really hard. :hugs:



> *NinjaPanda* I need to stop thinking too much in the future though and focus on now.

I need to work on this too...I feel like I'm wishing my life away sometimes. Then I wonder why times goes so fast. 



> *ajarvis* alarm didn't go off. how annoying

This makes me so mad. I actually shot up straight early this morning because I dreamt that I missed my temp time. :blush:


*AFM* - TTC is perfectly boring right now. CD3 - no tests to take - no BD'ing to do - no chart analysis to obsess over - no symptoms to spot. I hate starting new cycles simply because it means that I am not pregnant but there is a definite peace that comes with the first week of a cycle. 

I hope all of you have a great day! :flower:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ninja I would love for you to be pregnant this cycle so you dont have to worry so much about the distance! Fingers crossed for you!!

OneMore - I try so hard to forget, but I was due right in between two friends, one is due 2 weeks before and one 2 weeks after I was due. So I am constantly hearing milestones that I wish I could forget.


----------



## sunshine2014

Awww kozmik and onemore, sorry things are rough right now. I understand. While I'm mentally stronger, being around pregnant people and stuff, I still don't want to know certain things. Its put things in perspective for me more, so I'm focusing on that right now. I just tried to have fb again and had it for less than 2 hours and 2 people asked me stuff. So I'm anti social media right now lol. But as far as my own situation, I'm doing much better. So I hope you have a good support system around you. 

Luckily I have you ladies who check in on here often.


----------



## DianT

Does "fireflies" in the thread title refer to anything specific? I'm new to these forums so I'm still learning the jargon (just learned what a rainbow baby is, hoping to have one :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

DianT said:


> Does "fireflies" in the thread title refer to anything specific? I'm new to these forums so I'm still learning the jargon (just learned what a rainbow baby is, hoping to have one :)

No it doesn't mean anything jargon wise :thumbup:

I have so much to catch up on, lots of reading back till I catch up, hope every one is ok :hugs:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ok, I did it.... I went for a run today. I couldn't stay away from it. Took it easy though. Hadn't run since shortly after the mc (so about a month). Was averaging 10k a day in the summer, did 5 k a day after mc and only did about 3k today but I think it's best for my psyche to go baby steps back into it. Lol


----------



## mummy2o

My periods are shorter. Heavier, but shorter which I'm guessing why there is a change in my cycle length. Should be done by the end of the day, which is great.


----------



## NDH

DianT said:


> Does "fireflies" in the thread title refer to anything specific? I'm new to these forums so I'm still learning the jargon (just learned what a rainbow baby is, hoping to have one :)

It only refers to a pregnancy thread called August fireflies a few of us were in before we had our losses, but we're all inclusive :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Way to go ninja! I'm. Stromg believer in exercise being great for health, especially while pregnant. I need to stay active for my sanity, especially in the winter. I'm going to go to the gym every day this week. I personally love the classes, but try to get some cardio in before them. Today I have shred, cx woks then yoga. I would have liked to lose a few pounds, but with the classes that doesn't happen for some reason. They just motivate me to go and try my hardest for an hour. Anyways, it's still fun! 

I had a temp rise today. Yay!!! Like a big rise....so we'll see what the next 3 days are like. Not too worried this month, but still trying to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## NDH

Does anyone here take the Garden of Life brand of prenatal? The more I've been researching vitamins the more concerned I'm becoming that synthetic supplements might not actually be beneficial, and in some cases possibly even detrimental.
I've spent the last couple of days researching different brands and Garden of Life is looking pretty good to me. Its not cheap but its a bit less actually than I'm currently paying. And if I can find a few other local women wanting to use them I can order 12 of them and save almost $10/bottom!e ($5/month)

Also I just found out that the vitamin e supplement I started taking recently only has alpha-tocopherol but it needs to be one with a balance of 4 tocopherols. I hate wasting so I'll finish the bottle (about a month and a half left) but in the meantime I'll look into possibly wheat germ oil instead of a pill. 1tbsp of wheat germ oil has (nearly?) 100% of the rdi of vitamin e


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning everyone!

DH and I had a talk yesterday about expectations. I asked him if he wanted to try and "skip" ttc this month (or ntnp) because the due date would be December (close to Christmas). Another reason for us to skip this month is because we dont have any money in our Health Reimbursement Account or Flex Spending Account left because our son was in the hospital. 
I also asked him if he wanted to go back to plan B (adoption). 
DH says he doesnt want to skip this month, because it would be like skipping a potential bfp and wasting a month. He said we shouldnt worry about money because we will always find a way to pay for it. He doesnt care if the dd is right near Christmas. AND he said he wants me to use the OPK's because they have worked so well for us. 
So! I am happy to report that we are officially ttc and going to be bd'ing and using opk's like crazy this month! 
Love my DH and his honesty.


----------



## ajarvis

Good work ninja! I also agree exercise is so important! I did 3 last night. Heading out for 7ish tonight as long as the weather cooperates!

mummy2o that is a silver lining for sure!

sunshine that is a huge rise! Hope you o'd!

Not sure on the vitamin supplements I have a free prenatal from Sobeys lol. Sometimes I take the kids multivitamins to cause they taste good haha

AFM Finally have O showing! 3 days ago which is right when I thought! Fiance has been under the weather the last two days so hopefully we caught it. But spotting today! WTF? Anyhow. Planning on a Christmas baby mentally so this month will be a pleasant surprise if it happens since it's technically the first month after MC.


----------



## OneMore Time

> *NinjaPanda* Ok, I did it.... I went for a run today. I couldn't stay away from it.

The mental benefit of exercise is why I do it. I like to feel strong of course but my head needs the break that a good workout provides. 



> *mummy2o* My periods are shorter. Heavier, but shorter which I'm guessing why there is a change in my cycle length. Should be done by the end of the day, which is great.

I am CD4 today and only spotting a little - no new blood. Days 1-3 were pretty mild compared to my normal cycle. I would love it if this is my new normal. Fingers crossed!



> * sunshine2014 *I had a temp rise today. Yay!!! Like a big rise....so we'll see what the next 3 days are like. Not too worried this month, but still trying to be as accurate as possible.

I saw your temp rise this morning and got excited like it was own ovulation. :haha: I hope the next few days look just as good for you. 



> *KozmikKitten* So! I am happy to report that we are officially ttc and going to be bd'ing and using opk's like crazy this month!

This is great news! Someone told me once that if you wait for the perfect time to have a baby, you will never have a baby. Life is all about finding love and your happy with however much (or little) you have. Where there is will there is a way. 



> *ajarvis* AFM Finally have O showing! 3 days ago which is right when I thought! Fiance has been under the weather the last two days so hopefully we caught it. But spotting today! WTF? Anyhow. Planning on a Christmas baby mentally so this month will be a pleasant surprise if it happens since it's technically the first month after MC.

I love it when FF gives me crosshairs! Your timing looks good based on the O date they gave you. Thanksgiving or Christmas baby...hopefully that is what we all end 2015 with!


AFM - like I mentioned above - AF seems to be leaving town. I have no complaints. I'll start using OPK's again probably on Monday. Not much else to report. Nothing wrong with an uneventful day!

Enjoy your day ladies!! :flower:


----------



## jtink28

AAGH, just typed a huge post and lost it. 

will catch up later, it's snowing heavily outside, and trying to keep a nearly 2 year old entertained inside is hard work! :)

lost 1.5 pounds this week! been eating really well, no alcohol or soda, and lifting weights along with cardio. really happy to see my effort pay off. really ok with the fact that i have another month to ttc (and lose weight). i'm secretly hoping for a christmas baby, too, like most of you girls! how fun that would be.

on the prenatals - i take so many pills for my crohn's, and the expensive prenatals upset my stomach so bad. i tried so many with my son, and the only ones that didn't make me barf are the target prenatals. crazy. i've been taking them since i was pregnant with him - never stopped (except for after the mc when i was sad and couldn't bear taking it, as it reminded me of the mc)


----------



## jtink28

also will be starting opk's with you ladies this weekend!


----------



## jtink28

i'm interested - what supplements are you girls all taking? 

i take D3, B12, prenatal, fish oil and folic acid.


----------



## ajarvis

Kozmik that's awesome DH is so on board with everything. And I agree there is no "good" time to have a baby financially. There will always be a place you need to spend money!

Onemoretime glad AF is leaving! Good luck this month!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oh, I've always thought exercise was important.... That is why I have always been as active as I am. I was just saying that I had taken a month off because I had somehow irrationally believed that my exercise had played a contributing factor to the mc. I know it didn't and there was nothing I could have done to prevent it but at that time I was overthinking and trying to find a reason for what had happened.


----------



## NinjaPanda

And kozmik, I totally agree that there is never a good time to have a baby.... If we all waited waited for a good time to have one, there would be substantially less babies in the world! I'm glad you and your hubby were able to talk it out and that you get to keep trying! Fx it happens soon for you!


----------



## ajarvis

I hear ya on that NinjaPanda! I was training for a half at the time (and am again) I've also been a runner for 16 years. I ran through both of my sons pregnancies. I KNOW it had nothing to do with the miscarriage. Doesn't stop the thoughts from forming though! Although running is also what got me through my miscarriage as well. It's been a long time constant in my life!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks for the temp rise love! Not reading too too much into it as its a NTNP cycyle, but still exciting to see :) it could drop just as much tomorrow thoufh lol. 

I just went to the gym for two hours. Holy Toledo. I'm wiped. Even yoga was a struggle at the end. I'm frustrated though because I can't seem to lose those few pounds - I eat heslthy, no processed foods, no bread etc., I do drink wine on the weekends, but I work hard all week for that. I don't eat junk, and If I eat chocolate it's dark. I'm really strict, but yet I cannot seem to lose those extra pounds. It's driving me nuts. this isn't even a diet, I've eaten this way for 5 years now. I'm confused. Anyways. Keep on keeping on, right?

As for vitamins/supplements I take - prenatals with super high level of folic acid, vitamin D, iron, b12, cod liver oil, and now iron supplements.

I think that's all lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis yay you have it well covered and great that FF agrees with you :hugs: good luck now in the rest of the TWW 

kozmik that is great news and you know I agree with everyone never a right time but you know it always works out and you find a way :flower:

jtink28 I am taking maca, fish oils, q10 with vit E and my prenatal 

OneMore Time good luck for this cycle may it be the last one you have to try for :) 


ASFM I was like a devil earlier I was so sure I have ovulated CD17 (wednesday) but temp this morning is down :growlmad: so guess not! cervix and CM were all pointing out that I did so frustrated with it all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Thanks for the temp rise love! Not reading too too much into it as its a NTNP cycyle, but still exciting to see :) it could drop just as much tomorrow thoufh lol.
> 
> I just went to the gym for two hours. Holy Toledo. I'm wiped. Even yoga was a struggle at the end. I'm frustrated though because I can't seem to lose those few pounds - I eat heslthy, no processed foods, no bread etc., I do drink wine on the weekends, but I work hard all week for that. I don't eat junk, and If I eat chocolate it's dark. I'm really strict, but yet I cannot seem to lose those extra pounds. It's driving me nuts. this isn't even a diet, I've eaten this way for 5 years now. I'm confused. Anyways. Keep on keeping on, right?
> 
> As for vitamins/supplements I take - prenatals with super high level of folic acid, vitamin D, iron, b12, cod liver oil, and now iron supplements.
> 
> I think that's all lol.

That is a great temp rise :) FX it stays up tomorrow 

I got out walking today! did 8k in total :)


----------



## mummy2o

Just be careful with fish oils. Some aren't safe to take whilst pregnant.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I've been running for 10 years (with a one year break in there because I had knee surgery and another year hiatus when I developed pulmonary embolisms caused by the bcp and part of my right lung died and will always be dead). I want to build myself up to be able to do a half marathon again.


----------



## ajarvis

NinjaPanda said:


> Yeah, I've been running for 10 years (with a one year break in there because I had knee surgery and another year hiatus when I developed pulmonary embolisms caused by the bcp and part of my right lung died and will always be dead). I want to build myself up to be able to do a half marathon again.

Nice! I'm training for the Calgary Half May 31st. Just ran the Hypo Half February 8th. It's my favorite distance to train for. Fav distance to run is 10K though. To me it's a comfortable distance.


----------



## NinjaPanda

ajarvis said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been running for 10 years (with a one year break in there because I had knee surgery and another year hiatus when I developed pulmonary embolisms caused by the bcp and part of my right lung died and will always be dead). I want to build myself up to be able to do a half marathon again.
> 
> Nice! I'm training for the Calgary Half May 31st. Just ran the Hypo Half February 8th. It's my favorite distance to train for. Fav distance to run is 10K though. To me it's a comfortable distance.Click to expand...

I agree. My fave distance to run has always been 10k.... It's long enough to get lost in my thoughts and relax but not so long that I start wondering when it's over! Lol


----------



## ajarvis

I hear ya. I'm good up to 16ish km. After that it becomes work. But that's not too bad. Work for 5 enjoy 16 and you have a half. haha


----------



## NDH

I'm currently taking a multivitamin for women of childbearing age (not specifically marketed as a prenatal but has the same requirements of one) in the morning with vitamin E (the wrong kind unfortunately. It only has alpha-tocopherol and to be fully beneficial it needs to have a balance of four tocopherols) and vitex. And in the evening I'm taking a calcium/magnesium supplement with D3, and fish oil. I was taking maca but can only find raw powder locally.


----------



## sunshine2014

Woooo!!!!!!! Ff says I'm 3 dpo!!!!!! My chart makes me so happy even though I'm still NTNP lol. It just looks so nice!!!!

Ok...calm down, I know lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Woooo!!!!!!! Ff says I'm 3 dpo!!!!!! My chart makes me so happy even though I'm still NTNP lol. It just looks so nice!!!!
> 
> Ok...calm down, I know lol

You trimmed it great :flower: delighted you got cross hairs :happydance:

Unfortunately none for me looks like I didn't ovulate at all I actually feeling very down about it all. :cry: I made an appointment with the doctor have to wait till tuesday though


----------



## sunshine2014

Aw Niamh,I'm sorry to hear that. Your body sure is giving you a run for your money. I hope you get some answers on Tuesday. Until then keep Bding , you may just be late this month. I was!


----------



## mummy2o

It is pretty normally to not ovulate for one cycle a year. Maybe its your bodies way of resetting itself after the miscarriage. Hopefully you'll get a period soon and it will sort it out.


----------



## ajarvis

Yay Sunshine!! We'll be testing really close together!

Sorry Niamh, but it is correct that our bodies take time off on their own sometimes. Hope you get some answers on Tuesday.

AFM I have my blood work today to confirm no more HCG. Check Thyroid, and iron levels. Thinking on the way here I should have booked it for yesterday so I could get the results today. Oops. Guess I'll have to wait til monday.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ajarvis!!!! I won't be testing this cycle, but super excited to hear yours!!!! I don't even know what day it would be for us. Oh well. 

Hope your blood work goes well, it will be a relief to know the results!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I just need to relax and accept it is not going to happen as quick as I would like, I will keep DTD just in case strangely FF says my fertile period is now so we shall see what happens! I just miss being pregnant and feel so sad baby gone I am really teary all the time over it! so not me really! 

Ajarvis good luck with blood test :hugs:

Sunshine so happy for you will be stalking your chart and Ajarvis as well for the next two weeks :happydance:

going to keep on plan with my food and exercise and it will show :flower:

mummy2o I hope so :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

niamh, i know it's normal not to ovulate a cycle, especially after a mc. i'm wondering if the same happened to me this month. don't worry, we'll all get our rainbows. it's really hard waiting, though. i completely agree. i'm just losing myself in working out, waiting for spring and taking care of my son. 

sunshine and jarvis, i can't wait to spot lines for you guys! :)


----------



## ajarvis

:hugs: Niamh. I miss being pregnant too. My hormones have finally settled it seems and I'm back to my not so teary self. My poor fiance if I get preggo again right away. He'll have to deal with me all crazy until Christmas and beyond :p


----------



## OneMore Time

> *NinjaPanda* there was nothing I could have done to prevent it but at that time I was overthinking and trying to find a reason for what had happened.

I so desperately wanted to know why. Once I learned definitively that I would not know, I started to let my mind wander about what could have happened...prenatals, too much exercise, not enough exercise. This was a bad place and I try to stay out of it. I know in my heart that it was out of my control, it's just hard to accept. 



> *sunshine2014* Thanks for the temp rise love! Not reading too too much into it as its a NTNP cycyle, but still exciting to see

LOVE the temp rise. It is so gratifying to see a "pretty" chart. 



> *CelticNiamh* ASFM I was like a devil earlier I was so sure I have ovulated CD17 (wednesday) but temp this morning is down so guess not! cervix and CM were all pointing out that I did so frustrated with it all!

This part is not as much fun. It is particularly hard to take when our own bodies fight against us. I am keeping all my stuff crossed for you...may the egg be released!

I hope the doctor can provide some insight and, more importantly, some help. 



> *ajarvis* AFM I have my blood work today to confirm no more HCG. Check Thyroid, and iron levels. Thinking on the way here I should have booked it for yesterday so I could get the results today. Oops. Guess I'll have to wait til monday.

I hope this all comes back perfect - one less thing to think about. Waiting for test results of any kind makes me nuts. I am not the most patient thing that ever lived. 


*AFM* - My cycle is over, I'll take it! I wonder if the D&C helped with this. I had really heavy and painful periods before, this cycle was almost entirely cramp free and never heavy. I hope it's the cleaning out effect of the D&C and not a malfunction of some kind. Only time will tell. I will probably start using OPK's earlier than Monday for peace of mind. 

I need a little input from this unbiased group - I am overthinking and have paralyzed myself with "what-if's" (so 120% not who I am!). Here it is: I am at a crossroad and don't know which path to take and it's causing stress...I need to figure it out so I have a nice relaxed body for baby making. I have been back in school full time, not working, since October. I am about to start another term at school but we are coming up on a period in time where extra income would really be handy. I interviewed for a position this week and I expect an offer to come in soon. We are only dealing with about a 6-week period where our income will decrease. Do I give up my current student/SAHM status so I can pull in money to help get through this period or do we hope we can successfully ride out the income gap so I can finish my degree and keep the mom flexibility that I have? I love working, I always have. I never had the opportunity to be a SAHM. This is the first time I have ever been able to get my kids on and off the bus. I don't want to work M-F 8-5 again, it would change the whole dynamic of our family. Plus, I don't want to start a job that I either leave in less than a year if we conceive quickly or have an infant that I need to find daycare for. That being said, we have bills and I don't want to fall behind. *sigh* I don't know what to do. :shrug:

What would you do??

:flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Onemoretime I'm not patient either. I just feel so much better that I think everything is fine.

As for the schooling. Personally I'd finish it instead of getting a job. In the end it's going to lead to better things for you and 6 weeks is not that long. See what you can do to buckle down and save for the 6 weeks to get through.


----------



## jtink28

OneMore, that's a tough situation. You have a large family, and I can't even imagine - one kid seems expensive right now to me! MY DH has a 10 year old daughter from a previous relationship, so we pay child support, and we have my 2 year old at home.

That being said, being a SAHM has been the best thing I've ever done in my life. It's hard, and we don't have extra money for vacations or eating out too much. We aren't broke, and we don't live like paupers, but I do coupon and shop the sales and buy on clearance and pinch pennies. I make all of our bread homemade (so cheap and easy and tasty!), and I buy bags of bulk rice and beans, etc. All of our food is homemade, because it's so much cheaper. It's worth it to me. I love love love being at home with my son. Once I started staying home with him, my Crohn's symptoms even got better, my stress levels went down, and we are all happier. 

BUT, I don't think being a SAHM is for everyone. And I mean that. It doesn't work for some families. If my DH and I ever want to buy a much bigger house, I'll have to go back to work. Either way, your kids will know you love them. You have to do what works for your family! :)


----------



## OneMore Time

*ajarvis* - I am a firm believer that education pays off in the end also. I will be done by February 2016 at the latest if I stick with it. Stopping now doesn't feel like the right thing. 

*jtink *- Since being home - life all around is so much more relaxed. I am more at ease and I LOVE the extra time with the kids. I think about school breaks and summer vacation coming too....care for 5 kids is not easy (or cheap) to nail down. 

DH pays an ungodly amount of money in child support. He pays more than double for 2 kids than I ask my ex to pay for our 3. There is the amount the court orders and the amount that I know a human being can pay and still be able to live themselves. I ask for a reasonable amount that provides fundamental support to the kids but still allows him to support himself. DH's ex is not as awesome as I am. :haha: 

We have a budget and I enforce it but it could be tighter. I really think we could make it work. 

When I worked full time I was always so on edge - rushing to get everywhere we needed to be. The kids are all involved in after school stuff and the sense of urgency never subsided. I paid so much money for childcare and gas to get to and from that I often wondered what I was even working for...especially if I add on fill time childcare for an infant (close to $400 a week last time I checked). Oye!

I think I know what is the right thing for us...I am just scared to pass up an opportunity for work and learn later that I should have taken it. I am not used to not contributing financially either - that is hard to get past. 

Truthfully, I hope they don't call with an offer. :nope:


----------



## sunshine2014

Jtink I won't be testing, but I'll be stalking ajarvis POas lol. 

Onemore - that is a tough call, but personally I agree that you're almost done, and its only 6 weeks of stretching. You made a commitment to school, and it's hard, but important to follow through. I think you may regret it down the line if got so close but then called it a day. One day when the money is flowing it will seem like a shame. Plus, the value of being a sahm finally sounds like it's very important to you!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I agree with the other ladies on here, finishing your schooling will pay off in the long run so if you can stick it out and save to help you get through those 6 weeks, it's totally worth it. 6 weeks really isn't that long when you think about it.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm with the others with finishing school. I'm a SAHM and love it. Then again I'm planning on home schooling my youngest after mainstream education didn't help my son one bit, so I need to be home 24/7 more or less. I've always found on weeks we were tight for money we manage to get by. Not sure how, but we've managed it. That being said, you need to do what is right for you. I think deep down you know the answer and want us to confirm your thoughts/feelings. :)


----------



## OneMore Time

Thank you all for the feedback - I do know what is right for us, it is just a huge change for me as an adult. It had way more positives than negatives however. I will turn the job down and refocus on school. I feel really good about it. 

I am getting excited as I approach OPK using and BD timing part of the month. I'm ready to get the show on the road!

Make it a great day ladies. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OneMore Time said:


> Thank you all for the feedback - I do know what is right for us, it is just a huge change for me as an adult. It had way more positives than negatives however. I will turn the job down and refocus on school. I feel really good about it.
> 
> I am getting excited as I approach OPK using and BD timing part of the month. I'm ready to get the show on the road!
> 
> Make it a great day ladies. :flower:

glad your happy with your decision :flower: and good luck TCC :flower:


----------



## jtink28

how's your weekends, ladies? 

my husband bought a pizza at the store for lunch (his 10 year old daughter is here this weekend) and instead of eating it, i went to the gym and had a protein shake and english muffin with peanut butter after. i'm still thinking about that pizza, lol! but....i have lost 4 pounds in 2 weeks, so i'll keep skipping the pizza!!

AF is still here...i think i had like 5 days of spotting and then i'm at the tail end of AF. so obnoxious, because this is the first time ever that's happened to me! ugh, hopefully never again!


----------



## sunshine2014

Jtink! Way to gooooo on the gym and protein shake instead. Super proud of you and I bet you feel amazing. It's a tough decision to follow through, but just enjoy the feeling of will power you had. So worth it. And way to go on the 4 pound loss. I'm struggling to lose even a few as well. 

Happy weekend!! Dh and I went browsing today, ran some errands and picked up a bottle of wine. We love wandering the store and trying new wines. So tonight we're having some rice paper rolls, with stir fry (no noodles or rice), wine and binge watching The Killing (hooked!! People told me to watch this and I never would because I thought it was about murdering people every episode but it's not. Pfew!) 

First, sit ups and squats.


----------



## NinjaPanda

That sounds like a great night, sunshine! I went to the city today, dropped of 6 bags of stuff at the Salvation Army, got groceries so I can make the monster in-law her stupid dainties for my father in-laws cd release party/music video shoot. I wasn't going to help and still don't want to after the way they have treated DH and I but DH begged me to because he doesn't want to make things worse. I'm still pissed at them for holding my dog hostage for three days!

Anyways! Now I am playing video games and baking! With DH gone, I'll probably just make a salad for dinner


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhh ninja. I'm coming over! That sounds delicious. We also did a good will drop off today, I purged yesterday big time lol. Sorry the mother in law is still being lame, hope they appreciate all you do for it.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Haha, thanks.... Yeah, I am making pecan pie bars, chocolate covered Oreo balls, skor bars, lemon squares, and razz ma-tazz bars (white chocolate, toasted almond, raspberry goodness). Yum!

She better appreciate them! Lol, honestly... I never thought in my life that things would be this bad with them, I knew they were intense and headstrong but ever since DH finally stood up to them and established boundaries they've been insane. I have thankfully been able to stay out of the middle up till now. I'm trying hard to be Switzerland but she keeps pulling me in. Atm, my brother is very sick (severe heart issues on top of some other health things. Plus,he has a condition called hydrocephalus). The day I found out my brother was sick in the hospital with heart issues again, my mind was absorbed in that and I apparently didn't say hello to my FIL (when I didn't see him) when I went to pick up mail at their office. Omg, World War Two happened. I apologized and told her what was going on with my bro but she went crazy and said it was no excuse. I lost it on her and was like "holy hell woman, my brother might be dying!". Seriously. 

Anywho, I am quite surprised how well I am able to manage my stress levels through all this. I mean, I have my moments but I have actually been quite good at trying to make sure my stress doesn't get too high. I don't want all this stupid drama to affect DH and I having a baby and refuse to let it get to me.


----------



## mummy2o

What games do you play Ninja? I'm a massive geek/gamer so my ears always hear that word. I love the fact my son is now able to play games with me its so fun. I'm working on Erika though with sesame street website (once a week for about 10 minutes). The kid has to start somewhere and I found out of all the websites that one is the most baby friendly. I'm sorry about your brother. It can't be easy for you, I do think your in-laws are terrible and your MIL very self centered. 

Way to go jtink. I'm terrible if there is food in the house I'll eat it. I had oreo's yesterday. Going to make a very good effort for March though. I have 2 birthdays and mothers day for us this month, with a 3rd birthday in April and Cake plays a big part in birthdays.

Onemore: I'm glad you've got your answer. Glad your looking forward to ovulation. I'm for once am not. I've not been in the mood since my period has stopped, then I did have a UTI yesterday, which touch wood, seems to be gone. Then I like how my OH is so sensitive moans about not having sex. So I think for the reason alone I should wait longer before he gets any.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ninja wow just wow your right to not let that get to you :growlmad: I am not sure I could cope with that type of crap right now! I hope your brother recovers :hugs:

Mommy2o lol make him work for it :winkwink:


it is official I hate my ovaries :haha: the dam little brats wont work! so frustrated and I can not help but think it was the stupid pain killers at the start of my cycle or something else, had some signs I thought OV was finally going to happen yesterday but nope! I slept crap as LO kept waking up think he had a pain somewhere so doubt my temp is accurate at all :wacko: just another day in wacky cycle land. on a good note I am going to Dublin today to see a old friend :happydance: looking forward to that


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja those sound amazing. I'm very sorry to hear about your brother, I hope he is doing well. :( you definitely don't need the old MIL with all that going on, and your DH being away. I am glad you're staying positive though and focusing on you. 

Niamh - UGH! I wish I could shake your ovaries. They are causing you so much grief and I'm sorry for that. I don't believe I have either though, and we're around the same timeline I think. So this probably just isn't our month, but a stromg body will do wonders for next month. So sending you hugs. Have so much fun with your friend. I love Dublin! Dh and I had an amazing time there, and I can't wait to to back!!

Afm --- since I'm a ff newbie, I JUST found out that the dotted lines aren't for sure cross hairs. Damn. SOOO, based on the info I've put in, it's just a guess right? Ah well....just didn't know. Kinda frustrating but whatev. Not confident I O'd this month as I've has lotiony cm for the last few days. C'est la vie!!


----------



## jaspie

It's time for me to join you all properly I think. I've had fertile cm the last couple of days and i took an opk today which is showing as almost positive so I'm hoping I'll ovulate in the next couple of days! Soooo going to bd later for the first time since the d&c. The opk was negative a few days ago so I'm hopeful it's actual ovulation rather than leftover pregnancy hormones, and hpt is just a squinter now. I'm 3.5 weeks out from d&c now. 

Sunshine looking at your chart i think it's because you recorded ewcm the day after ff recognised you ovulated by your temps. I have a feeling if you removed that it would give solid crosshairs. It could have just been leftover ewcm coming out so i wouldn't worry about the dotted lines, looks like that was your ovulation date to me. Good luck this cycle!! 

Niamh i hope you ovulate soon, it's very frustrating having no control. Enjoy Dublin, i went in October and did the marathon and loved the atmosphere there!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welcome jaspieM I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: These ladies are a great support group, though!

Mummoy2o - I've mostly been playing a lot of final fantasy xiv but I also play swtor (Star Wars the old republic). DH and I are huge Star Wars nerds. We even had a Star Wars wedding cake! Oh, MIL cringed at that one! Lol, but then again she also cringed at my little flower girl walking my little white puppy down the aisle and it was soooo cute!

Niamh - that sucks, I hope you O soon! It's good that you get to go to Dublin and relax, though! I went there once during the week of St. Patrick's day when I was living in the UK and I loved it!

Sunshine - I have yet to use ff, but have you tried opk's too? I found those work the best for me.


----------



## sunshine2014

Jaspie ---- thanks! I've removed it, will see if it changes. If not I'll put it back In there for my reference! Glad you think it looks good though. This is the easiest TWW though, I'm not expecting anything and have no idea when af will show. So that's good! Glad you are joining us now and have positive OPKS. So exciting!!

Ninja - I haven't used OPKS, I foumd temping was great before (just stressful) but I don't want to add any other method to the craziness that is TTC lol. Thanks though!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine, it could also be because you have open circles ( which are from changing of time you entered each day) so try changing the one on OV day to the same time as regular wake up time so you get a solid circle that could change the cross hairs to solid ones as well, As long as you are getting over 3 hours solid sleep at night then they are accurate I do not change the time. but I would be 100% positive you have ovulated :thumbup:

jaspie good luck TCC :flower: hope it is a short journey 

Ninja I am thinking of getting some for next cycle never used them before though 

Oh glad you all love Dublin :) that is where I am from :happydance: we a lovely drive up in snow, its melted now but I think more is on the way all the way from Canada :happydance: it was lovely catching up with my friend and her lovely little baby she is a little dote


----------



## NinjaPanda

I used the cb digital ones. I got pregnant the first time I used it too! That's why I decided to keep relying on them. Plus, I like seeing the little smiley faces! Lol

I'm glad to hear you had a good visit with your friend! We haven't had much more snow where I am in Canada but it sure has been freezing! Lol


----------



## jtink28

I used the target brand opk's and then the digital one to confirm O when i got pregnant with my son. with this last pregnancy, i didn't use anything, just dtd every other day. so i'm not sure if i want to use opk's right now. not sure if they would stress me out or not. 

ninja, your MIL sounds like a bonafide nightmare. my stepmother is really evil, too (i grew up with her from the time i was 9, and left home at 17. she was that evil). people like that you just need to cut out of your life. now, i only talk to my stepmom if forced to. i have a great relationship with my dad, and we just ignore the fact that i hate his evil wife, lol.

niamh, if only we knew why our bodies did what they did. hopefully you O'ed and maybe didn't realize it. if not, i'm sure next month will be the month. :)


----------



## mummy2o

I love the cake idea. We're doing a gaming cake for our wedding also, but not sure which yet. Besides what's wrong with being different, just ignore your MIL. I haven't played FFXIV in ages to be honest, but still play SWTOR from time to time. I also play WOW, Everquest and JRPG's. Not enough hours in the day to play everything I want, especially when looking after kids are involved and my OH makes me look after our daughter most of the time. I'm forcing him to do more though as it was me 90% him 10% but lately its 80-20 so its a start.

Jtink my son has a relationship like that with his stepmum. She's not horrible to him intentionally I believe, but more lack of understanding on how to raise him (due to his autism), then again his dad isn't any better. He's slowly getting to the point he doesn't want to go, so I suspect it will only be a matter of time he won't go and that's that. Although he's only 7 almost 8 he's huge and sturdy so picking him up and taking him is out of the question, but we'll cross that bridge when it comes.


----------



## NDH

So ummm... Apparently I have to put my ticker back up and rejoin my October due date groups cause my period wasn't actually my period. No wonder I didn't notice ovulation cause I was still pregnant. Got an undeniable positive that definitely doesn't fit with being a new pregnancy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> So ummm... Apparently I have to put my ticker back up and rejoin my October due date groups cause my period wasn't actually my period. No wonder I didn't notice ovulation cause I was still pregnant. Got an undeniable positive that definitely doesn't fit with being a new pregnancy.

Will you get a scan :hugs: excited for you :)


----------



## NDH

No I dont do scans. Gosh I'm glad I cancelled my appointment. I would have had the shock of my life to see a six week bean on the ultrasound last week!


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats NDH! 

Hope you ladies are ready for another week :) I have an appt with my new OB today!! He's the infertility one, and I was hoping for the high risk pregnancy one. His secretary said because I don't seem to have issues getting pregnant, he may not keep me, and may re-refer me, but we'll see. As long as I don't have to see me old one again, I'm happy lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats NDH! So excited for you! ^.^


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH said:


> No I dont do scans. Gosh I'm glad I cancelled my appointment. I would have had the shock of my life to see a six week bean on the ultrasound last week!

for sure :haha: but a nice one though :thumbup: will you do bloods instead or leave it at this point :flower:


----------



## OneMore Time

*jtink28* I love pizza but haven't really enjoyed it since I was diagnosed with Celiac. Gluten free pizza is just not the same. Kudos to you for turning it down. If I could turn down Hershey's with almonds, my workouts would be more beneficial. 

*NinjaPanda* I am sorry to hear that the MIL is difficult. I have been very lucky in the in-law department - I can't imagine having to deal with what you are dealing with...especially when you have to do nice things on top of it all. 

*CelticNiamh* I am rooting for your ovulation as much as my own.
DH and I both really want to visit Ireland but it seems like such an impossibility right now. Perhaps when the kids are all grown...I will need a bottle or two or some of wine to get on a plane for that long but it is definitely on the bucket list. 
*
sunshine2014* I am not an expert but I think that the watery CM you reported on CD12 is making the CH dotted. Based on your temps I would say you O'd on CD 15. If there was no watery CM on CD12 I would guess your CH would be solid but, again, I am definitely not an expert. 

*jaspie * :hugs: Waiting for the first cycle is crap - so many unknowns. I am hoping for you that you can pinpoint ovulation so you know where you are for sure. Thumbs up for BD - I was scared the first time after the D&C but I found it very healing to be close to DH. 

*NDH* This is crazy...what a blessing! H&H 9 months to you. 


AFM - Workouts have been awesome - feeling 100 times better after just one full week. I am completely at peace with my decision to stay home to finish my degree. It's financially scary but we will get through that, staying home is right for every other reason. 
I started using OPK's and BD'ing yesterday - operation baby has commenced! :thumbup:

Wishing you all a painless Monday! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## ajarvis

Oh NDH that's amazing! Congrats :)

Niamh hopefully your body behaves itself soon! How frustrating.

sunshine ff is weird. Today I put in my temp and I didn't temp on the weekend and it changed my ovulation day by one day. Makes no sense. So now I'm 6DPO instead of 7 according to it.

AFM I am oh so nauseous all of a sudden this morning. But that could be so many things. No other symptoms at all. I ended up drinking wine on the weekend - quite a bit. Had surprise company. But now that I'm at 7DPO (or6 lol) I want to cut out the alcohol consumption again til I get AF. Which should be in about 9 days.


----------



## KozmikKitten

NDH - thats amazing and congrats again! Hoping the best for you!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ajarvis I hate when FF does that! :wacko: and yea if I could slap my ovaries I would lOL 

Got my new BBT this morning hubby was rolling his eyes at me LOL :haha: he happy to oblige me though 

it is strange I am having lots of CM its ewcm and like clear water after having so much of it before I just do not trust it at the minute :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

anyone ever used this before https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Ovatel-Sali...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item1e9629c44e


----------



## sunshine2014

Well I tried to change it, but nothing happened. It's probably the combination of the inaccurate times and the single day of ewcm. Oh well, I've changed the info back so I have it for next month. 

Ajarvis - good job enjoying the wine lol. I did as well. :) 

Niamh - hopefully your new bbt will provide more info for you, I bet you're almost ready to go again! :)

Just got back from the gym. Having a coffee and some tuna, with a side of Avacado and apples. Watching one born every minute. I'm addicted. I need to go back to work haha.


----------



## ajarvis

haha Sunshine I'm at work. It's overrated :p Bought a fitbit this weekend though so focusing on getting my steps and hitting my calories burnt goals to burn off some weight!


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh that sounds like a good idea. I'm a Teacher, so when I work all I do is walk around! Hope the day goes fast for you!! Looks like you're the same day as me now, I'll be waiting for you to test!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ajarvis - I had a major wave of nausea this morning too! And man, sore boobs. Lol, guess we shall see if I get af on Saturday...


----------



## ajarvis

My boobs still feel fine. we shall see as the week goes! FX for both of us :) I'm testing on Friday or Saturday. Friday will now be too early if I ovulated later than ff originally said. But if I buy 3 or 4 tests I should be good ha.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ff tried to change my O date today....the nerve. Well, I showed it who was boss and changed ot back. It was confused over my ewcm, but to be honest there wasn't much of it, and I only recorded it because it was something. So, I fixed that and now I've got solid cross hairs lol. My temp went higher the last few days also, so maybe it was confused? Anyways, whatever. 

I had my appt with my new Ob and he's so much better!!! He listened and kept asking if I had any more questions. Didnt Rush me or anything. Also told me that the Most likely cause of my mcs is still bad luck, since my blood work came back okay! He said to keep taking baby asprin and that if I get pregnant again he will put me on progesterone right away.

Also...just in case anyone else is curious about baby asprin - he said that while it doesn't hurt to take it, those issues seem to cause issues with babies between 12-16 weeks, so it likely wasn't the cause early on like I had. He said it's the same as progesterone though, since we can't look inside ourselves and see exactly what is going on, it's another thing that just doesn't hurt to take! So there it is.

Who's next to test?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine the nerve of ff :haha: good you were able to sort that out though and glad your doctor was nice and listened to you :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Well done showing it who's boss! And yay for solid crosshairs! Yay for a nice doctor too, it will make all the difference having someone you'll be comfortable with. Good news you can take the aspirin, it's all worth a go!


----------



## ajarvis

Sounds like a much better doctor Sunshine!! Awesome! Glad he's listening and helpful.

Not sure who is next. I'm testing on Fri or Saturday. AF is due next wed.


----------



## jtink28

yay for a nice doctor sunshine! that's awesome. 

psa - i hate eating healthy. i do it because i want to lose weight and be healthy, but in the morning, i'd rather have a bowl of captain crunch instead of a whole wheat english muffin with peanut butter and an egg :coffee:

pretty sure that today is the last day of this horrible AF. either tonight or tomorrow will start the bd'ing and opks! :happydance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

I think I will be testing fri or sat.... AF is due on sat for me. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ladies! It's such a relief to have someone who listens. My other guy was a potatoe head. Now that I'm no longer with him I can tell you what he said to make me so mad.....So about 5 mins before surgery he came out to talk to DH and i. I asked him what tests we could do, etc. and he told me the ones we would start with. I said "how long do they take and am I stuck on hold for TTC while we do them?" He got super snippy and said "I don't mind doing thenm, but if you're going to go get pregnant on me, I'm not sure if they're worth it". I was on meds at the time so it kinda went over my head in the moment, but as soon as I woke up I remmebered and my blood stsrted boiling lol. So that's why I went ahead and ordered my own blood work and never went back lol. 

Though she be but little, she is fierce ;)


----------



## sunshine2014

SOOO jtink so exciting! And I hear you, I enjoy eating healthy and working out, but my weakness is chinese food and thai noodles lol.


----------



## jtink28

yummmm thai noodles. i love coconut curry and crab rangoons!


----------



## ajarvis

haha. Sunshine good on ya. effing rude doctors! I haven't heard from mine on my blood tests, but she said they don't usually call unless something is wrong. So I'm assuming all good.

jtink glad you can get busy again soon ;) I like healthy eating and exercise. I just enjoy too much wine :p seems even a bottle over a week ruins any weight loss. So it doesn't matter if I get plastered. Or just enjoy a glass here and there. So usually the kids go to their dads and I drink the bottle haha.

ninjapanda - FX for you! Hope we see a BFP on Friday/Saturday!

Due to the change FF gave in my O day. I do not feel confident for getting a positive test. I think we missed it this month due to DH being sick. We missed O day. But we shall see.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis - red wine is my weakness. Dh is 9 year older than me and I keep asking him at what age I'll be mature enough to just have a glass with dinner. Nope, I drink the whole bottle on a weekend (or half if we split). it's just too good!! But you're right, it does nothing for the weight loss....


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine I would of been so mad :growlmad: you were right to move the doctors 

jtink good luck this cycle :happydance: so good to move on from AF to actually trying :flower:

Ajarvis I enjoy a glass of wine now and again, but I waste a bottle of wine LOL I will only have 1 glass have nearly a full bottle in the fridge wasted :haha: my friend gave me a lovely bottle and I have it saved up for my birthday because I wont drink it no point opening it now I just get really bad hangovers so wont drink any more than that! I still think your in with a chance 1 day before OV is good I think FX for you :hugs:

NinjaPanda oooh good luck testing FX for you :hugs:


So could anyone take a look at my chart I think I finally ovulated, nipples got supper sore yesterday and I woke up to some up in the middle of the night to ovulation pain :happydance: so really really hope that is it!!! 
only thing is I got a new bbt and used it this morning so temp is slightly lower on that one! I left my other one down stairs was just thinking I should of stuck with it till end of cycle! 

woke up to some bad news as well my granddad passed away last night! slightly annoyed at how I found out from facebook no less :wacko: my poor sister in Florida message me at 3.30 am after she seen a status from my cousin! no point saying anything as my cousins were really close to my granddad so very upset! going to be hard over the next few days as we only lost my mum in September! I think I am numb can not deal with any more grief he was a good age though death is always horrible but I think I can cope when it is old age not when someone is taken before they should go..


----------



## ajarvis

Awe Niamh sorry for your loss. What a horrible way to find out! 

I really hope you ovulated! I don't see your chart though.


----------



## OneMore Time

I am sooo looking forward to this weekend for all the tests to look at. I'm hoping to be looking at + OPK's this weekend - all your HPT's will be a lot more fun. 

Sunshine - I switched my OB after the D&C as well. I had been unhappy with my original OB to begin with, this loss pushed me over the edge. Now, I have a great new one. We are in charge of our health - kudos for kicking ass and taking names. :thumbup:

Niamh - I was going to say that I thought you ovulated yesterday or today based on your signs and that temp creeping up but I didn't want to be wrong. I am do hoping this is it for you so you can start the other 2 week wait. 

I am so sorry about your granddad - death is never easy, no matter how old the person was. I can deal with a lot of things in life without too much trouble but not death. Saying goodbye is the hardest thing we have to do and you have had a lot of goodbyes over the last few months. :hugs: 

I love to eat healthy and working out but wine and Hershey's bars give me grief. I had an outstanding omelet with salsa for breakfast but have been sitting here for the last hour trying to forget about the last Hershey with almonds in the cupboard. 


I hope you all are having a great day. I am signing off to finish a research paper....and to eat the candy bar. :haha:

:flower:
:dust:


----------



## KozmikKitten

sunshine - so happy you got a new doc that you are comfortable with! that is awesome news!

niamh - so sorry for the loss of your granddad- thats so sad! I hope you are doing ok! 

AFM - boring boring boring first week of the cycle. CD7 here and I'm so bored! At least its over and I can start looking for ewcm and using opk's in a couple days!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine - I'm glad you were able to get a new doc... That old one sounds like a nightmare!

Niamh - I'm sorry for your loss. Hooray for O day though!

Ajarvis - Even if you didn't bd on O day, you still have a chance! Fx!

AFM I keep jumping between I could be and I can't be thoughts. I just don't trust my body anymore. I feel about 80% sure I could be but don't want to get my hopes up because my desire to be prego could be influencing the way I am feeling. The nausea hasn't gone totally still, my boobs are still achy and my cp is high and soft with watery cm (same as last time I got bfp) so I am trying to keep positive!


----------



## NDH

Niamh I am so sorry about your grandad, and the way you had to find out :( Family should always be given the courtesy of finding out personally - if a phone call isn't possible then at the very least an email :(

Sunshine what an awful thing for your Dr to say! So glad you found a new one.


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh I am also very sorry to hear about your granddad. I am not a fan of social media and technology for that very reason. I am sorry you had to have that unfair shock, and I'm sending you <3 and hugs across the pond. 

Afm - I am SO tired. I just woke up from an out of nowhere 2 hour nap. Weird.


----------



## ajarvis

So weird. Unless you're pregnant....


----------



## sunshine2014

Well I'm not going to lie, it DID cross my mind. BUT, it's super early for that to be related no? My whole body feels exhausted though. I don't like naps because I usually wake up groggy and grumpy. But this time I woke up and just feel all over exhausted.


----------



## ajarvis

Yea it is probably early. But who's to know for sure. I was exhausted around 3-4 weeks with the last pregnancy. Only symptom for a few weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ajarvis its my cycle ticker it leads to my chart :flower:

Onemore time yea I think between yesterday and today fx temp stays up now :flower: hope you enjoyed the bar and got your paaper done 

Thanks for all your well wishes, I was kinda dreading this evening but it went ok and it was nice seeing my aunties and chatting about my mum remembering good times and funny stories. my granddad passed peacefully so I am so glad he didn't suffer that would of been horrible. 

off to bed now and hoping temp stays up tomorrow and I get cross hairs tomorrow or thursday [-o&lt;


----------



## Sis4Us

Celtic so sorry about your Grandad!! :hugs:

Ur chart is very rocky hope Ur temp stays up in the AM and things become clear!! :)

AFM finally got a peak this evening on the monitor +++ OPK cheapie!! FX FX I don't need the FS they just sent me a price list and yea double what I paid at the other Dr he's starting to not look so bad plus my Fav nurse is there !! :shrug:

FX for everyone waiting to test and O!!


----------



## jtink28

sunshine, i was exhausted very early. you never know! :)

niamh, i'm so sorry about your grandfather. i miss my grandparents dreadfully - they all passed away years ago, but i still miss them. 

got in the car today to go to the gym - had a hard day and was really looking forward to it. turns out the lightbulbs in my car died, and so i have no headlights. obviously i can't drive. i was so would up from my hard day that i sat in the car and cried. i really wanted to go to the gym, dammit! lol. 

took my first opk today. obviously negative, since i'm at the end of AF, but it looks like it may be positive soon. that's what i get for having short cycles, eh?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hey ladies, mind if I join in? I am (was?) a Firefly too. Sadly I lost my August baby during my 14th week, which still brings tears to my eyes when I type it...but I'm hoping to TTC again one of these days. I've never temped or tracked my ovulation (or even my cycles) so I have some learning to do.


----------



## jtink28

hey fitmama! so sorry that you have to be here, but you are very welcome to join us. :) :)


----------



## NDH

Big :hug: I'm so sorry you are here with us instead of the Firefly's thread :( but I'm glad you've found us.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thank jtink - you never know, but I'll take the sleepiness lol, I had a lazy day and it was great. So sorry you had a bad day though, what a pain. It's so frustrating to build yourself up to go and then something happens. I hope you get it fixed soon though and can go tomorrow? 

Onemore - fx no FS is required!! Yay! 

Fit - welcome! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welcome fitmamma. I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: you have a good support system here!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Afm..... Oh man ladies, I had to share. I was hit with it all today. Sore boobs, super hungry, dizzy/lightheaded, and so tired that I had to have a long nap by 7 pm because I was so tired. Cp is still high and soft with watery cm.... Now, I realize it could be a multitude of things causing the way I feel today but it definitely has me excited/feeling more positive about our chances this month!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry fitmama. I've had a 2nd trimester lost also at 19 weeks and its so hard having a loss in that period after your deemed to be safe period and to start to enjoy pregnancy. (Not saying 1st trimesters losses aren't any easier, just its a different experience from my experience)

Niamh sorry about your grandad and the way you found out. I'm really surprised no one in your family let you know before hand. 

Looking forward to seeing some BFP soon!


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies. 

*jtink* - I get so cranky when I miss a workout that I was so mentally prepared for. As far as melting down, I don't ever do it when something big happens, it is the smallest thing that pushes me over the edge. The straw that broke the camels back. 

*Fit_Mama *- I am sorry about your loss; you have come to the right place. I love this thread and the ladies here. 

*Sunshine *- I look forward to the next week or so - I hope you plan to test this weekend! 

*Ninja* - I look forward to your tests also! I truly hope you get your BFP. 
*
Niamh* - The paper is not quite done, the candy bar was delicious! 


AFM - I am over the peacefulness of not worrying about anything in the early days of a new cycle. I am ready for things to start happening. If only it all happened on my timeline. 

DH is having pretty substantial shoulder surgery on April 3 so I am feeling some extra pressure on this cycle. Next month, my fertile period will likely be shortly after the surgery. Hopefully we'll see a BFP this month and next month won't matter. 

I hope you all have a great day today! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemore - no testing here! It was our NTNP month, so mostly just trying to record data. But can't wait for ajarvis and ninjas tests!!:) 

Ninja - I also fell asleep for 2 hours mid day and then went to bed at 9 lol, I don't have the other symptoms, but I never did with my other two Bfps. Fingers crossed they mean something for you! 

Morning ladies! Half way through the week! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join in? I am (was?) a Firefly too. Sadly I lost my August baby during my 14th week, which still brings tears to my eyes when I type it...but I'm hoping to TTC again one of these days. I've never temped or tracked my ovulation (or even my cycles) so I have some learning to do.

 I am so sorry :nope: you have to be here, but you are very welcome :hugs: 



NDH said:


> Big :hug: I'm so sorry you are here with us instead of the Firefly's thread :( but I'm glad you've found us.

NDH just noticed freebirth under your ticker! is that what I think it is! secretly I love that :flower: 


OneMore Time :hugs: FX this is your time so you wont have to worry about missing TCC time in April 

NinjaPanda oooh FX :hugs: 


jtink28 huge big hugs :hugs: sorry you missed the gym, I hope your feeling better today 


AFM fist I am so sorry for all my typos, always happens when I am on my phone! they hurt my eyes 

Temp was down a tiny bit but still up, but my sleep has been very disrupted and woke up later to take my temperature so might have something to do with it ! plus I changed thermometer to a BBT from a normal one, so I think it I used my old one temp would be slightly higher!

I kinda think my temps are still low and kinda think I will see AF in less than 14 days so hope next cycle all is back to normal


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome fit_mama tobe. So very sorry for your loss. I lost my July baby at 12 weeks. So very hard. Also new to temping and what not! Hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

jtink at least with a short cycle you can get to the important BD right away haha. Sorry you had a crappy day.

Good luck sis4us!!

AFM nothing to report. Waiting for tomorrow to buy tests :p No symptoms though. Having fun with my fitbit! This thing is awesome by the way. If anyone has one lets be friends :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

welcome FitMama - so sorry you are here but hopefully you will find comfort here.


----------



## jtink28

question about opk's, ladies. i'm not a pro at them - only used them for 2 months right before i got my bfp with my son. i didn't use them last time around.

yesterday my opk was looking pretty dark, and i thought for certain it would be + today sometime. just took one and the 2nd line is barely visible!! i'm using 3 cheapie opk's a day - morning, noon and evening, so there's no way i had a short surge and missed it. i drink tons of water - maybe almost a gallon of water a day, if you include my unsweetened iced tea.

just wondering why the line would get lighter before a +?


----------



## NinjaPanda

jtink28 said:


> question about opk's, ladies. i'm not a pro at them - only used them for 2 months right before i got my bfp with my son. i didn't use them last time around.
> 
> yesterday my opk was looking pretty dark, and i thought for certain it would be + today sometime. just took one and the 2nd line is barely visible!! i'm using 3 cheapie opk's a day - morning, noon and evening, so there's no way i had a short surge and missed it. i drink tons of water - maybe almost a gallon of water a day, if you include my unsweetened iced tea.
> 
> just wondering why the line would get lighter before a +?

I use a digi opk so I don't have much experience with the ones you are using but my best guess is that it could be your urine may have been more diluted.... I don't know though, just a theory. Just like how pregnancy tests prefer flu bc it's less diluted, I would think the opk's are the same


----------



## NDH

CelticNiamh said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Big :hug: I'm so sorry you are here with us instead of the Firefly's thread :( but I'm glad you've found us.
> 
> NDH just noticed freebirth under your ticker! is that what I think it is! secretly I love that :flower:Click to expand...

Freebirth is usually called unassisted birth, is that what you were thinking? :thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Who is up next for testing?

Jtink I'm not super experienced with OPKs, but I do know some women do have short surges. I can test midmorning and see a moderately dark line after a faint one the day before, feel the egg pop a few hours later and get a positive if I test then, and have a definitely negative line by evening.


----------



## OneMore Time

*Niamh* - 3 DPO!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine2014

Good morning! 
Niamh - yay 3dpo!!!! 
Jtink- sorry I've never used OPKS 
Ninja - are you testing super soon????

Afm I'm going home to work for a week. Not bringing any tests with me as I'm pretty sure I won't need them lol. May regret that by next friday, but who knows. I slept awful last night, we got our cats new food and the one chubby one kept walking all over me purring super loud wanting more. At. 3am. Ugh. Then she'd leave and come back. So, my temp was taken earlier and not super accurate probably. I definitely clicked "sleep deprived" this morning haha.


----------



## OneMore Time

*jtink *- I typically can see a pretty clear progression leading up to ovulation but that is not true for everyone. I had multiple positive OPK's during my D&C cycle - CD's 11, 18, 19 and 22. The positive on CD 22 was the one that was actual ovulation. In between those positives the tests were unmistakably negative. It could be can that the sample was diluted. Are the tests you are using all the same brand, from the same batch?


AFM - OPK this morning was darker than yesterday's...hoping for ovulation this weekend. Our kids are not with us this weekend - what would be better than a whole weekend with nothing but fertile BD'ing? :thumbup: 

Not much else to report...pretty boring day. I hope you all have a great one! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## ajarvis

Sunshine that's a good way to save some money on tests haha. I use to keep my cat out of my room when we had one so he couldn't bother my sleep :p plus he was little so he'd attack you randomly at 2 in the morning if your foot/hand moved 

onemoretime good timing for BDing nokiddos :)

AFM I am 9DPO. My temps are still up. I don't have any symptoms. But that's normal for me. So pretty much nothing to report ha. Buying tests tonight to start testing tomorrow! Have a BDAY party to go to on Sat. If i don't have some wine they'll all be like YOU'RE PREGNANT. Which is fine if I am, but I'm so close that I don't want to have any just in case :p oh the problems lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine - yes, I gave in and tested this morning but got a bfn. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo though so I'm going to test on Sat when AF is due. Today I am still nauseous and my boobs feel sore like they're bruised all over but this morning I have been randomly getting shooting pains in my left side. I'm not sure if I am out yet or not but they don't feel like AF cramps at all. My legs are sore too. Guess I will find out soon! Fx!

Ajarvis - fx you get good results soon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

NDH yep that is what I was thinking :flower:

onemore time :hugs: I know at last body started working :) now for a nice normal LP 

Ajarvis just say yea to a glass, and let on to drink it, pass it to your DP if he will drink it! or will you be driving use that as an excuse FX for you testing in a few days time :flower:

Sunshine you will be eating those words LOL :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

oh I can use the driving one! Didn't think of that. Won't the fiance like that. A DD without an argument :p


----------



## ajarvis

And YAY Niamh for 3DPO! Glad that frustration is done with!


----------



## jtink28

thanks for the opk advice, ladies. i'm thinking this opk is just about +. weird that one could be so negative last night, and almost + the next day. i would love to get a digi, but honestly, i don't want to spend that much $ on them. they're so expensive! what do you guys think? almost positive?

i really have no idea what CD i am. i started very light spotting on feb. 21st, and then got what i considered AF on the 26th. i still have a tiny bit of brownish blood today, but i also BD'ed last night. i'm thinking that this cycle was just a weird long cycle after the mc.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OneMore Time

jtink28 said:


> what do you guys think? almost positive?

I would say yes, I would call it positive if it were mine. Those are the tests that gave me all the positive's throughout the MC cycle. I didn't ovulate until the Wondfo turned positive (two days after these tests). I'm not sure what the deal is with the pink handle tests - maybe they are more sensitive? Either way, I would bet you will see a darker line by the end of the day.


----------



## NinjaPanda

jtink28 said:


> thanks for the opk advice, ladies. i'm thinking this opk is just about +. weird that one could be so negative last night, and almost + the next day. i would love to get a digi, but honestly, i don't want to spend that much $ on them. they're so expensive! what do you guys think? almost positive?
> 
> i really have no idea what CD i am. i started very light spotting on feb. 21st, and then got what i considered AF on the 26th. i still have a tiny bit of brownish blood today, but i also BD'ed last night. i'm thinking that this cycle was just a weird long cycle after the mc.

I would say yes, it is.


----------



## jtink28

these are target brand opk's - i used them when i got pregnant with my son. i've never used the wondfo's, but i've never had a problem with these - they are almost always negative, and then bam, i'll get one or two positives, and then they go back negative. normally i'd like to back it up with a digi, but it doesn't fit in the budget this time around. we'll just BD constantly, then, to make sure. lol! thanks girls :)


----------



## OneMore Time

jtink28 said:


> we'll just BD constantly, then, to make sure.

YES! This is also part of our highly technical approach. :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it +++ I use the same ones and my Dr sweated they were false we'll this month they match the peak so they r good!! :)
Also I have had a +++ for 3 days so don't fret if u get the same u to by the 1st one HTH


----------



## NDH

Thats what my opks do too jtink. They hardly darken before they go positive and then immediately go back to negative.


----------



## jtink28

if i really think about it (it was almost 3 years ago when i was trying for my son!!), i think mine did get really light and then super dark. i'm glad we bd'ed last night, then. my lucky husband - BD every night this week! lol!!

i DO think that if you drink a bunch of water right before you take an opk, it's going to be negative. i took that + one at 10am, then drank about 1/2 gallon of water from 10-11 am. at 11am, i took another opk as a test, and it was super negative. so there you have it! use concentrated (but not fmu) pee for your opk! :)

off to the gym a little early today - DH had the day off and took my son on a nice, long walk, so i'm going to head to the gym early!

for some reason, doctors don't put a bunch of stock into opk's - not sure why. they're pretty scientific little tests. obviously not perfect or 100% correct, but they are definitely useful.


----------



## sunshine2014

OPKS sound so complicated to me, I find temping stressful enough lol. Hope it works for you ladies though!

I forgot how much I diskike limbo land lol. I just want to know how long my cycles are now, that's all that's on my mind.:coffee:


I wish I had a reason to use this little guy - :happydance: he makes me smile hahaa.


----------



## NinjaPanda

sunshine2014 said:


> OPKS sound so complicated to me, I find temping stressful enough lol. Hope it works for you ladies though!
> 
> I forgot how much I diskike limbo land lol. I just want to know how long my cycles are now, that's all that's on my mind.:coffee:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a reason to use this little guy - :happydance: he makes me smile hahaa.

That's why I shelled out the $ for a digital opk... It just seemed easier to me.

I want a reason to use that :happydance: guy too! I'm really hoping that weird cramping was nothing.... It didn't feel like AF cramps and my boobs still feel super sore (almost like a bruised feeling). This stupid waiting period kills me every time!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for the welcome ladies. :flower:

Hope to see some BFP's around here soon!

Ha, funny I had an appointment with the Perintologist and she didn't seem that keen on OPKs either. I'm a happy camper though as she originally told me to wait for 2-3 periods before trying again and now she says to just wait for one and I can ttc!

Happy Friday Eve everyone!


----------



## mummy2o

FF has put me down for ovulation at CD9, which if its correct I'll get a 23/24 day cycle. Surely that isn't enough time. I miss my 28 day cycles.


----------



## NDH

Crazy! I used to have 23-26 day cycles but usually ovulated CD 11 or 12. Ive enjoyed the 28 day cycles I've had since having kids (when I've been cycling that is. Only had 7 non-pregnant ones in 3 years lol)


----------



## jaspie

The messing up of my cycle I've found quite difficult. Everything was so regular before, I knew exactly what was going to happen and if anything out of the ordinary happened i knew it was a good sign. Now all bets are off! And I don't even know when to expect af if not pregnant. I miss my predictable body!

Great news you can ttc again soon fitmama!

Congratulations NDH i love that you were still pregnant! Yeah! 

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## jumpingo

jaspie said:


> The messing up of my cycle I've found quite difficult. Everything was so regular before, I knew exactly what was going to happen and if anything out of the ordinary happened i knew it was a good sign. Now all bets are off! And I don't even know when to expect af if not pregnant. I miss my predictable body!

me too, jaspie!!:nope::gun:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good morning ladies! CD10 here and I think I'm going to start using opks tomorrow. Hubby is desperate for sex! Hahah he has been hinting for a few days now (he always get like that during my period!) I'm finally done with the spotting so tonight we will for sure! 
I already told him we wont be doing a bunch of bd'ing until next week though, because I dont want him to run out of steam when it really counts!!


----------



## ajarvis

haha. I have never planned sex like that the fiance might like it :p but we just go when we want. Which usually coincides with good timing anyways cause the only time we're not is AF time ;)

AFM My temp is trending down. So BFN this morning. If it's low again tomorrow I'll not test. It's sitting just barely above coverline right now.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies! At work today, grade 2. Littl monkeys are keeping me busy. 

Ajarvis - so sorry for the bfn, but it's still early! 

Kozmic - yay for bd week almost. But ya, save the goods hahah. 

AFM - I don't know what dpo I am, but my temp is staying nice. And I also have lotiony cm. Which normally is unusual for me, but happened befor my last bfp. I totally know it's not likely, but I just want to know how long this cycle will be. Ahhh. I think I'm day 25 now, so longer than after my last D&c. Woot. So that's exciting. 
Hahaha there..you guys are all caught up on my daily ramblings.

Wanting - where are you!!! lol come back on here once in a blue moon ;)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I tested this morning and got a bfn too.... Af is due today/tomorrow so we'll just keep going. Last time I didn't get a bfp until 16/17 dpo


----------



## ajarvis

Yea your temps look fabulous sunshine! Mine are on their way down. Going for a christmas baby :) Means I can wear my expensive Jessica Simpson Maternity dress I got for cheap ha


----------



## ajarvis

So cramping and spotting this afternoon... neither of which are normal for me at AF time. I can usually just "feel" it showing up. So I may just be testing in the am if no AF. Was going to skip tomorrow after my temp dropping last few days...


----------



## jtink28

jarvis, hope this could be a bfp for you! 

i was a little excited this time around, because i've never spotted...ever. i thought maybe? but i think the stupid mc messed me up for a bit. i'm just hoping that everything is all "cleared up" in there, and in the next month or two we'll all be getting our bfp!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Well I'm bleeding again, after a few days with none. It's just like my period now though, weird, and was even accompanied by the chin pimple that always joins aunt flo.

Not going to get upset even though I thought it was over - my body is doing what it needs to do to get back in baby making shape. Also, my doctor thinks I may have been in my 16th week of pregnancy when my baby died not my 14th week (there was a 13 day discrepancy between my LMP and the results of my dating scan). 16 weeks is late to miscarry so no wonder my body is taking awhile to regulate.

I ran 8.5 km during lunch today and it was AWESOME!! Running makes me soooo happy, to think I used to hate it and had to be tricked into it initially. 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## ajarvis

awe fitmama I did 6 today. Wanted to do 8 but was expected home. The first time in my miscarriage I had contraction cramping and passing of tissue I went for a 6k run that was brutal. But running carried me through. It's my lifeline. I've been an avid runner for 16 years. ran through both pregnancies with my boys until it was uncomfortable. I really think this cycle is my body getting back to normal. Running at least is a mind clear. No thinking of symptoms, testing, cycle day, temp nothing but the road


----------



## mummy2o

Fitmama, my bleeding started and stopped after my miscarriage also, so perfectly normal. It soon regulated itself and I got my first period 5 weeks after my miscarriage.


----------



## sunshine2014

Fit mama - hiw did you get ticked into running? I used to love running when I was younger, but it's been so long now. I am not a fan at all. Dh runs though so it would be good if I could be tricked into it too haha. Usually I just ride my bike when he runs, until I start doing circles around him and he doesn't enjoy it so much hahaha. I'm a brat.

Ajarvis - thanks for the temp love!! You're not out yet

So I'm on day 26, but only 11 dpo so still in limbo. I really hope I don't have some ridiculously long cycles after mc. I've always been 28, and then 23 after first mc. Hmmm.....


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Fit mama - hiw did you get ticked into running? I used to love running when I was younger, but it's been so long now. I am not a fan at all. Dh runs though so it would be good if I could be tricked into it too haha. Usually I just ride my bike when he runs, until I start doing circles around him and he doesn't enjoy it so much hahaha. I'm a brat.
> 
> Ajarvis - thanks for the temp love!! You're not out yet
> 
> So I'm on day 26, but only 11 dpo so still in limbo. I really hope I don't have some ridiculously long cycles after mc. I've always been 28, and then 23 after first mc. Hmmm.....

 
nice temp rise :flower:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, I'm out. The witch came. :( Guess my symptoms before AF have changed after the MC... This sucks. At least DH will be home for 2 weeks as of the 17th. I should O during that time. Maybe we'll get lucky then....


----------



## NDH

So sorry :( hopefully the timing works out for your next ovulation.


----------



## jtink28

sorry about AF, ninja. always sucks. :(


----------



## jtink28

i think this happened to me last time i used opk's, but i can't remember. i'm testing with smu and have gotten + opk's for 3 days. when i test in the afternoon and evening, it's negative because i drink so much water (i drink about a little over a gallon every day) i know this can be normal, but has anyone who uses opk's ever had this? i think i had O pains last night, though. we are bd'ing every day anyway. my DH is in heaven, lol!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks, this first day just seems so strange to me. Usually I get cramps so bad that I require a heating pad and bed rest because I can barely walk and it is SUPER heavy on first day.... Today, I have no cramps and it seems like just weird spotting/super light and my nipples still really hurt (they never usually hurt during or before AF). Has anyone else's periods changed this much after a mc?


----------



## jtink28

Mine have changed drastically ninja. I never had spotting before, and it's shorter. I just want my normal AF back! :(


----------



## NinjaPanda

God, I hear that... I mean, I'll gladly take not having to deal with the excruciating cramps and if it ends up being shorter well, even better (I usually have heavy for 5 days straight) but I would just like to be able to trust my body again and know what the heck is going on with it.


----------



## sunshine2014

Mine changed after first mc. I used to be 28 days exactly, no spotting and no pms symptoms. After first mc, I had spotting a day or two before each month and major cramps the first day or two. Plus way heavier.


----------



## mummy2o

My cycles have changed also ninja. They are heavier, but shorter and my cycles are shorter.

AFM I am pissed off by some pregnant women giving me advise on my short cycles. Admittedly, I guess it was my fault for posting in Erika's baby group for advise, but it still stung. I'm suppose to be 29 weeks by now and she's 12 weeks pregnant. Life really does suck at times. I just hope we'll all catch these sneaky eggs soon as I really hate us all having down times/days from time to time. I'm generally fine, but I left like punching here.


----------



## NinjaPanda

mummy2o said:


> My cycles have changed also ninja. They are heavier, but shorter and my cycles are shorter.
> 
> AFM I am pissed off by some pregnant women giving me advise on my short cycles. Admittedly, I guess it was my fault for posting in Erika's baby group for advise, but it still stung. I'm suppose to be 29 weeks by now and she's 12 weeks pregnant. Life really does suck at times. I just hope we'll all catch these sneaky eggs soon as I really hate us all having down times/days from time to time. I'm generally fine, but I left like punching here.

I completely understand what you're saying mummy2o. I have a few friends from other threads on the forums and they just got their bfp's this month and last. As much as I am super excited/happy for them, I still just want to scream sometimes. I am supposed to be 14 weeks by now and instead, I am back to square one TTC and in a situation that makes it a lot harder now with DH gone for work. Meanwhile, my mom is constantly trying to give me advice and ugh.... So yeah. You're not wrong or alone in feeling the way you do. We're all allowed to have those moments. I really hope we get some sticky beans very soon too!

Afm I have to go to the father in-laws stupid cd release party/music video shoot to help monster in-law tonight because DH begged me to. He doesn't want to make things worse. That, combined with being on day 1 of AF..... I might smack a bitch. Someone better make sure there is a big ol glass (or bottle) of wine in my hands at all times tonight.


----------



## jaspie

NinjaPanda said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> My cycles have changed also ninja. They are heavier, but shorter and my cycles are shorter.
> 
> AFM I am pissed off by some pregnant women giving me advise on my short cycles. Admittedly, I guess it was my fault for posting in Erika's baby group for advise, but it still stung. I'm suppose to be 29 weeks by now and she's 12 weeks pregnant. Life really does suck at times. I just hope we'll all catch these sneaky eggs soon as I really hate us all having down times/days from time to time. I'm generally fine, but I left like punching here.
> 
> I completely understand what you're saying mummy2o. I have a few friends from other threads on the forums and they just got their bfp's this month and last. As much as I am super excited/happy for them, I still just want to scream sometimes. I am supposed to be 14 weeks by now and instead, I am back to square one TTC and in a situation that makes it a lot harder now with DH gone for work. Meanwhile, my mom is constantly trying to give me advice and ugh.... So yeah. You're not wrong or alone in feeling the way you do. We're all allowed to have those moments. I really hope we get some sticky beans very soon too!
> 
> Afm I have to go to the father in-laws stupid cd release party/music video shoot to help monster in-law tonight because DH begged me to. He doesn't want to make things worse. That, combined with being on day 1 of AF..... I might smack a bitch. Someone better make sure there is a big ol glass (or bottle) of wine in my hands at all times tonight.Click to expand...

Totally feel you. I should be about 18 weeks now and it just sucks so much to be back at square one. It's my first cycle after d&c and if i don't get pregnant this cycle we have to wait for a while as OH has spinal surgery next week and will take a while to recover from. It's okay to feel bitter i say. It's okay. We're only human xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I would be due 14th august so would be nearly 5 months now :(

I'm great most of the time but overheard an old school friend shout to her friend eeeeeek I'm 15 weeks pregnant blah blah blah lol then at work served quite a few pregnant girls. Been quite emotional the last few days but I'm ok. Sorry for any afs and let's hope some more bfps soon! 

My first period after d&c was scanty spotting. 

This one was extremely heavy but 6 days long which is more normal for more.

Too much info but I had to go to docs as have the most massive pile outside and some inside too but smaller. It's agony and been there for about a week now, that sore that I don't know if I am going to beable to bed :dohh:I'm wondering if I'm getting constipation due to the extra vitamin d :shrug:


----------



## ajarvis

sorry about AF ninja. At least the timing for DH being home works out for you!

I have no more spotting. Little bit of cramping and BFN lol. I am 11 DPO. Temp didn't really drop, but didn't go up. Got in a 9KM run and heading out for dinner!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis I'm 11dpo too. Any symptoms? Not here. Mind twinges but nothing else today. Expecting my temp drop soon as I'm CD 26 now.


----------



## NDH

Charts are looking good girls. Fingers crossed for more bfps soon.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies. 12dpo here and another temp rise. But I'm not sure how accurate it is as we changed our clocks ahead last night so I wasn't quite sure what time to use and I didn't want to wake up at 4:30 lol. So I took it at 7:30 (so 6:30 technically) and used that one. Crazy time change. 
Still no signs of af or anything. Day 27 now (I think?) so I wont get to be a March tester anymore, but April I will be. I did enjoy my short 23 day cycles I won't lie lol

Also one of the schools I work at next Thursdsy called me to say that have a confirmed case of fifths disease. So I'm hoping to know either way if I'm out or not before then, since pregnant people need to be quarantined from that. I'm assuming it's just one case and that child won't be at school, but they called me to warn me so I want to know for sure if I am. 

Hmmmmm


----------



## ajarvis

Temp drop this morning. But was a strange night. However lots of brown spotting today. So AF should be here any time.


----------



## NDH

this isn't going to be a nice relaxing pregnancy that's for sure. Aside from the paranoia after having had a loss I started spotting last night and I have flow this morning and a dull ache. This is the time I would expect my period and since my last one came as normal but all was still fine I'm hoping that that's what's happening again. You do hear occasionally of women who got their periods all through pregnancy so maybe that's all that's happening to me this time. Unless it becomes apparent that its over I'm assuming that's what's happening though. Today I am pregnant and love my baby <3


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine your chart is looking great! I would be very surprised if your AF shows up :winkwink:

Ajarvis Sorry about the witch showing up :hugs:

NDH oooh hope all is ok will you wait it out or go to doctor for bloods :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Im just going to wait it out. I don't find bloods to be particularly reliable and I have a lot of concerns about the safety of ultrasounds.

Hubby has taken the girls to playgroup this morning so I have a couple hours to myself.


----------



## jtink28

NDH, will you be going to the doctor to find out what's going on? 

jarvis, sorry about AF. boo! 

sunshine, you have an iron will. you're 12dpo and you haven't tested yet? i would have already taken a test a day since 8dpo, lol!

currently, i think about about 2dpo. i could be 3 dpo, and i could be 1dpo. so who knows. but i think about 2 dpo. i would love, love a bfp this cycle, but if it doesn't come, it will just be another cycle for me to lose some more weight. i have only lostt about 4 pounds in 3 weeks, but my clothes fit better, and my friends told me i look more toned. so i must be gaining muscle with all my heavy weight lifting!

i made turkey sherpherd's pie today with sweet potatoes on top instead of mashed potatoes, and a fresh loaf of homemade bread. so looking forward to dinner tonight!!!

how were your weekends, ladies?


----------



## mummy2o

Sunshine, if I was a gambler I'd bet my last dollar your pregnant.

I'm sorry NDH, maybe you have cervix corrosion. I had that with DD pregnancy and would bleed on and off, especially if I was more active.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hahaha thanks. Guess I just don't expect anything this cycle so not even letting myself go there. I'm having mild cramps tonight. Nothing major but just noticeable. 

Do your temps have a slow decline before af? Or just a major drop day of? IM not feeling confident tonight for some reason. Hmmm.


----------



## sunshine2014

Just looked at my chart months before last bfp and I had a sharp drop day of af. Blah.


----------



## Sis4Us

Some people get a slow decline some just get s drop of Doom as I call it !!! FX Ur temp stays up!!


----------



## mummy2o

Mine does both. Sometimes it even drops below the cover line, then picks up for the day of AF to leave me with a sense of possibilities. 

AFM: Well, the plot my end thickens.

Clue 1. I didn't get my usual 5dpo drop. I mean every chart when I've temped I get a drop on 5dpo be it BFP or BFN. Today it remained the same as the previous 2 days and for the first time ever I have a straight line.

Clue 2. I had bleeding gums yesterday. Not a lot but I noticed it. I have had bleeding gums 3/4 of my BFP. I have had them once or twice on a BFN cycle, but it is a lot less common.

Clue 3. Before I went to bed last night I was spotting. Only there when I wiped, but it was there. When I woke up to temp/pee the spotting had stopped.

We have yet to find out what these clues mean, but a girl can't feel slightly positive with all these good signs right.


----------



## OneMore Time

*ajarvis* - I'm sorry this cycle isn't going the way you hoped. A Xmas baby would be a great thing! 

*NDH* - I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope you see a Dr. so you can check on the baby and make sure that your own health is ok. 

*Sunshine* - You have more will power than I would ever dream of having. I would have blown through a dozen tests by now...literally. 
*
jtink* - there are few things cooler than starting to notice changes as the result of hard work. If we don't have a BFP this cycle, I will start running again since we are a no-go next cycle due to DH's surgery. I do some cardio now but mostly weights. My body really changes when I add running. 

*mummy *- I hope these are all good signs! This thread needs a BFP!


*AFM* - I have had a weekend full of fertile CM and almost positive OPK's. I counted one last night as positive but they aren't positive this morning and my temp fell lower. I am so irritated with it all - I should be 18 weeks along, not struggling to ovulate. I hate this process, I really do. I need to revisit whether I can handle all the temping and testing and checking...maybe I just leave it to chance. *sigh* I'm grumpy today.


----------



## CelticNiamh

onemore time I so understand your frustration I was feeling it around CD 17 when I was sure OV was happening but temp went down then up then down drove me crazy I was so down cried on and off for nearly a week I had an awful time, wanted my baby back and felt like my body is failing me but 6 days later and I did ovulate felt so much better in my self, I am not holding out much hope for this cycle but hope it does mean my body is getting back to normal and would love love a normal 28 day cycle again please world 

but so far waiting to ovulate has been the worst wait ever :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemore - I understand your frustration, it's so hard to wait and not know what's going on. I also agree with reevaluating temping etc., while I love it....it stresses me out big time. It can help take the guessing out, but I'm stressing about not getting enough sleep :( so do what you think will work best for your life, if OPKS aren't helping the anxiety, scratch them.

Mummy - hmm, those are good clues!!what day are you on? Do you have your chart posted somewhere? 

Niamh - I'm glad your worst waited over :)

Afm - day 28 today. I think if af comes it will be today. My temp isn't super accurate today either, I keep waking up at 5am, which is only 4am (2 hours earlier than normal temp time. I took it and recorded it, then went back to sleep for 3 hours and woke up at normal time (pre time change lol) damn time change!!!!!! Throwing me all off. Anyway, I suspect today's is showing higher than is accurate. C'est lavie!!

I love christmas babies!!!!! A life long present <3


----------



## Kipod

Hi guys, mind if I join? I was due August 18th but sadly had to terminate the pregnancy after we found out baby was sick :( We want to ttc again as soon as af comes but unfortunately there is 25% percent chance that bub will be sick again... So I'm here hoping for the very best, getting a bfp soon and having a happy healthy baby!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kipod said:


> Hi guys, mind if I join? I was due August 18th but sadly had to terminate the pregnancy after we found out baby was sick :( We want to ttc again as soon as af comes but unfortunately there is 25% percent chance that bub will be sick again... So I'm here hoping for the very best, getting a bfp soon and having a happy healthy baby!

I am so sorry Kipod :hugs: that must of been so hard :hugs: good luck TCC and FX for a nice healthy baby for you


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm so sorry to hear your struggle, kipod. :( I hope you find comfort here.


----------



## ajarvis

jtink that shepherd's pie sounds awesome!

sunshine for me this month it was a slow decline, and this morning dropped below coverline with the beginning of AF Which I guess for next month my temps might be fairly telling in the two week wait. I'm planning on a booze free month too. Not just for TTC but for weightoss haha. Also I love that way of looking at it - a lifelong present :) DH will HAVE to celebrate Christmas more excitedly too :p

Sorry Kipod. Wishing you the best for a BFP and healthy baby

Onemoretime that definitely sounds frustrating. I think that's party why we missed last month. Wonky ovulation - CM, Pains, Temp all saying different things!


----------



## OneMore Time

*kipod *- I hate that you have to be here but I'm glad that you found us - this is a great group of ladies. 

*ajarvis* - Fingers crossed for this month. I found going booze-free hard...and I failed. However, I held it to only a glass of wine when the urge struck, not the whole bottle. :blush:


I have not shaken the grumps today. Maybe that is another "sign" of impending ovulation I can overanalyze in an attempt to drive myself completely freaking mad. 

At the risk of you all understanding the extent of POAS addiction, I have attached today's OPK's. They are all taken about 2 hours apart. I think they are all still negative. CM the last two days was very watery with a small amount of EW yesterday - today it is still mostly wet but it seems like some sticky too...I don't know what to think. Thoughts? 

What I know is that tomorrow my temp will rise or it won't and OPK's will either get darker or lighter...I just need to wait. I have plenty that I should be doing instead of obsessing over this but it is really hard to get my mind there. 

*sigh* I'll try to make that my last temper tantrum of the day. I hope you all are getting through your Monday OK. :flower:

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







3.9 6am.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 3









3.9 730am.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 3









3.9 935am.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2









3.9 1135am.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm grumpy too onemore lol. 

I woke up sick and feeling awful. I've only drank hot liquids all day :( no appetite. And a temp drop. No sign of af either. feeling sad and blah. 

BLAH!!!


----------



## ajarvis

bahahaha Onemoretime. That's my problem too! So yesterday instead of wine I had scotch :p one drink. I highly doubt there will be zero booze, but one glass is fine. 2 tops. As long as it's not a bottle I'll be happy :p


----------



## ajarvis

Awe sunshine. Hope you feel better soon. Could the temp drop be an anomaly based on the open circle?


----------



## sunshine2014

It is possible, my temp taking is all off since the time change. I haven't been sleeping well and I've been waking up 3 hours before normal temp time. When I take it again at normal temp time though, it's more like the normal temps I've had. 
I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I do still think there's a slight chance. Not even for a pregnancy, but just that it will go up again. I'm not happy with today's temp at all because it was so off my normal time. 

Am I rambling? Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Totally rambling.


----------



## ajarvis

The rambling makes sense! The time change messed up my temping yesterday too, but I new by the spotting etc. that AF was coming. Then it dropped right down today. So hopefully yours goes right back up tomorrow!


----------



## Kipod

Question for all you ladies, especially those with a later loss: when did af come back for you? I only had a mild bleed after d&c and some spotting so far and I took a hpt last week and it was faintly positive and now it's totally negative. I feel completely out of wack with my body and my cycle and I just wish af was here so I could feel normal again...


----------



## jtink28

I was only 9 weeks, kipod, and i didn't have a d&c, so my answer might not help, but mine came back 3 weeks after the end of the miscarriage. the waiting for the first AF is the worst. you're in total limbo land. i'm so sorry you have to deal with this. :(


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry for your loss Kipod. I know the decision wasn't an easy one to make. I had a miscarriage at 19 weeks, due to me getting sick. I naturally passed the baby and had a D&C for placenta as it wouldn't come out. My first cycle was bleeding for a week and a half, had a week gap then had some spotting, then that stopped and started spotting again a week before my period, before she came full force. She came 5 weeks pn the dot after I miscarried my son. On the plus side I should get the genetic results back this month so hopefully we'll find out if there was anything wrong with him. Its so slow here :/

Sunshine: I'm only 5dpo right now, so not sure really sure what to make of it. But reading some stories of bleeding/spotting at 5dpo and ending up in BFP.


----------



## jaspie

Sorry for your loss Kipod :hugs: i had a d&c on 5th feb and i haven't had af yet. But I did ovulate last week so am hopeful if I'm not pregnant that af will comeback next week which makes it 6 weeks. Limbo land really is the worst but I'm sure that the worst of the wait is now behind you judging by your d&c date xx


----------



## ajarvis

I had a loss at 12/13 weeks, but I did not have a D&C so not sure if it's applicable. However I finally passed the retained tissue this past cycle - and AF is here again cycle was 27 days


----------



## Kipod

Thanks for sharing ladies. I'm so sorry for all your losses. 
mummy2o I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope you get your answers soon. 
We are both carriers of tay sachs which is a genetic disorder that causes kids who are born with it not to survive more than 2-3 years. Both me and oh decided we don't want our child to suffer so much and so we did cvs testing when I was 11 weeks pregnant. It was very difficult when we found out baby is sick but we both feel we did the right thing for her.


----------



## ajarvis

What a loving and difficult decision to make :hugs: hope things get back to normal for you sooner than later.


----------



## sunshine2014

That is such a tough decision to make, I cannot imagine. Yiu and your Dh must have an incredibly strong bond. Fx for you both. 

I am sick in bed today...suddenly have chills/hot flashes and nausea. Ugh.


----------



## mummy2o

Your still pregnant sunshine  On Daniels BFP I had a dip below the cover line the day AF was due, she never came and my temp went back up. So you just need to wait and see.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> Your still pregnant sunshine  On Daniels BFP I had a dip below the cover line the day AF was due, she never came and my temp went back up. So you just need to wait and see.

love this :hugs::thumbup: fx


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh you!! I read that and was like "wait!! I am??" Lol Thanks for the hope :) will let you know tomorrow, but I'm confident my flu symptoms aren't related, just bad timing. 

How are you feeling mummy2o? Love your signs.


----------



## mummy2o

Well AF got me on CD15. I'm like WTF. Seriously I'm so pissed off at that witch as I thought I'd get a few more days, if not a week at least. My temp hasn't dropped either. So I'm at a loss. But I have noticed my period is more like my old periods rather than my new ones. So I'm hoping that its a sign of everything correcting itself and my cycles get longer so I can actually get pregnant! Niamh suggested taking agnus caste this cycle so I might as well try it before going on BCP to regulate my cycles as I'm super pissed off and have cramps from hell right now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy2o said:


> Well AF got me on CD15. I'm like WTF. Seriously I'm so pissed off at that witch as I thought I'd get a few more days, if not a week at least. My temp hasn't dropped either. So I'm at a loss. But I have noticed my period is more like my old periods rather than my new ones. So I'm hoping that its a sign of everything correcting itself and my cycles get longer so I can actually get pregnant! Niamh suggested taking agnus caste this cycle so I might as well try it before going on BCP to regulate my cycles as I'm super pissed off and have cramps from hell right now.

I am so annoyed for you can't believe you got af so early angus catus will help that or maca I have taken maca and its worked for me but going to give angus cactus a try once af gets here 

not sure if my temp is right today ds is only over a tummy bug and was crying out a lot which woke me up lots so not 100% sure I got 3 hours sleep before taking my temp and I definitely did not after he was very unsettled and I did recheck it but I had been moving around etc so I know the second temp is not correct at all :flower:

On a good note 8dpo and fx af stays away till at least 10 to 12 dpo :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Mummy2 - that is odd, mine came after 23 days and I thought that was short, but I'm sure it's just that your body is trying to recover properly. Hopefully after this one it will go back to your normal length. 

Ugh Niamh that's the worst. So frustrating, but my fx and toes are crossed af stays away. I feel lucky for you!! 

I have sleep insomnia now lol, I keep waking up super early and being unable to fall back asleep.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine :flower: here is to hoping :flower: are you still waiting it out or are you going to test 


it is Mothers day on Sunday my first with out my mum and if AF comes she will arrive before or on mothers day it self! my lp has been short since I had my son I hope if AF comes I am not an emotional mess :wacko: trying to stay positive and look forward I will be taking a facebook break I think over the next week or so!


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh, I am sorry that this will be a tough week for you, but we are all here for you. I wish I could do more, but I think a facebook break is a good idea. It helped me a lot, and while I have it back temporarily now (lol), I've detached from it the last 6 weeks so I can just check once a day and be fine. 

As for your LP - fingers crossed it goes back to what you expect. 

Afm - since my temp went up, I wanted to know for sure so I went to the store to get a test. It's positive. BUT, I really don't want to get ahead of myself. This will be my third pregnancy in 11 months and I got ahead of myself for the other 2. I'm going to really try to take it day by day and not get too excited, or hopeful. I Also know this is our loss group and I dont want anyone to feel upset or deflated. So we'll see how it all goes, but as of now I'm not making a big deal about it. I'm here until we all get Bfps!!! 

Moving on...lol <3


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies.

*kipod* - I was just over 11 weeks and had a D&C followed by a 36 day cycle (35 days after D&C). It was only about a week longer than normal. Your decision was completely selfless - you put what was best for your baby before what you may have been feeling, a true act of true parent. I hope that your recovery is a quick one. :hugs:

*sunshine* - Congrats! I don't find it deflating - I find hope in it. 

*mummy* - The only thing worse that AF is AF early. I get pissed too - I don't get sad really, just angry. I recommend a candy bar and a glass (bottle) of wine. :hugs:

*Niamh *- Sick little ones are so hard and lack of sleep doesn't help. 8 DPO already...did that go really fast? Probably not so much for you. FX for a perfect outcome for you!


AFM - I am not so cranky today. My two youngest were mini-terrorists this morning but that stress left when the bus came. The time change still does a number on them. 

I had a positive OPK last night before bed and then a blaring positive this morning. Hopefully I will see a temp rise tomorrow - I need a BD'ing break. 

I am off to fill my day with a workout and more school work than I care to acknowledge. Have a great day! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sunshine - we all thought it would be a pos test based on your symptoms! Congrats! I hope its a very very sticky bean for you!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Niamh, I am sorry that this will be a tough week for you, but we are all here for you. I wish I could do more, but I think a facebook break is a good idea. It helped me a lot, and while I have it back temporarily now (lol), I've detached from it the last 6 weeks so I can just check once a day and be fine.
> 
> As for your LP - fingers crossed it goes back to what you expect.
> 
> Afm - since my temp went up, I wanted to know for sure so I went to the store to get a test. It's positive. BUT, I really don't want to get ahead of myself. This will be my third pregnancy in 11 months and I got ahead of myself for the other 2. I'm going to really try to take it day by day and not get too excited, or hopeful. I Also know this is our loss group, so I realize it may sting for some to hear that (and can totally relate!!!), and I dont want anyone to feel upset or deflated. So we'll see how it all goes, but as of now I'm not making a big deal about it. I'm here until we all get Bfps!!!
> 
> Moving on...lol <3

OMG OMG OMG I am so excited I knew it :happydance::hugs: I am sending you the biggest stickiest vibes ever I am praying this is your rainbow 
I am so happy for you :hugs: stick baby stick


----------



## CelticNiamh

onemore time it has flown by :hugs: so far anyway this part of my cycle has been fine I was so worried about ovulating so completely understand how are you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

SUNSHINE! You got a +HPT?!?!?! Congrats :D


----------



## ajarvis

I just saw your post about your positive. Congratulations!! I don't blame you for being cautious, but it's still exciting. Especially since you weren't trying or actively testing etc. FX for a sticky bean and a Happy & Healthy 9 months :) That just made my day seeing that!


----------



## jtink28

congrats, sunshine! that's great news!


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ladies. It figures the month I dont pay too much attention, it happens.

But it is what it is :) one day at a time. Hope it sticks also though. 3 in a year is kinda a whirlwind.


----------



## wantingagirl

So happy for you hun! I'm taking that approach this month! 

And was it only two times dtd?? Ur hubby will think he is amazing :haha:

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I find hope in it too sunshine! And hope we are all together way after our bfps and babies being born :thumbup: xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Hahahahaha I know right? Im not home until Friday and thought about waiting to tell him, but I couldnt. So I had to text him at work (lame!!), I sent him the pic and he just said "lol oh man"..... I was like "yeah, yeah, I know you're good lol" 

I def recommend ntnp, I didn't symptom spot or drive myself crazy testing at -10dpo like other times. 

Bah. I'm scared to talk about it too much, like it will get taken away.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi ladies, mind if I jump in? 

Just found out over the weekend that our baby stopped growing last week. I've opted for medical management so I'll be going in to hospital on Thursday. Dh wants to try again straight away, but I'm really not sure. 

I'm not even sure if it's safe to try again straight away. After our last loss we were advised to wait three months but I'm not sure there was a reason for that. 

It took us two years to conceive after our previous loss so I barely even remember the early days of ttc :dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats sunshine. We all knew you were :)

Lil_Pixie. I'm sorry for you loss. Its fine to TTC straight away. They say wait once cycle purely for dating and 3 cycles for your periods to return to normal. But besides that nothing should stop you trying :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Pixie - so sorry for your loss. I agree, they advise to wait a few months but many don't. So I'd do what's best for you. If you are having a d&c it may take longer for your uterus to heal and be ready to carry a baby, but there are enough stories out there where it turned out just fine! I've had 2 d&cs now, so feel free to ask any specific q's


----------



## Kipod

Congrats sunshine! So nice to hear you got a bfp... Gives me hope that soon it will happen to me to, and all you ladies as well. 
Pixie- so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c when I went for a check up my doc told me I have some clots in my uterus and I should wait till my af comes before we can ttc again. After I had a chemical and everything ended naturally so we got back to ttc straight away and I got pregnant again before af returned and the pregnancy was healthy ect only ended bc of our genetic issues.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks so much for the welcome ladies. Sunshine congrats on your bfp. 

I wanted to have a d&c but they couldn't get me in till next week. I could have had the one they do under local anaesthetic but that sounded pretty terrifying so I've gone for the pills. Not sure I've made the right choice though but the choice has been made now. I'm really worried about it. 

I've also volunteered to take part in a clinical trail, something about thyroid antibodies, but I won't know if I'm eligible to take part till Friday.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Omg, I've been away for too long! (even though it has only been a few days. Lol)

Sunshine - Omg, Congrats!!! I understand your cautious attitude, keep staying positive though. I'm sending you lots of positive sticky bean vibes!

Pixie and kipod - welcome, and I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:

AFM - FIL's stupid cd release/music video shoot went well. Monster in-law avoided unnecessary drama but that's not a huge surprise since she is all about keeping up appearances. DH was happy I went though. The day after he told me his mom re-added him to fb and she thanked me for my help that night (my baking was a big hit).
We got some not so great news yesterday, though. Apparently, the guy that was supposed to cover DH's 2 weeks off for him to come home, quit. Now DH can't come home till they find a replacement. :( I should O on/around the 21st though so we are hoping he comes home in time. If he can't, I will be booking a flight for that weekend. Lol, we're too baby crazy to wait yet another cycle to try!


----------



## Dandi

Hi ladies, may I join in as well? I lost my baby last week and we are wanting to try again as soon as possible. My doctor said to wait 3 cycles to make sure it was a good healthy lining before trying again, but I know others are trying right away. I'm trying to decide what's best for us, but I also don't trust my decisions right now since I'm so emotional from the loss. I'm thinking we may meet in the middle and start trying on the second cycle. In the mean time, I'm increasing my supplements and eating a paleo diet to improve our chances of a rainbow as quickly as possible. 

Pixie- I'm so sorry that you couldn't get the D&C. I hope this time isn't as rough as the last for you and that it all goes smoothly and with as little discomfort as possible. I'll be thinking about you this week.:hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks dandi :hugs: I'm scared, but I really just want to be on the other side of it now. 

Carl really wants to try again right away. with our first loss he really wasn't bothered if I'm honest. my sister came with me when I went to have the mc confirmed, and then I went by myself for weekly scans for about 5 weeks. 

This time he's desperate to try again right away. I think we're going to wait one cycle. We're already on a 4 year age gap at least.


----------



## Newbie32

Hi Ladies, do you mind if i join in here? I was an original firefly and lost that baby at about 5 weeks, then fell pregnant again at the start of the year only to have a scan at 9+3 last week and see baby with no heartbeat measuring 9 weeks :-( I had my D&C on saturday so i guess the healing process is only just starting now


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome ladies!

Ninja - so glad to worked out with DHs mom. She seriously deleted him on fb? Yikes. Way to be the bigger person. You're amazing, and I wasn't kidding about getti my hands on those baked goods haha. Hopefully they find someone to replace him so he can come home. But otherwise, make sure you book that flight! So soon! 

Thanks pixie! :) 

Afm I'm a mess. Not + test related, but I'm getting my butt kicked by this cold. I have also had major sleep issues the last two nights so I'm exhausted. But my eyes literally hurt to keep open, but I can't nap. So annoying! AND I was booked to teach at a school om Thursday that has confirmed fifths disease. I emailed them today to see If the warning was still in effect, so I had to cancel it. I had to select the reason "quarantine" lol. 

On another note my new OB secretary said she would have my OB fax my progesterone prescription here tomorrow so I can start taking them. She was great when I told her the situation, really helpful. So hopefully between that and the baby asprin I'll be off to a better start than before.


----------



## ajarvis

Good news sunshine!

Welcome ladies. Sorry that you're here, but happy to have you!

I just want to go to sleep to move my cycle along :p


----------



## sunshine2014

Amen to that haha that's how I felt. I couldn't wait to wake up and have my tea and take my temp. Ahhhh TTC craziness.


----------



## jaspie

Haha that's how I feel sunshine! Ttc and temping is the only time waking up for work is acceptable! I can't wait for tomorrow's alarm LOL.
Great news your prescriptions will be ready tomorrow! 

Hi to the new ladies! :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi to all the new ladies, I hope you find comfort and support here, you are in the right place, but I am sorry you find your selfs here at all :hugs:

NinjaPanda so happy you can at least get to see your DH for baby making fun on OV hopefully you get your two weeks though:hugs:

Sunshine they could be all pretty strong pregnancy symptoms drink lots of water and rest even if you can not close your eyes lay down and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Haven't read back very far but wanted to say Congrats to Sunshine!! My 1st symptom is usually insomnia I wake at the crack of dawn !! :)
Also the P helps me sleep hope it does the same for U!!

Welcome Pxie and Dandi!!! :hi:

AFM I would be excited about my temp cuz I never get above 98.5 unless PG but I got shading done yesterday so I'm sure that is the case for the temp jump we shall see in the AM!!


----------



## jumpingo

Dandi said:


> Hi ladies, may I join in as well? I lost my baby last week and we are wanting to try again as soon as possible. My doctor said to wait 3 cycles to make sure it was a good healthy lining before trying again, but I know others are trying right away. I'm trying to decide what's best for us, but I also don't trust my decisions right now since I'm so emotional from the loss. I'm thinking we may meet in the middle and start trying on the second cycle. In the mean time, I'm increasing my supplements and eating a paleo diet to improve our chances of a rainbow as quickly as possible.
> 
> Pixie- I'm so sorry that you couldn't get the D&C. I hope this time isn't as rough as the last for you and that it all goes smoothly and with as little discomfort as possible. I'll be thinking about you this week.:hugs:

Dandi, i remember your name from the SMEP thread.:wave: so you got pregnant before even trying SMEP...? :cry: sorry you find yourself here but it's a great thread of ladies.:friends:

the nurse at the urgent care and the OB doc, in a follow-up appt, both told me there was usually no medical reason why i couldn't try, but i guess some people may have medical reasons...? if you want to try again right away, maybe ask your doctor why he said 3 months...?:shrug: dating the next pregnancy and physical/emotional recovery seem to be the main concerns. we waited for 2 months because i want to be able to travel to the states in september, but it was good for me mentally/emotionally i think. it's still hard:nope: but i also think you'll just kinda know when you are ready. some people seem to bounce back, others need more time. hang in there and feel free to vent or rant around here!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tbh I was told 3 months during my last loss which was two years ago. No one has mentioned it all this time around. Getting pregnant in the first place is quite a challenge for us, if it's going to be another two years it's probably best not to wait around. 

Sounds great in theory but I'm not sure my hearts in it. I'm hoping if we wait one cycle I'll feel ready to give it another go. 

Woke up yesterday with a virus I've caught off my son and I feel so shit. I'm taking paracetamol and ibuprofen and I still feel like my heads made of lead and my throats made of razor blades. Can't decide if it's just a cold or we've got hand foot and mouth. Either way I feel so bad for sending Xander to nursery last week because this is awful!


----------



## Dandi

Hi Jump! Yep, I had my mucinex and SMEP schedule all planned out for February because I just knew that January would be a bust since my temps were all over the place. To my surprise, I got a BFP on January 30th, but unfortunately it didn't end well. I'm prepared for the next go round though with SMEP and using lots of supplements. 

I was told that the reason to wait three months is because after a loss the uteran lining is different where the fetus had implanted and it can take a few cycles to get the area plush and healthy again and ready to accept an implantation again to minimize another loss. It makes sense, but I'm already dealing with a lot of scar tissue in my uterus from a difficult fibroid removal, so I just wonder if it would even help much in my situation. I talked with DH about it tonight and he is fine with trying whenever I think is best. I'll wait until my follow up appt from my D&C this Thursday, but if all is well I think we're going to plan to start up again in my second cycle.


----------



## sunshine2014

Glad To hear everyone is doing well today!

So excited for more Bfps. Lucky thread I can feel it!! 

Sis - I totally believe insomnia is a symptom now. This is twice I've had it, but didn't notice until after. I always just think I'm anxious about temping and being so close to the end of Tww.


----------



## jtink28

i am so so out of the loop! welcome to all you new girls in our thread! so sorry you all have to be here, but every single girl here is a sweetheart :)

i think i'm 4dpo today. not exactly sure, but it's my best guess. i'm really relaxed this time around. i've been at the gym 6x week, and that has been so so amazing for my mental and physical health. i'm doing 30 minutes of cardio and 45 minutes of heavy weight lifting. i love weightlifting - my dad is huge into it, and it feels nice to get back into the swing of things. i haven't noticed a huge drop in weight, but my clothes fit better and i'm toning up. non scale victory!


----------



## jumpingo

Lil, hope you are feeling better soon!! hot tea with honey, or just honey in hot water:thumbup: is my go to for a sore throats.

Dandi, :cry::hugs: you are welcome back on the SMEP train when ever you are ready!!:friends:

sunshine, you are just getting us started, right?! (still only cd10 here, so a long way to even a possible bfp:dohh:)

jtink, "i've been at the gym 6x week, and that has been so so amazing for my mental and physical health." yes, exactly. it's the only reason i'm actually functional. for an hour, i forget about everything and the endorphin high is REAL.:haha: though i've been pushing so hard in class this week that i think my body is begging for a day off. oops!


----------



## NDH

Congrats Sunshine! 

Welcome newcomers. Sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope each of you gets your rainbow soon.

Happy to report that the bleeding has stopped and I'm feeling quite optimistic that but was just another bout of breakthrough bleeding :)


----------



## jaspie

Ooh sunshine and sis i got the waking all the time in the 2nd half of the tww last time too and am having it this time but like you thought i was just excited/anxious to take my temp. The last few days I've woken up every couple of hours same as in November. Good to hear you guys do too and it's a good sign! 

Glad your bleeding was nothing NDH. One of my good friends on here had a few episodes of bleeding from around 5w -10w and her baby is absolutely fine, she's nearly 16 weeks now.


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome Dandi, sorry that your here. I think you have a good plan in place.

I really need to do some exercise. I might just start taking Erika out for a daily walk. It will be good for both of us.


----------



## Kipod

I really need to get back in shape... I used to be a runner but yesterday I went to the gym and barely ran 3km. That sucks :/ I do hope that I can use the time before we're trying again to get myself into a healthier routine with exercise and healthy eating. I was hungry and tired all the time when I was pregnant, and I really hope I can deal with that better next time. 
Sunshine- I hope you feel better soon. Might be all the baby hormones making your cold worse. Not so fun but at least you know baby is doing what it should ;)


----------



## OneMore Time

Welcome to the new ladies - I'm so sorry for your losses. I believe you will find great support here. 

*Pixie and Dandi *- I am a believer that if our bodies aren't ready to get pregnant, they won't. We did not prevent throughout the D&C cycle. This cycle we are trying. My OB wanted us to wait one cycle for dating purposes mostly. 

*Newbie* - :hugs: Two losses in 4 months...I'm so sorry. 
*
Ninja *-I'm glad to hear you got through the drama with minimal drama. Hopefully you and DH can connect during O time and make that Xmas baby!

*Sunshine *- I hope you feel better soon. Who needs a virus on top of early pregnancy anyway? 
I had insomnia with this last pregnancy also, it sucked. That and mean headaches were my first "I'm pregnant" moments. 

*ajarvis *- I also would like to hibernate from about CD 12-10 DPO. Not too much to ask really.


*jtink -* I have skipped my last two workouts because I've been pissy and pouting. I need to get over it today and knock out a good workout. It is so good for my head. 

*NDH *- I am so glad to hear that the bleeding stopped. I was thinking about you.


*AFM* - Guess who is grumpy? This TTC business really does a number on my mood. I was expecting a nice temp change this morning and, while it is increasing, it isn't as obvious as I'd like. OPK this AM was dark but negative. I really wanted to feel confident that I O'd yesterday because, quite frankly, I don't want to BD today. It took everything I had to get through last night, I was just not in the mood. At this point, I am looking forward to next cycle when we can't try since DH will be out of commission. 

I was thinking last night about my chances this cycle and before I knew it, I was already planning a miscarriage and decided I would have another D&C. Loss sucks - it takes the innocent joy out of pregnancy. I haven't even seen a BFP yet and I am already convinced I won't carry to term. So then I think, why are we even trying? 

Despite my whining - I hope you all have a great day! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Jumpingo thanks so much for the honey tip. You'd think I'd know this stuff by now :dohh: it really eased my throat for a little while. 

I really need to get my bag sorted for the hospital tomorrow but I can't get myself motivated. I've been up since 6 and all I've done is watch biggest loser and had a cold bath. I don't think I've got any go in me at all. 

:hugs: I feel the same about future pregnancies too. What I really want is for the hospital to give me drugs but then let me go home to miscarry. Although on Monday that was the one thing I absolutely DIDN'T want so I think I'm in a bit of a muddle. 

It certainly steals a lot of the joy out of early pregnancy.


----------



## jumpingo

Lil, and also put some salt in hot/warm water and gargle with it! it doesn't taste very good, but it helps kill all the yuckies:thumbup:

OneMore, i am guessing, sadly, that once you miscarry, you will likely always have that fear...:sad1: i have told my husband that i don't want to tell ANYone next time around. i don't even want to go to the doctor for a blood test because it's a small military base and word travels faster than wildfire (and i hate OB for their lack of concern the first time around, so the less i have to deal with them, the better.:roll:). and it sucks that we know the 12 week "safe" zone isn't really "safe.":nope: so i don't know how i will manage when/if i get pregnant again. i imagine a LOT of "one day at a time" type mantras. and LOTS of distractions as well.:dohh:


----------



## OneMore Time

*jumpingo *- we will not be telling anyone either if we get pregnant again - not until the second trimester and I have seen a growing baby with a heartbeat. I know that even then it is not a guarantee but it will be past all the rotten milestones I have marked in my head. 

*Pixie* - Hospital stays are never fun but I personally think it's good that you'll be there. I had a particularly frightening experience at home that ended with a trip to the ER and D&C. Some people miscarry at home with no complications but some don't. I prefer to err on the side of caution. I will be thinking of you - FX for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kipod

Jumpingo, I'm also set on not telling anybody until we know baby is healthy. I've even considering not telling dh straight away and going to first doc appointment alone... Don't want him to be disappointed again.... But I'm the worst.. Can't keep it a secret to save my life... Probably will tell him on first sign of bfp lol


----------



## Dandi

Same here. I've vowed not to tell anyone until 16 weeks. Then I started to think if I could make it to 20 or 24 without showing, I'd stretch it until then. Then the reality sinks in that there really is no "safe zone" and I can't keep it a secret for the whole 40 weeks, so who knows. 

Kipod- I've also thought about not telling DH right away next time, but I don't have much faith in myself to keep it from him.


----------



## ajarvis

agree with you ladies on the exercise. I've lost about 2 lbs in the last 2 weeks. Feeling MUCH better mentally, physically etc. 

I am apparently done AF or at least the main bit. I use to have short cycles, but two days?! Awesome lol Now to make sure I get up to temp. I was using fitbit but the last couple days it hasn't woken me up. Guess I'll have to go back to my normal annoying alarm...


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome new ladies :hugs:

I agree it totally does wipe the innocence and enjoyment out of TTC being pregnant my loss in 2011 and that ended at nearly 6 weeks so that was my milestone but now it's nearly 9 weeks. I think we will always worry even when they are here but it's worse now. With my first son Cody I enjoyed every minute didn't manically test and no worries but that's gone. Although i do want to tell myself that this will be my last baby I want to enjoy every minute of it but saying it and doing it when happens is different. 

:hugs: everyone 

Nat glad bleeding has stopped. 

I absolutely love testing esp in 2ww

I got this today second month using the monitor I hope I don't miss the peak this month tho! 

I'm still in alot of pain tho
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh and anyone that doesn't know there is a fb group for us if you want to join :thumbup: let me know and add me as a friend shonagraysmith and I will add you to the group.


----------



## sunshine2014

Glad I'm not alone with that. It sucks doesn't it? I don't plan on telling anyone until 3 months, if I get that far. We've always told my parents the day of because I'm super close with them. But even they kinda hinted that they'd rather know later now, because they were both so emotional hen both mcs happened. It's hard because I'm at home now and feel like I'm hiding something. I also have a nephew who I told and he cried both times :(. So I've told DH and today I told my best friend. I have to tell her, she's been the second person both times. She is so kid and understanding and supportive. She remembered my first due date even though I had only told her once, a sent me flowers on the day in January. 

Other than that, no one. It's too much to have to tell people what happens, and I also am pretty sensitive (very), so I've let myself get hurt by the way people respond Tp the news. So, if we make it past 9 weeks I'm going to tell my parents. 

My first ultrasound is April 2 - 7.5 weeks. I'm basically expecting the worst right now, I really hope that goes away. I'm trying not to be negative but it's hard. 

Also....I had planned a girls night for over March break and trying to think of ways to get out of drinking without telling anyone lol. It was my idea!!!


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck wantingagirl! Hope you catch the egg! This is to be my last baby as well! I plan on enjoying every minute of it. Including the fat uncomfortable parts lol.

NDH glad the bleeding has stopped!

kipod I also can't keep a secret everyone will know! But I'm ok with that. I'll be the one telling likely lol. I didn't/don't have a problem with everyone knowing I miscarried either. Sadly it's a part of life that a high number of women go through.


----------



## Kipod

Sunshine- just tell them your on some kind of antibiotics you can't mix with alcohol. Just look it up, I'm sure there are plenty of those ;) 
This time I told too many people- it's hard not to share, especially in first tri when you don't feel well and you have to come up with excuses all the time
Maybe I should start an excuse thread- what you should tell people when you can't do something but you don't want them to know you're pregnant :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I told loads of people this time too. Not everyone at all but still a fair few. I don't mind too much people knowing either, although I hate to have to actually say it so I sent a load of text messages. I've had so much support though, especially from my two best work friends. One of them left work last week to have surgery & treatment for breast cancer and still she's sent me a little message just to check in and send me a hug every day. 

If I'm honest I'll still tell some people if we have a next time, even after two losses. If they are the people I'd go to for support if I was struggling then I see no harm in sharing a bit of joy with them first. 

I'm no good with excuses. I totally outed myself on the one night out I went on :dohh:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Onemore - unfortunately, I think that thinking comes with the territory. I have the same feelings about if I get pregnant again. DH and I have already decided not to tell anyone till I start to show.... That is, if I get pregnant again. I, unfortunately, have develloped this horrible skepticism. Since we are back to the TTC route and with DH being away all year, I have a hard time even believing/imagining I could get pregnant again. :(

Wantingagirl - is it a secret group? I would like to join but I don't want anyone on my fb seeing that I am in it since nobody but our family knows we are TTC or that I had a mc.

AFM - I am so happy to be back running but some days lately, I have really had to force myself. I have been so worn out from work that by the time I get home, I just want to melt into bed. Lol. I would like to lose 5 lbs though.... Too much baking last week, I guess ;)

Oh! Also, DH just told me that they got a new relief person for his 2 weeks so now he will be back on Tuesday! Just in time for OV week! ^.^


----------



## sunshine2014

Hahah. An excuse thread. I love it. I'm just always the organizer. So it's definitely fishy if I don't drink. Ah well. Maye I'll suggest dinner instead. But who am I kidding, I love a good night out drinking and dancing with my friends lol. 

Yay ninja that's great!!!! Get bding. 

This day is dragging. Where's the coffee that I can't have any more of today?


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome timing Ninja!


----------



## Dandi

I love the idea of an excuse thread! I'm going to need it if I conceive again and want to have any luck keeping it a secret as long as I want to. Last time, I was just so excited after trying for so long that I told my entire family (we're a close family). The only unintended person was my boss. She asked me if everything was ok when I requested off for two appointments and I totally caved within 30 seconds and told her when I was only 6 weeks. Rookie mistake. 

Great news Ninja! I hope the timing pays off this month!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww I told my boss right away, and if (when) I get pg again I'll tell her again. She's been so so good to me this week. We've become good friends though so I'm really lucky. (I don't know how, she's 20 years older than me and very posh lol) 

Well, I say we're friends. When she realises she'll have to stay in work on Friday taking Comic Relief calls by herself till midnight I might be in the dog house :haha:


----------



## NDH

Yes the facebook group is secret :thumbup:

With my two successful pregnancies I announced to family immediately and didn't really care if the word spread early. Never made "official" announcements. With my June bug a few people in my irl birthy groups knew I was pregnant from 4 weeks, but my parents didn't find out til 8 weeks as we had wanted DH's parents to know first this time and they were really hard to get ahold of. Of course I was bleeding already when I told my mom (I bled for a bit over two weeks before losing the baby).

I really enjoyed having a secret last time, so thats why we haven't announced this time more than a fear of having to retract the news, and I've not even had two weeks with the secret to myself yet lol. Not a soul knows about the pregnancy irl yet.
The day I started bleeding I debated telling my parents again but I decided to wait til I have more definitive news. Of course, the next day mom was playing with the girls while I made dinner and came in and said "So Sara says you have a baby in your tummy, is this true?" (which happens to be how we told them last time!). I can't lie to my mama so instead I deflected by laughing and saying she also told DH hat he had a baby in his tummy earlier (truth). She's always known I'm pregnant before it shows up on a test so she's definitely known longer than I am and it's a bit awkward... but thankfully the breakthrough bleeding will give me an excuse when we do tell them as I can use the "I didn't know I was pregnant cause I was still getting my period" excuse.

Going to hold off telling many others before I'm showing.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Huge congrats NDH and Sunshine, even though I totally get why you're nervous. I am another who plans to tell no one next time (if I can get pregnant again) until I start to show. Last time I was thisclose to telling the world at 13 weeks when we found out at our u/s the following day that our baby was going to die. :-(

Ninja I feel exaxtly like you. I try to be optimistic but I'm extremely paranoid I'll never get pregnant again. A few years ago we tried for a year and a half and nothing...then late last year got pregnant by accident. I felt so lucky to have gotten pregnant without all the stress of trying and then we ended up losing Baby. I am so afraid to try again, scared that I will fail once more.

Been for any runs ajarvis? I am planning to go again on Friday - I agree that it's a godsend. It made me feel human when my heart was broken after miscarrying.

Sunshine I highly recommend you give running a try, I used to hate it too!! Although you may want to wait...when I was pregnant my expanded uterus kept knocking into my bladder while I ran and I constantly felt on like I was about to pee my pants, even on the rare occasions when I didn't have to pee.

Kipod I'm so sorry for what you had to go through. You and your DH are so brave, taking on all the pain yourselves so your little one didn't have to. You'll make great parents. Our baby had fetal megacystis and would have died right after birth if he survived that far, so we were facing the same choice when he passed away naturally.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm not sure when to tell people. I thought after 12 weeks it would be fine. Maybe after 24 weeks would be better this time. Have to see though, might not tell anyone until we get the baby it our arms, or people find out.


----------



## KozmikKitten

It really is difficult to decide when/if to tell anyone.

I am in the boat where I would rather have support if I were to have another mc. After 3, I find it more comforting to have people around me who will support us no matter what. Also, it wards off the "when are you going to have another?" questions and pestering about how my ds is getting older and should have had a sibling by now. 
First mc - we told dh parents when I was in the ER. I think they were kind of surprised that we never told them we were pregnant. 
Second mc - we told them a month afterward when they told us "Its ok if you only want to have one child."
Third - we told everyone (we announced it on our Christmas cards!). We found out the same day we mailed the cards that baby had died. We sent a massive FB message to everyone and then called our parents. 
I realized after my third that seeing the HB at an early ultrasound doesnt change a thing. We had a healthy baby at 8+3 and didnt start bleeding until 11 weeks. 
I think we will still wait until after 8 weeks to tell anyone next time. 

Anyway - I'm 1dpo and finally in the 2ww.


----------



## jtink28

it's a tough thing to decide. on one hand, it's nice to have the support of family and friends when you have a mc. but honestly, it was more painful and embarassing for me to have to tell everyone. i know they didn't feel awkward, but i'm the kind of person who just doesn't want to talk about it much. 

the next time we get pregnant, we are not announcing it on FB until we know the gender, i think. we won't announce it to our friends until i start showing, and maybe we'll tell our parents around the same time. i'm just too gun shy now. just...i can't do that again. write all those texts, make those phone calls, hear the pity and sadness in other's voices. i ended up comforting a lot of people when i was in my darkest hour, so i just don't want to do that again.


----------



## jtink28

also, i'm either 5 dpo or 6dpo. i'm thinking 6dpo. i want to wait until AF shows, but who knows how well that will go...lol!


----------



## OneMore Time

Happy almost Friday!

*Ninja *- I am so glad the timing will work out...what a relief! 

With my three successful pregnancies, I never hesitated to tell people. I simply wasn't worried about it. With our first loss (just over 5 weeks) only DH and I knew. I had only found out about 10 earlier and my tests never progressed and the digital always showed not pregnant. I had a bad feeling from the start. This last pregnancy we told my parents, his dad, my sisters, my niece and nephew, and my 13 year old found out by seeing my computer searches (rotten kid!). We were going to make it common knowledge at Christmas and I changed my mind at the last minute, I wasn't ready to share. We were then going to wait until after our NT scan to tell the rest of the kids - it was scheduled for 1/20, I started bleeding on 1/18. It's hard not to believe that there is the work of intuition involved. I never 100% thought that I was going to miscarry (that would never happen to me this late in the game) but there was something nagging at me about not sharing the news. 

This time (if there is one), we won't share but not because we don't want to announce a miscarriage. Telling people sucks but it is the sad looks from all of them, the texts and phone calls asking how you're doing and the constant attention that I can't deal with. I know they mean well but I hate being handled with kid gloves and I don't want to feel obligated to talk about stuff whenever someone else wants to. I also need to keep the heartbreak from my kids...my 13 year old was so excited about the baby and she was heartbroken when we lost it. Seeing her grief was harder than feeling my own. 

On a lighter note - if my temp stays up tomorrow I will get crosshairs. I was quite certain I O'd on CD 16 (3/10) because of the super dark OPK, CM and how I felt physically yesterday. Now I wait. I will probably start testing after the weekend even though I know it's too early. We'll see...maybe I will surprise myself and not test until FF tells me too. :haha:

Have a great day ladies! The sun is out, the snow is melting and it's above freezing! Spring is almost here and it puts me in such a good mood! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink - I agree with you, it is really difficult to go and "take back" the good news you shared. I dont think we will announce on FB until we have a successful 20 week ultrasound. Other people will find out sooner if they see us.


----------



## Dandi

I could have written that myself jtink. Same thing here. I'm not the kind of person that wants to talk about it with people and I also feel like I have to comfort people or put on a brave face to help them feel better about it. It was definitely a lesson learned. We'll be waiting quite a while if there's a next time. 

I'm on the way to my follow up appt and I'm hoping the pathology results are back so we can have some answers. Fingers crossed that all is well and we can try again soon.


----------



## wantingagirl

With Erin I think I was either 16-17 weeks so might go down that root again :) 

I feel good it's our secret and the further along the more comfortable I am about it. 

Yep was just about to say it is secret anyone wants added let me know.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies!

With my first I was so naive to miscarriages and felt invincible. I never really knew how common they were. So we told my family, dhs family and then we announced with a cute baby picture on fb. It makes me sick to know the baby had already passed. So when we found out we just told family and close friends. Then I was mature and posted pictures of me drinking so people would get the hint without me telling them haha. Immature I know, but I couldn't handle the questions. A few people asked but it got awkward when I told them and I really assume people gr the hint. 

The second time we told my parents, and that was to be it. Dhs family happened to come down over Christmas so we told them, then the next day we found out about the mc. WHILE THEY WERE VISITING. Horrible. We were back and forth to the hospital, I was a mess, DH was trying to keep it together and they drove 12 hours to get to us. Ugh. WOrst hosts ever. 

Anyways. This time I'm not telling anyone until if or when I get to the safe zone. I feel safe at 13 weeks as I've never got there. So when that happens I'll tell extended family. Fb won't get anything until much much later. 

I started my progesterone last night. Whew it was weird. At this point it kinda sucks, because I'm not excited about it yet. Is that bad?

I mean I'm happy. Definitely. I am thankful for the chance to try again. But, I won't let myself get excited. I haven't even checked possible due date :S lol


----------



## ajarvis

fit_mama2be 2 fast tempo runs - tues/wed. 5k and 3k! Rest day today and out for 8 or 9 tomorrow. :) Loving it! You?

kozmikkitten I too would rather the support. I can't imagine pretending to be ok after the miscarriage and carrying on as normal. So wouldn't have happened. So everyone will know again. It's part of the fun and likely my last pregnancy so want to enjoy it all! Hope the next 2 weeks pass fast for you!

awe jtink you shouldn't have been comforting anyone. That's rough. I comforted no one. Didn't gloss over the facts (well the kids I did) etc. If I had to deal with it they could deal with what little they heard.

hope you get that temp rise onemoretime! It's gorgeous here too. Going to be 19 on the weekend. This is highly unusual here. SO enjoying it!

dandi I hope you get good news today!

oh sunshine that doesn't make you bad hosts! You're not expected to be a host at that time! We had my MIL in town over Christmas this year and found out on Christmas Eve. She was devastated. Was to be her first grandchild. I'm sure you'll get more excited as time progresses. When are you booking a first appt? Are you going to ask for early US etc?

As for me. I'm back to normal cycle it seems 2 days heavy which was mon/tues yesterday was a bit more than spotting, but not enough to even need a tampon etc. so AF is done. Waiting to ovulate which should be not this weekend but next. One free weekend to have some wine haha. Considering it's going to be 19 degrees on Sat. I guarantee I'm having wine at the family bbq we are heading to :) I am off work tomorrow and am so excited to start this three day weekend :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Sunshine with losses we don't daren't let ourselves be happy I know I will take a long time to feel secure and safe and I guess we think if we feel happy it will be taken away :/ take each day as it comes Hun I guess it must be really surreal for you. 

No one knows I was even pregnant other than my sister but she found out after. She only knew as she picked me up from the hospital xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ajarvis glad ur cycles seem to be going back to normal. Mine went bck to normal so it seems this 1! 

Man I can't remember what wine tastes like or even what sun looks like!!! Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

lol. Good thing about Calgary is even in winter it's sunny here. We get TONS of sun. Just if you can stand to go out in the cold! But this month is so crazy warm it's nuts. Taking full advantage! Out running in shorts last night!


----------



## jtink28

well, noone has been posting tests, so i figured i will! took this today (anywhere from 6-9 dpo, who knows?). thought i saw a faint line, and i feel like i still do, but i'm sure it's my brain imagining things. it's only a $1 dollar tree test. :) i'm sure it's negative, but this thread needs some pregnancy test pictures!! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4568.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dandi

No pathology results today but doc said that everything looked great and my body has gone back to normal quickly. He did find a couple of small fibroids, but nothing that concerned him at this point. I got the to ahead to start trying again, but he did say again that he would wait 3 cycles. I think we will still compromise on two. I love my doc so much. He was blunt and realistic, but also positive and supportive. I thought today would be tough and a reminder of the loss, but I actually much better now after my appt. Looking forward for the next months to fly by!


----------



## jtink28

so glad the appt went well dandi! fibroids, unless they're huge, shouldn't be a problem. i had a fibroid throughout my pregnancy with my son - that's how i found out i had one!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I love a good test picture :haha: 

Hopefully I'll get to leave the hospital soon, been here since 8.30 and I'm so tired now. So far things haven't been anywhere near as bad as I was imagining. I was feeling like maybe I can't go through this again but right now I think we'll give it one more try. 

Woke up this morning feeling like death, I was dizzy and falling over and sick. It took me an hour just to put leggings and a vest on. Still had a temp when I got here but I feel a bit better now. I feel like I've had the worst of the stupid virus and the mc right now so hopefully things can start to get better from here. 

I really like the idea of running. Gave it a go last year but I got fed up after a few months


----------



## Dandi

I've had a fibroid before and had to have it removed. It was bad and left me with a lot of scar tissue, but as long as these don't get that bad I'm not going to worry about them. I had an ultrasound done before we starting trying a little over a year ago and there weren't any, so at least in know these are new and small...and hopefully stay that way!

Pixie, so glad it's going better than last time! Thinking if you today!


----------



## ajarvis

I don't see anything yet jtink, but thanks for sharing lol. Hope we can help squint at one soon!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ajarvis - I think we have the same cycles! Lol

Afm - been running a lot more lately. Feeling a bit better did 5k yesterday. Will probably shoot for 8 tonight. Working my way back up slowly. I also decided to start temping alongside opk's.... Never done it before but I Figure why not have fun trying everything while we're TTC? Something to keep me busy! Haha. DH is so excited to come home and I can't wait for Tuesday to come... We both want to get trying again this month. Just sucks that we are only able to TTC one week per month. I am just thankful that the last two months, our opportunities have come at the good time. Not sure how many more times we'll be lucky like that. If we don't get pregnant this month, I know for sure that we won't have a chance in April so I would likely be out till May (if that, depending on when his relief time in May is) but I am trying not to think too far ahead.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am spotting barely notice it except I have super sonic spot the red eye going on, which I am sure you all can relate to!! :haha: so AF is on the way and I am hoping it does not take a few days for her to start! just get on with it all ready 

I was fairly confident I was out this cycle with my delayed ovulation but I did have a little bit of hope so feeling a little disappointed not to mention I am up a pound which I did not deserve at all so had a mini melt down over that but I am ok now!! 

I really really really miss my normal cycles 28 days :cry: I hate these long late ovulation early AF ones and being so long they are reducing my chances at this rate it will be April before I get another shot and then with such a late ov it is not a good one factoring in my age 40 in June ( which I was told today means my eggs are not good well most of them are not ) poo to that crap 

sorry about the woe is me post I am heading to bed now to relax and sleep :flower:

Take care everyone


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh - sometimes a woe is me is the thing you need. Is it possible it's implantation? You're not out yet!!! And my aunt had a baby when she was 40 with no issues at all, age is just a number so don't let It get you down!

Ninja - we dtd ONCE and it worked. So you never know :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Niamh - sometimes a woe is me is the thing you need. Is it possible it's implantation? You're not out yet!!! And my aunt had a baby when she was 40 with no issues at all, age is just a number so don't let It get you down!
> 
> Ninja - we dtd ONCE and it worked. So you never know :)

Thanks Sunshine :hugs: my nana (my dads mum) had her last baby at 45 I just hope it does not take months and months to get there :winkwink:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Wantingagirl - I sent you a fb message to join the group.... At least, I hope it was you..... Lol ^.^


----------



## sunshine2014

I feel like such a knob. But I deleted it again lol. I literally got fb back 2 days ago, didn't check yesterday at all and then today when I went on it was pics of my SILs ultrasound and my mom announced it too. I was like "anddddd I'm out" hahaa

Since I dont care that much anyways, my break is back In effect. I tried lol. 

One day when I'm not such a nerd, I'll be mature and be able to have it again. Until then, I'll be here :) 

Can I get three cheers for March Break???? AND going home to Dh tomorrow. Haven't seen him since the news. Gee whiz. Too bad he won't be celebrating by getting lucky lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I go through fb periods.... The minute my friends post their bumps, ultrasounds, or anything else baby related I usually peace out for a few weeks. Last month a family friend announced they're having twins. I was happy for them but felt sorry for myself and boycotted fb for 2 weeks after that.


----------



## Dandi

I have definitely boycotted fb too. If it's not people posting pregnancy updates, it's people complaining about parenthood and both drive me insane right now. BnB has replaced fb for me now bc the people here are the only ones I don't want to punch in the throat. I say that in the nicest way possible. :)


----------



## NDH

I recently did a huge fb cull and dropped my friends list from 350+ to 79. Basically just now family and close friends. Its a way nicer place for me to be now. Immainlyuseit for all the groups I'm in, and my business is currently run off Facebook and local markets so I can't quit it, but basically having an empty feed and doing my group check in a few times a day has reduced my stress and time wasting by a lot.


----------



## Sis4Us

Jtink u r getting the same WTH shadow I got so we shall see !! FXFX


----------



## jumpingo

i usually unfollow anyone who only posts about their pregnanc(ies)/kids/complains. but sometimes a post will sneak in.:dohh: seriously, the FB world does NOT need to hear moms bragging about how their oh-so-special child pooped in the toilet AND post a photo!! (they put a "cute" stamp over the poop, but still, really?) sorry if any of you are guilty of such things...it boggles my mind.:wacko::gun:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't post poop pictures. But I do mention Xander a lot on fb. I probably only put a status on every few weeks but when I do its because he made me laugh. We have a lot of relatives in London so we put pics on for them too. I'm definitely gonna be that mum when he starts school in September :dohh: 

I got rid of all my groups a few months ago so I'd love to join


----------



## OneMore Time

FRIDAY!! :happydance: The kids are all here this weekend so it will be anything but quiet and relaxed but I LOVE not having the hustle and bustle of getting kids off to school. 

*jtink -* I don't see anything yet but I am looking forward to seeing more tests! FX

*Ninja *- I love temping really - sometimes it is a pain in the ass and I grumble about it but it provides such a window into your cycle. CM and OPK's stress me out and I think I won't do either going forward. Temping I think I will do long after we are done TTC - I like the warning before AF and I like being in tune with what my body is doing.
*
Niamh*- Every one is entitled to a vent (refer to my entire week of posts). This process sucks when everything is working properly. When your own body fights you, it is a whole other beast. I will hope for implantation spotting and keep the fingers crossed that AF stays away. 


I keep my FB friends to a bare minimum. I clean house regularly and freely block people when they start to annoy me. FB is a blessing and a curse.

My temp was way up today and I got crosshairs - 3 DPO. I was excited for a minute and then it turned into panic. Not panic about NOT getting pregnant - panic about seeing a BFP. I want a baby with my DH but I do not want to go through the process. I can handle childbirth but pregnancy has become more traumatic than exciting. 

Since I am 35 and DH is 42 and we are already blessed with a whole boat load of kids, I have decided to put a time limit on TTC. For selfish reasons , I want to have the baby in April 2016 at the latest so that gives us through my July cycle. We are out next month so we will have three more cycles to work with. During those cycles we are going back to basics- just temping and sex when we feel like it. I will temp just so I can confirm ovulation. No more CM monitoring or OPK's. Maybe this approach is destined for failure but maybe it is just what we need. If it happens, it happens. I would love another baby but we are OK without one...I am going to let nature take it's course. 
**Disclaimer* - this is my plan right now. I reserve the right to change my mind!

I hope everyone has a great weekend - I won't be on here much since the house will have many eyes peering over my shoulder. Nosy kids! Hopefully Monday I log on to see some tests and BFP's! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## OneMore Time

Dandi said:


> the people here are the only ones I don't want to punch in the throat. I say that in the nicest way possible. :)

:laugh2: I always say that I want to "throat punch" people that annoy me. "Face punch" is a close second.


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok so I didn't get any messages on fb or friend request so not sure who you messages ooooops. :haha:

If you look up shonagraysmith and it's a pic of me and hubby as profile picture. 

I do update my kids pictures every once In a while due to family living away and my family here not seeing them too often but defo no poop pics :rofl: :wacko:

Since my last loss really being horrific on me I have had a whole new understanding about ultrasound pics, weekly pregnancy updates etc that never really crossed my mind before. This loss has been the hardest on me physically and mentally even though I have dealt with it the best if that makes sense. 

If you can't still find me on fb pm me on here your details :) 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> I have definitely boycotted fb too. If it's not people posting pregnancy updates, it's people complaining about parenthood and both drive me insane right now. BnB has replaced fb for me now bc the people here are the only ones I don't want to punch in the throat. I say that in the nicest way possible. :)

'In the nicest possible way' :haha: I luv that. 

It's amazing how I have the same feelings for everyone else except for everyone on here lol


----------



## wantingagirl

OneMore Time said:


> FRIDAY!! :happydance: The kids are all here this weekend so it will be anything but quiet and relaxed but I LOVE not having the hustle and bustle of getting kids off to school.
> 
> *jtink -* I don't see anything yet but I am looking forward to seeing more tests! FX
> 
> *Ninja *- I love temping really - sometimes it is a pain in the ass and I grumble about it but it provides such a window into your cycle. CM and OPK's stress me out and I think I won't do either going forward. Temping I think I will do long after we are done TTC - I like the warning before AF and I like being in tune with what my body is doing.
> *
> Niamh*- Every one is entitled to a vent (refer to my entire week of posts). This process sucks when everything is working properly. When your own body fights you, it is a whole other beast. I will hope for implantation spotting and keep the fingers crossed that AF stays away.
> 
> 
> I keep my FB friends to a bare minimum. I clean house regularly and freely block people when they start to annoy me. FB is a blessing and a curse.
> 
> My temp was way up today and I got crosshairs - 3 DPO. I was excited for a minute and then it turned into panic. Not panic about NOT getting pregnant - panic about seeing a BFP. I want a baby with my DH but I do not want to go through the process. I can handle childbirth but pregnancy has become more traumatic than exciting.
> 
> Since I am 35 and DH is 42 and we are already blessed with a whole boat load of kids, I have decided to put a time limit on TTC. For selfish reasons , I want to have the baby in April 2016 at the latest so that gives us through my July cycle. We are out next month so we will have three more cycles to work with. During those cycles we are going back to basics- just temping and sex when we feel like it. I will temp just so I can confirm ovulation. No more CM monitoring or OPK's. Maybe this approach is destined for failure but maybe it is just what we need. If it happens, it happens. I would love another baby but we are OK without one...I am going to let nature take it's course.
> **Disclaimer* - this is my plan right now. I reserve the right to change my mind!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend - I won't be on here much since the house will have many eyes peering over my shoulder. Nosy kids! Hopefully Monday I log on to see some tests and BFP's! :flower:
> 
> :dust:

Really hope you get your bfp by July! Ntnp certainly worked with my daughter Erin! I can understand you have a time limit if that's what works for you. Enjoy the kids! Xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Ntnp worked for me this time!!! Woot. I also recommend watching One born every minute. Birth scenes and all, I swear that got me pregnant haha. 

Ninja - ummmm, do we know the same people who announced their twins? Hahaa. My brother also lives in sk. 

AFM false alarm on the march break. I got a call today and took it because I knew it would be a good day. I only have 14 here today and they're lovely. So will be going home to DH tomorrow. 

Also can I get a little tmi here --- so I started my progesterone pills two nights ago. They're 2 vaginal suppositories at night. So I was reading about them and heard they can be messy. I didn't notice until today. I swear to god I thought I peed my pants for a minute. Has anyone taken these? Is that normal? OMG. 

I'm worried because I'm not sure if it's to do with the pills, or I just have increased cm. It's more watery than lotiony now. Basically I'm just worrying hopefully for nothing. Hopefully lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've hopefully just added you. I hope!


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've hopefully just added you. I hope!

I've just added you to the group Hun you just have to accept now :)


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Ntnp worked for me this time!!! Woot. I also recommend watching One born every minute. Birth scenes and all, I swear that got me pregnant haha.
> 
> Ninja - ummmm, do we know the same people who announced their twins? Hahaa. My brother also lives in sk.
> 
> AFM false alarm on the march break. I got a call today and took it because I knew it would be a good day. I only have 14 here today and they're lovely. So will be going home to DH tomorrow.
> 
> Also can I get a little tmi here --- so I started my progesterone pills two nights ago. They're 2 vaginal suppositories at night. So I was reading about them and heard they can be messy. I didn't notice until today. I swear to god I thought I peed my pants for a minute. Has anyone taken these? Is that normal? OMG.
> 
> I'm worried because I'm not sure if it's to do with the pills, or I just have increased cm. It's more watery than lotiony now. Basically I'm just worrying hopefully for nothing. Hopefully lol

I've never taken these Hun but that can also be a sign of pregnancy anyway :))))


----------



## NinjaPanda

Wanting - I just added you as a friend.... Turns out I did have the right person but the message on fb hadn't sent properly


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine - I don't know... These people are from SK originally but now live in AB.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhh Nevermind ninja lol. 

Wanting - thanks. I figured as much. But just wanted to check!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sunshine that as wanting says sounds like pregnancy symptom :hugs: but yea I guess you could get some of the pills coming out!! try a panty liner


----------



## wantingagirl

Defo could be a bit of both hunni xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I wish I had an idea whether I have ovulated or not :/


----------



## CelticNiamh

I made it through the day with no AF :flower: 11 dpo longest lp since having my son not counting when I got pregnant in November, I am very crampy the last 2 days any one else notice that :wacko:

wanting hope your temp rises tomorrow so you know what's happening 

onemore time how are you doing :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh! The second time I was pregnant t I had horrible af cramps on the day I expected it. Cramps are unusual for me so I thought for sure it was coming. It took 4 days to get a positive. 

Yay for longer LP. Wooooooot!!!!! 

Wanting - where can we see your chart? I hope it gets more accurate for yiu!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Niamh! The second time I was pregnant t I had horrible af cramps on the day I expected it. Cramps are unusual for me so I thought for sure it was coming. It took 4 days to get a positive.
> 
> Yay for longer LP. Wooooooot!!!!!
> 
> Wanting - where can we see your chart? I hope it gets more accurate for yiu!!!

I had cramps and lower back pain for a whole week in the TWW in November before I got my BFP. but this tims it could be because of the MC throwing everything out of balance they are not as bad as that week though more lower down and to the sides can not remember if I had them last cycle :wacko:


----------



## jaspie

Niamh I've been getting cramps the last few days too. Usually I only get them as the bleeding starts with AF so when I had them before my bfp in November i knew something was up. This time I've had light cramps and lower back pain and like you I'm not sure if it's the mc throwing things off but it feels like last time so I'm hopeful for us both  And yay for a longer lp!

Wanting hope your temp goes up soon and you can confirm ov :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Ladies, if I recall with my two d&cs I didn't get any wacky cramping at weird times. If anything it just adjusted my cycle length. Then once af started I started having cramps which I never had before. SOOOOO I'm just taking a guess based on my own experience, but I think the cramps are more likely related to either af/bfp than mc. 

So FXXXXXXXXXX. Good signs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaspie

This is really good to hear. The cramps are still here so fingers crossed! Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Been having mild cramps the past few days too!! FXFX


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck girls!!!! 

ASFM for anyone not in fb group I got this today :thumbup:

Dreaded 2ww now tho! 

I think I got the surge through the night as my opk showed this at 8am. 

Sunshine my charts in my signature you click on link that ses ovulation chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hello, Room for one more? I miscarried naturally Thursday night :( and had a scan to confirm Friday morning. I can see a few of the ladies who were previously in October owls are posting in here now :hugs: 

We are torn between waiting a month or two or trying again straight away.. not sure if there are any medical reasons to wait ? etc.... Might need to have a google investigation haha. 

:)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Hello, Room for one more? I miscarried naturally Thursday night :( and had a scan to confirm Friday morning. I can see a few of the ladies who were previously in October owls are posting in here now :hugs:
> 
> We are torn between waiting a month or two or trying again straight away.. not sure if there are any medical reasons to wait ? etc.... Might need to have a google investigation haha.
> 
> :)

So sorry for your loss but welcome to our little expanding group :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Hello, Room for one more? I miscarried naturally Thursday night :( and had a scan to confirm Friday morning. I can see a few of the ladies who were previously in October owls are posting in here now :hugs:
> 
> We are torn between waiting a month or two or trying again straight away.. not sure if there are any medical reasons to wait ? etc.... Might need to have a google investigation haha.
> 
> :)

Very warm welcome hun - you are In a lovely group but so sorry to find yourself here :hugs: 

Sorry for your loss. I think to be honest waiting ttc is for dating purposes. But my own experience if I could do it all again I would wait for my first proper cycle as I drove myself mad my body was all over thd place it depends waft mindset you are in

Hope ur ok xxx


----------



## Kipod

Welcome rhi rhi!
When I had a chemical I was told that bleeding counts as af and I can try again right away. Also read you can be really fertile after a mc. I got pregnant straight away after that, no af in between. The only thing was that my ov was way way off and it turns out I got pregnant the day before I was expecting af. My doctor didn't worry to much... Did a scan and dated pregnancy by that. I didn't bleed or miscarry after that... Had a d&c be of our genetic issues. If your scan was OK you can probably try again right away if you feel ready...


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry for Ur Loss :hugs: Welcome!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) 

Will wait for the bleeding to finish then and then start checking for ovulation! 

Not sure pregnancy will ever be the same again... not sure i will ever be able to relax now; the whole first 12 weeks (at least) I will be a nervous wreck :/


----------



## wantingagirl

Argggh should be 1dpo tomorrow I am not looking forward to this lol xx


----------



## jumpingo

wanting, you and me both! got a positive OPK on friday, negative on saturday and no real temp spike as of today, but could be a slow rising pattern.:shrug: the wait begins:coffee:


----------



## sunshine2014

Fx for both of you ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Jump, do you have your chart somewhere? I'm newly obsessed with other people's charts haha.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Dandi

Has anyone temped post miscarriage/pre af? If so, did you see any kind of normal pattern or were your temps all over the place?


----------



## jaspie

Hi Dandi, check out my chart in my sig. I had a d&c at 13w as my baby died at 8w and I temped from the day after d&c onwards. As you can see my temps were all over the place for the first 3/4 weeks or so but then i ovulated and they've been normal post ov. No af yet, due in 2 days and hoping for a bfp....! Any questions let me know :)


----------



## jumpingo

dandi, 
my temps are all over the place even without a mc, so the days post mc for me looked like always!:wacko::dohh: but i have read that even temps during AF can be erratic, so i would only assume that following a miscarriage, they could easily be all over the place. my temp shift that cycle was really weird, for me (a slow rising chart), and i Oed a couple days early, which i have heard a lot of other women say happened to them too.:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandi said:


> Has anyone temped post miscarriage/pre af? If so, did you see any kind of normal pattern or were your temps all over the place?

yes I did and my temps were all over the place and ff could not even pin point ov this cycle they were still a bit crazy but ok after ovulation


----------



## ajarvis

my Chart from Jan - Af of last month was during and after my miscarriage.


----------



## ajarvis

Busy weekend here with running and bbqs before the snow. Last night had some drinks and played some poker - and won lol. 3.14 miles yesterday and 10K today. Waiting for ovulation probably next Mondayish. Hate the wait before the tww lol


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry your here Rhi, but welcome to the group.

My temps are all over the place so going to do some opk this month. My angus cactus still hasn't arrived though. But I feel a bit more confident. On the plus side it was Erika's birthday Saturday and Mother's Day Sunday so we both came down with a cold. I was highly pissed though. BIL wanted to see Erika on her birthday, so we arranged to go out of our way to go and see them in the afternoon, but he and his wife couldn't be arsed to come as they wanted us to do morning. I'm sorry but we fitted in the best we could as OH does a daddy group on a Saturday and since its about the only time he spends with DD I'm not going to deny her of that time. So I spent money on stuff we wouldn't normally have, not a lot but its the whole principle of the matter. He was busy which is fair enough as he's our local teams mascot, but his wife and his kids were busy going shopping! I don't think that personally qualifies for not going since they made such a fuss about it in the first place. I've been fuming about that all weekend and it seems I'm still not over it!


----------



## wantingagirl

Mine were all over the place too and I got 2-3 peaks in one cycle before my normal AF nothing pinpointed ovulation! 

2dpo 

My son has chickenpox and my hubby is complaining of not feeling well now! Off out to get medication soon! 

Xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Mummy2o - that sounds annoying, and Completely understandable. I find it frustrating when plans change last minute. I hope you and your daughter feel better soon. I'm just getting over my cold and it's not fun. Lots of hot liquid for you! 

Wanting - chicken pox?! Oh dear!!! Hope you manage to avoid all that Illness. Glad yoire in the tww now though!!!!


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning! I hope you all had a great weekend. We had a pretty good one here. It was busy so it went really quick but that's life. 

*jaspie *- have you tested yet? FX for you!

*Sis *- FX for you too! 
*
wanting* - I bet you'll see crosshairs tomorrow. Welcome to the 2WW...bitter sweet, it is!
FX for a speedy recovery of all in your house. Chicken pox is not much short of a nightmare. :hugs:
*
Rhi -* I am sorry that you have to be on this side of things. This thread is a great source of support - welcome aboard. Pregnancy will definitely be different, the innocence of not knowing any better will be missed. 

*jumpingo *- I hope you see confirmed O soon - being in limbo really sucks. 

*Dandi * - I started temping about a week before O during my miscarriage cycle - temps on both sides of ovulation were higher than normal but weren't erratic. 

*Niamh* - :test: - I am so hopeful for you!

*ajarvis* - I find the wait to ovulate worse than the wait for AF. I never thought I would enjoy the week after AF starts as much as I do. It's the only time I am not waiting and checking signs and symptoms. 

*mummy* - I have also had a cold for about a week...that time of year I suppose. It's annoying none the less. Also annoying is when people have little consideration for the effort of others - I am sorry your BIL fit this bill this weekend. 



AFM - I love my family more than anything else in this world but I am grateful for an empty house this morning. The kids are all a little crazy with cabin fever and are at each others throats. I have a ton of school work to get done this week and house projects I want to tackle. I'm hoping it makes the remainder of this wait go quickly. I typically start testing stupid early (5 DPO) but I am trying not to do that this time. I don't mind seeing the BFN's but I don't want to find out too early. Not knowing sucks but the thought of knowing brings anxiety and I'm not ready for that yet. 

I hope you all have a great day! :flower:
:dust:


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Onemoretime! Yes I've been testing like a demon :haha: I wasn't sure if this line I've been getting is a new pregnancy or not as I still had the faintest squinter of a line on the ICs but then a couple of days ago they started getting ever so slightly darker and after doing a frer yesterday and today i think it's darker. I'm cautiously optimistic but also not entirely convinced until the line is a bit darker! Pics on my journal from this morning if you fancy a look! 

All you other tww'ers join me in the testing paaarttyyy!


----------



## ajarvis

I hear ya onemoretime. I will have an empty house this weekend. Kids go to their dads. Always my re-energize time lol. When they're home it's so busy and crazy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

OneMore Time said:


> Good morning! I hope you all had a great weekend. We had a pretty good one here. It was busy so it went really quick but that's life.
> 
> *jaspie *- have you tested yet? FX for you!
> 
> *Sis *- FX for you too!
> *
> wanting* - I bet you'll see crosshairs tomorrow. Welcome to the 2WW...bitter sweet, it is!
> FX for a speedy recovery of all in your house. Chicken pox is not much short of a nightmare. :hugs:
> *
> Rhi -* I am sorry that you have to be on this side of things. This thread is a great source of support - welcome aboard. Pregnancy will definitely be different, the innocence of not knowing any better will be missed.
> 
> *jumpingo *- I hope you see confirmed O soon - being in limbo really sucks.
> 
> *Dandi * - I started temping about a week before O during my miscarriage cycle - temps on both sides of ovulation were higher than normal but weren't erratic.
> 
> *Niamh* - :test: - I am so hopeful for you!
> 
> *ajarvis* - I find the wait to ovulate worse than the wait for AF. I never thought I would enjoy the week after AF starts as much as I do. It's the only time I am not waiting and checking signs and symptoms.
> 
> *mummy* - I have also had a cold for about a week...that time of year I suppose. It's annoying none the less. Also annoying is when people have little consideration for the effort of others - I am sorry your BIL fit this bill this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I love my family more than anything else in this world but I am grateful for an empty house this morning. The kids are all a little crazy with cabin fever and are at each others throats. I have a ton of school work to get done this week and house projects I want to tackle. I'm hoping it makes the remainder of this wait go quickly. I typically start testing stupid early (5 DPO) but I am trying not to do that this time. I don't mind seeing the BFN's but I don't want to find out too early. Not knowing sucks but the thought of knowing brings anxiety and I'm not ready for that yet.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day! :flower:
> :dust:

Hi onemore yay for 6dpo and I have taken 2 test only IC 10 mul and got faint lines I posted them in my journal! trying to wait till tomorrow to test with a proper test my sis is getting them for me! my lot are out of school because of bank holiday today and St Patrick day tomorrow 



jaspie said:


> Thanks Onemoretime! Yes I've been testing like a demon :haha: I wasn't sure if this line I've been getting is a new pregnancy or not as I still had the faintest squinter of a line on the ICs but then a couple of days ago they started getting ever so slightly darker and after doing a frer yesterday and today i think it's darker. I'm cautiously optimistic but also not entirely convinced until the line is a bit darker! Pics on my journal from this morning if you fancy a look!
> 
> All you other tww'ers join me in the testing paaarttyyy!

I see it and it does look darker excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I can't wait to be in a position to test again! I just want this bloody bleeding to stop :( 
It's still like a really bad period. I also have cramp still! :( I have to go for a maths exam tonight as well.. talk about the icing on the cake! ugh. 

I'm so inpatient, I just want to get back to TTC. I hope i ovulate soon after the bleeding finishes. I have ordered some opks etc. We have been fortunate so far when TTC we caught 2nd cycle with our first and 1st cycle with the bean we just lost. Hopefully my cycles wont be too screwed up


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx for ya Celtic and Jaspie!!! Fx

I got a super faint line last night this AM notta guess it was a Evap :(

Also I wouldn't rely too much on the test darkness day by day I've had a darker line and my beta came back lower 
Everyone processes HCG differently so FX it's a new BFP for U!!


----------



## sunshine2014

I love the week before O because it's so much less stressful lol. Although, my tww this time was a breeze, I didn't even pay attention to what day I was. I'm not sure how I pulled it off, but thankfully I didn't go crazy like last time! 

I'm feeling like more Bfps are coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been cramping too Rhi but I just thought it was due to the Satan pills :dohh: fxed it doesn't last too long and we can be back to ttc. Good luck for your exam!! 

What a fab day for bfps! Congrats ladies :dance: 

Does anyone remember how long it took for their tests to go back to negative? I hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've been cramping too Rhi but I just thought it was due to the Satan pills :dohh: fxed it doesn't last too long and we can be back to ttc. Good luck for your exam!!
> 
> What a fab day for bfps! Congrats ladies :dance:
> 
> Does anyone remember how long it took for their tests to go back to negative? I hope it doesn't take too long!

I have been told it can take 2 weeks ?! Well that's what the nurse at the maternity wing just told me on the phone. I just had my hcg results back to make sure everything is settled.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sis4Us said:


> Fx for ya Celtic and Jaspie!!! Fx
> 
> I got a super faint line last night this AM notta guess it was a Evap :(
> 
> Also I wouldn't rely too much on the test darkness day by day I've had a darker line and my beta came back lower
> Everyone processes HCG differently so FX it's a new BFP for U!!

still early yet, hang in there and FX you do get a BFP soon xx


Lil_Pixie think it was negative by week 3 for sure :hugs:


----------



## OneMore Time

*jaspie and Niamh* - I need to pay attention to journals it seems!! Fingers are crossed that you both seeing those lines! 

*Pixie *- my first negative HPT was 19 days after I started bleeding, 18 days from D&C.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Came home from work tonight and I had a letter from the hospital with an I'd card saying I have Anti-Fya antibodies in my blood, which I apparently must have picked up during a blood transfusion. 

I have absolutely no Idea what that means! It makes me wonder if this has contributed to my losses though. But I wonder why I wasn't told about it during my last pregnancy? 

Anyone ever heard of it? 

First day back in work today, it was great to get back to my routine. And I lost 1.5 lbs this week :dance:


----------



## sunshine2014

I'll ask my Dh when he gets home from work, unless you've already done some googling lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Came home from work tonight and I had a letter from the hospital with an I'd card saying I have Anti-Fya antibodies in my blood, which I apparently must have picked up during a blood transfusion.
> 
> I have absolutely no Idea what that means! It makes me wonder if this has contributed to my losses though. But I wonder why I wasn't told about it during my last pregnancy?
> 
> Anyone ever heard of it?
> 
> First day back in work today, it was great to get back to my routine. And I lost 1.5 lbs this week :dance:

I have no idea about the anti bodies sorry! Maybe Dr google can help ? 
He's my favourite Dr.

Congrats on the weight loss! I should be trying to shift some, i deffo put a few on... i was happy to do so then as i just assumed i would be hugely pregnant soon anyways. Now i'm heavily aware that summer is approaching fast. I either need to get pregnant FAST or shift some tub haha :haha: 

Unfortunately i'm still just feeling sorry for my self and eating everything i see :growlmad: 

I don't have much routine because i'm at home with a toddler all day so i just stuff my bloody face haha


----------



## Kipod

Not really familiar with the subject, but seems it just means you had a transfusion from someone with fya protein on their red blood cells. It's not supposed to cause any problems with pregnancy and no risk of hemolytic syndrome which is the issue with rh negative blood type. Disclaimer: just a med student :haha:, not yet a doctor and you should check with your doc in any case. Hope it helps :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Is it anti-d? I'm rhesus negative and have a card for that x


----------



## ajarvis

I don't mind the time around O so like 4or 5 days before and then after. Cause then you know it's coming usually. It's the time right after AF that I've found annoying this cycle. I had some cramping yesterday. Low temp today. strange for me at this place in my cycle.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No I'm positive so it's not that. 

Thanks ladies! I had a bit of a Google and I couldn't find much that I could understand, but it looks like it'd only be an issue if I needed blood again. Any blood I had would need to be AB+ and have this anti fya thingie. 

While I was in the hospital last week I was invited to have some tests for a clinical trial. Something about having thyroid antibodies in the blood (but a healthy thyroid) making it twice as likely that a pregnancy would end in miscarriage. 

Obviously as my week with blood is already heading I've got those bad boys too :dohh: it's a blind trial so I might end up with a placebo but it can't hurt so I think I'm gonna join the trial  

I lost three last week, but I'd gained those during my short pregnancy anyway so it didn't feel like a win. I was thinking I'd be the good kind of fat for the summer anyway too, now I'm frantically trying to shift some chub before my next bfp. I want a nice bump!


----------



## Kipod

Anti D is what you have when you are rh negative and your oh is rh positive and to avoid pregnancy issues you get a shot at 34 weeks I think. 
Anti fya is an antibody against a different kind of protein that is attached to red blood cells and not related to blood groups and rh. There is a difference between people in the type of FY protein present on their rbc so if you get a transfusion from someone with a different type you'll probably develop antibodies but as far as I know it's not supposed to cause issues with pregnancy


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm back after a weekend hiatus... FX for you ladies with the faint lines!

AFM - DH got home late last night. Yay!! Didn't wait to BD, either. Lol, we BD'd twice! Hahaha (sorry if tmi). Got a "high" fertility reading on opk this morning too... Usually I am "high" for 4 days before "peak" so I seem to be on track. Should Ov Sat. This is my first month temping too but my temps seem to stay relatively the same with a .1 degree difference. I'll have to find some time to attach my chart to my sig on here. I'm really hoping this will be our month. We won't have a shot at all in April because DH won't be back until May after these next two weeks home.

On a side note - a friend and I just signed up for the colour me rad 5k in August. She's never ran before so I am helping her train. Did 5k yesterday and 10k today and feeling great!


----------



## ajarvis

Good job Ninja ;) We do Rad every year as a family. Love it! My temps have been consistent and low recently. Should O this weekend. we shall see. GL!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja!!!! Glad to see you're back. Your temps look consistent so far, so that's good. Also great yoire trying it out! Hope it works for you too :) 

Good luck ladies, we need more Bfps :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

post miscarriage bleeding has stopped! now I'm just hoping i actually ovulate! :) fingers crossed


----------



## ajarvis

Good Luck Rhi Rhi!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's great Rhi Rhi. Good luck! 

I think I'm doing the Colour run in July. Not sure if it's a similar thing, it's excellent fun though


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies. 

I have a squinter on FRER at 8 DPO...remember when I said I wasn't going to test? :shrug:

Anyway - I am afraid it is an evap or indent since I have heard some negative chatter about FRER lately but I saw it before the time limit. I have a picture but it is really fuzzy because I dropped my phone...in the toilet...again :blush: and the lens has yet to dry out. I can't even really see the line on the pic but it is there with minimal effort in real life. It is just so faint I can't tell if there is pink. 

The FRER was taken with SMU - I didn't see anything obvious on the Wondfo I took with FMU. The next couple days will be long ones.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1836.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## wantingagirl

I think I can see but I'm not quite sure :thumbup: very difficult to make it. Argggggh they pics making me want to test now lol. Fx for you xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm on my phone so it's hard to see. fingers for you


----------



## Dandi

Fingers crossed for you OneMoreTime! I hope this your bfp, I can't wait to hear an update.

Yay RhiRhi! My post miscarriage bleeding just stopped yesterday. That was an experience unlike anything I've ever had and I'm so glad it's over. Are you going to start trying right away this month? 

I think I've decided I'm going to wait until at least one normal af, but I'm so anxious to actively ttc again. I never thought I'd say I'm jealous of the tww. Plus my sleep has been so unpredictable lately that I'm finding it hard to temp. My temps were have still been elevated though, so they aren't even making sense. I'm hoping all goes back to normal after af. I night start using opks again, though I had very little luck with them in the past.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dandi, I think i'm going to try again right away. As far as I can ascertain they only tel you to wait so they can date the pregnancy accurately. Easily solved by the first ultrasound though... hah. 

I think there is a good chance that I wont actually ovulate though until after my first normal af/cycle. No harm in try though ? If i just sit about i think i will go crazy.. even it's unlikely I think i want to be trying just to feel like i am doing something.

I know what you mean about the bleeding :hugs: It wasn't something I would like to do again. :/


----------



## ajarvis

Exciting Onemoretime!! I can't see it but that's exactly how my BFP started in Oct. I could see it NP IRL but not on a pic! Next day was definitely visible in pic. GL!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx one more time!!!

AFM my temp dropped even w me doubling my P yesterday and I feel like The :witch: is circling !! 
Took a FRER this AM BFN took a Onestep and there is a line my hubby got the wrong test it's blue dye so I don't trust it :shrug:
Hate having this back and fourth!! :nope:


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi my sleep was so erratic after my loss but has calmed down again now :thumbup: my hcg took I think 3-4 weeks for bfn but I had complications there was retained placenta. 

Sis4us so sorry boo hope she stays away! Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

I hear so much talk about blue dye tests, but I've never had an evap on any test ever. Blue dye was what gave me my BFP last time!


----------



## OneMore Time

*Rhi_Rhi *- I am so glad the bleeding has stopped. That was a big deal for me. It was the first piece of letting go of what wasn't meant to be. The bleeding was a reminder and I hated every second of it. 

*Dandi *- In hindsight, I am glad I didn't get pregnant that first cycle after the miscarriage. I was pissed that the Dr. told me to wait and we didn't prevent. My cycle started and I was a little sad but mostly relieved. I had a clean start, completely removed from the loss. You will have that BFP and a take home baby before you know it!

Also - I love your blog. I really enjoy reading through it - I feel like we could be buds chatting over coffee (or wine, whatever!). Your last post makes me want to start tearing down walls. We bought this house this past summer (built in 1830) and plan on loads of updating over time (LOTS of time). 

*Sis *- The waiting and the maybe-yes, maybe-no is brutal. It all puts me in such a mood. The blue dye tests are straight from hell, I will never buy another. I find them so hard to read. 


My phone completed drying...I really need to stop taking it in the bathroom, its like a water magnet. Anyway - below is a less blurry pic if you care to look - still hard to see. Excuse the cat, he feels free to nap wherever he sees fit...spoiled rotten. I am also catching a shadow on my second Wondfo of the day. It seems surreal - tomorrow will bring clarity one way of the other. 

Also - I am worried that posting these pictures is insensitive, especially to the newest of you since your experience is not as far removed as some of the rest of us. If my pics and line spotting are even a little bothersome, please say so and I will avoid it. I love this thread and don't want any bad feelings.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1870.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

One more time- If anything it's encouraging. The posts don't bother me :) 
Also I Think i can see something.. Best of luck ! I can't wait to be squinting at lines again :haha: I bet i won't be saying that in a month ! lol


----------



## Dandi

I think I can see something there! I'm still very fresh from my mmc, but I love seeing the test pics and hearing about where you all are with everything. Personally, it gives me hope and encouragement. =)

Thanks about the blog! If people are actually reading it, I should probably do a spell/grammar check more often, lol. Don't judge me based on my typos.


----------



## OneMore Time

I swore up and down that I would not test too early so I could avoid squinting. I blew that...now that I have broken the seal I will probably test (and squint) every time I use the bathroom. I am a serial tester - it has gotten worse with age. :shrug:


----------



## OneMore Time

Dandi said:


> Thanks about the blog! If people are actually reading it, I should probably do a spell/grammar check more often, lol. Don't judge me based on my typos.

I'll never judge...I hate spell checking. I do it when I have to, other times I just let the thoughts roll. I never spell checked a journal...blogs aren't much different, right?? :winkwink:


----------



## wantingagirl

OneMore Time said:


> *Rhi_Rhi *- I am so glad the bleeding has stopped. That was a big deal for me. It was the first piece of letting go of what wasn't meant to be. The bleeding was a reminder and I hated every second of it.
> 
> *Dandi *- In hindsight, I am glad I didn't get pregnant that first cycle after the miscarriage. I was pissed that the Dr. told me to wait and we didn't prevent. My cycle started and I was a little sad but mostly relieved. I had a clean start, completely removed from the loss. You will have that BFP and a take home baby before you know it!
> 
> Also - I love your blog. I really enjoy reading through it - I feel like we could be buds chatting over coffee (or wine, whatever!). Your last post makes me want to start tearing down walls. We bought this house this past summer (built in 1830) and plan on loads of updating over time (LOTS of time).
> 
> *Sis *- The waiting and the maybe-yes, maybe-no is brutal. It all puts me in such a mood. The blue dye tests are straight from hell, I will never buy another. I find them so hard to read.
> 
> 
> My phone completed drying...I really need to stop taking it in the bathroom, its like a water magnet. Anyway - below is a less blurry pic if you care to look - still hard to see. Excuse the cat, he feels free to nap wherever he sees fit...spoiled rotten. I am also catching a shadow on my second Wondfo of the day. It seems surreal - tomorrow will bring clarity one way of the other.
> 
> Also - I am worried that posting these pictures is insensitive, especially to the newest of you since your experience is not as far removed as some of the rest of us. If my pics and line spotting are even a little bothersome, please say so and I will avoid it. I love this thread and don't want any bad feelings.

I can defo see that hun and it defo has colour! From what I can see. I defo love seeing tests you girls are about the only ones I feel no jealousy over! Lol xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

OneMore Time said:


> I swore up and down that I would not test too early so I could avoid squinting. I blew that...now that I have broken the seal I will probably test (and squint) every time I use the bathroom. I am a serial tester - it has gotten worse with age. :shrug:

I'm a serial tester too hence the reason I am not going to test early this month! Famous last words! :haha: once I start I can't stop! Xxx


----------



## ajarvis

I still can't see it, but my work monitors aren't great. Will squint at it when i get home ;)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've really chilled out over the jealousy thing as times gone by (although I will confess to a little jealousy because I'm still bleeding :haha: ) 

I get really bitter over accidental pregnancies but I love people who want babies getting bfps. And I love looking at tests and having pg people around. It makes me feel hopeful  

Carl feels really positive about the thyroid antibody trial, he sees it as progress and maybe help for us. I just keep thinking that I now know I'll always be twice as likely to miscarry and I can't think past it. Think I'll find the research lady and let her know I'm joining the trial while I'm there for my scan on Friday.


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemore - I see something in the second picture!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooott. Fx for you!!!!


Can I have some opinions? I wanted to surprise Dh with a trip to the Caribbean at the end Of the month. I'd be 7 weeks and we would leave 2 days after my first OB appointment. I'm nervous and concerned, but part of me wants to get on with life and not live in fear. I figure whatever happens I can't change it either way. SO with that...do you think it's a good idea? Anyone travelled that esrly in pregnancy? 

Also, my first appt is April 2...soooo, worst case obviously is that I have another mc, meaning I woukd have to hope they could schedule me in for surgery on the 3rd before we leave. Is that completely morbid? That I'm preparing for that as a possibility? Ugh...it is, isn't it? Okay...well BEST case is that all is well and I enjoy the sun and food, sans drinks 2 days later! Positive thoughts. Positive thoughts. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dandi

Just do it! What happens, happens. If things go well, you'll celebrate with a lovely vacation. If things go badly, you'll relax,recoup, and keep your mind off of things with a lovely vacation.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think it sounds wonderful :hugs: 

I don't think we can help it, I know I've already "planned" my next mc. That's the reality we know. We stil do have to live as best we can though


----------



## OneMore Time

*wanting* - It is really ridiculous how many HPT's I have taken...I need a new hobby. :haha:

*ajarvis *- I can barely see it on the screen. I only know it's there because I am holding it in my hand - lol!
*
Pixie* - I have adjusted again to pregnant people unless they are around where I think I should be, then I still get a little bent out of shape. Accidental pregnancies, unwanted babies, mistreated kids...it all makes me want to lose my sh*!. 

I hope that the trial is a really great thing for you. It is only logical that, if a problem can be identified, then a solution can be created but I know it's not always that simple. Knowledge is power so the trial should be beneficial!

*Sunshine *- having traveled the road we've traveled, I think that your thoughts are normal. That being said, I am also an advocate of living every day, no matter what. You are robbing yourself blind if you stop doing great things because you are worried about what might or might not happen. This is true in all of life, not just this particular journey. I say go...go and enjoy every second of it!


----------



## sunshine2014

Exactly. It's hard to think like that, because I am a positive person, but when it's the only reality I've known so far --- mcs, it's hard not to plan for it in the back of my mind!


But agreed...living life is super important


----------



## ajarvis

Personally I'd go and hope for the best. There's nothing that can be done if you do miscarriage at 7 weeks anyways right? Plus chances are you'll be just fine and it can be baby's first vaca haha


----------



## NinjaPanda

Onemore - I can def see something. Yay!!

Afm - ok is still reading high. No surprise there. DH and I didn't bd though bc I was upset with him. Lol.... Maybe tonight, though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

onwmore I think I can see it and I can not see my own when I posted them :haha: I have all crossed for you and everyone else! 

I think posting test gives us all hope, that we will get pregnant again :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sunshine I would go too. You can't change the outcome and agree that early there isn't anything they would do for you at home compared to there. I hope that things go really well for you Hun! 

I got a higher temp today I'm assuming that it's signalling the progesterone rise that happens at 4-5 dpo! Only problem is now it can pretty much only go down now! :blush: I had green/yellow CM yesterday and day before and but none today and dry last night but after loo trip I had congealed quite thick white CM 

Xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ladies I caved and took a test this morning - BFN! I'm only 8dpo and I knew it would be neg. Why did I CAVE?! So early.


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwww Kozmic. It's okay, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## wantingagirl

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies I caved and took a test this morning - BFN! I'm only 8dpo and I knew it would be neg. Why did I CAVE?! So early.

I do that too I'm itching to test and only 5dpo :haha: but I know once I start I can't stop. Good thing this month is I'm skint til payday so I can't buy any. I binned a load of ic's too :dohh: but uh oh I found another stash lol who knew I had so many but can't bin them now as I have no others! I'm going to try and only test if my chart looks good and if I don't get my usual spotting. That's my plan now but who knows what will happen at 8-9dpo I'm using all my willpower not to.


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok so I figured what the point in TTC without a bit of testing it's part of the fun! :haha: totally going back on what I sed! :rofl: but I also don't want to drive myself crazy I'm itching to test tho lol. So how long should I hold out for? Although deep down I think there is no chance this is the month!! :wacko:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think you need to hold out till at least 9dpo :haha: 

What's ttc without a bit of obsessive testing lol


----------



## NinjaPanda

Happy Thursday, ladies! I am in a really good mood for some reason today and I want to spread the joy, even though waiting for Ov is killing me this week! Lol.... Seeing all the bops from you ladies is getting me antsy  haha, it's going to be an even longer TWW. I'm a million times less stressed these past few weeks though than I have been in the past while which feels so good! Hope you all are having just as wonderful days!


----------



## sunshine2014

I agree the tww is all about POas every day haha.

Hope our current twwers get some answers soon. I hope it flies by!!! 

Jtink - hope you're doing ok, haven't seen you on here for awhile. 

Ninja - hope Dh didn't drive you crazy today and you got some Bding in lol. How long is he home for? 

Everyone else. Hi :)


----------



## sunshine2014

lol wanting ---I'd say 10. But I will totally squint for you if you want lol


----------



## ajarvis

OK. So brown spotting yesterday. Pink and brown today. little bit of a temp increase this am. Only DTD last night cause I've been feeling blah. Apparently this could be ovulation bleeding and can be a sign of high fertility!? I have watery CM which is considered fertile and a fair amount. Feel "wet" (Sorry tmi) all day. Going to DTD again tonight even with feeling blah just in case but this would be like 7 days early! lol. I sure hope it doesn't mean ovulation is done and I missed it!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Holy crap! The weirdest thing just happened to me just now.... Sorry if it's tmi but when I went to the bathroom and wiped, I just got a massive glob of super stretchy ewcm. This has never happened to me before. Opk read "high" today but I told DH to hurry his butt home right now so we can get some serious BDing here. Lmao. He's currently at monster-in-laws house helping her with a computer issue... And here I was planning on going for a late night run. 

And thanks sunshine.... We talked it out yesterday and DTD last night. Lol, I'm not wasting the precious little chance we have for ttc this week. He's home for one more week. His schedule is 6 weeks on (and inAB), 2 weeks off.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> OK. So brown spotting yesterday. Pink and brown today. little bit of a temp increase this am. Only DTD last night cause I've been feeling blah. Apparently this could be ovulation bleeding and can be a sign of high fertility!? I have watery CM which is considered fertile and a fair amount. Feel "wet" (Sorry tmi) all day. Going to DTD again tonight even with feeling blah just in case but this would be like 7 days early! lol. I sure hope it doesn't mean ovulation is done and I missed it!

I got that before ovulation this cycle and lots of ewcm think you got the timing in ok either way so do not worry see what temps do tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis - Woot! That sounds good to me. Don't worry about O'ing esrly, I changed a huge amount after first mc. It took 4 months for me to figure it out. And one after temping. Hope this is it! 

Ninja - glad you had a crazy blunt sign lol. Als sounds like Dh is taking the high road with your inlaws so that's great. Good for him. Also 2 weeks is amazing :) enjoy! 

Afm I'm same old same old. Still paranoid haha. After a bit of a scare yesterday I'm feeling better today. Exhausted, nauseous and nervous are thhe best words to describe me. Oh and Rught now I'm sitting funny, with my legs up to one side on the chair and I sneezed and it REALLY hurt my side. Ugh. Hoping it's just my awkward sitting position and not a relation to my new found obsession - ectoptic. I will make this out alive and sane, right ladies?? Promise? lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

ajarvis said:


> OK. So brown spotting yesterday. Pink and brown today. little bit of a temp increase this am. Only DTD last night cause I've been feeling blah. Apparently this could be ovulation bleeding and can be a sign of high fertility!? I have watery CM which is considered fertile and a fair amount. Feel "wet" (Sorry tmi) all day. Going to DTD again tonight even with feeling blah just in case but this would be like 7 days early! lol. I sure hope it doesn't mean ovulation is done and I missed it!

Before getting pregnant I had this every month and wonder if it is related to ovulation too - I used to joke to DH that my body was trying to trick me into getting knocked up as we weren't trying...but then I did get pregnant! Will be very curious to see if it comes back and will be logging it this time!


----------



## ajarvis

You'll get there Sunshine! Early pregnancy can be hard!

Good sign Ninja! Hope you get the egg :) 

For me kinda kicking myself this morning. I had a few drinks yesterday - all coolers 5% and a beer and a bit - so total of 5.5 or so drinks. temp at 5am was 36.41 - two hours later it was 36.38. Either one of those temps shows FF that I O'd on the 17th - the day before the spotting like I was afraid of. DTD on the 15th and the 18th. So around O anyways. That's kinda helpful I guess. ha. My question is which temp should I chart? I think the lower one is more accurate cause of the drinks. But I have no idea how much alcohol effects it - if a .2(celsius) jump could be because of the alcohol alone? I drank lots of water with it if that makes a difference. I have dashed crosshairs right now. and it says I'm 3DPO? Soooo not sure what to do lol. Or think for that matter!


----------



## jtink28

hey guys - 

thanks for thinking about me sunshine. all is well with me. 99% sure i'm not pregnant this month, which is fine. maybe it will happen next cycle and i'll have a brand-new baby for christmas :) i was very sick last week - i had my remicade infusion on friday and the next day came down with a terrible head cold. i just got back to the gym yesterday! terrible!

my son is keeping me very busy - he'll be 2 on april 30th, so i'm starting to plan his birthday party. i can't believe he'll be 2 soon. how did that happen??

currently cd 23, and that's nice, because it shows that last month's 21 day cycle was a fluke. whew! i don't think i could have handled 21 day cycles. 

congrats to all the bfp's!! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

So, I have a question for you ladies that chart. I'm new to charting so sorry if this is a dumb question. Lol. This morning I got a "peak" reading on my opk and with my cm being what it was yesterday, I am pretty darn sure it's accurate but I still haven't gotten crosshairs on my chart yet.... Is that something I need to manually put in or is it supposed to show up automatically? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja -- I'm not sure I completely understand what you mean but I believe you'll get crosshairs after 3 days of high temps and once ff predicts O date. I see you have 2, so my guess would be tomorrow if it stays high you'll see crosshairs. Mine were dashed for awhile but eventually went solid. 

Ajarvis - I had that happen as well, I would still take your first temp. Unless you're able to do the adjustment calculation That people don't recommend. Maybe take one that's in the middle. I probably would lol. It won't mess up your chart too much! Especially if they're similar.

Temporarily back on fb, Dh has some career related news and I need to tell family..... And also for you Shona ;) haha.


----------



## ajarvis

Ninja I'd think if you see a rise tomorrow or steady high temp it'll give you crosshairs. I think. I'm definitely no expert lol. 

Sunshine I tried playing around with it even as low as 36.25 gives me crosshairs. So I'm guessing it's right? Hopefully temp will stay up and I can go with that :p Also hope I didn't miss it. What crappy timing to not be feeling well. oh well. Only time will tell I guess. But I did enter my info into a couple more apps and they both say I am not fertile until starting today!? - Ovia and ovuview. Is FF the best one? I didn't even know there were others til today ha


----------



## wantingagirl

Did anyone on here add me onto FB xx


----------



## ajarvis

the facebook group?


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep x


----------



## ajarvis

Oh. Not sure. I can add you if you send me your email address.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Yep x

Did you get a friend request or something :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Lol Amanda it's Shona I've been on FB for ages. I mean someone added me to FB and I don't know if it's someone that from here that wants to bd added to the group as don't know who they are xx


----------



## ajarvis

ah lol. I thought you were already on, but I am at work so I couldn't go double check the username :p


----------



## NinjaPanda

Stupid hubby.... I got my peak reading today and he's not in the mood cuz he says he had a bad day but won't tell me what happened. *sigh* I need to grumble and be sad so I'm getting it off my chest here! Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwwww man. That sucks ninja. Can you make him? HHaha.


----------



## KozmikKitten

OK ladies - I got BFN on dollar store tests on 8, 9, 10, 11 dpo. But I got BFP on frer on 10dpo with afternoon pee. Could I be pregnant and just not showing up on the dollar store test? Even though I took the frer yesterday afternoon and the dollar store today with fmu?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Koumiss - From what I understand from what my monster in-law has said in the past.... Any line, doesn't matter what time of day is a positive. She's a nurse practitioner. 

Sunshine - well actually, late last night we were watching a movie and I fell asleep. He woke me up for a late night bd session even though he still wasn't in the best mood. Guess he knew how important it was to me bc I told him the opk said I was ovulating but wasn't going to push him if he wasn't up for it. 

My chart still doesn't show crosshairs (I also didn't decide to start trying to chart till cd 6, so that may have something to do with it) but I'm going to assume based on all the signs that either yesterday or the day before when I got that big glob of super stretchy ewcm was my Ov date. Thus, let the TWW commence! Do any of you bd during your TWW? I'm almost scared to but don't think I could refrain myself from it since I only see hubby every 6weeks... Lol


----------



## Dandi

Kozmik, if you got a BFP on a FRER, I'd say you're pregnant! :)


----------



## jtink28

kozmik, a line is a line. let's see that + frer! :) plus, the $ store ones are crap. i hate them!


----------



## sunshine2014

Kozmic I agree....a line is a line. Although I'm a huge supporter of cheapie tests lol, my Dr and my Dh both insist they are the same, it's just marketing. I'm going to assume if you did it on a cheap one tomorrow you'd see another line. But I could be wrong. I've only ever used those though, except once when I was 5 days late I used a FRER lol So yay!!!!!! Can you post it? I love looking at tests! 

Ninja -- yay!!!! I didn't take my temp for the first 7 days last mont and it still gave me crosshairs, so I'm not sure why. But I'd say trust the other signs your body gave instead, so yay for tww.


----------



## NDH

Komzi I would definitely trust a frer line if it came up within the time limit.

I used to be a fan of cheapies but the past year I haven't had much success with them at all - so many evaps, and then this time getting such a faint line at 6+4 when the frer was darker than the control.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hoping it works.

Although the pic was taken today after test dried, the line was there when I checked the test after 4 minutes. I am planning to take another frer on Monday morning. I have one more dollar store test for tomorrow.


----------



## jtink28

i would disregard the cheapie and go with the frer. congrats kozmik!


----------



## Dandi

I definitely see it on the FRER. Congrats!

AFM, my temp finally deopped down to pre-mc/pre-ov levels today. That one simple thing is such a relief, like my body is finally getting back to normal. Can't wait for to af to make her appearance!


----------



## CelticNiamh

KozmikKitten said:


> View attachment 853869
> 
> 
> Hoping it works.
> 
> Although the pic was taken today after test dried, the line was there when I checked the test after 4 minutes. I am planning to take another frer on Monday morning. I have one more dollar store test for tomorrow.

I can see it on the Frer for sure! aren't they more sensitive oh FX it is the start of your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My last bfp started just like that. It took about a week for it to get as dark as the control line. It's very obvious though, even in a pic. Congrats!


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm defo seeing the line on both of them! Defo pregnant congrats! 

Dandi that's great news! Glad things are getting back to Normal 

I feel worse today than I did yesterday a bit more sicky again a sore head. I've had dull cramps today. Most of yesterday had distinctively sharp pulling pain low down right handside in pelvis and a little this morning. Last night when got up to go to the loo and this morning I had a sharp pain in the same area and I've had a little backache. Restless legs and a little tired today exhausted last night went up to lay down in bed at 10am :wacko:

Will be testing 10dpo that's not too early do you think? In a way I'm too scared to xx


----------



## wantingagirl

FF ses this cycle is only a 26 day one which I don't get :shrug:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks everyone! Here's hoping this one is sticky cuz I dont think I could handle 3 mc's in a row. :(
I took another dollar store test today and it was bfn. I will take another frer tomorrow morning to hopefully see progression between Fri and Mon tests.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohhhhhh wanting!!! Remember when I was exhausted at 8dlo and had a 2 hour nap?? Lol you guys said it was a sign!!! It was for Niamh as well. 

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just a quick update AF showed after a long LP :nope:

Congrats everyone w BFPs


----------



## OneMore Time

Hi girls - I will post more when I have more time but for now this. I am super scared - excited I think but definitely scared.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1922.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemore - that line looks great!!!!!! And your temps! Congrats! 

Awww sorry sis4us. that sucks. :( 

I can't stay awake. For real. I slep from 8:30pm last night until 9am today. Was up for 5 hours then passed out for a 2 hour nap. Now I'm in bed and want to force myself to get up and do stuff, but I can't. I really hope I can stay up until at least 9 tonight. This is insane.


----------



## CelticNiamh

OneMore Time said:


> Hi girls - I will post more when I have more time but for now this. I am super scared - excited I think but definitely scared.

OH congrats onemore :hugs: it is supper scary and exciting all in one :hugs: healthy and happy 9 moths to you 

sis4u so sorry for af :hugs: fx you get your bfp and a Christmas baby 
:flower:

wanting still crossing my fingers for you :hugs:

Sunshine I seem to have those naps everyday now :haha:

KozmikKitten I can not wait to see your test tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats onemore! I am loving seeing all these lines!!!  it's helping keep my spirits up and positive during this new TWW. ^.^


----------



## NDH

congrats OneMoreTime!

Sis I'm sorry AF toyed with you :(


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats kozmik and onemoretime! 

I definitely see the line on the frer kozmik! Its I nice seeing so many bfp!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats onemore! I am in the same boat...super scared. Hoping for a happy and healthy nine months for you!!

I will post a pic tomorrow of the new frer next to the friday one. Hoping for a good progression! Thanks all of you wonderful ladies for the encouragement!


----------



## jumpingo

i feel like i am a silent stalker:ninja: around here most of the time, but, add me to the list of excited but super f'ing scared people...

10dpo.:shock:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7664mar10dpo1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sunshine2014

Yay for all the Bfps!!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news jumpingo! Really excited for you!!


----------



## NDH

There must be something in the water! Hoping for sticky rainbow beans for everyone :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

thanks Kozmik, and to you too!
definitely something in the water!:winkwink:
drink up folks, drink up!!:haha:


----------



## Dandi

Yay for all the BFPs! Congrats ladies, so exciting and encouraging!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Congrats Jumpingo!!!

All you ladies need to send the rest of us some of that water!  today I felt bad cuz I had a glass of wine when we went for dinner at monster-in-law's house tonight. I know I'm only 2 dpo but I felt a little guilty. Lol.... Oh yeah, DH and monster in-law are on somewhat good terms atm bc sister in-law is now rebelling against their mom and so her fury has been re-directed momentarily.


----------



## jumpingo

thanks ninja! 

and do NOT feel guilty about a glass of wine! if i was at my OWN mother's house i'd probably have 4 or 5!:roll::haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

So excited all these bfp its great news :happydance: now babies stick tight, grow strong :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats everyone :) 

Sorry sis4u :hugs:

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah get me some of that water too!


----------



## sunshine2014

It's definitely the water lol. Love it.


----------



## OneMore Time

Holy moly ladies - look at all these new beans. This thread is a lucky one indeed. I am not a religous person but I will be doing a lot of praying - somebody, somewhere has to be listening, right?

For all of you still waiting for your BFP, they are coming. Just keep hanging on. What is meant to be will always find a way. 

I took a test this morning that made my heart sink, it was so light. I took it mid stream catch. I took another about an hour and a half later, dipping in a cup instead. I can't believe the difference. Below is yesterdays test as well as both of todays. I will never use mid stream catch again.

I hope everyone had a great weekend and that your Monday is swift and painless. :flower:
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1941.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ajarvis

oh wow another one :D Congrats jumpingo!!!

Wishing for a happy and healthy pregnancy for all of you!

AFM FF changed my o day again lol. I'm now 6DPO. If I ovulated on CD 9 though there's not much hope for a BFP this month. Plus if I have a 21 day cycle that will be my shortest ever! I'm still going to try and wait til easter weekend to test. Unless something makes me feel otherwise. Way to much wine this weekend as well. so need to get back to my healthy running/eating!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats OneMoreTime!!! March has truly been lucky for this thread. =)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still testing positive from my m/c.... what a slow process. ughh. hopefully i ovulate next month at least....


----------



## KozmikKitten

Unfortunately looks like a chemical for me. :( 

Took another frer with fmu today and bfn.

Top test is 10dpo and bottom is today 13dpo. AF due Wed but will probably be late because of this.

Looks like you cant really see the line on the top test but its the same test I posted a couple days ago.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 23


----------



## OneMore Time

*Kozmik *- I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you for a few more days. I feel like I still see a line on the bottom test...it's tough because it's a little blurry but I think I see it. I hate that you have to feel this anxiety. :hugs:

*Rhi_Rhi *- Testing out the MC was very hard...so frustrating. Remind me - how long ago was your loss and did you have a D&C? 


I just went to find a PAL thread and I can't do it yet. I am afraid to commit and I kinda feel like I'm being unfaithful to this thread. I am really comfortable with this group. 

If I spent as much time on homework as I do on these boards, I would never be behind again. Priorities I guess...:shrug:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I really think mine stayed positive for about 7 weeks last time. I did have trouble with things going back to normal though, I think I had weekly scans for about 5 weeks. 

I haven't even bothered to test yet, it's not even been 2 weeks yet and my bleeding has got a second wind today :-( got bad stomach ache too and I'm getting pretty cheesed off! 

One more time I live seeing bfp ladies, stick around a while  the pal groups are really supportive though - or at least the October rainbows were a lovely bunch.


----------



## sunshine2014

How many bfp are we at now?? Was I the first for March? I think I tested March10.... Then I believe Niamh was next. We should keep track somehow! So lucky. 

Stick babies stick. 

Onemore - I totslly feel the same way. I'm not joining any group just yet! One day at a time, and you ladies are great lol


----------



## jtink28

i'm definitely out this month. crampy and yucky feeling and today is cd 26. bfn today on frer, even though i know, deep down, this month isn't it for me. 

congrats on all the bfp's this month! so exciting.

i am probably going to take a small break from fb and bnb for a few days - it's probably hormones, but i'm feeling very emotionally fragile about this whole TTC thing, and i don't want to become bitter and angry. so i'm going to take a break and just wait for AF and gather my wits. 

when i come back i hope to see more bfps! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sorry to hear, jtink.... I totally understand how you feel. I try to do the same thing every time AF comes.

Afm - I just was wondering.... Post ov, what exactly do you look for when you are temping? This is my first time. Yesterday it had shot up big time and only went down .1 degree today. Are they supposed to stay up?


----------



## ajarvis

I believe they need to stay up .2 above coverline. FF is probably waiting for more info to say you O'd because of that one temp with the open circle.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja your chart looks good so far. You're just looking for all temps post O to be higher than pre O. Theyll still go up and down but the average should be higher. But ajarvis is right, once there is a few more temps ff wil be able to predict O. 

Jtink - I hear ya! Take your time. Fb and bnb will be there when you're ready.


----------



## wantingagirl

Jtink so sorry I've done the same before take all the time you need Hun :hugs:

Sunshine I think so - maybe Niamh can add every one first page and who is pregnant etc. that way we can keep track? 

As for what u sed about tiredness I only felt that one night then the next morning. I feel out this month. 

Onemoretime I wouldn't be going on groups yet either I'm superstitious but have heard they are really nice and don't know how everyone else feels sure the same? But wouldn't want the group to start dispersing anyway would love everyone to stay together for the long haul :thumbup: :)

Kozmik - I hope everything works out for you and it's not a chemical :hugs:

Ajarvis how frustrating, good luck this cycle I hope we both get our bfps soon! I feel so gets not drinking for ages now feel like I have so much more energy 

Rhi rhi sorry Hun, my cycles took ages to go back to normal but I ended up with a d&c for retained placenta, I hope things go back to normal for you quickly xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil_Pixie said:


> I really think mine stayed positive for about 7 weeks last time. I did have trouble with things going back to normal though, I think I had weekly scans for about 5 weeks.
> 
> I haven't even bothered to test yet, it's not even been 2 weeks yet and my bleeding has got a second wind today :-( got bad stomach ache too and I'm getting pretty cheesed off!
> 
> One more time I live seeing bfp ladies, stick around a while  the pal groups are really supportive though - or at least the October rainbows were a lovely bunch.

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Wanting - my tiredness was only the one day! Then I felt fine lol. Just a random exhausted day.

Todsy is the first day I haven't needed a nap In a week. Yay!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Wanting - my tiredness was only the one day! Then I felt fine lol. Just a random exhausted day.
> 
> Todsy is the first day I haven't needed a nap In a week. Yay!!!

Oooooooh just stop it :haha: I know I'm definitely not I feel normal lol xx


----------



## ajarvis

Wanting I never "feel" pregnant right away. Last time only thing I felt was my boobs were a bit heavier when I bent over so I tested the next day lol. No "symptoms" until a couple weeks later!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanting that is a good idea, I might do that tomorrow when I am more awake :hugs:

would anyone who has got there BFP let me know 

I am so sorry I am not posting more been a long day and I am so tired think I am heading to bed as soon as lo tonight


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> Wanting I never "feel" pregnant right away. Last time only thing I felt was my boobs were a bit heavier when I bent over so I tested the next day lol. No "symptoms" until a couple weeks later!

Mmmmmm....... I certainly felt pregnant last month :haha: I feel pretty much fine the sharp pains yesterday have gone, pretty dry all 2ww no sickness except that one day eating fine less headaches than normal. Achy bb's before but not so much now. All pointing to af coming :haha:no green CM since 4dpo achy legs no longer here really. Got yellowy ewcm yesterday but nothing since. Temp did go up a bit see tomorrow. 



CelticNiamh said:


> Wanting that is a good idea, I might do that tomorrow when I am more awake :hugs:
> 
> would anyone who has got there BFP let me know
> 
> I am so sorry I am not posting more been a long day and I am so tired think I am heading to bed as soon as lo tonight

:thumbup:

Hunni don't worry I know how exhausting it is never mind looking after lots of kiddies too! Hope your ok 

Xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I realised a trend in my last pregnancy. I'm fairly sure I get pregnancy related eczema. Certainly my last two pregnancies before I've even tested I get a rotten rash on my boobs. In fact last time that was the only reason I tested. I knew I'd had it before but it took me a good hour to remember when. As soon as I realised I'd asked the midwife about it I had to run out and get a test :haha: 

Now I think it'll take the wondering out of the tww. No rash, no pregnancy lol.


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil_Pixie said:


> I realised a trend in my last pregnancy. I'm fairly sure I get pregnancy related eczema. Certainly my last two pregnancies before I've even tested I get a rotten rash on my boobs. In fact last time that was the only reason I tested. I knew I'd had it before but it took me a good hour to remember when. As soon as I realised I'd asked the midwife about it I had to run out and get a test :haha:
> 
> Now I think it'll take the wondering out of the tww. No rash, no pregnancy lol.

My restless legs have come back again :dohh: it would be good to just feel nothing then bam test date negative or positive lol! My signs last month were the same as my bfp in November :wacko:

Xx


----------



## jumpingo

*OneMoreTime and wanting *, i went against the worrier in me and actually made the December Rainbows group.:shock: 

_"Today, I am pregnant. I have no reason to believe this is not my rainbow. I am happy and baby is healthy."_ repeeeeeaaattt after meeeeeee:wacko::haha:

*Kozmik*, i hope baby's just a slow starter and catches up!:hugs:

*Lil_Pixie*, you KNOW you're not going to get it this time now!:haha: you'll be one of those people who is like, "well, AF is late...MAYBE i should test...?:shrug:" and BAM!!:winkwink:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha that's true! Actually that'd be awsome, it's only a few inches long but I swear it's the itchiest little f*$#ker :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil_Pixie said:


> Haha that's true! Actually that'd be awsome, it's only a few inches long but I swear it's the itchiest little f*$#ker :rofl:

:haha:

When we least expect it!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> *OneMoreTime and wanting *, i went against the worrier in me and actually made the December Rainbows group.:shock:
> 
> _"Today, I am pregnant. I have no reason to believe this is not my rainbow. I am happy and baby is healthy."_ repeeeeeaaattt after meeeeeee:wacko::haha:
> 
> *Kozmik*, i hope baby's just a slow starter and catches up!:hugs:
> 
> *Lil_Pixie*, you KNOW you're not going to get it this time now!:haha: you'll be one of those people who is like, "well, AF is late...MAYBE i should test...?:shrug:" and BAM!!:winkwink:

Good girl :thumbup: where Hun I can't find it? 

Hope you will all stay here too tho! Xx


----------



## jumpingo

it's on the pregnancy after loss forum, tentatively called Rainbows Due December 2015


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwwwww jump, we didn't make the same month. Oh well!! We're close lol.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welp, if I were to symptom spot I would say holy crap I am freaking tired..... Just napped for a couple hours. Unfortunately, I probably have my student to thank for that one.... Hooray for kids with Oppositional Defiance Disorder! Lol. Just needed to get that out of my system.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wanting I am grand was just so tired yesterday, guess that is what happens when you wake at 6 am and get up I was thinking sure I will be able to get a nap in the afternoon but little did I know I would be spending the day with DH in hospital :dohh: not sorry we went, but I am glad he is ok :flower: up early again today but not so bad 7 am is better :flower:

jumpingo love your positivity I must remember that mantra :hugs: love the december thread! I like ''December rainbow snowflakes'' :winkwink: just saying like LOL not that it is up to me I am due in November but will be a stalker cause we are only a week or so apart that is not much really 

Kozmik I am still crossing my fingers for you :hugs: hope that test gets darker


----------



## jumpingo

i feel like i'm not being positive per se, but just running faster than the negative thoughts. er, pushing them out like old japanese ladies on a crowded subway at rush hour (you wouldn't believe!!:haha:) i'm just trying SO hard to push every other possible negative thought out and just repeat the same couple things over and over (if you could hear my internal monologue you'd be SO bored!!). trust me, those negative thoughts are there:dohh: also, i'm still only 2 days into being pregnant, so they haven't had a chance to surface yet. i'm sure they will. but. not. today.[-X haha

and actually, more than being positive, i am totally letting myself be in denial!:haha::huh: basically, i am pretending i'm not pregnant. i'm just not drinking or eating deli meat. otherwise, i'm acting and pretending as if NOTHING has changed. i haven't even put the positive HPTs in FF so it's still telling me, "don't test yet":rofl: but yeah, that's my mode of operation and i'm gonna do that until...well, i don't know what! HA!


----------



## OneMore Time

Based on LMP, I will be due Nov. 30. Based on FF O date I will be due Dec. 1. One day doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things but it does give me a pregnancy group identity crisis. :haha:


----------



## NDH

If I'm due within a the first and last 3-4 days of a month I join both groups ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Maybe make it just 2015 Winter Snowflakes so it can be a few months Nov dec Jan!! Just a thought !! GL everyone

I'm starting Femara Today and getting a Mani Pedi Dentist Tomorrow and Tatt this weekend ;)


----------



## wantingagirl

Winter might be a good idea? 

ASFM I will tentatively be stalking if that's not weird :haha: ??? 

I feel like I will be around here for the long haul! Lol might even start talking to myself :rofl:


----------



## OneMore Time

Sis4Us said:


> Maybe make it just 2015 Winter Snowflakes so it can be a few months Nov dec Jan!!

I really like this. Maybe even 2015 Rainbow Snowflakes. This would cover a bunch of months and we could hang together for the duration. I just know all of you still waiting will have those BFP's soon! :flower:

If someone here is clever (and it is not me) we could have a rainbow colored snowflake in our signature. The idea behind the rainbow baby is truly beautiful to me. That being said - we don't have to go the rainbow route...just an idea.


----------



## jumpingo

i already have a request in to someone who makes awesome ones for a logo, when the time comes:thumbup: and will go about changing the group to be something Winter, in the morning. must get to bed though! i hate the time difference - things start to happen when i have to go to bed:brat:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thank you so much Celtic for being so positive! I appreciate the vibes. 
I did, however, wake up to AF like spotting (and she's due tomorrow) so I think I'm definitely out. Had a full-on cry session last night with hubby. 

I do love the idea of the winter rainbow forum, so that if (when!) I get the BFP I can still hang with all you lovely ladies!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ohh I love the idea of a few months included...... I don't wanna meet new people, I like YOU people!! Hahaha. Jk. :haha:

Im also completely in denial. I JUST looked at my possible due date yesterday. I think that's the way that works for me right now. While I am trying to stay positive, I think I need to remain in limbo until my appointment next week. Then once I know one way or another, I'll be able to adjust accordingly. :) that's all I can do.

Jump - OMG, that little pouty rainbow dancing man. Love. 

Kozmik, I am so sorry to hear this, your rainbow is coming. I know it. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

OneMore Time said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Maybe make it just 2015 Winter Snowflakes so it can be a few months Nov dec Jan!!
> 
> I really like this. Maybe even 2015 Rainbow Snowflakes. This would cover a bunch of months and we could hang together for the duration. I just know all of you still waiting will have those BFP's soon! :flower:
> 
> If someone here is clever (and it is not me) we could have a rainbow colored snowflake in our signature. The idea behind the rainbow baby is truly beautiful to me. That being said - we don't have to go the rainbow route...just an idea.Click to expand...

I think rather than winter I think something like 2015 rainbow snowflakes would be awesome if everyone else likes that and thinks it's a good idea? I think hopefully we will all get our bfps this year and we can follow the rest of the girls till then? Means we can all stick together :) it's such a lovely group and it means lady's already pregnant too can be on the group also. I love something to do with rainbows as it really signify our journey xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi Ladies. Hope you's don't mind me popping by. I notice a few of your usernames from around, some from the October Owls Thread. I don't know where I fit on the forum atm.

I took tablets to induce miscarriage yesterday after sac stopped growing at 5/6 weeks ( I should have been 11 weeks ish this week). Process itself was great all things expected. I think I got off lightly. It all passed without too much of a hitch and today I feel great. My bleeding is currently minimal, way less than your average period.

We will be TTC ASAP. Honestly, I'll be so disappointed if I'm not pregnant by the end of April. I've fallen pregnant within two weeks of trying with my two girls and the wee bean we just lost. 

Hope everyone gets their precious little rainbows soon :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

sunshine2014 said:


> Ohh I love the idea of a few months included...... I don't wanna meet new people, I like YOU people!! Hahaha. Jk. :haha:
> 
> Im also completely in denial. I JUST looked at my possible due date yesterday. I think that's the way that works for me right now. While I am trying to stay positive, I think I need to remain in limbo until my appointment next week. Then once I know one way or another, I'll be able to adjust accordingly. :) that's all I can do.
> 
> Jump - OMG, that little pouty rainbow dancing man. Love.
> 
> Kozmik, I am so sorry to hear this, your rainbow is coming. I know it. :hugs:

2015 covers all this year incase some of us take a while and means we can all keep going together I don't wanna meet new people either :brat: :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

I like the multi month idea as well!


----------



## wantingagirl

KozmikKitten said:


> Thank you so much Celtic for being so positive! I appreciate the vibes.
> I did, however, wake up to AF like spotting (and she's due tomorrow) so I think I'm definitely out. Had a full-on cry session last night with hubby.
> 
> I do love the idea of the winter rainbow forum, so that if (when!) I get the BFP I can still hang with all you lovely ladies!

Hunni I am so so sorry. I do know though that sunshine is right we will get our rainbows soon. It will be our time. I hope your ok you know where we are xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh I've just realised after I commented that winter would cover all of 2015 anyway :rofl:

And even if we aren't due til 2016 as I will prob be and some others I'm sure we can all still stick together xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Help!!!!!! I woke up today not feeling as nauseous :((( I know I shoukdnt complain but I can't help but be worried. Like if I've been a 8 all week, today I'm a 2.
I know Symptoms come and go, but I should only be 6 weeks today. Trying not to freak out and cry.


----------



## Dandi

Natasha, I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm glad things went as well as could be expected. :hugs: This firefly group has welcomed in a few us from the October Owls group and everyone here is just lovely and so supportive.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Natasha2605 said:


> Hi Ladies. Hope you's don't mind me popping by. I notice a few of your usernames from around, some from the October Owls Thread. I don't know where I fit on the forum atm.
> 
> I took tablets to induce miscarriage yesterday after sac stopped growing at 5/6 weeks ( I should have been 11 weeks ish this week). Process itself was great all things expected. I think I got off lightly. It all passed without too much of a hitch and today I feel great. My bleeding is currently minimal, way less than your average period.
> 
> We will be TTC ASAP. Honestly, I'll be so disappointed if I'm not pregnant by the end of April. I've fallen pregnant within two weeks of trying with my two girls and the wee bean we just lost.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their precious little rainbows soon :hugs:

I am sorry for your loss but you are very welcome here your in the right place :hugs:



sunshine2014 said:
 

> Help!!!!!! I woke up today not feeling as nauseous :((( I know I shoukdnt complain but I can't help but be worried. Like if I've been a 8 all week, today I'm a 2.
> I know Symptoms come and go, but I should only be 6 weeks today. Trying not to freak out and cry.

I know Sunshine it is scary when that happens but it is normal they say our hormones rise we adjust feel a little better then they rise again and we feel yuck all over again it could very well hit you later, but I so understand 6 weeks will be my scary week and I will prob be a right mess as I will worry if I do not feel very sick but I do remember from my last rainbow he is 12 now my MS did that eased off then came back :hugs:

remember ''today you are pregnant and all is well''


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome Natasha! Sorry you are able to join us. GL to you, but please don't put pressure on yourself to be pregnant again in April. MC can change your cycle immensely! 

Sunshine symptoms do come and go. You're still pregnant! I feel ya though I want to be puking til I feel the next one kick!

What's the earliest due date that we have? Could we do an Oct -January type thread? Or just rename a thread Firefly rainbows in general so it encompasses all that come from this thread?


----------



## Dandi

That's what another group that I'm a part of did. They created a phase 2 page so that everyone from the original board could all be bump buddies together. Pretty cute idea.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Natasha, welcome! So sorry you have to be here but there are some great ladies around. Like ajarvis said, don't put too much pressure on yourself. That could make ttc more difficult.

Ajarvis - I love your idea for having a firefly rainbows thread. That way we can all stick together! Btw, how is your tww going so far?

AFM, so far I am happy and trying very hard to remain stress-free in this tww. Yesterday was tough. One of my students has been giving me a run for my money lately. I am happy with how my temps look so far though. Fx they stay up the way they are!


----------



## OneMore Time

ajarvis said:


> I feel ya though I want to be puking til I feel the next one kick!

Yup...pretty much! Other than being sleepy and a little off in the belly, I feel normal and I'm hating it right now. 

*Kozmik *- I am so sorry. I really hoped this would go the other way for you. Your time is coming. :hugs:

*Natasha* - Sorry you have to be here but glad you found us. It is a tremendous group! :hugs:

Firefly Rainbows...I like it! 

For the record - I don't want to meet new people either. :winkwink:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi Natasha :hugs: I'd much rather you'd have got to stay with the owls but it's so lovely to see you :hugs: 

Bleeding has stopped for a whole day :dance: it feels so nice. As someone else said I hate what the mc bleeding represented and I so so hope it's gone for good. 

I love the idea of winter rainbows and of firefly rainbows (even if I wasn't an original firefly lol) I definitely think it would be great for the pal group to be inclusive. It's so sad when people get left behind.


----------



## sunshine2014

Yeah!! I don't want to split up lol


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Kozmik :hugs:!!!

Welcome Natasha so sorry u find Ur way here but welcome!!

Started my Femara FX FX we don't need a IUI since we got 2 BFPs last Year w out hope to get a rainbow for Xmas !!! Since Celtic got her BFP I'm probably the old lady and will be waiting FOREVER !! :nope:


----------



## jumpingo

i've been tossing and turning for the last hour and a half and finally just gave up and got up. it's 5am.:wacko: i am a worrier and an overthinker, so bear with me as i type out all the crazy thoughts racing through my brain:

i started the december group on the PAL boards because 1) i knew i would be FREAKING out (if not now, at some point) and, selfishly, am going to need the support from people who "get it" and 2) i was in a non-PAL pregnancy group before and there were something like 70 people! obviously, not all of them posted, but the group was so big that it was hard to keep anyone straight (as if i didn't already have trouble! ha!) so figured the PAL group would be smaller and, a bit easier to manage adding people to the front page and just keeping up in general. it felt somewhat "safe" still.:shy:

last time, i had also joined a couple other "graduate" threads created by women who were in a ttc group together, or at some point in the same ttc group, as a continuation of the ttc thread, in the pregnancy forums. i loved both the monthly groups AND the "i used to be ttc but i made it over here!" graduate groups. they sort of served different purposes, both needed, in my mind. the graduate groups for me were harder to feel a "part" of because i was, for some reason, always on the tail end of joining and, even though the women in the groups were super welcoming, they were also farther ahead of me (sometimes up to 6-7 months ahead). i felt like the general conversation/worries/fears/excitements/etc. was way beyond where i was, nervous in very early first-trimester, so i usually followed along but also visited the monthly group for more "this is where i am right now, anyone else there right now too?" kind of support. probably because of that space and bit of distance, the graduate groups i used to be in are the ones i can actually go back and read once a week or so to see how people are doing, whereas the monthly one is harder.:sad1:

the general consensus on this thread (as i see it:shy:) is that we should create a "graduates" type pregnancy group...? i would totally be in favor of that. AND suggest a title along the lines of "Fireflies turned Butterflies" (i too was not even a firefly:blush:) with an awesome rainbow butterfly as the group logo.:mrgreen: i don't want anyone to feel like they are being left out of left behind (dear god, i feel like that every time someone i've really connected with on here gets a positive hpt:wacko:) and want anyone from this thread to feel welcome in that group.:thumbup: that all being said, i'm not sure *i'm* the person to run that thread. SO, i've decided to leave the December group as the December 2015 group and i throw it back out there to someone who would be willing to run a Firefly "graduate" thread to do that, when they feel comfortable. until then, i think we're all stuck here, together!:friends: (oh darn!:haha:)

phew, okay, thanks for letting me get that all out. i hope no one is offended or annoyed or whatever...i hate inconveniencing other people, but having thought about it all night, this is my plan.:thumbup: i'm trying to be more assertive (and fight the voice in my head that says it's bitchy:dohh:) and to make decisions and follow through without worrying or feeling guilty (clearly not got the "not worrying or feeling guilty" part down just yet:dohh:). anyway, thanks for letting me practice.:hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I think that makes total sense! No reason we can't all move to another group of ladies due around the same time and also have a "graduates" thread so we can keep up with each others progress with all the ladies from this thread. You're 100% correct, they serve different purposes. Nothing offensive or annoying about that at all. ;)


----------



## sunshine2014

I agree jump! I'm up for whatever. 


Afm -- rest assured I spoke too soon. Nausea is back, and I had a 2 hour nap. I promise to *try* to control my nerves and outbursts. And when I say try, I really mean attempt, but can't promise I'll do well.


----------



## Sis4Us

I have a Group Miracles in the Making but had to leave it Twice :nope:

Confuzion made a cool Siggy for me too!! :(


----------



## ajarvis

Ninja I don't think I'm quite there or maybe 1 DPO. I'm fairly certain the temping that gave me the O was off due to the wine on the weekend. Cause I didn't even have EWCM or any indication on CD 9. Lots yesterday to make me think I O'd. Nausea, temp increase this morning. EWCM. Cervix position. Ovulation pain. Fingers crossed! Cause my BD timing would be better :p


----------



## NinjaPanda

oooh, I see... Well, fingers crossed!! I hope we get to see even more bfp's soon! ^.^


----------



## ajarvis

Hmm. There was an entire page missing when I posted lol. 

Jumpingo I like your idea! A graduate thread is great, and keeping up with everyone is preferable to me as well

I'm sure people will join a monthly thread as well. Cause some things just are easier to talk about with people in the same spot as you - like this thread :) I'd run a thread if wanted, but I'm fairly gone Friday- Sunday for the most part. I was running the July thread but it was hard to keep up on the weekends.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats you all the ladies with BFP's!!!

Well...after a 4 month hiatus my random (very light) spotting is back. After I worked out yesterday, then after I ran today. Even though we're not trying until next month I'm using an OPK strip when I get home because I want to know if it's related to ovulation! I would be super happy if it was because you couldn't ask for a more obvious clue...


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo I like that idea agree with Dandi :flower: I will probably keep you company on the December thread if that is ok! not ready to venture in to any of the other ones all ready set up :flower:


Sis for us :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Natasha2605 said:


> Hi Ladies. Hope you's don't mind me popping by. I notice a few of your usernames from around, some from the October Owls Thread. I don't know where I fit on the forum atm.
> 
> I took tablets to induce miscarriage yesterday after sac stopped growing at 5/6 weeks ( I should have been 11 weeks ish this week). Process itself was great all things expected. I think I got off lightly. It all passed without too much of a hitch and today I feel great. My bleeding is currently minimal, way less than your average period.
> 
> We will be TTC ASAP. Honestly, I'll be so disappointed if I'm not pregnant by the end of April. I've fallen pregnant within two weeks of trying with my two girls and the wee bean we just lost.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their precious little rainbows soon :hugs:


:hugs: glad things went as well as possible. 
I feel like i am putting pressure on myself to get pregnant as soon as possible. I was so so so gutted to have lost this pregnancy but I had the knowledge that i have always conceived easily spurring me on. It made me feel better(ish). But all this waiting around is driving me crazy! I just want the hpts to go negative :( it's been two weeks now and i know that isn't a hugely long time but it feels like forever. 



It is hard to know where to put yourself on the forum; i couldn't find a group that to seemed to be the perfect fit. This group seems lovely but obviously there are people here who are already getting their bfps which to me seems like a lifetime away. Obviously though I am happy for anyone getting their rainbows and it spurs me on. I feel like atm this is the best fit :)


----------



## jumpingo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> :hugs: glad things went as well as possible.
> I feel like i am putting pressure on myself to get pregnant as soon as possible. I was so so so gutted to have lost this pregnancy but I had the knowledge that i have always conceived easily spurring me on. It made me feel better(ish). But all this waiting around is driving me crazy! I just want the hpts to go negative :( it's been two weeks now and i know that isn't a hugely long time but it feels like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to know where to put yourself on the forum; i couldn't find a group that to seemed to be the perfect fit. This group seems lovely but obviously there are people here who are already getting their bfps which to me seems like a lifetime away. Obviously though I am happy for anyone getting their rainbows and it spurs me on. I feel like atm this is the best fit :)


i am about to go digging for the graph i made after i miscarried (yes, i'm a graph nerd:blush:) i kept going back for bloodwork and then graphed the levels each time to see how long i could expect to go until getting back to below 5. it took longer than 2 weeks for sure and i wanted to say that in the sense that it's ONLY been 2 weeks so you are doing great. 

my husband and i actually prevented for 2 months after i miscarried so that i wouldn't risk being too pregnant in september to fly to the states for my brother's wedding. but it was SO good for me to get back to a place where i could try again. it took a lot of hours at the gym (the gym is better than therapy for me, emotionally, and has great physical bonus benefits:haha:) and a lot of crying. but you will get there. and there's no timeline. no one can tell you when you should do anything except for yourself. (though gentle pushing from your husband is sometimes necessary...not that i have any experience with that...:winkwink::haha:) it probably feels lifetimes away, but it will get here. hang in there!:hugs:



eta: found it! when i miscarried i wanted to know, roughly, what to expect. this was a natural miscarriage, so i'm not sure how this would differ from a post d&c graph, but here it is anyway. maybe my graphing nerdiness can help someone...:shrug:

so, i miscarried on 12/8. 
on 12/9, it was 2500
on 12/18, it was 102
on 12/22, it was 38 (aka this would still be a positive pregnancy test)
on 12/26, it was 16 (depending on the test, this might be too?)
on 1/9, it was finally "below 5" (they didn't give me the actual number)
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-03-25 at 7.18.25 PM.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

jumpingo said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: glad things went as well as possible.
> I feel like i am putting pressure on myself to get pregnant as soon as possible. I was so so so gutted to have lost this pregnancy but I had the knowledge that i have always conceived easily spurring me on. It made me feel better(ish). But all this waiting around is driving me crazy! I just want the hpts to go negative :( it's been two weeks now and i know that isn't a hugely long time but it feels like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to know where to put yourself on the forum; i couldn't find a group that to seemed to be the perfect fit. This group seems lovely but obviously there are people here who are already getting their bfps which to me seems like a lifetime away. Obviously though I am happy for anyone getting their rainbows and it spurs me on. I feel like atm this is the best fit :)
> 
> 
> i am about to go digging for the graph i made after i miscarried (yes, i'm a graph nerd:blush:) i kept going back for bloodwork and then graphed the levels each time to see how long i could expect to go until getting back to below 5. it took longer than 2 weeks for sure and i wanted to say that in the sense that it's ONLY been 2 weeks so you are doing great.
> 
> my husband and i actually prevented for 2 months after i miscarried so that i wouldn't risk being too pregnant in september to fly to the states for my brother's wedding. but it was SO good for me to get back to a place where i could try again. it took a lot of hours at the gym (the gym is better than therapy for me, emotionally, and has great physical bonus benefits:haha:) and a lot of crying. but you will get there. and there's no timeline. no one can tell you when you should do anything except for yourself. (though gentle pushing from your husband is sometimes necessary...not that i have any experience with that...:winkwink::haha:) it probably feels lifetimes away, but it will get here. hang in there!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

found it and added it to my post above:thumbup:


----------



## Natasha2605

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies.

I know a couple of you said about not putting too much pressure on myself to TTC quickly. I know this is so true but I can't help it. I'm aching so much for a little sticky bean. Whereas this has made my OH more hesitant. I did buy him a pack of condoms and told him if he wants prevention right now then it's 100% on him.

My bleeding is minimal, very much so. Not sure when we will start DTD, once the bleeding stops and things begin returning to normal :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh! Youre in a December group? Lol

It took me 6 weeks for my hcg to drop below 5 after my first d&c. With my second mc I had a natural mc on January 13, but ended up needing a d&c on January 20 Anyways. The day after my d&c my level was 8400. I got af Feb 10, and got my bfp on March 10. So obviously it was much quicker than my first mc. The days may feel like their dragging, I remember...but I will say that the first trimester drags as well, and is beyond nerve wracking. So there really is no relief from that unfortunately :( but it will happen! 

Afm - I was up all night feeling sick. Have you ever laid In bed/on the couch so long that your bottom feels numb, and you feel like you might lose your mind? Lol yup.


----------



## wantingagirl

I don't mind running the thread? Or Ajarvis me and you can do it together if you want to do some? I'm at home all the time except Saturday through the day and 2 nights through the week. 

I'm confused tho are we just keeping this one and the December one in the PaL section or are we renaming the December one to the fireflies and snowflake rainbows or are we keeping the December one and the new one? We could have the snowflake fireflie rainbow one and keep this one too so we can all be in the loop with both til we all get our rainbows. 

Is that what was meant? I'm up for anything and would also hate for any of us to be left behind but of course I know none of us would do that :hugs: I told I'm confused but that doesn't take much for me :haha:

Xxx


----------



## jumpingo

would basically be 3 threads:

1. this one, as is. post mc support, getting back into ttc and all that.
2. a fireflies who got bfps thread, so we can still keep up with each other but not have so much pregnancy talk on this ttc thread.
and 3. the december group in PAL will stay as a "due in december" thread.

:thumbup:


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies!

*Fit_Mama2Be* - spotting is certainly annoying on it's own, hopefully it is at least telling you something so it proves useful. It's exciting that you'll be TTC again soon - FX for a quick and healthy BFP. 

*Rhi_Rhi* - It is hard to find a comfy place which is why I am so attached to this thread. We are all in different spots but we all came from the same one. We all had a loss and are trying again - some of us have been blessed again while others are still trying. In real life, we don't stop being buddies with someone when they move to a new chapter in their story. For me, this thread isn't any different. :hugs:

*Natasha* - DTD again after my D&C was a bit scary but it was such wonderful way to reconnect...and grieve...with DH. You'll know when you're ready, just like you'll know when you're ready to TTC again. The waiting is no fun. 

*Sunshine *- Numb butt from sitting is something I am all too familiar with...even when I am not pregnant. Far too much sitting on any given day, I need the weather to break so I can get out for walks. 


AFM - I have decided that I will go by my LMP for a due date (Nov. 30) - this is what my OB will do anyway. All three of my kids were early anyway (the first two were a day early each and the last was eight days early) so I am pretty sure this will be a November baby. This actually helps me relax too, like it's meant to be. November babies are a running joke with my family since there are so many (mine, my sister's, my last two kids and one of DH's). Anything to get through the worry, right? 

The weather here has been so freaking miserable since January, I am about at my wits end. The 7-day forecast is depressing to boot. I need sun and fresh air and I need it in a hurry. I am so tired of being cold. :growlmad:

I hope you all have a great day! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Dandi

I haven't even tested once since my mc /d&c. I think seeing a positive still come up on a hpt would send me over the edge and I'm trying very hard right now to not focus on what happened and not be sad. It's been 3 weeks today. My strategy is just to wait around in a state of blissful ignorance until af finally decides to make her big surprise debut. I'm kind of terrified about when she'll come though, if there will be warning or if it will just be an ambush that I'm not prepared for. I keep imagining myself having to walk out of an important work meeting with a jacket wrapped around my waist.:dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

jumpingo said:


> would basically be 3 threads:
> 
> 1. this one, as is. post mc support, getting back into ttc and all that.
> 2. a fireflies who got bfps thread, so we can still keep up with each other but not have so much pregnancy talk on this ttc thread.
> and 3. the december group in PAL will stay as a "due in december" thread.
> 
> :thumbup:


Ah. OK this makes more sense ha. In that case I don't have a BFP yet to be a part of a BFP thread lol. I like pregnancy talk though. Since whenever I do get PG again it will be my last I plan on talking alot hahaha


----------



## ajarvis

Also getting extremely frustrated with this temping thing. I feel that I ovulated based on signs and CM on Saturday or Sunday - more so sunday. But FF shows nothing. My normal day would have been Sunday too. Cycle 9 as the original dip shows is way too early. If I put my adjusted temps in I get Saturday. Anyhow. If I do not get BFP this month I will try temping vaginally for one month and see if that makes a difference if not. I'm going back to not temping lol. Then at least if I miss my 5am wake up I won't feel bad :p


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Also getting extremely frustrated with this temping thing. I feel that I ovulated based on signs and CM on Saturday or Sunday - more so sunday. But FF shows nothing. My normal day would have been Sunday too. Cycle 9 as the original dip shows is way too early. If I put my adjusted temps in I get Saturday. Anyhow. If I do not get BFP this month I will try temping vaginally for one month and see if that makes a difference if not. I'm going back to not temping lol. Then at least if I miss my 5am wake up I won't feel bad :p

I say it wont know you ovulated at all because you disregarded the two temps over the weekend, I would stick them back in and even if it gives you Saturday as OV day, you will know it may be a day out at least :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

If I put them back in it gives me O on Saturday (with adjusted temps cause I slept in every day.) without adjusted temps it gives me CD 9 which was last tuesday.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I haven't tested since my mc yet either, although I think I will probably over the weekend. 

We dtd last night, we were supposed to be preventing until my next period but we didn't so I guess we're ntnp this cycle :haha: 

Lol dandi I've had that thought too this week. In fact I'm having it right now. I'm. Sat on the bus and I just feel funny. Can't decide if it's. Just a numb bum or the bleeding has come back. I was seriously considering putting my cardy round my waist while I go to the nursery to get Xander Just in case :dohh: fml


----------



## ajarvis

My first "real" (after everything had passed) post MC AF was completely normal. I was expecting heavier, longer etc. but was my regular AF. It's this cycle after that that hasn't been normal lol.


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies, cd 2 here today. AF has been really heavy today, sorry if tmi. but it's been a more normal one. 26 day cycle like before the m/c. 

jarvis, my first cycle after the m/c was 21 days after bleeding was done, and it was a totally normal cycle. my 2nd cycle was INSANE. 5 days of weird spotting, 7 days of light bleeding. so so weird for me. it seems like the 3rd cycle has gone back to normal for me.

just stopping in for a quick hello. i've been keeping my head down, going to the gym, taking care of my crazy little boy and waiting for spring. glad cd 2 is already almost over - it's one more day closer to ttc :)


----------



## 808malia

Hi, my name is Malia and I just experienced my first miscarriage at exactly 6 weeks on March 18th. It has been a really sad week for me and my husband. I am finally coming to terms with our loss and trying to move on. We were so excited about finally getting a BFP after trying for 6 months that we told our families and some of our friends that I was pregnant already! Now I am devastated that I have to tell them that I lost the baby... I even have thought to myself "maybe I'll get pregnant again really fast and I won't have to tell everybody?" That's crazy right!? I am really kicking myself about this one... I feel so stupid to have told them already!:dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

Hmmm. Well if I ovulated CD 9 I should have AF on Monday. Then I'll know lol. But I'll wait til Easter to test as if I have regular cycle AF should be there Easter Sunday or Monday. Either way with my history I should get BFP by then if I am in fact PG.


----------



## ajarvis

Malia sorry for your loss! Don't feel stupid! MC is not about them it's about you. Same with pregnancy. My MC was at 12 weeks. I'm glad everyone knew myself. Made my emotional recovery much easier. When I get my next BFP people will know again. I can't keep my mouth shut about it. Plus as soon as I stop drinking wine people know hahaha


----------



## ajarvis

Also just to drive myself crazy I'm going to temp every day and discard the temps I was advised to discard and see what the alternating results are :p I so think I O'd on Sunday. But who knows. I never kept track before lol.


----------



## Dandi

Oh Malia, I'm so sorry that you're here. Don't feel stupid for telling your family and friends, I did the same thing. It's exciting news and you had no idea that it would end badly. I hope things start to get a little easier for you with time and that you get your rainbow baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Malia I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Don't feel bad, I told loads of people too, and I hated having to tell them about the miscarriage but I was glad I had people to talk too as well. And if I'm honest I refuse now to whisper and be secretive about it. If someone who knows asks I'll discuss it with them and if people are in ear shot tough titties. 

I refuse to allow my two little angels to be secrets. We didn't do this. It's shit and it's unfair and it hurts but there is no blame to be placed on our shoulders and I won't allow myself to hide it again. Why should we feel silly because our little ones didn't make it? I truly understand the feeling because I felt it too but truthfully it infuriated me that I felt that way. I didn't make it more likely that I'd lose my baby by telling people about it and it would still have happened if I'd kept it a super secret, except I'd be cranky and distracted and terribly scatterbrained in work but I would have felt very alone and tried to pretend I was fine. 

Massive hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

808malia said:


> Hi, my name is Malia and I just experienced my first miscarriage at exactly 6 weeks on March 18th. It has been a really sad week for me and my husband. I am finally coming to terms with our loss and trying to move on. We were so excited about finally getting a BFP after trying for 6 months that we told our families and some of our friends that I was pregnant already! Now I am devastated that I have to tell them that I lost the baby... I even have thought to myself "maybe I'll get pregnant again really fast and I won't have to tell everybody?" That's crazy right!? I am really kicking myself about this one... I feel so stupid to have told them already!:dohh:

Welcome and I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: please do not feel bad for sharing your news there is no right or wrong, I had told no one except my sisters and best friend, but I was devastated and it was so hard pretending all was ok when inside I was heart broken, I wished I had of told family that way Hubby could of sent out a well worded text or got my sister or whom ever to share the sad news :hugs: when I had my first MC I had told everyone and found the support from my mum,sisters, friends and my mil great. I prob would not have managed so well with out it. only for these wonderful ladies on here some whom I count as friends I would have been lost this time. as no one knew it was so hard my dad still does not know, we only lost my mum in September:hugs:

I hope you will find comfort and support here and catch that rainbow soon, I did after my first MC AF never returned 


Ajarvis your chart looks good now :) at least it reflects what you think now :flower:


----------



## jumpingo

*OneMore Time*, sad to "lose" you to November:haha: but i did the same thing with deciding to go by lmp (instead of 3 days earlier, which is what FF is telling me, based on when i ovulated), since that's what the docs will do. just less numbers to keep track of!:wacko:


*ajarvis*, i love talking too (heck, anyone who has a journal is guilty of liking to talk!:blush::haha:) and i'm not saying it's happened/happening here, but it's something i'm sensitive (or try to be sensitive:shy:) about. i'm mostly thinking about other threads i've been on in the past when it felt like everyone else was pregnant and i was still ttc. all the pregnancy talk was sometimes really hard for me. and some of that is my own issue, so i don't expect people to not do it, but i sort of imagine that, even if some people won't or don't feel they can come out and say so, it's hard to be struggling with a recent loss when a place that is supposed to be supportive and "safe" starts to feel less safe and actually just more painful. you know?:hugs: i also recognize that having people who have been through a miscarriage and have "successfully" gotten through (in whatever degree that means - simply getting out of bed some days is a huge success post-mc! or if it means getting pregnant again) is helpful and the insight that those people have was invaluable to me when i was having a hard time even putting one foot in front of the other. so, for that community to ALSO exist, is really important i think. anyway, all that to say, i think both have their time and place and i just want everyone to feel welcome SOMEwhere and whatever we can all do to make supportive places, that's what i hope we can do here.:friends::hugs: to everyone!

*jtink*, my 2nd cycle post-mc was insane too!! so weird. delayed effects or something?! it's so frustrating that our bodies can't just go right back to the "old" normal. after 5 cycles, i thought i had it all figured out, only to get thrown back to zero with wacko temps and different O days.:growlmad: at the same time, it's amazing that our bodies DO what they do even after something so horrible as a miscarriage. that they are able to, for the most part, get right back in the saddle. bodies are crazy and weird and also awesome!:wacko::haha:


*malia*, welcome:hugs: i am the opposite - i was terrified of something going wrong and didn't tell my family i was pregnant. i was waiting until i got a heartbeat and a picture before telling them but the 8+1 scan showed baby and no heartbeart. so then i ALSO didn't tell them when i miscarried. both situations SUCK, really.:cry: i hope you can find some family (and if not, hang out here, with us!) that are supportive and understanding and can help you and your husband.:hugs:


*Lil_Pixie*, thanks for this: "_We didn't do this. It's shit and it's unfair and it hurts but there is no blame to be placed on our shoulders...I didn't make it more likely that I'd lose my baby by telling people about it and it would still have happened if I'd kept it a super secret_" so true.:hugs:


*Celtic*, i haven't told my parents. it's quite a selfless sacrifice you are making, knowing your dad is in so much heartbreak and pain, and "saving" him from having to feel yours too. he's got a brave daughter, that's for sure.:hugs: i haven't told my parents for selfish reasons: my mom makes everything about her, so i'm choosing to deal with my grief on my own terms because the minute i tell her, it'll be about how SHE lost a grandchild, and my pain and heartache will take a backseat.:roll::growlmad:



ahhh, i love this thread. you guys are the best.:hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Thank you all for your kind words and support! It really helps to hear from people who know what I am going through :hugs: I am so anxious to keep trying! Hopefully it doesn't take another 6+ months to conceive again...:wacko:


----------



## NDH

Welcome to the newcomers.

If we're decided on having a PAL continuation group I'm happy to start it? With all the newcomers in this group I'm definitely sensitive to keeping pregnancy talk out of here. Anyone in a place where they want to hear about it as encouragement or whatever is welcome in the pregnancy group and then this group can be solely for dealing with MC recovery and TTC stuff?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Malia, don't be embarrassed at all! I did the exact same thing and as crappy I felt having to tell those people, I was amazed at the support I received. I definitely hoped I could get pregnant immediately after too. I'm really glad you came over here to join, though. These ladies are wonderful and a truly great support system!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I don't know what is wrong with my chart. It still hasn't given me an ov date but my opk said I ov'd on Friday and I had that super excessive, super globby and stretchy ewcm on the Thurs so I am going ahead and assuming it was around then. I tried discarding temps too to see if I would get anything and nada. This charting thing confuses me! Lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmmmm ninja - I'd say yoire 7dpo, but I don't know why it's not giving you crosshairs lol. But, besides that it looks good to me! 



I agree with the need for different groups, but I don't think we need to split up into separate months. It could just be a general PAL group for us. But, I'm not picky so it doesn't matter to me...just thought I'd put my two cents in. I agree about keeping pregnancy related info off of here...except when I'm super nauseous. I couldn't help it!!! It's consuming me and all I have to talk about :(. But other than that, I agree it should stay off of here. I guess it'd be nice to just have an extended group for a PAL, for us, because I know from experience Thst if I were to go through that again it would be nice to have this thread to fall back on. Instead of everyone moving on, and trying to find another group to feel comfortable with. If we have the two, we can bounce back and forth, depending on where we are at. Does That make sense or am I rambling? Lol


----------



## jumpingo

Ninja, have you tried putting FF in FAM mode for Ovulation Detection? it then only goes on temps and 3 temps higher than the previous 6 will get you (or, should get you) crosshairs.:thumbup: my guess is CD15 for O day.:shrug:

sunshine, right, from this thread it would just become 1)this thread and then 2)a PAL thread. i was more or less just trying to communicate that i wasn't changing the "due in december" thread i created INTO the PAL thread for the Fireflies group.:thumbup: 

NDH, if you are willing to start one for us...:winkwink::thumbup: i will definitely join ALL THE GROUPS!:haha:


----------



## NDH

Group link: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2298123-fireflies-rainbows.html#post35174357


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks Jump! That totally worked! I certainly hope it wasn't on cd 15... We didn't bd that night by DH was tired. Lol FF shows it being on cd 13.... That would be better/more in my favour. Hahaha


----------



## jumpingo

NinjaPanda said:


> Thanks Jump! That totally worked! I certainly hope it wasn't on cd 15... We didn't bd that night by DH was tired. Lol

but you DID :sex: the THREE days before that, so still totally covered! in fact, i think FF would give at least a "Good" timing rating, if not "High" ?? we didn't BD on O day this cycle and didn't stop all the :spermy: from doing their job! heehee


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hahaha, this is true.... Here's hoping! Fingers double crossed! 

Right now I don't even know what to expect for this cycle yet.... I have been so severely exhausted but it has been a really rough go at work with one of my students so I keep thinking/telling myself that is why I am feeling this way. I fell asleep at 6:30 on Monday (2 hour nap), then yesterday at 5:30 I had another 2 hour nap, and today I was out for an hour and a half starting at 4:30/5 pm. Usually I am a night owl and have trouble getting tired/to sleep but this week I can barely stay awake during my half hour drive home from work. Hoping it is a good sign but I am sure it is probably just the rough week I am having.


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning! 

*Malia* - Our instinct is to share exciting news and we should be able to. I have become more guarded with each loss - not really sure when I'll tell people about this one. It's nice to have support if things don't go right but I have a hard time with the attention that comes afterwards so I sit on the fence. Hopefully the theory of being more fertile after a miscarriage holds true for you and you see that BFP again soon. :hugs:

*Ninja* - FF might be confused because the one day of fertile CM doesn't match your temp shift. I think you O'd on CD 14 or 15 based on your peak reading followed by a temp shift. Without that peak reading I would say you O'd the day of your big temp dip. No matter how you look at it, you covered BD'ing well. FX!!

*Jump* - I will hover around all the groups too...not that I need to spend anymore time here than I already do. :blush: That being said, chatting with people during the day that I can completely relate to is very comforting and I will take it when I need it. 

*AFM -* I am wicked grumpy the last couple days...blaming it on hormones but I think it's a combo of the persistent cold weather and being overwhelmed by schoolwork. I am also so tired...napping is always on my mind. I would take one but when I nap it's for multiple hours and I can't spare that during the day. I have never been a cat-napper, when I sleep, I SLEEP. :sleep:

I hope everyone is doing OK today - the weekend is almost here! :flower:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Onemore - yeah, when I changed FF to FAM, it said cd 13 (the day after the big dip) was ov day. Fx! I hear ya on the cold weather thing. The first day of spring, it blizzarded here and all the snow that melted came back. It's depressing. We had another blizzard the other day but apparently it's supposed to be +17 on the weekend. Gotta love Canadian "spring"!

On a side note - now I am flat lining! Lol.... I've had the same temp reading for three days.... Should I be concerned that I am doing something wrong? Lol this charting is driving me crazy.


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> would basically be 3 threads:
> 
> 1. this one, as is. post mc support, getting back into ttc and all that.
> 2. a fireflies who got bfps thread, so we can still keep up with each other but not have so much pregnancy talk on this ttc thread.
> and 3. the december group in PAL will stay as a "due in december" thread.
> 
> :thumbup:

oh I see what your saying. 

1 for December as that's when your due so your talking about same things as others?

1 for this one stays as it is ttc 

1 for graduates to talk about anything in general cos we would be all at different parts in pregnancy?

that makes total sense. what section would I put the last one in girls?

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

flat lining :haha:

I don't think there is anything wrong with your temps hun :thumbup:

Im gonna have to start trying to change the time I take my temps. I keep waking at 5am and its disturbing my hubbys sleep and hes become really tired and hes started a new job as a manager any ideas :shrug:

welcome Malia so sorry for your loss :hugs: your definitely in the right place xx


----------



## ajarvis

Ninja your chart is showing Thursday as O date! Close to what you thought!

It can definitely be hard reading about other pregnancies after MC. I find more so initially than now for me. Once you're moving past the MC a bit, and TTC again it's helpful to read about BFP etc. But a separate thread where those that get BFP can talk about everything pregnancy related I'm sure would be helpful!

Now I'm just frustrated with my chart and am thinking of abandoning it completely next month. I 100% feel we missed it this month, but only time will tell I guess. I feel like I liked it better not knowing or worrying about when I ovulated etc. Except last night DH says he wants to know now to make sure we BD at the right time. Which is frustrating. So I'm up in the air. I'm going to try and plan on a full cycle and test on Easter Sunday maybe. I have 2 tests sitting in my bathroom though so I may give in earlier ha. Temp took a drop below coverline today too if I go by ovulating on Saturday.

Also if I take out the adjusted temps now and leave everything including the dip on CD 9 my chart doesn't show ovulation at all. Hence why this temping thing is frustrating me lol.

Malia I get you on wanting a quick ttc for second time around. This is the longest I've been off birth control and not pregnant! Due to MC January and February don't count as I keep telling myself and this is really cycle 1 TTC. But it's still screws with my head!


----------



## wantingagirl

I don't want to sound negative but I really am having a pity party. Just want her to come now. I really do hope I'm wrong but just have this feeling I'm not. I'm not sure if I can go through all this long term but know I have to. It's really hard to be positive about it all ESP when I should be like 5 months now and feel rubbish all through 2ww. I feel dead moody aswell and agitated and very spotty so with this big migraine thinking it's Pms. 

My temp dipped slightly today. 

I just have dread I know no one will ever leave and had this dread TTC Olivia too but I don't want to do this on my own (as in the pregnancy as know no one would ever desert me) want for us all to share it together then I have the worry d&c has caused damage. I just can't shake this feeling like last man standing lol usually Im not this bad but I have a feeling I didn't really grieve properly. Tried to keep it in check as I got so bad with my loss In 2011. 

Just been a bad week all in all hard to see a bfp in my future when I feel like this sure it will be fine soon xx


----------



## ajarvis

:hugs: wanting. I'm right there in the pity party with you. I can stay positive 99% of the time. But this week has been exceptionally brutal. I feel like I'm never going to be pregnant again. Then with DH asking me 2 or 3 times a day if I'm pregnant yet I'm ready to lose my mind lol.


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> :hugs: wanting. I'm right there in the pity party with you. I can stay positive 99% of the time. But this week has been exceptionally brutal. I feel like I'm never going to be pregnant again. Then with DH asking me 2 or 3 times a day if I'm pregnant yet I'm ready to lose my mind lol.

:hugs: yep I'm pretty much felt like this the last week or 2. I'm usually a pretty positive person although I never think I'll get a bfp when it comes down to the end of the 2ww but I'm quite an upbeat person but sometimes I can't even pretend. I feel like that too Hun it sucks big time and only 5 more cycles til my baby's due date :blush: sometimes all this is better in than out right?? And after af has been then I will be better as will have some renewed faith again it's makes you dizzy sometimes back and forth. Oh Jeesh are you sure your hubby's a man! I've never heard of one taken do much interest! Xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwww ajarvis and wanting - I'm sorry youre both frustrated. I don't know what I can say to help, except I felt the same after my first mc when it took my 4 months to get a bfp. My cycle was all outta whack, and it was out of my control. It's hard and it's draining. If I've learned anything through this though, it's not to assume anything. Situations can change in an instant. I don't mean to sound like a downer, but it's true - we never know if these pregnancies will continue. All we can do is hope, while TTC and then while pregnant. 

That's why I think it's important to keep this group, because I've learned from experience that you may need a group to fall back on. Wanting, therefore you won't be left behind, because we are all still staying here. We don't know what will happen, so it's just one day at a time.


----------



## jtink28

i wish i had the patience to chart, but...i just don't. i don't wake up at the same time, and i'm constantly up in the middle of the night. 

also, i've decided to stop doing opk's and anything else that might stress me out. DH and i have decided that starting the day after AF, we'll just BD every other day until AF, and hope for the best. i just can't handle the stress of charts, opk's, tests...it's too much with a toddler and too much for me emotionally right now.


----------



## ajarvis

hahaha. I've asked him that wanting :p He was so unsure about even TTC back in October. Then got BFP immediately on cycle 1. Then the loss hit him super hard. So while I know he means well with the asking if I'm pregnant it's beginning to drive me batty.

3 more cycles after this then baby's due date comes. I'd like to be out of the first trimester by then and not overly worried about mc again. 

Sunshine you're right. Kinda why I want to stop temping. Cause it's consuming. I had no idea lol. I may do one more month of vaginal since DH wants to know the days to BD to get pregnant but if that doesn't work then no more lol. 


At least if I o'd between CD 15 and 17 I have my BD covered :p


----------



## NinjaPanda

Awww, ajarvis and wanting I know how you feel. I gave up on hoping this month and am just tracking for myself and going with the flow this cycle. It has had me a lot less stressed this tww. Last month I kept secretly hoping that all the signs would lead to a bfp and was so disappointed when it didn't so this time I am remaining skeptical until af does or does not show up. DH keeps talking about how he really hopes I get pregnant this cycle but I just say "yeah" and redirect the convo. I can't keep getting my hopes up.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: I completely understand the feeling of being left behind. I've never got a bfp in less than a year, we were ttc almost three years for Xander and I met so many people who got pregnant and had their babies while I was still ttc. In fact my sister was pregnant when we first started ttc, and she had thar baby plus two more in the time it took me to get Xander. but the other side of that is I have beautiful friends on here who are still ttc and still praying for their first ever bfp. 

I felt shit when I was being left behind but I feel infinitely worse for the friends who feel like I left them behind. 

One thing that helped me certainly.the first time is I never ever look in the ttc forum. I have nothing in common with anyone who isn't ltttc or ttcal. Plus I LOVE for those ladies to get their bfps, everyone else? Not so much :dohh:


----------



## ajarvis

I've changed my chart again. I'm not going to adjust cause everything I can find about adjusting says DON'T it's super inaccurate. So. Now I'm just going to sit in limbo land. I have EWCM again today. who the eff knows lol. Going to plan on being out this cycle and vaginally temp next. See how that goes.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not nearly as exciting as actually ttc.. but my hpts are NEARLY negative :) haha 
maybe by next week or even the weekend they will be negative... I know it's still unlikely i will ovulate before my period BUT worth a shot eh ;p At least once my hpts go negative I will actually be able to rely on my opks to be "accurate" again. Atm they are picking up left over hcg. Tick tock. 

I don't chart but without sounding insensitive; it's because we have never tried for more than two cycles. I hope this m/c hasn't messed anything up :/


----------



## ajarvis

rhi rhi I remember waiting just last month for negative HPT! I never used to chart either as I've never been off BC this long and NOT been pregnant! Hence my frustration lol. This is cycle 1 and that's all I'm used to it taking ha.


----------



## jumpingo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not nearly as exciting as actually ttc.. but my hpts are NEARLY negative :) haha
> maybe by next week or even the weekend they will be negative... I know it's still unlikely i will ovulate before my period BUT worth a shot eh ;p At least once my hpts go negative I will actually be able to rely on my opks to be "accurate" again. Atm they are picking up left over hcg. Tick tock.
> 
> I don't chart but without sounding insensitive; it's because we have never tried for more than two cycles. I hope this m/c hasn't messed anything up :/

i don't know, i was PRETTY excited when my bloodwork came back finally as less than 5! it sucked and was sad, but it was also a bit of a light at the end of a dark dark tunnel.:hugs:

and i think a lot of people do ovulate post-mc but before their first period, so it's totally possible.:thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Rhi Rhi I ovulated (and got pg) before I was getting negative hpts. My hcg was somewhere between 25 and 90 when I ovulated. Sadly it was a chemical though.

Before my first was born my problem was getting pregnant - I was TTC for more than 2 years after an unexpected pregnancy that ended in an early MC. But I had no trouble conceiving #2 on my fourth cycle PP (and possibly the first ovulation), and again on the third cycle PP after she was born, and then twice more in 3 months. Now my problem is just keeping them...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That does make me feel a bit better thanks ladies :hugs: I will see what happens then.

Fingers crossed for ovulation! sooner rather than later !! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry U r feeling down Wanting I know exactly how u feel and Ive had a few of those days this week too!! :hugs:

Ajarvis I don't think u have Od yet keep BDing!!

:hi: to everyone!!


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning girls. 

My test from this morning. I knew it...I knew with no cramps, no tender breasts and a barely progressing FRER that this wouldn't last. Now I just wait for the bleeding. And we are done TTC, I can't do this anymore. We are blessed with the children we have, a baby all our own is not meant to be. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1980.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jumpingo

onemore....:cry: i have no words, just sending positive thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:( :hugs: are you sure ?! would a test go negative again so quickly ?! 

really sorry :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

onemore :hugs: I am lost for words :nope: I really hope this is not the case


----------



## NDH

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sending you tons of love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Onemore - I am so sorry to see this. Follow your heart and if that means it's the end of the journey, then feel comfortable with that. You never know where things will take you. 

Sending you hugs xo


----------



## NinjaPanda

:hugs: onemore. I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending lots of big hugs your way!


----------



## ajarvis

so sorry onemore Time. :hugs:

Sis4us - don't worry we only stop for a few days a month :p

So I'm thinking there's a good chance of me not even ovulating this month. After the MC and all so I'm just not even going to worry about it anymore lol. I may have ovulated on the weekend. maybe not. Still getting EWCM... So I'll still temp, but plan on being out for December babies. It's so much easier mentally - for me anyways - to just make sure to BD in the "fertile window" that is normal for me. Which is also easy cause we usually do anyways. I want to be more relaxed about it all!


----------



## Dandi

I'm so heartbroken for you OneMoreTime.:cry:


----------



## jtink28

onemoretime, i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Onemoretime Im so sorry :hugs:

Hey ladies, had my mmc at 9+5 confirmed today :cry: I'm really trying to keep positive and want to start ttc again as soon as possible. Is it okay to start trying after the first real period, or do I need to wait for the full cycle and start after the second period? That just seems like such a long time and not sure I have it in me to wait that long! Any advise greatly appreciated :hugs: x


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry for your loss! Do what's best for you. Some doctors ask you to wait some don't. Mostly I think it's for dating purposes and emotional healing. I think your body knows when it's ready to get pregnant again though. JMO


----------



## Dandi

Tough day Babylove, I'm so sorry. 

I've been trying to figure out the same thing and all I've been able to confirm is that there are a A LOT of different opinions on how long to wait or if you should wait at all. My doctor told me that he "suggests" I wait 3 cycles, but I don't think I can wait that long. I found 3 articles that helped me come to my decision to only wait until my first post mc period to start trying again. I'll link them below if you want to take a look.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...pregnancy-after-miscarriage/art-20044134?pg=2

https://www.webmd.com/baby/features/pregnancy-due-time

https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20100805/study-no-need-delay-pregnancy-after-miscarriage


----------



## Lil_Pixie

With my first mc two years ago I was told to wait three cycles. They were pretty harsh about it saying if we didn't wait we'd ha e a much higher chance of another mc and it'd be our own fault etc. 

This time we've been told to wait till after my first period, and there's no reason to wait any longer if we don't want to. So that's kind of what we're doing (although we did bd this week so I guess really we're ntnp til af lol) 

So sorry to see another October mamma in here :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Very tough :-(

Thanks Dandi, I appreciate that, I'll have a read. In my heart I really want to start after the first real period.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm not really waiting at all... although i know it's hit and miss if i will ovulate before my period or not but... i cant see any harm in it tbh. 
Obviously it's near on impossible to track my cycle so soon after a m.c

so yeah.. the reality is that i will be actively trying after my first period and until then just not preventing.... :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Rhi I like your reality!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> Rhi I like your reality!

ditto :winkwink: haha 


I think it's good because I don't feel like i'm just waiting around... which would drive me crazy and on top of everything else i don't need that.


----------



## Babylove100

Definitely!!! That's exactly how I feel too!

Sorry lil pixie I missed your comment, I am all over ntnp until first period!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

NDH said:


> Rhi Rhi I ovulated (and got pg) before I was getting negative hpts. My hcg was somewhere between 25 and 90 when I ovulated. Sadly it was a chemical though.
> 
> Before my first was born my problem was getting pregnant - I was TTC for more than 2 years after an unexpected pregnancy that ended in an early MC. But I had no trouble conceiving #2 on my fourth cycle PP (and possibly the first ovulation), and again on the third cycle PP after she was born, and then twice more in 3 months. Now my problem is just keeping them...

Thanks for posting this NDH, this has brought me some comfort.

A few years ago DH and I tried and tried andnothing. Honestly I gave up. Then last October when we werent trying and DTD 4 times that month at the most due to scheduling issues, somehow I got pregnant. I am really hoping that it wasnt just a one off but the start of a new trend! I have a hypothesis as to what changed, now the real test will be whether I manage to get pregnant again. 

As to whether I can manage to keep a baby after losing my first one, well, that is another story. I have plenty of time to worry/panic about that if and when I ever manage to get pregnant again.

Sorry about your previous losses, and I really hope this is your well deserved rainbow!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

((Hugs)) OneMoreTime, Im so sorry, and I hope baby hangs on.

So sorry as well Babylove. There is all kinds of conflicting information out there  I agree with ajarvis that our bodies will know when were ready. Personally I chose to wait until after my first AF to try again, partially to allow myself to recover, but mostly because I dont want another dating nightmare  my last pregnancy was unplanned and there was a discrepancy of 12 days between my lmp and my 7 week dating scan measurements which means my baby may have been measuring behind all along (he died at either 14 or 16 weeks). But if you dont mind not knowing your exact dates trying right away may not be an issue for you.


----------



## ajarvis

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Rhi I like your reality!
> 
> ditto :winkwink: haha
> 
> 
> I think it's good because I don't feel like i'm just waiting around... which would drive me crazy and on top of everything else i don't need that.Click to expand...

Lol. That's a good reality! I actually didn't wait either. And we BD at the right time last month according to my chart, and this time around my chart is being beyond annoying and I haven't O'd. Ha. That's why I think it's on your time. Your body will know.


----------



## sunshine2014

After my first mc we decided to wait a month, but my cycles became shorter so it took 3 months to figure out my new O date. 

This time, I had one af 23 days after mc, and then we were NTNP. We just happened to dtd on O day, which I found out later from temping, and I got a positive. 

I would say do what's best for you. I've heard that you're more likely to mc within the first few months, and also that you're more likely to not. There's no rhyme or reason, and I think it's all speculation, personally. Everyone is different and there's no magic ball. So, I'd ntnp maybe!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Babylove - I'm sorry for your loss. I agree with the rest of the ladies here, you know your body and what is right for you.

Ajarvis - I hear you on the charting frustration. Lol, I've been flat-lining for 4 days and have no clue what to think of it! I'm just glad I finally got it to find my ov date. That was driving me nuts!


----------



## ajarvis

I noticed that ninja! You have a very steady temp! Hoping mine goes up from here on out!


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies, I'll just take one day at a time and see what happens. :flower:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Fx for you ajarvis!


----------



## sunshine2014

Steady temps are better than irratic. Fx for you and ajarvis.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, I broke my flat line record. Temp just went up this morning. At least it's going up and not down! My boobs are a bit more tender now too but that seems to have become a pre-af symptom now too so I am not trusting any "signs" my body gives anymore. Lol.


----------



## OneMore Time

Good morning ladies. 
My digital says not pregnant this morning and my temp hit the coverline. I haven't started bleeding but suspect I will today. Que sera sera - and this was not to be. I will find peace in this.

I wish you all the very best and will continue to pray that you all ge your take home babies quickly. You are a wonderful group of women and deserve a truly beautiful life. 

For me, my energy will be refocused on school, then my career, fitness and the wonderful family I have.


----------



## sunshine2014

So sorry onemore but it sounds like you have a grest attitude. I wish you all the best as well. Hug your family and smile, we should all be grateful for what we already have. <3


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm so sorry, onemore. I wish you and your family all the best. I'll miss seeing you around. Good luck with your schooling!


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby love I am so sorry to see you here :hugs: you were part of the December darlings 2ww to begin with weren't you? 

Onemoretime I'm so sorry I agree tho whatever your journey is we weft with you on it and I truly so hope you find peace. There is only so much someone can take :hugs:

How is everyone? My af should be here properly tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm good, wanting... Temp went up today. No more flatlining. Yay! Lol.... And I made home baked pretzels (half regular, half cinnamon). Mmmm, so good. Oh! And due to stupid work politics, DH is no longer in AB for good. He is home for a month and a new project starts in a place only 2 hours away from home. It's been a decent weekend. :) 

Sorry to hear about AF. Hopefully she just decides to not show up. One can always hope!


----------



## jtink28

hey girls - hope your weekend is going well. 

my DH took my son to his brother's for 5 hours today - it was wonderful. i took a nap, painted my toenails, drank a coke (i quit soda last month, but treat myself every few weeks) and took a nap. making homemade garlic breadsticks and spaghetti for dinner. mmm. i love making homemade bread. the best.

feeling much better emotionally. today is cd 5 and AF is gone, so the BD'ing starts tomorrow, lol. no more opk's, charts, etc. for me. i get too stressed. 

onemore, i'm sorry to see you go, but i'm wishing you all the best. only you know what's best for you. hugs.


----------



## ajarvis

Ninja temps going up is a good sign!! FX for you :)

Jtink that sounds wonderful! I hear ya on the no temping opks etc. I want to do the same next month! Good Luck!

AFM I discarded my two temps at 9 and 10 am in the morning last weekend and now chart is showing I did O. Haven't decided if I believe it haha. Will need to see continuously higher temps to believe it, but that's something at least!


----------



## Sis4Us

One more time I wish u all the best!!! :hugs:

Ninja I've had a lot of flat line charts it just means Ur hormones are good a steady !!! ;)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Just tested for the first time after my mc 17 days ago nd it's completely negative. It took so so long last time I'm really surprised. 

Will this mean my regular cycle will have started back up? I hope so, I can't wait to get back in to ttc. We've been ntnp since the bleeding stopped last week but only bd twice anyway. Need to call the research lady on Monday so we can be ready when af arrives. 

One more I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you're able to find peace soon.


----------



## ajarvis

My hcg was up when I started my cycle in February. Had a normal length cycle. Think I tested negative in the middle at some point. But I think everyone cycle wise is going to be a but different.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ok, so I just had taco salad for dinner tonight and now all of a sudden I feel terrible. Like I have been on a spinning carnival ride over and over and feel like puking but know I won't. Either this is a good sign or I caught a horrible bug at work but dear god!


----------



## ajarvis

Fx ninja!! For me my chart is messed up lol. I have a feeling I may mouth breath just a touch :p especially with this sore throat I keep waking up with. So one more month temping after this. Vaginally. If I remember. If not I'm just not going to worry about it :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Never know, your temps seem to be going up... Maybe you won't have to temp another cycle. Fx! I hope you feel better soon!

Afm, the nausea is not here this morning. Thank god. That was terrible! Lol, I gained a bit of weight since DH came back because I'm back to making bigger meals and haven't ran for two weeks because I've been so exhausted from work. I think the latest I stayed up all week last week was 7pm! Lol. AF is also due in 4-5 days.... Fx she stays away!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies -
So sorry to see your news onemore time and babylove. 

I have been gone so long I had a lot to catch up on. Hoping some people stick around in this thread to keep the rest of us going while we ttc!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Had a shitty day. 

Today was supposed to be 12w scan day :-( all day long I was thinking about where I should have been and what I should have been doing. 

Then when I picked Xander up from nursery he'd been horrid all day, shoving, smacking, snatching and he even took a pillow out of the story corner, put it in the sink and soaked it! Then it was passing down for our 45 min walk home :cry:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah lil pixie sorry your feeling down, I'm right there with you tho, just got back from hospital after my medically managed mmc to find my 12 week scan appointment on the doormat, excellent timing! :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope things went well at the hospital :hugs: so sorry about the scan letter. It's so shitty :-(


----------



## Babylove100

It was a nightmare! I won't put it all down here but the last 2 or 3 pages of my journal has it all! Yep, very shitty! 

I took a ic when I got home and it's so faint now! Hoping it goes negative soon so will start using opks in a couple days as we're only ntnp until my first period...it's so weird to be doing the opposite to what I'm used to! Praying for a bfn and avoid bd'ing when a positive opk, my brains having a hard time computing that!!


----------



## Dandi

So sorry for the bad days Pixie and Babylove.:sad1: I hope tomorrow is better for both of you. 

I totally understand though. Thursday would have been 12 weeks for me and it was a really hard day. I'm glad I had already scheduled to be off of work and I had other things to keep my mind busy so I wouldn't dwell on it for too long. We had planned on making our big public announcement on Easter next weekend, so I'm sure that will be a hard day too. There's just nothing fair about mc.... the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## ajarvis

:hugs: pixie and babylove. The hits are definitely continuou . 

Thanks ninja! I think I got your nausea. I feel so gross today. Its brutal.


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil pixie so sorry and you too babylove

Cd2 ugh period is heavy but weird last 2 cycles not much pain that normal 

:shrug:

Babylove mus check your journal xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I also got my 12 week scan letter through the door just not long after I passed baby :( would be 20 weeks now 

I'm taken Maca this month thanks Niamh :winkwink:


----------



## Dandi

How much maca are you taking? I've included it in my supplements regime as well, but I'm not sure I'm taking enough. I'm taking 525mg twice a day, sometimes three times a day if I remember the mid day dose.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies just checking in. Sorry for the bad days. I hear ya. It doesn't get easier. 

Ajarvis your temps looks ok, don't stress :) sorry about the nausea though.

Ninja - so close!!! 

Afm I'm a mess. A big nauseous mess. I'm finding I'm having aversions to things, like certain tv shows, my couch, this website lol....it's all in my head, but reminds me of my constant nausea. Crazy right?


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> How much maca are you taking? I've included it in my supplements regime as well, but I'm not sure I'm taking enough. I'm taking 525mg twice a day, sometimes three times a day if I remember the mid day dose.

Dandi - I'm taking 750mg twice a day for first cycle then I will up to the maximum 3000mg dose next cycle. I take one in morning one at lunch time. Hubby's on 2x750mg a day too. I gave him the choice and he wants to keep taking it :thumbup: 

I was thinking of q-10 too but it's so expensive and don't think there is any suggestion of anything being wrong with my eggs so decided to give it some time first. Don't mind the Maca tho as no hormones in it :thumbup:

1500-3000mg is the dose we should take 

Xxx


----------



## Dandi

Thanks! I need to up mine or at least remember to take the third dose. I'm on q10 Ubiquinol, as I heard you have to take less when you do the Ubiquinol. Also royal jelly, fish oil, and fertile woman vitamins. I have no idea if I really need all if this, but I figure it's worth a shot. :wacko:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Fx for you ajarvis! I was fine all day but then after my parent teacher interviews I got hit with major hot flashes and the horrible nausea again. Ugh. This better be more than just a bug! Lol


----------



## NDH

I don't think I updated in here, but for any of you not on Facebook I've had another miscarriage - of sorts. My body complete!y reabsorbed the baby :(
I had negative HPTs on Saturday, went for a blood test yesterday and it came up negative, and an ultrasound today revealed a completely empty uterus :cry: I'm glad I don't have to physically go through another mc, but I'm also angry that I've been robbed of the chance to get closure :( 

Every loss has happened just days before a holiday too :(


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I hear everyone about the "hits" and fully agree. I was planning and looking forward to telling the world at exactly 13 weeks but since my nt u/s was scheduled for 13 w 1 d something told me to hold off until after that. We found out at the u/s that baby was very sick and would die. :cry:

Still not over it by a long shot and doubt I ever will be. The odds of losing him the way we did were so miniscule that I will never trust statistics again, not after coming out on the losing end on 3 different fronts.

Blah - sorry for the negative post, just having a pity party I guess.

NDH I am so sorry for your loss. Life can be so unfair. :-(


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry NDH :hugs: life really does suck sometimes!!x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandi said:


> How much maca are you taking? I've included it in my supplements regime as well, but I'm not sure I'm taking enough. I'm taking 525mg twice a day, sometimes three times a day if I remember the mid day dose.

What type are you taking I took 2 x 750 mg twice a day and 2 weeks before ovulation I took 4 x 750mg a day I then took a break for tww 

just make sure the maca you are on is the golden one (LepidiumMeyenii) and organic that is very important as you need to make sure it is not sprayed with anything. 

I agree about the hits keep coming MC is so unfair :hugs:

NDH I am so sorry just so sad for you :hugs: 


Sunshine hope you feel a little better soon :hugs: 


The lack of any MS is worrying me no end I know everyone say each pregnancy is different but in my experience I always get MS when pregnant and all is ok! the two times I have little or none or it just vanished at 6 weeks have ended in MC so my nerves are a little shot! 

I was told to ring epu and I could get a early scan :dohh: I did and seems I need a referral no problem it just takes ages to get an appointment with my doctor but at least I can get one! I really do not want to need to go to the emergency room because of spotting:nope: leading up to week 8 is going to be supper hard I think!


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> Thanks! I need to up mine or at least remember to take the third dose. I'm on q10 Ubiquinol, as I heard you have to take less when you do the Ubiquinol. Also royal jelly, fish oil, and fertile woman vitamins. I have no idea if I really need all if this, but I figure it's worth a shot. :wacko:

I was thinking of taking ubiquonal but it's so expensive how much are you taken? I would be careful with the royal jelly I heavily researched all this and it stated that it can change the levels if there is nothing wrong and can give you extremely early or late ovulation which you don't want. I opted out of all this til I know if there is an issue or if we have been ttc a while. My issue is my cycle is spot on and I haven't been told my eggs aren't fine and I'm not 40+ which alot of people that take it are or have bad egg levels. I'm just mindful incase it reverses my good cycles. Maca I don't mind as it's not hormonal and has been testing done to not be harmful. What dose of ubiquonal are u taking? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Niamh did you take the 4 all in thd same cycle? Could I up to 4 soon or safer to just use 2 until next cycle? You took a break only Cos u was gonna take Angus cactus right? 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> Dandi said:
> 
> 
> How much maca are you taking? I've included it in my supplements regime as well, but I'm not sure I'm taking enough. I'm taking 525mg twice a day, sometimes three times a day if I remember the mid day dose.
> 
> What type are you taking I took 2 x 750 mg twice a day and 2 weeks before ovulation I took 4 x 750mg a day I then took a break for tww
> 
> just make sure the maca you are on is the golden one (LepidiumMeyenii) and organic that is very important as you need to make sure it is not sprayed with anything.
> 
> I agree about the hits keep coming MC is so unfair :hugs:
> 
> NDH I am so sorry just so sad for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sunshine hope you feel a little better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> The lack of any MS is worrying me no end I know everyone say each pregnancy is different but in my experience I always get MS when pregnant and all is ok! the two times I have little or none or it just vanished at 6 weeks have ended in MC so my nerves are a little shot!
> 
> I was told to ring epu and I could get a early scan :dohh: I did and seems I need a referral no problem it just takes ages to get an appointment with my doctor but at least I can get one! I really do not want to need to go to the emergency room because of spotting:nope: leading up to week 8 is going to be supper hard I think!Click to expand...

Just remember hun you seem a 3+ so your hormones are well over 2,000 so maybe depending on the sex your body can tolerate more. I know you will worry tho just like I would :hugs: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

NDH said:


> I don't think I updated in here, but for any of you not on Facebook I've had another miscarriage - of sorts. My body complete!y reabsorbed the baby :(
> I had negative HPTs on Saturday, went for a blood test yesterday and it came up negative, and an ultrasound today revealed a completely empty uterus :cry: I'm glad I don't have to physically go through another mc, but I'm also angry that I've been robbed of the chance to get closure :(
> 
> Every loss has happened just days before a holiday too :(

No words that I haven't already sed just lots of :hugs: and kisses 

Your a strong lady as hard as it is you will get through it. If does suck we are all here xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Niamh did you take the 4 all in thd same cycle? Could I up to 4 soon or safer to just use 2 until next cycle? You took a break only Cos u was gonna take Angus cactus right?
> 
> Xxx


No I would stay on 2 for at least 1 cycle and then may be up to 3 see how you feel if by 3rd cycle no BFP then up to 4 till OV and after taking that many I would take a break for a week or two 

I only took a break cause I took so many! and I was going to take angus catus till OV and go back on my maca then if I needed to! :hugs:

I am still supper tired I am ready for bed all ready need a nap :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Niamh did you take the 4 all in thd same cycle? Could I up to 4 soon or safer to just use 2 until next cycle? You took a break only Cos u was gonna take Angus cactus right?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> No I would stay on 2 for at least 1 cycle and then may be up to 3 see how you feel if by 3rd cycle no BFP then up to 4 till OV and after taking that many I would take a break for a week or two
> 
> I only took a break cause I took so many! and I was going to take angus catus till OV and go back on my maca then if I needed to! :hugs:
> 
> I am still supper tired I am ready for bed all ready need a nap :dohh:Click to expand...

Ok cool good info Hun :thumbup: then after the 2 week break would you do that same cycle of pills or stick to 4 all the time and then when would you take a break again? 

I did read you can take up to 3000mg maximum dose all the time so after my break would you take 4 a day and stick on that constant daily? Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Niamh did you take the 4 all in thd same cycle? Could I up to 4 soon or safer to just use 2 until next cycle? You took a break only Cos u was gonna take Angus cactus right?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> No I would stay on 2 for at least 1 cycle and then may be up to 3 see how you feel if by 3rd cycle no BFP then up to 4 till OV and after taking that many I would take a break for a week or two
> 
> I only took a break cause I took so many! and I was going to take angus catus till OV and go back on my maca then if I needed to! :hugs:
> 
> I am still supper tired I am ready for bed all ready need a nap :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok cool good info Hun :thumbup: then after the 2 week break would you do that same cycle of pills or stick to 4 all the time and then when would you take a break again?
> 
> I did read you can take up to 3000mg maximum dose all the time so after my break would you take 4 a day and stick on that constant daily? XxxClick to expand...

you know I am not sure I never ever got to a point where I needed to do the 4 a day again! that has worked both times for me TCC on my 4 year old and now this time! I say ask me again if you are not pregnant by 3 cycles :haha::hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Niamh did you take the 4 all in thd same cycle? Could I up to 4 soon or safer to just use 2 until next cycle? You took a break only Cos u was gonna take Angus cactus right?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> No I would stay on 2 for at least 1 cycle and then may be up to 3 see how you feel if by 3rd cycle no BFP then up to 4 till OV and after taking that many I would take a break for a week or two
> 
> I only took a break cause I took so many! and I was going to take angus catus till OV and go back on my maca then if I needed to! :hugs:
> 
> I am still supper tired I am ready for bed all ready need a nap :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok cool good info Hun :thumbup: then after the 2 week break would you do that same cycle of pills or stick to 4 all the time and then when would you take a break again?
> 
> I did read you can take up to 3000mg maximum dose all the time so after my break would you take 4 a day and stick on that constant daily? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> you know I am not sure I never ever got to a point where I needed to do the 4 a day again! that has worked both times for me TCC on my 4 year old and now this time! I say ask me again if you are not pregnant by 3 cycles :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: ok Hun will do. 

I've read up a lot and specifically on a fertility website it says increase your intake slowly but you can have up to 3000mg daily with no break but another site sed like with every supplement it's good to have a break or it won't work as well confused.com :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

I might even up to 3 next week depending on how I feel and how impatient I feel :haha: then 4 for next cycle. The head aches I had I think were actually from caffeine I forgot I had Pepsi max last weekend and that always happens! Ooooops! Then if not pregnant by the end of next cycle I will review it but maybe 3 weeks on 4 a day 1 weeks off every month but will read into it again some more :thumbup: xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

NDH - so sorry for your loss hun! Take care of yourself. This is such a hard road...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Pretty sure i am ovulating or have ovulated today :) 

got a positive opk today. Hopefully that is accurate, all my tests went negative last week so fingers crossed it isn't a fluke :) if it is accurate and you count first day of m.c as cycle day one then today would be 19. So it would be exactly when i usually ovulate! super fluke? lol


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Ninja! FX for you too!! I had a temp rise today. So I think it's looking good. But who knows as usual lol. Sunday will be 10 DPO. Kinda want to test then...

Niamh your fear is reasonable. Just try not to let it consume you! I definitely know there will be thoughts and what not next time I'm pregnant until I hit 13 weeks and am still carrying a live baby! 

Ovuview gave me cross hairs this morning too! Even without discarding the temps I discarded in FF. and gave me cross hairs on the same day. SO I think I'll be comfortable in the fact I'm 5DPO :) Guess no testing on April fools day though :p


----------



## Babylove100

So am I right to count the day I started bleeding (Saturday) as CD1, just for charting purposes? Which makes me CD4 today?? My hpt was still positive today (still can't get my head around to actually wanting a bfn!) so once I get a bfn I can start opks? But my plan is to ntnp but I feel like I need to at least focus of the future a bit so I don't let this consume me! Hope that all makes sense :wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

If your bleeding is heavy like a period yes I was told to use that as CD1. I had 8 days of bleeding to finish off my MC in February and all of it was fairly heavy. HCG was still at 32 the day it started.


----------



## sunshine2014

I agree, first day of heavy bleeding should be cd1. But, my hcg was still at 11 when I got af the first month after first mc. Yours must be higher If you're still getting positive hpt. When was your mc? 


Does anyone remember their hcg levels in esrly weeks before mc? I got mine back todsy and its 94,185 when I was 6 weeks. That's the highest I've been at that point. The average is 1080-56,500. Just wondering if anyone remembers what theirs was.


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry Sunshine blood tests here aren't normal when pregnant. But from online reading it sounds like a great number!

I think from charts I've seen that's a 7-8 week number :D


----------



## Babylove100

I might get some digis with the weeks indicator as that may give me an idea of what's happening, but I know not too read too much into them.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sunshine, those look like good numbers based on what I have read. I wouldn't know personally though since I've never made it that high.

Afm, I caved and tested today which is 12 dpo according to FF. BFN for me though. Even though my temps have been going good so far, I have a looming fear that I am out. :( I'm going to try to not test until the weekend now. AF should be due Friday or Saturday.


----------



## sunshine2014

Thanks ajarvis...!

Ninja - you're still early. Depending on implantation it could be way too early for even a faint line. Don't worry...! fx for you still. Your temps looks great!


----------



## 808malia

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Pretty sure i am ovulating or have ovulated today :)
> 
> got a positive opk today. Hopefully that is accurate, all my tests went negative last week so fingers crossed it isn't a fluke :) if it is accurate and you count first day of m.c as cycle day one then today would be 19. So it would be exactly when i usually ovulate! super fluke? lol

Exciting! I am on cycle day 14 today and should be ovulating in the next few days, I think? I usually ovulate between CD 16-20... I know I should probably wait before I try again, but I just can't help myself!:haha: My opk's are starting to get darker :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm on day 21 since my mc and I think I may have o'd last week some time. Or at least I had an insane amount of ewcm and now I have pretty much no cm at all. 

Did another test this morning and it's completely negative now. So any positive I get from now would have to be a new pregnancy, is that right? 

I spoke to the research lady yesterday, she referred the red cell antibodies to the consultant. She's never heard of it so they've gone to the registrar. I have to wait for his verdict on whether or not I can be on the trial. She also said my rubella immunity is inconclusive so I may have to repeat that and if I'm not immune ill have to have the vaccination and then I'm not allowed to get pregnant for at least three months :-( 

Lol I got all excited for ov for you guys. And then I remembered that makes you a few days away from the tww :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i might have ovd but I better pray for an immaculate conception haha. He literally started snoring the second his head hit the pillow.... nvm haha


----------



## Sis4Us

Got A peak yesterday Triggered after the Dentist @3Pm!! FX FX


----------



## CelticNiamh

OOOH best of luck and lots of baby dust and sticky vibes :dust::dust:


----------



## sunshine2014

pixie - that's great about the negative! That was quick, and definitrly reassuring Thst when you get a positive you'll know it's legit. 

Can't wait to see more Bfps!


----------



## Dandi

I'm pretty sure I ovd at the end of last week based on ewcm, but my temps are still too erratic to be very helpful. This week my face is breaking out like a 13 year old girl, so I'm hopeful that that means af is just around the corner. It's so odd wanting af, but I'm about ready to throw a party for her.


----------



## wantingagirl

Cd 4 for me only wish the 2ww passed this quick lol. 

I've been trying to keep busy tho and the girls have chicken pox. Good luck everyone! 

Dandi I started getting spots after taking Maca I know it can be a side affect but it's clearly up now 

Xxx


----------



## Dandi

I hoping that it's not from the maca. I've been taking it for about a month now and the breakout just came this week. I usually have a slight break out before af (nothing like this though), so I'm really really hoping this is an indicator. Could be a delayed reaction to the maca though. Today is 4 weeks from my d&c. I'm so ready to just get my cycle back and get on with it already!


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi saying that my breakout happened just before my period so may not have been the Maca at all :thumbup:


----------



## Dandi

Hahaha! Thanks for letting me hold on to my af hopes!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ha ha I know what you mean dandi - I was doing a major happy dance when af showed up last week. :happydance:

Fx for you!!

And by the way my chin broke out like a mofo before too...so I have a good feeling for you.


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> Hahaha! Thanks for letting me hold on to my af hopes!

Yep mine was pretty bad! I remember that feeling never wanted an af so bad lol. Last period I was super angry just before it like raging lol I don't usually get that bad PMS xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

Onto day 5 of temps not changing again.... Lol. At least they are staying up but I am going crazy here! AF due in 2-3 more days. The skeptic in me keeps saying she'll come but I keep hoping she won't. Darn TWWM


----------



## ajarvis

Wow that's steady!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I know, it has me slightly concerned. Lol


----------



## 808malia

If I could get my temps to be that steady I would be totally stoked, lol!


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja I have never seen anything like that. You are super consistent. 

I'm amazed. At least you know if there's a change either way, it's legit lol


----------



## jumpingo

808malia said:


> If I could get my temps to be that steady I would be totally stoked, lol!

^me too!!:wacko: 

malia, my charts looked like yours looks. in the beginning people always "kindly":roll: reminded me to take it at the same time every day. so whenever i share my charts now, i make sure to point out that i rarely get 3 hours of sleep before temping (and yes, AT the same time each morning) but by checking "Sleep Deprived" because of that, it gives you an open circle on your chart instead of a dot. FF is pretty smart though, it can usually find the pattern, even with a couple (or a lot, sometimes!:haha:) of wonky temps. just gotta stick with it.:thumbup:

ninja, i hope every 4 or 5 days, it goes up a little more and then a little more and then, BFP!!:winkwink:


----------



## ajarvis

Good point sunshine! Any temp change you can take for real!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, I think I am out now. Brown spotting this morning which usually means the witch is here for me. AF was due tomorrow or Sat so she's only a tad bit early. Temps are still the same but I'm sure that will go down soon. I am really starting to think this will never happen. :(


----------



## jtink28

Ninja, even if you are out this cycle, it WILL happen. my m/c happened on 1/13/15 - 5 days after yours. it's only been a few months, and our bodies really need time to recover. it's hard not to look around at other people getting their bfp's, but it will happen. it's totally normal for it to take 6 months to get a bfp (or even longer). 

i feel the same as you sometimes, but it's going to happen, don't worry. and when you finally get your bfp and your babe is in your arms, you'll thank the heavens that you didn't get your bfp a moment sooner, because then that darling baby wouldn't be the same baby in your arms. all in good time :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks jtink. I needed to hear that. It is so hard to not get down on myself sometimes. At least we have one more cycle to try.... DH got reassigned for a bigger project so he will be back home this month but then out again in May. He'll only be 2 hours away in May but he will be working 12 hour nights/7 days a week so there will be no chances for us then. Guess we'll have to hope for April to be our lucky month!


----------



## ajarvis

Brown spotting doesn't mean you're out! Your temp is still up! Considering how consistent it is I'd be watching that for signs :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for the positive words jtink - I needed to hear that too and it made me feel better. I find get down on myself thinking it will never happen again and this is the first month we're trying since our loss! I need to get a grip, LOL.

Ninja, I am new to temping so no help there, but I had brown spotting last November that I thought was the start of my period but it wasn't and I was pregnant.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, she's here full blown now:(


----------



## jtink28

i'm sorry ninja. don't be down about it. last month i was down that AF showed up, and then i just realized that my body wasn't ready yet. every month that goes by makes it a more hospitable environment for a new bfp :)


----------



## ajarvis

Awe sorry about the witch.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Cd 1 is always the worst for me. I get cramps so bad that I can barely function. I just want to go home, curl up with my heating pad, and die.  To top it all off, today is the day before a school break so my students are all hyped up! Lol


----------



## 808malia

jumpingo said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> If I could get my temps to be that steady I would be totally stoked, lol!
> 
> ^me too!!:wacko:
> 
> malia, my charts looked like yours looks. in the beginning people always "kindly":roll: reminded me to take it at the same time every day. so whenever i share my charts now, i make sure to point out that i rarely get 3 hours of sleep before temping (and yes, AT the same time each morning) but by checking "Sleep Deprived" because of that, it gives you an open circle on your chart instead of a dot. FF is pretty smart though, it can usually find the pattern, even with a couple (or a lot, sometimes!:haha:) of wonky temps. just gotta stick with it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I wake up about every 2-3 hours all through the night every night! So I just hope FF can sort out the crazy temps lol! That's why I chart all my other symptoms too, temps are always wacky the first 2 weeks of my cycle :wacko:


----------



## jtink28

so quiet here!!! what is everyone up to? 

currently cd 12, and had ewcm yesterday and today. obviously we have been bd'ing every day :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm on day 24 since mc and I think I'm leading up to o. I had some signs of ov last week ish but it was as if my cycle started from there based on cm, that's when I got the negative test too. 

Today I've had pains in my left side, cm has gone from lotiony to watery with a bit if ewcm. Feel like I ought to bd just in case but I'm not feeling it at all :dohh: 

Taking Xander to the zoo tomorrow. He's desperate to go in the bat caves :haha:


----------



## NDH

AF arrived last night so I'm finally out of limbo. Feels like I've lost the same baby three times now... I wish I had just lost it the first time tbh. A chemical is a hundred times easier than this.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NDH said:


> AF arrived last night so I'm finally out of limbo. Feels like I've lost the same baby three times now... I wish I had just lost it the first time tbh. A chemical is a hundred times easier than this.

:hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Apparently 10dpo. Don't feel anything though. AF or pregnancy related. Haven't decided if I will pick up a test or just wait for af and test after if she doesn't show.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Apparently 10dpo. Don't feel anything though. AF or pregnancy related. Haven't decided if I will pick up a test or just wait for af and test after if she doesn't show.

oh fx I know I felt out for sure even bought supplies for AF instead of a test


----------



## ajarvis

Lol thanks! I probably need supplies mysel . Although last AF was super short and had spotting etc to indicate she was coming


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Lol thanks! I probably need supplies mysel . Although last AF was super short and had spotting etc to indicate she was coming

better have a test on stand by as well :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for everyone that Got AF!! :hugs:

I had a super crazy weekend w 3 Bdays and Easter and got my Crosshairs!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for everyone that Got AF!! :hugs:

I had a super crazy weekend w 3 Bdays and Easter and got my Crosshairs!! :thumbup:


----------



## 808malia

So, I'm on CD20 today and I just got a positive opk :D My tww starts very soon :haha:


----------



## jtink28

NDH, I'm sorry, luv. :(


----------



## NDH

Went to see the Dr today for ultrasound report. No new information. I did get a referral to a GYN though so will see him for fertility testing if I'm nor pregnant first. Will be seeing a naturopath next week. 
I won't prevent pregnancy, but my GP and naturopath both think it is a good idea for me to give my body a break for a few months so I will be truly ntnp, trying not to think about tracking or timing or anything. As my would be due date approaches though its going to be hard to do. I wanted more than anything to be pregnAnt with a rainbow by June 15...


----------



## jtink28

i don't know exactly how you feel, ndh, but i do want my bfp before my due date in august. 

i haven't done opk's or charting this month, but according to my phone apps and ewcm, i think i'm about 2dpo right now. dh and i dtd all weekend, lol! 5 out of 6 days we dtd, so i think we're covered. :) feeling optimistic about this month, but we will see. wondering if the last few months after m/d if i didn't O - this month was really the first solid month i got ewcm and other strong O signs.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Can't wait to see more Bfps here. I had a dream that I had a mc, blah. It sucks that we are all in this boat together.


----------



## ajarvis

Good luck jtink! Would be awesome if you got your bfp on a non charting etc month :) 

Sunshine hope to join you in pregnancy talk soon :)

My temp went up to coverline this morning. So maybe I will buy a test while at Walmart today. If no bfp this month I'm going to start vaginally testing instead.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies just popping in, still getting faint bfps argh! Never wanted a bfn so much!! 

I really hope I ovulate this "cycle" too, we're ntnp but it would be nice to know what my body is doing! I've been having O signs but given my bfps I guess it's just my body tricking me!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - hope everyone is doing well! Happy to still have this thread to keep checking in on!

AFM - fertile week starts now, so prbably will be getting a pos opk towards the end of the week.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had a dream last night that I miscarried twins. I was so furious that I had to do this again that I insisted I would mc one if Carl would mc the other :dohh: 

didn't have any more ewcm after that bit the other day so I've got no clue what my body is up to and I'm beyond trying to figure it out


----------



## jtink28

when are you going to test, jarvis?

i'm hoping this is my month, but i won't be devastated if it's not. it's going to happen when it's right, i know that. still, i would like to be pregnant by august, no matter what :)


----------



## ajarvis

I don't know! I have 2 tests. I don't want to waste them though. I'm fighting with myself not to use one tonight!


----------



## ajarvis

Should add AF is due any day no . Normal cycle would be here by now. But apparently I ovulated late. So ff says Thursday.


----------



## ajarvis

Kinda think I should wait til the morning and see if my temp goes up again.


----------



## jtink28

I always say test!!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ajarvis if the temp drop on 10DPO could be implantation so I say wait 2 days after that to test so HCG has a chance to get in the blood stream well I think that is how it works


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis your temps look good. I'd say if it goes up tomorrow test!!!! But I'm never against testing when you want as long as you post lol


----------



## ajarvis

Well its u . But barely and brown spotting this morning. So I'm holding off. Feel like I'm getting my period. Will know by tomorrow!


----------



## wantingagirl

ajarvis said:


> Well its u . But barely and brown spotting this morning. So I'm holding off. Feel like I'm getting my period. Will know by tomorrow!

Sorry Hun :hugs: how long is ur LP normally x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We never ended up trying this cycle.. not intentionally. Just we never got around to doing the "act" when I think I ovulated. Waiting on af now to get an idea of my cycle. Hopefully try harder this next cycle... Although if we conceived in April we will have two birthdays in the same month haha... Oh dear


----------



## ajarvis

normally I'm a 28 day person. Ovulate in the middle 14 days later AF. I'm on day 31. I think it's just going to be late. Because I ovulated late according to FF as well. So that would add up. If not here in the AM. I'll try a test though.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX AF stays Away Ajarvis!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Fxed for you Ajarvis. 

Rhi we didn't try this month either, only dtd twice in the whole month. How many dpo do you think you are now? I don't think I've ever wanted af so much :haha: 

I have seriously no clue where I'm up to but it's day 28 since mc today and I'm spotty and moody so maybe it'll be soon :shrug:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Fx for you ajarvis!

I'm on cd 7... Spotting ended so we are good to go again. DH and I decided to just go with the flow this month. I'm still going to temp because I've gotten into the routine but we're not going to use opk's this month. I'm finding the disappointment too much and need to take the stress off a bit.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Fxed for you Ajarvis.
> 
> Rhi we didn't try this month either, only dtd twice in the whole month. How many dpo do you think you are now? I don't think I've ever wanted af so much :haha:
> 
> I have seriously no clue where I'm up to but it's day 28 since mc today and I'm spotty and moody so maybe it'll be soon :shrug:


Day 28 is today for me. If my cycle is going to continue as normal then I have a bit of a wait still. I have 35 day cycles usually . Well 32-35. Ughhhh . I agree with you I just want af now ! I always get bad spots during pregnancy. Well not terrible but I usually have very clear skin. With both my children having a spot on my face was a clear sign that I was pregnant ! However I got them this time round same as always and they haven't bloody gone yet... It's driving me mad. I never had it this bad even during puberty lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ajarvis :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

morning ladies

it's taking all my willpower not to test. AF is due on april 18th. i've been cramping today and yesterday, and i never cramp before AF. but....that was before the m/c. who knows anymore? i'm feeling hopeful (i should be about 5-7dpo now...most likely 5dpo) and i think i may start testing on sunday. if i can hold out that long :)

i have no willpower! :)


----------



## Dandi

AF has arrived and I've never been so happy to see her! 5 weeks and 1 day post D&C, two weeks exactly from when I thought I detected some ovulation symptoms, so at least those are still predictable. CD 1 and back in the game! Hallelujah!


----------



## Babylove100

Great news Dandi! Praying I'm not to far behind you! 

I just realised I'm cd13 not 12 which is better!! :happydance:


----------



## 808malia

So I'm on Cd23 today, I'm sure that I ovulated 2 days ago (had positive opk, and O cramping) But my temps have never been lower?! Not sure what's going on??? What a confusing cycle! Could it be low progesterone?:wacko:


----------



## jtink28

Hey ladies! Possibly 6 dpo today (I don't do opk's or chart...too much stress!) and I'm having really bad AF type cramps. AF isn't due for another 8 days, though. But....my body doesn't feel like my own anymore after the m/c, so who knows? Maybe implantation, most likely just weird AF cramps a week early. Boo. I'm going to test on Monday morning, but I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## jtink28

fyi, i never get cramps at all, even during AF. my body post-m/c is so effed up :(


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry your body is playing games with you jtink but there is still hope! I really hope this is your lucky month.


----------



## Babylove100

Yay finally got a clear bfn today!!! Will start the opks now! :happydance: feels good to be back in the game!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Babylove!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My body is being cruel ! After getting negative tests over two weeks ago. I took one this morning and it was back to being positive =( 32 days after mc... Seems so unfair :( I was hoping for af today so we could start ttc again knowing exactly what CD we were on etc. Blerghh in. Foul mood now


----------



## Babylove100

Rhi could it be a new bfp maybe!?!?!? If you'd got a negative 2 weeks ago I'm not sure it could be leftover hormones!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We only dtd once in an entire month... Would be more than slim chance especially with not knowing the cycle days etc . I'm wondering if the negative test was a fluke ... Maybe the urine wasn't well concentrated or I read it too soon because I was so desperate for a negative test. This one was done done with fmu.


----------



## Babylove100

how confusing! I'm secretly hoping its a new bfp for you! Will you test again? I guess if the lines get darker you'll know. I tested negative with diluted pee a week ago but the next day I used fmu and it was super super faint and def negative now 17 days after mc. I'm hope you don't think I'm trying to get your hopes up but it does seem weird if you got a bfn 2 weeks ago you'd get a bfp now. I'm cautiously secretly hoping its a new bfp!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you =) I think I will just wait it out a little bit . It's been 32 days since mc so I think af should show up soon ... I'm not really sure how long you wait for af after a MC..


----------



## NDH

It definitely could be a new pregnancy Rhi rhi! How many days ago did you DTD? The quickest way to know for sure would be to go get blood tests done.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks NDH .Dtd 15 days ago . How pathetic that I know that ahah. I mark it down on my calendar. Ttc habits hah. 
I Don't think my doctor would bother sending me for s blood test. I did think 32 days is a long time for hcg to be so high as to show up on a test but after googling it seems that it can be normal for hcg to be hanging around at over 7 weeks !!!


----------



## Babylove100

I really have a feeling this is a new bfp! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## NDH

Even if you misread the hpt two weeks ago it would still have to have been pretty close to negative to be mistaken for negative. Two weeks later it wouldn't be dark enough to register on a hpt from residual hcg. Just sayin' :p


----------



## Babylove100

NDH you said exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You guys are more optimistic than me. Thank you =) 

I really think I just screwed up the hpt by using crappy urine or something(like mid day pee lol) It would be amAzing to get pregnant this soon though! But with only doing "it" once and with the unlikely hood that I even ovulated at all I'm still not convinced. We concieved our last pregnancy(recent MC) after only dtd one that month also. imagine doing that twice in a row.. we share our room with a 13 month old if anyone is wondering why we are so "boring" haha .


----------



## NinjaPanda

Definitely could be a new bfp! Fx!


----------



## CelticNiamh

babylove yay for negative test the only time you want to see one tcc, good luck catching that rainbow 


Rhi_Rhi1 I think you need to test more I agree with NDH good luck :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi rhi I'm so excited for you to test again!! 

It took a really long time for tests to go negative with my first mc but they were very obviously positive until they weren't - there was no up and down. 

Fxed this is a new bean for you :hugs: we conceived our last one with only dtd once that month too. It happens!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats babylove!! I'm just waiting to ovulate over here. I have super short periods so this part is so long. If I got a BFP this time around baby would be due on the 14th of January. My birthday is the 15th Kinda crazy


----------



## jtink28

.


----------



## Babylove100

Oh man! I thought I'd take a couple tests to make sure still negative and they are bfps again! Albeit faint but definitely there. So frustrating I really thought that was my bfn the other day :cry: feeling sad now as I just want to move forward!!!


----------



## 808malia

Rhi, FX it's a new bfp!!! I have a really good feeling that it is :thumbup:
How exciting :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Awe babylove. That's too ba .


----------



## Babylove100

I know wish I hadn't tested and was just walking around oblivious! Perhaps I'll just pretend it didn't happen :wacko:

Rhi - are you testing again today?? Now there's a bfp I want to see!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had to dash out really early this morning so didn't have a chance I peed in a pot though lol and it's still in the bathroom hahah. I wonder if if will be okay to use it later ? Wonder if it dilutes whilst sat there.... How gross do I sound lmao. Least it's not a stool sample hahah


----------



## Babylove100

Haha Rhi! I confess I have left my pee in a cup for later many times! In fact there's one waiting for me at home as in my rush to get to work I forgot to get rid of it! Opps!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

nope sorry guys! BFN! stark white.. no room for error this time. How cruel was that ?! haha. So i suppose it has taken me 34 days just to get a bfn :( how long is it going to take to ovulate then ?! i had a positive ovulation test weeks ago! after i had the "negative" hpt it was obviously reading the hcg hormones. ffs :(


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry rhi :-( that really sucks :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah it does. i just feel mehhh. I didn't expect to be pregnant tbh, i'm disheartened that i'm only just getting negative hpts :( 34 days seems like such a long time. especially when i had a scan the day after mc and it confirmed everything had passed. 

Well now i suppose opks will work then ? or am i waiting for af now ?! seeing as it has been 5 weeks already! So confusing. I kept thinking "aslong as i'm pregnant by october" preferably in the 2nd tri then i will "feel" okay but it's getting so unlikely! 
Can't get back any of this lost time :(


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry :( it seemed so promising.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry Rhi rhi :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I havent commented in here in quite some time, but I've been keeping up with the reading!


I do have a question though. I had positive OPK's for two full days (morning, afternoon, and evening on Monday and Tuesday). This morning (Wednesday) its negative. When is your best guess that I ovulated? 
Unfortunately there was no BD'ing yesterday (Tuesday) which is when I probably ovulated, right? We did on Fri, Sun, Mon, and this morning though...


----------



## wantingagirl

Ugh Ajarvis that sucks my first cycle after d&c went on forever esp after not ovulating before that dragged a death. 

Rhi rhi so sorry Hun :hugs: sorry Hun have you detected any ovulation since the loss. Sometimes I can't keep up with bnb xx


----------



## wantingagirl

KozmikKitten said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I havent commented in here in quite some time, but I've been keeping up with the reading!
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. I had positive OPK's for two full days (morning, afternoon, and evening on Monday and Tuesday). This morning (Wednesday) its negative. When is your best guess that I ovulated?
> Unfortunately there was no BD'ing yesterday (Tuesday) which is when I probably ovulated, right? We did on Fri, Sun, Mon, and this morning though...

Yes I would say Tuesday but definitely more than covered hunni. 

Hope your ok 

Xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks wanting - That is kind of what I thought too. 
Hoping Mon night BD'ing session had a lot of good swimmers! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

AF showed early :cry: BOO!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry sis4us :hugs: 

Af arrived yesterday, cd 34 I think. I guess we're now kind of ttc. Really hope the hospital call about my rubella immunity this week! I'll be really cheesed off if we miss another month for no reason


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

CD 37 and nothing.... This is infuriating =(


----------



## Babylove100

Oh boy Rhi! I'm on cd20 and I thought that was frustrating!! Hoping something happens soon for you!!! Do you think you've O'd yet? :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I thought I ovulated two weeks ago! After my hpt went negative(or so I thought at the time) I started using opks and got very bold positives. Now I'm just think they were picking up the hcg that the test somehow managed to miss .. I'm as confused as ever. Used and opk yesterday and was about half way there ... Bit stronger today but opks are temperamental things. Sometimes they get progressively darker sometimes not.. I think I have to wait for af now tbh


----------



## NinjaPanda

I am so confused this cycle! I have always ovulated by cd 14/15 like clockwork. Today is cd 15 but my chart is still showing nothing and I decided to check with an opk today and nothing (low fertility). So frustrating!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's annoying ... Maybe your cycle will be longer this month . I ovulate around day 20. Make sure you keep testing!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I wasn't planning on testing this month but now I will be because I want to know when the heck it will happen! Lol, this has seriously never happened to me before.


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> I am so confused this cycle! I have always ovulated by cd 14/15 like clockwork. Today is cd 15 but my chart is still showing nothing and I decided to check with an opk today and nothing (low fertility). So frustrating!

I know what you mean, I always ovulate between cd16-20... But this cycle I ovulated between cd21-23! Very frustrating, plus my temps are all over the place...ugh :dohh:


----------



## 808malia

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> CD 37 and nothing.... This is infuriating =(

Have you tested again?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I actually ran out of tests. I don't want to pay supermarket prices and internet cheapies will take a week to arrive. besides after having a super light positive followed by a negative there is no chance. Least iknow the hcg is all gone now. My boobs are burning so I think that can be a sign of af ? So maybe this weekend :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Rhi rhi my cycle was so infuriating after my miscarriage it was then prolonged and ended up with a d&c anyway and my temps were all over the place and I got a peak twice a week apart and temps didn't confirm ovulation so I don't think I did ovulate and then I think the following month I had a short LP :blush: I hope your af comes soon Hun 

Lil pixie I hope you don't have to waste another month xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies! Just checking in. I've been away. Sorry to read about all the frustrations. Ugh. I feel you. I feel this whole Ttc/ pregnancy thing is just a bunch of frustration lol. They should warn you about THIS in school. It's no fun at all.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No. No fun at all :hugs: this thread has really died off? Who is still about? Have alot of the original ladies left after having bfps ? 

Well I finally got my period today. Well an hour ago actually haha. So I should now hopefully ovulate in the nearish futur. :) yayyy


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here! Had bfns the last few days then tested today as its 3 weeks post mc and thats what they said to do....and I got faint bfps!! So not sure what's going on now!!

Sorry af came, but glad she did as well if you know what I mean! Fx for your next cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Well at least she's finally here. How lame she kept you waiting so long in suspense.

AF came two weeks ago here, but I'm on a break for a coupe months trying not to pay attention to Ov etc. 
After seeing the nauropath earlier in the week it seems like I have a thyroid condition (hypo seems most likely based on my symptoms) caused by leaky gut, and as a result of the leaky gut as well my iron and zinc are low as I'm not absorbing nutrients properly. So I'm on a break while I heal my gut, which the naturopath thinks is likely hand in hand with the mcs as well.
I see the GP tomorrow for bloodwork to verify the thyroid and iron, and will ask for them to check for mthfr as well. And schedule a pap. NAturopath wants me to have one sooner than later - its only been a year and a half since last one but better to do it before I'm pregnant again.


----------



## Dandi

Rhi rhi- at least now you know everything is getting back to normal and you have a fresh new start for ttc this month. Good luck!

Afm, I'm cd11. I'm trying the SMEP plan this month, so we started that on cd8. Pre mc I usually ovulated between cd14 and cd16, so it will be interesting to see what happens this month. I can tell I need to increase my water intake. Thinking about getting some pre-seed today. I'm not super hopeful for a BFP this month. I feel like it would be a miracle to get pregnant again the first month, so I'm trying to think of it as practice run for next month...but I'm still crossing my fingers for a surprise BFP.


----------



## Sis4Us

NDH ask them to test u for MTHFR I had the same issues and I'm Hymogenous MTHFR!! It's just a blood test and if u have it it can cause MCs! Better to know just in case if they will test ya!! ;)

AFM I think AF is finally on her way out and Metformin have been ok do far and I feel my Ovaries churning!! FXFX


----------



## sunshine2014

I haven't left, I was just away for 10 days. I don't feel I know anyone on here anymore though....it has gotten super quiet.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

NDH glad you saw a naturopath! Taking care of any health issues definitely can't hurt and will most likely help. I saw a naturopath doctor too. :thumbup:

Dandi I did the smep this month too and we used pre-seed - currently at 5dpo. Not feeling overly optimistic because I can't see myself getting pregnant that easily, but glad we did everything we could to make it a possibility.


----------



## NDH

Sis4u, :haah: in my post I said I'm asking to be checked for mthfr 

Fit Mama Naturopaths and other natural health health practitioners are always my first choice for health as they do seem better equipped to assess one's whole health and find the root problem that needs to be addressed rather than just treating surface symptoms which most medical Drs are prone to do. Of course you'd want to see a medical Dr first in acute situations, but for overall wellbeing naturopaths and the like are my go to :thumbup:


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies - 

AF here today. i'm disappointed, but okay with it. finally back to 26 day cycles, so that's good. i bought some wondfo opk's and hpt's for cheap on ebay, so i'll be using those this cycle - i just want to make sure that i'm ovulating. 

sunshine, i think it's gotten really quiet in here because the majority of us don't know each other much. originally there was a group of us, and then a large portion of you all got pregnant again and left the group, right as new girls were joining. so it's been an odd thread of girls who don't know each other super well. hopefully it will pick up in here. 

ndh, glad you're seeing a naturopath and getting yourself back to square one. it can be hard, though. i can't imagine.


----------



## jumpingo

jtink28 said:


> hey ladies -
> 
> AF here today. i'm disappointed, but okay with it. finally back to 26 day cycles, so that's good. i bought some wondfo opk's and hpt's for cheap on ebay, so i'll be using those this cycle - i just want to make sure that i'm ovulating.
> 
> sunshine, i think it's gotten really quiet in here because the majority of us don't know each other much. originally there was a group of us, and then a large portion of you all got pregnant again and left the group, right as new girls were joining. so it's been an odd thread of girls who don't know each other super well. hopefully it will pick up in here.
> 
> ndh, glad you're seeing a naturopath and getting yourself back to square one. it can be hard, though. i can't imagine.

and by "_a large portion of you all got pregnant_" what i think she means is, "_the handful of you who talk ALL THE TIME got pregnant._":rofl:

and sorry to hear about AF, but getting back to your normal cycle is a huge step in the right direction!:thumbup:


----------



## NDH

I'm OK for the most part. Have had a few weepy moments lately though. I burst into tears in church yesterday when I realized the woman sitting beside me with two children similar ages to mine (her son is a bit younger than my youngest actually) was about 6 months pregnant. My head knows its important to get my health on track first but my heart wants a baby months ago. Ideally I wanted a similar gap with my first.

Anyway. I saw the Dr today. She had no idea what MTHFR was :wacko: so I didn't get that tested, but she ordered heaps of tests - including lots of antibodies and clotting disorders. Pathology was still open so I even got it all done today. 11 or 12 vials in total. The downside is I didn't get to take note of the actual tests being run, and I won't get any results unless anything comes back abnormal so I may never know lol.
My last pap was only a year about though so the Dr didn't think that was necessary.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I would like to join. I just got a new ob-gyn. and am dealing with the loss. I was further along than I thought at 19 weeks when I lost my baby . on march 5th. i have had two periods since then. and my doctor giving me the go ahead. even though my heart still hurts for the baby I lost. i am thinking I should give it one more try. and I hope I won't get judged for this. but I can not move on, unless I give it one more go. *I was in the original fireflies thread. and ttced and was so happy to be there. so I hope I will be welcome in here. *


----------



## NDH

Welcome 2kids. So sorry for your loss :(

I read a quote that said those who don't get their rainbows are those who never try.
It can be such an impossible decision to know whether to keep trying and when not to :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> I would like to join. I just got a new ob-gyn. and am dealing with the loss. I was further along than I thought at 19 weeks when I lost my baby . on march 5th. i have had two periods since then. and my doctor giving me the go ahead. even though my heart still hurts for the baby I lost. i am thinking I should give it one more try. and I hope I won't get judged for this. but I can not move on, unless I give it one more go. *I was in the original fireflies thread. and ttced and was so happy to be there. so I hope I will be welcome in here. *

:Hugs: hiya :flower: so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## mummy2o

Hi 2 kids, I lost my baby also at 19 weeks. So know what kind of pain your going through. You think your fine and in the safe period, but it never really is safe now is it? Are you having any testing done to why you miscarried? Did you name the baby and have a funeral for him/her? I found after the funeral I got a lot of closure, although I haven't visited him once as I've been so busy (I have a active 1 year old and an 8 year old also)

Just a quick update from me I took a pregnancy test this morning and it was positive. I'm in shock as things aren't great between OH and me, but a Christmas baby it will be.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> I'm still here! Had bfns the last few days then tested today as its 3 weeks post mc and thats what they said to do....and I got faint bfps!! So not sure what's going on now!!
> 
> Sorry af came, but glad she did as well if you know what I mean! Fx for your next cycle!!! :hugs:


That's super frustrating... Let us know if that line keeps getting darker ! fingers crossed


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dandi said:


> Rhi rhi- at least now you know everything is getting back to normal and you have a fresh new start for ttc this month. Good luck!
> 
> Afm, I'm cd11. I'm trying the SMEP plan this month, so we started that on cd8. Pre mc I usually ovulated between cd14 and cd16, so it will be interesting to see what happens this month. I can tell I need to increase my water intake. Thinking about getting some pre-seed today. I'm not super hopeful for a BFP this month. I feel like it would be a miracle to get pregnant again the first month, so I'm trying to think of it as practice run for next month...but I'm still crossing my fingers for a surprise BFP.


Good luck :) I'm going to have a look at that smep myself .


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry I just replied to all those posts individually. But I'm on My phone sat in the car doing the school run. I leave half an hour early to park up . As it's the only way to get within 2 miles of the damned school haha. Lazy maybe lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Okay.... So after waiting 40plus days for my period. I didn't even get 24 hours of bleeding... This can't be right ?! Can this evencount as a period :/ ?


----------



## KozmikKitten

rhi rhi - so sorry I dont know what to expect for you! I hope you get your proper cycle back soon!

mummy - congrats on your bfp! h&h 9 months and a sticky bean for you!!

2kids - so sorry for your loss. No one here will judge you for trying again. Its up to you and your OH as to how long is the right amount of time to wait.

I'm glad a few people are still hanging around in this thread, its such a good one!

AFM about 5dpo and not getting the "usual" pregnancy cm that I have gotten in the past. I was going to start testing on Friday but not sure because of the chemical preg I had last month and getting on pos test and the rest all negative...I was wishing I wouldnt have tested so early.


----------



## sunshine2014

hahaah Jump, so true. 

I wouldn't say we "left" but I do agree there's been a transition of original ladies and new ladies. But I was pretty set on sticking around as I've been through this early pregnancy stuff before and am not ready to leave any ttc group just yet. That being said, I do notice that a lot of the original posters aren't on as much, for various reasons. I was on vacation...but I'm more than happy to get to know you ladies :)

So sorry af showed, but glad to hear your cycles are back on track.

NDH - I'm so glad the appointment gave you some answers, and can hopefully help get things back on track. 

Rhi Rhi - first af after mc can vary for each woman. I had a super light one after my first mc, and then a normal one after my second mc. I wouldn't expect any af to be heavy post mc, so I wouldn't stress yet.

Ajarvis -- where are you! lol hope you're great!


----------



## Dandi

Oh Rhi Rhi, so frustrating! Perhaps she will come back, you never know. It's so hard to know what to expect. I've heard women say that their first af after mc was super light and short and others say that it was heavy and terrible, so there isn't really a norm I suppose.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Oh my! Been a while.

Mummy- congrats on your bfp!

I finally got a peak reading on my opk. Super late for me (it's cd19 and I usually Ov on cd 14/15). Guess we shall see what this cycle has in store for me!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm still around. I check in here every day, but I can never think of the right thing to say. I write the post and then delete it do many times, then I just give up :dohh: 

Got a doctor's appointment next week to talk about my anxiety issues. Provided I'm brave enough. I also wanted to ask about the red cell antibody thingies so there's a fairly good chance I'll just ask about that and scurry off.

Cd 6 for me, but I'm still waiting to hear if I need the rubella vaccination so not too sure we're we're up to. 

NDH I love that the naturopath gave you things to work on for your overall health. I've never even heard of one before. And I'm so glad your dr is running allll the tests. I've never heard of that other thing either, what is it?


----------



## 808malia

Got my af over the weekend, so I am back in the game for ttc this cycle!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm still around. I check in here every day, but I can never think of the right thing to say. I write the post and then delete it do many times, then I just give up :dohh:
> 
> Got a doctor's appointment next week to talk about my anxiety issues. Provided I'm brave enough. I also wanted to ask about the red cell antibody thingies so there's a fairly good chance I'll just ask about that and scurry off.
> 
> Cd 6 for me, but I'm still waiting to hear if I need the rubella vaccination so not too sure we're we're up to.
> 
> NDH I love that the naturopath gave you things to work on for your overall health. I've never even heard of one before. And I'm so glad your dr is running allll the tests. I've never heard of that other thing either, what is it?


Good luck let us know how it goes with the Dr I have quite a severe anxiety issue but it is so bad I can't even contemplate talking to anyone about it . Which is a shame as I think medication would have come in handy in the past haha. I used to take beta blockers because my heart rate was so high because of my anxiety but I couldn't even discuss it then so I was prescribed them for "unknown heart palpations " which solved the physical problem at least ! Haha


----------



## sunshine2014

I also have anxiety...mostly with things I can't control (drs appointments, flying...etc). Back when I was in University I had a few free sessions with a therapist, so I spoke with her mostly about my anxiety and flying, and I will say it really helped. I am a full supporter of therapists haha. But, I also think that any neutral person can be a therapist, as long as they don't have a biased opinion. It's more just the practice of speaking out loud...and of course less money hahah


----------



## NDH

Here is a link about MTHFR gene mutations https://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/mthfr/

I suppose it doesn't matter a great deal whether or not I have a defective mthfr gene or not as it seems I'm already following what would be a recommended treatment plan anyway.



I'm an anxiety sufferer too. Its gotten heaps better in the last 10 years but I'm all too familiar with panic attacks and heart palpitations. I did see a psychologist regularly for several months and while I didn't really talk much she did give me some exercises to work on which have helped a great deal. Having kids has helped me a lot in terms of forcing me to not be a hermit but I definitely have to be aware of my limits and not do too much out of the house.


----------



## Dandi

I also suffer from anxiety, since childhood. I don't like to take prescription medications if I can help it though so I usually just have to live with it. I have found that Young Living Valor essential oil helps me a bit with mild to moderate anxiety in work and social situations. I put a little on my wrist like perfume and take some deep breathes smelling it. It's worth a try for those that like more natural care. I don't sell it or anything, just a little recommendation.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've avoided seeing anyone up till now. I hate to make a fuss and I guess I was convinced that I was being silly and everyone feels like this. 

But it just can't be true. At the beginning of the year I offered to deliver some leaflets for a friend. I waited till it was dark and there wouldn't be people out but I still had really bad palpitations, I got really dizzy and in the end I got in such a tizz over the thought that someone might come to their door that I ran home. Dh had to take me and deliver the rest the next day. If someone stands too close to me in a queue (or sometimes just joins the queue behind me at all) I leave and go back later when they've gone. Or I'll get off the bus because someone is hear me, or people are standing up and I have a seat, I hate that. I'm already having nightmares about Xander starting school in September :dohh: and I'm half convinced that I've pushed my look too far with ttc and if I ever do carry another baby I'll probably kill myself trying to get it out and leave my son without a mother. 

But, like I said. I'll probably just ask about the mc thing and leave :dohh:


----------



## NDH

I definitely used to feel that way Pixie. The days mom sent me lunch money instead of a lunch I would starve because I couldn't stand in the line at cafeteria for one thing, and then have to place an order for another. Assuming I did know what I wanted to begin with my mouth would get so dry and my throat would close I wouldn't have been able to talk - and if I opened my mouth I probably would have thrown up. And when she packed a lunch I could only eat if I got to "my spot" first before my friends showed up cause I couldn't eat in front of them without severe anxiety. 
I hated skipping class but I had to a couple of times because the alternative was going late as I was held up by another teacher and going late and having 60 eyes watch me and the teacher probably ask why I was late was enough for me to want the floor to open and swallow me up. Just the thought gave me panic attacks. My first year in high school I'm surprised I didn't give myself a bladder infection as I didn't know where the bathrooms were, there was no way I could ask and even just going to look for one was out of the question in case someone stopped and asked what I was looking for., so I just held it all day for 9 hours.

I still don't like being in crowds and new social settings are really hard for me and I can't make eye contact and I can't converse beyond small talk, or make phone calls, or ask for help finding things in stores etc, but on the whole I am doing so much better now that most people are surprised when I tell them I have social anxiety. Its been 2 years since my last panic attack and that was over anxiety about my daughters birth (feeling stuck between two decisions I didn't want to make - going to a strange hospital 3 hours away without my birth support people or having an elective cesarean locally as my local hospital doesn't support vaginal breach births). Actually it just occurred to me just how far I *have* come as I'm planning to attend a political rally in August! I'll be scared to death but I'll do it.


----------



## jtink28

i'm more introverted, but i've never had to deal with anxiety issues. i'm sorry you guys have to deal with that - a mc can only make anxiety issues so much worse, i'd imagine. yuck. :(

95% of the time, i'm okay with pregnant women and babies, etc. but today an old friend had a baby girl, and there were pictures all over FB. when i opened it this morning, i felt like i was going to be sick. i was so angry at the fact that i should be having a baby, too, and i just couldn't even look anymore. i feel terrible for feeling that way, but....i can't help it. miscarriage sucks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtink28 said:


> i'm more introverted, but i've never had to deal with anxiety issues. i'm sorry you guys have to deal with that - a mc can only make anxiety issues so much worse, i'd imagine. yuck. :(
> 
> 95% of the time, i'm okay with pregnant women and babies, etc. but today an old friend had a baby girl, and there were pictures all over FB. when i opened it this morning, i felt like i was going to be sick. i was so angry at the fact that i should be having a baby, too, and i just couldn't even look anymore. i feel terrible for feeling that way, but....i can't help it. miscarriage sucks.


do not feel bad :hugs: we all understand that feeling and I so agree MS sucks big time :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww . Hugs for everyone!! :hugs: 

My cousin and his gf are due a baby within days of when I should have been due. They announced early and I remember thinking that was brave to go public so early.... I obviously never got to my first scan so no one besides my partner knows. I had to hide my cousin from my newsfeed on f.b as all of his gfs milestones are bang on what mine would have been. I feel a bit mean but at the same time I haven't got it in me to be happy for them.... :( 

CD 4 now. After a slow start it definitely picked up and has been worse than usual. No cramps though :) little Victories haha


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ugh... Anxiety is a bitch. I was diagnosed as having a severe panic anxiety disorder in high school and over the years have learned to manage it. The miscarriage had undid all the progress I had made. These last few months have been hard on DH and I because my emotions have been all over the place. I feel certifiable some days and poor DH takes it like a trooper most days but there are also days where we both just lose it. It has definitely put our relationship to the test!

Speaking of being all over the place, my temps are definitely not as steady as last month! Lol. My opk detected Ov but chart has yet to show anything. This is a super odd cycle for me... Usually I Ov cd 14/15, like clockwork but it was late 4 days this month. Hopefully af isn't too far offset.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja - Your temps are super different from last month eh? But it looks like you covered your bases this month...so whenever ff decides to get it's act together and determine O, you should be fine!! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Argh I'm getting so stressed out, still getting bfn/bps! Got this stupid rash that only seems to be getting worse. I know I could do myself a favour and stop testing but I can't help it. I NEED to know what's going on at all times!! Sorry ladies, just having a mini meltdown!


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> Ugh... Anxiety is a bitch. I was diagnosed as having a severe panic anxiety disorder in high school and over the years have learned to manage it. The miscarriage had undid all the progress I had made. These last few months have been hard on DH and I because my emotions have been all over the place. I feel certifiable some days and poor DH takes it like a trooper most days but there are also days where we both just lose it. It has definitely put our relationship to the test!
> 
> Speaking of being all over the place, my temps are definitely not as steady as last month! Lol. My opk detected Ov but chart has yet to show anything. This is a super odd cycle for me... Usually I Ov cd 14/15, like clockwork but it was late 4 days this month. Hopefully af isn't too far offset.

I had the same problem with my temps this last cycle! FF had my cross hairs 2 days later than I actually ovulated because I had low temps... Totally frustrating :dohh: So I decided to temp vaginally this cycle to see if that would help :shrug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> Argh I'm getting so stressed out, still getting bfn/bps! Got this stupid rash that only seems to be getting worse. I know I could do myself a favour and stop testing but I can't help it. I NEED to know what's going on at all times!! Sorry ladies, just having a mini meltdown!

Hang in there! :hugs: x


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Rhi cd27 today! I wish this would hurry up and be over with already!! I'd give anything for af right now!!


----------



## wantingagirl

For those that didn't know me before this thread I suffered severed anxiety with my PND after Erin. I've been off my medication for about 9-10 months now it was horrendous I really thought I was dying I just have to be careful with what I do too and this whole process doesn't pull me down TTC. I also suffered depression in my 20's. I find that although it's not quite depression now but stressful or hard situations can pull me down quicker and harder than most. 

Babylove so sorry it is frustrating. 

Did you ever have a scan after loss to confirm nothing was any longer there as maybe something has been retained? Unless when your testing negative you have too many liquids? 

Hope everyone is well. I've been trying to stay off here as much as I can. I tested negative today 10dpo and a temp drop which I expected I hate the way this process makes me feel each month xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yep I had a scan the day after which confirmed there was nothing left and my lining was 6.5mm whatever that means!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Finally got my crosshairs. Not feeling very positive about my chances this cycle but I have been a lot less stressed compared to other months so there's a silver lining, there! Lol

On a side note - one of my grade 1's told me today that she thinks I need to get pregnant so she can play with my baby. Haha, it was cute but made me a little sad too.


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwww ninja that's nice!!

Sorry about this month and your lack of confidence. I'm here to offer hope, so don't forget how I got my bfp on my "ntnp" month and we just HAPPENED to dtd on the right day. You just never know!! Only takes once, and sometimes it's never when we think it is....! Fx for you!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks sunshine.... We decided to just ntnp for now because the stress was getting to me. The only reason I used an opk this month was because I had some leftover and was super surprised that I wasn't getting crosshairs when I usually would be. I find that ntnp, has made me a lot more relaxed... I almost don't care if AF comes this cycle.

On a side note, my temps were higher than I have gotten in a cycle yet. Lol


----------



## NDH

I think AF is here already - only CD 20 so my shortest cycle ever. Before kids I used to have 24-26 day cycles, occasionally as short as 23. Since my eldest was born the shortest has been 27 and longest 31.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ninja - I agree, ntnp is the way to go sometimes (as hard as it is). It's crazy how different your temps are from last month though lol.

NDH - sorry about af, UGH. It's so frustrating when they change on us after mc.


----------



## NinjaPanda

sunshine2014 said:


> Ninja - I agree, ntnp is the way to go sometimes (as hard as it is). It's crazy how different your temps are from last month though lol.
> 
> NDH - sorry about af, UGH. It's so frustrating when they change on us after mc.

Yeah, I was reading on FF that apparently temp fluctuate more when you ovulate later than usual. That's prob why


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning!
Is there any room for a new member here? I am currently TTC again after a MMC on the 1st of this month. 
At the moment I feel like I belong in the TTC after loss section and would like to join a busier thread to get to know some new ladies in the same situation. Xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Welcome!! Sorry for your loss, but always room for new ladies! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thank you. I look forward to getting to know some of you! ;-) xx


----------



## ajarvis

So I haven't been around cause I haven't been really "trying" my temping has been all over the place. But have crosshairs SBD think I did BD right tim . Even according to ewcm et . So during at 4dpo and also recently unemploye . So not sure if getting pregnant this go around is a good idea or no . Only time will tell. Within the next 10 days I guess. Good luck to all.


----------



## NDH

Frick I was supposed to NOT get pregnant this month. I'm only CD 22 and already got a strong line. Its definitely not residual HCG as March 30 I had a blood test of 2.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/033_zpsktrpds4c.jpg


----------



## Dandi

Oh goodness NDH! When do you think you might have ovulated? That was fast! Hoping for the best, can't wait to hear an update.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: NDH. I know you have been through a lot and I really hope that this ends up working out for you. Fingers tightly crossed for you.

On that note, I am pregnant again as well, found out on Thursday. So happy and grateful but also very nervous because of what happened the last time. 

If anyone is interested, we used the SMEP and Preseed and DH and I both took Zinc and Maca Root (and I fed DH Folate as well).

Welcome Teeny!


----------



## NDH

No idea when I ovulated, but I'd guess to be at least 10dpo, but dh would have had to have had swimmers hanging around for a whole week in that case as we only DTD on CD 5 and 16, so I could be 12-13 dpo...

I'm not a fan of first trimester ultrasound especially, but I'm going to book a scan for around 4 weeks as my sister is coming for a visit at time end of May and if I have a baby with a heartbeat I'd like to tell my whole family together. Will also find out in the morning if I need to go on thyroid medication. If I wasn't pregnant I would just wait for my diet changes to have an effect on my thyroid but after 3 losses I just don't want to take that chance.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NDH said:


> Frick I was supposed to NOT get pregnant this month. I'm only CD 22 and already got a strong line. Its definitely not residual HCG as March 30 I had a blood test of 2.
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/033_zpsktrpds4c.jpg

Amazing !!!! Congrats :) .... I don't even ovulate until CD 20 lmao.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations NDH, what a shocker I'm guessing! That is a beautiful, unmistakable line. Xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations NDH! That was super quick.

I don't think I've posted on this thread since the original time I popped by to introduce myself.

AF came this morning. Exactly five weeks after MC. Very bittersweet. A reminder of what I don't have yet it's nice to see my body in sync with how it should be.


----------



## sunshine2014

Ajarvis -- Good to see you back! I hope your recent unemployment was by choice? I believe things happen for a reason, so hoping it all works out for you!

NDH - Congrats! :)

Natasha - bittersweet, but so good to know your body is back on track! Onwards and upwards!! :)


----------



## jtink28

fitmama, i think your announcement got missed - congrats! so excited that you got your bfp this month :)

ndh, congrats as well. i hope this one is your rainbow :)

cd 9 for me today - sex starts tonight, lol. trying not to stress about everything, so hopefully that will work.


----------



## NDH

Very shocking indeed. I don't know what I'm supposed to feel yet but mostly its just dumbfounded. Who ever thought after it took me more than two years to conceive my first that I would end up one of those crazy fertile Merytle's who just has to look at her hubby and get pregnant. Now I just have to keep this one...

I know I said last time I was dome with ICs and early testing and would only use one proper test after AF was late. But under these circumstances I've changed my tune and I'm ordering another 20 ICs and I'm going to test twice a day until I get a scan around 8 weeks :haha: Another thing I didn't want to do but under the circumstances I need to see a heartbeat (dear God please let there be a heartbeat...) So I'll compromise with a scan in about 4 weeks.

I've had some more dark brown/red spotting incidences today too - initially it was almost black it was terrifying. But there's not much and it seems like old blood and midday and late evening lines were just as strong as with FMU so all I can do is hope for the best. Can I please just order another pregnancy with no bleeding at all? I'll take the bleeding as long as this one sticks though...


----------



## NDH

Oh yes congrats as well to you too fit mama - that's 3 in a matter of days! 

Natasha I'm sorry AF came as a reminder, but glad that you now know where you stand for a fresh start :hugs:

Jtink good luck with the not stressing and enjoy this part of the cycle ;)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats NDH and Fitmama! I hope these are sticky for you both!!

AFM witch got me yesterday. On to May cycle!


----------



## Dandi

Hoping these BFPs are good luck for this thread! Can't wait to see who will be lucky in May!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good morning!
> Is there any room for a new member here? I am currently TTC again after a MMC on the 1st of this month.
> At the moment I feel like I belong in the TTC after loss section and would like to join a busier thread to get to know some new ladies in the same situation. Xx

well come and hope your journey to a rainbow is short :hugs:





Fit_Mama2Be said:


> :hugs: NDH. I know you have been through a lot and I really hope that this ends up working out for you. Fingers tightly crossed for you.
> 
> On that note, I am pregnant again as well, found out on Thursday. So happy and grateful but also very nervous because of what happened the last time.
> 
> If anyone is interested, we used the SMEP and Preseed and DH and I both took Zinc and Maca Root (and I fed DH Folate as well).
> 
> Welcome Teeny!

Huge congrats hope baby is a sticky one :happydance:

NDH so happy for you as well, glad your getting a scan and I am praying this baby is supper sticky and the spotting goes and stays away! 

So sorry for anyone that Af showed up for esp the first one after a loss it is such a rollercoaster of emotions :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Sunshine unfortunately not. But I wanted a new job anyway . So everything happens for a reason. Congrats fitmama and ndh!!


----------



## SummerBaba

Hiya girlies,

I'm new too! I was in 'TTC after loss' group but my mc was in Feb and am now on third cycle so wanted to join a busier thread.

My first AF came exactly 5weeks after mc (which was fairly heavy) now I have just finished the most bizarre AF-incredibly light (TMI-only when I wipe and then last day of flow a little to stain a panty liner) so wondering what that was-it was brown and dark sometimes and then sometimes red but very scanty. It was horrid as it was a close reminder of how my mc started&#128532;

Now just starting 3rd cycle so fingers crossed and baby dust to all you girlies wishing for a rainbow baby&#128156;


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My first af after mc started out very typically. Lasted three days with day two being heavy etc. But it's been almost two weeks now and I'm still spotting. 

Got my appointment for the clinical trial through for this Friday but I think I may ov before then. We can't try because I'm not sure if I'm having the rubella vaccine and if I am I can't get pregnant for three months. 

Spoke to the dr today about my anxiety. She said my issues were too severe to just give me pills and has referred me to a psychologist. She did say to go right back if I want pills but I'm not feeling that at all. 

I thought I was doing the right thing but now I feel like they're gonna come and steal son :cry: 

God I'm such a mess.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone 

I tried the stay away approach as much as I can in the 2ww and I didn't work af is here :( 

I put this on the fb group what you all think? 

Thoughts please? I'm upping my Maca to 4x750mg to ovulation and taking 50mg of bcomplex for my second part of 2ww spotting. I'm really considering ntnp this month is it a good idea? I would then have to reset my monitor from scratch when I did go back to it. On first month it always misses the peak? If it is a good idea do I still use the preseed?

I hope everyone is well. Congrats on bfp fitmama and ndh. I must catch up! Back to work tonight after 9 days off boo! 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil_Pixie said:


> My first af after mc started out very typically. Lasted three days with day two being heavy etc. But it's been almost two weeks now and I'm still spotting.
> 
> Got my appointment for the clinical trial through for this Friday but I think I may ov before then. We can't try because I'm not sure if I'm having the rubella vaccine and if I am I can't get pregnant for three months.
> 
> Spoke to the dr today about my anxiety. She said my issues were too severe to just give me pills and has referred me to a psychologist. She did say to go right back if I want pills but I'm not feeling that at all.
> 
> I thought I was doing the right thing but now I feel like they're gonna come and steal son :cry:
> 
> God I'm such a mess.

Hun I feel for you message me any time my anxiety was through the roof. That was my first worry but at no point did they take my daughter away from me. I had severe pnd borderline PPP hallucinations of wanting to harm my daughter the only thing they considered was admitting me and Erin into hospital together but luckily it didn't get to that point. Referral is a good thing believe it or not they don't do counselling here they shoved me pills so in order to get treatment I would have had to have done something to myself or Erin :wacko:

I hope your ok xxx


----------



## 808malia

Congrats NDH and Fitmama!:happydance: H&H 9mos to you both :baby:


----------



## Kipod

Hi guys! It's been a long time since I've been here... Af came at 6 weeks post d&c and now it seems I'm pregnant... Again. Got a bfp on Sunday and since then- freaking out completely. I'm scared of a chemical, miscarriage or baby being sick again. I'm so scared I can't think of anything else. Dh are very cautious about saying the word 'pregnant'. I did a blood test today after getting upset over progression. Now I'll spend the whole day wondering. I'm just so tired.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Kipod said:


> Hi guys! It's been a long time since I've been here... Af came at 6 weeks post d&c and now it seems I'm pregnant... Again. Got a bfp on Sunday and since then- freaking out completely. I'm scared of a chemical, miscarriage or baby being sick again. I'm so scared I can't think of anything else. Dh are very cautious about saying the word 'pregnant'. I did a blood test today after getting upset over progression. Now I'll spend the whole day wondering. I'm just so tired.

Kipod massive congrats!!!

I am newly pregnant again too and know how you feel. My baby was also sick (severe fetal megacystis) so I'm also terrified of something like that happening again...or of not even getting that far in the first place.

I hope you have a happy, healthy and stress free 9 months.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats kipod and fitmama!

I haven't been around for a bit... Work has been crazy and I decided to start training for the Queen City half marathon. (Already feeling a little like death, but it's fun! Haha) I don't have high hopes for our chances this cycle, though. DH and I have decided it is just easier to go the ntnp route and I feel a lot more at ease for it. Now I am just a sitting duck, waiting for AF to come because Ov came later than usual so I don't know when to expect her. I am guessing she should be here by the weekend.


----------



## Dandi

Same here, just a sitting duck. My temps were a bit wonky and FF gave me cross hairs indicating that I ov'd about 3 days later than I thought I did, so I'm pretty sure we missed it this month even though we were kind of trying SMEP. Boo! I'm just ready to get on with next month already. My opks finally came in, so hopefully we will have a better shot with SMEPing in May.


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies, hope all is well!

jarvis, so sorry about your job, but i'm sure it will all work out as it's supposed to. frustrating in the mean time. :(

decided to do opk's this month, just to record how long my luteal phase is, when i ovulate, etc. finally got a + opk today, and so that brings me back to before the mc - i usually ovulate on CD 13 or so, and have an 11 day luteal phase. (i always have had that 11 day luteal phase, even before i got pg with my son) so it's good to know that it looks like my body has gone back to it's pre-mc state. hopeing this month is the one! i am so done with ttc. i hate it!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Still a sitting duck... No signs of at yet and temps are going up again after a dip at 9 dpo. According to FF, af should be here tomorrow. It's a little weird cuz since the mc, my af signs have been nausea and sore bs for two weeks. My cycle this month really has been messed up. Kind of looking forward to af coming and starting fresh again.


----------



## Dandi

My temp dipped this morning too, 6dpo based on FF, 9dpo from the day I thought I had ov'd. Now it has me wondering because my temps did this when I got my last bfp. It's annoying because I really don't feel like there is a chance this month, but I'm seeing similarities that are toying with my emotions. 

I feel the same way Ninja, I just want af to come on and start fresh for May.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I hear you, dandi. I don't feel like I have a chance at all this month but I am left confused at the moment. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## sunshine2014

You're not out Ninja -- truly. Your temps looks great! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Agree, I think your chart looks good too Ninja.

From a quick glance it actually looks a lot like Sunshine's post ovulation.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

jtink28 said:


> hey ladies, hope all is well!
> 
> jarvis, so sorry about your job, but i'm sure it will all work out as it's supposed to. frustrating in the mean time. :(
> 
> decided to do opk's this month, just to record how long my luteal phase is, when i ovulate, etc. finally got a + opk today, and so that brings me back to before the mc - i usually ovulate on CD 13 or so, and have an 11 day luteal phase. (i always have had that 11 day luteal phase, even before i got pg with my son) so it's good to know that it looks like my body has gone back to it's pre-mc state. hopeing this month is the one! i am so done with ttc. i hate it!

Glad things are returning to normal. I really hope this is your month too!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Had my hospital visit with the trial people today and I've got to have the rubella vaccination. That means no ttc for three months :cry: August is forever away and there'll be no hope of me getting a bfp before my would be due date now. 

I can't help with charts I'm afraid ladies, it goes completely over my head :dohh: why do you think there is no chance this month?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Had my hospital visit with the trial people today and I've got to have the rubella vaccination. That means no ttc for three months :cry: August is forever away and there'll be no hope of me getting a bfp before my would be due date now.
> 
> I can't help with charts I'm afraid ladies, it goes completely over my head :dohh: why do you think there is no chance this month?

Naww :( That sucks! 

I'm desperate too "beat" my due date aswell :( :hugs: Fingers crossed you get super lucky in august !!


----------



## Dandi

Oh drat Pixie! How frustrating! 3 months seems like forever, but it really will be here sooner than you think. You could still get a bfp by October though, it could happen. Sending fertile vibes your way, hoping that you end up getting a bfp as soon as you can start trying again. I hope you're going to stick around during your wait. :hugs:

I don't know if you were asking me, ninja, or both, but as for me, I don't think there is a chance this month because I think I mistimed ovulation. I had planned on using opks this month since we trying smep, but my Clearblue digi opk was faulty and they had to send me a replacement. The replacement didn't get here soon enough so we just had to wing it based on my pre-mc cycles and my cm. I had my regular ov temp dip (significant) on cd 14 and that along with my cm made me think that I had ovulated, but then 3 days later I had another slight dip and fertility friend thinks I ovulated on cd 17. We didn't bd around cd 17, so I think we missed it. I guess there's always a chance, but I just really don't think so.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies. AF finally arrived yesterday! :happydance: So I am officially back on the ttc train!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies. AF finally arrived yesterday! :happydance: So I am officially back on the ttc train!

That's great news Babylove. I wish you a very quick journey to your rainbow baby. xx


----------



## Dandi

Yay!!!


----------



## NDH

Yay for TTC again!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hooray for TTC again!

To answer Pixie's question.... I don't really feel like my chances are that good because DH and I didn't really DTD very close to when FF detected Ov. That, and maybe I am just a little jaded. Haha... I've kind of just resigned myself to the fact that it probably won't happen for quite some time and in the meantime, I'll just focus on other things. I really don't even have a desire to test at all. I might if AF doesn't show in the next week, though. With late Ov, I don't know when to expect her.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, she's here finally. Glad to be able to start fresh again!


----------



## NDH

Well I still have positive pregnancy tests and the full on bleeding only lasted for a couple days and went to spotting which has now been completely gone for 2 days. But I'm still in limbo.
I was supposed to go in this ,morning to see the Dr for the results of my last two betas. The Dr wasn't in today apparently even though he specifically told me to see him today between 8 and 6... After a big fiasco getting there at all I wasn't going to have time to see any Dr before dh had to work so I went home and collapsed on the bed sobbing til dh said just to go back and take the girls with me since we had moms car today. Oh ya. So we did that and waited half an hour to be seen. 
And then all the Dr could say is congratulations you're pregnant. Either the Dr ordered the wrong test or the lab screwed up because my Friday beta was *qualitative * one not a quantitative so all it does is say yes or no... I'm pretty sire it was a lab mix up because the forms were identical from what I saw and the Sunday one was definitely a serial quantitative hcg... Anyway Sundays results weren't in yet so I don't even know what it was,not that one alone would tell me anything anyway.
The pathologist said because my second form was for serial betas she would put it on file for me, so I'm hoping that just means I can go back in tomorrow for a blood draw and then get the results tomorrow night, or Wednesday afternoon at most. If I do need a whole new form I don't have time to see the Dr again before Wednesday afternoon so I probably won't bother. 
But to say I've had a frustrating day is an understatement.

The fact that the bleeding has fully stopped and there is still a second line is only a good thing. The fact that the lines haven't changed much at all in 8 days is frustrating but probably just means they're cheap tests (which they are) and won't show progression rather than not rising hormone. Or at least that's what I'm clinging too. If it wasn't a healthy pregnancy it most certainly wouldn't have survived a week of bleeding right? And probably hcg wouldn't have gotten high enough to fall slowly enough to still be obviously detectable 5 days after the full bleed started.

I've also been really nauseous and have that heaviness to my uterus that comes with pregnancy. With how weird my bleeding was, combined with the nausea and full mess to my uterus I would definitely be questioning pregnancy right now if I hadn't already tested, so all good signs.
Its just so frustrating that I don't have any answers yet.



I'm thinking of going out this afternoon and buying a proper pregnancy test. But I would kick myself if I spent $15 on a digi or $17 on a 3 pack of FRER for bad news I'll get for free in a couple days... Wwyd?


----------



## Dandi

How frustrating! You poor thing, what a mess with your tests. It's lovely that the bleeding stopped and you're still getting positives and symptoms, but it would be nice if you had gotten some peace of mind today so you could relax a bit.

Logically, I would say to wait it out, but in reality I would have already gone out and purchased a pack of FRER and digi tests.


----------



## NDH

:haha: Our finances are tight or I definitely would already have done so. 

I think I've settled on waiting it out, but will g see the Dr today to get the results of Sundays draw at least. I can then make sure to get a form for another beta tomorrow so there's no doubt if I'll be able to get another from the photocopied one on file. 
I can possibly get results tomorrow evening even as the Drs office is open til 10 every night (though its up to the lab if a sample drawn between 1:30 and 2:30 will be processed and the results sent through on the same day) so I may be able to put this frustration behind me soon. 
I've also played around with a calculator and Sunday's result could be as low as 200 and I won't worry. Also have talked to others who have found that their ICs haven't darkned until hcg reached 1000 and I'm sure mine is still well below that so that puts my mind at ease about lack of progression.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't really have any insight or anything amazingly helpful to say, I agree with dandi about going out buying all the tests haha. They are crazy expensive though! 
Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Babylove100

Yes me too, I hope you get answers soon though. :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

NDH that it so frustrating!

I'd also be out buying all the tests, but I jut cannot help myself.


----------



## NDH

Gah still no results! Dr wouldnt order another beta either so I have to go in tomorrow and hope pathology will do another one based on my last order for serial hcg that the pathologist filed in case I came back for more. But who knows now if I'll even get results before Thursday night.


----------



## jtink28

being in limbo is no fun, ndh. hope you get real answers soon!

at the moment, i'm CD 16. i got a positive opk late friday morning, (it was _almost _positive on thursday night...) so i'm thinking i O'ed saturday afternoon-ish? wondering if i should count today 1 DPO or 2 DPO?


----------



## NDH

Good luck with the tww!


----------



## Dandi

I tested yesterday, 12 dpo from when I THINK I ovulated, but got a bfn. I just broke down crying at work though for the dumbest reasons ever, which is totally not like me at all. So now, I still wonder. It could just be horrible pms though I suppose. I really hate the tww.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dandi said:


> I tested yesterday, 12 dpo from when I THINK I ovulated, but got a bfn. I just broke down crying at work though for the dumbest reasons ever, which is totally not like me at all. So now, I still wonder. It could just be horrible pms though I suppose. I really hate the tww.

:hugs: Fingers crossed for you :) 

on another note.... I clicked your blog. OMG you have a beautiful home, that is exactly how i pictured an american home haha. Minus the picket fence, you best go get one :haha: It even has a flag !! :happydance: 
a porch and a post box! (mailbox?)


----------



## jtink28

hehee, rhi rhi, that is too funny. 

dandi, good luck to you. getting a bfn sucks so bad. you could be earlier than 12dpo, too!

i'm currently about 3 dpo, so i'm itching to test asap, lol! i know it's physically impossible to have any symptoms yet, but i passed out on the couch at 9:30 yesterday, and i was dog tired all day. it could be that my toddler is a maniac...lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Fingers crossed jtink! my first symptom is always tiredness :)


----------



## Dandi

Ha! Rhi Rhi, that's so funny. I've never imagined what other people think an american home looks like, but I'm glad mine fit the bill, lol. 

I could be earlier than 12dpo, and depending on how long dh's swimmers survived, I guess I'm still not necessarily out just yet. 

I haven't had a drink in well over a year now at this point (since we first starting ttc) and I haven't missed it a bit until today. DH and I are going out for Mexican tonight to celebrate Cinco de Mayo and after my crying spell at work today, I want a margarita more than life. I might just risk it!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I would absolutely risk the drink huh

OMG that house is amazing!! My dream house would be exactly like that, but scruffier :haha: I feel really uncomfortable around beautiful things, and that garden is stunning!


----------



## jtink28

dandi, you should ABSOLUTELY get a margarita. yummmmm. worth the risk!

i put my son down for a nap in my bed, and it looked so comfy. i was so tired. so i laid down with him for a few minutes, and the next thing i know, i'm waking up 3.5 hours later! yikes!!! it.was.wonderful :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

Absolutely get the margarita lol.


----------



## NDH

As there's no line yet, absolutely have a drink without any guilt. Even if you are pregnant this cycle it won't do any harm this early. Some say a drink around implantation can actually help :thumbup: (note that I have never actually looked for any corroborating evidence that that is a true statement :haha:)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not sure i'm ready for this ttc malarky after all. 
I'm near enough in tears because we didn't DTD last night! because my DH fell asleep :( I know/had a feeling it was the best day for it. This morning i woke up to a very VERY positive test AND ovulation pains. Bloody brilliant. I'm so disappointed it's unreal. what a total bloody waste :( Haven't DTD since saturday night. so that was useless. ughhh bloody useless men. You would think something as simple as having sex they would be able to manage. 


Just sat here eating my way through a packet of chocolate digestives.


----------



## jumpingo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not sure i'm ready for this ttc malarky after all.
> I'm near enough in tears because we didn't DTD last night! because my DH fell asleep :( I know/had a feeling it was the best day for it. This morning i woke up to a very VERY positive test AND ovulation pains. Bloody brilliant. I'm so disappointed it's unreal. what a total bloody waste :( Haven't DTD since saturday night. so that was useless. ughhh bloody useless men. You would think something as simple as having sex they would be able to manage.
> 
> 
> Just sat here eating my way through a packet of chocolate digestives.

if your test was positive this morning, i would think that tonight and tomorrow are way more important than yesterday...??:shrug: but i totally had nights like that too, so not trying to discount your feelings. it's so frustrating when they don't seem to "get it":growlmad:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have always thought that the day before the positive test were most important... kinda like running after a bus once its left the station as opposed to being there waiting? unless i'm confusing a positive test with ovulation its self. as in the days before ovulation are the best but the test is just a hint to when ovulation is going to happen i.e in the next day or so? 

thank you for understanding. I feel like a bit brat though ahah


----------



## NDH

Typically most people ovulate 24-48 hours after a positive OPK.
If you're getting cramping mid cycle you ,may well not be one of those people (I'm not, I ovulate within a couple hours after getting a positive) but there's really no way to confirm without temping or blood tests.

Tonight is definitely not too late though, you have a 24 hour window after ovulation still in which h to conceive :thumbup:
Its so frustrating and disappointing when you don't end up with the opportunity cities you expected to have though isn't it? I've been there on the past - pretty sure most of the reason my first took 2 years to conceive is we just kept missing opportunities while I was fertile....


----------



## jumpingo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I have always thought that the day before the positive test were most important... kinda like running after a bus once its left the station as opposed to being there waiting? unless i'm confusing a positive test with ovulation its self. as in the days before ovulation are the best but the test is just a hint to when ovulation is going to happen i.e in the next day or so?
> 
> thank you for understanding. I feel like a bit brat though ahah

the chasing the bus analogy is more like temping; once you get a temp spike, it's almost too late to BD. but OPKs definitely predict ovulation (hence their name:winkwink:) and are a way of getting a "hey, you're going to ovulate soon!" message. people usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive OPK so get to BDing!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you both :) :hugs: 

Deffo makes more sense the way you both described it... 
I already complained to "him" haha and he said it's a priority when he gets in from work haha... How romantic eh ;p


----------



## Dandi

Definitely valid frustrations Rhi Rhi. Ttc is so overwhelming with the temping, testing, symptom spotting, etc. Sometimes I just want to look at dh and say "can't you just be in charge of the bd schedule!?" That way he'd at least know more of the pressure I deal with in every fertile window, lol. The ladies are right though, there is still time to catch this egg! Good luck tonight!

Afm, af showed yesterday. It's a bit disappointing of course, but I really didn't think I'd fall pregnant my first month back at it. I feel vindicated though bc this means that ff did have my ov date wrong and my ov prediction was right on target. So I'm going to listen to myself from now on even when ff disagrees. Moving on, hoping for a May miracle! :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh bugger! fingers crossed for next month :) Least you have a better idea of whats going on now etc.. :) 

Thank you! Will chase down that egg later! haha


----------



## jtink28

sorry about AF dandi. after the initial disappointment of getting AF, i always get jazzed up for the next cycle. hope the next one is it for you!

rhi rhi, my DH has fallen asleep before BD'ing before. you know what i do? wake him up naked! heheee. it works! plus, it helps take some of the sterile "we're trying to make a baby" out of it. 

5 dpo today, i'm so impatient!


----------



## Dandi

Totally jazzed about May and feeling good about it already. Slightly concerned that my fertile window this month is going to be during a huge camping event with my entire family and lots of family friends... that's going to be awkward. Not sure how we will fit in the bd'ing, but we'll make it happen one way or another!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sorry about AF dandi but grata on the fresh start!

I'm on cd 5 today. AF is basically done now after having debilitating cramps on cd 1.... So bad I almost threw up! :( I have a doctor appointment today after school cuz I injured the arch of my foot going up the stairs (so upset my training schedule has been thrown off because of it!) so I think I may ask him about the cramping. I'm used to having bad cramps but the last two cycles they have left me in the fetal position, dying of pain for a good half a day. Hoping for a May miracle this month, though! DH is leaving for work again on the 24th, for all of June so we will probably not have any chances in June.


----------



## 808malia

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Not sure i'm ready for this ttc malarky after all.
> I'm near enough in tears because we didn't DTD last night! because my DH fell asleep :( I know/had a feeling it was the best day for it. This morning i woke up to a very VERY positive test AND ovulation pains. Bloody brilliant. I'm so disappointed it's unreal. what a total bloody waste :( Haven't DTD since saturday night. so that was useless. ughhh bloody useless men. You would think something as simple as having sex they would be able to manage.
> 
> 
> Just sat here eating my way through a packet of chocolate digestives.

OMG! I had this exact same thing happen to me the other night... I was so pissed off at my hubby, that he woke me up early the next day to bd at 5:30am! :rofl: I guess he didn't want to sleep on the couch for the next week :haha: Hopefully we both "caught our egg" this cycle...FX! I am 2dpo now so just got to wait it out...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I hope you did manage it this month. However it's. Right off for me. I ended up not trying. When it came down to it I just need more time. I'm so worried about being disappointed that I just didn't try. =( maybe next month. Although my cycles are so long it will be five weeks before I get the opportunity again.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ugh, ladies.... I feel your pain. DH very conveniently planned a motorcycle trip for the days I should Ov around and the only way I can make it work is if I go with him which means trying to find a last minute substitute (in rural sask) for the day before the long weekend.... He ALWAYS does crap like that. Lol, stupid men.


----------



## SummerBaba

Hiya peeps, am on my third cycle since my loss in Feb and no such luck. Had a very strange AF last month that was barely there so who knows what my next AF will be like.

Just wondered if any of you have had any success with Conceive plus at all or know of anyone who has? Is it worth the bother?


Most girlies I know are pregnant with their second now (they were all pregnant at the same time as me with my first) so am getting the dreaded question such as: are you having any more? Hard to answer when people don't really know about your loss, not something you can just drop into conversation. :( 

I
xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Summer did you take a pregnancy test after your period? Sometimes a barely there period could be implantation or a break through bleed. At least that was what it was for my son.


----------



## SummerBaba

Mummy2o, I have not taken a test but have been incredibly bloated lately and increased appetite. I am very slim and have had to pick clothes carefully as my belly sticks out, I put the bloatedness down to post baby fat. My husband (who I have not mentioned anything to yet) asked me this morn if I had thought of taking a test as my boobs seemed bigger!

Hmm....I think my body is trying to settle after the loss and my hormones are a bit all over the place. Am scared to test but need to know where I stand x


----------



## mummy2o

I'd take a test since everyone wants you to :) You'll be surprised how quickly hormones can get back to normal.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I haven't been around sometimes I just can't face coming on bnb and other times I just do not get the time running around after the kids and working! 

I'm totally confused another high day on my monitor my 11th so far! Don't get it. Wondering if the stuff I am taken caused this or I did go a bit overboard with celebrating over my birthday but would that have caused my cycle to be so out of whack. Cd18. For 4 days I had stacks of ewcm that turned to creamy yesterday I'm confused. Ntnp next month 

Xxx


----------



## jtink28

Wanting I feel the same. Bfn today and AF is due Friday. I think this next cycle I am taking a bnb break. I didn't obsess like this with my son or the last pg. it's too hard so I think I need a long break, not just a couple days


----------



## jtink28

CD 1 here today, 25 day cycle. Seems like I'm starting to have a regular 25-26 day cycle. I don't mind as long as I have a long enough LP. 

I'll be taking a break from BNB this cycle, as it just stresses me out too much. Good luck to you ladies this cycle - see you in a few weeks!


----------



## NDH

I hope you come back soon with good news :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I hope you come back with some good news. Enjoy your break, we all need one from time to time :)


----------



## Dandi

How's everyone doing in here? Anyone testing this week?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I tested today, was far too early at 9dpo and we didn't DTD anytime near ovulation so i'm not sure really why i bothered... such a freak haha. DTD two days After first positive and 4 days before. Yet i was still bummed out to see a bfn :( 

I only tested because i'm spotty and bloated but then again that could easily be my impending period! haha. oh well :/


----------



## Dandi

You never really know though, there's still a chance! As everyone says, it's not over until af shows. Do you think you'll test again in the next few days or are you just going to wait to see if af is late?

I'm cd12 over here. So lots of opk testing and BDing this week.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Probably leave it tbh! I know this month is a long shot and that was the only test i had laying around. I wont buy any more now

good luck :)


----------



## Babylove100

I'm cd18 and still waiting to ovulate :-(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I ovulated around cd 21 this month... sadly that's normal for me :/ 
hold in there!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'll possibly be testing Monday as AF is due then. This is my second cycle since MC and I'm pretty sure of my most fertile days as was keeping an eye on CM changes and we dtd on most of them.

We will see.


----------



## wantingagirl

im cd 24 if I go off when I think I ovulated as I really don't know going by my ewcm im 9dpo xx


----------



## Dandi

Good luck Natasha!

I got my first ever positive opk this morning! I was beginning to worry that something was wrong. I used them a couple of months last fall and never got a positive, so this really sets my mind to ease a bit. I guess it's not exactly a positive though. I use the opk that gives you a blinking smiley face for fertile days when your estrogen surges and then a solid smiley face for the days when you LH surges. I got a blinking face, but at least it's something. We're doing smep so i'm not really sure when to time the 3 days in a row, but I guess we may just dtd every day this week just to be sure.


----------



## Dandi

Are you going to test early Wanting, or wait it out?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies! 

I'll be testing at the end of the week. Hoping to wait til AF is late (she's due Monday) but I'm sure I'll be testing by Friday. :/ History has proven that I am not a good waiter.


----------



## Dandi

Yay for testing! Let's get some BFPs rolling on this thread!:happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi did you get the solid face? 

I'm not sure yet as I don't even know when I ovulated. And it's a week before payday lol. I shall see what money we have left and how long I can hold out, I'm not feeling it yet but I'm sure come the end of the week I might waiver I shall see. I did use a sd test this morning nada but I think I might be 9dpo or even earlier xx


----------



## Dandi

No solid face yet, just the blinking/flashing face. That's the first time I've gotten anything though. I'm going to test twice a day for the next few days in hopes of catching the solid face.


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> No solid face yet, just the blinking/flashing face. That's the first time I've gotten anything though. I'm going to test twice a day for the next few days in hopes of catching the solid face.

That's good tho Hun cos that means your on a fertile 'high' day. 

How many tests of that are you suppose to use a day and how many do you have? Is that not the one where you use it with fmu? Xx


----------



## Dandi

Yes, it says FMU, but everywhere I've read says to test in the afternoon too. So I'm just going to do both so don't miss it. I've got plenty of the test sticks because the first test holder I bought was faulty, so they had to send me another and they sent more test sticks with it. So I can afford to go crazy and test twice a day this month, lol! So testing twice a day, losing weight, using supplements, mucinex, and preseed, and elevating my hips for 30 minutes after dtd.... I'm going after this egg with all guns blazing! :haha:

I'm really really hoping for a bfp this month, not only because I want a baby more than life, but also because I don't want to deal with AF while I'm on vacation, lol!


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> Yes, it says FMU, but everywhere I've read says to test in the afternoon too. So I'm just going to do both so don't miss it. I've got plenty of the test sticks because the first test holder I bought was faulty, so they had to send me another and they sent more test sticks with it. So I can afford to go crazy and test twice a day this month, lol! So testing twice a day, losing weight, using supplements, mucinex, and preseed, and elevating my hips for 30 minutes after dtd.... I'm going after this egg with all guns blazing! :haha:
> 
> I'm really really hoping for a bfp this month, not only because I want a baby more than life, but also because I don't want to deal with AF while I'm on vacation, lol!

Hun I used that one testing twice a day buggers the results as it's searching the hormone same as the monitor and you can only use 10 test sticks per holder 

And it's not the same as an opk or the other clearblue digital opk one that you can use at anytime of day this one specifically has to be fmu from wha I've investigated and from my own experience xx


----------



## Dandi

Well shoot. Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it!


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> Well shoot. Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it!

I just don't want you wasting money maybe you can use them anytime and it not affect them but when I called up the helpline it sed you can only use 10 sticks per applicator as in you couldn't use a different batch of sticks with the same applicator one applicator = 10 sticks but you never know that might be a money making scheme for them! Xx


----------



## Dandi

Yeah, that's a lie to make money. When I called and told them that the first one I bought was broken right from the box, they said they'd send me a new one and more sticks because I could use those extra sticks with the same holder. Plus the one I bought comes with 20 sticks up front, then they sent me 10 more. 

I looked it up on their website and you are partly right though about the testing more than once a day though, so I'm glad you mentioned it. You can test twice a day, but only after you get the first blinking face showing your estrogen surge has begun. If you test twice a day before that it will throw it off, so good to know. I'm still just not sure if we should start the every day BD marathon today or wait and see if I peak.


----------



## wantingagirl

Dandi said:


> Yeah, that's a lie to make money. When I called and told them that the first one I bought was broken right from the box, they said they'd send me a new one and more sticks because I could use those extra sticks with the same holder. Plus the one I bought comes with 20 sticks up front, then they sent me 10 more.
> 
> I looked it up on their website and you are partly right though about the testing more than once a day though, so I'm glad you mentioned it. You can test twice a day, but only after you get the first blinking face showing your estrogen surge has begun. If you test twice a day before that it will throw it off, so good to know. I'm still just not sure if we should start the every day BD marathon today or wait and see if I peak.

Clearblue are a blessing but a con sometimes! I'm glad I was of some use lol. I would bed every other day til you peak but your call Hun. I had 16 high days and no peak so you never know what was it's gonna go lol xx


----------



## neo13

Hi,

I haven't posted on here in ages, I have been on the fb page though. I hope everyones doing well and hi to those who I've not met before  

I used the clearblue opk for the first time this month. I also had some mid cycle spotting which completely freaked me out as I've never had that before and it was right when I though I would be ovulating but according to the opk I didn't ovulate till a week later at cd 23! Thought I was never going to get a solid smiley!! Anyway I'm cd 31 now. Hate having long cycles. I really hope this is our month. 

xx


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

just got a positive a week ago. and this week I got a even darker one. so crossing my fingers..sorry I haven't been in here for awhile. but been so so swamped with moving to oregon.

:)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> just got a positive a week ago. and this week I got a even darker one. so crossing my fingers..sorry I haven't been in here for awhile. but been so so swamped with moving to oregon.
> 
> :)

Congratulations. Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Those clear blue monitor sound great but confusing at the same time:flower: 


2kidsplusttc3 huge congrats :happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Congrats 2kidsplus!


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats 2kidsplus!

Well I finally got my pos opk today! Whohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo! What cd are you now? Get busy girl!:dance:


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you! Cd20 today! It's felt like forever waiting for this!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hope this is your month Babylove. 
My cervix feels like I am ovulatung, but OPKS say different. I am going to presume I am and get to DTD. Xx


----------



## NDH

I didn't update on here for anyone not on facebook, but I've just lost baby #4 in a row. After a scan on Monday that didn't show a baby but promising signs of pregnancy (and the liklihood of a baby hiding as it was just an abdominal scan) I went for repeat bloodwork and my beta came back at 34. So another loss exactly like my last one.


----------



## jumpingo

oh NDH...:cry::cry::hugs:

life is so unfair.:nope:


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry NDH. My heart aches for you. No one should have to go through what you've been through. It truly isn't fair. Have they offered you any tests to find out why this keeps happening?


----------



## NDH

No without seeing a specialist which we can't afford as we do't have private health care. I've had all the testing done that I can get done through Medicare that my GP would offer (which wasn't much tbh). I see my GP again early next week and I'll see if there's anything else she can run now that I've had a 4th one.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm so sorry for your news NDH. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so very sorry Nat :hugs: fxed your gp will offer some more help now. Your medical care shouldn't be based on your bank account :-( 

Not sure when le last time I updated was. I'm still waiting for the rubella vaccination. I'm getting madder and madder very day that they wouldn't give it to me last week. I called for an update yesterday and no one's called me back. 

Trying to just ignore it for a minute and spending my hours thinking about our family trip to butlins next month instead!


----------



## Dandi

That's frustrating LP, I feel like this Rubella thing has been going on forever for you! Once you get it, do you have to wait for anything after that or can you ttc your next cycle?


----------



## Babylove100

Oh ndh I'm so sorry to hear your news. :cry: Life is so unkind sometimes! Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No once I've had it I'm not allowed to ttc for three months. So I can't ttc now because if I was accidentally pregnant when I got the vaccine that would be terrible. 

Got my first appointment with the psychologist next week too. And I've still not booked my smear test. I swear I may as well just camp in the doctors at this point lol


----------



## Dandi

3 months, ugh. So frustrating.:hissy: You've been a trooper about it so far though, so I know you'll manage. I hope they can get you in soon though so the countdown can begin! Good luck at the psychologist! I hope you like it and feel comfortable. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Lil how frustrating! 

By the way if anyone doesn't know about the fb group we have details are in the front page let me know if you want to be added. 

I got spotting today so onto cycle 5 blah x


----------



## SummerBaba

wantingagirl- I would like to be added to the Facebook group if poss?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I got my period. Booo


----------



## Babylove100

Oh is there a fb group?? Can I join pls??


----------



## Dandi

I'd like to be added too! :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok add me on Facebook it's shonagraysmith my profile pic is my 3 kids and my cover photo is me and hubs on wedding day then I can add you to the group :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Summer baba I pmd u. Rhi thi no sorry Hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

I found you but it won't let me add you as a friend :-(


----------



## NDH

add me d I'll add you to the group.:)


----------



## Babylove100

Just added you! Thanks


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm due my period Monday but I tested this afternoon - so it's not fmu. Will repeat in the morning. I *thought* I could see a line right down the middle but OH says no. Will spoiler it but if anyone could offer their thoughts I'd be really thankful.


Spoiler
https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/7F08D6CB-69AE-48BF-935C-53AC780E5069_zps8kcik9gd.jpg


----------



## Babylove100

Natasha, I see what you see!!! Fx!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Thank you. I'm totally not convinced I am but we will see tomorrow!


----------



## NDH

Oh there's undoubtedly a line there! Men are rubbish spotting them :p
Fxd for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## SummerBaba

Shona it won't let me add you too&#128532;have added NDH on Facebook so hopefully will get added to fbk page&#9786;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That line is so totally there! Congratulations. Xx


----------



## Dandi

Yes, I see it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mummy2o

Heck, even I see the line and I'm the most rubbish line spotter in the world. Congrats :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Maybe not. This is today's test with fmu 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/FD616C12-31E8-4E7B-8E12-308172FA48FC_zpsei0paqot.jpg

God knows what my body is doing!!

eta- a line did appear a little while later but it was after at least twenty minutes so not reliable at all!


----------



## wantingagirl

natasha I don't know why I defo seen a line on the previous one :hugs:

baby sorry hun maybe i have my settings changed so that people can't add me :dohh: I will have to check Ii think I added you onto fb tho didn't I? xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yep you added me!  I've done something on Fb so you can't even find me on a search! No idea how I did it tho to undo it!! Very annoying.


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi ladies! Looooong time since I was last on here! Looks like there's a lot to catch up on!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Teeny Weeny said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> just got a positive a week ago. and this week I got a even darker one. so crossing my fingers..sorry I haven't been in here for awhile. but been so so swamped with moving to oregon.
> 
> :)
> 
> Congratulations. XxClick to expand...

thanks. I m so pumped and so far so good.


----------



## Dandi

I'm 10 dpo and have gotten bfns for 3 days now. I just feel pregnant though, it's so annoying. I'm not going to allow myself to test again until Wednesday, but it's driving me crazy. I don't want to get my hopes up, but something is definitely going on with my body, cramps, twinge like pains in my boobs, fatigue, some heartburn now, runny nose, etc. The cramps especially have me wondering, bc I never ever ever have pms cramps. So I'm either pregnant or the mc has thrown my body completely off. All I can do it wait I guess. I didn't get my last bfp until 16dpo, so there's still hope. I'm just so ready for a bfp or af though bc the confusion is driving me crazy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandi said:


> I'm 10 dpo and have gotten bfns for 3 days now. I just feel pregnant though, it's so annoying. I'm not going to allow myself to test again until Wednesday, but it's driving me crazy. I don't want to get my hopes up, but something is definitely going on with my body, cramps, twinge like pains in my boobs, fatigue, some heartburn now, runny nose, etc. The cramps especially have me wondering, bc I never ever ever have pms cramps. So I'm either pregnant or the mc has thrown my body completely off. All I can do it wait I guess. I didn't get my last bfp until 16dpo, so there's still hope. I'm just so ready for a bfp or af though bc the confusion is driving me crazy.

it is early so FX that BFP will show and soon :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Who is still about ?! hopefully you have all got bfps and left :) haha ! 

I'm Cd13 which is crap really, as for me that is still about a week away from Ovulation. I would love to have a shorter cycle. Just feels like i have to do so much more waiting around, ughh.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey, I forgot to update! Got my bfp on Monday! Very excited/scared/nervous!!

Ah :hugs: Rhi. I know how that feels, I didn't Get a +opk until cd20! It was torture!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Babylove100 said:


> Hey, I forgot to update! Got my bfp on Monday! Very excited/scared/nervous!!
> 
> Ah :hugs: Rhi. I know how that feels, I didn't Get a +opk until cd20! It was torture!!

That's great news :) congrats! 

Starting to feel alone haha... 

Is it a bit pathetic of me to say that I feel like i have been trying to get pregnant since before christmas !? Like I know that i got pregnant straight away in January which ended etc. I can't explain but it almost feels like Forever, I think aswell because the first tri is so emotionally draining and i got to 11 weeks (or so i assume) for it to end. I'm like SO so annoyed that i should be REALLY pregnant by now and because i'm not it makes me feel that I have been waiting since December... I hate to say it out loud though because I wouldn't ever want to compare myself with someone who has a genuine fertility issue etc. Then I get annoyed that it takes so long to catch back up. Like even if I get pregnant this cycle I wont be due until Feb. Wont be viable until November?! I should have been having a baby in October :( :nope: ughhh. Hormonal today i think hahaha


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm still here! Still waiting for AF. My cycles are super screwy and it's making me feel mad.
I think I'm going to give up TTC for a while, it's all been a bit too much this month. Charting, OPKs that became positive on CD27 and have stayed that way and the overwhelming feeling of being pregnant but BFN. Perhaps I need a little more time after the miscarriage to heal properly. 
Good luck this month Rhi Rhi. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm still here! Still waiting for AF. My cycles are super screwy and it's making me feel mad.
> I think I'm going to give up TTC for a while, it's all been a bit too much this month. Charting, OPKs that became positive on CD27 and have stayed that way and the overwhelming feeling of being pregnant but BFN. Perhaps I need a little more time after the miscarriage to heal properly.
> Good luck this month Rhi Rhi. Xx

Thank you 

I think i tried to get back to TTC tbh, maybe you need a month or two out :hugs: Easier said than done though x


----------



## Dandi

I feel the same Rhi rhi!

Congrats baby love, that's fantastic!

12 dpo here. Really felt pregnant this month, but have had bfns since 8 dpo. Temp drop this morning and some spotting, so I think I'm out this month. Onward to the next cycle though. I'm in the ttc circus for the long haul. As frustrated as it makes me, I'm ttc #1 and can't give up on it no matter what. *sigh*


----------



## 808malia

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Who is still about ?! hopefully you have all got bfps and left :) haha !
> 
> I'm Cd13 which is crap really, as for me that is still about a week away from Ovulation. I would love to have a shorter cycle. Just feels like i have to do so much more waiting around, ughh.

I'm still here! I'm on CD17, so I should ovulate in about 3 days... so I know how you feel! Ovulating on CD20 is a bit frustrating... I should get a positive opk in the next few days though! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck 808malia =) it is super frustrating isn't in!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm still about... not that I post on the thread much.

My period arrived five days late, all finished now!

Onto June for a bfp.

I also feel like it's taking forever, it's a horrible feeling. I've never taken longer than 3 weeks of trying to fall pregnant and this is cycle 3 since miscarriage!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm counting this as my first proper go haha just to make me feel better. The month of miscarriage was a write off and the month following we missed ovulation. So THIS is the one haha.


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck ladies!!! I'm rooting for you all!! :hugs: x


----------



## jtink28

do you guys see a line on this clearblue? this was the only one i had left in the house, so i took it this morning with smu (fmu usually sucks for me)

i know it's a blue dye, but i've never had issues with clearblue. i took this picture at the 5 minute mark, but i thought i saw a faint line appear right away? :shrug:

even though i swore i wouldn't, i'll get a frer today.

help?!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_5587.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dandi

I see what you're talking about jtink! Good luck with a clear bfp on the FRER!


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm still here although I only get on here a few times a week. I lost baby in January spotted from dec 27th feels like we have been ttc forever then complications miscarrying naturally at nearly 9 weeks ended up with a d&c more waiting then a long cycle then didn't ovulate so this is my 5th cycle. I got my peak yesterday pretty sure I'm ovulating today and actually did about an hour or so ago so 1dpo tomorrow. That's why I joined the fb group as I struggle to get on here sometimes but try my best. Hope everyone is ok? 

I really don't mind preggo ladies coming on here don't stay away cos you feel bad. Lovely to hear updates 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

jtink28 said:


> do you guys see a line on this clearblue? this was the only one i had left in the house, so i took it this morning with smu (fmu usually sucks for me)
> 
> i know it's a blue dye, but i've never had issues with clearblue. i took this picture at the 5 minute mark, but i thought i saw a faint line appear right away? :shrug:
> 
> even though i swore i wouldn't, i'll get a frer today.
> 
> help?!

When you doing a frer? How many dpo are you? Xx


----------



## jtink28

well, since i've peed about 20 times this morning, i'm going to wait until the afternoon when i can hold my pee. i found one frer in my bathroom cabinet and peed on it, but my pee was so diluted it was clear basically. i can see a faint faint line on the frer even with the diluted pee, but it won't photograph at all and i want to make sure i'm not imagining it. so i have one frer to take in the afternoon. 

if it's negative, then i likely won't take another test until my AF is late.


----------



## jtink28

honestly i'm leaning toward the fact that the blue dye was probably just a cruel eye trick. i'm guessing bfn. oh well. 

i'm 9 dpo, possibly 10 dpo. i've always gotten my bfp's by 8-9 dpo, so i think i'm probably out.


----------



## 808malia

I'm pretty sure I see a line! FX it's bfp for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Af for me. Moving on, hoping for a July bfp!


----------



## NDH

I'm still here but keeping a low profile with my first would be due date approaching in 9 days. Finding it a bit of a struggle these days, I picked my sister and 4 month old nephew up at the airport on Monday and realised I would have been 38 weeks and could have been having a baby while she was here...
Oh and I bled/spotted til CD 12 or 13 this month! Unreal! I've never bled longer than 4 days before apart from lochia - and the second time still was less than this AF!


----------



## jtink28

can you guys see this too? it's pink in person. i took the pic after 5 minutes.

oh god please be real and if it's real, please let it be sticky.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dandi

I see it!!! Praying for a healthy sticky bean! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## 808malia

I think I see it too! Keep us posted!!! FX :happydance:

As for me, I just got a positive opk yesterday! DTD last night, and will again for the next few days :haha: Feeling really positive about this cycle :headspin: This is my 9th cycle ttc #1... 9 is my lucky number though :shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

jtink28 said:


> can you guys see this too? it's pink in person. i took the pic after 5 minutes.
> 
> oh god please be real and if it's real, please let it be sticky.

ooooh, i see something!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jtink28

It's very obvious in person. I'm irritated it doesn't show on the pic :(


----------



## jumpingo

i think it's showing on the pic. maybe not as much as in person, but definitely there! so i wouldn't worry too much! 

are you going to get bloodwork or just keep testing for a bit? or just run with "i am pregnant" and not test? &#8592;do people DO that?!:haha:


----------



## jtink28

No blood work, but I WILL be testing. People who don't are much stronger than me!!! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Hi ladies. Been a while. But I think a lot of you are on Facebook where I've been. I stopped regularly temping last month with the beginning of camping season and AF was due tomorrow with all the signs. But I wanted top be guilt free with my vodka so I tested lol. Not sure how to add a pic on mobile but it was a bfp! Hoping for a February baby :)


----------



## ajarvis

Jtink! I think I see something. But I'm on mobile heading to the mountains so can't see clearly. Fingers crossed for a good update when I get back ;)


----------



## jtink28

Congrats Jarvis!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats ajarvis!!! :happydance:Happy & healthy 9mos to you :baby:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats =) x


----------



## jtink28

stark white bfn today after such a lovely pink bfp yesterday.

i'm guessing chemical pregnancy.

goodbye, bnb. you guys have been great, but i'm done.


----------



## NDH

So sorry jtink :( 

I've just had a 15 day cycle which I *didn't* bleed on for all of 2-3 days (I had barely there spotting yesterday but it didn't get to my undies at all so both sure if it counts as a third day...)
Blah.

Plus today is my youngest's 2nd birthday and I always wanted 2 years to bee my max age gap so its hard not even being pregnant.

Trying to refrain from eating the leftover birthday cake....


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I'm out for the month =( not suppose to ovulate for three /four days but I had a niggling pain all day. Just tested and opk was bold positive... Ffs =( not dtd for over a week.


----------



## jumpingo

if you just got a positive OPK then you are going to ovulate soon so GO GO GO!! totally still in!!:spermy:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks for the encouragement =) but I'm fed up with it all now lol. Ringing the doctor to go back on the implant. Good luck to everyone =)


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats Ajarvis!

AFM - unfortunately I'm miscarrying again :cry: so I'll be sticking around for a bit longer! Hoping we all get our rainbows very soon!

Rhi - sending you hugs :hugs: I know exactly how you feel and am so tempted to go back on the pill for a little while and get my head sorted out. I never imagined how hard this would all be.xx


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Jtink, rhi rhi and babylove :hugs:

Ajarvis congrats Hun 

Hope everyone is ok. It's totally hard not to give up but I don't want the alternative to be true xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Awe jtink. Sorry to hear. Do you have AF yet though? Could be a bad test!

Rhi isn't positive OPK to indicate O? Then you have 1-2 days? I thought that it measured the surge before actual O

Sorry Babylove! Hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ajarvis said:


> Awe jtink. Sorry to hear. Do you have AF yet though? Could be a bad test!
> 
> Rhi isn't positive OPK to indicate O? Then you have 1-2 days? I thought that it measured the surge before actual O
> 
> Sorry Babylove! Hope you get your rainbow soon.

Yeah I think you are right, i just can't be doing with the testing and let downs etc. Thinking I know when i ovulate and then getting let down and having stupidly long cycles. it's just blahhhhh :growlmad:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm set for a 37 day cycle here. :-(
Desperately waiting for AF to start Clomid. Screwy body.


----------



## ajarvis

Rhi I know it's cliche but this is the month I didn't "try" I barely temped, and had no idea when I O'd etc. and got the surprise BFP. So you never know!


----------



## jtink28

no AF, but she's due tomorrow. took another test today - bfn. i'm thankful that if it was a chemical, at least it was short. when i get AF, i'm going to call a fertility specialist. a M/C in january, a chemical this month, i'll be 35 in july and i'm high-risk with my crohn's. i want to make sure there are no problems.


----------



## jtink28

babylove, so so sorry. :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Cd3 is this thread not very active any more :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Cd3 is this thread not very active any more :(

:hugs:

it has very quite of late hope everyone is doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

It has been quiet! Hope everyone is well. Anyone have any updates or planning on testing soon?

I'm cd17, but I don't think I ovulated this month. I had a high opk cd11 and peak opk cd13, but I haven't seen a temp rise. My temps were a little on the high side since cd1 this cycle though, so I'm not sure what to make of it. We did SMEP with preseed and mucinex, so we gave it our best shot, but I don't think there's anything to really wait for in this tww.


----------



## jtink28

currently cd 12 for me. i had 1 leftover opk, so i just used it tonight, and it was +. i usually get a + opk on cd 12, so we'll see how things go. other than that, just bd'ing every other day, trying not to stress.


----------



## ajarvis

Dandi you only need a small small increase for ovulation. .2f or .1c. It's quite surprising actually lol. Since so much talk of temperature happens. I believe if the temp stays up after the increase along with your OPKs you can still have ovulated :)


----------



## Dandi

I haven't had an increase at all yet, it's only gone down. But I did read tonight though that your temp increase may not show for 3-5 days after ov. That's not normal for me, but it a little bit of hope. I'm not anticipating anything this cycle, but only time will tell. Still hoping to see an increase tomorrow!


----------



## NDH

I bled or spotted for 40 of 45 days and had a 15 day and 10 day cycle )best I can tell seeing as I never really stopped bleeding, but both those times it went suddenly heavy again after being not much at all accompanied by cramps) happily AF actually went away this time. I spotted cd 5 and didn't have any spotting yesterday or today so hopefully back on track now, though we're still ntnp with an emphasis on the not trying part (at least in my head. My heart wants to keep trying anyway regardless of everything)

We're moving in under 2 weeks which will keep me well occupied for months as I plan to spend the rest of winter and early spring building and planting raised garden beds and a chicken coop, and then we'll be getting 5 hens (or 3 hens and 2 chicks)


----------



## jtink28

girls, i am freaking out. 

i got some more opk's, (just because i'm being negative and thought i'd need them next month). i went and grabbed one from my drawer and took it, not realizing that it was a pregnancy test. now, there's NO WAY i can be pregnant. 

i got AF on june 9th after having a few very light positives. my AF was totally normal, and i got a positive opk last night. but....this pregnancy test was positive just now. pink and it showed up right away - it's light, but it's very obviously there. my husband saw it. we BD'ed for the first time after AF 6 days ago - so WAY too soon for this to be a new pregnancy. i took a digital and it said not pregnant. but this frer is obviously pink and positive.

i'm freaking out - i'm convinced i have ovarian cancer, or cysts or a condition that is causing me to have light positives. i'm so so so scared.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtink28 said:


> girls, i am freaking out.
> 
> i got some more opk's, (just because i'm being negative and thought i'd need them next month). i went and grabbed one from my drawer and took it, not realizing that it was a pregnancy test. now, there's NO WAY i can be pregnant.
> 
> i got AF on june 9th after having a few very light positives. my AF was totally normal, and i got a positive opk last night. but....this pregnancy test was positive just now. pink and it showed up right away - it's light, but it's very obviously there. my husband saw it. we BD'ed for the first time after AF 6 days ago - so WAY too soon for this to be a new pregnancy. i took a digital and it said not pregnant. but this frer is obviously pink and positive.
> 
> i'm freaking out - i'm convinced i have ovarian cancer, or cysts or a condition that is causing me to have light positives. i'm so so so scared.

Oh wow can you share a picture! you know I doubt it is anything scary like that! :hugs: but if your worried a trip to the doc would do no harm and maybe some blood test to check hormones! :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

jtink28 said:


> girls, i am freaking out.
> 
> i got some more opk's, (just because i'm being negative and thought i'd need them next month). i went and grabbed one from my drawer and took it, not realizing that it was a pregnancy test. now, there's NO WAY i can be pregnant.
> 
> i got AF on june 9th after having a few very light positives. my AF was totally normal, and i got a positive opk last night. but....this pregnancy test was positive just now. pink and it showed up right away - it's light, but it's very obviously there. my husband saw it. we BD'ed for the first time after AF 6 days ago - so WAY too soon for this to be a new pregnancy. i took a digital and it said not pregnant. but this frer is obviously pink and positive.
> 
> i'm freaking out - i'm convinced i have ovarian cancer, or cysts or a condition that is causing me to have light positives. i'm so so so scared.

You have a pic? Your AF could have been a bleed instead! Try another frer. If you are pregnant you may not have enough hcg for a digital yet.


----------



## jtink28

The last time we had sex last cycle was May 27. The first time we had sex this cycle was June 16. I don't think a pregnancy can be possible. My AF was totally normal,if not a touch heavy. I'm freaking out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## jtink28

If this was a viable pregnancy from last cycle, it should be wayyyyyy darker.


----------



## Dandi

Well that's interesting! I have absolutely no advice, but I can't wait to see what you figure out. It's still possible even though you bled, my mom had 3 normal periods before finding out she was pregnant. But I see what you mean that you'd think it would be darker if this was from last month. Maybe really late implantation from last month? What a curious situation. I hope it's nothing bad, I really wouldn't think so.


----------



## NDH

It sounds like what my last two experiences have been to be honest, but I hope its good news for you Jtink!


----------



## ajarvis

Yea I see what you mean about the line. Going to get a Dr test to see?


----------



## wantingagirl

Anyone else still visit here? Xx


----------



## Dandi

It's been so quiet! I check whenever there is an update. How are things going Wanting?

Nothing to report from me. We've been actively trying for 3 cycles now since my mc, but nothing. I'm waiting on results to see if I have a thyroid issue and DH has a SA scheduled for this week. So we're talking it easy this month until we can get some results back.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I visit too when there is activity. It has gone very quiet lately. Xx


----------



## jtink28

Dandi said:


> It's been so quiet! I check whenever there is an update. How are things going Wanting?
> 
> Nothing to report from me. We've been actively trying for 3 cycles now since my mc, but nothing. I'm waiting on results to see if I have a thyroid issue and DH has a SA scheduled for this week. So we're talking it easy this month until we can get some results back.

hey girls! i really only visit when there's activity. 

dandi, i also had some tests done - i went and saw an RE this past friday. they were fantastic. i had an ultrasound just to check my uterus and ovaries. found out i have a tiled uterus, who knew? he said my LP is just a touch short, so i'm starting progesterone just to help lengthen the LP. i'm waiting on the results of my thyroid test, too. my DH isn't scheduled for an SA yet - he has a daughter from a previous relationship and our son, so the doctor thinks it most likely isn't his issue. 

i hope we all get our bfp's soon. i'm CD 11 today, and just started getting some ewcm. my opk's are darkening, and i'll start taking the prog. soon. i'm hopeful - he has me on 3 cycles of prog, and if i'm not pregnant by then, we'll switch to clomid. so exciting and scary.

how is everyone else?


----------



## jtink28

forgot to mention that i'm on day 13 of our Whole30 diet - 30 days of no dairy, sugar, grains or legumes. i feel AMAZING. i've lost 8 pounds already, and just feel so healthy. i may actually start doing a paleo diet full-time with some occasional treats thrown in.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies! 

It has been super quiet here! Glad to see everyone is still around and doing well.


----------



## Dandi

Jtink- I'm trying to get back to paleo too! I was doing it before I got pregnant and just haven't been able to get back on track. I think it's great though and I felt amazing!
It's so exciting that you're moving forward with progesterone and have a clomid plan in place. I hope that the progesterone is the trick and you don't even have to get to the clomid point. Fingers crossed for you, please keep us updated! =)


----------



## jtink28

question for you ladies -

yesterday i did my opk's, and they looked barely +. i also got a + smiley digital.

today i took a few more opk's, and the line was MUCH darker than yesterday, even though yesterday's were +. i also have more ewcm today. would you say i'm O'ing today? or tomorrow?

just curious, because i have to start taking my progesterone 5 days after my + opk - should i count that as yesterday?


----------



## NDH

I'd count the second positive as O day. Remember that ovulation can happen up to 48 hours after the first peak, and if the line was even darker the second day it means your peak was still climbing so ovulation hadn't taken place yet. Once lh peaks ovulation happens shortly after it starts falling and then it plummets. So yes I would consider the second day to be ovulation.


----------



## jumpingo

jtink28 said:


> question for you ladies -
> 
> yesterday i did my opk's, and they looked barely +. i also got a + smiley digital.
> 
> today i took a few more opk's, and the line was MUCH darker than yesterday, even though yesterday's were +. i also have more ewcm today. would you say i'm O'ing today? or tomorrow?
> 
> just curious, because i have to start taking my progesterone 5 days after my + opk - should i count that as yesterday?

i think they say you ovulate 12-36 hours _after _a positive, right? so, i would count today or even tomorrow as O day. since you're still getting a hormone surge, i would guess that you haven't ovulated just yet! but i temped, so i always fell back on that as confirmation, so i'm not sure.:shrug:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm still around, but I'm still just waiting :dohh: 

I've got my appointment now for the thyroid trial on the 16th of September, but I'm not allowed to ttc before then. 

Been a bit quiet as we've been away to butlins with our little man, and now it's all making plans and getting organised for him starting school in september. Not sure how that happened!


----------



## jtink28

hey girls....

got my bfp this morning at 10 dpo!!! it's my first month of progesterone for the possible LPD. i know in my heart that the progesterone is what helped things out. i'm going to talk to the RE about continuing to take it throughout the 1st tri.

:cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Congrats jtink!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jtink28 said:


> hey girls....
> 
> got my bfp this morning at 10 dpo!!! it's my first month of progesterone for the possible LPD. i know in my heart that the progesterone is what helped things out. i'm going to talk to the RE about continuing to take it throughout the 1st tri.
> 
> :cloud9:

Huge congratulations jtink :happydance: I hope you have a sticky little bean on board :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

NDH, i see you're excpecting again! wow! congrats!!!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats jtink!!!


----------



## jtink28

thanks dandi. i'm looking forward to hearing your bfp announcement soon too! :)


----------



## jumpingo

jtink, fabulous news!! congrats!!:mrgreen:


----------



## NDH

jtink28 said:


> NDH, i see you're excpecting again! wow! congrats!!!



Haha yes totally caught me off guard! We were in the process of moving and so distracted to even give a thought about my cycle dates. Happened to DTD just once on the same day my app alerted me I was entering my fertile period (based only on past data) and 10 days later, the day after we moved, (I didn't know how many days it had been though) I had had a pregnancy dream and realized I was peeing a lot more and I checked my app to discover I was on CD 30 (I normally have a 27 day cycle so I'm not sure why my app said I was just entering my fertile window that day which was probably ov day, and would have been a longer cycle too if not bfp). Anyway I unpacked the hpts and hello line.

No bleeding at all or even a hint of spotting, lines darkened nicely until 5 weeks when they were as dark as the control (but one I took two days ago was lighter so I've thrown them all away so as not to panic. I have always had signs things weren't right before and I have none this time) and I have a lot of strong symptoms. 

I'm taking baby aspirin and using progesterone cream along with my usual vitamins and supplements, and seeing a Chinese acupuncturist who has me on some herbs in between treatments (seeing her every 10 days). Holding out hope for my rainbow :cloud9:


----------



## jtink28

so great! i can't wait to hear more updates from you!! you're so brave waiting for scans, etc. i am literally counting down the days until i see this new little one on the ultrasound screen!

congrats again!! :thumbup:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats ladies :happydance: Super happy for the both of you!!! Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9months :baby:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Jtink congrats!! I'm so pleased for you 

NDH I can't believe you're 7 weeks already. Are you planning on any scans this time?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats ladies =) awesome news. I'm still in limbo. Not trying ATM. Not sure if we will. He keeps asking I'm swaying towards no though.


----------



## Dandi

Good luck rhi rhi. Just follow your heart and you'll know what's right for you. :hugs:

Nothing to report from me. It was discovered that I have some thyroid nodules and a thyroid antibody problem, as well as a new fibroid, and DH has low testosterone. We're moving forward with more fertility testing and starting to save for ivf in case it comes to that. Looks like this going to be a long journey.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got my appointment for the thyroid antibody trial on the 16th of September so we'll be ttc from then. 

My sister had a baby this week. He's just perfect and I'm so so pleased for them. But. My baby was due 8 weeks after hers, so obviously I tortured myself. I should be 30 weeks on sunday :cry:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've got my appointment for the thyroid antibody trial on the 16th of September so we'll be ttc from then.
> 
> My sister had a baby this week. He's just perfect and I'm so so pleased for them. But. My baby was due 8 weeks after hers, so obviously I tortured myself. I should be 30 weeks on sunday :cry:

:Hugs: good luck with your trial and of course with ttc after =) I hope you get a super fast bfp!!


----------



## PinkLuv24

Hi, just wanted to join this forum as I'm active on a few other ones. So far I've just read through this thread and seen alot of support and encouragement. I had an early m/c on June and it was devastating bc I didn't know if I could even conceive so I was so excited and then to lose my little one. Now I want a baby even more and am gonna do AI. All hormone/thyroid tests were normal but I'm thinking I may have a progesterone deficiency as the baby didn't fully implant and dr said my lining of uterus was thin and that was good? Huh? Lol. So any advice/input is appreciated! First month using Ovacue and am also taking prenatals, fertilaid, and ovaboost. Looking to try AI next month for first time so I want to have my ducks in a row! Thanks and baby dust to all. So encouraging to see ladies getting BFP after a loss &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone 

I haven't been on here in a while started spotting tonight onto cycle 8 

Xxx


----------



## Dandi

Hi All! Any updates from you ladies? I'd love to hear of some bfps!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Dandi! :hi: hope your doing well. No updates from me, just plodding along. How are you doing?x


----------



## Dandi

Hey BabyLove! Just plodding along over here too. I've moved on to a fertility specialist, so we're hoping to start our first round of IUI in October.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandi said:


> Hey BabyLove! Just plodding along over here too. I've moved on to a fertility specialist, so we're hoping to start our first round of IUI in October.

oh best of luck Dandi :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

Nothing crazy here. Found out last week we will be having another boy! Only 2 kids for us, so I'm a boy mom! 
Dandi I just know the IUI will be amazing for you!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No. I'm not ttc currently. Decided to put it on the back bench for a while.. maybe permanently.


----------



## 808malia

Still trying, I'll keep you all posted :coffee:


----------



## NDH

Good luck to all of you still trying.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hey ladies!

Long time no see..... Dealing with everything was getting very hard so I needed to take a break. DH and I started fertility testing which eased my mind a bit. I got news on the 19th that my ultrasound and blood test showed that there are no issues there. Now are you ready for a crazy story???

Then on Friday, I was playing DnD with some friends. One of those friends says she can see auras. Yesterday morning she asked me if I was ok because she notice that there's been a change in my aura and she sensed it was hormonal. I was like "well, my period is due Sunday" and kind of was like whatever cuz DH and I have been dealing with monster in law stress and only did the deed 3 or 4 times this month. FF said chances of conception were low. Later in the evening, hubby and I went for dinner and when we got home I was like "wth, I have a spare test. It will be negative but might as well check. Period isn't due till tomorrow anyways". And sure enough.... :bfp: !!! And check out that line! Not even fmu. Last time I only got a faint line after I missed my period!

EDD will be July 2nd.... Which would have been my grandpa's birthday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dandi

Congratulations NP! That's a wonderful story. Wishing you a sticky bean and a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks.... I'm terrified of losing it but I feel much more positive this time around!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NinjaPanda said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Long time no see..... Dealing with everything was getting very hard so I needed to take a break. DH and I started fertility testing which eased my mind a bit. I got news on the 19th that my ultrasound and blood test showed that there are no issues there. Now are you ready for a crazy story???
> 
> Then on Friday, I was playing DnD with some friends. One of those friends says she can see auras. Yesterday morning she asked me if I was ok because she notice that there's been a change in my aura and she sensed it was hormonal. I was like "well, my period is due Sunday" and kind of was like whatever cuz DH and I have been dealing with monster in law stress and only did the deed 3 or 4 times this month. FF said chances of conception were low. Later in the evening, hubby and I went for dinner and when we got home I was like "wth, I have a spare test. It will be negative but might as well check. Period isn't due till tomorrow anyways". And sure enough.... :bfp: !!! And check out that line! Not even fmu. Last time I only got a faint line after I missed my period!
> 
> EDD will be July 2nd.... Which would have been my grandpa's birthday!

Congrats :hugs:!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ninja Panda delighted for you, hope you have a happy healthy 9 months with a supper sticky rainbow on board :hugs:

Rhi_Rhi1 congratulations to you as well I just spotted your ticker :hugs: same to you as well supper sticky vibes heading your way 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Congrats ninja panda!
There's a boy at my church (11 years old) who sees auras too and he can see unborn babies auras as well. He knew his teacher was having twin boys before she announced her pregnancy to the staff. Ha! I didn't realize this until his mom asked me the other week if I wanted to known what he sees. In said no but now I've changed my mind and am planning to ask when in see him next. 
He can't make out my 2 year old's aura either and has been wanting to spend more time with her to try to figure out why. He's only encountered a couple other people whose auras he can't see and they've either been similarly gifted or prophets so he's curious about her.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Welp, I am back in the ttc boat.... I am miscarrying again. :(


----------



## jtink28

So so sorry ninja :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So sorry to hear that NinjaPanda. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry NP. :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry ninja, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## NDH

So sorry :(


----------



## 808malia

Just an update: I am pregnant again! Lets hope it sticks this time!!!:dance:


----------



## Babylove100

808malia said:


> Just an update: I am pregnant again! Lets hope it sticks this time!!!:dance:

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations 808malia. Xx


----------



## Dandi

Congratulations! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Awesome =) congrats !


----------



## 808malia

Thanks ladies! I'm super excited:happydance:


----------



## 808malia

Well, looks like I'm going to miscarry again... Back to square 1


----------



## Dandi

Oh Malia, I'm so very sorry to hear that. Don't give up, but take time for yourself.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm sorry =( :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Malia, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

malia, so so sorry. hugs..


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, ladies.... It's been almost a year but I am back again.... I got the double lines today and I am nervous as hell. I really don't know if I can take losing a third one. Someone please smack the crazy out of me. I'm calling my doctor tomorrow and going on progesterone soon.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congratulations!! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Ninja. Praying this is your rainbow baby. Xx


----------



## jtink28

HUGE congrats ninja! rooting for you....:)


----------



## Dandi

Congrats NP! Hoping the very best for you!!! Stay positive.


----------



## 808malia

Congrats Ninja!!! I am so excited for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!!! :happydance::baby:


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, wish me luck! I am pregnant again!!! I sure hope it sticks this time...:baby:


----------



## NDH

Sticky :dust: Malia!


----------



## NinjaPanda

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you Malia! I was rooting for you all month!!! Sending super sticky baby vibes! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Babylove100

Ah huge congrats Malia!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Congrats Malia! So happy for you!


----------

